#ubuntu-se 2010-11-29
<Philip5> ahh, kwin! :)
<K350> Hur mycket kan man lagra på en SSD? Jag är ju van vid HDs med x gb/tb...någon?
<virtuald> k350: hur mycket kan man lagra på en hårddisk?
<K350> virtuald: Vad menar du?
<virtuald> k350: jag menar att det var en väldigt konstig fråga
<virtuald> menar du på den största ssd:n eller vad då?
<K350> virtuald: Well, jag tittar på en NAS från Excito. Mankanvälaj x TB eller en SSD men hur mkt SSD rymmer står inte, dok hur mkt alla vanliga HD's rymmer
<virtuald> kolla på tillverkarens sida
<K350> Har aldrig stött på SSD förut. Så jag blev lite konfunderad
<K350> Det är ju det jag gör
<K350> excito.com
<K350> kan välja mellan 500GB 1TB, 2TB och en SSD
<virtuald> hehe ok
<virtuald> menar de att det följer med eller att man ska sätta i det själv?
<K350> Nej, jag uppfattar det som ett alternativ
<K350> När man kollar priser
<K350> vänta ska du få en länk
<virtuald> finns tydligen en 2TB PCI Express SSD för 75000:- :)
<K350> http://excito.com/bubba/buy/shop.html
<virtuald> eller de kanske sätter ett så högt upp så att ingen ska köpa den och se att de bluffar :p
<virtuald> så högt pris*
<K350> Nja, jag undrar. Den dyraste versioen kostar ju 5 tusen. Tycker ju att den borde rymma mer än den på 2TB då
<K350> Mensm sagt..står ju nte
<virtuald> vilken produkt?
<K350> http://excito.com/bubba/buy/shop.html
<K350> B3
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> står ju 40 GB där
<K350> Det kan ju inte vara rimligt
<virtuald> jodå
<K350> 40gb för 5.000 resp 2TB för 3.400
<virtuald> :>
<K350> eller ja 3.500 för SSD
<K350> men bara ynk a40gb
<virtuald> de vill väl inte sälja den
<K350> Är det så, då kan vi ta o vänta 5 år till innan vi kollar inSSD på allvar
<virtuald> ssd är bara bra för bootdiskar nu
<K350> Ja, vette fasen..det ä rju ngt märkligt
<virtuald> systemdiskar alltså
<virtuald> de har väl inte uppdaterat priset sen de la in det
<K350> WEll, tror vi väntar ett par år till innan vi spanar in SSD på allvar då...
<virtuald> fast ssd:erna blivit billigare
<K350> Dom får allt ta och bli rejält mkt billigare. 40gb...fnys
<virtuald> vet inte om de andra priserna är rimliga heller
<K350> Det är ju int epriser för HD..det är ju själv aservern man får ...också
<K350> Det är ju en NAS
<K350> även om, iofs, alla mukvaror är open source
<virtuald> ja men alltså +£120 t.ex.
<K350> Jag är i alla fal rätt tänd på den här grejjen. Ska nog skaffa en till jul:-)
<virtuald> är ju rätt mycket
<virtuald> vad kostar en 2TB idag=
<virtuald> ok
<K350> 110 euro är ju drygt 1.100 spänn
<virtuald> det står i pund för mig
<K350> Men de har även svenska priser..dukan växla på sidan
<virtuald> okej
<virtuald> jag såg fel
<K350> Men de tär int en HD, se det som en dator med 2TB HD
<virtuald> <- £huvud
<K350> Vore det bara HD'n så håller jag med..då vore det ju dyrt
<K350> lol..den var fyndigt
<virtuald> :>
<K350> Svenskt företag. debian i botten på maskinen. najs najs
<K350> Det blir nog en Bubba för mig till jul:-)
<K350> 2TB räckr ju ett tag....
<virtuald> en 2TB grön få man för 800 spänn
<K350> Jo, men inte bubban
<K350> Fast iofs..om det går att sätta in den i servern så köper man ju dne billigaste varianten o extra HD separat
<K350> Vette katten om det går att sätta inngt i låxdan. Externt möjligen....måste jag läsa på
<virtuald> alltså, menar ju att man får plussa på mer för att få en större disk än det kostar att köpa disken lös
<virtuald> men så är det alltid
<K350> Jo
<K350> har du egget hemnätverk?
<virtuald> nä inte just nu
<virtuald> men jag brukar ha
<virtuald> tycker de blir lite tråkigt utan users
<virtuald> det*
<K350> Ah, well, det kan jag förstå:-)
<K350> Tänkte ifall duhade flera datorer igång
<virtuald> bara telefonen då
<K350> Aaah..ok
<K350> har ett par datorer och vi är några stycken här så då vore ju en sån där bubbba så in i bomben bra:-)
<virtuald> mm
<virtuald> fast man kunde ju bara ha en disk i den :p
<K350> Nja, man kan plugga in externa. Förövrigt räckr väl 2TB ?:-)
<virtuald> jag vet inte, ni var ju några stycken
<ileak> Hur fan kan man behålla sitt privacy på internet idag? Säkrast + snabbast
<virtuald> koppla ner dig
<ileak> Betald VPN kan man ej lita på 100%. tor suger! Finns det annat?
<virtuald> låna någons trådlösa nät
<virtuald> och ge inte ut sanna uppgifter om dig själv
<ileak> Handlar inte om uppgifter
<ileak> Jag bara hatar bigbrothet
<ileak> Hur gör de i Kina?
<virtuald> de kan t.ex. använda proxies och vpn i korea
<ileak> Vet det men så slött
<virtuald> men mest sitter de väl och hackar och säljer uppgifter till staten :p
<ileak> Är de snabba overthere?
<virtuald> snabba på vad då?
<ileak> Hastighet proxy VPN?
<virtuald> antar att de har lite fetare pipor mellan kina och korea än de har till europa
<ileak> Fan vi borde börja gräva själva
<virtuald> jaså
<virtuald> finns ju redan jättemycket fiber överallt
<virtuald> kanske inte i afganistan men på alla andra ställen
<ileak> Har Sverige nåt stort privat wan?
<virtuald> vad menar du?
<virtuald> internet ja
<virtuald> fast det är inte privat
<ileak> Nej , menar intranet
<virtuald> stora företag har ju stora interna nät…
<ileak> Visst , men nåt. För vanliga dödliga, vad syslar våra duktiga hackers med?
<virtuald> de hackar
<ileak> Jobbar för Telia?
<virtuald> kan hända
<virtuald> men vet inte om det är så troligt
<virtuald> de har ju iofs ett tier 1-nät
<ileak> Utveckla
<virtuald> alltså de har ett stort internationellt ip-nät
<virtuald> som andra leverantörer kan köpa kapacitet av
<ileak> Vilka då, vad kallas det?
<virtuald> så gott som alla svenska internetleverantörer får betala telia för kapacitet i deras nät
<virtuald> och många i andra länder
<ileak> Asså Telia !
<ileak> Finns ju många städer som har MAN
<virtuald> ja
 * virtuald hatar TLA
<ileak> Är de direktkopplade eller går det via stammen ?
<virtuald> vilken stam?
<virtuald> internet är inte som ett träd
<virtuald> det är som en massa hopkopplade nät
<ileak> Ju som många träd ihop
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> mer som ett garnnystan
<ileak> Sverige är ett sådant
<virtuald> varje internetleverantör har ju sitt stamnät
<andol> ileak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peering
<ileak> Ju men det största
<ileak> I sverige
<virtuald> det är antagligen telia
<virtuald> som har det
<ileak> Går från Kiruna till nånstans i söder
<ileak> Det var det första Sverige byggde
<ileak> Sen kom alla muppar och byggde egna
<virtuald> om det var det första sverige byggde var det nog kopparledningar
<virtuald> eller menar du första fibernätet?
<ileak> Ja
<virtuald> banverket och teracom byggde ju nät
<ileak> Just det
<ileak> Vad jag menar är att vi borde ha ett privat intranet för svenskar only
<virtuald> finns många såna :p
<virtuald> (internt hos företag)
<ileak> Nationellt kompis
<virtuald> vilket problem skulle det lösa?
<ileak> Ej kopplad till internet
<virtuald> kan du svara på frågan?
<ileak> Ja snart får du uppleva det
<virtuald> ok
<virtuald> tack
<ileak> När de börja crnsurera
<virtuald> aha
<ileak> Coin in?
<virtuald> censurera hur då?
<ileak> Typ allting världen håller på att förändras
<ileak> De håller på och tappar kontrollen
<andol> ileak: Läggdags?
<virtuald> vilka tappar kontrollen?
<ileak> Eliten kompis
<virtuald> hehehe
<virtuald> berätta mer
<ileak> Sitter med iphone
<virtuald> och slickar steves röv
<virtuald> :>
<ileak> Den är fixat kompis
<ileak> Är du äldre än 25 ?
<virtuald> kan hända
<ileak> DÃ¥ kanske jag utv.
<ileak> Nja bortkastad tid
<ileak> Hadet
<virtuald> vad har min ålder med något att göra?
<virtuald> okej ha det bra hejdå
<ileak> Du verkar omogen
<ileak> Du är!!
<virtuald> du verkar stekt
<ileak> I vin
<virtuald> :>
<andol> Oj, det var spännande.
<virtuald> ville ju att han skulle berätta om eliten
<virtuald> men jag träffade visst en nerv för snabbt :/
<coobra> bamsefar: bamsechik  :D
<Sleepy> Morn Morn... någon som känner till några eventuella driftstörningar på bredbandsbolaget?
<andol> Sleepy: Tja, gissningsvis något lokalt i sådant fall. Min hemmauppkoppling, via bredbandsbolaget, verkar leva fint i alla fall.
<delhage> min med
<kodein> å min
<Sleepy> andol, delhage: ok.. tackar, det är som vanligt min lina då...
<BarreBus> varför är IRC-loggarna (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/28/) tomma? jag försöker lista ut vilken tid min lina gick ner....
<BarreBus> bah... hade inte hjälpt, eftersom dissconnect filtreras bort...
<andol> 07:13 -!- Barre [~barre@unaffiliated/barre] has quit [Ping timeout: 240 seconds]
<BarreBus> andol: tackar....
<bamsefar> Morrn
<andol> BarreBus: Förövrigt så verkar ert jobbnät ha dåligt med PTR-records.
<BarreBus> vad menar du nu rå?
<andol> $ host 212.247.199.129
<andol> Host 129.199.247.212.in-addr.arpa. not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<BarreBus> ahhh... not my problem ;P
<Haffe> Tralala.
<kodein> trololo
<Haffe> Jag vaknade imorse och kände mig glad.
<Haffe> Det var underligt.
<Haffe> Hahaha.
<larsemil> Haffe: oj!
<larsemil> :D
<larsemil> BarreBus: är han på dig med ptr nu också. :D
<BarreBus> larsemil: mmmm
<cHarNe2> har lite nätverksdumpar på en server, men när jag ftp'ar dom så verkar dom bli korrupta. kan kan göra så att dom inte blir det?
<cHarNe2> blir det bättre om jag packar ner och sedan skickar?
<Celphish> nån här som kör esxi? =) (å sen virtualiserar ubuntu då ofc)
<BarreBus> Celphish: har gjort, men bytt till KVM
<Celphish> som i en fysisk kvm-switch? :D
<Nafallo> ...
<BarreBus> Celphish: nej, som i kernel based virtual machine http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Main_Page
<Celphish> aha.. vad fick dig att överge esxi?
<BarreBus> Celphish: KVM
<BarreBus> :/
<Celphish> aha, så det va inget du ogillade med esxi? :D
<BarreBus> Celphish: nej, inte direkt... men det fanns inte mycket jag direkt "gillade" med det heller... inga USPar som talade mot KVM, snarare tvärtom. Jag gick inte ifrån esxi, jag gick till KVM, om du förstår vad jag menar
<Celphish> ahaa.. mm..
<BarreBus> Celphish: och med USPar menar jag inte batteriskyddad el, utan unique selling point
<Celphish> aha :)
<spixx> Ello kanalen!
<amelia> hej
<Celphish> tjo
<spixx> Snabb fråga om bind9 och åäö :D
<spixx> någon som har någon bra guide?
<kodein> snabbt svar
<spixx> ;)
<spixx> xn--frtag?
<spixx> blir det xn = ö -- lika med andra bokstaven??
<spixx> eller är jag galen?
<amelia> spixx: det är fel.
<spixx> Gissade det
<amelia> spixx: det är klurigare än så.
<kodein> IDN tänker du på?
<amelia> spixx: enklaste är ju dock att slå upp namnet så man från xn--namnet om du inte redan har det.
<kodein> prova http://www.motobit.com/util/punycode-decoder-encoder.asp
<kodein> företag -> xn--fretag-wxa
<amelia> annars whois domän.se
<HeMan> Morrn!
<ePax> Morrn
<antii> Morrrn!
<BarreBus> tjenis
<antii> BusBarre?
<BarreBus> mmmm.... tydligen har jag inte någon kontakt till hemmet....
<kodein> bar-rebusar har man ju stött på
<BarreBus> orkar inte köra "auth" mot freenode heller, och jag ghostas om jag tar nick Barre :)
<spixx> snart tillbaka
<HakanS> Nafallo: Är du inne?
<larsemil> Bara dubbelkolla, men visst finns det väl inget programmeringsspråk som heter diamond?
<Nafallo> HakanS: jag ar pa jobb.
<HakanS> Nafallo: OK. Tänkte bara fråga om det bara var du och Philip5 som skulle in som op:ar i #ubuntu-se-mote.
<larsemil> varför frågar du bfara inte det på en gång så hade du haft svar nu. ;)
<Nafallo> HakanS: amelia ocksa om mojligt (mest for att nagon av oss tre alltid ar narvarande)?
<HakanS> Nafallo: Kan inte ta bort sebastean eftersom han är Founder men inte jag.
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jag lägger in amelia också.
<Nafallo> heh, larsemil har last !fråga allt för ofta
<HakanS> !fråga
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer de troligen svara :-).
<Nafallo> HakanS: tackar. jag ser om jag kan pilla pa nagon for att andra founder senare :-)
<HakanS> Nafallo: Tackar.
 * HakanS Ska aldrig mer fråga inte om att fråga. Ska bara ställ frågan.
 * larsemil skriver ett nerd quiz.. :D
<larsemil> fast för svenssons
<larsemil> som kommer tycka att det är jättesvårt.
 * HakanS Ska aldrig mer fråga om att fråga. Ska bara ställ frågor.
<larsemil> Vilket är inte ett programmeringsspråk:
<larsemil> a)Ruby
<larsemil> b)Perl
<larsemil> c) Diamond
<amelia> a :)
<larsemil> Vad står http för: a)homepage Text transfer protocol , b) Hyper Text Transfer Protocol, c) Homepage Transferer for Text and Pictures
<HakanS> b
<amelia> Vilket library kan innehålla andra libraries? a) QGPL b) QSYS c) QLIB ?
<amelia> :P
<BarreBus> larsemil: http://www.programming-languages.co.uk/diamond.html
<larsemil> men jag frååågade ju!
<larsemil> :D
<amelia> jag ville också vara med kanske..?
<larsemil> amelia: ?
<larsemil> amelia: ah nu såg jag
<larsemil> amelia: qbranch!
<larsemil> BarreBus: amethyst blev det. :D
<kodein> kuggfrågor <3
<amelia> larsemil: va?
<larsemil> amelia: nej inget
<amelia> larsemil: ok?
<larsemil> Sveriges IT-minister heter: a) Anna-Karing Hatt, b) Peter Norman, c)Ewa Björling
<kodein> ännu en kuggfråga
<larsemil> kodein: är det ävl inte?
<kodein> det är det väl visst
<larsemil> kodein: finns bara ett rätt svar på den
<kodein> hon heter ju Anna-Karin, inte Anna-Karing.
<amelia> lol
<kodein> alltså finns inte rätt svar bland alternativen
<larsemil> kodein: facepalm
<HakanS> http://www.sweden.gov.se/sb/d/13481
<BarreBus> larsemil: vilket protokoll används för att förena två fibre channel nät (merge fabric) till ett via tcp/ip och ehternet? a) Firbre Channel Over Ethernet (FCoE)  b) Fibre Channel Over IP (FCIP) c) IP over Fibre Channel (IPFC)
<larsemil> DNS står för: a) DeNial of Service, b) Domain Name System c) Digital Nickname Service
<coobra> någon som testat fubuntu
<larsemil> BarreBus: oh.. FcoE?
<BarreBus> böööööööööööö... fel
<larsemil> BarreBus: amelia men era är så svåra att jag inte kan ha med dem på en företagsmässa heller.. :)
<amelia> larsemil: så hans fråga går det att svara på... va fan. :(
<larsemil> amelia: qlib?
<HeMan> BarreBus: NFS!!!
<BarreBus> HeMan: hahahah... trodde du skulle säga IB
<larsemil> BarreBus: jag trodde man bara monterade det och sen körde iscsi. pun intended
<BarreBus> :)
<HeMan> BarreBus: NFS på IP over IB!
<HeMan> larsemil: heter det inte "lun intended" i storage-världen? :-)
<larsemil> HeMan: rimshot!
<amelia> larsemil: fel, qlib finns inte. :P
<larsemil> qsys?
<amelia> larsemil: japp
<jihaaad> ngn som vet om det är möjligt och få igång (d-link dge-510t) på ubuntu ?
<HeMan> nån som tittat på cgroups?
<amelia> gah gah gah, vad är det för fel på solaris egentligen!? *morra*
<larsemil> amelia: inga alternativ på den frågan?
<amelia> larsemil: nej
<HeMan> ouch! "Berätta allt du vet om <X>", dom jobbigaste frågorna
<amelia> HeMan: haha
<HeMan> gillar 1-X-2-frågor bättre
<amelia> just det, jag hade ju kaffe <3
<larsemil> HeMan: fast det är ju de andra frågorna man oftast får 5 poäng för..
<HeMan> larsemil: minst
<larsemil> vad ska jag ha för skiljefråga?
<HeMan> jag får "cgroup change of group failed" när jag kör "cgexec -g cpuset,cpu,cpuacct,memory,devices,freezer,net_cls:/ /bin/bash" som vanlig användare
<HeMan> men det funkar som root
<HeMan> nån idé?
<amelia> HeMan: selinux?
<HeMan> amelia: cgroups (controll groups)
<larsemil> HeMan: root är som en super user, man måste vara det för vissa operationer. läs mer här: http://www.linfo.org/root.html
<larsemil> HeMan: lun intended
<HeMan> larsemil: ha ha
<amelia> HeMan: ja? du kör inte det på en sån burk med selinux?
<HeMan> amelia: nej
<amelia> HeMan: nehe.. jag gissade bara.
<amelia> brukar vara det som spökar. :P
<HeMan> det funkade inte ens om jag gjorde en egen cgroup som jag hade rättigheterna till
<spixx> sååå
<spixx> hur funkar det med Bind9 och åäö egentligen?
<spixx> vad är det som styr osv?
<Nafallo> spixx: huh? du anvander IDN eller vad det nu ar de anvander idag...
<spixx> Nafallo: IDN?
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalized_domain_name
<Nafallo> !idn is http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internationalized_domain_name
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<amelia> spixx: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc3492.html <- och den långa versionen. :P
<HakanS> Nafallo: Jag skickade ett mail till vår sändlista i lördags men fick ett meddelande att den ligger på kö eftersom det var för stort. Kan du fixa så det kommer in?
<HakanS> Nafallo: Det var mötesloggen.
<cHarNe2> amelia: sitter du på solaris? :P
<amelia> cHarNe2: njä, jobbar lite med ett gäng solaris-burkar atm
<cHarNe2> amelia: spark hade nått wierd problem med statiska funktioner i c++ senast jag höll på med solaris.. sen övergav jag det :D
<amelia> cHarNe2: aha
<amelia> cHarNe2: det här är rätt nya burkar så tror de är x86.
<cHarNe2> amelia: okok, låter bättre :)
<amelia> cHarNe2: nja, jag gillar sparc..
<amelia> fast alpha är bättre... men nu är det rökpaus. bbl
<cHarNe2> amelia: jag gillar när saker funkar :D
<amelia> cHarNe2: då är nog datorer fel som intesse :P
<spixx> argh
<spixx> hatar kunder, nu tillbaka till åäö :D
<spixx> Nafallo: Har ju självklart läst wikiartikeln
<spixx> så för företag.se blir filnamnet alltså xn--fretag-vpb.se?
<kodein> 10:15 < kodein> företag -> xn--fretag-wxa
<spixx> okej?
<spixx> men stämmer det för alla företag.se då? alltså om jag vill ha bananföretaget.se?
<spixx> vart finns logiken :P?
<kodein> bananföretaget.se -> xn--bananfretaget-nmb.se
<Nafallo> HakanS: tror den gatt igenom nu.
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punycode
<kodein> ^ där har du logiken
<spixx> ahh där ;) tack kodein :D
<spixx> För framtida referenser i loggarna: http://demo.icu-project.org/icu-bin/idnbrowser för att få ett automatiskt verktyg för detta.
<larsemil> jag hade jätteproblem att sätta upp åäö domännamn i min mailserver
<spixx> okej?
<larsemil> den ville varken eller
<larsemil> tror vi löste det tillslut men minns inte hur
<kodein> 10:14 < kodein> prova http://www.motobit.com/util/punycode-decoder-encoder.asp
<spixx> Well detta är en simpel bind ;) så inte alltför mycket krångel
<spixx> kodein: Sorry missade det ;) jag satt i samtal med en kund om en viss site just då :P
<Nafallo> larsemil: ehrm. mail stodjer inte annat an ASCII fortfarande val?
<Nafallo> larsemil: kan vara varfor det var problem...
<spixx> hehe
<larsemil> Nafallo: fungerade inte med idn heller
<Nafallo> larsemil: idn != ascii ;-)
<BarreBus> prosit(?)
<larsemil> hjälp mig med en skiljefråga nu då
<Berglund> Någon här som kör med en Intel WiFi Link 1000 BGN med Ubuntu?
<larsemil> det är kanske lite väl relativt att köra som skiljefråga på en mässa. men tack ändå
<Berglund> Sitter med en Dell XPS 15 (501x) - och funderar på att dra in Ubuntu.
<BarreBus> larsemil: vad är det för mässa du förbereder?
<larsemil> Falu Borlänge,mässan. Kommer ställa ut där. två hundra utställande företag samt amssa massa besökare. så jag ska ha en liten tävling i montern
<larsemil> BarreBus: ^^
<BarreBus> larsemil: spännande.....
<larsemil> tvåhundra, inte två hundra
<cahoot> Berglund: ska ha stöd
<larsemil> http://translate.google.com/#de%7Cde%7Cpv%20zk%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20kz%20zk%20pv%20pv%20pv%20zk%20pv%20zk%20zk%20pzk%20pzk%20pvzkpkzvp tryck på listen
<BarreBus> larsemil: kolabönor i en burk är ju en klassiker... men jag skulle föredra några kilometer fiberkabel på en rulle och så får man gissa hur många Kilobyte kabeln innehåller om vi kör 4GB Fibre Channel över den :)
<amelia> hahaha
<BarreBus> s/kilobyte/kilobyte data/
<larsemil> bra ide.. men jag orkar inte. hmm
<arcsky> någon som vet någon bättre RDP client än den som är standard ?
<arcsky> blir allt konstigt så fort jag kör rdp till min win7 burk
<spixx> Dum fråga 12 om dns, men ett cname skall väll vara canonical? Alltså inte peka emot en ip adress?
<kodein> ja
<spixx> :P inte bara jag som e lite noob alltså :P
<spixx> eftersom att jag inte jobbade när denna fil ändrades senast :P
<PontusOhman> Vilket sätt föredrar ni att montera ISO-filer på?
<dagon_> med acetoneiso2
<dagon_> arcsky: putty
<kodein> med mount
<arcsky> dagon_: putty är ingen rdp klient
<dagon_> orly
<larsemil> men man kan använda den för att tunnla rdp protokollet: http://www.maths.ox.ac.uk/help/faqs/connection/tunnelling-rdp-putty
<arcsky> ja
<arcsky> men behöver en proper rdp klient till ubuntu
<madbear> mr proper
<dagon_> vilken är det du inte gillar?
<dagon_> jag kör den som i menyn heter "terminalserverklient"
<andol> Jo, men putty/ssh användas till att tunnla godtycklig tcp-trafik. Det innebär inte att den vet något om det aktuella protkollet, än mindre att det är en motsvarande klient.
<dagon_> putty + X11 forwarding går väl bra?
<spixx> ahh gött med lunch
<spixx> madbear: rdesktop?
<Slartibart> Um.. Grub ska bara installeras på partitioner som bootar va? Inte på t.ex. /home som jag har på en egen partition?
<BarreBus> wb phnom
<BarreBus> eller Philip5
<Philip5> danke schön
<Philip5> BarreBus: är du på bushumör idag?
<BarreBus> Philip5: mycket
<antii> BUSBARRE
<Philip5> han är så jäkla crazy den där BarreBus
<Philip5> antii: Joe Flanigan sa det att han aldrig skulle komma till sverige mer för i lördags hade det kommit fram en galen finne till honom som börjat svamla en massa och då förstod jag direkt att det var du... ;)
<antii> Philip5: hahah
<Philip5> antii: fattade direkt att det var du när han sa att den galna finnen hade sagt att mässan skulle vara skitstor i en av de stora hallarna! ;P
<antii> Philip5: moget
<Philip5> japp :D
<BarreBus> jag har inte vågat ringa och felanmäla min lina hem ännu, för jag misstänker att det är elkabeln till min brandvägg som "hoppat" ur... gjorde inte den mest ordentliga installationen i helgen.....
<Philip5> va?! kan det verkligen vara så att du har gjort fel??
<BarreBus> Philip5: hur kunde du läsa in det, det är ju uppenbarligen så att de som gjort skarvkablarna inte håller måttet för mina innovativa installationer.. inte att jag gjort fel :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> så klart
<BarreBus> antii: hemma har vi en iPhone3, iPhone4 samt en HTC Desire. Min yngsta dotter (6år) önskar sig en HTC Desire i julklapp, jag citerar: Jag önskar mig en sån telefon som pappa har, för den är enklast att använda :)
<BarreBus> inte för att hon kommer få någon, men roligt är det ...
<antii> BarreBus: haha
<antii> BarreBus: köp en billig android?
<BarreBus> neee.. hon är för liten..
<antii> :p
<antii> köp en låtsas android
<Philip5> köp en andoid robot som leksak
<Philip5> så hon ser "rätt" varumärke redan som liten ;)
<BarreBus> Philip5: google och Apple... pest eller kolera....
<antii> haha
<Philip5> såg annars en rätt läskig bild tagen på publiken på SIME: http://sime.nu/wp-content/uploads/bilder_agenda_01_ny.jpg
<antii> Haha :D
<BarreBus> dags att hämta barn....
<Celphish> quick question, for a new drive, which system? Ext2, 3 or 4?
<virtuald> 4
<Celphish> what's the advantage of it?
<cahoot> 3
<Celphish> you guys need to make some arguments on why :D
<cahoot> stabilitet
<Celphish> är inte ext4 stabilt?
<cahoot> yngre
<madbear> varför inte 2 då? :D
<virtuald> ext2 har ingen journal
<virtuald> ext4 funkar för mig och jag har inte sett någon klaga här på att det trasat sönder något filsystem
<cahoot> här installeras ju om stup i kvarten
<vacum> XFS!
<coobra> godis
<virtuald> :)
<virtuald> iofs
<virtuald> vacum: varför?
<vacum> har bra optimeringsmöjligheter för underliggande RAID-lösningar
<coobra> för han är vacum :D
<vacum> sjukt snabbt att formatera också
<virtuald> https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions#What_is_the_difference_between_ext2.2C_ext3.2C_and_ext4.3F
<coobra> fast and :D
<virtuald> aha, men nu va det bara en ny disk
<coobra> fyfan vad godis är <3
<Philip5> vad jag förstår så är väl största vinsten med xfs om man arbetar med stora filer... t ex vid mediahantering, film, ljud etc
<Philip5> inte om det är så att man ska greja med små pyttefiler mest
<vacum> jepp
<vacum> man kan lägga en parameter vid mounten som får den att förvänta sig filer på X mb
<virtuald> hm
<virtuald> går xfs att krympa?
<vacum> perfekt när man har filer som splittas upp i jämnstora bitar
<vacum> nej
<vacum> inte vad jag vet
<vacum> men brukar man krympa?
<vacum> man ökar ju
<virtuald> jag har gjort det några gånger
<vacum> krympt eller krympt xfs?
<virtuald> krympt ext3/4
<vacum> ah
<vacum> trode det blev ett fall av #ubuntu-se - amelia, jag krympte virtuald
<virtuald> t.ex. för att göra plats för en till distro
<vacum> fin filmtitel
<vacum> orka köra flera
<vacum> flera burkar!
<virtuald> jaja
<vacum> eller virtualisering
<virtuald> kör hit burkarna då
<vacum> pfft
<virtuald> exakt
<Philip5> oj! nafallo har lämnat kanalen! nu gäller det att passa på.... :D
<virtuald> vacum: förresten så erbjöd du viruella ibm-maskiner för ett tag sen
<virtuald> virtuella
<vacum> jepp
<vacum> inte rört burken
<virtuald> ok
<vacum> ingen var intresserad så jag gjorde inget
 * virtuald är van att vara ingen
<spixx> gah DNS gudarna är inte med mig :(
<bamsefar> :P
<antii> vikhah
<antii> virtuald: hah* skulle det vart
<virtuald> 8]
<spixx> Ohh en riktig linux galning, jag tror mig minnas att "CNAME and other data" innebär en totalfail för att du inte har någon A pekare eller liknande :S? Kan man inte ha en zonfil med bara cnames?
<bamsefar> spixx: Du kan inte ha ett CNAME på @
<spixx> Ah!
<spixx> I knew it...
<spixx> Den går bara att ha på subdomän alltså?
<bamsefar> mmm
<bamsefar> För du får _bara_ ha cnamet, inga andra records med samma namn.
<bamsefar> SÃ¥ SOA, NS etc fuckar ju upp.
<spixx> Nej det vet jag
<spixx> har allt annat åt andra håll
<bamsefar> :)
<spixx> men det ska eller rättare sagt _måste_ vara cname emot en annan domän :P får inte vara aname :P
<spixx> A... :P
<spixx> iofs kan man ju resolva ipt gissar jag... och sätta ett A record för @?
<bamsefar> mm
<spixx> Yosh! Danke danke :p
<spixx> funderar skarpt på att köra en redir till någon ond sajt
<spixx> säg mig vilken IP address kan man tänka sig att goatse råkar finnas :P?
<spixx> yay snart dags att ge sig ut i trafiken! :D
<monotux> HEJ derfian
<monotux> VAD GÖR DU PÅ JOBBET EGENTLIGEN
<monotux> jag undrar varför jag skriver i caps
<HeMan> om jag kör ssh -A och startar screen i den maskinen jag ssh'ar till, hur länge kan jag göra ssh vidare från den screen-sessionen?
<kodein> monotux: tillfälligt slut på gemener?
<jolaren> Blev för första gången i mitt liv kallad för tjuv idag på Ica
<R3DPiLL> träligt
<R3DPiLL> oskyldigt anklagad antar jag
<Philip5> jolaren: trots att du bara snodde lite eller??!
<Philip5> skulle kallat dig för ditt rätta jag som vore mer korrekt... snattare... ;)
<jolaren> Philip5: Nej.. hade en flaska pepsi max av mindre modell i fickan
<jolaren> på jackan som jag inte såg
<jolaren> jag handlade på min standard ica för 1600 kr nästan
<jolaren> då säger han" har du betalat för den där?" då säger jag, ja fast tidigare idag.. försökte vinka med varan åt dig när jag gick in
<jolaren> Det sket han i
<jolaren> Philip5: ^
<jolaren> Mailade ägaren nu
<antii> jolaren: haha
<jolaren> Skickat ut flera arga e-mails
<jolaren> Känner mig såå jäkla kränkt
<antii> Tycker du ska åka dit o göra kaoz med honom.
<jolaren> Blev rätt sne i kassan
<jolaren> Jag sa såhär .. Du kan be mig betala varan och jag kommer göra det.. Det är bara 10 kronor när jag handlat för 1600 kr
<jolaren> Men, om du gör det.. trots att jag nu berättat att jag köpt den t idigare
<jolaren> och att ni har kameror
<jolaren> Så kommer jag aldrig mer handla här igen
<jolaren> Det är färdigt
<jolaren> Han debiterar mig och jag säger "Sådär, sista gången."
<antii> Haha.
<antii> Vilket miffo
<jolaren> undrar vad chefen för icat kmr säga
<jolaren> mailade han nyss
<jolaren> mailade även koncernchefen samt kundtjänst
<antii> Aha det var på ica..
<antii> det var illa :|
<jolaren> Sitter ju kameror i ingång
<jolaren> Är sjkt arg
<antii> hoppas han får kicken
<jolaren> Jag handlar massor och sen så snor jag en halvdrucken Pepsi Max som sticker upp 1 dm från jackfickan
<jolaren> HÖHÖ
<jolaren> antii:
<jolaren> och kvinnan bakom mig i kön fortsatte säga "jag tror dig." till mig
<jolaren> det var så sjukt irriterande
<Celphish> vet nån av er av nåt upppacks-gui, t.ex. som winrar? Jag söker funktionaliteten att man markerar en mapp så packar den upp allt i mappen till mål-destinationen man väljer
<Nafallo> Celphish: file-roller
<Celphish> är det hela namnet? å den kan packa upp alla vanliga format?
<cahoot> definiera 'vanliga'
<Nafallo> om man lagger till paketen for det man vill packa upp...
<Celphish> rar, zip, 7z.. eeh... tror det är dem :)
<cahoot> dvs vanliga i win
<Celphish> precis
<Celphish> i winrar kan man markera en hel mapp, t.ex. säsong 2 av serie 1, så packar den upp alla avsnitt som ligger i underkatalogerna automatiskt
<jolaren> antii: där?
<Nafallo> !info p7zip-full
<ubot2> Nafallo: p7zip-full (source: p7zip): 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (maverick), package size 1371 kB, installed size 3400 kB
<Celphish> 7zip kan inte göra det, i 7zip måste du välja första filen för att den ska fatta
<Celphish> iaf inte i windows, kanske fungerar annorlunda i linux
<Celphish> ?
<EAG_> vad är det för fil som appleten(?) system-config.printer skriver till? cups.conf?
<Celphish> är förresten 1gb minne tillräckligt för en tank-/fileserver?
<joel> Någon som kan tipsa mig om hur jag får in detta lättast i ett startup script? "screen mono /home/joel/servify/Servify.exe anv lösen 1337 320"
<barzam> kanske inte är så bra att posta dina lösenord i en loggad kanal
<Celphish> heheh
<joel____> hur får jag rc.local att inte köra kommandon som root?
<joel____> via sudo/su?
<joel____> sudo -u joel?
<dagon_> Philip5: är kde buggigt?
<antii> dagon_: är gnome buggit?
<jenka> Hej! Försöker installera citadel mail server. Men när jag ska gå in och adminsitrera servern i webcit så står det att den inte kunde ansluta till citadel servern?
<dagon_> antii: ja
<Celphish> nån som kan fstab bra å automounta diskar?
<nuc33> bra, hur bra måste man vara?
<nuc33> :)
<Celphish> har 3 st ext4-diskar som jag försöker automounta med pysdm, men har inga rättigheter när jag väl gör det även om jag, enligt pysdm har det
<Celphish> har kollat på fstab lite tidigare, men är så många paramtetrar som ingen vill förklara :/
<nuc33> hmm
<nuc33> jag följude denna igår
<nuc33> när jag fixade mitt system
<nuc33> med lite ntfs-3g och sådant
<nuc33> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Celphish> tack, ska kolla
<nuc33> ./dev/sdb1 /media/disk2 ext2 defaults 0 2
<nuc33> antar att du ska ha något sådant
<nuc33> fast byta ext2 till ext4
<Celphish> men vad innebär "defaults 0 2" å hur vet jag exakt vad det innebär?
<nuc33> det står på sidan, det har något med ordning att göra
<nuc33> dump och pass fsck order står det för
<nuc33> man ska använda 2 == som är att kolla partitionen efter root
<nuc33> det är vad det betyder på den raden jag pastade
<Celphish> ahaaaa...
<Celphish> ska testa det
<nuc33> och siffran innan det betyder om det ska dumpas, någon form av backup funktion
<nuc33> gaaah vad jag stör mig på att man måste högerklicka och välja "Kopiera" på all text från terminalen!
<virtuald> du kan trycka ctrl-skift-c om det är gnome-terminal
<nuc33> det är gnome
<nuc33> tack, skall testat
<nuc33> testas*
<virtuald> eller bara markera texten och klistra in med mittenmusknappen (tryck på scrollhjulet)
<nuc33> funkade också
<nuc33> kanon
<virtuald> det är en annan klippbuffer
<nuc33> funkar bra det också
<arcsky> om man gör en full distupgrade behöver man reboota efteråt?
<Celphish> kan fortfarande inte skapa en folder på diskarna.. :/
<Celphish> ska testa "defaults,user" nu, å se om det blir bättre
<virtuald> arcsky: menar du till en ny utgåva av ubuntu? ja.
<Celphish> testar med "dev, exec, auto, nouser, async" nu då (utan mellanslag efter ,)
<Celphish> nån som kan hjälpa till? Av någon underlig anledning så mountas alla diskar av root å kräver root för att få användas, fattar inte varför? Även om jag väljer "users" å även "user" om det nu stavas så så kan jag ändå inte göra nåt
<virtuald> kan du inte skriva typ uid=1000,gid=1000
<Celphish> har testat med uid, samma problem
<virtuald> nodev kan du ha, dev behöver du inte
<virtuald> aha
<virtuald> vad har du för uid då?
<Celphish> UUID=2e83a3ff-7175 etc etc
<virtuald> nej uid… det du får när du kör 'id'
<virtuald> vilket filsystem var det?
<Celphish> ext4
<virtuald> men lägg till din användare till gruppen som har tillgång till filerna
<virtuald> alltså när du kör ls -l
<Celphish> ska testa å göra om kontot till admin
<virtuald> så är det andra namnet
<virtuald> nej det gör ingen skillnad
<Celphish> så här står det på en rad:
<Celphish> ./dev/sdc1 /media/Apps_Stuff ext4 nodev,exec,auto,users,async 0 2
<Celphish> nåt som ser fel ut?
<Philip5> det ska iaf inte vara någon . först
<Celphish> måste ha det först annars ser mirc det som ett kommando
<virtuald> inte om du trycker ctrl-enter
<virtuald> det ska va user, inte users
<virtuald> async är väl default, exec också, auto också
<virtuald> så de behövs inte
<Celphish> har testat det också
<virtuald> men det är inte mount options du ska ändra
<virtuald> det är rättigheterna du måste fixa
<virtuald> i filsystemet
<Celphish> okaj, hur gör jag det exakt?
<virtuald> visa ls -l
<Celphish> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2010
<Celphish> vänta, ska ja lägga mountpointsen nån annan stans där mitt konto har rättigheter?
<virtuald> nej det behövs inte
<Celphish> okaj
<Celphish> hur skriver jag för att ändra rättigheterna då?
<virtuald> sudo chown $UID /media/Apps_Stuff
<virtuald> och sudo chown -R $UID /media/Apps_Stuff
<Celphish> vad står "$UID" för då
<virtuald> ditt user id
<virtuald> det är en variabel
<Celphish> aaah..
<virtuald> bash ersätter det
<virtuald> men står du vid #-prompten funkar det inte
<Celphish> vad gör -R då?
<Celphish> när ja bara skrev det första du nämnde så kan jag skapa mappar å sånt..
<Celphish> så vad behövs det sista till? :D
<virtuald> för att gå ner i mapparna i filsystemet
<virtuald> kolla chown --help
<virtuald> eller man chown
<Celphish> aha, räcker det med att endast göra -R-versionen då?
<virtuald> nej
<virtuald> tror jag inte
<virtuald> kanske det gör..hmm
<virtuald> jo det räckte visst
<Celphish> så skumt att parametrarna inte räcker utan att det alltid är massa extra-meck
<Celphish> tack för hjälpen :D
<virtuald> vad menar du?
<Celphish> ja, att man måste ta ägarskap osv osv trots att parametrarna säger att man inte behöver det
<virtuald> äh du är inte van med rättigheter bara, du är kvar på i dos/win95 :)
<virtuald> men det finns inga såna parametrar för ext-filsystem
<virtuald> bara för filsystem som inte har stöd för rättigheter
<Celphish> har inga ext-filssytem det?
<Celphish> eller är det bara ext4?
<virtuald> inga moderna filsystem har det
<Celphish> ahaa :)
<Celphish> är det dåligt att låta mitt konto vara administrator?
<Celphish> man är ju ändå inte root va?
<virtuald> du behöver va det för att kunna administrera systemet i gnome, alltså ändra systeminställningar och uppdatera systemet
<virtuald> och installera nya program
<larsemil> men jag gillar
<larsemil> oj
<K350> mode K350 +i
<Celphish> hmm.. angående sharing då
<Celphish> har sharat en mapp, å kan valt att folk utan login kan mappa den, men varför kan ja då inte skapa mappar i underkataloger?
<Celphish> rättighetsproblem luktar det
<virtuald> du måste va ägare för att få det
<Celphish> men jag är ägare, men bocken som säger "låt anonyma ändra filer" verkar bara gällt basmappen, för egenskaperna för underkatalogerna för "others" å folder access är enda read typ
<Celphish> finns det nåt sätt att låta undermappar få samma rättigheter?
<virtuald> det är väl chmod -R då
<Celphish> men det är samma användarnamn för undermapparna som det är för grundmappen
<Celphish> men inte över nätverket
<virtuald> vad är det då?
<Celphish> menar att om jag högerklickar på en mapp å väljer share å fyller i att gäster ska få ändra å ha sig, så verkar det endast gälla mappen jag väljer, inte undermappar
<Celphish> med ls -l visar samma ägare, dvs mitt konto
<arcsky> varfor kan jag inte ladda ner http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ubuntu-10.10-server-i386.iso      kan ni ?
<virtuald> ja, funkar här
<virtuald> celphish: jag vet inte varför det är så
<arcsky> /tmp/n9PSJPnW.bin.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.
<arcsky> Try again later, or contact the server administrator.
<arcsky> va kan detta vara för fel?
<foobaren> fullt på filsystemet?
<kodein> det är alltid en möjlighet
<nuc33> vad använder ni för spelare i gnome? jag har hört att vlc inte är bäst.. :)
<nuc33> I windows anser jag ju VLC sjukt bra
<Philip5> vlc funkar likadant på linux
<Philip5> gillar man det så kan man köra det
<cahoot> prova - avgör själv?
<nuc33> vadå prova, vad är alternativen då
<nuc33> om någon säger "xxxx" är bättre, så visst, jag kan väga lite vikt i ditt svar och faktiskt testa något
<virtuald> mplayer, totem, xine
<Philip5> xine smplayer
<virtuald> totem är den i gnome
<Philip5> själv kör jag xine av gammal vana
<virtuald> jag använder totem
<Philip5> mplayer är så klart ett annat val också
<virtuald> sa ju det :p
<stirner> Jag kör på VLC i ubuntu också mest för att jag är lat och inte pallar läsa nya manualer just nu :-P
<stirner> fast jag har testad en del annat som  t ex mplayer och xine
<stirner> fast det skyller jag på Philip5 :-P
<virtuald> en filmspelare som man behöver läsa manualer för att använda? :(
<stirner> virtuald: Jag vill ju kunna alla små finneser med den också, VLC kan jag verkligen rakt igenom nästan allt om
<virtuald> har du någon användning för den kunskapen då?
<stirner> njaa det har du ju iof en poäng med men ändå det är väll mina aspergerdrag som drar lite kan man säga ;-)
<virtuald> aha
<stirner> btw jag funderar på en grej. Tror ni att det skulle funka bra att köra spel via en windows installation som man kör genom vmwere workstation i ubuntu?? eller blir det för slött?
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/135937
<barzam> stirner: beror nog på spelet
<virtuald> stirner: vmware jobbar på direct x-stöd, vet inte hur långt de har kommit
<barzam> god natt förresten
<virtuald> natt
<stirner> virtuald: Hmm defenitvt nåt att googla lite på
<Celphish> virtuald, löste det :D så nu ska ja sova, tack för all hjälp!
<virtuald> 8]
<stirner> Det vore ju om det gick att få bra flyt annars en bra lösning att erbjuda dem som "har kvar windows för speles skull"
<stirner> Hmm verkar vara rätt blandade resultat ännu. Ser dock ut som att det funkar hyfsat bra med nyare grafikkort och tack och lov verkar nvidia funka bättre än ati
<virtuald> 8]
<stirner> ääh wth jag testar trycker in win 7 och black ops så får vi se vad som händer.. skiten kan ju inte mer än krasha och då vet vi ju det :-P
<stirner> Det är fan otroligt vad lat man blivit egentligen förut så förutsatte jag att min burk skulle vara kaos 27 dagar av 30 på en månad men sen google gjkorde entre har jag blivit lat och spenderar alldeles får mycket tid med teori istället för att testa själv.. google har seriöst sänkt inlärningshastigheten för mig..
<dagon_> :P
<chees> vad kan det vara som gör att sportify slutar spela i bland iwine?
<stirner> chees vilken av ubuntus ljuddrivae kör du? alsa eller pulseaudio?
<chees> vet ej den som är standar
<stirner> chees sec ska kolla min config hade samma strul förut
<virtuald> chees: välj konfigurera wine på menyn och prova att byta ljuddrivrutin
<chees> ok
<virtuald> chees: förresten så står det i instruktionerna på deras sida att man där ska stänga av hårdvaruaccelerering av ljudet
<chees> det finns ingen ljuddrivrutin för närvarande angiven i register
<virtuald> ok, du kan prova alsa eller oss, eller esd om felet fortfarande kommer tillbaka
<virtuald> du behöver nog starta om spotify när du ändrat
<virtuald> stäng av hårdvaruaccelerering i spotifys inställningar också
<stirner> chees: jag kör på OSS och det finkar fint kör programet som ett XP program också
<stirner> just det du måste stänga av hårdvaruaccelerering  i spootify också
<stirner> lol virtuald var snabbare .-P
<chees> nu säger den det är problem att hitta ljud kort
<stirner> sen behövde jag reboota HELA systemet inte bara spootify av nån skum anledning innan det funkade
<chees> den snacka om ej hitta ljud kort
<chees> är bara alsa osm funka
<chees> efter reboot
<stirner> Kör på ALSA då =)
<stirner> kan ju bero på att vi kanske har olika hårdvara
<chees> ook
<chees> :)
<chees> tacl för helpa
<stirner> glad att du fick ordning på det
<chees> va för htpc os finns de ute
<ub20> chees, kör winecfg i terminalen och bocka i  hårdvaruccelering och spara sen startar du om spotify.. brukar alltid fungera
<ub20> nästa gång byter du tillbaka till emulerad och startar om spotify
<chees> ok
<ub20> winecfg kör du inte med sudo
<ub20> utan som user
<stirner> chees http://www.hifivision.com/home-theater-pc-htpc-media-pc/6095-best-os-htpc.html
<maxjezy> blä att ladda en 6gb torrent 29kb/s
<Philip5> latjo
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> mancandy dvd
<maxjezy> ska ha och kika på ikväll tänkte jag
<UkuleleSolen> Nån som har koll på något överskådligt program för att återställa raderade filer?
<Philip5> nä du ska ju tokgreja med blender istället
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, har du fast internet nu?
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000#p/u/5/X91sKWXqW6w
<maxjezy> kolla den videon isf
<maxjezy> angående raderade filer
<UkuleleSolen> sitter på mobilt, så tuben funkar unge vidare
<maxjezy> okej, den går igenom hur man får tillbaka filer
<maxjezy> Recover Deleted Files with Photorec
<UkuleleSolen> Jag klantade till det. Installerade Dropbox på min telefon och trodde att genom att flytta filer till Dropbox-mappen på minneskortet, synkades dom automatiskt
<maxjezy> kika in den videon när du kan
<UkuleleSolen> Den photorec:en är inget gafiskt program va?
<maxjezy> där beskriver han bra hur du går till väga
<maxjezy> nepp
<maxjezy> den körs i terminalen
<UkuleleSolen> Terminalen som är en av mina svaga sidor
<maxjezy> videon beskriver det bra
<maxjezy> alla klarar det då
<maxjezy> paketet heter testdisk
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<UkuleleSolen> Bortsett från att det är ett windowsprogram, vad tror du om http://blogg.tkj.se/aterstall-raderade-filer-snabbt-och-enkelt/ ?
<UkuleleSolen> exempelvis
<maxjezy> det gör nog i princip samma sak kan ja tänka mig
<UkuleleSolen> Det kan ibland vara värt att köra windows om man får köra grafiskt
<maxjezy> det är precis lika lätt i linux cli
<maxjezy> bara annorlunda
<maxjezy> man skriver inget
<maxjezy> bara flytta med pilarna
<UkuleleSolen> aha
<maxjezy> testade nu
<UkuleleSolen> ska ge det en chans när jag kommer hem
<maxjezy> ska kolla om ja hittar någonting jag ska testa på
<maxjezy> funkar fint
<maxjezy> och de va simpelt
<UkuleleSolen> tror redan jag laddat hem det, tidigare idag. Du kan inte ge mig nån enkel instruktion?
<UkuleleSolen> brb
<Diffen2> goder afton. om jag kör en grep "\[" /sökväg/till/filen >> test.txt   går det att lägga till ett suffix på det inskrivna värdet i test.txt. så resultatet i test.txt filen blir något i stil med [data]suffix
<UkuleleSolen> back
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, kopla in telefonen i datorn
<maxjezy> kör sudo photorec
<maxjezy> välj rätt enhet att söka igenom
<maxjezy> dvs, telefon
<maxjezy> sen väljer du om det är en intel eller mac telefon
<maxjezy> antagligen vilken partitionstyp
<maxjezy> sen tror jag det var destinationsmapp
<maxjezy> när du är i mappen du vill återställa filerna i (på datorn)
<maxjezy> trycker du Y
<maxjezy> ganska simpelt, beskrivning finns i programmet med
<maxjezy> jag återställer ett usbminne just nu
<maxjezy> massor med bilder :)
<UkuleleSolen> håller på nu också
<UkuleleSolen> hann inte se var filerna skulle dyka upp. NÃ¥nstans i home-mappen?
<johanbr> Diffen2, prova nåt i stil med
<johanbr> for i in $(grep pattern blah.txt); do echo $i"foo"; done
<maxjezy> UkuleleSolen, stäng av och börja om?
<maxjezy> eller låt de gå klart och leta senare
#ubuntu-se 2010-11-30
<UkuleleSolen> nu tickar det på för fullt här. Det ska tydligen ta nästan en timme
<maxjezy> stor disk?
<maxjezy> jag hade 4 gb
<maxjezy> tar ungefär 5 minuter
<maxjezy> nej, det har visst tickat upp
<Diffen2> johanbr tack som attans! :D funkar ju guldet!
<maxjezy> du kan ju leta efter filerna undertiden
<UkuleleSolen> Tror minneskortet är på 4 gig
<maxjezy> mappen filerna läggs i heter recup_dir.1
<maxjezy> mappen filerna läggs i heter recup_dir.2
<UkuleleSolen> Hur går det med videon förresten?
<maxjezy> osv.
<maxjezy> jag har gjort lite tester idag
<johanbr> Diffen2, varsågod!
<maxjezy> får helatiden nya ideeerrr
<UkuleleSolen> Det är rätt spännande att titta i mappen medan programmet jobbar. Det är en hel del som återställs
<UkuleleSolen> tur att jag inte har några hemligheter
<maxjezy> =)
<UkuleleSolen> Shit, det där programmet borde tusan fungera på min mp3-spelare också, som jag var tvungen att återställa för nån vecka sedan
<maxjezy> jopp
<UkuleleSolen> Det var knappt hälften av bilderna som blev riktiga :(
<UkuleleSolen> fast nu ser jag att det sparades i flera katalger. Nu ser det lite bättre ut
<UkuleleSolen> fast nja. Så värst många bilder från kameran hittades inte. Och säkert hälften av dom som hittades återställdes inte riktigt
<maxjezy> tror nog alla mina återställdes
<maxjezy> iaf 1500 bilder
<arminvanbuuren> någon som är vaken?
<arminvanbuuren> jag har verkligen problem med att installera ubuntu från en USB sticka
<arminvanbuuren> sen är ju unetbooting världens enklaste program och jag misslyckas :/
<Barre> morgon morgon
<andol> morgens
<kodein> är det redan morgon?
<andol> kodein: ja
<kodein> uschiamig
<kodein> jag är ju på jobbet, så det känns som det stämmer dåligt
<Barre> bamsefar: ping
<bamsefar> Barre: Pong!
<bamsefar> Barre: Request timed out.
<Barre> bamsefar: sorry,..... hämtade kaffe....
<Barre> bamsefar: pm
<amelia> *suck* *stön* *stånk*
<larsemil> Min sambo tyckte frågorna igår var för svåra, hon tyckte inte det gav rätt intryck att få folk att känna sig dumma med för svåra frågor
 * Barre vill inte veta vad amelia håller på med :-Z
<amelia> Barre: jag är trött..
<larsemil> stönar hon fram
<bamsefar> Haha
<Barre> larsemil: kan kanske ligga nått i hennes iaktagelser.......
<Barre> amelia: jag sa ju att jag inte ville veta....
<Barre> :P
<larsemil> Barre: hon är så klok
<Barre> larsemil: så tillsammans, som par, så är ni normalkloka alltså :P
<andol> larsemil: exempel på frågor?
<larsemil> andol: Vilket är Inte ett programmeringsspråk?
<larsemil> a) Ruby
<larsemil> b) Amethyst
<larsemil> c) Perl
<larsemil> andol: http står för
<larsemil> a) Homepage Text Transfer Protocol
<larsemil> b) Hyper Text Transfer Protocol
<larsemil> c) Homepage Transferer for Text and Pictures
<larsemil> andol: Sveriges IT-minister heter:
<larsemil> a) Anna-Karin Hatt
<larsemil> b) Peter Norman
<larsemil> c) Ewa Björling
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vad är det där för frågor?
<amelia> det är väl inte för svårt.. första kanske, men resten är allmänbildning
<larsemil> bamsefar: jag ska ställa ut mitt företag på en mässa i veckan
<larsemil> bamsefar: man ska kunna tävla i min monter.
<bamsefar> Jaha
<bamsefar> Det där var väl alldeles för lätt?
<larsemil> bamsefar: om man är nörd ja
<larsemil> jag har kollat med alla runt mig, ingen vet vad http eller dns står för och programmeringsspråk har de ingen aning om... och anna karin hatt är en ännu oprövad huvudbonad inom svensk politik
<bamsefar> Byt ut perl och ruby mot mumps och rpg. ;)
<spixx> Morrn!
<Richiie> jag har kompilerat en kärna till mitt ubuntu 10.04 och när jag ska boota i den så får jag "kernel Panic not synching VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown block" någon som vet hur man löser detta?
<madbear> mr proper vet
<larsemil> madbear: gjorde du eseks haxxortävling?
<madbear> larsemil: nej vafan :D
<madbear> brb hem till hunn
<spixx> Richiie: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block-361735/
<larsemil> min dotter kom, la tre händer på tangentbordet och chrome krashade, hon har en fantastisk talang
<spixx> :P
<spixx> Richiie: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=sv&&sa=X&ei=_b70TOr_HYueOp2lmb8I&ved=0CBYQvwUoAQ&q=kernel+Panic+not+syncing+VFS+unable+to+mount+root+fs+on+unknown
<stirner> larsemil Jag satte ihop en tipspromenad när jag körde IT kunskap för en föräldragrupp på ett LAN vi ordnade i sammarbete med ett högstadium som "Drogfritt sportlovsalternativ".. DDå hade 21 av 23 inlämnade svarat fel på frågan:
<stirner> Vilket av fäljande är INTE en webläsare.
<stirner> 1, Internet Explorer
<stirner> 2, Mozilla Starsurge
<stirner> 3, Google Chrome
<larsemil> stirner: har du kvar alla frågorna? lust att dela med dig?
<larsemil> stirner: låter som helt rätt nivå
<stirner> ska kolla laptoppen direkt
<stirner> det var en itnovis som skrev dom så att dom skulle hmna på rätt nivå
<Richiie> spixx: ska kolla.
<bamsefar> äh
<bamsefar> Hur många unicast-adresser finns det i ipv6 är ju en rimlig fråga. ;)
<stirner> rofl
<Richiie> spixx: det verkar vara lite träligt att åtgärda iaf.
<spixx> verkar som att du inte kompilerade med stöd för alla olika filsystem?
<spixx> bara att kompilera om!
<Richiie> spixx: just de jag gör får hoppas det funkar
<spixx> ;) självklart kommer det att funka
<Richiie> spixx: denna följde jag då ubuntu's egna dokumentation inte höll måttet...
<Richiie> http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<spixx> då kan det iofs vara ett annat problem ;)
<spixx> ska kolla lite w8
<larsemil> jag kompilerade en med hjälp av ubuntus egna häromdagen, för att få den där patchen som kom förra veckan, det fungerade fint
<Richiie> spixx: alright, jag följde den slaviskt.
<larsemil> Richiie: vänta...
<Richiie> kanske borde man joina Gentoo's irc kanal xD lär ju bli poppis där när man nämner att man kompilerar mera.
<larsemil> Richiie: http://dalnix.se/patcha-din-kernel-och-fa-ett-rappare-linuxsystem/
<larsemil> Richiie: gör det, gå in där och säg att du kompilerar en kernel till ubuntu och de kommer kicka dig på en gång.
<Richiie> larsemil: tackar. ska kika
<Richiie> larsemil: hehe skämt åsido :-)
<larsemil> Richiie: men prova: /j #gentoo-se
<Richiie> larsemil: nä de e lungt :-) var mer ett skämmt
<Richiie> jag vet att gentoo grabbarna är bra mycket duktigare än mig på att kompilera, och att de har överlägsen dokumentation vad gäller BIND osv, det är dem som har facit i hand så att säga.
<bamsefar> Varför vill du kompilera en kärna?
<bamsefar> Det känns som att du försöker lösa fel problem.
<larsemil> bamsefar: kanske vill lära sig? :D
<kodein> det är ett problem
<Richiie> bamsefar: jag nämnde BIND som ett exempel bara :) Dels vill jag lära mig, dels vill jag optimera min Stinkpadda.. jag har upplevt problem med senare kernels än 2.6.32-24
<Richiie> att mina sido knappar för att muta laptopens högtalare etc inte fungerar och att sänka / höjja volym, så efter senaste kernel updateringen -36 eller något sånt tror jag det var satte jag ner foten i backen och sa.. nu avinstallerar jag samtliga kernels så slipper jag ha en lång lista i min grub meny och kan sen utifrån -24 kärnan göra en egen var min tanke :)
<Richiie> får hoppas att det går bra nu iaf, den håller på o kompilerar, återkommer när det är färdigt.
<spixx> Richiie: oftast är det rätt svårt / jobbigt att köra egen kernel (iaf utan massa trixx) vill du ha det enkelt kör du vanilla, vill du vara en riktig man/kvinna så kör du archlinux :D
<nucc33> Tjenare, vet någon vad som kontrollerar dessa ikonerna för aktiva program, som tex nu är det en igång för xchat
<nucc33> men jag har ingen ikon där för pidgin.. :(
<larsemil> ligger inte pidgin under kuvertet?
<nucc33> Jo, men jag vill även se det i notifieringsytan
<nucc33> Så har jag fått till det på min andra burk
<nucc33> ah jag hittade
<nucc33> gick att ställa in i Pidgin
<nucc33> under inställningar
<nucc33> "visa systemspanelikon"
<larsemil> http://svn.codehaus.org/groovy/trunk/groovy/groovy-core/src/main/org/codehaus/groovy/runtime/ArrayUtil.java
<stirner> larsemil: ledsen men jag hittar inte frågorna =(
<stirner> men jag kan gärna assistera i att skriva nya
<Richiie> så då var den kölar
<Richiie> spixx: då var de klart. ska boota om och håller mina tummar.
<Richiie> spixx: damn =/ gick inge vidare de där.
<Richiie> samma probs, de e sjukt faktiskt då jag när jag kör "make menuconfig" får upp något slags halv gui fast i terminalen och kan bocka i en massa saker.
<spixx> :S
<spixx> well ska vara så
<spixx> det du måste vara nogrann med är att kopiera den tidigare konfen som ubuntu kör
<Richiie> då e frågan bara ifall de är något i configen som strular.
<bamsefar> Ja, det är det.
<Richiie> jo precis kopierar configen från fungerande kärnan jag sitter på nu. 2.6.32-24
<larsemil> stirner: det gör inget. tack ska du ha
<Richiie> cp -vi /boot/config-`uname -r` .config
<larsemil> Richiie: provat kopiera running config?
<larsemil> Richiie: ah jag ser det nu
<Richiie> larsemil: jupp följt den här slaviskt . http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html
<larsemil> fast den där raden är väl fel?
<larsemil> får inte ha mellanrum innan .config väl
<Richiie> står i guiden där :S o den kopieras in i /src som finns i min hemkatalog
<dagon_> var är coobra när man behöver honom? :(
<nucc33> finns det ingen keymappning för att öppna överblicken för filsystemet?
<nucc33> motsvarande windowstangenten +E i windows
<nucc33> nå, finns det inte det?
<Coffe> om man flyttar en ipadress till en annan maskin på samma nät, kan man tvinga fram en arp updatering ?
<HeMan> Coffe: det brukar kallas Gratious ARP har jag för mig
<HeMan> Coffe: det kan räcka med en ping 255.255.255.255 från maskinen
<Coffe> okey
<larsemil> HeMan, andol ni.. hur fungerar det här med alternativa rootservrar för dns som det börjar pratas om...
<HeMan> larsemil: jag vet inte riktigt, jag är lite kluven till det
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har faktiskt provat men det var lite svårt att hitta till de nya adresserna
<HeMan> larsemil: google refererar ju inte till dom tex
<larsemil> HeMan: var det opennic du körde då?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag tycker det som koncept känns intressant, men jag är lite mot splitringen som kan bli
<andol> larsemil: Konceptuellt torde det handla om att dns-resolv-servrar byter ut alternativt kompleterar sin lista med root-servrar, samt gör något "smart" för att hantera eventuellt multipla träd, isch
<larsemil> HeMan: det kan ju leda till "två" internetz
<HeMan> larsemil: hmm, kommer inte ihåg
<HeMan> larsemil: eller ännu fler
<kodein> arping?
<dagon_> någon som vet en bra sida som tillhandahåller gratis skal?
<HeMan> larsemil: jag skulle kunna gissa att det redan finns kriminella och andra ljusskygga som köra egna uppslag i form av hosts-filer tex
<larsemil> dagon_: gratis skal? äppleskal...? mobiltelefonskal? gnome-shell-skal?
<js_> skal-skal-skal?
<dagon_> irc shell
<Kim^J> dagon_: Din egna server! ;)
<dagon_> förstås
<dagon_> men för tillfället har jag ingen
<dagon_> hur kör ni ssh? i terminal direkt eller via putty eller liknande?
<dagon_> (mest nyfiken)
<larsemil> i terminalen direkt, med fina sshnycklar
<barzam> dagon_: kör i terminalen direkt med sshnyckel som larsemil
<larsemil> i linux finns la ingen anledning att köra putty?
<barzam> på telefonen kör jag också i terminalen
<larsemil> barzam: vilken feleton?
<barzam> n900
<dagon_> åh, den ville jag haft egentligen
<barzam> kul leksak man kan ringa med
<FranzStrudel> det enda som är trist med den är den rent av urusla batteritiden
<barzam> den drar inte mycket sålänge man inte sitter och surfar konstant
<FranzStrudel> min gör det iaf, normal användning räcker det en dag max
<FranzStrudel> och då är det lite småsurf på tunnelbanan från och till jobbet och lite samtal
<barzam> FranzStrudel: min buggade när jag körde catorise
<dagon_> å andra sidan är batteritiden inte jättebra på htc desire heller
<barzam> FranzStrudel: hade konstant load, men utan idlar den fint
<FranzStrudel> barzam, vad menar du med idle? är det 0%. min ligger runt 3-4% CPU idle.
<barzam> min nåt liknande, men det bästa för att kontrollera är att ssha in i telefonen
<barzam> men jag håller med, batterierna räcker ganska dåligt
<FranzStrudel> ja så länge det räcker en dag så är jag nöjd :) och så länge är man oftast inte utan ström
<barzam> nej precis
<FranzStrudel> fast tycker det lite märkligt att min E52 som har en ARM CPU på 600mhz räcker i ca 20 dagar standby.
<FranzStrudel> och vad gör n900. 2-3 dagar max?
<FranzStrudel> visserligen är skärmen 4 gånger större.. nåväl känner att jag diskuterar med mig själv, hej!
<barzam> sorry :) sitter och pluggar samtidigt
<dagon_> barzam: fixade ett gratis shell nu iaf :)
<madbear> nej men när m
<madbear> man är utan ström över en dag är det drygt
<larsemil> dagon_: vart fick du det?
<dagon_> bshellz
<dagon_> http://www.bshellz.net
<larsemil> smutt
<dagon_> mjo
<larsemil> jag tänkte sätta upp en shellserver sen.
<larsemil> freebsd
<dagon_> smuttigt
<dagon_> hmm, bshellz verkar bannat över hela efnet
<dagon_> mindre smid
<spixx> dagon_: why not debian :D?
<dagon_> Oo
<madbear> dagon_: theowned.net
<dagon_> Due to circumstances beyond our control, The Owned Network shell service has been disabled.
<madbear> hehe
<madbear> visste inte... rätt nytt det
<spixx> för mycket DCC spammare eller vad det nu heter
<amelia> *gäsp*
<HeMan> det skulle vara trevligt med en telefon med mycke finesser OCH bra batteritid
<kodein> och en ponn
<kodein> y
<HeMan> min HTC Desire har ju bara knappt en timmes batteritid om man faktiskt använder den
<barzam> haha
<barzam> HeMan: på allvar?
<larsemil> HeMan: har du kört batteritricket?
<HeMan> barzam: jag måste alltid ha laddaren i
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp, lite bättre blev det
<HeMan> jag hade samma problem med min N95a
<HeMan> men jag skaffade en telefon med mycke finesser för att använda alla
<larsemil> jag klarar mig ett dygn om jag inte pratar så mycket i den. då har jag mail och twitter igång hela tiden
<barzam> det som drar är väl att de kollar mailen varje halvtimme, uppdaterar nån widget osv
<HeMan> jag streamar musik hela tiden och kör wifi accesspunkt
<HeMan> plus att jag har igång en hel del tjänster i telefonen
<barzam> HeMan: jo men med sånt användande är det klart att det inte räcker
<HeMan> jag ser inte vitsen att ha en avancerad telefon som man inte använder
 * larsemil röstar på HeMan 
<HeMan> tror för övrigt att det är rätt lätt att skaffa en ponny...
<barzam> jag har min som mp3-spelare, mail-program, rss-läsare och eboksläsare, ok för att sitta på irssi hemifrån
<barzam> thats it
<larsemil> mail twitter och lite surf.
<larsemil> och ringa med
<barzam> ja ringa också, det är ju halva grejen :)
<HeMan> min telefon har klagat på att när jag laddar den via USB så laddas den med för lite ström, dvs den laddar ur i alla fall...
<barzam> jo jag har sett samma sak på min
<HeMan> för övrigt var gruppen 047 riktigt skön!
 * Kim^J har en veckas standbytid och minst 8 timmars taltid...
<HeMan> jag har inget minne av att jag har haft en telefon med med än några dagars standby-tid
<larsemil> jag har LÅNG standbytid om jag inte använder telefonen
<HeMan> jag har aldrig provat det
<larsemil> men jag har den ju för att använda den
<HeMan> Nån som vet om det finns någon Bluray-spelare nu när koden finns ute?
<kodein> att koden läckte var väl mest till hjälp för hårdvarupirater ojmr.
<HeMan> äsch det var ju hdmi-nyckeln som var ute
<larsemil> HeMan: deras tanke är att skapa en decentraliserad dns tjänst för toppdomänen .p2p som alltså inte kan stängas ner / censureras av ICANN. har kollat upp lite nu
<HeMan> larsemil: jo det finns som sagt flera altroot'ar
<HeMan> altroot + ssl känns väldigt intressant faktiskt
<larsemil> HeMan: ja men det där är vad brokep och telecomix har som plan.
<HeMan> larsemil: ok
<larsemil> får se vad de kommer fram till. ett förslag var att lägga in i torrentklienter att "Kryssa i den här rutan om du vill att jag ska kolla upp .p2p domäner åt dig" :D
<HeMan> jag har hört talas om ISP'er som gör en redirect av all dns-trafik till deras egna dns'er så det inte går kör med tex opendns eller googles dns'er
<larsemil> det borde vara olagligt!
<HeMan> helt klart!
<larsemil> HeMan: vilka?
<HeMan> det uppdagades efter den (senaste) stora dns-buggen
<HeMan> larsemil: det var några utländska, tror inte jag hört om någon svensk som gjort det
<spixx> larsemil: testa 99% av alla USA baserade ISPer
<HeMan> det borde inte vara rocket science att göra en dns-proxy som går ut på tcp/443 men som lokalt svarar på udp/53
<HeMan> men det känns lite illa att man ens behöver fundera på det...
<spixx> Well det är ju din fulla rätt att byta i vårat fria, öppna och demokratiska samhälle
<spixx> det som är bitigt är att 99% sällan har fler än två val där båda är enorma, gigantonomer som har mer policy och röd tejp än Sovjet...
<HeMan> det var inte det jag menade, det jag menade att det är illa att isp'er uppför sig så illa att man måste fundera på sätt att lura dom
<HeMan> jag tror aldrig jag har kört med min ISP's dns, har oftast kört en cachande bind lokalt
<HeMan> alternativt kört mot jobbets dns
<spixx> Har en cachad emot openDNS då BBB dnserna är så långsamma på att uppdatera
<HeMan> BBBs dns'er har dessutom en tld för mycke!
<larsemil> HeMan: det hade kanske varit en väg att gå? opendns? det används redan av ganska många...?
<spixx> kolla på KTHs då?
<spixx> finns massor av öppna DNSer
<HeMan> larsemil: jao, men jag tror att just opendns är fel väg att gå, dom är nog ganska nära den amerikanska religiösa högern
<HeMan> larsemil: vilket innebär att dom gärna gör som de stora bolagen säger
<larsemil> HeMan: ja... antagligen
<spixx> HeMan: srsly?
<spixx> fan går över till darknet nu...
<HeMan> spixx: vad?
<spixx> "men jag tror att just opendns är fel väg att gå, dom är nog ganska nära den amerikanska religiösa högern"
<Coffe> 8.8.8.8 är en bra dns
<coobra> brun
<nucc33> google dns
<HeMan> spixx: kolla på vad man kan filtrera på och jämför med kristna högerns värderingar så överensstämmer det rätt väl
<spixx> ahh
<HeMan> men jag har inga belägg för det
<HeMan> och jag vet inte riktigt om googles dns'er, dom censurerar ju i kina så det är inte otroligt att dom censurerar på andra ställen med
<larsemil> Coffe: jag använder den där som backupdns. men jag är ju också lite aluminiumhatt och vet inte vad google gör med mina uppslagningar
<kodein> de samlar dem i en liten bok som de sedan kommer trycka och skicka till dig på din 50-prsdag
<kodein> men man ska nog foliehatta alla DNS:er, inte bara goggels och opendns
<larsemil> kodein: haha hade det varit så hade jag varit glad!
<larsemil> kodein: apsolut
<Coffe> jag anv iofs mest mina egna
<HeMan> kodein: se där, nu är du på /etc/hosts-spåret!
<Coffe> men när man behöver en snabbt . är de lätt att minnas deras
<larsemil> Coffe: ja, väldigt lätt.
<kodein> HeMan: mja, min egna dns hemma läser ju hosts, men det är ju främst för dattorna på nätverket
<HeMan> kodein: vad jag menade var att riktiga foliehattar kör inte på dns'er alls utan har alla siter i /etc/hosts så det är nästan omöjligt att filtrera dom
<kodein> fast även med ett ip så går det ju att fula sig
<HeMan> jo, men då måste den ip'n helt filtreras så tex webhotell kan bli stoppade
<HeMan> sen finns det roliga saker som anycast som genast ställer till det för dom som vill filtrera, stoppa och censurera
<HeMan> och sen lite vpn's på det
<bamsefar> Hur gör anycast att det blir svårare att filtrera?
<HeMan> bamsefar: beror lite på var man filtrerar, men om det inte är min isp som filtrerar utan någon en bit upp så kan ju adressen gå att nå trots deras filtrering om den också sitter lite närmare mig
<bamsefar> Ajo
<bamsefar> Men den som filtrerar filtrerar ju edgeportar.
<bamsefar> DVS, där du är ansluten.
<bamsefar> Man kan ju inte filtrera sina transitkunder t.ex.
<bamsefar> Och i core filtrerar man inget alls.
<larsemil> vad skulle www kunna stå för? alltså alternativ till world wide webb
<HeMan> bamsefar: *ähum* du har lite för lite konspiration i dig hör jag!
<HeMan> larsemil: wild wild west! :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Nä, för mycket nätverkstekniker tror jag. ,)
<amelia> larsemil: world wide wabbit! :P
<larsemil> HeMan: jag skrev wild wild web
<larsemil> worlds web way var tredje alternative
 * larsemil gör frågorna enklare...
<HeMan> larsemil: wrapped wrinkly wreck
<HeMan> larsemil: w00t w00t w00t
<HeMan> larsemil: behöver du fler?
<larsemil> HeMan: det räcker för nu
<amelia> ingen som råkat hitta min motivation här någonstans?
<bamsefar> Jag ska bygga grafer, så nej.
<HeMan> amelia: återfås mot beskrivning!
<amelia> HeMan: gud vad jobbigt... det orkar jag inte..
<HeMan> amelia: :)
<barzam> kolla vid 8-9 imorse, den kanske finns där?
<dagon_> bamsefar: välkommen som fadder :P
<larsemil> frysa om händerna när man nördar, det optimala hackerproblemet
<bamsefar> dagon_: Tackar :)
<Coffe> jag håller på att lägga upp en reverse i bind på 192.168.0.0 nätet. jag har redan gjort på 192.168.17.0 nätet. så jag kopierade 17 filen , å ändrade server namen och 17 till 0, men den verkar inte fungera.
<Coffe> någon som har något förslag ?
<bamsefar> Du har gjort fel?
<larsemil> det är därför han får vara fadder.. kreativa förslag!
<dagon_> haha, jag avfärdade precis en försäljare från Tele2
<larsemil> </ironi>
<dagon_> "kan man inte leverera 100% uptime ska man inte sälja bredband"
<dagon_> "jaha... okej.. hejdå"
<bamsefar> dagon_: What?
<dagon_> hon lät väldigt ledsen över att hon inte fick nån provision där
<dagon_> jag bara drog till med nåt för att slippa ha henne ringandes här
<dagon_> hon fattade ju ändå inte iom att hon inte käftade emot "uptime"
<bamsefar> Haha
<dagon_> jag kunde lika gärna sagt nåt om "det är en konstant latens på 1200ms till närmsta switch"
<dagon_> hon hade förmodligen inte fattat nåt ändå
<dagon_> bamsefar: nu får du faddra mig
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/jag-och-dalnix-pa-falunborlangemassan/ <-- så blev frågorna i quizet!
<dagon_> jag vill starta screen, kunna avsluta sessionen, logga in via ssh igen någon annanstans och kunna återuppta sessionen
<dagon_> how do I do?
<larsemil> screen -U irssi
<larsemil> ctrl + a + d
<amelia> dagon_: screen irssi tryck ctrl a + d logga ut, logga in igen skriv screen -r
<larsemil> logga in. screen -rdaAU
<dagon_> woah
<HeMan> vatusiken, har jag inte en brännare på min jobb-dator?
<dagon_> amelia, larsemil: tack :)
<HeMan> och den kan inte boota på usb, illa
<dagon_> där snackar vi högeffektiv hjälp
<amelia> jag ska ha bamsefar som fadder. :P
<dagon_> :P
<dagon_> då vill jag ha dig amelia
<dagon_> så när du lärt dig allt från bamsefar så lär du mig
<dagon_> fadderled!
<amelia> dagon_: hehe, det går nog bra. :) du kan ju också bestämma sånt själv. :)
<dagon_> alltså, ska jag köra kde eller inte
<dagon_> jag kan fan inte bestämma mig
<amelia> dagon_: najje.
<dagon_> tror nog inte jag gör det
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> elinks var ju rätt fint
<bamsefar> dagon_: What?
<dagon_> testade elinks
<dagon_> hmm
<dagon_> lynx var helt okej också
<dagon_> just nu testar jag lite olika browsers i terminal för att använda i shell också
<dagon_> nä, nu ska jag ut i vädret
<dagon_> vi hörs lite senare ikväll!
<larsemil> varför änvända browsers i shell?
<HeMan> nc är den överlägset bästa shell-browsern!
<HeMan> :)
<larsemil> ssh -D är den överlägset bästa surfa via ett shell lösningen. :D
<larsemil> dagon_: http://larsemil.se/sa-surfar-du-sakert-pa-wordcamp/
<HeMan> larsemil: visst tipsade jag om tsocks för det som inte är web-trafik?
<HeMan> larsemil: tex vnc funkar bra med tsocks
<larsemil> HeMan: nej det tror jag inte jag har sett
<Barre> larsemil: u got mail
<larsemil> Barre: jag vet jag håller på och skriver itll dig
<haaga> hallå. Är det möjligt att godkänna klienter via ett certifikat istället för ett lösenord om jag har deras publika nyckel?
<haaga> med openssh då.
<larsemil> ja
<larsemil> PubkeyAuthentication yes
<haaga> humm. Har du någon länk eller så?
<larsemil> haaga: i filen /etc/ssh/ssh_config kan du titta på raden där det där står
<haaga> ahh, nu hittade jag. menar du inte sshd_config btw?
<larsemil> haaga: sen måte användaren lägga in sin key i .ssh/authorized_keys
<larsemil> haaga: jo
<larsemil> sry
<haaga> Nu fick jag deras cert i ett .cer-format. Går det att nalla den publika nyckeln därifrån?
<larsemil> det där vet jag inget om
<larsemil> http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-convert-an-openssl-key-to-a-publicprivate-openssh-key-pair/ ??
<haaga> humm, får grotta lite i det där, men tack för hjälpen! :)
<haaga> btw, om man vill att det enbart ska gå att logga in via cert för den användaren, är det så enkelt att man slumpar ett lösenord för den användaren?
<HeMan> haaga: eller sätter PasswordAuthentication till no i /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<haaga> HeMan: Jo, men jag vill att övriga användare ska kunna logga in med lösenord
<larsemil> andol: du är min husgud!
<haaga> det är bara en som vill vara speciell och köra med cert.
<HeMan> haaga: tror du kan sätta password till ! i /etc/shadow
<haaga> Ahh, tackar!
<HeMan> haaga: har för mig att man kan be usermod göra det åt dig, men jag kommer inte ihåg hur man skriver
<haaga> usermod -L såg jag nu
<HeMan> perfa
<haaga> tack som fan larsemil och HeMan :)
<larsemil> så lite så
<andol> larsemil: ofan :)
<andol> larsemil: Ahh, läst twitter nu.
<Barre> andol: som om du inte hade nått med det att göra ;)
<andol> Barre: Fast spelar det någon roll? Vill du verkligen nyttja en tjänst som kan tas ner sisådär utav exempelvis mig? :)
<Barre> andol: absolut inte... men du lät ju förvånad, det var mest det jag reagerade över ;P
<andol> Barre: Jo, måste ju erkänna att tajminingen är suspekt om inte annat.
<kodein> andol: hur mycket QA-folk söker ni egentligen?
<kodein> det känns som om jag läst såna platsannonser i 3-4 år nu
<andol> kodein: Handlar väl snarare om att Opera har annonser ute kontinuerligt, och sen anställer när någon tillräckligt vettig råkar söka.
<andol> kodein: Sen är det ju överlag svårt att hitta bra QA-folk. Liksom inget folk spontant kommer på att de vill bli.
<kodein> nja, jag sökte nog nån av gångerna, sedan fick jag mail om att annonsen dragits in
<andol> ok
<larsemil> andol: erkänn du hackade loopia för att visa din poäng...
<andol> Alla väntar tyst på mitt svar? :)
<andol> Nej, faktiskt inte.
<HeMan> hehe, hyfsad felkonfning jag gjorde i pam
<Coffe> HeMan,  ok, hittade du på dårå ?
<HeMan> man kan logga in som valfri användare med valfritt lösenord...
<HakanS> amelia: Har du sett att jag gjort en buggrapport?
<kodein> HeMan: det låter ju lite rms:igt.
<HeMan> kodein: mmm
<HeMan> som tur är körs afs så man kommer ändå inte åt något data
<amelia> HakanS: mmmm
<HakanS> amelia: Tror du att vi kan använda Launchpad för det ändamålet?
<amelia> HakanS: jag har inte läst vad det handlar om.
<amelia> HakanS: är på jobbet..
<HakanS> amelia: OK.
<Mullcom> någon som kommer åt loopia.se?
<larsemil> Mullcom: de är nere
<larsemil> helt nere
<Mullcom> inte bra alls
<HeMan> Mullcom: http://www.driftbloggen.se/
<amelia> 2010-11-30 15:20: Vi upplever för närvarande en driftstörning i  nätverket. Felsökning pågår.
<Mullcom> Jag som behöver ha min adress uppe mer än vanligt.
<Mullcom> jo läste nu
<Mullcom> jäkla klantigt
<madbear> jag med! jag skulle ju commita mitt skolarbete :(
<amelia> tja, det händer väl alla ibland... loopia kanske lite oftare än andra, men de är ju rätt billiga också..
<Mullcom> mm men just nu ...
<Mullcom> kan det inte vara på natten kl 04 eller nåt
<amelia> de passar på när det passar som sämst. :)
<larsemil> eller det händer när det är som högst belastning. :D
<amelia> det är nog någon som klantat sig.
<Barre> madbear: hehe... låter nästan som "hunden åt upp min läxa" :P
<cHarNe2> verkar som att loopia har problem ofta?
<js_> kul hur alla svenska techkanaler snackar om loopia
<js_> fattar inte varför dom envisas med att ha alla sina namnservrar på samma ställe
<cHarNe2> js_: :P
<cHarNe2> sitter med mitt på det torra, jag har strongbox.se :)
<js_> har också grejer på sb, inte för att jag tycker dom är så sinnes, men ändå
<js_> har fungerat bra det senaste
<cHarNe2> senaste? har hafs dom i flera år, aldrig haft problem :S
<larsemil> loopia har fungerat bra innan idag för mig. har kört med dem i bra många år
<madbear> Barre: ja och det har faktiskt oxå hänt mig :D
<spixx> hehe
<spixx> loopia gjorde en djupdykning idag :p
<johanbr> andol, jobbar du för opera?
<andol> johanbr: Japp
 * andol pysslar med Opera Mini
<johanbr> andol, känner du Brian Wilson?
<andol> nix
<johanbr> jobbar i Oslo, eller jobbade iaf, det var länge sen jag pratade med honom
<antii> andol: kör du opera? :-D
<andol> antii: Jo
<antii> 11an verkar trevlig
<maxjezy> johanbr, jag jobbade på opera i oslo :)
<maxjezy> mycket möjligt att jag sett denna Brian Wilson isf
<johanbr> lång och mager amerikan
<johanbr> jobbade just med QA, har jag för mig
<maxjezy> var iofs 4-5 år sedan ja jobbade där
<maxjezy> minnet är inte min starkaste sida
<johanbr> han borde ha varit där då
<Coffe> Fråga, har en tanke på att börja förpacka alla saker vi ska ha installerade på våra servers . som egna apt paket.  med vårt eget repo, någon som har några tips förslag eller ider ?
<monotux> ja, du är ju inte den första som får den iden precis :)
<Coffe> de vet jag , så därför jag hoppades på lite feedback här
<andol> Coffe: pbuilder, reprepro
<Coffe> andol,  tack :)
<andol> Coffe: Koll på ungefär hur man sätter ihop deb-paket då?
<Coffe> andol,  inte än :)
<monotux> fakeroot brukar vara ganska trevligt jämfört med de officiella rutinerna
<Coffe> de jag behöver göra är. ha typ 2 req och sedan sätta en fil i rätt mapp :) svårare än så är det inte
<andol> Coffe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/
<Coffe> andol,  du är en klippa
<Coffe>  /pepparkaka andol
<larsemil> andol: dns fråga? när man ska sätta forwarders, vilka ipnummer ska stå där?
<larsemil> eller någon annan
<Nafallo> larsemil: nar man inte vill att dnsen ska kora hela uppslagningstradet. ip numren bor vara till dina ... forwarders... DOH!
<R2D21> Från garaget
 * dagon_ is back
<Philip5> dagon_: vilken tur
<dagon_> :o
<PontusOhman> Hur fasen är det jag skriver grep kommandot för att se vart en mapp/fil ligger? :)
<virtuald> pontusohman: locate något | grep något-mer-om-du-behvöver-vara-mer-specifik
<PontusOhman> virtuald: Tackar :)
<PontusOhman> Fick dock inget svar då jag körde det så :(
<virtuald> jaså
<virtuald> om det är en fil som lagts till idag kan du behöva köra sudo updatedb
<Philip5> PontusOhman: om du inte vet vilken fil du kör grep på så kanske det är rgrep som du egentligen vill använda?
<Philip5> eller rent av find :)
<Philip5> beror lite på vad du försöker göra
<PontusOhman> Philip5: > Håller på och bekantar mig med två olika "botar"... Eggdrop samt Supybot, för att ordna med en bot som håller ordning på mötena våra!
<virtuald> jaha mitt kommando greppar bara fil- och katalognamn
<virtuald> inte innehållet om det var det du menade
<virtuald> «rgrep "sträng" katalog» för att greppa i filerna
<Philip5> virtuald: fast vi vet ju inte riktigt vad han vill egentligen... ;)
<virtuald> philip5: kommer du på fler tolkningar?
<Philip5> nja
<dagon_> någon av er som utvecklar till android?
<andol> larsemil: Tänker du använda samma DNS-servrar för att båda resolva och för att ge auktoritativa svar?
<andol> larsemil: (Nej, det är inte helt självklart att du vill det.)
<larsemil> andol: jag har ingen aning jag kan inte dns. har aldrig behövt pilla med det förut
<larsemil> det är väl det sista jag är ute efter egentligen
<andol> larsemil: Kanske skulle ta och hitta en bok att bläddra lite i? Inte för att DNS i sig är särskilt svårt, men för att det blir så dåligt om man gör fel.
<andol> larsemil: BIND9-manualen borde du komma hyfsat långt på, http://www.bind9.net/manuals
<larsemil> andol: tack. snabb fråga bara. glue records, sätter min registrar upp det?
<andol> larsemil: Strikt sett så är glue-records något som ligger i zonen "ovanför" dig. I regel är det dock registraren som förmedlar dylik info, ja.
<phnom_> dagon_: Beror på vad du menar med utvecklar, jag har skrivit några appar...
<dagon_> phnom: kör du eclipse?
<phnom> ja
<dagon_> tänkte mest att det kunde vara smutt att ha någon att bounca idéer med
<dagon_> :)
<phnom> aha :) vad ska du göra för något?
<larsemil> jag har iaf satt upp utvecklingsmiljön. men inte gjort något mer sen
<qwd> När man kollar antagningspoäng för en utbildning så kan det t.ex. stå för högskoleprov: Lägsta poäng 1.7, antal antagna 16, antal behöriga 920, antal reserver 672.   Vilka är de behöriga? Är det folk som fått lägre än 1.7 men har den särskilda behörigheten för att åtminstone kunna söka in? Eller är det folk med 1.7 och otur?
<Philip5> det är väl hur många som sökt som är behöriga att söka
<Philip5> 1.7 på hp är väl de som kommit in i den kvotgruppen?
<qwd> Så man kan vara lugn med 1.7 på högskoleprovet m.a.o.?
<Philip5> inte om det är gränsen och det är många med 1.7
<qwd> Usch, får väl sikta högre till våren då. Tack.
<Celphish> borde det gå snabbare eller långsammare att kopiera från windows 7-burk till en linux-burk, jämfört med till en windows server-burk (linuxburken har ext4 btw)
<andol> Celphish: Det beror helt på vilka flaskhalsar du i övrigt har.
<Celphish> saken är den att jag körde windows 2008 r2 tidigare, kunde då kopiera från å till i dryga 80-90mb/sec, men när ja nu kör en virtuel linux-burk, så kommer ja knappt över 35mb/sec :/
<Celphish> skillnaden är att ja nu har intel pro kort, som ska vara bättre
<monotux> qwd: vad är det för utbildning du ska söka? är det typ psykolog eller läkare är det ju bara 2.0 hp + 20.0 betyg + en jävla tur att satsa på :)
<dagon_> hur får man en gamepad att funka i ubuntu? Oo
<call3h> Hej, någon som kan besvara lite nybörjarfrågor i PM?..
<Philip5> varför inte i kanalen?
<call3h> vist går bra för mig :) kanske blir mkt onödigt här bara.. inte vet jag ;)
<call3h> men vist jag kör på :)
<Philip5> ställ frågan så visar det sig
<call3h> Till att börja med så sitter jag nu med ett Windows 7 som jag tycker är skit, låser sig och har sig. Jag har tröttnat och letar efter något nytt och utmanande. Tänkte då på Ubuntu men även direkt så började det slå mig att tex min skrivare, går den att installera? MSN och allt sånt vanligt? Photoshop? osv..
<andol> larsemil: http://liggerloopianere.eu/ :)
<antii> haha
<Philip5> call3h: det finns flera olika klienter som man kan chatta över msn med och med skrivaren så beror det på modell men det kan man enkelt kolla upp
<Philip5> vissa versioner av photoshop går att köra med hjälp av wine men annars finns det alternativ som t ex gimp istället
<call3h> har inget emot att hitta nya program :) men det finns ett stort utbud av detta då?.. inte så vanlig att man ser att man kan välja att ha drivrutiner till Ubuntu/linux..
<Philip5> linux kommer med drivisar från början
<Philip5> i vissa fall så får man fixa till dem själv men det är ingen nybörjargrej
<call3h> vadå så typ msn och gimp osv finns redan där?..
<monotux> gimp gjordes från början för unix/linux :)
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> eller finns några klick bort
<monotux> har du använt typ trillian eller så för msn?
<call3h> ne
<Philip5> eller miranda?
<monotux> de flesta chattprogram i linux brukar vara ungefär som trillian, klarar flera olika chattprogram
<call3h> okej
<monotux> miranda är dessutom baserat på ett linux-program, Pidgin
<Philip5> du kör alltså inte med microsofts msn-klient på linux
<call3h> blir nog till att installera om datorn nu och se var det tar mig .9
<Philip5> du kan kolla hur stödet för din skrivare är här: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<monotux> eh
<monotux> backupa först
<monotux> srsly
<monotux> gör inget utan en *bra* backup på dina filer, dokument, bilder....
<Philip5> du måste inte heller radera windows utan du kan installera ubuntu och windows sida vid sida
<Philip5> i alla fall till en början för att testa om det är för dig
<Philip5> då väljer du när du slår på datorn om du ska köra ubuntu eller windows
<monotux> många brukar tycka det är skönt att skapa en partition för ubuntu, men lämna windows kvar
<monotux> man kan förminska storleken på windows-partitionen i installeraren, tror jag.
<call3h> så jag kan ta typ 300gb till Ubuntu och 200gb till windows?
<Philip5> ja
<call3h> och övriga diskar jag har till annat kommer att gå att använda i båda lägena?
<Philip5> i princip
<call3h> yes or no? ;)
<monotux> skrivstödet till ntfs är lite sådär
<monotux> man kan läsa utan problem
<Philip5> ja men det beror på hur man väljer att göra
<monotux> eller, det är 5 år sen jag ens försökte arbeta med ntfs i linux (jag kör mac + linux på netbooken)
<monotux> Philip5 har nog bättre koll än mig :)
<Philip5> med ntfs-3g så har jag aldrig haft några problem vare sig med att läsa eller skriva ntfs
<Philip5> problemet brukar mer vara att få windows att läsa linuxgrejer
<monotux> sant
<call3h> okej :) får prova och se
<call3h> någon som vill vara vänlig och länka hur jag ska gå till väga?.. så jag inte gör fel från början ;P
<Philip5> det finns installationsguider på nätet
<Philip5> och det är inte svårt
<Philip5> det är mer sedan när allt är installerat och man ska börja pilla lite som man får tänka nytt
<monotux> det brukar vara att plugga i skivan, USB-minnet eller motsvarande och följa instruktionen på skärmen
<jabbadoo> killar, har en server som jag använder som arbetsstation via vnc också, och behöver en webbläsare som helst är så dålig som möjligt
<monotux> mm
<jabbadoo> firefox vs. chrom i linux?
<monotux> jag använder chromium på netbooken, men det är ju en smaksak
<Philip5> jabbadoo: så dålig som möjligt?
<jabbadoo> Philip5: tycker att lynx är lite att ta i :-)
<jabbadoo> Philip5: jag menat att jag inte behöver nåt flashigt hit och dit
<Philip5> menar du att den ska vara lättvikt då eller?
<jabbadoo> precis
<monotux> vill man ha något dåligt kör man ju internet explorer :)
<monotux> chromium är lättviktigt :)
<monotux> (sa jag att jag gillar chrome?)
<monotux> chromium == chrome
<jabbadoo> monotux: snacka inte om att jag har fått nog av den... :-) Jag trodde på allvar att de skulle gett upp för länge sedan
<monotux> wut?
<virtuald> jabbadoo: jag använde inte chromium så mycket på netbooken för den blir så seg när man har några flikar uppe
<jabbadoo> ie alltså
<monotux> ah
<virtuald> så jag kör firefox
<monotux> virtuald: hur många är "några"? :)
<monotux> jag tycker det är typ tvärtom
<virtuald> monotux: 10-15 st kanske
<Philip5> jabbadoo: kanske kan testa dillo?
<monotux> ah, jag brukar försöka hålla mig <10 tabbar
<monotux> Philip5: har dillo ens stöd för javascript?
<Philip5> den är light :)
<jabbadoo> Philip5: dillo... aldrig hört om... men det var därför jag frågade. Ska kolla på den. JS är prioritet B.
<Philip5> kolla också på arora
<monotux> det brukar man säga tills man faktiskt provat dillo (-:
<jabbadoo> hittar inte dillo i apt-get... wut?
<Philip5> midori är också ett
<Philip5> dillo finns inte i ubuntus repo men de andra två gör det
<Philip5> midori är gtk och arora är qt4
<Philip5> båda använder webkit
<jabbadoo> drar ner arora nu och kollar...
<jabbadoo> den har inte heller JS antar jag
<Philip5> jo det ska den ha
<Philip5> de är väl mer mellanvikt egentligen
<Philip5> links2 är väl så light man kan vara men fortfarande ha mer riktigt gui
<monotux> jag tror man kan göra links2 i framebuffern
<monotux> men har man en gammal CRT-skärm (tjockisskärm) får man ont i huvudet på 3,4 sekunder
<jabbadoo> ok... arora låter vettig men ickesystemsugande fortfarande
<jabbadoo> framebuffern? nåt jag missat?
<monotux> nej
<monotux> egentligen inte :)
<jabbadoo> ok, asschysst monotux och Philip5  för att ta er tid att guida mig igenom webbläsarträsket :) Måste dra
<jabbadoo> (arora tog nån massa tid att få ner)
<jabbadoo> (den buggar nog)
<monotux> np
<monotux> lycka till
<IPconfig> hello
<spacebug-> tja
<IPconfig> whats up
<spacebug-> min förkylning är hehe
<dagon_> jävla snes9x
<dagon_> kan inte köra fullskärm
<dagon_> eller byta ljud
<Philip5> illa
<dagon_> mycket
<jabbadoo> arora går ju som tåget :-P
<jabbadoo> perperper karlsson
<dagon_> något är allvarligt konstigt
<dagon_> 2.4GB RAM används
<jabbadoo> jaha!
<jabbadoo> hahahahaha
<dagon_> ubuntu är helt cp
<dagon_> 2.4GB i idle
<dagon_> det är inte normalt
<jabbadoo> jag tyckte det var konstigt att jag inte kunde skriva i To-fälten i gmail, så kom jag på att denna ruta var markerad
<dagon_> :P
<jabbadoo> det kommer hända fler gånger :-P
<jabbadoo> som ni förstår så håller jag på att skicka mail till per karlsson i alla fall
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> nagon som vet vad en Quant Developer ar?
<Nafallo> aldrig hort uttrycket innan...
<virtuald> de kanske menar quaint?
<Nafallo> wikipedia tror det ar en forkortning for quantitative
<Nafallo> (dock hittar den bara quant analyst)
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> hittade lite när jag googlade på "quant developer"
<virtuald> bla.  en advice.pdf
<Nafallo> oh? vad ar det! :-)
<virtuald> :>
<Nafallo> allt jag hittar pekar pa C++-skrivna finansiella applikationer?
<Nafallo> ooooh. johanbr... vad ar en "quant developer"?
<johanbr> låter som nån sorts finansanalysnisse...
<Nafallo> fast som skriver program? i typ... C++ ? :-)
<johanbr> ja, nåt sånt
<Nafallo> intressant :-)
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<R3DPiLL> exit
<R3DPiLL> oops
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-01
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Jag behöver lite råd. Om någon kan vara seriös det vill säga. Skulle vara bra om man kunde få svar på en fråga.
<Umeaboy> Installing på Svenska är ju allmänt översatt till Installerar, men om man gör en kategori som heter "Installing" då?
<Umeaboy> Hur ska man skriva då?
<Cel|AFK> wow, just adding "socket options = TCP NODELAY" increased the transfer-rate by 100%
<Cel|AFK> omfg
<speakman> samba?
<ches_> hej
<ches_> vad kan de va när hela skriv bordet hänger sig
<ches_> går int eklicka på vissa grejer innan hela grejen låser sig
<peppis_> Någon som vet hur man får sin bild i pidgin att synas, jag ser bara vännens inte min egen bild
<ches_> vad gör man åt när grejer hängersig vid uppstart
<amelia> *gäsp*
<foobaren> ches_ starta upp från livecd (usb). Montera root disken och kolla vad den hänger sig på. Du kan titta var/log/messages.
 * foobaren Skickar en kopp kaffe för att väcka amelia
<ches_> ok
<foobaren> ches_ alternativt så startar du utan bootsplash.
<ches_> de är bara en grej som hakar när den gör de låser sig allt
<foobaren> så kan det vara... :p
<nucc33> Tjenare.
<nucc33> Jag har lite problem att få mitt eth0 kort att fungera
<nucc33> någon som kan hjälpa mig felsöka?
<amelia> foobaren: gött, tack! :D
 * amelia har faktiskt köpt en balja latte på vägen till jobbet. :)
<nucc33> latte.. det hade varit gott
<amelia> ligger en espresso house farligt bra till precis mellan tunnelbanan och bussen.
<kodein> kan man få en stor kopp espresso där?
<ches_> skumt
<Haffe> Fy tusan vilken morgon.
<ches_> ett program hakar sig halv vissa grejer går att trycka på menu mm i ubuntu låser sig helt
<Haffe> Det var så jäkla kallt att bromsen på min cykel frös fast.
<amelia> kodein: säkert.
<kodein> det låter iofs lite dyrt med tanke på vad de brukar ta för standardstorlekarna
<amelia> kodein: jag vet inte, jag föredrar att ha väldigt mycket mjölk i min espresso.
<ches_> vad gör man åt de
<foobaren> ches: vet du vad det är som låsel sig?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<cHarNe2> någon som är haj på rsync?
<HeMan> cHarNe2: jovars, vad vill du göra?
<Barre> !ask
<ubot2> Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<cHarNe2> synca från till min ubuntu server
<cHarNe2> HeMan: har hittat ett skript som jag har gjort om.
<cHarNe2> HeMan: nvm, tror att det funkar nu, hade hur som helst problem med portarna
<HeMan> cHarNe2: kör du över ssh eller med rsyncd?
<cHarNe2> HeMan: ssh
<HeMan> cHarNe2: då ska det funka om du bara kan ssh'a in på maskinen
<cHarNe2> HeMan: yes, men jag kör in port 22 för ssh på severn :P
<Barre> morrn på er
<spixx> morrn?
<Barre> mm
<bamsefar> Hej Barre
<Barre> Hej bamsefar
<riorio> Hej.  Ljudet försvann i mina högtalare igår samtidigt som jag inte kan reglera ljudet i hörlurarna.  Jag hittar inte ens inställningar för hörlurar någonstans.  Någon som har ett tips?
<cHarNe2> en grej som inte funkar är --exclude , behövs det någe speciellt för det eller borde det bara funka?
<riorio> installerade ALSO mixer; kan nu reglera ljudet i högtalarna; fortfarande inget liv i högtalarna
<riorio> *ALSA
<cahoot> riorio: se om sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils reset 0 gör ngn nytta
<riorio> ...kollar
<riorio> command not found
<cahoot> cHarNe2: vilken syntax använder du?
<cahoot> riorio: ok jag sitter med debian så ...
<cahoot> cHarNe2:  --exclude=dir/
<riorio> synd
<cahoot> riorio: du har redan bootat om gissar jag
<riorio> mm, ett ggr
<riorio> nu försvann hörlurarna åxå !?
<riorio> suck-- ljudet fungerar normalt i ett annat program
<cHarNe2> cahoot: danke, nu funkar det
<cahoot> riorio: vilket program krånglar?
<riorio> Audacious
<riorio> nu kom allt ljud tillbaka en kort stund men försvann snabbt igen.
<riorio> måste vara någon systeminställning någonstans
<ches_> hj
<ches_> vad gör man när en ska gör så att hela syetemet typ låser sig
<ches_> går int etrycka på andra saker tex
<cahoot> ches_: tyvärr är det nog så att en vettigt svar kräver mer precis information
<ches_> ok
<cahoot> tänk felmeddelanden
<ches_> är pidgin som hänger sig sen låser den så allt runtom inte funkar att trycka på elle starta om och vissa delar funkar i pidgin att trycka på men allt är typ låst
<HeMan> ches_: är det när du för musen över en lång länk?
<riorio> verkar som om mitt system stänger av ljudet.  efter ett tag blir ljudikonen på skrivbordet röd.  Fungerar nu ivf -- tack cahoot
<ches_> ne är mer när ja ska tryka på saker med musen
<ches_> som massa saker totalt låst sig
<ches_> men ändå ser man att systemet inte har hängt sig
<riorio> inte vanligt att linux hänger sig emm
<cahoot> i rätt händer händer det
<riorio> ches_: har du testa att trycka alt+tab?
<riorio> cahoot: jag är "rätt händer", jag lyckas sä
<riorio> llan
<cHarNe2> cahoot: klar :) för den som vill kolla ->  http://pastie.org/1337899
<ches_> ingen funka
<ches_> tagent bordet svarar inte häller
<ches_> men man ser att systemet inte ha hängt sig
<ches_> för man ser att andra saker rör på sig
<ches_> de bara slog till pang bom när ja satt läste nyheterna
<riorio> ches_: fungerar musen som den ska? är det bara tagentbordet som låst sig?
<ches_> musne funka att röra
<ches_> och de funkar trycka på nån sak
<ches_> men sen låser de sig i gen
<ches_> men musen funka att röra
<riorio> men du kan inte klicka på vissa saker med musen?
<riorio> ches_: har du kollat att tangentbordet är inkopplat?
<ches_> ja
<ches_> jo de funkar klicka i bland
<ches_> sen låser de sig
<cahoot> trådlös mus med trött batteri?
<ches_> trådlös mus med dock station
<cahoot> vad säger dmesg?
<riorio> ches_: är det i webläsaren du har problem? har du testat att bara starta om programmet och/eller systemet?
<ches_> tsta starta om
<ches_> funkar de ganska ok tills an startar angingen chrome eller pidgin
<riorio> ches_: förstår fortfarande inte vad som är fel. (1) Svarar inte tangentbordet över huvudtaget? (2) Låser sig musen? (3) Finns det program som låser sig?
<cHarNe2> <3 textbaserad felsökning
<riorio> (4) Kan du klicka på vissa saker i viss fönster men inte i andra?
<riorio> :)
<ches_> funkar trycka i ett visst fönser allt annat är låst
<ches_> tagent bordet svarar inte alls
<cHarNe2> riorio(2);
<riorio> ches_: stäng det låsta fönstren
<marlun> Hej! Jag behövde logga in på en sftp server genom ett script med användarnamn/lösenord och fann att man kunde använda ett annat script som heter "expect" för att logga in. När jag är inloggad vill jag hämta några filer och sedan ta bort dem. Tänkte att jg kunde använda "mget .download/*" för att hämta alla filer men sen för att ta bort dem om jag hör "rm ./download/*" så kanske jag ta bort filer som tillkommit efter att jag gjort mge
<ches_> ok
<riorio> ches_: om du öppnar ett av fönstren igen, fungerar det då?
<riorio> eller låser sig Chrome varje gång du öppnar det?
<cHarNe2> marlun: yes?
<riorio> ches_: musen och tangentbordet är "ihopkopplade", har man problem med det ena har man ofta problem med båda.  Har du ett gammalt tangentbord att testa med?
<riorio> nu hängde sig mitt system.  förmodligen ett par "keybindings" som krockar
<riorio> jag använder Super+E för Compiz, är bara då allt utom musen slutar svara på tilltal
<spixx> Tjo
<spixx> någon som vet en bra Windows kanal?
<cHarNe2> spixx: gott om windows var det ont om..
<spixx> :P
<cHarNe2> ;)
<spixx> börjar ge upp får BSOD med referenser efter att BCM installationen torskade
<spixx> VDns dator dessutom...
<dagon_> spixx: #windows
<spixx> :S
<spixx> den slänger över till ## men jag ska testa tack!
<dagon_> :P
<HakanS> Installera Ubuntu på VDns dator istället.
<cHarNe2> HakanS: det kommer inte att uppskattas
<spixx> Haha :P det skulle jag vilja se
<spixx> Han är vad ska vi säga? en smula konservativ :p
<HakanS> Visa vad Ubuntu kan.
<cHarNe2> HakanS: hur gör man det?
<HakanS> cHarNe2: Man kan t.ex starta datorn med en LiveCD.
<cHarNe2> HakanS: menade mer vad som man skulle visa
<kodein> spixx: den redirectar dig till ##windows eftersom microsoft inte har en officiell windowskanal på freenode.
<HakanS> cHarNe2: Det bästa är att fråga vad personen vill använda datorn till. Sedan visar man hur man använder Ubuntu för dessa saker.
<HakanS> cHarNe2: Sedan passar man förstås på att tala om att man slipper virus, att alla program uppdateras automatiskt m.m
<spixx> ah
<kodein> ja, ubuntu, min uppdateringsinfo är äldre än en vecka. detta beror på att jag ställt in det på att uppdateras varannan vecka. sluta tjata!
<kodein> man skulle kunna önska att när man ställer det på "uppdatera varannan vecka" så ställs även "kontrollera att uppdateringsinfon inte är för gammal"-tiden upp också...
<amelia> *gäsp*
<larsemil> antii: haha jag såg den
 * Barre har lunchkoma
 * HakanS bjuder Amelia på en kopp starkt kaffe
<larsemil> andol: jag såg den
<larsemil> Barre: ojojoj nu har jag fått en skylt levererad vettu!
<amelia> ojoj
<larsemil> amelia: deru!
<antii> larsemil: vad? :p
<larsemil> antii: feltabbat
<antii> =SD:
<amelia> larsemil: va?
<larsemil> amelia: ojojoj!
<amelia> larsemil: det går inte så bra för dig idag?
<larsemil> amelia: jo jag trollar bara!
<amelia> larsemil: ah, som vanligt då. :)
<larsemil> amelia: tsss. det är väl sällan
<amelia> http://liggerloopianere.eu/ <- hahaha
<Barre> larsemil: bild kanske?
<larsemil> Barre: hmm. ska se vad jag kan göra
<Barre> amelia: hahahahahahahah... humor!
<larsemil> amelia: 22:30 < andol> larsemil: http://liggerloopianere.eu/ :)
<nucc33> Tjenare, någon som kan och har lust att hjälpa mig och se varför min eth0 inte fungerar?
<nucc33> Det trådlösa fungerar utmärkt
<nucc33> Porten och allt blinkar
<cahoot> nucc33: vad säger ifconfig -a
<larsemil> Barre: http://larsemil.dalnix.se/skylt.png och det är inte damm på golvet, det är faktiskt bara dålig mobilkamera i min android. :)
<larsemil> fick den gratis. skylten
<Barre> gratis är gött :)
<Barre> larsemil: vad är det för typsnitt?
<nucc33> http://paste.ubuntu.com/538633/
<nucc33> så står det cahoot
<nucc33> (tog bara med eth0)
<cahoot> så du har en ipv6 ip men ingen ipv4
<larsemil> Barre: museo.
<nucc33> jag får aldrig ipv4
<nucc33> oavsett vilket nät jag kopplar mot
<nucc33> testat flera olika
<Barre> larsemil: kewl
<cahoot> du vill ha ipv4?
<cahoot> då kan du säkert avaktivera ipv6
<amelia> larsemil: :(
<nucc33> ah du kopplade den upp sig
<cahoot> add the kernel command line option ipv6.disable=1 to your bootloader - om du vill
<nucc33> nu*
<nucc33> bara ignorerade ipv6
<nucc33> så fick den ip av dhcp
<nucc33> Någon som har lyckats forcera gnome(xwindows) till att använda 3 skärmar?
<nucc33> jag kan detecta alla, enabla dom som aktiva
<nucc33> men när jag loggar ut och in så står det att xwindows doenst support
<ches_> back
<Barre> vill ha ett nytt jobb, osäker på vad jag vill göra.... sugen på att anställa mig larsemil ? ;P
<Barre> wb Coffe
<cHarNe2> Barre: gör du idag?
<amelia> Barre: hehe
<amelia> jo, det kanske skulle vara kul att göra något annat, men jag vet inte heller vad det skulle vara..
<amelia> Barre: du får börja hos bamsefar
<cHarNe2> jag vill utveckla, drift/underhåll är tråkigt
<amelia> drift är ju kul... utveckling är tråkigt... programmera på beställning och med tidspress är ju inte så kul lixom..
<Barre> cHarNe2: jobbar som jaaa.. vad skall man kalla det... seniorkonsult/systemarkitekt inom datalagring...
<Barre> amelia: får jag... va kul :)
<cHarNe2> amelia: sms vid 20.40 när ett NIC har pajjat är inte kul heller..
<chosig> Nu har jag tappat bort mig lite, vill ha alla menyer och sådant på engelska men svensk locale på datum, installerade svenskt språkstöd och nu är allt på svenska.
<amelia> cHarNe2: SMS? vad jobbar du på för snålbolag?
<amelia> cHarNe2: lite beredskap får man väl leva med, men inte alltid och definitivt inte obetald.
<cHarNe2> amelia: vaför skulle sms vara snålt?
<amelia> cHarNe2: man ska ju ha en riktig NOC som tar det värsta och sedan ringer en.
<Coffe> Barre,  tack.. tokfrysning
<amelia> men SMS får man ju allsköns skit som inte ens är relevant ibland.
<amelia> men ja, smådrift = jobbigt och påfrestande; stordrift = kul. :)
<cHarNe2> amelia: jag får snmp till mobilen via sms, tycker att är super nice
<amelia> cHarNe2: så hade jag det gör, jag är så glad att jag slipper det nu.. speciellt eftersom att man fick dem alltid, året runt inkl semester. då är det inte roligt.
<amelia> är det typ var sjätte till åttonde vecka och bara då kanske man kan leva med SMS.
<chosig> min kära broder är "it samordnare", sist vi var på semester i USA så brann det i ett elrum... vart intressant för han :P
<Barre> Coffe: ja, inte är det varmt.. men det är myggfritt... man får glädja sig åt det lilla
<amelia> men ja, hellre SMS om trasigt NIC kl 20:40 även om det är en lördagkväll än ett samtal från en arg systemadministratör om att ens applikation läcker minne  kl 15 en söndag när man har skittråkigt
<PontusOhman^> Smart man är som startar upp en ny screen på servern så det blir skit av allt :(
<chosig> amelia: tråkigt = bakis? :P
<amelia> chosig: njä, tråkigt... jag blir inte bakis.
<Barre> Coffe: eller var det datorn som frös och låste sig?
<chosig> hehe
<PontusOhman^> Hur dödar jag mina screens på servern?
<amelia> PontusOhman^: kill -9, stäng programmet som kör i screen eller Ctrl + a k
<chosig> killall -9 screen
<chosig> så slipper man leta pid
<amelia> killall är jättedåligt att vänja sig vid..
<amelia> precis som route.
<amelia> killall <valfri process> gör att man dödar processen i linux, i vissa unix dödar det hela burken.
<chosig> jo, men funkar bra när man är lat och det inte är något systemkritiskt man vill bli av med
<amelia> route -f ger full routingtabell i linux, i vissa unix tar det bort ens routingtabell.
<PontusOhman> Sådär :)
<PontusOhman> Enklare med sceen -wipe :D
<Coffe> Barre,  dator .  , kanske får köpa mer kläder till den
<vacum> jag brukar köra nestat -r
<vacum> fungerar i många os
<vacum> även windows
<vacum> PontusOhman: ass -wipe
<vacum> sl är annars fina grejer
<vacum> trevligt att ha det installerat när folk skriver ls fel :-)
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Har du fixat en bot till nästa veckas möte?
<chosig> (offtopic: se till att lägga undan alla viktiga papper om svärmor ska komma och städa - tanten slängde alla räkningar)
<cahoot> med i dokusåpa?
<PontusOhman> HakanS: Håller på med sista finliret :)
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Gott.
 * HakanS letar efter en Nokia n900 på Blocket och Tradera.
<amelia> HakanS: du kan få köpa min för 5000
<HakanS> amelia: För dyrt.
<amelia> hehe, jag vet.
<amelia> men hade jag fått 5000 för den hade jag kunnat köpa en ny. :P
<PontusOhman> HakanS: > Har 2 st Nokia N900 :D
<HakanS> amelia: Varför ska du ha en ny? Är den inte bra, den du har?
<amelia> HakanS: jo, men den är lite repig..
<amelia> inte precis som att jag behöver en ny direkt... men varför inte lixom. :P
<PontusOhman> Får tillbaka ena nu till veckan som varit borta 5 veckor på reklamation hos Nokia :S
<HakanS> amelia: Jag bjuder 1500:- för din repiga mobil :P
<PontusOhman> Någon som vet om man kan använda PS3 eller Wii som mediacenter?!
<HakanS> Kan man installer vilka linux-program man vill på n900:an?
<amelia> HakanS: haha, knappast va.
<chosig> PontusOhman: har för mig att ps3 går
<PontusOhman> HakanS: http://maemo.org/downloads/Maemo5/ samt http://www.meegosweden.com/forum/6-Program--spel/5525-En-hel-j%C3%A4kla-massa-program!
<HakanS> amelia: Måste man gå via OVI?
<PontusOhman> "Han har tagit hela debian-trädet med program och packat om dem för att passa till Maemo." :D
<chosig> PontusOhman: http://ps3mediaserver.blogspot.com/
<PontusOhman> chosig: Streaming eller direkt från disk?
<amelia> HakanS: nej, finns apt-get
<amelia> PontusOhman: har du uppgraderat din än?
<chosig> PontusOhman:  ska kunna streama
<PontusOhman> amelia: Till senaste PR1.3?
<chosig> fast den är beta
<amelia> PontusOhman: jag vet inte vilken senaste äär. :P
<PontusOhman> Gjorde jag samma dag som det kom ut :D
<amelia> PontusOhman: den som de pushat ut..
<amelia> PontusOhman: min uppgraderingsikon har blinkat i flera veckor.
<PontusOhman> amelia: Ahaa, mjoo... Men jag flashade om min ^^
<amelia> aha
<PontusOhman> Funderar på om jag ska kränga iväg min Xbox360 till morsan och gå över till någon annan konsol :D
<amelia> PontusOhman: du kan titta på headweb-film i din ps3
<PontusOhman> amelia: Gillar inte OTA tjaffs =/ Risk för att det blir strul
<PontusOhman> Eh va?
<amelia> PontusOhman: ja, om du skaffar en sån vill säga.
<amelia> ps3 > wii
<spixx> Gah jag hatar windows
<HakanS> PontusOhman:Hur har du tänkt med Ubuntu Sweden Testing Team?
<PontusOhman> Och vad fasen är headweb-film?
<amelia> PontusOhman: www.headweb.com
<PontusOhman> HakanS: Ett projekt som Ubuntu-IT har kört igång :) Kommer gå ut med info nu i veckan om det!
<PontusOhman> Men du kan läsa vidare här;https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/LoCoTeam
<PontusOhman> amelia: Ahaaa :)
<PontusOhman> Är man uppväxt med XBMC som mediacenter så blir det svårt att gå vidare då man är van med att kunna spela upp precis vad fasen som helst från en Xbox :)
<amelia> PontusOhman: bra grejj det där, du borde prova.
<PontusOhman> Hehe :)
<amelia> PontusOhman: Barre approves också. :)
<spixx> Fel på en tjänst -> kollar om porten lyssnar (Ja) -> testar från datorn -> drop... -> kollar igenom alla inställningar -> funkar inte -> installerar om tjänsten -> funkar inte
<spixx> går in och aktiverar fil/skrivar delnings protokollet i nätverksinställningar -> worky...
<spixx> damn you bill gates
<PontusOhman> spixx: Förstår vad du menar :D
<PontusOhman> amelia: LÃ¥ter bra det :)
<PontusOhman> Ska försöka övertala morsan att köpa min Xbox360 :) Hon har ju gått och blivit fosterhem nu så ungen behöver sysselsättning :p
<Barre> amelia: att jag hade en bra upplevelse är knappast en måttstock... :)
<spixx> :P
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Du har lagt denna grupp som överordnad till LoCo-teamet. Det kan väl inte vara meningen?
<PontusOhman> Hmmm... Det ska verkligen inte stämma det :S
<PontusOhman> Frågan är bara vart fasen man ändrar tillbaka det då :O
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Det är väl bara att gå in på https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-se-testing/+members och ta bort Ubuntu Sweden LoCo Team
<amelia> Barre: hehe, är det fri tolkning på den kommentaren? :P
<PontusOhman> HakanS: Sådär :)
<amelia> bla vad trött jag är. :(
<meraqlix> Går det att köra Word i Ubuntu?
<HakanS> PontusOhman: Nu ser det bättre ut ;)
<PontusOhman> Hehe :)
<HakanS> meraqlix: Varför ska man göra det?
<meraqlix> om det failare med OpenOffice så hade de vart gött att kunna göra det utan att behöva installera Windows
<Barre> amelia: haha... jo det är det väl... :P
<PontusOhman> meraqlix: Ja du kan installera Word (Office 2003 samt 2007) under Ubuntu!
<PontusOhman> Via Play on linux som är en frontend för Wine så går det smidigt... Dock är det buggigt då det är Microsoftprogramvara som ska in så ;)
<Barre> fågan är dock varför.... om jag hade behovet av Office 2003/2007 skulle jag personligen välja windows
<HakanS> meraqlix: failare?
<spixx> Argh jag behöver lite opensource! :) någon säg något som får linuxskägget att växa!
<amelia> spixx: kernelhacking
<chosig> spixx: forkbomb
<spixx> ahhh
<spixx> :P
<spixx> tack, har tröttnat helt på windows 2008 Printing server :P
<amelia> kernelutvecklare har dödsskägg
<meraqlix> Så tänker jag också Barre men saken är den att när jag drar in ett word dokument i OpenOffice blir radbrytningarna helt fel och en massa annat. Den väljer inte samma inställning som i Word. Eftersom det mesta är i Word och de flesat företagn använder just Office så har jag inte så mycket mera valmöjligheter om jag nu vill köra enbart ubuntu, eller?
<spixx> meraqlix: det går väll att köra till och med office 2010 under wine?
<chosig> Stallman har fett skägg :)
<meraqlix> Kanske finns ngn inställning i OpenOffice som jag har missat?
<Barre> PDP-11 admins har grått hår, vit rock, krokig rygg samt hår i öronen
<amelia> stallman är läskigt. cox har grymt skägg.
<amelia> Barre: hihi
<spixx> Stallman har storhetsvansinne :P
<amelia> Barre: jag har nästan en virtuell pdp-11 med unix 7.
<chosig> Darwin har ett skägg jag hade velat ha (om jag hade begåvats med ansiktsbehåring :P)
<Barre> meraqlix: personligen hade jag valt windows ialla fall.. alternativt fått alla andra att köra OpenOffice :)
<Barre> amelia: nära skjuter ingen hare :P
<meraqlix> Barre: Jag skall ta upp det med företagsledningen på Volvo :)
<amelia> Barre: nej, får jobba på det..
<chosig> Barre, så gjorde jag... kör OOo, var bara för de andra att anpassa sig... funkade finfint :)
<amelia> meraqlix: doit!
<Barre> meraqlix: kalas... hälsa från mig bara ;)
<Kim^J> meraqlix: Varför inte köra Windows? Vilket är det absolut smidigaste i ditt fall.
 * Barre håller för en gångskull med Kim^J :P
<amelia> meraqlix: volvo it? eller volvo bygga lastbilar eller vad de gör nuförtiden?
<Kim^J> chosig: Du är tjej eller har du väldigt dålig skäggväxt?
<Kim^J> meraqlix: Ja, vilket Volvo? :P
<meraqlix> Vill vi verkligen köra Windows :P
<Kim^J> meraqlix: Sköter det uppgiften bäst, så ja.
<Barre> personligen vill ha en så problemfri datormiljö som möjligt... och kör man MS Office så är det windows som gäller (enligt mig), i ALLA andra fall så är det andra alternativ som gälle :P
<HakanS> meraqlix: Kör du ubuntu på jobbet?
<amelia> jag röstar på mac, bästa av två världar. (förutom att jag inte förstår mig på dem..)
<Kim^J> amelia: Heh
<Kim^J> Fast Office för Mac laggar efter en del.
<chosig> Kim^J: I wish... då hade jag haft ett par bröst också :P
<bamsefar> amelia: :O
<Barre> meraqlix: du kan ju i.o.f.s. kör en windows instans virtuellt och en sömlöst fönster för Office till den linux-desktop.. bara ett förslag...
<Calyp> http://www.aftonbladet.se/nyheter/article8206411.ab
<amelia> eller bara köra office i wine och se glad ut.
<amelia> det går ju också
<chosig> Eller skita i allt och använda nano :P
<Barre> amelia: jag har haft SÅ mycket problem med det....... men det är i.o.f.s. jag, och det säger ju inte mycket..
<Kim^J> Calyp: Undra varför hon har stridsväst på sig.. :S
<Calyp> sinnes...
<PontusOhman> Vilken konsol är att föredra?! Xbox360, Wii eller PS3?!
<Kim^J> Ett splitterskydd hade varit förståligt, men en vanlig stridsväst? :S
<amelia> PontusOhman: ps3 har jag ju sagt.
<Kim^J> PontusOhman: BÃ¥de PS3 och Xbox360.
<PontusOhman> amelia: Haha :D
<PontusOhman> Vilken version av PS3 då?
<amelia> PontusOhman: vilken som helst.
<Kim^J> Den bästa
<amelia> Kim^J: bra svar!
<Kim^J> amelia: Javisst =)
<chosig> Har man en 5-Ã¥ring i huset... wii ftw :)
<PontusOhman> 320 Gb eller 160 Gb?
<Kim^J> "Vilken bil ska man köpa?", "Den bästa!"
<Kim^J> xD
<Kim^J> PontusOhman: Har du en nätverksdisk eller dator med sådant stöd?
<Kim^J> (IIRC typ Samba-shares=
<Kim^J> r)
<chosig> xbox om du vill göra annat än att spela eller slippa fula hack
<dagon_> ps3 är bäst
<PontusOhman> Kim^J: Har ju en burk som får agerar filmserver senare :)
<Kim^J> PontusOhman: 160GB :)
<PontusOhman> Hehe okej :) Varför inte 320 Gb?
<Kim^J> Vad ska du fylla det med? :P
<dagon_> pr0n
<chosig> 40 spel?
<HakanS> dagon_: Tar det så mycket plats? ;)
<dagon_> 1080p ffs
<dagon_> :D
<dagon_> 12GB/film
<Kim^J> HakanS: 12 timmar i 1080p ligger på ca 122GB... ;)
<Kim^J> (Räknat på 10 avsnitt Band Of Brothers i 1080p)
<PontusOhman> Haha :D
<dagon_> 320GB HDD = ~26st 1080p pr0nfilmer
<PontusOhman> Du verkar veta det dagon_ ;)
<Kim^J> dagon_: Beror ju på längden. :P
<dagon_> Kim^J: nu räknar vi fullängdare
<dagon_> PontusOhman: man måste ha koll
<PontusOhman> true true :D
<HakanS> det räcker väl med 4 sekunder?
<Kim^J> dagon_: Ja, men det finns ju allt från 1 minut till 8 timmar...
<dagon_> fullängdare = 1-2h
<dagon_> allt över det är compilations
<dagon_> varför pratar vi pr0n btw? :P
<HakanS> Kim^J: Jasså, det vet du :P
<HakanS> dagon_: Det var ju det du menade att man skulle fylla disken med.
<dagon_> förvisso men det betyder inte att vi diskuterar allt kring det :P
<dagon_> någon mer än jag som har problem ett köra snes9x i fullskärm?
<amelia> oh på tal om spel, hoppas jag får mitt nya spel på posten idag. :D
<Kim^J> Vilket spel?
<kodein> mulle meck bygger GCC
<amelia> haha, nej. bättre än så.
<amelia> Super Mario All-Stars 25th Anniversary Edition
<dagon_> till Nintendo Fail?
<larsemil> nintendo wii äger ju sen de kom på att göra typ new super mario och så kommer ju donkey kong också snart
<dagon_> fast det är lite b att wii endast är bra till 2 spel
<Coffe> någon som har bra känning på bahnhof ?
<amelia> Coffe: kanske, beror väl på vad det gäller..
<Coffe> vi har ingen kontakt till våran server hall :)
<amelia> STE?
<Coffe> tror de
<amelia> inte pionen.
<Coffe> inte pijonen utan den andra
<amelia> STE då
<amelia> de verkar ha gått sönder där.
<Coffe> jo tack
<Coffe> :)
<amelia> spelar ju inte så stor roll vilka jag känner där isåfall, är ju inte precis som att jag skulle ringa och störa dem nu med det. de har nog annat för sig om vi säger så. :)
<larsemil> därför man ska köra dalnix istället. :D
<amelia> Coffe: jag säger till om jag hör något.
<bamsefar> larsemil: Dalnix? Hur kom du på det namnet?
<Barre> dalarna+unix/linux gissar jag.....
<Coffe> amelia,
<Coffe> amelia, tack
<dagon_> dalnix var ju dyrt
<dagon_> larsemil: lust att prata lite om co-location med mig? :)
<Barre> dagon_: dalnix är inte dyrt, kostar ungefär hälfen av vad det är värt....
<Barre> ;P
<bamsefar> larsemil: Har du bättre upptid än bahnhof?
<larsemil> bamsefar: hittills. :D
<bamsefar> larsemil: Vågar du skriva avtal på det?
<larsemil> nej
<bamsefar> Dåså
<amelia> hehe
<larsemil> bamsefar: men så har jag väl heller aldrig påstått det?
<amelia> gör som ett onämnt företag och garantera 99.999999% uptime
<bamsefar> Minst 100% uptid...
<kodein> 102%
<dagon_> http://www.site5.com/hosting/web/
<dagon_> 99.9% uptime :P
<dagon_> garanterat och allt
<bamsefar> Ojdå
<kodein> jag tror vi har SLA på typ 96% upptid eller så på det mesta
<kodein> *på kontorstid*
<bamsefar> Min colo-leverantör garanterar five nines.
<bamsefar> Inte nine fives.
<bamsefar> ;)
<amelia> bamsefar: hehe
<amelia> bamsefar: men konstigt, de provide:ar inte internet.
<bamsefar> Jag försökte få igenom nine fives på jobbet.
<Barre> bamsefar: det är 5min per år... 0.4min /månad... hoppsan
<amelia> internet är ju den trasiga biten..
<bamsefar> Barre: Jo, de är ganska bra på det där.
<amelia> undrar vad vårt stadsnät har... förmodligen nine fives..
<bamsefar> Mmm
<Barre> bamsefar: eller är det 0,99999% garanterad upptid ;P
<Barre> det är också fem niior
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Barre: De har en del rätt stora kunder, de är ganska bra på det där med colo.
<amelia> bamsefar: vad menar du? :P
<bamsefar> amelia: Headweb ju!
<bamsefar> Och SLIC.
<amelia> bamsefar: har du kollat om vi får låna den ena datahallen än då?
<bamsefar> Nää
<bamsefar> Skulle gjort det när jag var där.
<amelia> men gör det då..
<Barre> bamsefar: jag har ett lagringssystem hos en kund som vi garanterar 100% upptid på (förutsatt att Datahallen är tillgänlig med infrastruktur)... det du...
<amelia> bamsefar: säg att vi vill ha 101% garanterad upptid också
<Barre> men det är ju i.o.f.s. enbart ett avtal med vite vid bortfall.... men peppar peppar, hitintills har det inte "hickat"...
<larsemil> men jag har ju inte ännu dubbel fiber in, något jag jobbar på. men det kostar skjortan. men som man säger på arabiska shweia schweia, step by step
<amelia> bamsefar: och ventilation avstängd. :P
<bamsefar> De har kunder i en bur där. :P
<amelia> bamsefar: men..
<bamsefar> Märkte jag.
<Barre> nä.. nu åker jag hem istället.... cyal8r
<amelia> ajja, då får vi leva med att det blåser lite..
<bamsefar> Barre: Herrå
<bamsefar> amelia: LITE? :D
<amelia> :P
<bamsefar> Vi kan flyga helikopter i deras blad-hall annars. :P
<amelia> naj! där lär ju blåsa som fan.
<amelia> bamsefar: men är burarna takhöga är det ju lugnt. bara inte helikoptern ramlar in lixom.
<bamsefar> :)
<amelia> nu ska jag nog packa ihop och dra. hejdå!
<bamsefar> Jag också tror jag.
<larsemil> jag ska ställa ut på mässa imorgon jag
<PontusOhman> Vad fan är det med prisjakt egentligen?!
<PontusOhman> Går ju inte att nå sidan alls
<chosig> funkar finfint för mig
<qetuR> Hej!
<qetuR> Jag installerade i dagarna ny kernel;  2.6.35-23-generic, ljudet började krångla och jag tänkte att jag skulle dra in alsa update, den där sh filen. Upptäckte halvvägs in i uppdateringen att kerneln inte stöddes av det update scriptet. Ljudet är nu helt borta och ingen maskinvara syns som har med ljudet att göra
<qetuR> vad gör jag?
<Philip5> installera om kärnan
<Philip5> starta om med en äldre kärna och sedan ta bort den nya och rensa ur den även det som du körde in med skriptet och sedan installera tillbaka den igen
<Philip5> boota om med nya igen
<qetuR> funkar: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-23-generic"
<pucko-> :-)
<Philip5> om du gör så kommer nog inte de grejerna som du körde in med skriptet helt försvinna med all säkerhet
<dagon_> någon av er som vet en bra metod för att konvertera avi till mp4?
<Philip5> dagon_: handbrake eller avidemux
<bamsefar> ffmpeg
<bamsefar> Alla dagar i veckan.
<dagon_> handbrake finns ju inte i nåt förråd
<dagon_> ffmpeg verkar inte funka
<dagon_> inte med winff iaf
<bamsefar> winff?
<dagon_> nåt frontend
<bamsefar> Okej
<Philip5> handbreak har en ppa
<Philip5> handbrake
<bamsefar> dagon_: Varför inte köra cli då?
<dagon_> är inte helt hemma i det
<dagon_> iofs borde jag lära mig
<dagon_> men ville mest konvertera lite snabbt
<Philip5> då är väl handbrake smidigast
<Philip5> https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<bamsefar> ffmpeg -i foo.avi -vcodec h264 -acodec faac -o foo.mp4
<bamsefar> Typ
<dagon_> handbrake funkar fint
<Yaroze> den där mailikonen som evolution lägger till i notifieringsytan.. vad heter den? Har ett tillägg till Thunderbird som använder det. men den försvinner ju om evolution inte är igång.
<PontusOhman> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.356772/bahnhofs-serverhall-utslagen Då förstår vi varför Bahnhof har problem ^^
<Cel|AFK> tror ni man kan köra kommandot "service nmbd start" som en "startup-application"?
<Cel|AFK> för dem körs väl som root antar jag?
<Cel|AFK> måste ju nämligen köra kommandot med sudo innan om ja gört manuellt
<barzam> lägg det i rc.local
<dagon_> larsemil: kan vi prata lite om dalnix?
<dagon_> eller måste jag ringa dig? :P
<mansson> Har någon haft problem med delade mappar i Virtualbox efter senaste uppgraderingen?
<Barre> varför får jag inte "cover art" att fungera i Rythmbox? (eller har jag missuppfattat det hela, och skiten skall inte ladda ner albumbilden med automatik?)
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man ställer in en extern skärm
<PontusOhman> peppis: Hur menar du?
<loco> någon annan som har mailen hos okit?
<peppis> PontusOhman: startade en extern skärm, men såg inget på den
<PontusOhman> Ahaa, du får gå in under system -> monitors!
<PontusOhman> Och du får detektera skärmarna :)
<johanbr> Barre, har nåt vagt minne av att rhythmbox hämtade sånt från amazon, och de började klaga
<johanbr> så nu funkar det inte utan en amazon api-nyckel
<johanbr> tydligen var det så: http://www.mail-archive.com/rhythmbox-devel@gnome.org/msg06130.html
<Barre> johanbr: ahh... tackar
<Barre> johanbr: du har möjligtvis inte ett bra tips att lösa detta för mig (utan amazon api)? :) alternativ sajt i någon konfig fil....
<johanbr> tror inte det funkar utan att skriva lite kod
<johanbr> möjligen om du hittar nåt färdigt plugin som tar det från nåt annat ställe
<Barre> alternativt program, kanke? jag googlar....
<EAG> nån som kan tipsa om nått vettigt/simpelt/bra php-script för csv->mysql
<EAG> gärna med nån färdig upload-funktion av csv-filer
<Noriega> Längst upp i Ubuntu (inget specialtema) ser jag inte längre status för internetuppkoppling, tangentbordslayout o.s.v. Hur får jag tillbaka det?
<peppis> PontusOhman: va??
<cahoot> peppis: inget napp under Ssystem->prefs->monitors?
<Barre> johanbr: tack för hjälpen, hittat det jag behövde...
<peppis> cahoot: har inte testat
<peppis> cahoot: hur kommer jag dit?
<cahoot> jaså
<cahoot> menyraden högst upp?
<johanbr> Barre, så du hittade nåt plugin? skulle uppskatta en länk i så fall
<Haffe> Vem ringer man och klagar hos?
<Haffe> 15 grader inomhus.
<dagon_> hyresvärden antar jag
<EAG> aftonbladet!
<Haffe> Aftonbladet avslöjar.
<Haffe> 'Dödskylan'.
<EAG> "köld-sex-chocken hos haffe"
<EAG> fel av mig...
<EAG> "köld-dödssex-chock"
<EAG> med bonde-magnus och ensamma mamman med på ett hörn
<Haffe> 'dödsköld-chockknarks-chockchoken'.
<dagon_> haha, kollade lite på bonde söker fru
<dagon_> ann catrin är ju en pärla
<dagon_> absolut inga mänskliga känslor
<dagon_> åtminstone inga uttryck
<cahoot> hon är kall?
<dagon_> minst sagt
<cahoot> kansk ngt för haffe
<johanbr> domedagen är nära: "The IANA free pool contains 7 unallocated unicast IPv4 /8s."
<EAG> hmm varför hoppar inte htaccess igång för? ska det inte räcka att ha filen i den katalogen man vill skydda?
<EAG> givetvis med basic-grejer inmatade
<EAG> allowoveride authconfig förstås :)
<jesper_> någon där?
<Cel|AFK> jag var
<jesper_> join/ #gamereactor.se
<jesper_> oj sorry, skrev fel, nybörjare på det här
<Philip5> jesper_: alla har vi alla varit nybörjare någon gång :)
<peppis> Någon som vet hur man visar sin visnings bild på pidgin?
<Philip5> peppis: vad visar den nu då?
<peppis>  Philip5 bara vännens bild
<peppis> Vet att de ska gå att se sin egen också, men har råkat trycka bort något
<Philip5> själv kör jag normalt med kopete men använder pidgin någon gång ibland
<x_link> Kopete <3
<barzam> bitlbee <3
<x_link> Enda som jag inte gillar med Kopete är just filöverföringar, det funkar jättedåligt.
<x_link> När jag använder MSN (Windows) på jobbet så funkar det jättebra, är nog det enda annars som jag inte gillar med Kopete.
<Philip5> är inte ett helt ovanligt problem med klienter
<peppis> x_link: kanske kolla vad de är för klient
<barzam> har nog mer med MS att göra än med klienterna
<barzam> och MSN-protokollet
<Newbie_> 0o
<peppis> x_link: men på Kopete, ser man ju ingen bild på folk eller sin egen :(
<Philip5> klart man gör
<Philip5> om man vill
<Philip5> i valfristorlek
<peppis> Philip5: de har jag inte lyckas ställa in
<Philip5> det är ju standard så hur lyckas man inte?
<Philip5> man ser andras och en standardbild på sig själv tills man väljer en egen
<dagon_> Philip5: är du bra på freebsd?
<peppis> Philip5: ok, men hur ändrar man sin?
<Philip5> dagon_: beror väl på
<dagon_> efter installationen när man konfigurerar dhcp
<dagon_> måste man fylla i host?
<dagon_> jag fattar inte riktigt om det är datorn eller routern
<Philip5> peppis: i inställningarna så har man identitet och där kan man välja bild
<Philip5> dagon_: det ska man väl inte behöva men det kanske är om man vill att dhcp ska tilldela en hostnamn eller om man vill sätta eget
<x_link> peppis: Jo, du kan välja att ha bild på chatten.
<peppis> Philip5: gäller att man hittar de
<dagon_> nu ska vi se om freebsd ens bootar upp
<peppis> x_link: ok, går den away själv om man inte använder den på ett tag?
<dagon_> synd att freebsd inte har autocompletion
<peppis> Pidgin var bättre, bara synd att jag inte kan se min egna
<x_link> peppis: Tror jag inte nä.
<x_link> peppis: Tycker Pidgin är otroligt fult =)
<peppis> x_link: ok, får snacka med någon trevligare
<x_link> Trevligare?
<x_link> Vem har varit otrevlig?
<Philip5> dagon_: annars får du väl testa pc-bsd :)
<dagon_> jag är på väg
<dagon_> :P
<Philip5> dagon_: trevligt
<x_link> peppis: Prova Kopete 1-2 dagar, kanske vänjer dig.
<x_link> Nu ska jag sova, god natt!
<Philip5> x_link: chicken
<peppis> x_link: blä, får jag bilden tillbaka blir de pidgin igen
<Philip5> det funkar väl typ likandant i pidgin
<dagon_> Philip5: nu blir det freebsd med kde ;)
<movinthex> Häjj.
<movinthex> Finns det typ någon lista på medelstora företag i Sverige och deras webbplatser?
<Philip5> inte som är gratis vad jag vet
<movinthex> :(
<movinthex> Aldrig är bra info graits.
<movinthex> gratis
<ub20> scb kanske har om man vet vad man ska leta efter ?
<movinthex> Någon "inofficiell" metod för att hitta sådana annars?
<movinthex> Ska försöka e-posta en massa företag och se hur många som vore intresserade av mina tjänster.
<ub20> tänkte man kanske kan leta på omsättning eller liknade
<ub20> för att få fram företagem sen får man googla : /
<Philip5> finns företag som säljer tillgång till den typen av databaser
<Philip5> sånt är värt pengar
<dagon_> movinthex: vad erbjuder du för tjänster då? :)
<Philip5> dagon_: kanske är hemligt
<Philip5> dagon_: eller att han hackar deras web med nessus för 10 000 kr och ger dem rapporten ;)
<movinthex> Mja... halvhemligt. Ingen direkt lust att skylta med det hej vilt.
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-02
<dagon_> själv funderar jag på att bygga en webbapplikation man gör backup med
<dagon_> google web toolkit är superfint
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> Hur får man lättast reda på var ett problem ligger utan att behöva mickla?
<movinthex> dagon_: Va?
<movinthex> Umeaboy: Vad är "mickla"?
<dagon_> Umeaboy: man letar där det ligger
<Umeaboy> Ja, ändra på inställningar & så.
<Umeaboy> dagon_: Lättare sagt än gjort.
<Umeaboy> Jag får inte mitt wlan0-if attt fungera........ finns det något allmänt sätt i Linux för att utesluta tills man hittar felet?
<Umeaboy> Jag vet att felet inte ligger i skivan.
<Umeaboy> Inte i kerneln heller.
<Umeaboy> För modulen laddas.
<Umeaboy> ath5k.
<Umeaboy> Ja, problemet ÄR rapporterat.
<Umeaboy> Ingen har dock svarat än.
<Umeaboy> Tänkte om någon kunde hjälpa mig att hitta felet.
<Umeaboy> service network status och ifconfig visar: http://umeaboy.pastebin.com/XVTKTQKe
<Umeaboy> dmesg visar: http://umeaboy.pastebin.com/2suFzxGE
<Umeaboy> What else?
<Umeaboy> Kör en Live-skiva nu så jag kan inte testa allt.
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥?
<Umeaboy> dagon_: ?
<Umeaboy> movinthex: ??
<dagon_> säker på att det är ath5k du vill använda?
<dagon_> helt ärligt
<dagon_> kunde du inte grep'at outputen från dmesg?
<Umeaboy> Ja, jag är säker.
<dagon_> så kunde man läst bara det som är relevant
<Umeaboy> prism54-firmware är det som används.
<Umeaboy> För att få Atheros-kortet att fungera.
<Umeaboy> Jag har inte lärt mig att använda grep på ett bra sätt.
<Umeaboy> Bara hur man hittar vilka processer som körs.
<Umeaboy> Typ edna.py
<Umeaboy> NÃ¥got annat?
<Umeaboy> Här är all info om min laptop: http://umeaboy.pastebin.com/igzrFjM0
<Umeaboy> dagon_: Vad saknas?
<Umeaboy> Vilken info saknas?
<dagon_> jag har inte kollat
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<dagon_> jag förbereder mig för sängen
<Umeaboy> Okej.
<Umeaboy> God natt.
<Umeaboy> Sov gott.
<dagon_> same same
<spacebug-> warum bist sie alle geschlafen? :)
<madbear> det är bra kallt idag!
<spacebug-> -12 här
<madbear> -15 nu men va nere på -16!
<spacebug-> usch
<madbear> får man göra ett testkonto på facebook tro :P
<madbear> om man ska göra ett program som använder fb...
<spacebug-> ja det får man väl
<spacebug-> min katt har ett eget konto =)
<madbear> fyfan va taskigt mot katten
<madbear> kan den bli taggad och kanske inte få jobb/sambo för det
<madbear> :/
<madbear> eller ja en katt vill ju inte ha sambo men... para sig? :D
<spacebug-> han är sambo med mig och kastrerad så jag vet inte hehe
<madbear> kanske blir "faceraped" och säger MJAUUUUUUUUUUU
<spacebug-> haha
<madbear> fast än att det inte är han som gört :(
<spacebug-> hum, ny version av virtualbox och så upptänkte jag att jag hade lite ose-saker installerade fortfarande trots att jag bytt till den stängda versionen. Undra om det kan fixa mitt resize-problem
<madbear> hmm jag måste in med VB oxå
<madbear> kanske man kan köra OSX i VB?
<spacebug-> du kan väl köra vilket os som helst typ
<spacebug-> jag kör dock bara ett ubuntu till och ibland ett win7
<spacebug-> torrents genom VPN i det virtuella ubuntu
<spacebug-> bara det jag har det till
<madbear> jag vill göra app till iphone os och riktiga sättet är väl i OS X vad jag förståttesom
<spacebug-> och jag sparar ner torrenterna till en usb-disk på en annan dator genom NFS hehe
<spacebug-> ah ok
<spacebug-> ja det vore kul att göra egna appar
<spacebug-> var kan man få tag på OSX då? finns det som open source och gratis eller måste man köpa det/fultanka?
<madbear> jadu.. sistnämnda
<spacebug-> hehe
<madbear> så alla som vill göra en app måste oxå köpa en dator egentligen
<spacebug-> jag fick inte ens igång min iphone utan en dator med itunes
<spacebug-> ingen sa nått när jag beställde den men att man måste ha en dator med internet så man kan tanka ner itunes tycker jag det kunde sagt
<madbear> jepp
<spacebug-> ja menar alla kör inte windows, alla har inte ens en dator eller internet
<bamsefar> Morrn!
<Barre> morrn morrn
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kat von D <3
<spacebug-> morrn
<spacebug-> funderar på om jag ska sova eller se en film
<coobra> sova
<bamsefar> spacebug-: Se en film på headweb!
<spacebug-> headweb?
<bamsefar> Ameh
<bamsefar> www.headweb.com
<coobra> haha
<coobra> fuskreklam
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> betala för film
<spacebug-> låter ..vuxet
<spacebug-> bio i så fall
<spacebug-> om jag hade nån att gå med
<spacebug-> sitta där bak i hångelsoffan haha
<spacebug-> nä jag är ju förkyld ja ..får nog bli en hemma
<coobra> hehe
<coobra> spacebug-: hmms bamsefar jobbar med/för headweb :p
<coobra> bamsefar: kan man få HD ?
<spacebug-> det ante mig
<bamsefar> Haha
<spacebug-> jag har dessutom ingen dator till tv:n
<spacebug-> men kan man få det att funka genom streaming till sin popcorn hour så
 * Barre gick tbx till gnome igår kväll... 
<spacebug-> Barre: från?
<Barre> openbox
<coobra> gnome äger
<Barre> gissar på att jag om ett par månader tar bort gnome igen, för att göra en ren openbox... har hållt på så i några år O.o
<bamsefar> Barre: OSX! :)
<Barre> bamsefar: kör jag också... faktiskt... :P
<bamsefar> Barre: Oj, det trodde jag inte.
<spacebug-> ah ni hade gayporr oxå.. jaja
<spacebug-> jag laddar hem osx nu för att testa det i virtualbox..
<bamsefar> spacebug-: Allt för kunden, du verkar ju intresserad. :)
<coobra> ghha
<spacebug-> bamsefar: alltså jag går på bio ibland å då betalar jag ju så klart annars laddar jeg mest hem filmer (tyvärr). Porr kollar jag aldrig på men jag ville ändå kolla om ni hade för alla :)
<coobra> kat von D <3 satans nice brud :D
<spacebug-> hade jag haft en htpc och/eller istället för min popcprnhour så kanske
<bamsefar> spacebug-: Headweb är det nya, fråga Barre. ;)
<spacebug-> hehe
<coobra> så jävla löjligt underbart skratt
<coobra> :D
<spacebug-> alltså det är en bra idé men det krävs ju att kunden har lite hårdvara
<coobra> och smart som få
<spacebug-> coobra: in love? =)
<Barre> bamsefar: haha.... jo, är nöjd.. tyckte dock kvaliten på senaste filmen kunde varit bättre...
<coobra> spacebug-:  nja nice brud :D
<spacebug-> coobra: du vet vad jag sagt om alkohol och kvinnohål :O
<Barre> de är de ända hål du tål=
<Barre> s/ända/enda/
<spacebug-> de jag inte tål hehe
<bamsefar> Barre: Vilken film var det?
<Barre> bamsefar: Book of Eli
<bamsefar> Barre: Okej
<coobra> spacebug-:  hahaha :D
<bamsefar> Barre: Vilken bitrate körde du?
<coobra> http://perfectlittledream.blogg.se/images/2010/kat-von-d_118488851.jpg
<coobra> :D
<Barre> bamsefar: ich habe keine ahnung
<coobra> vill jag ha på mitt gol bord eller liknande :D
<spacebug-> gol bord?
<spixx> muuu!
<spacebug-> dagsa att bli mjölkad?
<spixx> spacebug: ett nytt smått rebelliskt sätt att säga godmorgon, och tjurar råmar osså...
<spacebug-> touché
<amelia> *gäsp*
<spacebug-> morrn amelia
<amelia> hej spacebug-!
<spacebug-> tjena
<amelia> blä, det är sjukt kallt ute. :(
<bamsefar> amelia: Skojja inte.
<spacebug-> då passar det bra att jag är sjuk inne.. eller? =)
<spacebug-> bara -10 här
<amelia> det är jag med nu... men var ute på vägen till jobbet..
<amelia> -14 här
<spacebug-> http://spacebug.mine.nu/temp
<amelia> hehe
<antii> -15 här
<spacebug-> var är ni?
<antii> på jobb
<spacebug-> hehe men jag menar var i sverige
<spacebug-> som det är så kallt
<amelia> spacebug-: sthlm
<spacebug-> aha
<spacebug-> hufudstaden
<Coffe> Frågan om man ska våga sig på att börja anv host via ldap för att styra vart anv får logga in
<Coffe> -14 hemma hos mig
<larsemil> nu ska här mässas!
<cHarNe2> larsemil: vart?
<madbear> dit folk som flyttat stannar länge?
<madbear> där folk som flyttat till dit? :D stannar länge?
<larsemil> cHarNe2: falun
<larsemil> madbear: *rimshot!
<Barre> idag var det tyst i kanalen....
<barzam> vilken fraktfirma är billigast om jag ska skicka ett 10kgs-paket till USA nu innan jul?
<Kim^J> UPS?
<cahoot> http://www.uasc.net/  kanske?
<barzam> ska göra lite prisjämförelser :)
<barzam> tänkte om nån visste på rak arm mest
<barzam> dhl och ups tar ju över 1000 kronor, hoppas staten kan erbjuda lägre priser
<spixx> ingen som råkar ha ett bra ställe för att hitta drivrutiner till skrivare :S?
<IPconfig> behöver samma sak ^^
<Philip5> spixx: för linux kommer det med cups eller gutenprint
<Philip5> spixx: kolla din skrivarmodell här: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Philip5> hepp
<Philip5> amelia!!!
<amelia> Philip5!!!
<IPconfig> försöker köra sysprep men får en error :(
<Philip5> amelia: :)
<spixx> damn the printers!
<Philip5> IPconfig: det är väl något windowsskit?
<IPconfig> kanske men ja då de är de
<IPconfig> är i skolan och admin på sklan försöker med kammandot men får de inre att gå
<IPconfig> <<
<IPconfig> så de va kanske nån som vet vrf
<maxjezy> varför finsn inte aptitude installerat?
<maxjezy> gay enligt mig
<phnom> maxjezy: apt-get install aptitude ?
<maxjezy> jag gjorde det nu
<maxjezy> fick en chock
<madbear> maxjezy: du får göra en dist. maxbuntu "med aptitude förinstallerat"
<maxjezy> madbear, ja, så ska blender och några andra program också vara förinstallerade
<larsemil> madbear: aptitude? finns det någon som använder det fortfarande? ;)
<madbear> larsemil: du menar maxjezy ?
<madbear> maxjezy: ja men man vill ha vettiga saker på skivorna därför är det inte förinstallerat liksom
<dagon_> aptitude är bättre än apt
<dagon_> eller apt-get
<dagon_> det har Hund sagt :>
<maxjezy> aptitude känns mer som ett fullt program än apt-get
<antii> maxjezy: skoj på jobbe?
<maxjezy> antii, japp!
<maxjezy> nej ja måste till banken nu
<maxjezy> bbl!
<maxjezy> låsa upp min bankdosa
<maxjezy> för internet
<antii> glglg
<Philip5> maxjezy: ska du bli så vågat hightech?!?
<chees> nån somhar lust hjälp amig när mitt skrivbort total låser sig?
<cHarNe2> låser sig? kabelbrott?
<Coffe> woohoo --->  load average: 454.76, 280.83, 138.82
<Coffe> load average: 529.31, 327.58, 162.77
<Coffe> lol
<Philip5> jobbit
<Coffe> mmm
<Coffe> lagom
<Philip5> Coffe: det är väl lite som du på jobbet... ligger på sitt på en arbetskapaciet på 300% :P
<Philip5> snitt
<Coffe> mmm
<chees> te bax
<chees> kör jag felsäkert läge grafisk så hänger sig inget
<Philip5> kolla dina loggar för när det hängt sig om de säger något
<chees> kernel: [79133.411712] PM: freeze of drv:scsi dev:target0:0:0 complete after 237.867 msecs
<chees> måste vara den då
<barzam> kan nån förklara vad det senatse ubuntu.se-bråket verkar handla om?
<barzam> eller vi tar det i offtopic
<K350> Har ett nytt modem. Ska koppla in det i nät/media utaget i väggen. Den är skitladdad. Statisk (hopas jag) som f-n. Ska det vara så.
<barzam> menar du vanligt eelemodem eller nåt annat?
<barzam> tele*
<K350> Jag vet inte om det är ett särskillt "el-modem" Det är ett modem jag fick av min isp för bredbandet
<K350> Det är lätt läskigt när man skruvar fast sladden i modemet. Man känner att håret reser sig
<maxjezy> Philip5, jez sir!
<chees> maxjezy har du lust kolla på min pastbin va de är osm gör mitt os hänger sig
<larsemil> tack för idag, slut för idag
<maxjezy> chees, du är medveten om att du frågade dem mest inkompetenta här?
<chees> asså :P
<larsemil> madbear: inte då! ipconfig brukar vara här också. :D
<chees> hehe
<maxjezy> chees, fråga Philip5 han är h4XX0r!
<chees> ;p
<chees> ok
<Barre> larsemil: haft en bra dag?
<chees> Philip5 är du inne
<madbear> larsemil: MENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
<madbear> jag vill välja sida nu, så kan någon posta vad det om tardfield skrivit?
<madbear> oops farmfield menar jag
<gusnan> madbear, det finns väl inga bevis för att någon har skrivit något? eller?
<madbear> vart är försvaret?
<madbear> haha fyfan har hänt med forumet...
<madbear> sist jag va där regelbundet.. 2007, så vare helt ok
<madbear> nu stänger man av dom som höll det uppe med anledning: idiot
<maxjezy> risken finns ju att det är en konspiration, att inget inlägg skedde överhuvudtaget inatt
<maxjezy> svartmåla den förra regeringen för att träda på ett nytt maktimperium
<maxjezy> sen är allt dark-side
<chees> bääsh
<chees> segt sitta i felssäker läge
<chees> med grafisk typ snitt :P
<spacebug-> varför slutar ibland ubuntu stänga ner min skärm? Känns som det är efter vissa uppdateringar eller nått
<spacebug-> nähä du
<spacebug-> gnome-power-manager är inte ens igång
<spacebug-> det vägrar starta, intressant
<chees> Philip5 är du inne
<Philip5> chees: knappt
<chees> ok
<Philip5> afk
<chees> har du lust checka av min logg
<maxjezy> :)
<chees> :P
<chees> skkoj va i felsäkert läge
<chees> hhee
<Philip5> chees: håller på att tvätta och så... maxjezy är ju guru så han kanske kan börja hjälpa ;)
<chees> :P
<chees> får fnatt på de :P
<maxjezy> jag har inte gurukläderna på mig nu, de är i tvätten
<chees> jasså
<chees> do går i green man suits :)?
<maxjezy> ja ska köpa sån iaf
<chees> http://kris.kribit.com/sevensins/envy.jpg
<chees> :)
<hume> hej... jag har en maskin med 4 sata-hårddiskar, skulle behöva stoppa i en till för att uppgradera (temporärt i alla fall) - kan jag göra det när det bara finns 4 sata-kontakter på moderkortet, på nåt vis...?
<EAG> köpa ett kontrollerkort eller nån usb-variant
<hume> kontrollerkort....?
<EAG> http://www.dustinhome.se/pd_5010101569.aspx
<EAG> http://www.dustinhome.se/lp_6261_8558.aspx
<hume> okej... smidigare än ett chassi med strömsladdar och grejer. kanon, tack
<EAG> en sån där usb-dongle eller vad man ska kalla den är rätt smidigt
<virtuald> hume: om ditt moderkort har stöd för port multiplier så kan du skaffa en sån för att sätta flera diskar på en sata-port
<hume> virtuald: hrm...hur vet jag om det har det? det är minst 2 år gammalt...?
<virtuald> lspci
<hume> vad letar jag efter där?
<EAG> det märks att man halkar efter i tekniken... jag har aldrig hört talas om det där :)
<virtuald> denna sata interface eller något
<virtuald> -denna
<virtuald> står ide interface på min för den har inte sata
<hume> står ide på min också, inget sata
<hume> men jag har 4 sata-diskar i den....
<virtuald> okej men klistra in raden
<hume> eller, den här: 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)
<spacebug-> hume: Western Digital Technologies, Inc. Passport External HDD
<spacebug-> inga extra kablar bara en usb-kabel
<spacebug-> MyPassport tror jag de heter
<spacebug-> http://www.misco.se/Product/Search.aspx?&SearchString=passport
<hume> spacebug-: okej, nej, jag behöver en reguljär 1 TB disk, den ska in i servern sen
<spacebug-> jaha ok
<virtuald> hume: den har inte stöd för PMP enligt linux-ata.org
<hume> okej, då kör jag med EAGs lösning
<hume> tack
<virtuald> 8]
<virtuald> hume: du kan kolla kompatibilitet på linux-ata.org
<hume> ok
<EAG> jag köpte nått billigt kontrollerkort som jag har i min server
 * virtuald springer och handlar
<call3h> Hallå, installerade Ubuntu 10.10 på min bärbara dator idag, men musen låter sig vid ganska så ofta..
<call3h> någon som vet varför?
<MarkSlap> LÃ¥ter sig vid?
<call3h> låser*
<MarkSlap> aha
<cHarNe2> haha, jag hade jordnings-fel eller nått sånt en gång. då lät högtalarna när jag rörde musen :D
<call3h> Ingen som vet vad det kan bero på? Musen låser sig i 10 - 15sec och vaknar sedan till liv igen :P
<jabbadoo> call3h: andra har haft samma problem... Google: ubuntu 10.10 mouse freeze
<Nafallo> det dar brukar handa for mig nar jag tar bort handen fran musen...
<jabbadoo> Nafallo: ^^
<jabbadoo> Jag kör inte gnome. Hur får jag reda på vilken av alla xterms som inte svarar mig. Jag kill döda den men vågar ju liksom inte chansa...
<Nafallo> xkill ?
<jabbadoo> Nafallo: det lät intresseant... ska kolla lite på det...
<jabbadoo> Haha! Smidigt!
<jabbadoo> man lär sig något varje dag...
<jabbadoo> Nafallo: tackar
<Nafallo> :-)
<jenka> Hej! Försöker fixa citadel mailserver på min dator. Men när jag går in i webcit så står det att den inte kunde ansluta till citadel servern..? Någon som vet vad jag ska göra? :)
<ub20> test
<ub20> hmmm
<ub20> jobbig ubuntu-unreggbot som fråga massa
 * jabbadoo är taggad på att testa TTYtter :-P
<spacebug-> what?
<chees> Philip5 är du inne
<ches_> philip?
<cahoot> orolig fruga?
<ches_> :P
<ches_> njae
<ches_> kolla på min logg va de är som gör så datan hakar upp sig
<peppis> Gokväll
<ches_> ha du tid kolla på de cahoot
<jabbadoo> spacebug-: hittade någon som hackat ihop command-line twitter. Fett kul. Bara för sakens skulle liksom
<spacebug-> hum ok
<peppis> Någon som har blogg på blogspot?
<maxjezy> peppis, jopp
<maxjezy> ett antal
<peppis> maxjezy: ok, får man kicka på den?
<spacebug-> jag är inte ens intresserad av mitt eget liv, än mindre sugen på att läsa någon annans dagbok
<Nafallo> kika? :-)
<maxjezy> peppis, javisst får du kicka på den
<maxjezy> myrenderworld.blogspot.com
<peppis> maxjezy: tack
<maxjezy> litet tag sedan jag updaterade just den bloggen dock
<peppis> maxjezy: ok
<maxjezy> iofs inte så länge sen nu när ja tittade själv  :)
<Celphish> nån som vet ett uppackningsprogram som t.ex. winrar som kan packa upp en mapp inkl. dess undermappar och alla rar-filer som finns där, som även har ett gui?
<EAG> funkar inte standardverktyget?
<EAG> archive manager eller vad det heter...
<EAG> det funkar bra för mig iaf
<Nafallo> file-roller
<Celphish> eag: så du kan markera en mapp, med flera undermappar med rar-filer i, så packar den upp alla rar-filer som finns längre ner i trädet så att säga?
<EAG> jaha..
<EAG> det vet jag inte
<EAG> men varför inte testa det Nafallo säger då?
<Celphish> håller på å kolla :)
<Nafallo> EAG: det ar den du menar. jag laste inte fragan mer an att du inte visste vad den du menade hette ;-)
<EAG> aha
<Celphish> min software manager säger att den är installerad men ser den inte i menyn
<EAG> annars har ju unrar en flagga -r för rekursiv uppackning
<EAG> gör ett nautilusscript o använd det
<Celphish> ska kunna instruera tjejen i hur man gör också ;P
<EAG> högerklicka o välj script i menyn
<EAG> scripts
<spacebug-> Celphish: lättare att byta till en pojkvän :)  (spacebug is now known as evilbug) =)
<Celphish> haha
<Celphish> nn
<junior> someone who can help me with a little linux server troubles
<junior> oops de va visst en svensk kanal :)
<junior> någon linux kunnig som kan tänkas att hjälpa mig?
<barzam> vad är problemet?
<junior> tmp är full och jag får inte rätt på det när jag skall tömma den
<junior> provat sudo apt-get clean vilket ja trodde skulle hjälpa men det funar inte
<barzam> starta om tömmer väl den?
<Nafallo> barzam: korrekt
<junior> jag har startat om den via putty men det hjälper inte
<junior> kan inte starta mysql
<junior> var skall jag vara när jag skriver sudo......
<junior> är väldigt ny på linux som ni kanske fattar
<x_link> Ingen här som har en surfplatta?
<x_link> Typ iPad, Samsung Galaxy Tab etc?
<junior> hur kan man rensa det manuellt Nafallo?
<Nafallo> junior: sorry, upptagen.
<junior> okay, lugnt
<K350> Vad menas att cp: uteslutar katalogen "/foo/bar" ?
<virtuald> att den inte kopieras
<K350> Försöker kopiera över mitt home dir till en extern disk
<virtuald> använd cp -a
<K350> vad står -a flaggan för?
<virtuald> archive tror jag
<virtuald> kolla cp --help
<K350> ok
<spacebug-> den tar med allt
<K350> Aaah, såg det i manualen nyss..fanns några varianter där. Najs:-)
<K350> Ska göra en backup innan jag upgraderar till 10.10..just in case
<arcsky> hur mycket space tar ubuntu server efter installation ?
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-03
<spacebug-> arcsky: beror ju på vad du installerar för saker så klart
<dagon_> det här är spännande
<dagon_> kompilerar xorg på min freebsd-burk nu
<dagon_> amelia: sover du?
<K350> 2/c
<movinthex> Häj.
<movinthex> Varför sade man alltid "Amerikatt" istället för "Amerika" förr?
<maxjezy> movinthex, det gjorde iaf inte jag
<movinthex> Nej, men du kanske inte är 100 år gammal.
<spixx> muu
<andol> apt-get moo
<spixx> :p
<spixx> gah windows printing server är fan inte lätt...
<spixx> hade jag gjort detta på en debian hade det gått på 5 röda...
<andol> spixx: Både Windowssystem och skrivarsystem på samma gång alltså? Något dumt du gjort du nu bestraffas för? :)
<andol> larsemil: Lite inspiration för dalnix? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RX118AqxIg0
<spixx> andol: dålig karma...
<andol> spixx: Jo, är lite utav åsikten att skrivarsystem är något vi fått för våra synder. Lyckligtvis befriad från sådant på mitt nuvarande jobb.
<spixx> :P
<spixx>  well 99% av mina problem var orsakade av drivrutiner
<andol> Inge skoj det heller.
<spixx> well
<spixx> kundens fel
<spixx> hade nog gått rätt mycket snabbare om vi fått korrekta uppgifter från början :P
<spixx> fast M$ har rätt ide iaf, bara att högerklicka på skrivaren och välja "publicera via grupp policy"
<andol> spixx: Ähh, vad är utmaning i att få korrekta uppgifter?
<spixx> :) har börjat märka att varje case man gör saknar ungefär 90% av det data man vill ha för att göra ett snabbt och effektivt jobb. Detta i samband med att kunden alltid vill att det skall vara "klart igår" gör jobbet rätt otacksamt :p
<andol> Tja, måste varit lite småjobbigt innan du lärde dig att utgå från den verkligheten? :)
<spixx> ;) true, nu vet man ju vad som kommer, en på sälj som säger visst vi kan slänga in ett par enhörningar och vara klara igår!
<spixx> sen tekniker 1; nej men detta e en bra lösning *öser på med något obskyrt program som bara tekniker 1 kan*
<spixx> sen kommer daz bitch (jag) och ska fixa skiten...
<andol> Låter nästan lite biter och/eller cynisk? :P
<spixx> *suck* well så är det när du e fotsoldaten som de skickar rad efter rad emot fienden...
<spixx> men jag ska ju byta jobb :D:D:D så det ska bli ett slut på detta! :D
<andol> Vad blir nya jobbet för något då?
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Kim^J> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Kim^J> Jag vill sova tills jag ska äta tacos ikväll.
<cHarNe2> kan man plocka upp en sappad ssh-session?
<cHarNe2> tappad*
<antii> Kim^J: Tacos!
 * antii äter kakor 
<Kim^J> antii: Mmm! Tacos!
<Kim^J> Och ÖL!
<Kim^J> Och annat :D
<antii> Kanrk på burk!
<Coffe> Hur gör man för att packa upp ett .apt paket. ändra lite i en config fil å sedan packa den igen ?
<kodein> ar xf foo.deb, <ändra>, ar cf foo.deb foo/
<kodein> eller, tja, ...
<kodein> ar xf foo.deb, tar xzf bar.tar.gz, <ändra> tar czf bar.tar.gz <bar>, ar cf foo.deb bar.tar.gz baz.tar.gz, antar jag
<kodein> bar och baz heter väl control och data
<kodein> principen är väl hur som helst att du unarar och untarar och sen tarar och arar
<Barre> jo, men det bästa sätttet (enligt mig) är att ladda ner källkodspaketet, göra förändringar och ändra versionsnummret/namnet och paketera om det...
<ches_> nån som vet va de kan bero på när nått med nvidia verka låsa sig
<HakanS> ches: Vad menar du med "nått med nvidia"?
<HakanS> ches_: Vad menar du med "nått med nvidia"?
<Coffe> tack kodein
<Coffe> Barre, okey  då måste man veta hur man pakiterar det :)
<Barre> Coffe: pekar på Phillip5 :P
<ches_> mitt os hänger sit
<ches_> sig
<ches_> ett fönster kan typ haka sig sen kan man inte trycka på nått
<ches_> man man ser själva os i sig funkar
<ches_> och den har int ehelt låsg sig
<ches_> är mer att den låsre ut tagent bordet och att man int ekan klicka på nått med musen
<Coffe> Barre,  jag får fråga ut philip , för jag vill ändra lite i smnpd så jag slipper på varje maskin göra en förändring
<Barre> Coffe: varför inte bara ett bash-script, som först installerar snmpd och sen konfiguerar för dina inställningar?
<Barre> och slutligen startar om snmpd
<Barre> Coffe: eller måste du kompilera om snmp?
<bamsefar> Barre: Det är väl bara att göra ett paket som installerar det som man vill?
<bamsefar> Så gör vi.
<bamsefar> Ett <daemon>-config som dependar på daemon-paketet, som gör default-confar.
<Barre> bamsefar: det finns inget som hindrar till det, men kunskapen om paketeringen saknades, därav förslaget på script. :)
<bamsefar> Ah
<bamsefar> Det är sjukt fiffigt om man har mycket burkar.
<bamsefar> Sen har jag dock aldrig byggt ett .deb-paket.
<bamsefar> Det kanske är skitjobbigt.
<Coffe> Barre,  för jag får bygga ett väldigt stort bashscript då  , iofs skulle de gå, men helt klart en snyggare lösning att anv apt :)
<Coffe> bamsefar,  har du tid att förklara mer ? att ni gör ett paket på varje deamon  som heter *-config ? som innehåller de configs som behövs
<Barre> Coffe: då är bamsefars förslag bättre (om det enbart är konfig du vill ändra), att göra ett eget paket med konfigurationen i som är beroende av snmpd
<bamsefar> Coffe: Jo, precis.
<bamsefar> Coffe: Eller ja, för relevanta deamons då.
<Coffe> de som bamsefar  pratar om är precis vad jag behöver
<bamsefar> Så kör man yum install net-snmp-config och får en färdigconfad snmpd.
<bamsefar> Vi kör ju rhel dock.
<bamsefar> Så du får ju använda dpkg-magi istället för rpm-magi.
<Barre> Coffe: denna låt i min "bookmarks", en start kanske? http://users.telenet.be/mydotcom/howto/linux/package.htm
<spixx> snabb orelaterad fråga: om jag vill koppla in runt 4-10 HDMI tv apparater? Hur gör jag det på bästa sätt? (helst en dator bara då...) usb? eller riktiga graffen?
<Kim^J> En extender?
<chees> nån som lust kolla på min pastbin
<madbear> ja
<madbear> tillåt miog
<madbear> nu har du försökt i flera dagar
<chees> http://pastebin.com/4LB347Sh
<madbear> oooooooook
<madbear> :D
<madbear> chees: vad är ditt problem nudå?
<chees> issa grejer gör att os låser sig helt
<chees> funkar klock rent i felsäkert läge grafiskt
<madbear> vad har du för dator?
<madbear> och vare du som hade musproblem?
<chees> går verken göra nått med tagent bordet eller musen när det händer
<chees> men musen går att röra på och man ser att os inte helt hängt sig
<madbear> ubuntu 10.10?
<chees> jop
<madbear> läste om detta igår
<madbear> såg något i grub
<chees> måste  vara nått som här hänt när det funkar så länge klock rent och en dag slog sjukdomen till
<madbear> det kan ju stämma för felsäkert funkar för dig
<chees> ok
<madbear> du kanske uppdaterade?
<madbear> och fick ny kärna eller nåt
<chees> den updatera sig auto
<chees> och kärnan va de längesen den updaterades
<madbear> kör du compiz eller nåt sånt?
<chees> nop
<chees> pastbin sainte nått
<chees> tex dom där freezing?
<madbear> nej den orkar jag inte titta på
<madbear> men du får kolla i din grubconf
<madbear> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1602245
<chees> ok
<madbear> denna lästa jag igår
<madbear> eftersom att grafiskt funkar för dig i felsäkert så kan det vara något där
<chees> ok
<chees> funkar shit bra till sman öppnar tex chrome eler pidgin
<madbear> flyttar grub confen varje dag... pejsta /etc/default/grup
<chees> då låser sig hela grejen
<Ulthwen> Kanske kan vara värt att prova att kolla på skillnaden på drivrutiner som laddas i felsäkert jämfört med normalt läge
<madbear> grub
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<spixx> Timeout
<chees> funkar nu
<chees> skumt
<chees> startade om fårn fel säkert läge nu hänger det sig inte alls
<madbear> nice.. hände det ofta sist?
<chees> nop
<chees> första gången
<chees> tack i alla fall
<chees> hur tar man in tar.gz drivritiner
<chees> mina linux drivers funkar inte för driven
<Ulthwen> packa upp och kör sedan modprobe
<chees> ok
<Barre> ja men hurra.... hela min www-disk är tom :(
<chees> vad är modprobe?
<Ulthwen> att sätt att lägga till/ta bort drivrutiner till kerneln
<chees> ok
<chees> vartfår man tag i den?
<Ulthwen> finns som standard
<Ulthwen> bara att på kommandoraden skriva: modprobe
<chees> burr se svårt ut
<chees> hehe och man fattar mkt vad -r osv är :)
<Coffe> Barre, bamsefar  tack så mycket. försöker hitta hur jag sätter package architecture till något som funkar för alla
<Barre> Coffe: all
<Barre> Coffe: förlåt... any skall det vara... Architecture: any  i control
<Coffe> jag fick all att fungera
<kodein> \o/
<Coffe> hmma
<Coffe> funkar inte att skriva över filer .
<Coffe> jag får nog fråga philip om det :)
<Coffe> bamsefar,  har du någon koll på hur ni får den att skriva över befintliga filer ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Det  får du inte.
<Coffe> bamsefar,  vet du hur ni har löst det då ?
<bamsefar> Coffe: Med shellscript.
<Coffe> bamsefar,  så ni installerar ett shell script med apt, som sedan gör detta ?
<bamsefar> Nä
<bamsefar> Vi kör som sagt inte debian/ubuntu.
<dagon_> utan rhel!
<bamsefar> rpm-paket kan köra shellscript efter paketet har installerats.
<bamsefar> Där i gör vi det.
<bamsefar> Coffe: http://www.rpm.org/max-rpm/s1-rpm-inside-scripts.html <-- Kolla %post så fattar du. :)
<Coffe> bamsefar,  tack :)
<Barre> Coffe: du kan kopiera in filer i /etc/....   du behöver förmodligen inte scripta
<Coffe> jag löste det på ett sätt. får se om de fungerar i framtiden . men anv Replace. för att kunna skriva över
<Nafallo> Coffe: man dpkg-divert
<Nafallo> alt... puppet.
<Nafallo> eller kopiera runt saker i preseed.
<Nafallo> alternativen ar manga.
<Nafallo> replace later fel dock.
<Nafallo> (om du inte vill ge dig in i en administrativ mardrom)
<Coffe> Nafallo,  tack . ska kolla på de med
<dinasty> någon som vet ett smidigt sätt att kolla versioner på olika program i linux?
<js_> dinasty: dpkg -l
<dinasty> tack
<cahoot> linux != debian
<Nafallo> cahoot: du ar i #ubuntu-se vill jag minnas...
<cahoot> och?
<Nafallo> det borde betyda att om inte dist namns finns det en viss standard for vad man kan formoda ar disten det handlar om.
<Coffe> Men fråga är om man inte får bita i de sura äpplet å börja titta på puppet.
<Coffe> skulle vara trevligt att få igång även i LDAP att styra vilka grupper som får logga in på vilken host
<Nafallo> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-11908583
<Coffe> om jag vill göra en bash for loop för varje rad i en fil ? är det inte " for i in $(cat fil); do blaha
<Nafallo> \n efter do
<Nafallo> ah. nvm. jag laste fel.
<Nafallo> det later ratt.
<Coffe> ok, då gör jag något annat fel
<derfian> Coffe: du måste sätta om IFS till newline först.
<Coffe> derfian, orkar du även svara på hur jag gör det :=
<derfian> IFS="<enter>"
<Coffe> nu blev min console helt galen
<derfian> unset IFS
<Coffe> jag får inte till det . attans
<derfian> http://fpaste.org/PrLL/
<derfian> Coffe: ^^
<derfian> alternativt kan man spara IFS till en annan variabel och sätta tillbaka det när man är klar.
<Coffe> tack finaly
<js_> while read line ; do ... ; done < file #goare
<Coffe> hmm , jag har en fil, där varje rad är en tabell som ska skapas i mysql . jag vill jag en fil med alla sql commandon
<derfian> js_: du måste väl ändå mecka med IFS?
<js_> nepp
<js_> Coffe: kör den direkt till mysql istället
<js_> om det är ren sql, dvs: mysql ... < fil.sql
<Coffe> jag måste skapa querys
<js_> ok
<Norrland> hej, har lite problem med att få TwinView att fungera i ubuntu 10.10-x64. Vill kunna använda mig av två separata skrivbord men samtidigt kunna dra fönster mellan dessa. Finns det någon vettig guide som inte är minst 3år gammal?
<Ulthwen> Norrland: Du kan prova http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6831827&postcount=12
<Ulthwen> Norrland: fast kör med "gksudo nvidia-settings" istället
<Ulthwen> Annars är det nåt i stil med http://awesome.naquadah.org/ som du får försöka med
<Norrland> Ulthwen: mkay, har provat leka runt i nvidia-settings iofs
<Ulthwen> Norrland: Ett annat alternativ är förstås att köra stretch över två skärmar och så lägga en separat panel på varje skärm
<Ulthwen> Norrland: För att få känslan av två, men blir ju då vissa problem med maximize och liknande
<Norrland> men visst räcker det med att döda x eller starta om gdm sen om man följer guiden i första länken?
<Ulthwen> ingen aning, har inte provat själv
<Norrland> just nu har jag strech över båda skärmarna. panelerna uppe och nere är ochkså strechade över båda skärmarna
<Ulthwen> mm, men isf kan det vara bättre att ha separata paneler för varje skärm
<Norrland> mm
<Norrland> vill ju ha: skärm1[workspace 1-4], skärm2[workspace 5-8] tex
<Coffe> owwh seems like select is a bash command :)
<js_> mm
<kodein> Norrland: jag har 9 workspaces per skärm :)
<kodein> ibland har jag fått slut på workspaces :(
<Norrland> kodein: well, nu har jag separata skrivbord per skärm :). Men vill ha xinerama funktionen för att kunna flytta mellan skärmarna.
<kodein> tja, min wm gör rätt(tm) automagiskt :)
<PontusOhman> Vad är att föredra på ny disk till bärbar, 16 MB buffert eller 32 MB buffert?
<kodein> SSD ;)
<kodein> men större buffer är väl generellt bättre
<PontusOhman> kodein: Är min jobbdator så tror inte jag vill slänga ut 2000 just nu på en sketen SSD :p
<kodein> då borde väl joppet betala
<PontusOhman> kodein: Inte just nu :)
<PontusOhman> Får vänta tills nästa år ;)
<Norrland> kodein: vilken wm?
<kodein> awesome
<Norrland> ok
<Norrland> fan
<Norrland> har lite problem med vsftpd, skapar en lokal användare med hemkatalog /data/ftp. I /data/ftp har jag mountat några andra kataloger som användarna ska komma åt med hjälp av "mount --bind". När jag försöker öppna dessa kataloger får jag bara "Access Failed: 550 Failed to change directory."
<spixx> userrights!
<spixx> kolla så att den får följa symboliska (?) länkar?
<Norrland> spixx: 774 på de kataloger som mountas till /data/ftp
<js_> hehe
<js_> om det är 774 och han varken är ägare eller i grupp för katalogen så kan han inte gå in :)
<js_> 775 får du köra
<js_> kataloger kräver x för att man ska kunna gå in i dom
<Norrland> js_: ah.. såpass
<Norrland> will try
<Norrland> js_: tackar, de fixade biffen
<js_> gut
<movinthex> Hmm... Varför sade man alltid "Amerikatt" istället för "Amerika" förr i tiden?
<kodein> det finns säkert hund-ra anledningar.
<movinthex> Hundra hundar?
<Philip5> sa man verkligen det? är inte det en grej som bara kommer ifrån pelle svanslös för att det är lite kul?
<Philip5> kanske man gjorde
<Barre> HeMan: har lagt ner lite tid på Pansas de senaste veckorna (läst lite performance whitepapers, och tech-specs), och det är imponerande..
<Philip5> så där ja... kde 4.5.4... :)
<Barre> HeMan: måste dock understryka att den stora hemligheten ligger i PanFS, deras filsystem.
<Barre> HeMan: förtydligande: det verkar som den stora hemligheten ligger i PanFS
<Barre> HeMan: och jag menar såklart Panasas, inte pansas :)
<Philip5> Barre: värst vad du måste rätta dig själv idag... du får snart ge ut en eratta för hela dig... ;)
<Barre> Philip5: trött som en gallärslav... :P
<Philip5> snart hemgång och fredag?!
<Barre> Philip5: jobbar från soffan... så jag är redan hemma....
<Philip5> ta en tupplur då
<Barre> Philip5: hehe... det är svårt att låtabli
<Philip5> tror jag det
<Barre> Philip5: du kvittrar inte annat än din bot eller?
<Philip5> ehem, vad försökte du säga nu?
<Barre> twittrar då
<Philip5> twittrar om min bot?
<Philip5> vilken bot
<Barre> Philip5: nej, men när du lägger upp i ditt repo så kvittrar du med automatik..., kanske inte är du som lagr upp det?
<Philip5> aha, det är faktiskt ingen bot utan copy & paste :)
<Philip5> men det är nästan bara det jag använder twitter till nu för tiden
<Barre> Philip5: hahah.. jaha.. det är alltså du som är botten....
<Philip5> jepp
<Barre> jag känner en bot, han heter Philip5 , Philip5 heter han... och han kan paketera dig så hårt...
 * Philip5 undrar om han skulle ta sig till systemet innan de stänger
<Philip5> haha
<Philip5> tror jag passar på
<Philip5> bbl guys
<Barre> cu
<movinthex> Philip5: Pelle Svanslös?!
<movinthex> Vad i allsin tusan har den fiktionella kissemissen att göra med "Amerikatt"?
<andol> movinthex: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelle_Svanslös_i_Amerikatt
<movinthex> Hmm... aldrig hört det innan.
 * andol har ett svagt minne utav att ha sett den på bio
<Barre> hehe... hur länge har du suttit med den länken i ditt paste-minne?
<andol> Barre: Du tror alltså att jag finner glädje i att liggga i bakhåll på IRC och överfalla folk med wikipedia-länkar? :)
<Barre> hahaha... jaa.... precis som delhage gör när det gäller sed/awk prylar... tyst i veckor, och så snart någon skriver något konstigt i en sed/awk sats är han där på två röda :)
 * andol funderar på om det måhända kan finnas en wikipedia-artikel om dylikt beteende...
<Norrland> awesome verkar ju rätt ball
<dagon_> awesome är rätt ball
<Norrland> pidgin gillade tydligen att ligga överst..
<antii> bitlbee \o/
<Oakleaf> Hej jag försöker installera ett bibliotek med make. Dock så verkar det som det blev fel. Make letar efter en mapp som heter: /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-22-generic/include/linux, men hittar den inte.
<Oakleaf> Jag har en mapp som heter /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.31-22-generic/include/linux. Skulle jag kunna förstöra något om jag chansar att ändra till denna mapp?
<cahoot> saknar kernel-headers-$(uname -r)?
<cahoot> tydligen inte
<Oakleaf> Jag fattade inte riktigt frågan.
<cahoot> du kan bortse från den
<cahoot> hur kommer det sig att du måste kompilera?
<Oakleaf> Det är inga vanliga grejer det här. :)
<Oakleaf> Det är ett bibliotek för att styra parallellporten.
<cahoot> det verkar ju som du har den avsedda versionen av headers - fast med 'fel' adress - borde väl kunna fixas med en symlänk?
<Philip5> Barre: vaken?
<Norrland> kodein: well, awesome löste ju fönsterhanteringen med två skärmar rätt snyggt :)
<kodein> :)
<Philip5> kde hanterar massor av skärmare snyggast :D
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Norrland> hm, den gillade inte riktigt att jag försökte spela upp en film medan jag körde xinerama..
<barzam> Norrland: awesome är bäst :)
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> min polare har en mac dator och de kom fram att de stog att n[n annan har f;rskat att anv'nda hons ip
<IPconfig> de kom fr[n ett natverk som hete
<IPconfig>  BLACKHOLE-1.IANA.ORG
<IPconfig> har sp[ra ner de
<kodein> ...
<kodein> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackhole_server
<IPconfig> har massa info om de
<kodein> läs och begrunda
<IPconfig> ah thx
<IPconfig> de stog att de kom fr[n
 * Nafallo gissar att kompisen med mac atminstone har åäö
<IPconfig> whata f man du kan va trevlig
<movinthex> Satan i helvete vad dåligt Bahnhof via fiber är. Vet inte om det är Bahnhofs eller fiberteknikens fel, men allting är segt och störigt så in i helvete hela tiden, jämfört med totalflytande jämt med ADSL...
<movinthex> Oavsett leverantör.
<movinthex> PÃ¥ flera olika adresser.
<bamsefar> movinthex: Vad nu?
<movinthex> YouTube buffrar sönder precis hela tiden.
<movinthex> 10 Mb/s i båda riktningarna ska det här vara.
<movinthex> Hela tiden jobbiga, konstiga fördröjningar i allt.
<movinthex> Gör ingenting annat än har en maskin direktansluten utan någon router/switch mellan.
<IPconfig> de har vi p[ skolan med
<IPconfig> 10/10
<kodein> man blir för bortskämd på jobbet
<kodein> gigabit rakt ut på SUNET :/
<movinthex> Man undrar verkligen var felet ligger. Kan knappast vara YouTube som har problem så här länge.
<movinthex> Har varit så i veckor/månader.
<Nafallo> bara gigabit? :-P
<Nafallo> pffff
<kodein> nåja, studentvänner till mig med bahnhof får fina trafikdyk flera gånger om dagen som kundtjänst vägrar se.
<Nafallo> det ar for att kundtjanst inte kan se dem? support != NOC :-)
<kodein> och det gör det rätt, menar du?
<kodein> jag menar, trillar det in ett gäng felanmälningar kan man ju låta nån tekniker titta på eländet
<movinthex> Och aldrig står det något vettigt på någon "störningar"-sida.
<Nafallo> nej. det ar bara att support behover battre verktyg for att skota sitt jobb :-)
<movinthex> De har ALDRIG störningar enligt de sidorna.
<movinthex> Eller "driftinfo".
<movinthex> Får aldrig svar på e-post heller när man frågar saker.
<kodein> tja, tekniska verken här lyckades ju få upp senaste strömavbrottet bara några timmar efter att strömmen kommit tillbaks.
<movinthex> Man undrar verkligen hur deras inbox ser ut.
<kodein> men våran driftinfosida är rätt snabbt uppdaterad.
<movinthex> Bahnhof förefaller som ett skämt mer och mer.
 * Nafallo vill fortfarande se Pionen :-)
<kodein> assange är sPionen i pionen?
<movinthex> Får nog byta till Telia eller dylikt. Världens sämsta webbplats och support, men stabil som ett berg.
<movinthex> Lasagne?
<movinthex> Usch vad äckligt.
<kodein> pratar vi om samma felia?
<kodein> snart säger du väl combort!
<movinthex> Comhem är ju någon bisarr special-ISP som väl även har separata fysiska ledningar.
<movinthex> De kör men något slags specialuttag för "data" som inte är fiber.
<movinthex> *med
<peppis> comhem kan man inte ha
<movinthex> Menar du att Comhem "går bort"?
<movinthex> *fNiZzAh*
<peppis> movinthex: verkligen, jag varit utan nät sen i söndags
<movinthex> Söndags?!
<movinthex> Nästan en hel vecka.
<kodein> en arbetsvecka
<kodein> den här veckan var rätt kass som sådan betraktad
<kodein> hårdvarustrul är inte <3
<Haffe> Den här veckan har varit kass.
<Haffe> 17 plusgrader, inomhus.
<kodein> inte i våran datorhall...
<kodein> vi kunde ha låtit det vara 40+ grader hemma hos dig så kunde vi få 17 grader i hallen.
<Haffe> Ja, ifall du kommer på ett bra sätt att transportera det hela.
<kodein> vi behöver nåt som håller värme bra, alltså...
<peppis> Konstigt att min pidgin bild syns på win burken, men inte på ubuntu burken
<peppis> Finns de ingen som vet hur man får tillbaka sin bild på pidgin?
<nicklas_> hallå, hur får man senaste stabila nvidia/ati drivisar utan att installera manuellt, är de backports eller finns det någon repos?
<Philip5> finns på min ppa för ubuntu 10.10
<Philip5> bara nvidia då
<nicklas_> har nvidia på min stationära, men har beställt en fin acer lappy med ati
<Philip5> vet inget om hur det är med ati
<peppis> Finns de någon annan bra msn klient, istället för pidgin?
<Philip5> emesene kanske?
<Philip5> eller empathy
<Philip5> kopete om man kör kde annars är det nog overkill
<virtuald> empathy (eller snarare msn-bakänden) slarvade bort meddelanden förra gången jag testade det
<peppis> de ända som är dumt med emesene, är att den inte går away av sig själv
<Philip5> tur man kör kopete som bara funkar som man vill ha det då
<Philip5> som det mesta i kde :D
<peppis> Philip5: ok, får testa den
<spacebug-> peppis: vad är det för fel på pidgin då?
<spacebug-> peppis: klicka bara på bilden (eller där den ska va längst ner till höger) och välj bild
<Philip5> wb antii
<antii> Philip5: råkade pajja min burk ;( förlorade min goa uptime
<coobra> antii:  ÄGD
<Philip5> trist
<coobra> uptime är inte allt
<antii> ;]
<coobra> fan har inte ost eller liknande hemma  :(
<benjii> trevligt
<Philip5> vilket är trevligt?
<dagon_> kde är trevligt!
<antii> Philip5: kdemannen!
<Philip5> kde rules!
<Philip5> kde for president!
<Umeaboy> Hej!
<Umeaboy> När jag vill använda gdb till en process, skriver man bara gdb & processnummret då?
<bamsefar> man gdb först.
<Umeaboy> Tror inte det står i manualen.
<bamsefar>        You can, instead, specify a process ID as a second argument, if you want to debug a running process:
<bamsefar>        gdb program 1234
<bamsefar>        would attach GDB to process 1234 (unless you also have a file named `1234'; GDB does check for a core file first).
<bamsefar> GNU Tools                                                                         22may2002                                                                           gdb(1)
<Philip5> bamsefar: du ställer för höga krav på dagens ungdom
<bamsefar> Haha, jag gör det va?
<Philip5> tydligen... att de ska läsa själva
<Umeaboy> Philip5: I get your idea, men man kan inte använda den metoden mot folk för att de ska förstå.
<Umeaboy> DÃ¥ sparkar de flesta bakut.
<Umeaboy> Don't get me wrong.
<Umeaboy> I'm on your side, god damn it!
<Umeaboy> Det är ungefär som när jag visar folk hur mycket min hälsa påverkas av folk som fortsätter röka fast jag visar att jag aldrig skulle göra samma sak mot dem om de var i samma situation.
<Umeaboy> Jag menar.......jag kan inte välja vilken luft jag andas.
<Umeaboy> Visst har jag en poäng i det hela?
<Umeaboy> Visst skulle jag önska att folk kunde förstå sitt & andras bästa, men man kan ju inte tvinga någon till något den inte vill för då åker man dit för ofredande, men när Pyttemjuk tvingar folk att använda deras crappy s.k operativsystem & dess versioner så blir de inte ett dugg anmälda för det.
<Umeaboy> Världen är spegelvänd & det är knappast vårat fel.
<Umeaboy> Eller hur?
<Umeaboy> Vet att jag blir väldigt off-topic nu, men jag vill bara få en poäng.
<Umeaboy> Philip5: Do you read me?
<Philip5> maxjezy: ping!
<dagon__> kde for president!
<Philip5> hehe
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-04
<maxjezy> maxjezy for president!
<spacebug-> fast nu har vi ju inte president i sverige
<maxjezy> nej, inte ännu
<spacebug-> :)
<aaaaaaa> tja
<esta> lite hjälp tack
<spacebug-> ?
<esta> lite dum fråga jag kör ububtu server, hur hoppar in på mappen
<esta> ?
<spacebug-> va?
<esta> jag kom på det cd ftp
<spacebug-> ok
<esta> någon som är vaken och kan hjälpa till lite ?
<peppis> Vilken msn är bäst?
<spacebug-> bäst vet jag inte men jag gillar pidgin som klient för msn och icq
<peppis> ok, jag ska nog installera om min pidgin
<spacebug-> nått fel nu eller bara avinstallerat?
<peppis> Råkat få bort visningbilden
<peppis> spacebug-: Ser du din bild på pidgin?
<spacebug-> peppis: ja
<spacebug-> klicka där nere där den ska visas så får du välja en ny
<peppis> ok
<peppis> speakman:
<spacebug-> får du det att funka?
<peppis> spacebug-: Jag
<peppis> spacebug-: Ska man inte se den i chat fönstret också, de gör jag på win burken
<spacebug-> skickar en screenshot, ok?
<spacebug-> peppis: kan du ta emot dcc?
<peppis> speedxcore: vet inte
<peppis> spacebug-: vet inte
<spacebug-> vänta lite
<dagon__> good morning!
<Barre> go' middag
<antii> morrn
<dagon__> dags att ge sig ut på klappjakt
<dagon__> snart iaf
<antii> :(
<dagon__> just nu njuter jag av kde4
<dagon__> japp
<dagon__> nu vet hela kanalen
<dagon__> Philip5 lyckades
<dagon__> han konverterade mig
<dagon__> :>
<antii> dagon__: du säger det bara för philip5 håller kniven mot dig!!
<antii> vet hur hans konverteringstaktiker går till ;]
<spixx> EHLO
<Malin_> Hei
<Malin_> Jeg lurte på om det hadde vært greit om jeg og eventellt flere fra ubuntu-norge fikk lov til å oversette terminalskolan til norsk og hatt den tilgjengelig i Norsk på den norske ubuntu-nettsiden?
<Malin_> eventuelt om noen veit hvem jeg kan spørre?
<amelia> hej Malin_
<Malin_> hej amelia :)
<amelia> Malin_: jag vet tyvärr inte vem som har skrivit Terminalskolan från början och vore bra om vi kunde fråga den personen om tillåtelse först.
<Malin_> ja, det var det jeg tenkte :)
<andol> Urban Anjar
<amelia> andol: se där. :)
<Malin_> ah, takk :) men hm.. hur man kontaktar hannom da? (uff, nå ble det sworsk her :P )
<andol> Malin_: Jag skickar hans mail-adress som ett privat meddelande
<Malin_> andol, den er grei ja :)
<madbear> låt dom inte
<madbear> bara om dom lägger sig idag i skidåkningen
<madbear> YES vi vann!
<madbear> men vi måste vinna skidskyttet oxå
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<johanbr> tack tack :)
<andol> bamsefar: Visst jobbar du för headweb?
<Philip5> någon här som spelat race for the galaxy?
<bamsefar> andol: Det gör jag.
<andol> bamsefar: Registrerade mig just där och ska precis till att hyra första filmen. Gäller ju att veta var man ska klaga sen ifall man inte gillade filmen :P
<bamsefar> andol: Coolt! :)
<bamsefar> Hoppas du blir nöjd! :)
<Philip5> bamsefar: hoppas bara?!?! du känner dig inte säkrare än så?!? ;P
<bamsefar> andol: Den rent konstnärliga kvalitén kan jag dock inte garantera. :P
<Philip5> hehe
<bamsefar> Philip5: Klart
<bamsefar> Philip5: Ska inte du se film?
<Philip5> tror inte jag ska gå in på det ämnet om du jobbar med sånt där ;)
<Philip5> men jag ser rätt mycket film
<Philip5> bamsefar: får man se gratisfilm hur mycket man vill hemifrån om man jobbar där?
<bamsefar> Philip5: Japp
<Philip5> trevlig förmån
<bamsefar> Mmm
<bamsefar> Särskilt för amelia
<Philip5> kan jag tänka mig
<bamsefar> http://gargamel.nu/2010/11/ingen-huvudbry-med-headweb/ :)
<bamsefar> Till och med Barre gillar oss! :]
<Philip5> fast snart kommer skatteverket och sköntaxerar förmånen
<bamsefar> Philip5: Inte då.
<bamsefar> Philip5: QA kallas det.
<Philip5> fast Barre är ju lättköpt... bara ge han en gratisöl så säger han vad som helst ;)
<Philip5> hehe, just det
<Philip5> QA måste se att kvaliten håller sig hela filmen igenom
<Philip5> och amelia kanske är betatestare också
<Philip5> ser iaf mycket trevligare ut än voddler
<bamsefar> Philip5: Gött :)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Klart det ser trevligare ut än voddler. :)
<bamsefar> Vi snor inte ens din bandbredd.
<Philip5> nä och voddler har väl också lyckats med en rad pinsamheter
<Philip5> gick ut som nya spotify för film men hade bara begränsat filmer och riktigt kassa gamla i samma veva... bra tajming för hajp
<bamsefar> Mjo
<bamsefar> Nu ska jag gå och handla.
<MarkSlap> Halka inte
<Philip5> sedan när de snodde xmbc och modifierade utan att dela med sig av koden
<bamsefar> Philip5: Du får säga vad du tycker om du hyr en film. :)
<Philip5> gör du rätt i
<bamsefar> MarkSlap: I won't.
<MarkSlap> :D
<MarkSlap> Zeer goed
<bamsefar> Då får jag både middag och slipper titta på Twilight.
<Philip5> får jag itne säga vad jag tycker om voddler om jag inte hyr en film av er?!? :D
<bamsefar> Snacka om två flugor i en smäll. :)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Absolut :)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Men vad du tycker om oss då. :)
<Philip5> köp en sjuttis också så somnar du snabbt till twilight
<bamsefar> Haha :D
<bamsefar> Jag ställer mig nog i köket och lagar lax sen när jag kommer tillbaks.
<Philip5> har ju inte testat er men jag ser ju att ni verkar ha ett vettigt utbud iaf
<bamsefar> Philip5: Utbudet kan alltid vara bättre, men vi börjar få ganska gott om film nu iaf. :)
<amelia> bamsefar: jag är fan inte nöjd! jävla skittjänst. :P
<bamsefar> :/
<amelia> bamsefar: var tvungen att vänta på support i flera minuter och så måste jag installera om silverlight också. :(
<Philip5> ser mest att ni konkurrerar med statoil för mig... jag slipper gå dit i kylan så det är väl upplevelsen om man slipper lagg som avgör med er då
<Philip5> silverlight... usch
<bamsefar> Philip5: Det _mesta_ av vårt utbud använder flash.
<Philip5> kan ni inte börja gå över till html5 snart?
<amelia> vilket är tur. flash är så mycket trevligare
<bamsefar> Philip5: Nah, svårt med krypto där. :)
<Philip5> ja för silverlight känns som man vill byta bort det dåliga med flash med något minst lika dåligt från MS
<Philip5> får hitta på något krypto för html5 då
<bamsefar> Det går ju inte.
<amelia> Philip5: nu handlar det väl iofs om muppiga krav från ännu muppigare filmbolag skulle jag tro och inte teknik.
<Philip5> så kan du inte tänka... du ska tänka problemlösning
<bamsefar> Philip5: Cross-vendor DRM funkar inte. :P
<Philip5> antar det går att rippa era filmer om man vill... frågan är väl bara vilken kvalitet man får ut
<Philip5> men åk och handla nu
<Philip5> annars piper säkert amelia snart om att popcornen eller chipsen är slut innan twilight ens har börjat
<bamsefar> Åk?
<bamsefar> Det är 40 meter till affären.
<Philip5> haha, jamen det finns folk som åker den sträckan också :)
<MarkSlap> Jag orkade knappt gå ner till dörren för att ta emot pizzan
 * Philip5 har inte varit utanför dörren på hela dagen
<MarkSlap> Inte jag heller.
<MarkSlap> Funderar på att gå ut och röka lite.
<MarkSlap> Hade varit något.
<amelia> Philip5: det finns gott om popcorn hemma, men jag kör på te idag... är kallt som fan.
<Philip5> oj! till och med för kallt för popcorn alltså! då är det illa
<amelia> Philip5: nästan så..
<Nafallo> glögg?
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Den står på spisen.
 * Nafallo gar och hamtar
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Gött, har precis hällt upp här.
<bamsefar> Fi fan vad fint.
<Philip5> är det blossa som gäller?
<Nafallo> b-l-o s-s-a!
<Nafallo> glöggen man behover tomtar pa loftet for att lara sig stava!
<amelia> Philip5: vad jag vet är det blossa lingon-glögg som gäller idag, jag dricker inte sånt.. men ibland är det kullamust äpple-glögg också. jag gillar ju kullamust bättre. är ju från min gamla hood. :)
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> jag är nog lite tråkig vad gäller glögg för jag föredrar originalrecept
<Philip5> brukar bli blossas original vinglögg men inte starkvin
<Philip5> det är den som sätter ribban
<Philip5> nä vad ska man hitta på nu då tro
<Philip5> kanske göra sig lite kaffe
<bamsefar> Philip5: Kolla film! :)
<jabbadoo> på tal om film... är voddler vettigt ännu?
<Philip5> bamsefar: kanske det kanske... men kanske inte som du hoppas
<Philip5> jabbadoo: jo voddler är skitbra! rekommenderas starkt av bamsefar
<Philip5> :D
<Nafallo> hmm... mat.
<amelia> Philip5: meh, det där var väl taskigt
<Philip5> amelia: :P
<bamsefar> Philip5: :(
<bamsefar> jabbadoo: Prova headweb :)
<Philip5> jabbadoo: nä jag vet inte men voddler har ju inte varit mycket att ha
<Philip5> jabbadoo: headweb verkar faktiskt ha bättre utbud än voddler men hur bra det funkar vet jag inte förrän jag testat
<jabbadoo> Philip5: testade dem för typ ett år sedan. Det sög. Men då har de ju inte blivit bättre
<Philip5> jabbadoo: samma här. det var massa hajp om det då och sedan när man testade det så var det bara skitfilmer och inte så bra lösning heller
<jabbadoo> bamsefar: det har jag dock hört gott om. Men det är väl inte alls reklamfinansierat, va?
<amelia> jabbadoo: nej, det är som hyrfilm. du betalar 20-50 kr eller något per film..
<jabbadoo> Philip5: plus att man kunde se reklam i 15 minuter och sedan så kraschade det när filmen skulle börja :-P
<jabbadoo> amelia: fast det är ju inte för farligt... tror jag har konto där när jag tänker efter
<Philip5> jabbadoo: ja det var ju ännu "bättre"
<Philip5> funderar på om jag ska sätta mig och lära mig spela race for galaxy
<amelia> jabbadoo: nej, det är som att hyra film nere på stan, fast utan promenad i kyla och snö. :)
<amelia> jabbadoo: du slipper spola tillbaka dvd'n också. hihi
<Philip5> packade det i dag som datorprogram istället för kortspel :)
<Philip5> amelia: ja det är ju bra att man slipper spola tillbaka dvdn och riskera straffavgift :P
<jabbadoo> amelia: inte nog med att det är bekvämt på sommaren, så blir det jättesmidigt när det är -20 *C
<amelia> Philip5: hehe japp.
 * jabbadoo kollar in headweb
<amelia> det bästa med stream:ad film på internet är att jag slipper betala massa pengar för att jag glömmer lämna tillbaka filmen.
<Philip5> amelia: ska ni kolla på forsta twilightfilmen eller?
 * amelia kollar på eclips @ headweb just nu.
<amelia> Philip5: nej, tredje och håller på.
<Philip5> aha
<amelia> Philip5: har sett de andra två redan... och läst böckerna så tycker filmerna är lite halvsega, men jag vill se dem ändå.
<Philip5> umm
<Philip5> gillar du fantasy också eller är det mer sånt här som är din grej?
<Nafallo> haha
<delhage> kväller
 * Nafallo ar hungrig...
<Nafallo> bestallde just stor pizza, stor kebab, medium doner kebab, chips och en flaska cola
<bamsefar> :)
<delhage> åt dig själv?
<Nafallo> japp
<delhage> jesus
 * Nafallo == hangover
<bamsefar> Är du ett kollektiv?
 * bamsefar lagar lax till sig själv och amelia 
<Nafallo> pa det har viset har jag forhoppningsvis mat kvar imorgon :-P
<Philip5> Nafallo: slutar nog med att du ätit upp allt och mår lite illa ;)
<Nafallo> dessutom ska jag dansa hela natten. kommer behova nagot att branna :-)
<delhage> ungdomar...
<bamsefar> delhage: Verkligen..
<Nafallo> haha
<Nafallo> for jag ar ju sa "ung" :-P
<delhage> :)
<delhage> allt är relativt
<Nafallo> dessutom ar flickan jag tankt dansa med 10 ar aldre an mig! ;-)
<Nafallo> total nuter
<Nafallo> minst lika mycket som mig :-P
 * delhage dansar inte frivilligt
<Nafallo> beklagar :-)
<jabbadoo> är "48 timmar" eller "48 timmar igen" någonting att se?
<bamsefar> Hehe
<bamsefar> Om man gillar 80-tals action :)
<bamsefar> jabbadoo: Kollar du på headweb.com eller?
<jabbadoo> japp
<jabbadoo> bamsefar: hade tänkt mig action+komedi
<delhage> dom är rätt kul
<delhage> har jag för mig
 * Nafallo har slagit pa The Matrix :-)
<Nafallo> 1080p ♥
<jabbadoo> delhage: men då kör jag nog på det :-) Får bara se till att jag köper det på datorn med ljud :P
<jabbadoo> Nafallo: den är ju inte heller dum, men kanske lite uttjatad
<Nafallo> jag har inte sett den pa lange
<Nafallo> s/den/dem/
<jabbadoo> haha! sed i irc... men då är det nog ganska uppfriskande att se den!
<Nafallo> dem
<Nafallo> tre filmer ju
<Nafallo> eller ja. tre filmer som egentligen ar tankt att vara samma... antar jag.
<jabbadoo> jo, drog allt över en kam lite grann... på tal om det blir jag osäker på om jag sett trean, men det måtte jag väl gjort.
<Nafallo> maste och maste...
<Nafallo> for mig vore det ett maste ;-)
<jabbadoo> Nafallo: man har kanske inte riktig nördstämpel om man inte sett alla tre... och det vore ju synd, eller? :-P
<Nafallo> man har inte sett filmen forren man sett alla tre.
<Nafallo> lite som LOTR :-P
<delhage> LOTR var en stor gäspning
<delhage> i alla fall sista
 * Nafallo undrar vart hans kebab ar :-P
<delhage> är kebaben i London likadan som här?
<Nafallo> jag minns inte vad ni har dar ar jag radd. beror pa vad man bestaller. vi har shish och doner att valja pa.
<delhage> shish är väl spett?
<Nafallo> eller ja. en mangd kebab.
<Nafallo> mjo.
<Nafallo> vill minnas att det ar det.
<delhage> en svensk kebab är kebabkött och grönsaker m.m. i pitabröd
<Philip5> apropå lotr och fantasy... kan bli kul att se hbo-serien av game of thrones som ska komma till våren
<delhage> är kanske döner
<Nafallo> det tar normalt langre tid att tillaga, sa jag brukar bestalla donner :-P
<Nafallo> min standard ar mixed doner i wrap med vitlok och chilisas. inga gronsaker.
 * jabbadoo tänker off topic och förbryllas av hur lika irc och twitter är...
<delhage> jag har aldrig förstått twitter
<Nafallo> ♥ twitter
<Octavice> Twitter är ganska meningslöst om man har facebook... :P
 * Nafallo gillar twitter battre faktiskt
<Octavice> Jag gillar inget av dom.... men man är ju tvungen att ha det om man vill "umgås" med folk nuförtiden. :P
<Nafallo> men sa foljer jag massa kandisar, och vissa har borjat folja mig tillbaks, vilket ar lite kul sadar :-P
<Octavice> rätt coolt iofs
<Octavice> Fan vad Ubuntu är bra.... har använt det 1 år nu och klarat mig utan Windows.... Ska bara lära mig terminalen ordentligt... :)
<Nafallo> herregud vad mat det var nar det faktiskt kom... :-P
<Nafallo> tre pasar + en pizzakartong
<dagon_> Octavice: vänta bara tills du vågar dig på andra distributioner och upptäcker den riktiga potentialen hos Linux :)
<Octavice> hehe... Debian har jag haft ögonen på... eftersom det verkar vara en rätt "ren" distrubition....
<Octavice> Har kört Redhat för typ 7-8 år sen... men tyckte det var för krångligt...
<Philip5> dagon_: du menar tills han testat kde?!?! :P
<Octavice> Har kört KDE.... Ser ingen direkt skillnad på det och Gnome... :D
<Philip5> Octavice: säg det till gnomarna här att det inte är skillnad på kde och gnome :D
<virtuald> måste man ha ett twitterkonto för att följa deras feeds?
<Octavice> Vad rekommenderar ni för andra distributioner? :)
<virtuald> fedora
<Octavice> fedora... det har jag aldrig provat.... skillnad mot Ubuntu?
<Philip5> virtuald: tror twitter ska gå att följa via rss
<virtuald> octavice: annat paketsystem bl.a.
<virtuald> philip5: smutt
<Philip5> virtuald: tror det här blir min rss-feed på twitter: http://twitter.com/statuses/user_timeline/25953971.rss
 * virtuald trycker på plusset i liferea
<Octavice> Nån som har Nokia N900 här?
<Philip5> nope, kör med android
<Octavice> Rätt coolt att man kan köra en variant av Debian i N900:an ... Funkar rätt bra faktiskt. GIMP bland annat :D
<Philip5> virtuald: fundade den länken bra i liferea?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> men din feed va nog inget för mig :p
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> nä den är ju inte så spännande för alla
<virtuald> mm, hade du meckat in ändringsloggarna uppströms ifrån så hade jag gillat det bättre, men det är nog mycket jobb
<dagon__> Philip5, nja, jag tänkte mer på andra distar :)
<Philip5> jo och så ska man ju förklara varför man vill göra ändringar hitan och ditan... nu gör jag ju bara :)
<virtuald> mm
<coobra> hmms
<coobra> vad sker då ?
<Philip5> dagon__: du menar distar som har kde som standard?!?! :D
<Philip5> coobra: inte mycket... mest det vanliga... lite småsnack om inget viktigt :)
<dagon__> Philip5, nja, där man kan välja kde iaf :)
<Octavice> Vilken IRC klient är bäst enligt er? Jag kör Xchat nu.... Har även Xchat i min N900 :)
<coobra> Philip5: :D
<Philip5> xchat är väl bra men jag kör konversation
<dagon__> irssi är bäst
<dagon__> imho
<Octavice> irssi är väl helt i terminalen eller?
<Philip5> ja
<Octavice> ok... blir för jobbigt :P
<Octavice> Jag får lite för mkt mIRC vibbar av Xchat bara :P
<Philip5> de flesta klienter funkar ju rätt snarlikt
<Octavice> En fråga som jag tänkt på ... Varför blir inloggningsskärmen svart efter en ny kernel uppdatering... (Kör ATI HD4850) ... så måste jag gå in i felsäkert läge och avinstallera fglrx och sen installera det igen??
<Philip5> för att du installerat ati-drivisarna manuellt
<Philip5> inte använder de som kommer med ubuntu
<Octavice> hmm ... kan man installera dom automatiskt?
<Philip5> ja
<Octavice> ofan....
<Octavice> det visste inte jag
<Philip5> installerar du pakete så sköter de uppdateringarna själv
<coobra> knas asså
<peppis> Hej
<Octavice> aha... ska jag lägga till APT grejen i listan?
<Philip5> beror på vad du menar men du kan hämta drivisarna med apt-get t ex
<Philip5> men det kanske är bökigare än andra sätt för dig
<Octavice> Om man drar ner ati drivarna manuellt kan man ju skapa ett paket .... kommer den hämta uppdateringar själv om jag installerar det på det sättet?
<Philip5> beror på
<Philip5> om man gör det rätt så
<Philip5> använder inte ati så vet inte riktigt hur det blir där om man gör så
<Philip5> kör nvidia
<Octavice> mm... men det blir på nästa dator..... Bara intel och Nvidia
<Philip5> du kan hämta drivisarna från ubuntus förråd så blir det rätt
<dagon__> tips
<dagon__> använda de öppna drivarna till ati
<dagon__> fast, ska du spela spel så fixa de proprietära från förrådet
<dagon__> ladda aldrig ner från ati's hemsida
<Octavice> Ofan... jag drar alltid ner från ATI:s hemsida
 * dagon__ är van ati-användare sen '03
<Philip5> Octavice: alltid? som att du alltid gjort det med windows??? ;)
<Octavice> Japp :D
<Octavice> Jag är Windows skadad
<Philip5> tänk om :D
<Octavice> Men känns skönt att slippa windows nu iaf... känner mig säker nog att inte använda det igen... :)
<Philip5> skön insikt
<Octavice> Apples grejer har jag varit vis nog att inte ta med tång ens.... jäkla STASI han den där Steve Jobs kör med...
<Octavice> Jag har även fått 5 pers på jobbet att börja använda Ubuntu... Dom är väldigt nöjda...
<Philip5> najs
<Philip5> snart så börjar du säkert använda kde också och är verkligen i nirvana :P
<dagon__> haha
<Philip5> :)
<Octavice> hehe... kanske det :D
<Octavice> En ursäkt många har att inte köra Linux är att man kan inte videoredigera.... hört flera ggr.. men det finns väl bra program för det i Linux?
<dagon__> jadå
<dagon__> avidemux
<dagon__> hmm
<dagon__> Philip5, vad heter det i kde?
<Philip5> för redigering så är väl openshot, kdenlive och pitive de vettiga
<Philip5> kino kanske
<dagon__> kdenlive var det jag tänkte på
<Octavice> kdenlive känner jag igen.......
<Philip5> finns köpprogram också om man är professionell
<dagon__> superpopulärt
<dagon__> Octavice, handbrake om du vill konvertera filmer
<dagon__> Philip5, måste amarok vara så slött? :P
<Philip5> det är väl rätt sort för att vara en spelare
<Octavice> Finns allt detta i repositories ??
<Philip5> ja
<Octavice> coolt
<Philip5> sedan kan det vara så att det inte alltid är senaste versionerna i ubuntus repo men de ska väl anses vara stabila som ligger där
<Octavice> Jag funderar ju på att köpa en ny dator... Ska jag ha Nvidia chipset och intel processor, och Nvidia GPU ?? Hur mycket RAM ska jag ha? 64bit ????
<dagon__> kör vilken processor du vill
<dagon__> nvidia om du vill ha bra proprietära drivare
<dagon__> minst 4 GB RAM
<dagon__> och såklart kubuntu x64
<Octavice> Okej... lika bra att dra till med 12 GB RAM då.... men om jag kör x64 ... finns det nån Flash version för det?
<peppis> Vilken skillnade de var på pidgin windows och ubuntu
<Philip5> "[20:16] <dagon__> och såklart kubuntu x64"  :D
 * Philip5 tycker man skulle ha en "gilla"-knapp på irc :D
<dagon__> Octavice, det finns en 32-bitars version i en 64-bitars wrapper
<Octavice> Dagon: aha.. nice.... då kan jag kolla youtube som vanligt då
<Philip5> finns 64bit flash också
<Nafallo> ehrm. varfor behover man sa mycket minne?
<Octavice> Nafallo: För framtiden :D
<Philip5> Nafallo: för att mest minne vinner!?!?
<delhage> för virtuella maskiner
<dagon__> Philip5, finns det verkligen det nu?
<dagon__> på riktigt alltså
<Nafallo> min netbook har 1GB minne, 530MB anvands.
<dagon__> delhage vinner med mest logisk förklaring
<delhage> \o/
<Nafallo> verkar vettigare att uppgradera nar man behover?
<dagon__> inte då
<dagon__> bättre att vara förberedd ;)
<Philip5> dagon__: officiellt så räknar adobe den som en preview version men den finns tillgänglig "på riktigt"
<Octavice> Overkill är alltid bäst :D
<dagon__> Philip5; okej, för den förra var ju bara en wrappad version
<Nafallo> jag ar forberedd pa min server... jag har tomma minnesslottar.
<dagon__> måste nog prova isf
<dagon__> Nafallo; du är nog bara lite von Anka :P
<Philip5> dagon__: tror inte maverick använder wrapper längre
<dagon__> i shall try
<Nafallo> dagon__: minnena for den server fortsatter ga ner som det verkar. sa jag far mer "bang for the buck" for att jag vantar. just saying,
<dagon__> :)
<Octavice> Fast till skillnad från Windows använder ju Linux minnet på rätt sätt.... :)
<Nafallo> det sagt... tror jag det ar dags att fylla servern med minne snart :-P
<dagon__> :P
<Nafallo> anvander ~7GB av 8GB, och 2GB swap
<Octavice> gött :)
<Nafallo> 198 dagar uptime :-)
<Octavice> nice :)
<delhage> massa säkerhetshål
<Nafallo> delhage: uptrack
<delhage> ?
<Octavice> :O .... om jag skriver uptime i min terminal så står det 2 users ??
<Nafallo> Octavice: w for att se vilka
<delhage> oh
<delhage> Nafallo: det funkar?
<Nafallo> delhage: verkar sa :-)
<delhage> intressant...
<Octavice> det står jag det är jag på båda ... hmmm
<Octavice> *att
<Octavice> aha... fattar.... :)
<dagon__> jag försökte nog 5 gånger att sätta 'w' som parameter till uptime..
<Octavice> Nån som kör mediatomb här?
<dagon__> jag körde hos en polare
<dagon__> funkar prima
<Octavice> Jepp... jag kör det med min gamla Xbox som klient... och även min N900 .... funkar jäkla bra
<Nafallo> delhage: daremot anvander det en del minne ;-)
<dagon__> Philip5; var lägger till radiostationer i amarok lämpligast?
<dagon__> Nafallo; du som är Jedi Master i kanalen. Hur mycket snabbare upplever man systemet om man lägger /tmp på RAMet?
<Octavice> XBMC är riktigt bra... tyvärr gör dom inga fler versioner för gamla xbox :(
<Nafallo> dagon__: inte alls? :-)
<Nafallo> saker bor inte hamna i tmp
<Nafallo> dessutom kanner jag inte sa valdigt stor skillnad pa RAM och SSD access :-P
<Octavice> Funkar alla SSD diskar med Ubuntu ?
<Nafallo> Octavice: bor gora. diskar anvander inget speciellt. det ar kontrollern med portarna pa moderkortet som behover stod.
<Octavice> Nafallo : ok... gött.. för jag köper nog en sådan också med den nya datorn
<Nafallo> Octavice: jag kan rekommendera Crucial :-)
<Octavice> Nafallo: Okej :)
<Nafallo> inte for att jag testat sa manga andra, och dessutom ar min undersokning nar jag kopte min gammal. men det har fungerat riktigt riktigt bra.
<Octavice> Ok... för ska nog köpa en dator som håller några år... så vill ha riktigt bra grejer
<Nafallo> jag har en tendens att kopa det mesta vad galler olika typer av minne fran Crucial privat :-P
<dagon__> Nafallo; är inte kingstons SSD bra? toppbetyg på komplett
<Octavice> Vilken msn föredrar ni? Jag började med Pidgin men nu tycker jag nog Empathy är grymt mkt bättre
<dagon__> kopete gillar jag nu
<Philip5> heja kopete!
<Philip5> heja kde!
<Octavice> kopete... hmm får prova det när jag kört in KDE då :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Nafallo> dagon__: Kingston = Intels kontroller.
<Nafallo> dagon__: de har barriers for hastigheter i sina kontrollers, vilket jag inte riktigt gillar.
<dagon__> hmm
<dagon__> där ser man
<dagon__> Octavice; emesene om du bara ska ansluta till msnp, annars är pidgin bra för multianslutning till olika protokoll
<Nafallo> min kontroller pa SSDn kor dessutom ARM processor :-D
<Nafallo> lite geek sadar...
<Nafallo> sag forresten en ARM-baserad netbook pa senaste UDS :-)
<Octavice> ARM :) ... som i min N900 ... hehe
<Philip5> arm som nog de flesta mobiler
<Nafallo> 4h batteritid ... och det var utan nagon power management.
<Nafallo> < 1kg :-)
<Nafallo> den var helt klart sexig, men jag skulle inte skaffa den annu.
<dagon__> Nafallo; vad var det för en?
<Nafallo> det daremot vet jag inte :-)
<Nafallo> tror den var tysk eller nagot :-P
<Nafallo> inte nagon av de vanliga tillverkarna iaf. jag hade inte hort talas om dem forr, och jag vet mer om ARM an jag skulle onska ;-)
<Octavice> Spelar nån spel här .. typ wow eller CS,COD....
<Nafallo> Octavice: mahjong?
<Octavice> mja... tänke lite mer grafikkrävande ;)
<Nafallo> compiz? :-P
<Octavice> Det är inget spel ... :P
<Nafallo> bah
<Octavice> Compiz är bara geek bling :P
<Nafallo> ooooh. favoritscene i matrix nu...
<Nafallo> brb
<amelia> *gäsp*
<dagon__> amelia!
<Nafallo> back
<amelia> hej dagon__!
<Octavice> Tävling.... vem kan koda om detta snabbast??
<Octavice> 49 66 20 79 6f 75 20 63 61 6e 20 72 65 61 64 20 74 68 69 73 2c 20 79 6f 75 20 61 72 65 20 61 20 6e 65 72 64 2e 20 43 6f 6e 67 72 61 74 75 6c 61 74 69 6f 6e 73 2e 20 3b 29
<dagon__> assembler är inte min grej,,
<Nafallo> Octavice: "brunette, blonde, red head..."
<Octavice> haha :D
<dagon__> wth
<dagon__> (&#166; <- om det var binär kod :P
<Octavice> Tänk på häxor :D
<madbear> binär? :D
<dagon__> hehe
<madbear> det är ju bokstäver
<madbear> och ja 10 olika folk som fattar binära :D
<amelia> Octavice: If you can read this, you are a nerd. Congratulations. ;)
<madbear> olika folk... dom som förstår och dom som inte förstår..
<Octavice> Det är inte binärt... då hade jag skrivt 1100101001010100101
<Nafallo> 1+1=1
<dagon__> vafan är det då? :(
<Nafallo> 1*1=2
<amelia> dagon__: hexadecimalt
<Octavice> amelia: precis :D
<dagon__> amelia; jag tänkte på det först men det verkade halvdumt :(
<Nafallo> dagon__: om du har f som hogsta... :-)
<dagon__> :>
<dagon__> SWYgeW91IGNhbiByZWFkIHRoaXMsIHlvdSBhcmUgYSBuZXJkLiBDb25ncmF0dWxhdGlvbnMuIDsp
<dagon__> real geek style --^
<Nafallo> dagon__: /dev/urandom? :-P
<amelia> dagon__: meh, det är ju base64..
<Octavice> Emelia: precis :)
<Octavice> *Amelia :P
<Nafallo> dessutom. sluta skriva in mina losenord pa IRC... :-/
<Philip5> amelia: har du vaknat till nu efter filmen? ;)
<amelia> Philip5: japp
<Philip5> :D
<amelia> Philip5: fick pause:a mitt i filmen för att äta middag. :(
<Philip5> amelia: var den bra?
<Philip5> eller bara seg?
<Octavice> Dagon: Snart har du löst det ;)
<dagon__> amelia is the winner
<Nafallo> amelia: ah. kvinnor har inte multi-taskning nog att titta pa film och ata samtidigt? :-P
<Philip5> amelia for president!
<dagon__> kde först
<amelia> Philip5: nja, som väntat.. har ju läst böckerna. :)
<dagon__> amelia kan vara second lady
<amelia> Nafallo: bamsefar vill inte se filmen..
<amelia> dagon__: bah!
<dagon__> :)
<Nafallo> amelia: tvinga honom! :-)
<Philip5> dagon__: ok, när amelia blir miss kde så är hon komplett för presidentskap eller?
<amelia> Nafallo: nej. då kanske han byter lösenord på sitt headweb-konto för att slippa. :(
<dagon__> Philip5; jao
<Nafallo> Philip5: presidents kap? :-)
<Philip5> kanske det också
<Nafallo> amelia: haha. nice!
<amelia> Philip5: isch. jag körde faktiskt KDE ett tag.. typ 1998 :)
<dagon__> ett globalt meddelande till alla i kanalen
<dagon__> 75 68 69 32 195 164 114 32 118 195 164 114 108 100 101 110 115 32 98 195 164 115 116 97 32 109 105 108 106 195 182 32 97 116 116 32 97 114 98 101 116 97 32 105
<Philip5> amelia: det är ju nu det är extra bra med kde4
<Octavice> KDE är världens bästa miljö att arbeta i
<Octavice> :D
<Philip5> Octavice: självklart!
<Octavice> lol
<amelia> Philip5: orka engagera sig. jag kör det jag får på köpet, det viktigaste är ju ändå bara det som står i terminalen ändå. :)
<Philip5> kde är även bäst att inte arbeta i!!! :D
<Philip5> amelia: hehe
 * Nafallo gillar sitt unity
<Octavice> Mkt tjöt om KDE ... får ta och dra in det snart o prova....
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> Octavice: risken är att kde är som knark och du inte kan sluta ;)
<Octavice> hehe ... Låter bra för min del :)
<madbear> Philip5: sluta knarka!
<Octavice> Knarka Linux är aldrig fel... det borde alla göra
<MarkSlap> Gnome <3
<Octavice> Dags för film :) .... ha de!!
<Nafallo> Unity ♥
<Philip5> KDE ♥
<peppis> Tråkigt att inte min icq funkar
<spacebug-> peppis: du gör nått fel
<peppis> spacebug-: antagligen
<Nafallo> har ni andrat era facebook bilder annu? :-)
<peppis> Nafallo: va?
<spacebug-> peppis: vad får du för felmeddelande?
<Nafallo> peppis: vilken bit av fragan ar det som forbryllar dig?
<dagon__> Nafallo; varför byta?
<Nafallo> dagon__: nagon kampanj mot barnmishandel.
<dagon__> orly
<Nafallo> dagon__: mer info pa min wall i ett statusmeddelande for inte sa langa sedan.
<Nafallo> httpp://nafallo.info/facebook
<Nafallo> bah
<dagon__> hhttpp
<Nafallo> http://nafallo.info/facebook
<Nafallo> herregud.
<Nafallo> forsokte hjalpa nagon med ett natverksproblem pa -server.
<Nafallo> aldrig mer :-/
<Lingvarn> Någon som kanske skulle kunna hjälpa mig ?;P
<Philip5> det vet vi inte förrän vi hört frågan
<Philip5> Nafallo: det som är så kul
<Lingvarn> jo alltså jag installerade ubuntu på datorn men jag kan liksom inte avinstallera windows 7
<Lingvarn> den vill inte läsa av installtions filen
<Philip5> hur installerade du ubuntu då?
<Philip5> wubi kanske då?
<Lingvarn> jag kopierade iso filen på en dvd skiva sen när installtions pogrammet kom upp tryckte jag på demo men sen stod där att man kunde installera hela senare från skivan;P
<Lingvarn> förstår du vad jag menar ?;P
<Philip5> ja
<Lingvarn> så hur ska man göra ?
<Philip5> alltså, om man gjort som jag du gjort och som man "bör" så borde du ha minst en partition med ubuntu och en med windows. vill du bara tabort windos kan du radera den patitionen
<Lingvarn> ja för mitt windows 7 bra klyddar hela tiden orkar liksom inte med det
<Lingvarn> men hur raderar man windows sektionen?
<Lingvarn> men hur gör man det ?
<Victor_> hej
<Lingvarn> hej
<Lingvarn> någon som kan hjälpa mig ?
<Philip5> Lingvarn: enklast är kanske om du installerar ett program som gparted och där jag du radera och skapa partitioner
<Lingvarn> var hittar jag det då?
<Nafallo> Philip5: varfor ar inte palimpsest ett alternativ? ;-)
<Qrizze> apt-get install gparded
<MarkSlap> sudo aptitude install gparted
<MarkSlap> Skriv det i en terminal.
<Lingvarn> haha hur får jag fram den på ubuntu?;p
<MarkSlap> System tror jag den finns under.
<MarkSlap> hmm
<MarkSlap> Eller tryck alt-f2
<MarkSlap> Sen skriver du gnome-terminal
<MarkSlap> Och enter.
<Nafallo> herregud. vad ar det for fel pa 1) redan installerade program, 2) anvanda Ubuntu Software Center ?
<MarkSlap> Vad är det?
<MarkSlap> Jag hjälpte dom bara på traven hur man installerar.
<Nafallo> langst ner pa applikationsmenyn.
<MarkSlap> Nafallo: Och om du är så mycket bättre så kan du skriva vad Lingvarn ska använda i stället för att vara dryg och otrevlig.
<Nafallo> mycketmycket vettigare for nagon som ar ny och van vid windows
<Lingvarn> så nu fick jag fram terminalen;P
<Nafallo> MarkSlap: hade jag kort en Ubuntu Desktop hade jag sakert kunna gora det. men nu gor jag ju inte det.
<Nafallo> dessutom kor jag inte samma sprak
<MarkSlap> Jag kör också Ubuntu Server, inte är jag otrevlig för det.
<MarkSlap> Det ser vi.
 * Nafallo kor Ubuntu Netbook pa engelska
<MarkSlap> Varför då?
<MarkSlap> Finns det inga språkpaket till Ubuntu Netbook?
<Nafallo> for att jag anvander en netbook i England? :-)
<MarkSlap> Eller teckenlayouter iaf.
<MarkSlap> Jag använder Windows i Irland, jag har åäö.
<Lingvarn> står att den inte kunde öppna låsfilen
<Norrland> Nafallo: psst, "setxkbmap se" upplev svenskans åäö
<Nafallo> och det var inte min mening att vara otrevlig. jag ar bara lite trott pa att vi pekar pa terminalen for ALLTING i den mest anvandarvanliga distributionen 2010 :-)
<MarkSlap> Terminalen äger ju. :)
<Nafallo> Norrland: compose + " + a = ä orka kora utrikiska?
<MarkSlap> Med tanke på att jag sitter i en textbaserad Ubuntu-version så har jag inte mycket till alternativ. :D
<MarkSlap> Nafallo: Vart i England är du?
<Nafallo> MarkSlap: London
<MarkSlap> Okej :)
<Nafallo> mer an 3 ar in.
<Nafallo> :-)
<MarkSlap> ah
<MarkSlap> How's it goin' like?
<Lingvarn> vad ska man göra om det inte går att komma åt det genom terminalen?
<MarkSlap> Lingvarn: Skrev du sudo först?
<MarkSlap> För då ska den bli upplåst.
<Lingvarn> nä det glömde jag;P
<Nafallo> engelsk keyboard fungerar mycket battre an svensk nar man skoter servrar med engelska tangentbord oavsett. jag forsokte kora svenskt forsta veckan, men det blev bara brainfuck av att byta layout hela tiden :-P
<MarkSlap> :D
<MarkSlap> Windows har någon jobbig shortcut för det där (shift-alt), så det går att byta ganska smidigt.
<Nafallo> dessutom kandes engelska mycket bekvamare an svenska, och det ar for nagon som spenderat 10 ar dessforinnan med svenskt :-P
<MarkSlap> :)
<Lingvarn> är det lösenordet som man har för inloggningen ?
<Nafallo> Lingvarn: japp
<MarkSlap> Kan vara
<Lingvarn> kan inte skriva in siffror;P
<Nafallo> Lingvarn: varfor inte?
<Nafallo> Lingvarn: (tecknen du skriver in kommer inte visas pa skarmen, men de finns dar oavsett)
<Lingvarn> aha okej;P
<Lingvarn> står att den inte kunde hitta paketet gparded;P
<MarkSlap> gparted
<MarkSlap> Ta den raden jag skrev
<Lingvarn> ah(I)
<Nafallo> det finns ocksa ett verktyg redan installerat under system/administration/disk utility eller nagot sadant.
<Nafallo> brukar vara mer lattanvant an gparted
<Lingvarn> så nu kommer det fram ngt;P
<Lingvarn> hur ska man gå till väga sen då?
<Lingvarn> men om jag vill ta bort windows helt och bara köra ubuntu hur delar jag upp min 500g hårdisk då?
<IPconfig> hello
<IPconfig> s[g en video dar man hade gjort sa nar man tryckte pa ett program backom byte dom plats
<IPconfig> sag varsta ballt ut
<MarkSlap> Huh?
<Lingvarn> nä för jag vill inte ha windows alls för det är skit
<IPconfig> nej de 'r de inte
<IPconfig> men mindre bra
<Lingvarn> jaja ;P
<Lingvarn> men hur ska jag göra nu när jag skrivit in det i terminalen?
<MarkSlap> Det smidigaste är egentligen bara att installera om Ubuntu och formatera om hela disken.
<Lingvarn> men när jag sätter i skivan så får jag bara två allternativ det är att installera ubuntu i windows , sen det andra är att man kan välja demo sen installera det som ända oprativsystemet
<Lingvarn> men när jag kör skivan i ubuntu så står det att den inte hittar autostartpogrammet:S
<IPconfig> botta med windows och leta efter windows format program
<IPconfig> och bytt fil system p[ disken till nsft
<IPconfig> eller vad de nu kan heta
<dagon__> yay! Nafallo ville vara vän med mig :)
<Lingvarn> ska jag köra med wine menar du?;P
<IPconfig> nej
<IPconfig> bara boota med windows
<Lingvarn> ska jag installera i windows då?;P
<Philip5> Lingvarn: men du kör windows då och stoppar i skivan och sedan installerar därifrån eller hur?
<Lingvarn> ja
<Philip5> då blir det wubi
<Philip5> det bästa är att starta om datorn med skivan i och installera där för då blir det en ren ubuntuinstallation
<Philip5> oberoende av windows
<IPconfig> starta up din dator med windows med en CD
<dagon__> Philip5; finns det stöd för dropbox i dolphin?
<IPconfig> och formatera och byt filsystem i disken
<Nafallo> ska det inte finnas nagot migreringsprogram nagonstans... eller ar det nagot de jobbar pa?
<Nafallo> jag vet med sakerhet att jag hort nagot om det.
<Lingvarn> vad är dropbox?;P vadå byta filsystem?
<IPconfig> vad
<IPconfig> men i windows 7 kan du h;ger klicka p[ dator
<Lingvarn> ja
<IPconfig> och tryck p[ diskar
<Lingvarn> ja
<IPconfig> de stor n[ kul med diskar
<Philip5> dagon__: tror det finns som plugin men vet inte om den finns i repon
<dagon__> hmm
<dagon__> dropbox kanske själva tillhandahåller iofs
<IPconfig> tryck d'r och tryck formatera sen byter du filsystem
<IPconfig> till nfst eller n[t
<IPconfig> defult 'r fat
<IPconfig> fat32
<MarkSlap> ntfs tror jag du syftar på?
<IPconfig> ah thx
<Nafallo> ehrm. vad forsoker ni gora nu?
<Lingvarn> sen när jag gjort det ska jag starta om datorn med skivan inne ?;P
<Nafallo> jag trodde malet var enbart Ubuntu pa datorn. varfor slanga in NTFS partitioner da?
<Lingvarn> jo det är det
<Lingvarn> hur gör jag det enklast för mig då?
<Nafallo> Lingvarn: om du inte hittar nagonstans i din ubuntu installation som ger dig ett alternativ att migrera, ta all backup du behover, starta om datorn med en ubuntu installationsskiva i och rensa hela harddisken nar du far det valet i installationen.
<Lingvarn> okej då trycker man f12 eller ngt sånt när man startar med skivan inne?;P
<Nafallo> det ar olika fran maskin till maskin. du vill se till att datorn startar fran skivan dock.
<Lingvarn> men kan man inte göra ngt liknade på diskverktyg?
<Lingvarn> ajja jag får testa och se om det funkar
<dagon__> Philip5; ingen integration för dolphin men demonen funkar iaf och den synkar ändå till mappen
<Nafallo> Lingvarn: eftersom du installerat fran windows kommer inte ubuntu ha en egen partition pa harddisken. det ar installerat i en fil pa windows partition :-)
<IPconfig> anv'nder n[n cisco tunnel
<Nafallo> vad ar en cisco tunnel?
<dagon__> fysisk VPN? Oo
<Philip5> dagon__: du får nog annars kör med typ den här: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/?content=124416
<dagon__> den verkade bra
<dagon__> får nog prova
<dagon__> men nu: star wars!
 * Nafallo kastar stjarnor pa dagon__ 
<Philip5> dagon__: vilken av dem?
<lingvarn> så nu nu funkar det tack så mycket för all hjälp jag fick här ifrån:)
<Nafallo> !seen peetra
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> inte inne sedan i onsdags
<peppis> undra vilket mobilt bredband man ska fixa
<K350> inte comhem
<K350> de har inbyd skit i modemem man får av dem
<peppis> K350: de har jag nu
<Nafallo> hmm. vilka ar de vanligaste sakerna man kan gora for att motverka spam?
<virtuald> inte ge ut sin adress, använda tjänster som mailinator.com när man registrerar sig på sidor, kanske sätta en catchall och blockera adresserna man får spam på
<Nafallo> inget av de kommer hjalpa mig. jag har ett par tre adresser som gar till min inbox, och de ar alla tankte att vara i public domain.
<Nafallo> jag behover snarare hitta satt att rensa ut spam.
<Nafallo> greylisting blir nog ett forsta steg iaf.
<virtuald> ok
<Nafallo> bra poanger dock, aven om jag inte ar helt saker pa catchall och vad man vinner med det.
<Nafallo> jag foredrar att min mailserver sager att inte anvandaren finns :-)
<Nafallo> kanns mer ratt
<virtuald> :>
<virtuald> mm
 * Nafallo kollar pa munin exchange vad folk gor grafer av... borde peka pa vilka saker som finns ;-)
<Nafallo> oooh. invalid HELO
<Nafallo> intressant! :-)
<IPconfig> kan nan hj'lpa mig att satta up rxvt theam
<IPconfig> tar de som ett nej
<kodein> ok.
<dagon__> Philip5; Episode II
<_Trullo> telia har bra spamkontroll nu
#ubuntu-se 2010-12-05
<Philip5> dagon__: så pass
<dagon__> _Trullo; dårå?
<dagon__> sover ni?!
<coobra> :D
<coobra> ja
<dagon__> wtf
<coobra> f t WAAAY
<dagon__> :)
<coobra> sup
<dagon__> nm
<coobra> läget
<dagon__> star wars
<dagon__> u?
<coobra> lasersabeln !!!!
<dagon__> chargin mah...... light saber!
<coobra> omg...
 * coobra runns
<coobra> dagon__: HAS THE SABEL !!!! PPL !!!!! RUN HE IS EVIL
 * dagon__ gives away an evil grin
 * coobra goes OOOOOOOO
<dagon__> http://www.asciimation.co.nz/
<coobra> ohh
<coobra> det som motd på en server :D
<lingvarn> jag hade 3 kärnor i datorn innan är alla dem aktiva nu med ubuntu istallerat? eller måsta man aktivera dem?
<dagon__> de finns aktiva
<dagon__> om du kör x64
<coobra> sparka lite på lådan
<lingvarn> för jag skulle installera wow innan jag har har 3 på 2.8
<lingvarn> där stod ngt om cpu
<coobra> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dagon__> coobra; telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl <- bättre kvalitet i terminalen :D och ännu bättre om du kör IPv6 xD
<lingvarn> hur ska jag skriva i terminalen?
<dagon__> det som coobra skrev
<dagon__> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<coobra> :D
<lingvarn> måste man skriva sudo innan ?;P^
<dagon__> nope
<coobra> dagon__: :D
<lingvarn> haha vad ska man sen kolla efter då?;P
<dagon__> någonstans lär det stå hur många kärnor som körs
<lingvarn> haha hur ser man det ?;p är inte så inne i detta;P
<lingvarn> cpu cores kanske ?;P
<dagon__> du får upp listningar för varje kärna
<dagon__> processor : 0
<dagon__> processor : 1
<dagon__> processor : 2
<lingvarn> ja precis
<dagon__> = 3 st
<lingvarn> undrar vrf det med wow sa att jag inte hade tillräckligt då=/
<dagon__> ehm
<dagon__> wow utnyttjar väl bara en kärna ändå?
<coobra> hehehe
<coobra> wow
<lingvarn> det kan det väl inte göra eller ?;P
<coobra> orka
<coobra> :D
<dagon__> lingvarn; tveksamt
<lingvarn> haha det ända spelet jag har ;P spelar inte mycket;P
<dagon__> :P
<dagon__> Starcraft 2 utnyttjar 2 kärnor
<dagon__> och då har jag 2 kärnor över till OS:et
<dagon__> *skryta*
<lingvarn> nice:)
<lingvarn> tog bort windows innan;P
<amelia> *gäsp*
<lingvarn> haha
<dagon__> här är cpuinfon om cpu'n i denna pinsamma laptopen
<dagon__> processor       : 0
<dagon__> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<dagon__> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz
<dagon__> cache size      : 2048 KB
<dagon__> skratta nu åt det
<dagon__> :>
<lingvarn> hehe:)
<dagon__> och ändå kör jag kubuntu 10.10 som är mer än dubbelt så snyggt som windows 7 ;)
<dagon__> amelia; är du vaken än? :o
<coobra> :D
<coobra> amelia: :D
<amelia> dagon__: jajemen, har städat i köket. :)
<dagon__> :)
<dagon__> "It is obvious that this contest cannot be decided by our knowledge of the Force... but by our skills with a lightsaber."
<dagon__> Count Dooku has spoken
<coobra> :D
<coobra> heheh
<coobra> dagon__: är en sithloord :D
<dagon__> "Unlimited Power!"
<Philip5> amelia: vad du är duktig då
<Philip5> putsar och donar
<dagon__> "I have waited a long time for this moment, my little green friend. ...At last, the Jedi are no more."
 * dagon__ är en riktig Star Wars-nörd
<dagon__> egentligen ville jag bli fotad med Darth Vader på ett köpcenter idag men det var bara för barn :(
<amelia> dagon__: sa de nej?
<coobra> dagon__: :D
<K350> Någon som vet om det finns någonslags adapter man kan ha mellan modemet och vnätverksutaget i väggen?
<speedxcore> K350: va?
<virtuald> k350: antingen har du ett nätverksuttag i väggen, eller så har du ett modem
<speedxcore> nån som har erfarenhet av kvm <- virtualiseringen
<virtuald> lite och det var ett tag sen
<speedxcore> virtuald: men du hann testa lite?
<virtuald> ja
<speedxcore> virtuald: krångel eller trevligt? vad var ditt spontana intryck?
<virtuald> grejade med virt-manager och virtsh eller hur de stavade det
<virtuald> mja, det va lite krångel då men det är fixat nu
<speedxcore> jag kör vmware-server 2.0 nu, den är rätt ok, men har sina issues
<virtuald> aha
<speedxcore> stör mig på att jag inte kan få terminal i terminal a la screen
<speedxcore> man ska istället gå via en störande webgui
<virtuald> :>
<K350> virtuald: Jag har et tmodem sm är kopplat till nätverksutaget i väggen
<virtuald> k350: jag skulle inte kalla det ett nätverksuttag när du behöver ett modem till det
<movinthex> Om jag börjar ta emot stora summor kontanter via snigelbrev och därefter sätter in dem på mitt personliga bankkonto och därefter för över dem elektroniskt för att ge anonymitet åt dessa personer, kan det räknas som olaglig penningtvätt?
<movinthex> Och har svenska banker några problem med att ett personkonto börjar skicka iväg en massa pengar hit och dit hela tiden?
<virtuald> ja
<virtuald> kanske inte bankerna men skatteverket
<movinthex> Hmm...
<spacebug-> banken frågar vad pengarna kommer ifrån om du sätter in över en viss summa (typ 10.000 kr)
<movinthex> "Jag vet inte"
<speedxcore> movinthex: du kommer få problem med skatteverket, sen om du har stor skala finansinspektionen och polisen.
<movinthex> Vad exakt är det som är olagligt i det hela, dock?
<movinthex> Att man inte vet varifrån pengarna kommer?
<speedxcore> movinthex: det är skumt, bara så. Ofta när folk inte vet, så beror det på brott.
<speedxcore> movinthex: samhället har bestämt att det är skumt.
<spacebug-> precis, inte olagligt i sig men du kommer få ögon på dig
<movinthex> =/
<virtuald> movinthex: men om du har t.ex. en frisörsalong är det lättare :p
<movinthex> Ingen bank tycks ha någon slags "public service"-funktion... utan de skulle bara kunna stänga av ett personkonto?
<speedxcore> movinthex: var nog med att ha en perfekt redovisning, gärna en firma och en revisor om du ska börja med det där. Så du inte får ditt liv förstört med fängelse och skönstaxering.
<movinthex> Hur överlever man utan bankkonto år 2010?
<movinthex> Hmm...
<movinthex> Låter inte så SKÖNT, det. :/
<spacebug-> däremot om det senare visar sig att det är olagligheter inblandat i var pengarna kommer ifrån eller skickas till osv så kan du nog åka dit för medhjälp å sånt
<movinthex> Jävlar vad svårt allt ska vara då.
<speedxcore> movinthex: tja lagarna finns till för att vi ska få iaf lite mindre organiserad brottslighet än vi redan har.
<spacebug-> tjänar du nått på att hjälpa någon med detta? om det inte är olagligt kan de väl själva göra det
<movinthex> Pja... jag hade tänkt ta procent av summan som "arvode" för tjänsten.
<movinthex> Nja... de kanske vill vara anonyma ändå.
<movinthex> speedxcore: Mäh. Begränsar allting, ju.
<movinthex> Blotta tanken på mafia i Sverige känns nästan skrattretande... men det finns väl Hells Angels och flera andra motorcykelklubbar i alla fall här.
<movinthex> *maffia
<speedxcore> movinthex: det finns massor
<movinthex> Man förstår dem, så svårt det är att tjäna pengar lagligt.
<speedxcore> movinthex: kika lite på följande branscher: krog/event, seo/katalog/marknadsföring, skrot, åkeri, bygg... med flera så hittar du dina "tunga killar"
<movinthex> Du kanske kan svara på varför hela lokaltidningens personannonser domineras av vad som verkar vara samma halvt icke skrivkunniga skrothandlare som vill ha "bilar av alla slag"?
<movinthex> I varenda nummer är det endast sådana annonser, och alla verkar skrivna på samma sätt fast med lite olika namn.
<speedxcore> för att dom gör en bra affär.
<speedxcore> folk är lata
<movinthex> Varför vill han köpa en massa skrotbilar? Hur får man pengar på det?
<speedxcore> dom ger dåligt med cash för bilen.. stripar den, och gör pengar
<movinthex> =/
<speedxcore> movinthex: du river ut alla reservdelar, om det är en gammal bil, med exotiska delar. Delarna lägger du på blocket/tradera och bildelssajter. Sen när du strippat allt. Så gör du mos av bilen och säljer metallen. Metallpriserna är höga nu.
<movinthex> De skriver aldrig ut några priser eller riktpriser som man kan tänkas få.
<speedxcore> movinthex: en bra affär söker inte upp dig =)
<speedxcore> movinthex: personen som låter som hämta är lat. och får lite pengar, och dom gör vinst.
<movinthex> Är bara förvånad över att det tydligen finns så mycket skrotbilar överallt.
<speedxcore> movinthex: nu fixar dom flesta inte att demontera en bil.. så bilföretagen gör faktiskt ett rätt rejält arbete.
<movinthex> Det är som att han lika gärna kunde köpa en riktig annons i tidningen, men att fylla upp hela annonssidan med dubletter var lite billigare.
<speedxcore> sverige har en gammal vagnpark
<speedxcore> många föredrar ju lite sunkigare vinterbilar t.ex.
<movinthex> =S
<movinthex> Vinterbilar?
<speedxcore> ja du vet i sverige saltar man skiten ur vägarna
<speedxcore> så bilar rostar
<speedxcore> många väljer att ha en fancy sommar bil, som bor i garage under vintern
<speedxcore> på vintern används sen 740
<movinthex> Jaså...
<movinthex> Visste jag inte, men kan heller inte något om bilar.
<movinthex> Vad är alternativet till att salta?
<speedxcore> att inte salta
<movinthex> Skrapa rent med grävskoporna så det flyger gnistor?
<speedxcore> att folk kör lite försiktigare
<speedxcore> stora delar av sverige vägsaltar inte så mkt..  norra norrland och gotland
<movinthex> Men varför rostar bilar för det?  Det flyger upp snö med salt på och fastnar där inne vid däcken?
<speedxcore> movinthex: precis så
<speedxcore> movinthex: det blir en elak jäkla sörja
<movinthex> =/
<movinthex> Känns som att just på vintern behövs en bra bil.
<movinthex> Som inte sladdar och så.
<movinthex> Och då använder folk gammalt skit?
<speedxcore> den sladdar som du kör
<movinthex> Som kanske inte ens har värme...
<speedxcore> det är bra värme i gamla volvos
<speedxcore> volvos är gjorda för svenskt klimat
<movinthex> Fast jag gillar personligen gamla "analoga" bilar bättre än teknologiska vidunder.
<speedxcore> lättare att laga
<movinthex> Sitter rent allmänt typ aldrig i en bil, men minns den iskalla Volvo 240:n när man gick in i den på vintern.
<movinthex> Det var lika kallt inne i den som ute... hehe.
<speedxcore> så är det med alla bilar som man går in i
<speedxcore> om man inte har nån värmare på innan =)
<movinthex> =/
<movinthex> Just nu är det för övrigt svinkallt inomhus...
<speedxcore> har du inga datorer?
<movinthex> Jo... en.
<speedxcore> värmer den inte up
<speedxcore> upp
<movinthex> Nä... fattar inte vad som är fel här
<movinthex> Så där jobbigt kallt så man knappt kan tänka.
<movinthex> Undrar om alla har det så just nu p.g.a. vädret.
<movinthex> Eller om verkligen är något riktigt fel här.
<speedxcore> bor du i norr
<movinthex> Nepp... Ståckiz.
<speedxcore> jag har bara -3.4 stockis
<speedxcore> ute
<speedxcore> 27 inne
<speedxcore> mys
<movinthex> !!
<movinthex> 27 grader?
<movinthex> Lyllos.
<movinthex> Svinkalla 20 grader här, och knappt det.
<movinthex> Känns som -273.
<speedxcore> sitter å letar billiga dedikerade eller molnlagrig
<movinthex> I din mysiga tropiska värme.
<speedxcore> ungefär så
<movinthex> Billigt = skit, i typ 100% av fallen.
<speedxcore> nja
<speedxcore> det stämmer inte
<speedxcore> servers i sverige är dyrt
<speedxcore> många utländska aktörer med stordrift ger bättre service och lägre pris
<movinthex> Många svenska företag känns äckligt dyra, ja.
<speedxcore> om du tror att dyrt alltid är bra behöver du seriöst öppna dina ögon?
<movinthex> Levonline dyker upp i minnet... 30 GB/månad... 3000 GB/månad för samma pris utomlands. ;S
<speedxcore> movinthex: inom mode, inredning, mat så "skapar man värde", det innebär att man ger produkten en högt upplevt värde genom reklam, och förpackning.
<speedxcore> det där gäller många fler branscher också
<movinthex> Jo, men jag menar inte riktigt så...
<speedxcore> den riktiga kvalitén har, med kunnande att göra. De flesta kan inte avgöra textil kvalité på en jacka, eller om nu internetlinorna till en webserver håller hög klass.
<movinthex> Tror ni man kan tjäna några pengar på att driva en chatt nuförtiden? Alltså INTE en IRC-kanal då, utan en gammal hederlig chatt.
<coobra> nej
<coobra> facebook har tagit allt :p
<movinthex> Facefuck har ju inte ens verifiering av identitet... fattar inte hur folk kan använda det då?
<movinthex> De borde ju kräva att man laddar upp sitt ID/pass.
<movinthex> Och verifierar att namnet är rätt och så.
<coobra> heh
<coobra> man behöver inte fatta
<coobra> det är bara så
<coobra> :D
<movinthex> Svenskar är mongoloider.
<movinthex> =/
<movinthex> Bara att höra på Ring P1.
<coobra> nej
<coobra> vi är smarta
<movinthex> Perfekt om man vill ha högt blodtryck.
<coobra> men går på allt nytt
<coobra> :pp
<movinthex> Detta är ett U-land som lånar ut pengar till Irland, ett annat U-land.
<movinthex> Vi lånar ut pengar med lånade pengar.
<coobra> japp
<movinthex> Alla tidigare statliga företag är utsålda till utländska företag.
<coobra> :D
<movinthex> Skitland, precis som resten. :/
<movinthex> Helt ihåligt.
<coobra> :(
<movinthex> Inget genuint finns kvar längre.
<coobra> knas ere
<movinthex> Och så forcerar de EU in i grundlagen.
<movinthex> När jag sammanfattar det så här blir jag rädd...
<buurd> Någon som har en fungerande wubilder fil som jag skulle kunna få då min Wubi inte vill starta idag..
<PontusOhman> Någon som har hållt på med korsningsschema tidigare?
<fredrik__> Behöver lite hjälp med det här evinnerliga problemet med SMB shares ... Jag har delat ut en mapp på en dator som kör ubuntu.. går sedan till min lapptop som också kör ubuntu och places->network ->Windows network->workgroup och där tar det stop failed to retrieve share list from server
<fredrik__> har även provat "connect to server" type=windows share; server 192.168.1.2 (datorn med utdelad mapp); share=my_share
<fredrik__> men det går inte heller
<cahoot> nfs är inte aktuellt?
<EAG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889&highlight=installing+NFS <-- ok guide
<fredrik__> fick precis igång det.. ibland så räcker det med att fråga :)
<fredrik__> men när man monterar via "places"
<fredrik__> vad blir det för sökväg till monteringen då?
<cahoot> prova med bara kommandot 'mount' i terminal
<fredrik__> Om jag skall komma åt den utdelade mappen från t.ex ett verktyg för att tagga mp3:or så måste jag ju veta vart den utdelade mappen tar vägen
<fredrik__> kan man se monteringen med mount?
<cahoot> provsa
<fredrik__> ser konstigt ut
<fredrik__> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/fredrik/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=fredrik)
<fredrik__> vad betyder det? Det där ser ut som en skum montering?
<cahoot>  vad visar ls -la   /home/fredrik/.gvfs   ?
<fredrik__> cahoot,
<fredrik__> cahoot, ah! Där var den
<fredrik__> :)
<snille> Någon som har ett tipps på hur man kan få en indikation i panelen (med en röd eller grön "knapp") om en ip inte svarar på ping?
<chees> Philip5 är du inne
<chees> nu slog te till
<chees> med grejer som låser sig
<amelia> offtopic: någon som vet vad sånna där jättelätta och tunna muggar heter, de har en böjd rundan kant runtom och brukar vara målad i en färg med örat och kanten i en annan färg?
<amelia> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQthGLQ9dXSSdbGDJJWnq1bPBQTRZS7K2YjXJaMnlhIWSvFMiPR <- sånna där menar jag. :)
<kodein> emaljmugg?
<barzam> emaljmugg stämmer
<marten71> hejsan är det någon som har tele2 mobilt bredband som har uppdaterat till nya ubuntu och har fått väldigt dålig hastighet?
<barzam> marten71: det beror säkert på modemet, vet du vilken modell du har?
<marten71> ska kolla
<barzam> (lsusb)
<marten71> e1750
<marten71> det gick toppen med gamla ubuntu
<barzam> på min arch-installation var det bara att installera usb_modeswitch och köra (har samma modem)
<barzam> hur dålig hastighet får du?
<marten71> går knappt att surfa
<barzam> pröva bredbandskollen.se
<marten71> ok
<marten71> tack
<barzam> eller speedtest.net
<Norrland> barzam: prova byt dns-server kanske?
<marten71> ska kolla tack så mycket
<Norrland> uhm, var menat till marten såklart...
<amelia> tack barzam och kodein
<henrik_> jag har en ntfs-disk i min ubuntu server och när jag kör ls så visas filerna med markerad grön text så man måste anstränga sig för att ens kunna läsa texten
<henrik_> hur fixar jag så att det ser ut på samma sätt som jag har med mina ext4-diskar?
<Norrland> henrik_: att de är grönmarkerade visar bara att de är körbara. tex om du kör ls -l på ntfs-disken så ser du att filerna har rättigheterna rwxrwxr-x tex
<henrik_> Norrland: jo har förstått att det handlar om rättigheter men det ser ut som fan :P
<Norrland> henrik_: ah jo :)
<henrik_> drwxrwxrwx
<henrik_> är rättigheterna
<Norrland> tror de är så att "ls" har nått alias som ser ut ungefär såhär "ls=ls --color=auto"
<kodein> ändra till en annan färg än grön för dem i din terminal ;)
<henrik_> kör xterm-color från min terminal
<henrik_> alltså får man bara bort markeringen bakom texten är det ingen big deal
<kodein> ja... redigera .Xdefaults som sagt...
<kodein> *color2:         rgb:88/be/32 ! är säkert en mindre neongrön grön, t.ex.
<henrik_> kodein: menar du på min server nu eller från min host?
<kodein> på datorn du kör din terminal, lämpligen
<henrik_> jag kör OSX..
<henrik_> :P
<kodein> ja, så?
<henrik_> ~/.Xdefaults?
<kodein> om du kör xterm så tittar den ju fortfarande på .Xdefaults
<kodein> ja
<henrik_> den filen är tom, eller ja, finns inte
<vacum> kör du vit bakgrund?
<vacum> henrik_:
<henrik_> svart
<vacum> ok
<vacum> bra
<vacum> annars går det inte att läsa nått :-)
<kodein> då kan man skapa den...
<henrik_> gjorde det
<henrik_> ingen skillnad
<kodein> sedan kör du xrdb -load ~/.Xdefaults
<kodein> sedan startar du om xterm
<henrik_> blev nog lite mer läsbart
<kodein> det är ju bara rgb-värden, så det är lätt att fixa eget färgtema helt om man vill. finns mer info om man gögglar ;)
<cHarNe2> någon som har en tv med nätverks anslutningen och använder den anslutningen?
<Philip5> cHarNe2: jo jag har både tv och nätverksanslutning... det har nog vi flesta här ;)
<cHarNe2> Philip5: -.-
 * delhage har inte tv
<henrik_> löste allt genom http://ww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9390984 kodein :)
<henrik_> tack ändå
<roland> någon som är bra på Wubi här idag?
<roland> Ingen här alls idag?
<Philip5> jodå
<Philip5> men du får nog fråga lite mer specifikt för att någon ska kunna svara
<Noriega> Vet någon varför rhytmbox inte ser vissa mp3-filer? Kan filändelsen .mp3 använda olika codecs?
<Philip5> Noriega: ja det är klart den kan. .mp3 som ändelse är bara text
<Noriega> ok
<Philip5> fast det kan även vara så att den kodats med någon icke standard mp3-program också men det är ju ovanligt
<Philip5> Noriega: du kan på ett enkelt sätt kolla lite data om en fil genom kommandot file
<Philip5> i en terminal skriv då: file /path/to/file
<Noriega> ah! ska se
<Philip5> är den en äkta mp3 så talar den om det där
<Noriega> Här är en av de som inte funkar: Audio file with ID3 version 2.3.0, contains: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kbps, 44.1 kHz, Monaural
<Coffe> någon som vet om de går att tanka ner klipp från sr.se ?
<bamsefar> andol: Hur kändes det att bli av med headweboskulden i går då? :)
<Philip5> Noriega: ser ju rätt ut. har du installerat stöd för mp3? kan du spela andra mp3or?
<Philip5> bamsefar: vi har inte hört ett ord från honom sedan han gick in i sitt beroende. han är nog fast.... ;)
<Noriega> ja, andra kan jag spela. ska se vad de får från "file"
<Noriega> här är en som funkar
<Noriega> Audio file with ID3 version 2.3.0, contains: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 256 kbps, 44.1 kHz, Stereo
<Noriega> märkligt..
<Noriega> kbps skiljer, men det ska ju inte spela någon roll
<Noriega> tycker jag..
<bamsefar> Philip5: Gött! :)
<bamsefar> Philip5: Eller så valde han att se ben hur, då är den nog inte slut än.
<Philip5> Noriega: kan det kanske vara fel på den så den är skadad eller nått om det bara är just den
<Philip5> bamsefar: hehe, så kan det också vara
<bamsefar> Nä, dags att fortsätta med middagen.
<Coffe> Philip5, du som kan allt , hur "rippar " jag ett program från sr.se ?
<Noriega> Ja. Får kolla vidare med andra program. Tack för hjälpen!
<Philip5> bamsefar: man får kanske mycket film för pengarna då
<Philip5> Coffe: fråga bamsefar för han är en baddare på att rippa media ;P
<roland> Hej! Någon som vet hur man återställer en Wubi-installation?
<roland> Windows bootloader visar Ubuntu men det verkar inte som att Grub hoppar igång som den ska.
<Philip5> Coffe: fast när det handlar om ljudbara så är det ju bara att peka pulseaudio på vanligt inspelningsprogram
<roland> Jag får se ett felmeddelande men det försvinner för snabbt för att jag ska hinna läsa något alls.
<Philip5> roland: någon särskild orsak till att du inte vill installera ubuntu utan wubi utan direkt på en egen partition istället?
<Philip5> har ingen erfarenhet av wubi själv men tycker hela konceptet verkar lite onödigt
<roland> Ingen partionering, alltså ingen permanent förändring i filsystemet. Behöver jag platsen är det bara att ta bort och platsen är redo att användas.
<roland> Enkelt att återställa alltså.
<andol> bamsefar: Tja, kändes bra, åtminstone fram till du använde det ordvalet :)
<chees> Philip5
<Philip5> nä man kanske skulle slita sig från tangentbordet ett tag och åka och träna lite
<henrik_> -bash: /home/henrik/.bashrc: line 95: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<henrik_> var har jag gjort?
<henrik_> slutar med if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ] && ! shopt -oq posix; then
<henrik_>   ./etc/bash_completion
<Philip5> ska sluta med ett fi så klart
<Philip5> så du har väl raderat det
<henrik_> Philip5: nu får jag Last login: Sun Dec  5 16:37:13 2010 from 88.131.101.150
<henrik_> -bash: ./etc/bash_completion: No such file or directory istället
<Philip5> har du filen i ./ då?
<Philip5> rättare sagt i ./etc
<Philip5> verkar lite lite onödigt men
<henrik_> ligger i /etc/bash_completion
<henrik_> ändrade till det
<henrik_> och fick bash: /etc/bash_completion: Permission denied
<Philip5> välkommen johanbr
<Philip5> men /etc/bash_completion får bara root ändra i
<henrik_> Philip5: okej
<henrik_> ja jag vet inte riktigt vad jag lyckats med
<henrik_> :P
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> säkert något jätteavancerat
<Philip5> wb cahoot_
<cahoot_> tack
<henrik_> Philip5: vad händer om jag tar bort .bashrc?
<Philip5> det skapas nog en ny default när du loggar in nästa gång
<henrik_> har inte direkt gjort några ändringar i den som jag behöver så
<henrik_> vi provar det
<henrik_> aj nu försvann mina terminalcolors när jag tog bort den
<henrik_> skapades ingen ny Philip5 :P
<Philip5> trist
<Philip5> och du har loggat ut alla instanser av din user?
<henrik_> loggade både ut och bootade om
<Philip5> aha, då skapas den bara första gången d
<Philip5> å
<henrik_> borde väl finnas en default?
<henrik_> bara att skapa filen på nytt
<Philip5> skapas när det skapas en user
<Philip5> möjligen när den loggar in första gången om en i en terminal
<henrik_> Philip5: fanns en kopia på min gamla fil i /etc/skel/
<henrik_> så nu funkar det :D
<Philip5> toppen
<Philip5> maxjezy: vart har du hållit hus då?
<maxjezy> fest igår, bakis idag, har jobbat hela dagen också
<Philip5> så pass
<Philip5> har varit ovanligt lugnt i kanalen ;)
<maxjezy> :)
<Philip5> antar att du uppdaterat blender2.5 här om dagen eller har du inte hunnit
<maxjezy> jag har nog inte hunnit med det ännu
<Philip5> latmask ;P
<maxjezy> jobb hela veckan lång nu med så de blir nog till att uppdatera om 2 veckor
<Philip5> har roat mig idag lite med att spela ett sorts kortspel på datorn som finns som vanligt spel också
<Philip5> på dator slipper man ju räkna och kolla reglerna lika mycket
<Philip5> kan spelas solo eller mot varandra över nät
<Philip5> race for the galaxy
<Philip5> slängde upp det på min ppa
<Fogge> RFTG är schysst som fan, se till att fixa alla expansionerna också. :)
<Philip5> Fogge: alla expansionerna finns med i datorspelet
<Philip5> och är open source
<Philip5> i spelet är alla riktiga korten
<Philip5> kan spelas mot folk online
<Philip5> eller mot dator med AI
<Fogge> Jag vet :P
<Philip5> :D
<Philip5> har funderat ett tag på att köpa det som kortspel men dragit mig men så hittade jag det häromdagen som datorspel och slängde ihop paket
<Philip5> sitter och lär mig nu :)
<Philip5> Fogge: kanske kan köra lite senare om du har lust?
<Philip5> ska iväg och träna någon timme nu
<Fogge> Kanske det kanske, peta på mig så får vi se, jag ska lira lite Starcraft nu hade jag tänkt :;)
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> du har senaste rftg 0.7.5 då eller?
<Philip5> kanske kan lura med oss maxjezy i spelet så behöver inte jag vara sämst :P
<maxjezy> jag funderar på att lira lite magaman
<maxjezy> bästa spelet ever!
<Philip5> maxjezy:  testa rftg!
<maxjezy> ok
<maxjezy> ska bara ladda ner
 * Philip5 peppar sig inför träning med black sabbath i högtalarna
<Philip5> maxjezy: om du söker på youtube efter tutorial för race for the galaxy så hittar du genomgång av spelet
<Philip5> är inte så lätt att lista ut genom att bara starta och spela
<Philip5> finns tutorial för själva kortspelet där som är samma fast i datorn
<Nafallo> Philip5: o_O ska du trana med black sabbath?
<Philip5> Nafallo: snare tiill BS
<Philip5> annars vore det för bra
<Philip5> bbl
<Nafallo> Philip5: sorry. men det ar svenska i den har kanalen... :-)
<Nafallo> ah! "snarare till"
<Nafallo> meh.
<Nafallo> vilken ar forst. matrix revolutions eller matrix reloaded?
<delhage> imdb vet
<Nafallo> sag inte sa ut nar jag tittade.
<Nafallo> hur skule imdb veta?
<cahoot_> nån har talat om det för dom?
<delhage> reloaded verkar det som
<Fogge> De lär väl inte kommit samma år?
<EAG> jo
<Nafallo> de ar listade som samma ar :-P
<Nafallo> reloaded it is!
<Nafallo> tack
<delhage> vassego
<delhage> jag ska åka västerut imorrn
<yeager> delhage, kalmar? :)
<delhage> yeager: där var ja ju denna vecka, och det är ju inte så ycket västerut ;)
<Nafallo> mmm. pizza.
<delhage> yeager: Brønnøysund, nordnorge
<delhage> yeager: är du hemma nu eller?
<yeager> delhage, jo, hemma nu. göteborg på torsdag och london på fredag-söndag
<Nafallo> London \o/
<delhage> yeager: up in the air
<yeager> delhage, det känns verkligen så :)
 * delhage ska till london i januaru
<Nafallo> London \o/
<delhage> london
<delhage> Nafallo: vilka bolag flyger där då från Stockholm?
<Nafallo> inte flygit dar pa ett tag, men jag har anvant SAS forr.
<delhage> det är ju inte jättejobbigt att ta heathrow express iofs
<delhage> eller tuben
<Nafallo> flygplatsen ar mycket mindre och gjord for foretagsmanniskor :-P
<Nafallo> jag har kommit dit 10 minuter innan planet gar och fortfarande varit i god tid.
<delhage> BA verkar flyga ARN-LCY
<Nafallo> nice!
<Nafallo> BA och SAS ar ju bada med i Star Alliance.
<Nafallo> sa intressant att de gjort det pa det viset.
<delhage> nä
<delhage> BA är inte det
<Nafallo> O_o
<delhage> ska till Baker Street i januari
<delhage> du bor mer åt city?
<Nafallo> jepp. soder om Canary Wharf, men norr om Thamsen
<Nafallo> Isle of Dogs, that is
<delhage> nära the tower?
<Nafallo> nope
<delhage> mer öster?
<Nafallo> japp. rakt soder om Canary Wharf.
 * delhage är inte direkt bekant med Canary Wharf
<Nafallo> hmm. the O2 da?
<delhage> nä?
<Nafallo> fast iofs. det ar inte jattenara heller. Greenwish?
<delhage> är det det där nya bygget med ciggaren och hjulet?
 * Nafallo har ingen aning om att vi hade nagra cigarrer ;-)
<Nafallo> O2 hette Millenium Dome forr.
<Nafallo> norr om Greenwich iaf :-)
<delhage> nu ser jag på kartan
<delhage> har aldrig varigt i dom trakterna tror jag
<Nafallo> heh. LCY ar lite mer osterut.
<Nafallo> nar jag flyttade till London var jag tvungen att bo i den har trakten pga alla data center :-)
<Nafallo> finns ~40 data center haromkring, minst :-)
<delhage> det östraste jag varit är i white chapel trkten tror jag
<Nafallo> heh
<delhage> heter det så? där jack the ripper härjade?
<Nafallo> mjo bl.a. dar.
<delhage> jepp
<Nafallo> han var i fler delar dock vad jag forstat.
<Nafallo> de hade turer nar jag jobbade runt Brick Lane :-)
<delhage> ok
<delhage> var ligger imperial war museum?
<Nafallo> ar inte den mer at Waterloo till?
<Nafallo> eller tanker jag pa fel.
<Nafallo> nope. lambeth
<delhage> jo det stämmer nog
<delhage> fan vad stort london är
<Nafallo> storsta staden i Europa IIRC :-)
<Nafallo> mer manniskor an hela Sverige ;-)
<delhage> jo
<cahoot_> 3:a tydligen
<delhage> oh
<delhage> vilka är större?
<delhage> moskva?
<delhage> Barcelona?
<cahoot_> istanbul
<delhage> oh
<cahoot_> fast det är lite fusk
<delhage> och?
<cahoot_> moslva
<delhage> det är också fusk
<cahoot_> fast hur bra koll dom har där kan man undra
 * Nafallo tycker fortfarande det ar London da :-P
<delhage> :)
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Largest_cities_of_the_European_Union_by_population_within_city_limits
<Nafallo> 3 ar gamla data + at det ar city limits
<PontusOhman> Någon som vet hur man i oOO fixar till de där blåa rutorna som man kan se i vissa texter?! Hjälper sambon med en uppgift i hennes utbildning där lärarhelvetet använt sig av Office 2010 och knullat sönder hela texten...
<Nafallo> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_London
<ePax> gmote rox :D
<ePax> Hur får man musiken från datorn till stereon. Det är typ 10 meter emellan.... fm sändare?
<delhage> sladd
<Nafallo> bluetooth eller wifi :-)
<delhage> högtalare
<ePax> Nafallo: hur då med wifi?
<ePax> delhage: meh orka dra en sladd som är 15 meter typ :S
<Nafallo> ePax: flytta antingen datorn eller stereon ar troligen lattare.
<Nafallo> ePax: mina forslag var tradlosa. jag tar inte hansyn till implementation.
<ePax> Jag tänkte på någon slags fmsändare ... fast lite starkare än 20 cm typ
<Nafallo> ePax: salj stereon och kop ett bluetooth headset? :-)
<js_> fmsändare, allvarligt?
<js_> finns 12313 streamlösningar, och du funderar över.... fmsändare? :)
<larsson91> hur bootar man från ubuntu ?;P jag försökte göra det med en skiva inne när jag startat upp datorn men det gick inte :(
<larsson91> kan det då vara fel på skivan jag bränt iso filen på?
<larsson91> någon som kan hjälpa mig ?
<larsson91> ingen?
<PontusOhman> larsson91: Du kan ju inte boota upp Ubuntu inne under Windows jue ;)
<larsson91> nä men jag har bara ubuntu
<larsson91> inget windows alltså
<PontusOhman> Okej, men du måste komma åt din bootmeny i BIOS för att välja vilken som är den första enheten som i detta fall blir din DVD
<PontusOhman> Vilken tangent det är skiljer sig från bios till bios... F12, F10 eller DEL brukar det vara!
<larsson91> ja men när jag startade datorn tryckte jag ner f12 sen tryckte jag boota frn cdrom men då kommer ändå ubuntu upp
<larsson91> precis som att den inte ville läsa av cd skivan
<PontusOhman> Men vad har du för OS på datorn då?
<larsson91> ubuntu 10.10 tror jag;P
<PontusOhman> Hehe, och du ska boota upp med en Ubuntu skiva? Har man lyckats med att boota från skivan så ser man det genom att man får upp en bild där det står Install Ubuntu och Try Ubuntu :)
<larsson91> nä jag vill ta bort ubuntu och installera windows igen;P
<larsson91> så jag vet inte riktigt hur jag ska göra
<PontusOhman> Stoppa in Windowsskivan, boota upp på den och installera?!
<larsson91> ja men när jag stoppar in skivan och startar om datorn med den i sen trycker f12 kommer jag till bootningen s"kan jag välja att botta från skivan men datorn vill inte den startar ändå upp ubuntu
<larsson91> sen inne i ubuntu kan jag inte starta installationen från skivan
<PontusOhman> Hmm... Då är något fel på ison
<larsson91> precis som att den inte vill läsa av filen
<PontusOhman> ison/skivan
<larsson91> ja kanske
<virtuald> prova med en laglig version istället
<larsson91> ska se om jag kan få tag på det
<larsson91> men sen vet du hur man får igång spel på ubuntu?
<PontusOhman> larsson91: Vad för spel är det?
<larsson91> world of warcraft
<PontusOhman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<larsson91> jag ladda ner det från deras hemsida
<PontusOhman> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/World_Of_Warcraft
<larsson91> ajja får se om jag får det att funka
<phnom_> Måste man installera nåt speciellt för att få igång 802.11n draft i under ubuntu?
<larsemil> Inte ett redigerarkommando: W
<phnom> larsemil: Nä, det stämmer.
<virtuald> https://smutt.org/4chan/1291574090724.png
<PontusOhman> virtuald: +1 :D
<virtuald> 8]
<PontusOhman> Har själv konto där som jag vill avsluta, men har typ 240 kr som jag inte kan föra ut från dem =/ Hur f*n tar jag ut pengar därifrån egentligen?! Är det "cleraing+konto" som behövs?
<PontusOhman> Alltså, att det sitter ihop...
<virtuald> ingen aning, har aldrig haft paypal :>
<PontusOhman> Hehe okej :)
<PontusOhman> Någon som vet vad de där rutorna heter som man kan skriva in info i då man redigerar ett dokument i openoffice?
<PontusOhman> Som man kan koppla in till texten med linjer och allt...
<PontusOhman> Försöker hitta en guide som beskriver hur man gör :)
<virtuald> tabeller? sidhuvud och sidfot?
<PontusOhman> Inget utav dem, ska visa!
<PontusOhman> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=4718 Kolla om du kan ladda hem den!
<PontusOhman> SÃ¥ ser du vad jag menar :)
<virtuald> "Du har inte behörighet att ladda ner denna bilaga."
<virtuald> :>
<PontusOhman> Åh fan =/
<PontusOhman> virtuald: Kolla här då: http://www.id-10-t.se/Dump/Pressmeddelande_Ubuntu_10.10.odt
<virtuald> hehe det där har jag ingen aning om
<PontusOhman> Hehe okej :)
<virtuald> men någon kan kolla
<cahoot_> comment
<cahoot_>  View->Comments
<PontusOhman> cahoot_: Tackar :)
<PontusOhman> Hmm... Går inte att trycka då den är inaktiv :S
<cahoot_> blev aktiv efter Insert->Comment i ett testdokument men borde väl vara aktiverat om dokumentet har kommentarer
<fubless> hello, please I am watching "The girl with the dragon tattoo" , please someone translate this for me ?
<fubless> http://img121.imageshack.us/img121/1176/shot0008sa.png
<kodein> fubless: "I'm a sadistic pig and rapist"
<fubless> kodein: thank you
<kodein> you're welcome
<PontusOhman> Okej?
<kodein> jodu
<virtuald> pontusohman: är dokumentet skrivskyddat?
<PontusOhman> virtuald: Hittade nu :D
<PontusOhman> Tackar tackar
<virtuald> 8]
<larsson91> hur går man in på sin hemmapp?
<cahoot_> cd
<larsson91> när jag trycker på den står där file not found
<dagon_> larsson91: cd $HOME
<larsson91> vadå cd?;P
<Nafallo> Change Directory
<cahoot_> cd i terminal för dig till $HOME
<larsson91> vad ska jag skriva i terminalen då?
<cahoot_> cd
<larsson91> händer ju inget
<cahoot_> ls -la visar inget?
<larsson91> jag skrev bara cd i terminalen och inget hände;P
<Nafallo> larsson91: kan du ge oss mer information om vad det ar du forsoker gora?
<virtuald> då var du redan i hemkatalogen
<virtuald> ~ i prompten betyder hemkatalgen
<larsson91> ja men trycker jag platser och sen trycker på hemmapp så står där file not found
<Nafallo> larsson91: ar det i en terminal du vill komma at din hemmapp, eller ar det nagot annat du forsoker gora?
<Nafallo> ah. intressant.
<larsson91> lägger sig inte alla filer man installerar sig där?
<Nafallo> larsson91: kan du testa att trycka pa nagon av de andra mapparna under platser?
<larsson91> kommer bara in på dator där
<Nafallo> udda
<larsson91> ja och sen när jag försökte installera windows från min cd skiva gick inte det att boota från den
<larsson91> så vet inte alls vad som händer alltså
<Nafallo> men seriost warner bros... ni kan inte bara doda thematrix.com ju :-(
<larsson91> kan det vara fel på den cdskivan  jag vill boota ifrån om det inte händer ngt när man startar om datorn och väljer boota från cd?
<cahoot_> det enkla svaret är ja
<larsson91> okej;P
<cahoot_> men mer intressant är väl varför ditt $HOME anses icke-existerande
<larsson91> ja det undrar jag med =/
<cahoot_> har gjort ngt fiffigt?
<cahoot_> har du terminale öppen fortf?
<larsson91> nä jag installerade ubuntu från cd skivan bara ;P
<larsson91> sen har jag inte gjort mer
<larsson91> men försökte installera windows igen men det gick inte alls
<cahoot_> har du terminalen öppen fortf?
<larsson91> ja
<cahoot_> vad säger kommandot 'pwd' ?
<larsson91> när jag skrev pwd så står där /home/andre
<cahoot_> ok bra - vad returneras av: ls -la  ? (en lista filnamn är förväntat)
<larsson91> is -la?
<cahoot_> litet L bägge ställena
<larsson91> vad får jag fram då?;P
<larsson91> ja jag fick fram en lång lista
<cahoot_> se ovan
<dagon_> kan man filtrera mha. ls?
<dagon_> typ med grep?
<cahoot_> då så allt är nog väl - filerna börjar med punkt?
<cahoot_> larsson91: program du installerar med pakethanteraren hamnat inte i din hemkatalog
<cahoot_> ...och andra metoder för installation bör du undvika
<larsson91> men om jag installerar t.e.x world of warcraft
<larsson91> var brudar dem filerna lägga sig ?
<Philip5> under ~/.wine
<virtuald> ~/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c/
<larsson91> ja för jag får inte wow att funka;P
<Philip5> larsson91: har du kollat i wines appdb på nätet?
<larsson91> nej ska kolla nu när du skrev det
<Nafallo> mmmmm glögg
<Philip5> mmmmm, c-vitaminbrus...
<Nafallo> tror jag foredrar min pomeransglögg ;-)
<Philip5> hehe ja
<dagon_> vet ni någon vettig NES-emulator som har stöd för save states?
<Nafallo> yeager: vanta nu... om du kommer till London.. har ni fortfarande Blossas samlingsglögg pa systemet?
<spixx> Nafallo: den var rätt wierd iår...
<Nafallo> spixx: jag tankte iofs pa forpackningen med allt fran 2003 och framat. samma du tanker pa? :-)
<spixx> Ahh, menade smaken... Saffran...
<Nafallo> oooh. den vill jag testa! :-)
<spixx> seriöst gillar vitglöggen
<spixx> lite sötare
<spixx> passar utmärkt med lite sprit i :D
<Nafallo> heh
<dagon_> Nafallo: vet du någon NES emulator med save states? :(
<spixx> ohh hade någon men bara för windows iofs :/
<dagon_> jnes
<dagon_> i know
<dagon_> den funkade inte under wine tyvärr
<spixx> :(
<spixx> Men emulera windows då :P
<dagon_> troligt :P
<spixx> och sedan kör du emulator :D
<Nafallo> dagon_: fel person for spel ar jag radd.
<spixx> Vbox -> Emulator
<spixx> ;)
<dagon_> Nafallo :(
<barzam> dagon_: funkar inte fceux eller nestopia?
<dagon_> fceux har inte save states och dessutom i fullscreen får man ändå en 12" skärm
<barzam> nes spel utan save states är precis som när jag var liten, nintendon stod på i flera veckor i sträck
<spixx> Nejdu vila i frid CD skivan, mennu ska jag sova...
<peppis> NÃ¥gon som vet vad plugin heter till webcam i pidgin?
<madbear> let me google that
<madbear> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=208&t=43133
<madbear> Philip5 <- har svarat
<fredrik__> sitter med en sajt som blivit rödflaggad för malware av google. En idé är att det finns en bild som innehåller kod som körs när bilden visas (är detta möjligt?). Hur kan man hitta en sådan bild? Vi har över 60 000 bilder på sajten så gå igenom dem en och en är uteslutet
<Philip5> madbear: det var ett gammalt inlägg
<madbear> Philip5: define gammalt
<madbear> :D
<Philip5> som det där :)
<Nafallo> mmmmm. matrix.
<Philip5> jaha
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-28
<realubot> Det var inte igår man såg virtuald här.
<virtuald> :)
<djungelfrukt> Hund, är du där?
<Squarism> tjo
<Squarism> ngn vaken?
<virtuald> squarism: Ja, men min lina är nere :(
<Squarism> du verkar ju ha internet iafl
<virtuald> ja, på mobilen
<virtuald> satt o kollade priser och täckningskartor bl.a.
<virtuald> det gungar...
<Jultomten> Någon som vet vad v-data är
<itmannen> Så var det dags att börja genomlida ännu en dag.
 * itmannen  Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten
<itmannen> En ganska intressant upplevelse igår. Ultimate Edition. Synd att den bygger "bara" på 10.04
<itmannen> En tämligen stor installationsskiva. 2,7 Gb. Så det lär vara med mycket från start
<larsemil> morrns
<itmannen> Jo men viist
<itmannen> Tror jag ska testa Ultimate Edition i min andra stationära. Bara för att :)
<amelia> morrn!
<itmannen> Hög tid att ge sig ut på samhället ett tag. Det sedvanliga hedersuppdraget skall utföras.
<kodein> itmannen: ok.
<kodein> itmannen: ha så skoj
<haffe> God morgon kanalen.
<kodein> god morgon, haffe
<Barre> mörrn mörrn
<haffe> kodein: http://www.hackint0sh.org/f291/1814.htm
<kodein> haffe: ah, fint. appletv är ju inte så jättedyr heller
<haffe> kodein: Observera att det är gen1 dokc.
<haffe> Inte gen2 som säljs i affären nu.
<haffe> kodein: Jag såg en av människorna vi kommer allra sämst överens med nere i serverhallen när jag gick in i ghuset imorse förövrigt.
<kodein> ah.
<kodein> gen 1 borde väl iofs också gå att hitta billigt
<kodein> jodå, jag vet att han är där. jag har pratat med honom också. han höll ju dörrarna öppna, så jag var tvungen låsa psyckeln min...
<haffe> Så du har börjat tilltala honom direkt igen?
<kodein> ibland
<haffe> Han har förövrigt gjort bort sig ännu mer.
<kodein> jaså?
<haffe> Tydligen så ingår numera enligt honom inte kaffe i standardutbudet på fika.
<kodein> nähä
<kodein> jag antar att standardutbudet är ljummet vatten och skorpor?
<Coffe> tja
<haffe> Det beror nog på om han närvarar eller ej.
<haffe> Fast som vi sa, det kommer nog bli livat när tiden för det här med ansvarsfrihet kommer.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<realubot> God morgon.
<itmannen> Åter hemma i dom trygga(?) filsystemen
<kodein> itmannen: ok.
<kodein> itmannen: välkommen tillbaks
<haffe> Så du har börjat köra IceFS.
<itmannen> Tackar
<itmannen> Dagens uppgift nummer 1: Försöka uppdatera min platta till det senaste
<kodein> jag har kommit över ett parti citrusfrukter av klementintyp. de är stora som körsbärstomater
<haffe> Är det förklädda körsbärstomater?
<kodein> nej, de smakar avgjort söt citrusfrukt
<haffe> Därav min misstanke om förklädnad.
<phnom> kodein: Såna små gula saker? De är rätt goda, lite jobbiga att skala bara.
<kodein> nja, de är orangea
<itmannen> har du blivit grosshandlare ?
<kodein> nej, men jag har tillgång till avdelningens fruktkorgar
<phnom> kodein: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherry_Orange ?
<kodein> phnom: ja, såna är det nog
<phnom> Tur att vi inte alls är OT, har han låst upp offtopic än? :P
<itmannen> OT ?
<itmannen> Aha
<kodein> OpenType, ett fontformat
<sara1988> hej
<kodein> god förmiddag
<phnom> Haj
<sara1988> jag tinka det ubuntu lts webbook är broken
<sara1988> jag kan inte boot
<phnom> sara1988: Får du några felmeddelanden?
<sara1988> jag boot min webook och den it stops och hangs there
<sara1988> im going to try recovery mode
<sara1988> brb
<phnom> Jahopp... Vad händer idag då?
<larsemil> någon som har en aning? http://pastebin.com/1NWyQUm8
<Hej123> Hej
<Hej123> Jag
<Hej123> Jag skriver i från en irc som jag gör i en gammal sony :-D
<phnom> Hej123: Well, good for you.
<Hej123> Skriven i java
<amelia> *gäsp*
<haffe> Såpass trött alltså?
<amelia> mycket, är förkyld så jag håller på att dö.
<haffe> Är du frisk i övrigt är det extremt ovanligt att en förkylning är livshotande.
<larsemil> haffe: o/
<amelia> det är ju skillnad på att det känns som att man ska dö och att det faktiskt är livshotande.
<larsemil> amelia: men du skrev inte att det kändes så. :)
<amelia> men jag är iofs inte fullt frisk i övrigt så vem vet...
<larsemil> hoppas inte iaf
<amelia> nej, det är nog bara som det KÄNNS att huvudet ska sprängas..
<amelia> till min tröst är väl att jag inte känner till några vetenskapligt studerade fall där huvuden har sprängts av förkylning så det ska nog gå bra det här.
<haffe> Det skulle också kunna vara så att ingen som har fått huvudet sprängt av nysningar har överlevt för att kunna berätta.
<amelia> nysningarna är inte problemet, problemet är mer allt göttigt som samlas i bihålorna.
<HakanS> amelia: Då kan du tänka dig hur det är för oss män, när vi är sjuka. Det är dubbelt värre.
<amelia> HakanS: knappast
<HakanS> amelia: Jo då. Du skulle bara veta hur eländigt det är för män att vara sjuka. ;-)
<HakanS> amelia: Krya på dig.
<Hej123> Sover...
<HeMan> Hej123: akta, det verkar som du irc'ar i sömnen!
<Hej123> Loco mötte?
<Hej123> Möte*
<kodein> se topic
<Hej123> Jaja
<kodein> men hoho
<Hej123> Är på en gammal sony e mobil :-D
<HeMan> Hej123: du kan se till att du undviker svenska tecken helt
<HeMan> Hej123: en riktigt utmaning!
<HeMan> *riktig
<kodein> en trivial sak.
<Hej123> Använder en java scrip själv så tyckte jag det var ganska coolt :-P
<Hej123> För en sån gammal mobil
<kodein> de kan ibland, telefonerna
<AndroUser2> Suck
<itmannen> Vilken skillnad på plattan efter uppdatera
<phnom> itmannen: Kan den koka kaffe och lira Crysis än då?
<itmannen> Jodå. Kaffe funkar bra. Den är het
<itmannen> Crysis vet jag inte vad det är
 * phnom har precis konstaterat att man blir lite dumihuvet direkt efter lunchen.
<itmannen> Skulle det vara en nyhet
<Hej123> Du kan köra java scipts i många ga
 * phnom ger Hej123 ett tangentbord som kan stava rätt. :-)
<itmannen> :)
<komponisto> Hej! Jag installerade en dualboot med Ubuntu (senaste) och MacOSX nu för en vecka sedan, allt har fungerat bra men jag får inget ljud. (jag har en fråga till om någon är här, men väntar med den)
<Coffe> komponisto,  har den hittat ditt ljudkort +
<komponisto> Om man säger så här, det lilla trumljudet som smattrar till när inloggningsfönstret dyker upp, den hörs, men inget annat när man väl loggat in.
<komponisto> Ljudkortet verkar den alltså ha hittat.
<Coffe> komponisto,  vad är det du ska då höra  ?
<Coffe> vad är det du har testat ?
<komponisto> Jag har testas att försöka muta på och muta av ljudet i ALSA-mixern, jag har försökt diverse olika program som borde kunna spela upp ljud, men inget resultat.
<komponisto> Intressant, som en parentes, är att det kommer ett konstant rött sken ur min hörlursplugg.
<kodein> det är väl för att den också är optisk utgång?
<komponisto> kodein: Möjligt, men så är det inte när jag kör OSX
<kodein> ok.
<kodein> men så är det iaf.
<kodein> det går nog aktivera i operativsystem 10 med
<komponisto> Jag har läst på att det har funnits vissa problem relaterade till hårdvaran, speciellt ljud- och nätverkskort, men det verkar inte som om någon har samma problem som jag.
<komponisto> + detta, så lät jag operativsystemet uppdatera sig i morse, och efter det så fungerar inte wifi...
<kodein> man ska aldrig uppgradera.
<Barre> komponisto: http://jyro.blogspot.com/2010/10/mac-book-red-light-audio-jack-problem.html
<kodein> att mini-toslink-lampan lyser är inget egentligt fel...
<propus> komponisto: dmesg then fick the problem ;)
<komponisto> Barre: Tackar!
<komponisto> Nu lyser den icke mer
<komponisto> Barre: Nu lyser den igen
<komponisto> Nu lyser den inte
<komponisto> Skumbanan
<komponisto> Nu verkar den inte lysa längre i alla fall
<komponisto> Men jag har inget ljud, still.
<komponisto> Men jag tycker att det är lite konstigt att den kan göra ljud i från sig innan jag loggat in, men sedan är knäpptyst när jag väl är inne.
<Coffe> komponisto,  kan vara att din mixer inställning när du loggar in, ställer till något
<komponisto> NÃ¥a.
<komponisto> NÃ¥ja
<komponisto> Jag får kolla in det senare.
<komponisto> någon som har koll på varför det fungerande nätverkskortet plötsligt inte vill längre sedan uppdateringen?
<larsemil> här kanske? http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=200&t=53807
<komponisto> Kollade det, men det låter som det jag fixade förut.
<komponisto> När jag installerade Ubuntu så funkade det inte, men så följde jag en how-to och fick igång det.
<komponisto> Det är när jag är så dum som jag är och installerade lite uppdateringar som det gick tillbaka till att inte fungera.
<Barre> det är ju bara att följa dokumentationen du gjorde när du löste det förra gången för att få det att fungera igen ;)
<komponisto> Barre: Done that, funkar icke!
<Barre> ahh.. tråkigt...
<Barre> larsemil: några nya fish-iaktagelser/knep?
<larsemil> inte mer än att jag inte kunde komma in i en mapp som hette något med [ har jag för mig
<phnom> ^ är lite bråkig i git också, man måste escapa den
<Barre> tycker att fish_history filen beter sig lite konstigt också, den flushar liksom inte direkt vilket irriterar mig avsevärt....
<Barre> kanske finns någon bra kommando att få history informationen utan att parsa history filen?
<Coffe> vad är fish ?
<Barre> ett skal
<Jultomten> Helt underbart ju http://saintsjerseysmart.com/ :(
<realubot> Någon som har en bra praktikplats åt mig?
<kodein> vad kan du för nåt då?
<realubot> kodein: Tja. Lite Linux och lite bash-skriptning, lite HTML, typ.
<kodein> det låter väl som om du har lite jobb framför dig om du ska fixa praktiplats då...
<realubot> kodein: Tja. Kanske det kanske.
<realubot> kodein: Vad ska man kunna då?
<kodein> mer än "lite"
<realubot> kodein: Jaha.
<Hej123> Hej :-)
<Abbarn> tjenna
<kes0> Hej
<Abbarn> vad göres??
<Abbarn> hur installerar man adobe?? så jag kan se youtubefilmer??? vet att det finns nått kommando som installerar en massa bra samtidigt
<kes0> Typ ingrt själv då?
<Abbarn> fifflar med ubuntu :P
<Abbarn> hehe
<Myrtti> vilken adobe, flash?
<Myrtti> vilken version av Ubuntu?
<Abbarn> 11.10
<kes0> Abbarn: Ok
<Abbarn> vart hamnar alla program man laddar ner???
<kes0> Abbarn: adobe-flashplugin tror ajg de var för o se filmer på tubben
<Abbarn> kommando???
<haffe> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Abbarn> nonfree.. itne gratis:P
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Men inte öppet.
<Abbarn> hört att man kan göra linux som en brandvägg???
<haffe> Ja.
<Philip5> haffe: nu skojar du allt ;)
<haffe> Jo.
<haffe> Förlåt.
<Philip5> :P
<haffe> Jag är lite av ett troll nu.
<Philip5> lite lustigt faktiskt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHoukZpMhDE
<Abbarn> kunde inte hitta paketet flashplayer-nonfree
<kes0> Abbarn: adobe-flashplugin
<Abbarn> mitt ubuntu var helt cp.. skriver med siffor och bokstäver:S:S helt sjukt
<kes0> Skumt
<Abbarn> hur löser man det
<kes0> Kolla inteställningarna för tangentbordet kanske
<Abbarn> hittar man vars???
<kes0> Haha jag kan inte skriva idag
<kes0> Inställningarna*.. Kolla menyerna
<virtuald> abbarn: num lock-tangenten?
<realubot> kodein: Vad är det för praktik vi snackar om annars? Om man inte har bara lite utam mycket Linux-kunskap, bash-skills?
<realubot> itmannen: Hallå där itnissen.
<itmannen> Håller på att testa ett för mig nytt OS
<realubot> Vilhelminas svar på Linus Thorvalds.
<itmannen> :D
<coobra> vilket ?
<realubot> itmannen: Windows?
<itmannen> Ultimate Edition. Ganska häftigt må jag säga
<itmannen> Och jisses vad mycket som ingår
<coobra> av vad ?
<coobra> windows ?
<itmannen> Bygger tyvärr "bara" på 10.04 LTS
<coobra> huh
<itmannen> coobra,  Hur kan du tro något så befängt
<coobra> då är det samma OS
<coobra> men ädre paket
<itmannen> Och Herre min skapare vad mycket bling bling :)
<coobra> att du uorkar
<itmannen> Antalet program som finns med kan jag inte ens räkna upp
<itmannen> workar ?
<itmannen> Aha. orkar menar du
<itmannen> Nu är det julafton och paketöppning här :)
<realubot> Systemet som Kurdistan gillar innehåller också många program. PCLinuxOS.
<realubot> Eller vad det heter.
<realubot> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/index.php?linux_distribution_sm=Ultimate%20Edition%202.9
<realubot> itmannen: Jag gillar inte alls temat. Det gråröda.
<itmannen> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/3866/skrmbildc.png
<itmannen> Och team kan man ju byta efter eget tycke
<Myrtti> ultimate edition :-(
<itmannen> Vad menar du ?
<Richiie> tjena är det någon som är hajj på cisco prylar ? har stött på en märklig sak jag måste fråga om
<itmannen> Det framgår inte riktigt. men jag tror nästan att den är för 64-bitars bara
<Myrtti> #ubuntu stöder det inte, och andra officiella Ubuntu gemenskap sidor stöder det inte heller
<Myrtti> Richiie: kanske ##networking på engelska...?
<itmannen> För när jah la in den i denna dator som är en 64 så la systemtet till PAE med automatik
<itmannen> Myrtti,  Det mås så vara med det
<Richiie> Myrtti: mm det märkliga jag stött på är iaf att jag flashat om min Cisco 2690 router till senaste romen med namnet
<Richiie> c2600-i-mz.123-9.bin
<Richiie> jag följde anvisningarna på, http://www.routergeek.net/content/view/33/37/
<Richiie> men när jag bootar den så möts jag av meddelandet %SYS-3-IMAGE_TOO_BIG: 'flash:c2600-i-mz.123-9.bin' is too large for available memory (2059008 bytes)d
<Richiie> error returned: File read failed -- Not enough space
<Richiie> loadprog: error - on file open
<Richiie> boot: cannot load "c2600-i-mz.123-9.bin"
<Richiie> men den fortsätter att boota och decompressa imagen, och vips så är jag inne i just den romen när jag kör sh ver hur kommer det sig och är detta något jag behöver bekymra mig om?
<Richiie> om det är någon som vet något om detta så uppskattas tips :)
<HeMan> Richiie: bamsefar brukar vara rätt kunnig på Cisco
<bamsefar> Richiie: Du måste köpa mer ram! :)
<Richiie> bamsefar: hehe men alltså,
<Richiie> bamsefar: varför self decompressar den 2 ggr och sen forcerar in sig på Flashen ?
<Richiie> jag har aldrig sett något liknande
<bamsefar> Den är väl bestämd?
<Richiie> bamsefar: ja men är detta något jag bör bekymmra mig över eller ?
<Richiie> för de är inte bra att den self decompressar 1 gång failar och sen fortsätter decompressar och sen vips inne
<bamsefar> Njae, det vetefan.
<bamsefar> Jag trodde att du inte kunbde boota, men du har väl nog med ram eller?
<Richiie> bamsefar: vad är liksom statusen på den att den beteer sig så?
<bamsefar> 32M kräver imagen
<bamsefar> Har du flera images på flash?
<bamsefar> Bootar routern den image du förväntar dig?
<Richiie> bamsefar: nej bara den imagen
<Richiie> bamsefar: ja den bootar den men som jag nämnde tidigare första försöker vid self decompressing image så failar den och klagar
<Richiie> MEN den ger inte upp utan fortsätter att forcera och vips så kommer den in på imagen jag förväntar mig.
<Richiie> men ja den failar hela tiden första gången = lite längre boot tid än expected.
<Richiie> bamsefar: är det något jag bör se över / bekymmra mig över eller är detta normalt för Cisco prylar ?
<bamsefar> Jag har aldrig stött på det innan.
<Richiie> bamsefar: ska jag köra något kommando för att kolla upp något mer än sh ver och dir /all ?
<Richiie> dir flash stämmer också
<bamsefar> Okej
<bamsefar> Den kanske bara är lite trött eller något.
<bamsefar> Hur mycket RAM har du?
<Richiie> bamsefar: hur tar jag reda på det? :$
<bamsefar> sh ver
<Richiie> bamsefar: 32K bytes of non-volatile configuration memory.
<Richiie> 8192K bytes of processor board System flash (Read/Write)
<bamsefar> Men inte flash, RAM
<bamsefar> Cisco 1812 (MPC8500) processor (revision 0x300) with 118784K/12288K bytes of memory.
<Richiie> cisco 2611 (MPC860) processor (revision 0x203) with 26624K/6144K bytes of memory.
<bamsefar> Sådär ser det ut på min burk.
<bamsefar> Aha, då har du 32M RAM, det är kanske därför den blir lite ledsen.
<bamsefar> Eftersom du har 6M till io.
<Richiie> så ditt förslag nergradera IOS'en ?
<bamsefar> Funkar det stabilt så gör det väl inget typ.
<bamsefar> Men det verkar ju inge vidare.
<Richiie> bamsefar: ja jag har inte märkt något ännu
<bamsefar> Ok
<Richiie> men känns jävligt surt att IOS'en körs på knäna pga ramen..
<Richiie> att de ska va så krävande är för mig en gåta
<bamsefar> Men confa upp allt, och låt den leva ett tag, funkar det så funkar det.
<bamsefar> Så krävande?
<Richiie> ja alltså, imagen är ju väldigt minimal om jag säger så och som du säger är den nog ledsen pga för lite ram (32 mb)
<bamsefar> Mmm
<Richiie> och för mig är det en gåta varför en IOS ska kräva mer än 32 mb
<Richiie> for what reason
<bamsefar> Det gör rätt mycket. :)
<Richiie> 12.0an som den kom från ursprungligen var inga probs med booten
<bamsefar> Nä, men oftast får du ju mer features när du uppgraderar.
<bamsefar> Som kräver mer RAM.
<bamsefar> Cisco CISCO7606-S (M8500) processor (revision 1.1) with 1900544K/131072K bytes of memory.
<bamsefar> SLuta gnäll på att 32MB är mycket. ;)
<Richiie> bamsefar: haha ah men du.. vet du någon sida där de tar upp samtliga IOS'er samt vad dem kräver i hårdvara ?
<Richiie> system requirment tabell för Cisco IOS'er ?
<bamsefar> cisco.com/go/fn
<Richiie> har ingen koll på den biten beträffande IOS'ers minimum krav av hårdvaran
<Hej123> Hej
<bamsefar> Hej Hej123
<bamsefar> Richiie: Där har du alla features och hårdvarukrav på alla ios:ar typ. :)
<phnom> larsemil: Fungerar dina home och end i fish?
<larsemil> phnom: japp
<phnom> larsemil: gnome-terminal?
<larsemil> phnom: japp
<phnom> :S
<phnom> jefla urxvt
<coobra> vad
<phnom> coobra: Den skickar andra keycodes, det är jobbigt.
<coobra> byt då
<phnom> Nä
<[S]ybercon]> Hello
<Philip5> hejsa
<Philip5> n
<[S]ybercon]> om man ska bygga en stor jobb stastion
<[S]ybercon]> vad ska man tänka på?
<phnom> Att du bygger den på ett sånt sätt så att du tycker om att arbeta med den.
<phnom> Jag skulle t.ex. inte klara mig utan minst 2x22" skärmar. Hårdvaran beror naturligtvis på vad du ska arbeta med
<[S]ybercon]> hmmm.....
<[S]ybercon]> säkerhets forsking
<[S]ybercon]> så det är mycket debugging,koding,wm burkar
<[S]ybercon]> kanske nån server
<[S]ybercon]> ja nåra servrar
<itmannen> Fråga. Hur kan man få reda på vilken Bluetooth-adapter som jag har kopplat in ?
<yeager> itmannen, lsusb
<[S]ybercon]> och den ska kunna stå på  flera timmar utan man ska märka det
<itmannen> Tackar. Prover detta
<itmannen> Men vad kan den månne heta i detta : dev/????
<itmannen> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 1131:1004 Integrated System Solution Corp. Bluetooth Device
<realubot> itmannen: Står det inte i lshw?
<phnom> itmannen: dmesg?
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä jag ser inget om detta där
<itmannen> phnom,  Det står massor om bluetooth. men jag får ingen ledtråd vad det heter i dev
<larsemil> dmesg?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Se ovan
<cahoot> jag vill minnas att man kan följa udevprocessen - kanske kan ge lite klarhet
<phnom> itmannen: Varför vill du veta vad den heter i dev?
<itmannen> phnom,  jag håller på med ett telefonprogram
<itmannen> Gnokii
<larsemil> men pratar man inte bluetooth med bus id?
<phnom> Du borde inte behöva veta bus-id
<phnom> gah
<itmannen> Default så är det detta. dev/ttyS0
<phnom> s/bus-id/dev-namn/
<phnom> itmannen: Du kan inte bara skriva till den om du tänkte dig det, bt är lite mer komplicerat.
<phnom> Finns massor av standard-libbar om du programmerar själv
<itmannen> phnom,  Programera ? har du en aning om hur gammal jag är ?
<haffe> larsemil: Det beror på.
<haffe> Du kan använda bluetooth som en vanlig serieport om du vill.
<itmannen> Ok. Ska testa att välja seriel
<phnom> haffe: Jo, men den sköter ju inte någon sync eller så själv, då måste man väl sätta upp lite annat också?
<itmannen> Det finns ju så vansinnigt mycket att välja på i mappen dev
<realubot> itmannen: Kör lsusb när du har resp. inte har blåtand-adaptern i USB-porten så ser du ju vilken ID den har. Därefter söker du på det ID:t på Google.
<haffe> Vänta.
<itmannen> realubot,  Aaa. Där sa du något :)
<haffe> Vi pratar om att faktiskt använda en applikation ovanpå och inte bara skyffla data?
<phnom> itmannen: Gör som realubot sa men kolla vilka devices som finns i /dev kanske
<itmannen> phnom,  Ok.
<Zelest> bah
<Zelest> varför är linux retard-friendly? :(
<phnom> Zelest: Que?
<Zelest> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on `/'
<Zelest> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<Zelest> inte ok...
<HeMan> inte ok att man kan overrida eller inte ok att man måste overrida?
<cahoot> någon är ironisk?
 * itmannen är oskyldig
<Zelest> inte ok att man måste overrida..
<HeMan> för att?
<Zelest> för att om jag kör rm -rf / så vill jag ta bort /?
<Zelest> det är som att -i skulle krävas för varje rm
<HeMan> varför vill man göra rm -rf /?
<HeMan> enklare ta bort partitionen
<kodein> för att kunna jävlas med folk som kommer in och ber om hjälp, men inte kan så mycket
<HeMan> går mycke fortare
<kodein> känns ändå som det är rätt sällan man vill avlänka hela filträdet
<Zelest> det är inte en fråga om varför man vill.. min poäng är att, lägga till massa "are you sure" tar bort hela syftet med linux.. att köra ett OS som _inte_ behandlar användaren som en total idiot.. ett system där man faktist har kontroll över hela systemet och sin dator.
<Zelest> lägg till --preserve-root istället, så kan de som önskar funktionen aliasa det
<HeMan> Zelest: är inget som hindrar dig från ett alias
<HeMan> Zelest: så är alla nöjda
<phnom> Zelest: Det är ju inte "en massa", det är för ett väldigt isolerat fall.
<Zelest> ett väldigt isolerat fall.. en väldigt sällsynt företelse att ta bort / .. som sagt, varför vill man ta bort /? .. så, varför lägga till massa onödig extra kod för denna check?
<HeMan> för att färre klantar till det då?
<Zelest> har du någonsin lyckats ta bort / av misstag?
<HeMan> jepp
<Zelest> om man gör det, då förtjänar man det.
<Zelest> och förhoppningsvis lär man sig något på det.
<phnom> För att det kan rädda eväldigt många som kör script utan att läsa eller bara exekverar kommandon helt blint
<cahoot> Lundsbergspedagogik
<HeMan> det var precis ett script som gick fel
<kodein> jovars
<HeMan> felinitierad variabel
<phnom> Eller skriver script snet, som HeMan :D
<phnom> s/snet/snett/
<Zelest> om vi ska skydda /, då kan vi ju lägga till /usr, /lib, /var, /tmp while we're at it..
<kodein> råkar man få in ett mellanslag på fel ställe i en wildcardexpansion så att den tar bort / tmp/exempel/tjoflöjt istället för /tmp/exempel/tjoflöjt...
<HeMan> har även suttit ett helt dygn och läst tillbaka backup efter ett rm som gått fel
<phnom> Det är nog mycket oftare folk *råkar* försöka rm:a / än att de faktiskt menar att göra det.
<kodein> alias rm='rm -I' är också vettigt, imo
<Krawlezt> Godkväll
<[S]ybercon]> så om jag skulle bygga en jobstastion senare i livet
<[S]ybercon]> vad skulle jag tänka
<[S]ybercon]> på eller vad som är rekomenderat att ha i burken
<[S]ybercon]> sshd att köra OS på kanske?
<realubot> "Enligt Richard Stallman bedriver de amerikanska myndigheterna en omfattande övervakning och begår därmed grova brott mot de mänskliga rättigheterna. För sin egen del har han därför valt att inte surfa på nätet och de aktiviteter han företar sig där sker via omständliga procedurer som inte ska lämna några spår efter sig."
<realubot> Stallman is still going strong.
<Peyam> skit i det nu
<Peyam> Hur skriver man ekvationsnummer längst till höger?
<Peyam> i microsoft word
<qwd> kan någon rekommendera ett program för att skapa fakturor?
<Peyam> visma
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-29
<Squarism> ngn vaken?
<propus> jo vars :)
<phnom> Morrn
<propus> morgon!
<propus> Någon som har ett bra förslag på en trevlig desktop manager till ubuntu 11.10?
<coobra> manager ?
<propus> heter de inte så?
<coobra> propus: vad menar du ?
<propus> coobra: gdm, xfce ?!?
<propus> t.ex
<propus> desktop
<coobra> jaha
<coobra> ratpoison
<propus> vilken dm bygger den på?
<Kimmen> awesome
<Kimmen> window manager
<coobra> awesome e nice
<propus> tack för tipsen :)
<itmannen> Bläää. Efter en orolig natt så känns det som jag inte sovit alls.
<itmannen> Vilken otrolig förbättring det blev i min surfplatta när jag gradera upp den till ett nyare android.
<itmannen> Först så dömde jag ut plattan helt. men nu ser jag ljuset i tunneln :)
<itmannen> Dags att åka ut och hämta en hund att rasta. >> Gone
<Barre> morrn morrn
<Barre> phnom, larsemil: fish är intressant och stundtals läckert, men jag har nu valt att gå tbx till bash
<phnom> Jag har hittat fler saker jag irriterar mig på i fish än bash, men det är nog mest för att jag har bash uppconfat och inte fish.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Squarism> Droppar en fråga some jag skrev på engelska i annan kanal
<Squarism> howdy, if i wanna set up a sort of tunnel from one machine (un-nat'ed ) to a my (nat'ed) on a certain port... preferably not permanent / with some nice commanline "tunneling demaon". Could that be done? So that a connection to UN-NAT-MACHINE:PORT  goes to NAT-MACHINE:PORT
<Squarism> Would : netcat -l > telnet <natted-machine> <port>  work?
<Kimmen> Squarism: ja det går att göra, enklast är väl att göra det med en ssh-tunnel. Då måste du antingen forwardera SSH-porten genom NAT-routern till natade maskinen eller initiera ssh-anslutningen från den natade maskinen
<Squarism> Kimmen, Jag har ingen router här.. .den o-nattade maskinen har 2 nätverkskort...
<Squarism> Kimmen, så hur startar jag tunneln på den o-nattade maskinen?
<phnom> Squarism: ssh -f user@host -L lokal-port:host:remote-port -N typ
<phnom> men du måste fortfarande säga åt natten att forwarda remote-port till datorn du ska prata med
<Kimmen> fast med -R inte -L då han vill forwardera från onat till nat maskin
<phnom> Hmm, vad är skillnaden? Jag har bara använt -L
<Kimmen> -L forwarderar en lokal port till en remote port, -R gör tvärtom
<Squarism> phnom, skrivs dedär på den o-nattade maskinen?
<phnom> Ja.
<Squarism> Hmm.. sitter o pillar lite här
<Squarism> en sak som känns lite jobbig är att jag måste deala med nycklar o grejer.. .eftersom min trafik bara färdas lokalt.. kan man inte komma bort ifrån ssh
<Squarism> tunneln går ju ba mellan 2 punkter på det lokala nätet
<HeMan> Squarism: varför NAT'ar du lokalt?
<Squarism> maskin A, exponerad mot internet, maskin B på subnät
<Squarism> maskin A kan ju routa till B
<Squarism> då maskin A har ju 2 nätverkskort
<Squarism> ett mot internet o ett mot det lokala nätet
<Squarism> jag vill egentligen bara köra netcat -l på min dator (B)... men den har är ju på subnätet
<HeMan> Squarism: ssh -w då?
<HeMan> Squarism: eller openvpn?
<Squarism> kan inte bara maskin A delegera trafik till B medels ngn fin command line demon då
<Squarism> eller ... inte demon, utan ba en jäkla proxy
<HeMan> Squarism: jo, iptables kan DNAT'a en port
<phnom> Gagh, <3 när folk pushar utan att testa ordentligt...
<Squarism> command-that-will-listen-to-port-X-and-connect-and-delegate-any-traffic-to-machine-Y-port-Z
<Squarism> det är vad jag vill göra
<Squarism> inga krrav på permanent lösning... inga krav på kryptering
<HeMan> Squarism: iptables -I INPUT -p tcp --dport 2222 -j DNAT --to-address 192.168.10.20:22
<HeMan> Squarism: ungefär, tog bara från huvudet
<Squarism> men iptables ändrar väl routing tabellen.. jag vill inte pilla på maskin konfigurationen... ba starta en process
<HeMan> Squarism: ne den ändrar inte routingtabellen, men väl iptables-reglerna
<Squarism> jag behöver en lättvikts proxy.. eller hur
<HeMan> Squarism: iptables! lättar vikt finns nog inte... :)
<phnom> Squarism: Du har fått två lösningar, och efter två sekunders googling så verkar det som att netcat kan göra det också: http://29a.ch/2009/5/10/forwarding-ports-using-netcat välj en.
<larsemil> ssh kan också göra det väl?
<larsemil> fast det var redan sagt ja
<Squarism> men iptables ändrar väl maskin konf?
<HeMan> Squarism: inte om du inte sparar den
<HeMan> Squarism: den ligger bara i minnet
<Squarism> men då måste jag explicit ta bort den sen också
<HeMan> Squarism: efter omboot försvinner den, men om du inte bootar om måste du ta bort den för hand
<Squarism> nc -l 1942 | nc host 1942
<Squarism> verkar iafl funka i en riktning
<Squarism> vet inte om den skulle hantera ev svar
<larsemil> phnom: Barre det har sina fördelar, men jag förstår också.
<larsemil> phnom: Barre nästa vecka är det zsh!
<phnom> Borde hitta nåt suspekt shell att testa, zsh körde jag 08-10 typ
<Kimmen> Squarism: det är väldigt enkelt att sätta upp ett script som rensar iptables config
<Barre> larsemil: i'm game
<HeMan> larsemil, Barre: säg till när det är python som default shell!
<Barre> HeMan: :)
<kodein> Kimmen: trivialt, till och med; iptables -F
<larsemil> HeMan: ganska enkelt att göra ett shell kanske? i python
<HeMan> larsemil: tror det
<phnom> Vi har faktiskt en kurs här på LTH där man skriver ett eget skal, i C.
<larsemil> någno skriver något: är det en intern funktion, om inte, är det en fil som finns, om inte DET FINNS INGEN FIL
<HeMan> larsemil: jag hade en idé att man skulle göra en distro som bara hade en binär, python...
<larsemil> phnom: är den avskalad?
<larsemil> HeMan: haha
<larsemil> HeMan: och så får man bygga alla sin applikationer från där
<phnom> larsemil: Ett skalat skal? Finns väl inte så mycket kvar då? ;)
<larsemil> :)
<HeMan> larsemil: jepp!
<svensk_a1> http://bayimg.com/cAlcAAadC kan du hjälpa mig??
<svensk_a1> jag har svenska installed
<svensk_a1> och engelska*
<phnom> luls
<svensk_a1> så, varifor min dator har det..
<phnom> Blockerad av BlueCoat: 'This content is classified as "Pornography"'
<svensk_a1> nej, det inte porr
<phnom> Psh, webfiltret ljuger inte!
<svensk_a1> jag kan inte lära på webplatts dett har non utf8
<Kimmen> svensk_a1: det är förmodligen websidan som är i fel codepage
<svensk_a1> "Stockholm Linux User Group är en förening för linuxintresserade företag o"
<svensk_a1> så jag kan gör inte lill slug :(
<Kimmen> jag får samma, ser ok ut på en windows burk dock
<Kimmen> firefox i linux väljer unicode istället för utf-8
<larsemil> är det inte fel på den här raden:
<larsemil> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<larsemil> det ska vara <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html" charset="utf-8">
<Kimmen> är för dålig på html för att veta =P
<Kimmen> IE visar sidan i UTF-8, FF gör det inte
<phnom> larsemil: Nä, det ska nog vara så.
<Barre> HeMan: varför stanna där? skriv en pyhontolk som kernelmodul och ha disten med bara en binär, d.v.s. kernel (ex boot loader)
<HeMan> Barre: a la eLua? http://www.eluaproject.net/
<phnom> larsemil: Iaf enligt w3schools
<Barre> HeMan: såklart att det redan fanns något liknande :)
<Barre> nä.. nu skall jag gå och hålla en NDA för några kunder... cya
<larsemil> phnom: du har rätt
 * andol tyckte han såg någon nämna python och kerneln i samma mening...
<HeMan> andol: jepp! jag spann igång Barre på en vansinnig idé
<phnom> HeMan: Vansinning, eller vansinnigt bra?
<HeMan> phnom: är det någon skillnad?
<andol> I många fall är gränsen hårfin...
<Barre> andol: think outside the freaking box man.... ;P
<phnom> Någon som vet var Eclipses källkod ligger?
<phnom> Nvm, found it
<andol> Barre: Att lämna förolämpningar i din apache access log, är det tillräckligt utanför lådan? :)
<t^> har googlat endel och hittar inte riktigt det jag söker, behöver hjälp med en raid 1 lösning
<t^> någon som lekt massa med raid mirroring ?
<andol> !ask | t^
<ubot2> t^: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<t^> kejdå
<t^> Någon som byggt en lösning där man kör raid 1 med två eller fler diskar, där operativsystemet ligger på raidlösningen och vid eventuell krasch så fungerar hotswap under drift. Dvs ur med en disk i med ny även om man kör operativsystemet från raidlösningen
<HeMan> t^: jepp
<HeMan> t^: men med hårdvaruraid
<t^> okej, får man nå kvittens på error sedan bara dunka i ny disk ? :D
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> jag skulle iofs inte kalla det kvittens utan mer ett larm...
<t^> låter fint
<t^> vad heter setupen och vilket os körde du ?
<HeMan> t^: jag har kört lite olika varianter av Linux, och mestadels Areca raid-kontroller
<t^> proffs kontrollerkort ?
<t^> hittar inge på prisjakt :P
<t^> äh får köpa nå snikkontrollerkort och labba lite :D
<andol> t^: Tja, tror nästan att mjukvaruraid är att föredrar framför billiga snikkontrollers...
<t^> fungerar det med hotswap om man kör os från raiden dårå ? :P det som är frågan
<Kimmen> t^: det beror på vilken kontroller du har
<t^> haru nå bra tips ? ;)
<Kimmen> inte direkt, _tror_ dock att om man har ex win7 och stöd för hotswap så kan man köra säker borttagning på disken
<Kimmen> vet att jag kan göra så på min burk med win7, sata ahci, och har läst att det alternativet bara finns om sata controlern stöder hotswap. lita inte på det dock
<t^> är ju hotswap vid krasch jag är intresserad av
<t^> larm går
<t^> ur med hårddisk ur kabinett i med ny
<Kimmen> sök på nätet om kontrollern på ditt moderkort stöder hotswap
<t^> vet ju inte hur det blir med mjukvarubaserad hotswap om man kör os från raiden :D
<Kimmen> om (sata?) kontrollern stöder hotswap så blir det ju inte mjukvara
<Abbarn> nån aktiv??
<t^> vet inte hur det är med billiga kontrollerkort om man får nå jobbig mjukvara man arbetar med eller om man kan konfigurera hårdvaran rakt av
<Kimmen> t^: det finns nog både och, hittar man manualen till produkten är det ju lätt att avgöra
<Kimmen> kanske...
<t^> haha kanske ja ;D
<t^> äh får ringa till någon som säljer massa hp kontrollerkort
<t^> dom lär ju veta vad dom säljer ^^
<Abbarn> vad gör alla idag då??
<Kimmen> jobbar
<antii> jobbar
<Abbarn> okej okej
<Abbarn> :)
<HeMan> t^: om ditt kort har AHCI-stöd så borde du kunna göra semi-hot-swap
<HeMan> t^: semi-hot i form av att du måste se till att disken är failad i mjukvaruraiden innan du tar ur den
<t^> okej
<t^> ska notera och forska mer i det där
<Abbarn> ska prova arxh linux nu
<Abbarn> arch
<amelia> *gäsp*
<realubot> Hej.
<amelia> hej realubot
<amelia> jag vill också känna mig lite delaktig i det här "ska prova" så here goes..
<amelia> idag provar jag aix. :)
<t^> ta fram 2k bygge med raid istället ;P
<amelia> 2k bygge med raid?
<t^> 2000kr
<t^> :D
<t^> budgetserver med hotswap
<t^> jävla djungel med alla förbannade kontrollerkort
<amelia> det kan jag göra. fast jag kan inte lova att du får i så mycket disk eller så fet burk.
<t^> ne ska ju va nå skräp bara
<amelia> du kan få köpa en DL380 G2 av mig.
<t^> kostar den då ? :D
<amelia> 500 spänn, så kan du ebaya SCSI-disk för 1500kr. :P
<t^> ska läsa lite om den w
<t^> w8
<andol> t^: Glöm inte att räkna på strömförbrukning...
<amelia> andol: sssssh!!!
<amelia> andol: jag vill bli av med skiten.. :S
<t^> hmmm diskarna är ju inte gratis heller
<t^> :D
<amelia> har för mycket servrar... däcken får inte plats i förrådet..
<amelia> t^: eh nej... de brukar inte vara det..
<t^> hade ju tänkt köpa mig en hög med billiga 2.5"
<t^> :D
<amelia> aha, det där är ju 3.5" diskar och scsi
<t^> aa märkte de
<t^> :P
<amelia> men du kan köra 15k rpm diskar i den utan problem.
<t^> hehe
<t^> blir för dyrt :P
<t^> hehe
<t^> tack iaf
<amelia> np..
<t^> har en polare som är horder, kan checka med han om han vill köpa skrotade servrar
<t^> haha :D
<amelia> gör det, jag har typ två tre stycken av den årgången som vill flytta.
<antii> amelia: var de servrarna som jag tänkte köpa?
<antii> :D
<amelia> antii: nej, det tror jag inte iaf.
<amelia> antii: inte samma, de du skulle köpa sålde jag till ett företag. detta är lite nyare burkar som jag tröttnat på nu.
<antii> kk
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<itmannen> Ubuntu är ju Afrikanska. Och här är en nyhet från Afrika. "Polisen i Zimbabwe har gripit tre kvinnor misstänkta för att ha våldtagit 17 män och tagit deras sperma." :D
<madbear> offtopicpolisen vart tog du vägen
<cahoot> 'afrikanska' är lika meningsfyllt som 'europeiska'
<itmannen> Ubuntu brtyder medmänslighet
<cahoot> eller snarare mindre - antalet tänkbara språk är nog ännu fler i afrika
<itmannen> Har köpt cola i Ubuntu-burkar
 * itmannen är lite impad över Ultimate Edition (Linux)
<UkuleleSolen> Tja, killar! har ett litet problem här. Provade att instellera en fönstermiljö som heter Mate, om jag inte tar helt fel. Men med det valt när jag loggar in på den stationära får jag höra att det är något fel på /usr/lib/MateConf/mateconf-sanity-check-2 - sedan blir det helt svart. Undrar hur jag, terminalvägen ska kunna byta tillbaka fönstermiljön
<itmannen> Min installation av ubuntu i android går inte så där vansinnigt bra ännu
<itmannen> Men skam den som ger sig. I brist på kunskap såär jag tjurig
<Abbarn> är det svårt att installera fluxbox i ubuntu?? trött på standard utseende..
<cahoot> trött på funktionerna också?
<Abbarn> vad tänkte du??
<Philip5> inte svårare än att installera något annat skulle jag tro
<Philip5> om man nu sedan gillar flux är ju en annan sak
<Abbarn> okej
<Abbarn> vad ska man använda då??? vll få det att se mer eget ut?
<Philip5> ratpoison ;)
<cahoot> skulle tro att de hjälpsystem som underlättar användningen av  t ex kamera hänger samman med valet av DE
<Abbarn> okej???
<Abbarn> kan man ändra mycket med det eller?
<cahoot> ja okej - fluxbox kan medföra en del extra arbete för dig
<Philip5> nej men det ser annorlunda ut :)
<Abbarn> bild???
<Abbarn> på hur man kan få det att se ut??
<cahoot> ställt ?-tangenten på fast-repeat?
<Philip5> Abbarn: http://www.nongnu.org/ratpoison/shot2.png
<Abbarn> okej ska sluta skriva fler ?
<Abbarn> vad har han/hon alla terminaler till på den bilden (frågetäcken)
<Philip5> programmering och hoppar runt bland sina mappar
<Abbarn> okej
<Philip5> har du tittat på enlightenment 17?
<Philip5> inte så många som kör kanske och är lite eget och ganska snyggt
<Philip5> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c8/Enlightenment_17_desktop.jpeg
<Philip5> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_6lYFJtUepl4/RtMIrPMUFYI/AAAAAAAAAKQ/ZV5yeMKHc5k/s1600/e17-screenshot-2.png
<UkuleleSolen> Skriver igen... har ett litet problem här. Provade att instellera en fönstermiljö som heter Mate, om jag inte tar helt fel. Men med det valt när jag loggar in på den stationära får jag höra att det är något fel på /usr/lib/MateConf/mateconf-sanity-check-2 - sedan blir det helt svart. Undrar hur jag, terminalvägen ska kunna byta tillbaka fönstermiljön
<Philip5> UkuleleSolen: "något fel" är rätt allmänt och hjälper inte så mycket. använder du någon dm för att logga in i miljön eller gör den det direkt?
<UkuleleSolen> det sker direkt, inloggningen
<Philip5> i värsta fall borde det bara vara att starta i consolläge och sedan avinstallera det där och köra in en annan fönstermiljö om du inte ens kommer till en dm
<UkuleleSolen> är inloggad o kör konsollen. Men sedan tar min kunskap slut :( Finns det något jag kan skriva för att komma till (den grafiska) inloggningen och få välja en annan fönstermiljö?
<haffe> sudo gdm restart
<kodein> godmorgon
<UkuleleSolen> Tack
<UkuleleSolen> Ser ut som att det borde hända något, men nu står det (förkortat) "WARNING: GdmDisplay: display lasted 0,094379" sedan står markören bara och blinkar
<haffe> Vad får du om du kör cat /var/log/Xorg0.log | grep EE
<UkuleleSolen> Nu händer inget, vad jag än skriver...
<jesper_> mint e riktigt bra asså :-)
<Jultomten> 1c
<uggla> Någon här som kan hjälpa mig? Jag ska göra ett script som listar filer i en dir som matchar första argumentet efter script kommandot "$1" men jag får inte det till att fungera..
<Jultomten> uggla: vad har du gjort hitils?
<uggla> for file in * do echo "$file" done
<uggla> men det visar alla filer i mappen, vill bara ha specifika visade som passar argument 1 på kommandolinjen
<uggla> t.ex scriptname .sh så ska alla filer med .sh visas
<haffe> for file in * if $0 == ...
<uggla> haffe: ja, det är nog rätt spår, vad mer ska stå?
<phnom> Finns det någon smidig funktion i ruby som kan escapa special-tecken för regex?
<spacebug-> uggla: http://pastebin.com/LinNudz4 är ett sätt
<andol> uggla: läxa? :)
<haffe> spacebug-: $1 ?
<haffe> Är $0 själv filnamnet?
<spacebug-> ja det är det nog va.. kommer inte ihåg
<itmannen> Mycket ska man läsa: Download Windows 3.1 ISO or Setup files and install it on Android phone
<phnom> haffe: Tror $0 ger hela kommandot
<Nafallo> wow
<phnom> Nafallo: ?
<Nafallo> har de portat Windows 3.1 till ARM?
<Nafallo> antar att de maste borja nagonstans...
<Jultomten> Nafallo: du kan köra windows 7 på arm
<Nafallo> Jultomten: det ar en satans skillnad mot Windows 3.1
<Jultomten> ja
<Jultomten> men tror knappast det är officel portning av 3.1
<Jultomten> sedan finns redan 3.1 för arm
<Jultomten> alla Windows CE maskiner dom spruta ur sig på 90-talet
<joel135> "Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten" -- Vad är det?
<phnom> joel135: En tidig julklapp
<masen_> Hallå
<joel135> eller rejält sen
<masen_> är det bara jag som tycker ubuntu 11.10 är långsammare än 11.04?
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> godkväll!
<masen__> oj, jag dcade
<joel135> godmorgon
<amelia> vad händer här ikväll då?
<maseen> asså, ny crashar mitt ubuntu hela tiden :/ märkligt...
<t^> trist att man inte fick med gnome classic om man ska gnälla :D
<amelia> det går bra att låta bli att gnälla också, det blir så tråkig stämning om alla ska gnälla. ;)
<jesper_> hur installerar man distron efter man gjort detta sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<cahoot> frågan är inte enkelt begriplig
<itmannen> Problem. Jag har loggat in som su i terminalen. men jag kommer inte åt en usb som finns här : /dev/sdk1. Mappen dev kommer jag till
<itmannen> Lösning anbefalles
<cahoot> sdk1 är en partition p ngt slags disk? monterad var?
<itmannen> Tack på förhand
<itmannen> sdk1 är ett usb-minne
<cahoot> ja...?
<cahoot> monterad var?
<cahoot> eller vad menar du med att 'komma åt'?
<itmannen> Den finns monterad under media och en jättasträng som namn
<itmannen> Komma åt: Läsa USB
<itmannen> Via termainalen då
<cahoot> ls /media/<jättesträng> ?
<itmannen> Tack. Ska testa
<itmannen> Ja nu ser jag innehållet iaf :)
<itmannen> root@Master:/media/c39adeb8-b40a-4c59-a1bf-64abe9a36522/ext2ubuntu#
<jesper_> ser ni mig?
<cahoot> itmannen, fått sitt uuid som namn
<itmannen> cahoot,  Ok. men himla trist att skriva
<HeMan> jesper_: nej, det här är textbaserat
<cahoot> itmannen, du får ta befälet och montera på bättre punkt
<swecarp> hej
<Philip5> tjena
<amelia> hej hej!
<swecarp> hej amelia
<amelia> hej swecarp
<jenka> Hej, någon som vet vad som är fel när man får "exit status 6" i ett cron job? :( hela fel meddelandet: "(CRON) error (grandchild #.. failed with exit status 6)"
<swecarp> liten fråga jag skull vilja ha thunderbird på svenska hur gör jag  hittar ingen stans hur man ändrar program språket
<Philip5> swecarp: se till att du har installerat thunderbird-locale-sv
<amelia> Philip5: vad gör herr Philip5 ikväll då?
<Philip5> amelia: kollar lite på kobra på svt2 nu och softar
<andol> jenka: Ifall jag inte tänker helt trasigt så har den exitcoden snarare med det specifika skriptet/programmet att göra än vad det har med cron generellt att göra.
<Philip5> amelia: själv då?
<amelia> jenka: det beror nog snarare med det du försöker köra att göra än med cron, har du provat köra det manuellt?
<amelia> Philip5: slökollar på gamla avsnitt av svenskars hemliga liv och grejjar lite aix.
<jenka> amelia, hmm lyckades köra det utan felmeddelanden manuellt, det jag försöker göra är att sätta upp ett cron job för drupal
<Philip5> amelia: aha, är det någe kul? verkar mest lite så där frossa i lite knasigheter än verkligen vilja visa alternativa livsstilar
<itmannen> Suck. Vilket himla bestyr att få in ubuntu på android
<amelia> Philip5: haha, jag trodde först du menade aix... men inte det. :P jodå, tv-programmet är rätt intressant..
<Philip5> amelia: kanske aix också ;)
<amelia> Philip5: aix är kul
<Philip5> amelia: aix är ditt hemliga liv ;P
 * itmannen rättar till slipsen då det är 2 OP inne samtidigt
<amelia> Philip5: nej, aix är mitt nya liv. :P
<swecarp> Philip5:  när jag skall instalera thunderbird-locale-sv säger det att det står i konflikt
<Philip5> swecarp: i konflikt med vad?
<swecarp> et ögon blick kör en pastebinn
<Philip5> amelia: jag trodde du var Tru64 all in
<amelia> Philip5: nejdå, jag är inte "all in" någonting faktiskt.
<itmannen> swecarp,  varför håller du på och ska lägga dit extra locale-sv ?. Klienten är väl redan på Svenska. Eller har du laddat hem något annat ?
<Philip5> amelia: inte ens redhat/centos när det gäller linux?
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag har laddat hem den via programcentaralen
<amelia> Philip5: jag kör det mesta om det behövs, men i slutänden måste jag ju välja något för mina egna datorer och servrar.
<Philip5> amelia: till och med ubuntu ;)
<amelia> Philip5: jag har ju jobbat betydligt mer med debian än redhat faktiskt.
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> jag får väll av instalera den och instalera om denh
<amelia> Philip5: om någon kund vill ha ubuntu så jobbar jag med ubuntu.
<itmannen> swecarp,  Ja det gjorde jag också. Och min är helt på Svenska
<swecarp> ok får väll prova och av istalera och instalera om den
<itmannen> swecarp,  Har blivit uppdaterad till version 8
<swecarp> itmannen:  håller på att avinstalera nu
<itmannen> Nu ska jag fortsätta med mitt android-projekt att få in ubuntu där
<itmannen> Tack för alla lyckönskningar på vägen.
<gorgo> goderkväll
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll!
<swecarp> itmannen:  jag instalerade om och har fortfarande menyerna på engelska
<Jultomten> gillar steam, upptäckte först nu att dom sparar ens savegame åt en
<Jultomten> så när jag byter mellan min laptop, och min andra dator så följer savegamen med
<UkuleleSolen> När jag ska starta min stationära dator läser jag följande; "Det finns ett problem med konfigurationsservern. (usr/lib/MateConf/mateconf-sanity-check-2 avslutades med status 256" var och hur kan jag börja felsöka?
<ewook> Jultomten: vad svarade min klient med? :)
 * amelia undrar var Jultomten gör ctcp version på alla som joinar kanalen..
<ewook> den frågan var köad hos mig med :p
<maxjezy> herregud, uppe i 12 gb minnesanvändning
<maxjezy> 12.5 nu
<amelia> maxjezy: ritar du konstiga 3D grejjer?
<maxjezy> ja, men jag börjar bli orolig
<maxjezy> 14 gb nu
<maxjezy> har bara 16
<maxjezy> vad händer sen?
<amelia> hehe, swappar som fan
<maxjezy> använder 90.8 % ram nu
<maxjezy> 16 mb växlingutrymme
<amelia> maxjezy: hoppas du menar att den använder 16mb swap och inte att du har 16mb swap, annars kan det bli spännande.
<maxjezy> jag har inte valt swap storleken
<maxjezy> den använder det nu
<maxjezy> 13.3 gb ram till blender
<amelia> hehe
<maxjezy> jag har 16 gig swap
<amelia> då ska du nog klara dig.
<maxjezy> trodde inte det gick att använda så här mycket ram
<ewook> maxjezy: låter som du läcker nästan :p.
<maxjezy> ganska läcker är jag
<ewook> inkontinens, jobbigt :(
<jenny_> någon bra pdf editor? jag vill fylla i uppgifter i ett pdf dokument
<Jultomten> ewook: svarade *_* ;)
<ewook> Jultomten: bra, då har jag kvar gamla configen :P.
<Philip5> jenny_: klarar inte de flesta fylla i pdf-formulär?
<ugglaa> får fortfarande inte mitt script till att fungera... vet någon lösningen? vill göra så att jag skriver scriptname .sh, så ska alla filer i diret listas som har .sh i sig, via "$1", har hittils: for file in * do echo "$file" done
<ugglaa> men det kommandot listar endast alla filer, vill göra så den listar via första argument till kommandot
<ugglaa> :(
<realubot> ugglaa: for file in *.sh; do echo "$file"; done
<realubot> for file in *; do echo "$file" | grep "$1$"; done
<realubot> Det borde fungera i ett skript där du ska mata in filändelsen som $1.
<realubot> Och om du inte har en $1-variabel så kommer alla filer i katalogen att listas.
#ubuntu-se 2011-11-30
<larsemil> ugglaa ls *.sh
<phnom> ugglaa: Ett första steg vore att faktiskt använda $1 i skriptet isåfall.
<larsemil> for file in $1; do; echo $file; done
<larsemil> for file in $(find ./); do rm $file; done;
<larsemil> kör inte den sista där.
<larsemil> den är inge bra
<larsemil> iaf inte utan root
<Haffe> Hahahaha.
<Haffe> Jag har lärt mig lite bashscript nu.
<amelia> larsemil: taskmupp! :P
<phnom> larsemil: Allt blir bättre med root.
<Haffe> for file in $(find ./); do mv $file /dev/null; done;
<Nafallo> larsemil: din for med find kommer spotta massor med fel, med eller utan root.
<Nafallo> find ./ -type f skulle fungera battre.
<larsemil> https://www.inregodirekt.se/begagnad/server/hp_proliant_dl580_g5/nr/702090 var inte det här väldigt dyrt för en begg serveR?
<amelia> morrn!
<Nafallo> larsemil: inte for den servern. minst 10k billigare an inkopspris ;-)
<larsemil> är inte G5 ganska gammalt nu?
<Nafallo> och? det ar fortfarande en server med 16 cores :-p
<Nafallo> om du tycker den ar dyr, kop den inte ;-)
<larsemil> http://shop.serverhuset.se/products/Servrar/Servrar-rack/HP/HP-ProLiant-DL980-G7-Xeon-E7-4870-2-4-GHz?prodid=546459&info=2
<larsemil> en sån istället kanske
<larsemil> Nafallo: min fråga var väl snarare om den var prisvärd än dyr
<Nafallo> vad ska du med den till, ar forsta fragan.
<larsemil> nej jag är inte på jakt efter något. bara fönstershoppar
<Nafallo> DL980 ater mycket el. troligen battre att kopa nagra DL380s.
<larsemil> jag ska homefolda.
<Nafallo> eller SL390s
<Nafallo> for homefold, varfor ens titta pa HP?
<Nafallo> skaffa en bunt "cheap and cheerful" half-length 1Us med desktop komponenter istallet.
<larsemil> det var ett skämt.
<larsemil> men jag är inte på jakt nu efter något särskilt
<larsemil> men jag håller alltid ögonen öppna, ibland är det till bra pris
<Nafallo> isf, varnta tills du ar :-)
<Nafallo> nar du val behover 160 threads och 4TB minne, da ar det dags att titta pa en DL980 :-P
<larsemil> http://www.blocket.se/stockholm/Dell_PowerEdge_2950_server_37480347.htm?ca=6&w=3 det här tyckte jag var billigt. har en likadan och älskar dem
<larsemil> http://youtu.be/vSIMpFfNLEA
<larsemil> det här tror jag blir bra
<Barre> andol: you made me look..... hittade inget, men det hade varit roligt
<larsemil> är det en slump att andol finns med i kommandolinjen?
<itmannen> larsemil,  Vad menar du nu ?
<larsemil> komm andol injen
<kodein> kommandoraden heter det
<larsemil> jag vet
<larsemil> men det var någon som skrev kommandolinjen
<larsemil> jag skulle kolla efter något som andol hade skrivit så jag körde en /lastlog och fick upp kommandolinjen
<andol> larsemil: Jotack, alltid lika kul att bli highlitad utav kommandol* någonting.
<andol> Barre: För loggen igår, greppa på ":)"
<Squarism> En fråga jag droppa på en annan kanal
<Squarism> Regarding ssh tunnels. From a local machine-a i run ssh -R 1942:localhost:1942 machine-b ... stupid thing is that machine-b only opens 127.0.0.1:1942.... can i instruct ssh to open the port on  machine-b's external interface?
<andol> Squarism: GatewayPorts
<Squarism> ska jag googla det?
<andol> Squarism: man sshd_config, och se vad den inställnigen gör
<Squarism> andol, fasen.. verkar ju jobbigt o kräva konfiguration
<Squarism> är det inte möjligt i vanilla ubuntu? 10.04?
<andol> Squarism: Kräver alltså att konfigurationen för sshd på machine-b ändras, ja.
<amelia> Squarism: vad är det du vill göra egentligen?
<andol> Squarism: Även om det torde gå att fulhacka runt med tunnla netcat eller så.
<Squarism> andol, ja... jag gjorde det igår : mkfifo backpipe ; nc -l 1942 0<backpipe | nc karlw-laptop.deltaprojects.local 8091 1>backpipe
<Squarism> funkar
<Squarism> ops
<Squarism> men den lösningen verkar koppla ner efter en request
<phnom> Squarism: Vilken av maskinerna initierar samtalet?
<phnom> a eller b?
<Barre> andol: nothing
<phnom> Squarism: Är det a så är det ssh -f user@machine-b -L 1942:machine-b:1942 -N du vill ha, annars ssh -f user@machine-b -R 1942:localhost:1942 -N (båda sett från machine-a) Om jag förstår man ssh rätt.
<coobra> heh
<ePax> 0_o
 * Barre är lite ledsen över att jag inte får twittra fritt längre :(
<coobra> thjoe
<coobra> vad nuda
<antii> hej
<andol> Barre: företagspolicy?
<ePax> aloha anti
<coobra> kitos andol
<coobra> hah
<ePax> Ahm... finns det nåt smidigare än nagios på mobilen :D
<Barre> andol: mmm... jag har ett par tweets ang. en konkurent, men det är inte etiskt att skriva dessa tydligen :)
<coobra> nej nu mat
<andol> Barre: Åsikter om tieto? :)
<Barre> andol: skulle kunna vara så ;P
<Squarism> phnom, ledsen.. va tvungen att gå på möte här
<Squarism> phnom, machine-b har ett interface mot internet... dvs där vill jag "forwarda" en extern port till en service som kör på machine-a (nat'ad o alltså ej tillgänglig från internet)
 * ePax hänger inte med 
<ePax> :D
<phnom> Squarism: Så du vill tunnla från b -> a? kör det senare på a isåfall.
<larsemil> Barre: vad är det du inte får twittra om? och hur kan man kräva det?
<itmannen> Nu är frågan. vad gillar jag bäst efter denna installation; Install Ubuntu Unity Bottom Launcher Via PPA
<itmannen> Tydligen kan man ha otur så det blir problem. Men jag hade tur och det lyckades.
<stirner-TAB> Im baaaaaack :-p
<stirner-TAB> Alla här har tydligen fått jobb nu =/
<larsemil> japp.
<stirner-TAB> Wiiii
<stirner-TAB> Therese is life
<antii> japp
<Squarism> phnom, men då vare dedär med GatewayPorts
<larsemil> Squarism: vad är det med det?
<larsemil> Squarism: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ssh+enable+gatewayports+
<realubot> LÃ¥gstatuskanal.
<arand> LÃ¥gstatusbot
<arand> :þ
<Nafallo> !realubot
<ubot2> Factoid 'realubot' not found
<Nafallo> hrmpf
<coobra> dont feed it
<Nafallo> !realubot is<reply> är en lågstatusbot
<ubot2> Nafallo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nafallo> !realubot is <reply> är en lågstatusbot
<ubot2> I'll remember that, Nafallo
<realubot> !realubot
<ubot2> är en lågstatusbot
<realubot> :(
<realubot> Jag har slut på kaffe. Det är säkert ert fel.
<antii> !real_ubot
<ubot2> :(
<antii> <3 ubot2
<realubot> antii: Det var inte igår man såg dig aktiv i kanalen?
<realubot> "Krångel med bolån från SBAB, recept på Apoteket, kommuners webbplatser och tidsbokningar hos Bilprovningen. Ett massivt haveri hos IT-leverantören Tieto sinkar omkring 50 myndigheter och företag. "
<realubot> Vad håller ni systemadministratörer på med?
<realubot> Ni skämmer ju ut hela branschen!
<larsemil> framförallt: lägg inte alla ägg i samma korg.
<Jultomten> realubot: det är skit det där, jag blir ju drabbad
 * itmannen  Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten
<itmannen> Jultomten=Einand förmodar jag.
<Jultomten> stämmer
<itmannen> Vart skickar man sin önskelista ?
<Jultomten> mv önskelista.txt /dev/null
<itmannen> Jag vill bara ha hårda paket.
<Jultomten> skallse om jag hittar en bodybuilder bög till dig då
<itmannen> Jultomten,  Tack men jag avstår gärna.
<Jultomten> nu skall jag iaf av bussen
<itmannen> Ho Ho
 * itmannen ska åka och gå ut med en jycke på samhället.
<Squarism> varför försvinner mina ändringar från /etc/ssh/sshd_config efter jag gör sudo reload ssh
<spacebug-> hum, ja det ska ska dom inte göra
<phnom> Squarism: Försöker du starta om den? "sudo service ssh restart" annars.
<andol> Squarism: Någon särskild anledning till att du msg:ar mig privat, istället för att ta det i kanalen?
 * stirner-TAB gäspar *
 * spacebug- stoppar in en finger i munnen på stirner-TAB :P
<coobra> woops
<spacebug-> ey coobra !
<coobra> stirner-TAB: bit bit bit !!!!!
<phnom> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314458 <-- "Start your computer with the Linux Setup floppy disk[...]"
<itmannen> Jag ska börja spela golf. http://81.8.180.71:65000/Golf_is_good1.swf
<coobra> jävla windowsXP
<Haffe> Varför använder du det då?
<coobra> inte jag
<coobra> ska instalera om en hp mini lalla med windowsXP home hehe
<itmannen> Jämmer och elände vilka problem att få in ubuntu på min android.
<antii> coobra: installera linux istället!
<antii> be smart
<itmannen> +1
<coobra> ghhaaa
<UkuleleSolen> God eftermiddag!
<UkuleleSolen> Stötte nyss på ett märkligt problem - skulle, med en live-skiva installera Ubuntu 11.04 på en dator. I stället för att komma till installationen kommer jag till ett inloggningsfönster
<spacebug-> säker på att du bootat på skivan och itne os:et på datorn?
<UkuleleSolen> Ja... men det är värt att prova igen :)
<stirner-TAB> Lol
<spacebug-> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Startar om och nog är det skivan alltid
<UkuleleSolen> Anledningen till ominstallationen är att den datorn inte startar annars
<UkuleleSolen> Den här gången funkade det. Mystiskt
<UkuleleSolen> Finns det något sätt att spara/synka diverse inställningar genom Ubuntu One eller Dropbox?
<itmannen> Det lackar mot jul. jag ska skriva min önskelista till den riktiga jultomten.  En ny surfplatta och en ny latop
<kodein> ok
<kodein> måste man inte vara snäll för att få det man önskar sig?
<itmannen> Hoppas att jultomten läser min önskelista.
<itmannen> kodein,  Jag är snäll så jag är dum.
<kodein> du mejkar inte sens
<itmannen> mejkar ?
<itmannen> jag känner på mig att jultomten kommer med en ny bildskärm :)
<Philip5> itmannen: nej i år får du bara fotogrejer av tomten
<itmannen> Philip5,  Ok. Inte illa det heller. bara jag får välja själv
<Philip5> det vet man aldrig vad som är i paketen
<Philip5> i år kanske tomten bara kommer med deb-paket ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Men jag har en "riktig" kamera på min önskelista till jultomten också.
<Philip5> itmannen: vad är det för kamera? eller menar du en nikon?! ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Jag tittade på en idag. Men jag har totalt glömt bort modellen. Men det var en Nikon iaf
<Philip5> itmannen: hur ska tomten då veta vilken? kanske är en likadan som min?!?!
<itmannen> Och man kunde filma i HD också
<Philip5> kan man med de flesta idag
<itmannen> Philip5,  jultomten har en kristallkula och vet modellen
<Philip5> oj
<itmannen> Philip5,  jag har 2 saker att välja på. En ipad eller en ordentlig kamera
<Philip5> en ordentlig kamera vinner
<itmannen> Philip5,  jag tror jag får en hyfsad kamera med lite extra för vad en ipad koster
<Philip5> möjligt
<itmannen> ipad ligger runt 6500
<Philip5> mitt kamerahus kostar 9500 utan något objektiv
<itmannen> Suck :(
<Philip5> men jag ska köpa en ny kamera i vår
<itmannen> Varför då ?
<cahoot> ..och vad?
<Philip5> en som har fullformat sensor och nikon kommer med en ny modell då
<Philip5> en nikon d800
<itmannen> Hm. prylbög
<Philip5> måste man ju ha när man går på stan och svänger med den ;P
<itmannen> Philip5,  Tänk om du blir rånad
<cahoot> ganska tung att ha slängande
<itmannen> För mig lär det väl bli en pocketkamera från OK/Q8 :(
<Philip5> tungt = macho :D
<itmannen> Kallas inte sådant där för penisförlängare :D
<cahoot> fvb till närmsta naprapat ;)
<kodein> borde inte nikon släppa en d4 innan OS?
<Philip5> så illa är det inte
<cahoot> njae beror ju en del på optiken
<Philip5> inofficella källor säger att d800 kommer q2 2012 och det är in inte helt omöjligt att båda kommer då
<CasperN> är du inte sugen på eos c300 då?
<CasperN> hmm, den var dock lite dyr
<kodein> det är ju för att göra film, inte ta bilder
<CasperN> så film är inte bilder då?
<kodein> inte på samma sätt, nej
<CasperN> aja, tror iaf att en RED kamera är mer prisvärd än c300
<CasperN> 20k dollar snackas det om att c300 ska kosta, och då filmade den väl inte ens 4k
<kodein> ok.
<kodein> återkom när du köpt en.
<CasperN> det lär ju inte hända
<CasperN> men det hade varit coolt att hyra någon liknande någon gång
<Philip5> kodein: var du på fotomässan något?
<Abbarn> nån aktiv???
<MrMind> hmm, vad för man om man vill ansluta till en ssh server från skolan där i princip allt är blockat?
<MrMind> har provat port 22 och 443
<MrMind> ingen fungerar
<Abbarn> verkar som att bara jag är här.. och jag kan tyvärr inte hjälpa:S
<Abbarn> minns själv hur det va när jag gick gymnasiet:P när dom blocka allt:S
<MrMind> hehe, ingen fara. ah det är riktigt surt faktiskt..
<Abbarn> ibörjan va det ju lätt att gå runt deras spärrar:P
<MrMind> jo, sen blir det bara värre o värre
<Abbarn> först va det bara att byta webbläsare:P hehe
<MrMind> sånt tur har inte jag haft :p
<Abbarn> haha gud va it-gubben på skolan undra hur vi gjorde :P hehe
<larsemil> MrMind: har du möjlighet att ställa in port på ssh servern?
<Abbarn> sen fixa dom så att man inte kunnde ladda ner typ msn och så:P
<MrMind> larsemil: ahdå
<Abbarn> hummm.. funderar på att gå över helt tull ubuntu.....
<larsemil> MrMind: om du kan ställa in port 80 på ssh servern skulle det kunna fungera, då kan du tunnla din trafik igenom där sen om du har tur.
<MrMind> ja ska prova det, men tror inte det kommer fungera...
<MrMind> det konstiga är att
<MrMind> man för att surfa måste skriva in proxy inställningar i chrome/firefox
<MrMind> men spotify osv fungerar utan
<MrMind> skype etc
<andol> MrMind: Pratat med lämplig ansvarig för skolans nätverk?
<MrMind> har ringt supporten angående thunderbird då det inte ville fungera, han sa att det inte fanns så mycket han kunde göra
<MrMind> antar att det är samma med ssh
<MrMind> men känns som att det måste gå att lösa på något sätt
<larsemil> MrMind: de har antagligen stängt nästan alla portar, så du får helt enkelt ta reda på vilka som är öppna och då sätta din ssh server till en som är öppen
<larsemil> med ssh kan man trolla en hel del sen genom att tunnla trafik
 * andol hävdar nog annars att rätt, om inte nödvändigtvis helt triviala, lösning är att få till mer sansade brandvägsregler...
<MrMind> hade ju helt klart varit det bästa
<andol> MrMind: Du läser ingen avancerad datorkurs eller sisådär, där du har någon vettig lärare som kan peta på lämplig folk?
<larsemil> andol: fast just skolor kan vara sjukt stinkiga. och windowstekniker
<larsemil> på mitt förra jobb försökte jag också få upp ssh port utåt, han vägrade blankt. "alldeles för stor säkerhetsrisk"
<andol> larsemil: Jotack
<MrMind> har faktiskt inte snackat med någon på skolan än, men innan har dom mest hänvisat till supporten
<MrMind> där dom säger att det inte finns så mycket dom kan göra
<larsemil> andol: sen kom jag till högskolan, där allt var öppet
<MrMind> funkar det inte så funkar det inte liksom...
<andol> MrMind: Eventuellt kanske kan Rätt lärare ha bättre tur då.
<andol> Fast nej, support är ju inte direkt de som sätter policy nej.
<cahoot> spelar det ngn som helst roll vad han har för port för ssh på 'sin' maskin - varför i så fall?
<MrMind> är inte den porten öppen inifrån skolans nätverks så kommer ja inte längre än så antar jag?
<MrMind> andol: ska se om jag kan snacka med någon lärare, värt ett försökt iallafall
<cahoot> är det så att skolan har ett filter som droppar all utgående trafik till port 22 överallt?
<MrMind> tror att dom stängt i princip alla portar och bara har ett fåtal öppna
<andol> MrMind: Titta även gärna på det användaravtal för skolans du gissningsvis skrev på någongång då du började. Kan mycket väl vara så att det anses Verboten att försöka ta sig runt uppsatta spärrar, etc, vilket eventuellt kanske skulle kunna bli problem beroende på ifall du lyckas reta upp någon eller ej.
 * andol känner förövrigt nästan att han kastar lite sten i glashus, med tanke på vad han eventuellt rent hypotetiskt kan ha ägnat sig åt då han själv gick på gymnasiet :-)
 * delhage hade inga datorer då han gick i gymnasiet
<andol> delhage: abakus?
<delhage> andol: jo, fast vi hade faktiskt även räknedosor
<delhage> och räknestickor
<MrMind> andol: jo, antagligen finns det väll någon sådan regel... så himla surt bara. är enbart en liten utvecklingsservern som jag använder för att koda hemsidor på...
<delhage> en abacus kräver lite övning
<cahoot> ...och en ikon var något man hitta i kyrkor
<andol> MrMind: Jo, förstår att det känns surt.
<andol> larsemil: Inte dags att införa lite represiva regler för personalen på Dalnix då? :P
<larsemil> andol: det har vi redan
<larsemil> andol: 1. du bör inte jobba mer än 7 timmar på en dag.
<larsemil> andol: 2. Du ska ta en fredag ledig minst en gång i månaden
<larsemil> håller på och ska förhandla och köpa upp ett företag nu faktiskt
<delhage> larsemil: det går bra nu?
<delhage> eller är det konkursbo du ska köpa? typ American Airlines?
<larsemil> delhage: serverhallen går typ plus minus noll, men jag konsultar väldigt mycket webb
<delhage> larsemil: vad ska du köpa då?
<larsemil> jag vill inte säga vilket, men det är också webb
<delhage> larsemil: google?
<larsemil> delhage: mm saknar lite kapital bara
<delhage> jag kan gå in som silent partner
<delhage> jag har 700 miljarder som bränner i fickorna
<larsemil> men dåså, skickar ett kontraktsförslag
<delhage> på en servett
<svensk_a1> hi, i need to get alittle help
<delhage> we all needa little help
<svensk_a1> to install the handelsbanken security software
<delhage> http://fribid.se/
<svensk_a1> handelsbanken suport linux
<svensk_a1> there instructions are written for the desktop i am using the web boot remix
<cahoot> spikar inte swedish?
<svensk_a1> jag kan språk lille svenska
<svensk_a1> 'bt this is banking and very important, i live in sweden, am learning swedish - 34 hours a week- and work here
<itmannen> WWW. En demo: http://81.8.180.71:65000/71224274.mp4
<itmannen> Jag funderar på att sätta mig och somna till ett TV-program.
<cahoot> svensk_a1, I think http://fribid.se/ was meant for you
<svensk_a1> i want to make sure i understand how to install the closed source version of the software
<svensk_a1> english channels dont have swedish experiance such as handlesbank e-litimation
<larsemil> 100 timmar till ett företag den här månaden
<larsemil> det är fint det
<itmannen> Så får det bli. Adjö för nu.
<svensk_a1> http://www.handelsbanken.se/ladda_ner_sakerhetsprogrammet - ditt instuktion
<delhage> closed source isbad
<cahoot> svensk_a1, tried google translate - seems to do a decent job
<svensk_a1> whatever your own opinion is i would like to use the closed source version from the bank - so as not to breach my terms and conditions of service.
<svensk_a1> the comands dont work
<svensk_a1> http://www.handelsbanken.se/download_the_security_program
<cahoot> svensk_a1, so use google translate since noone using your bank seems to around atm
<svensk_a1> cahoot thats in english
<delhage> absolutely, and I'm free not to help, I'm sure they have customer support for their proprietary software... right?
<larsemil> instructions are in english
<cahoot> svensk_a1, so what lang would you want?
<svensk_a1> cahoot all i need to do is install the software... i have the first part done
<cahoot> (google offer a few alternatives)
<CasperN> någon som är duktig på windows här? jag undrar om det går att skicka filer på något smidigt sätt till en windows 7 home premium dator, jag lyckas då inte
<cahoot> svensk_a1, ok I'm no handelsbank customer and I'm off presently
<antii> CasperN: :=)
<antii> CasperN: Smidigt o smidigt?
<svensk_a1> in my terms of service for the bank i have an obligation to use there software and not use other software
<antii> CasperN: installera filezilla, flytta över via http eller nåt.
<CasperN> det lät ju inte smidigt
<antii> nej, det är windows :)
<CasperN> lite samarbetsvilja från windows sida vore inte fel
 * larsemil bråkar med en farlig fisk på gtalk
<antii> CasperN: hade varit najs o ha ssh integrerat i kommandotolken ;]
 * realubot brygger en kopp kaffe för det har han förtjänat.
<antii> CasperN: iofs du kan installera cygwin
<kodein> Philip5: nej
<CasperN> nä, det får bli att lösa det via hårdvara, får bli en hårddiskkabinett eller ett kontrollkort som klarar sata 2, filerna ligger på en sata 2 disk och ska till en bärbar som bara har esata
<CasperN> alternativet hade varit om det gick att föra över dem snabbt och smidigt mellan en liten nätverkskabel eller något liknande
<larsemil> CasperN: samba låter dig göra det
<larsemil> CasperN: om du har ssh på din linuxburk kan du köra winscp från windows också, eller filezilla
<antii> justja.. winscp
<antii> använde det senaste idag :P..
<hume> nån här inne som använder kde?
<hume> jag har en fråga om activities...
<antii> hume: Philip5 gör och har gjort i flera år.
<hume> Philip5, är du här?
<antii> hume: sen finns nog #kubuntu-se med
<hume> lite dött där bara
<larsemil> hume: activities är att du kan ha en activity som är t.ex spel, då är alla widgets och genvägar anpassade för spel. eller så har du en som heter foto
<larsemil> hume: och då är alla widgets och genvägar anpassade för fotoredigering
<larsemil> hume: men det kanske inte alls var din fråga. :D
<hume> right... när jag byter till en aktivitet som finns så frågar den mig (vissa) om den ska starta program. hur kan jag justera den funktionen på en ny aktivitet? Försöker skapa en helt efter mitt huvud....
<hume> widgetarna hänger jag med på... men är den där programstartar-grejen också en widget?
<hume> vet du vilken jag menar?
<larsemil> hume: jag fick aldrig något grepp om det där faktiskt
<hume> :) okej....
<hume> jag tycker det verkar så kanon för mina behov, startar alltid samma tre program....
<larsemil> tyckte det var genialt men fastnade på att det inte gjorde som jag tänkte att det skulle göra.
<hume> vaddå gjorde inte? den startar program....?
<hume> ah...vänta.. nu hittade jag nåt
<hume> man kan associera program med aktiviteter - men startas dom då som jag vill?
<Abbarn> ladda ner i ubuntu??? vilket program??
<delhage> va?
<Abbarn> ja ladda ner filmer???
<Abbarn> utorrent eller ska man ha nått annat?
<Abbarn> och hur får man ner flash???
<andol> Abbarn: Flash installerar du lättast med paketet flashplugin-installer
<Abbarn> sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer???
<maxjezy> install
<maxjezy> och utan ???
<Abbarn> hehe
<Abbarn> gick inte :S
<Abbarn> hejsan
<Abbarn> första gången i irssi:)
<Markslap> Gött :)
<Markslap> Irssi är riktigt trevligt.
<Abbarn> lite svårt att minnas hur man ansluter bara :P
<Abbarn> men det lär man sig antar jag med tiden
<Markslap> Man kan automatisera det.
<Abbarn> ska leka lite med fluxbox imorgon :)
<Abbarn> jasså???
<Markslap> http://irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<Markslap> Där har du en guide.
<Abbarn> tänkt sen i fluxbox.. kan man göra så att en terminal startar automatiskt med irssi och ansulet???
<Markslap> Det första med /network är lite krånlig.
<Markslap> Det vet jag tyvärr inte.
<Abbarn> krångligt= lär sig bättre:P
<Markslap> Men skriv först:
<Markslap> /network add freenode
<Abbarn> just efter man skrivit irssi???
<Abbarn> vid STATUS
<Markslap> Du kan skriva det nu.
<Markslap> Precis
<Markslap> Du kan skriva det nu.
<Markslap> oj
<Abbarn> gjorde det
<Abbarn> inget hände
<Markslap> /network add -autosendcmd "/^msg nickserv identify lösenord;wait 2000" freenode
<Abbarn> ska jag skriva allt det nu????
<Markslap> Om du vill bli indetify:a automatiskt mot freenode.
<Markslap> Om du har reggat ditt nick.
<Myrtti> jag användar lösenord som server lösenorden
<Abbarn> jag har inte reggat nått nic???
<Markslap> Okej
<Markslap> Då behöver du inte den raden.
<Markslap> Då går vi vidare till nästa steg.
<Abbarn> :)
<Markslap> /server add -auto -network freenode irc.freenode.org 6697
<Markslap> Och sedan:
<Abbarn> bara att kopiera eller???
<Markslap> Yes
<Abbarn> inget hände.. man det kanske ska va så
<Myrtti> glöm inte /save
<Markslap> /channel add -auto #ubuntu-se freenode
<Abbarn> när ska man skrive /save
<Markslap> Det står i status window.
<Abbarn> va?
<Markslap> Efter att allt det där är klart.
<Markslap> GÃ¥ till window 1.
<Abbarn> öhhhhh
<Abbarn> ?
<Abbarn> hänger inte med riktigt
<Markslap> Där ska det stå att du har lagt till allt.
<Abbarn> hur kommer man dit
<Markslap> esc 1
<Markslap> Eller /win 1
<Abbarn> det står save:)
<Abbarn> nu då
<x_link> Hund: Välkommen till #ubuntu-se!
<Hund> ?
<x_link> 1) Fråga inte för att fråg.
<x_link> 2) Detta är en svensktalande kanal.
<x_link> Hund: Skulle störa mig lite =)
<x_link> Är så trött och rastlös samtidigt.
<Hund> x_link: hehe okej. :P
<x_link> Hund: =)
<x_link> Hund: Allt väl med dig?
<Hund> x_link: Jodå, det rullar på. :P själv då?
<abbarn> hej igen
<abbarn> vilket program ska man ha för att ladda ner???
<abbarn> ska va lätt att förstå sig på
<t^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG8Qp_LhOCc
<t^> jevla lol
<t^> :D
<abbarn> kan inte se youtube... inte fått hem flash än :S
<t^> läste inte efter punkterna utan tänkte skriva nå elakt om apple ;)
<andol> Abbarn: Tja, själv gör jag en hel del nerladdning via curl...
<Abbarn> hur skriver man privat?
<andol> 1) Hej foo, är det okej att jag skriver till dig privat?
<andol> 2) /msg foo Jomentjena...
<Abbarn> haha va?
<coobra> kk.se drar man en privat
<coobra> nu sova
<andol> Abbarn: Poängen var att ifall det inte är någon man känner så kan det vara kotym att först fråga i kanalen ifall det är okej. Alla är inte överdrivet sugna på att ge privat support.
<x_link> Hund: Jo, samma. Yrar runt på www. =)
<Abbarn> okej okej
<Abbarn> men nu blir det sängen
<Abbarn> natt natt
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<x_link> God natt!
<t^> tanzen tanzen tanzen ! -____-
<UkuleleSolen> God  kväll i stugan!
<[Spooky]> Någon som känner till ett smidigt sätt att konventera wmv filer till avi?
<UkuleleSolen> Hade ganska bra pejl på konverterare en tid...
<[Spooky]> Ok, hittade något om mencoder, ska testa det..
<[Spooky]> UkuleleSolen: Vad gör du för roligt då?
<UkuleleSolen> Menar du nu? Jag sitter på jobbet. Sitter vak hos en liten sjuk pojke om nätterna
<UkuleleSolen> i regel väldigt lugna nätter
<[Spooky]> Hehe ok, vad gör du för att inte somna? :P
<UkuleleSolen> ställer om dygnet i huvudet ;)
<[Spooky]> Hehe
<UkuleleSolen> Att slösurfa, lyssna på musik och att virka hjälper också
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-01
<Richiie> bamsefar: tjena ?r du d?r ?
<Richiie> bamsefar: där ?
<Richiie> behöver tips på Cisco IOS version för min router..
<Richiie> det jag behöver i features är DHCP klient och DHCP server funktioner samt ssh server programvara integrerad i IOS'en
<Richiie> problemet är att när jag googlat så säger ciscos hemsida att den måste inkludera (K9) i filnamnet
<Richiie> men alla med K9 är så jääkla stora.. min router kan max ta en IOS fil som är 7.5 mb
<Richiie> är det någon som har någon som helst aning om vilken IOS som har det jag söker samt är minimal ?
<Richiie> http://video.mirror.linux.kg/pub/cisco/ios/26xx/
<Richiie> sidan jag letar på.. fan är en djungel alltså
<lappa> finns det någon typ av diskhantering i ubuntu likt den som windows har för att formatera och partionera diskar?
<Richiie> Gparted
<Richiie> disk utillity
<lappa> tackar
<Richiie> Någon som vet hur jag löser mitt Cisco drama ?
<UkuleleSolen> Richiie: Önskar jag kunde hjälpa dig
<realubot> Nu stänger kanalen för idag. Välkomna åter imorgon!
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<itmannen> Hur i fridens dagar kan det vara möjligt att en myndighet som bilprovningen kan vara nere i en helvecka ?
<kodein> det är inte en myndighet
<phnom> Morrn
<kodein> AB i "AB Svensk Bilprovning" står för "Aktiebolag"
<itmannen> Då menar jag alltså deras datasystem.
<kodein> det är väl inte omöjligt alls.
<itmannen> Och spela roll vad dom är. AB eller myndighet. Lika illa vilket som.
<kodein> nu vet jag inte hur SLA:erna ser ut för deras drift, men jag tror ju knappast att det är mer än tre 9:or i vanliga fall, och detta drar ner det till runt 98% tillgänglighet givet att detta varit det enda avbrottet
<kodein> vilket inte är så illa det heller.
<ePax> Finns det någin möjlighet att bli av med det här irriterande gula skärm markeringen som dyker upp då och då i ubuntu?
 * itmannen åker ut med hunden nu i en obesiktigad bil 
<kodein> nej, du ville nog få det att vara mer illa att en myndighet har nertid än att ett företag har det.
 * kodein ringer snuten
<itmannen> Obesiktigad innebär inte körförbud
<kodein> itmannen: och allt kretsar kanske inte kring dig, heller.
<itmannen> Allt beror på när tiden går ut
<itmannen> kodein,  Och ?
<kodein> så jag kanske har ett annat ärende?
<kodein> om du ska säga alla jävla triviala ärenden du gör så kan väl jag.
<itmannen> Ok.
<itmannen> >> gone
<kodein> HURRA!
 * itmannen åker strax på ett trivialt ärende långt bort från bostaden.
<itmannen> Tokregnade igår. Och idag är det minusgrader. Gissa hur vägbanan är.
<Barre> larsemil: tänkte håna en konkurent lite, tydligen inte etiskt ;)
<itmannen> Nu blir det 30 mil skridskobana. Och sen 30 mil hem igen. Sköt er snyggt. Adjö för nu.
<kodein> frågan är ju hur smart det är att som du skriva ditt riktiga namn och dessutom berätta att du kommer vara borta från bostaden i ett antal timmar
<kodein> det räcker ju med att en ohederlig vilhelminabo här passar på att länsa ditt hus under tiden
<itmannen> Och hur vet du att det är tomt i min bostad ?
<itmannen> Jag ska åka.
<kodein> det är väl inte svårt att gå dit och titta
<itmannen> Ok. Gör det du. Adjö
<kodein> sedan kan man ju alltid orka se om det är fler som är skrivna på adressen
<itmannen> >> Utgår
<kodein> OK
<nighter> slängde ut ubuntu la in debian istället trött på ubuntu. ubuntu funkar inge vidare ..
<Kimmen> hur funkar debian för dig?
<ePax> trääävligt :D undrar hur allt kommer funka i debian om inget funkar i ubuntu... gick det att boota överhuvudtaget? :D
<antii> hej ePax
<ePax> go morgon antii :)
<antii> morrn morrn
<ePax> sovit gött?
<antii> arå
<antii> sj
 * ePax är som en zombie
<ePax> blev väckt av bruden kl 5
<nighter> ubuntu drar in massa uppdateringar så man vet aldrig om den startar nästa dag.
<nighter> fick installera om 4 gånger. Då inte gick logga in i X debian har gått hur bra som hellst inga strul hittils.
<ePax> Fel på drivisar verkar det som
<nighter> nää körde från ati sidan fglrx dri stöd funka
<nighter> men compiz knasade
<ePax> Annars är OpenBSD en variant... inget alls på systemet knappt någon X och stabilt som armerad betong :D knappt någon uppdatering :D
 * ePax skojar 
<nighter> den drog in något nyare paket av compiz som förstörde allt försökte hindra den från dra ner uppdateringar
<nighter> men för eller senare smällde det.
<nighter> debian lirar hur bra som hellst
<ePax> nice
<ePax> jag kom på också att vnc4server funkar mycket bättre än remode desktop share... typ 100ggr snabbare
<ePax> The following files will be updated as part of updating to 8.2-RELEASE-p4
<ePax> Nu så får man se om det kommer att fungera med en update
<DanielSenat> Hej jag kör Xubuntu men skulle gärna vilja prova LXDE
<DanielSenat> HAr bara 512 RAM och skulle gärna få det lättare ändå
<Haffe> http://lxde.org/download
<Haffe> Kan det vara ett alterantiv?
<DanielSenat> Är det bara att ladda ner och det enda som ändras är miljön?
<kodein> är det inte bara att inlastera lxde och välja det vid login?
<DanielSenat> Så jag behöver inte ta bort något från Xubuntu?
<kodein> nä
<Haffe> Nej.
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Testa Fluxbox, eller WindowMaker, eller OpenBox. Mitt fluxbox kör på 50 Mb Ram vid uppstart, så 512 MB räcker hur långt som helst.
<DanielSenat> Jag har en massa viktiga program som SPSS tex, kommer dessa att gå att använda?
<DanielSenat> Blir det som att installera lubuntu om man installerar lxde eller skiljer det sig?
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Så som kodein säger, installera lxde-desktop eller fluxbox från din pakethanterare, och välj denna vid login-fönstret. Klart.
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Ja, allt funkar, och ja, det blir som att köra Lubuntu att installera lxde-desktop (eller vad paketet nu heter)
<DanielSenat> Och jag väljer varje gåg jag loggar in så jag kan gå tillbaka till hur det ser ut nu utan problem?
<DanielSenat> Mycket frågor hehe
<DanielSenat> :)
<phnom> DanielSenat: Ja, du kan välja mellan alla isntallerade dekstop environments.
<DanielSenat> det låter bra!
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Skillnaden i funktionalitet mellan de olika alternativen har att göra med vad som tex. händer när du stoppar in ett usb-minne. LXDE skall auto-montera den men en "kall" fluxbox/windowmaker/openbox installation gör ingenting utan att du säger till.
<DanielSenat> då är det bäst med lxde då alltså?
<Barre> det beror ju på om du vill att den skall automontera per default eller inte ;)
<DanielSenat> jag vill ;)
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Om du är helt grön, ja. Annars kan man installera FluxBox + PCmanFM + lite annat = en egen "desktop environment"
<DanielSenat> Och jag har inte lxde desktop i synaptic
<DanielSenat> bara lubuntu desktop
<impaktor> Ja, den är det nog.
<impaktor> En annan sak som är unik för Gnome/KDE/XFCE/LXDE är skrivbordsikoner. Detta är inget som kommer som default i övriga fall, eftersom Fluxbox/openbox/windowmaker mm, bara är fönsterhanterare och har inget med skrivbordet att göra.
<DanielSenat> Lubuntu Desktop environment antar att det är denna jag ska välja..?
<DanielSenat> men om jag väljer den kommer en himla massa saker installeras
<DanielSenat> mplayer tex
<antii> kör pÅ!
<phnom> DanielSenat: Ja, för att det är en himla massa saker i alla DE's
<phnom> Det måste det vara för att de ska kunna ge dig allt lull-lull du vill ha.
<DanielSenat> hehe
<DanielSenat> Jag har ju tex många av programmen redan
<DanielSenat> Transmission tex
<DanielSenat> men antar att inget annat påverkas, bara diskutrymme
<phnom> Ja, de kommer ju naturligtvis inte installeras igen om du redan har dem, men alla DE's använder inte samma program för samma saker.
<DanielSenat> ok
<Haffe> Hur mycket extra behöver du dra igång om du ska köra GTKprogram i LXDE?
<kodein> inget?
<kodein> lxde använder gtk+
<DanielSenat> nu installeras det
<DanielSenat> Sist jag provade lubuntu trixade jag med att ta bort ubuntu helt
<DanielSenat> DÃ¥ blev det heltokigt
<DanielSenat> Under installationens gång såg jag hur alllt blev fulare och fulare, se vr det ett himla jobba att snygga till allt igen efter att ha bytt tillbaka
<DanielSenat> men men, jag håller tummarna
<DanielSenat> vad jag förstår behöver jag inte stänga av datorn nu utan bara logga ut och in igen i den nya miljön?
<kodein> jaaa
<kodein> det borde rädcka
<impaktor> han dog?
<DanielSenat> Ja detta funkar ju
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Men visst låter datorn fortfarande då och då..
<DanielSenat> visserligen köpt 2003
<DanielSenat> ..
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Hur mycket minne använder du nu?
<DanielSenat> hur ser man det?
<impaktor> free -m
<DanielSenat> memory 43 %
<DanielSenat> men jag antar att det är andra grejer man ska se på
<impaktor> hmm, låter mycket, men det är med firefox, och någon IRC klient?
<DanielSenat> CPU går upp och ner hela tiden
<DanielSenat> opera
<DanielSenat> och xchat
<DanielSenat> stängde opera nu är jag på 24 %
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Du bör, vid en kallstart definitivt ligga under 100 Mb, så kolla det nästa gång.
<impaktor> CPU-anv. bör ha att göra med banners och flash i din webläsare.
<DanielSenat> eftersom det är skrivet i % vet jag inte..
<DanielSenat> Cpu går inte upp på samma sätt med Chromium
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Chromium är mycket snabbt, just därför att den använder mycket minne, till att göra en massa smarta saker. Så den lämpar sig för de med mycket RAM.
<DanielSenat> ok jag opera använde 10 % mer
<impaktor> Har du Ad Block plus installerat, eller motsvarande?
<DanielSenat> nej?
<DanielSenat> kostigt att x chat tar så mycket
<impaktor> Dvs, något som filtrerar bort alla reklam-banners och flash-animationer. Det hjälper mycket.
<DanielSenat> NÃ¥gon du kan rekommendera?
<impaktor> vet inte hur det funkar på Opera, men Adblock Plus finns till firefox (och alla dess "barn"), och även till Chromium.
<DanielSenat> jag använder 144 MB när jag kör xchat
<andol> DanielSenat: Använder Opera sa du? I sådant fall finns det en inbyggd inställning att endast visa Flash "on-demand".
<DanielSenat> aha ok
<DanielSenat> ska jag ställa in nu
<impaktor> DanielSenat: 144 Mb totalt, eller bara för xchat?
<DanielSenat> totalt..
<DanielSenat> stänger jag ner x chat ska jag vara under 100 eller?
<impaktor> Tja, det gäller väl mer vid kallstart.
<impaktor> Men däromkring.
<andol> DanielSenat: Inställningar --> Avancerat --> Visning --> "Aktivera endast insticksprogram på begäran"
<DanielSenat> andol, tack!
<DanielSenat> Fixat nu
<impaktor> Jag har en allmän fråga: Om jag installerar senaste Ubuntu, kommer den då med Unity installerat & aktiverat, eller blir det Gnome?
<andol> impaktor: Unity, ovanpå Gnome
<DanielSenat> har opera uppe och xchat och nu använder jag 246 MB..
<DanielSenat> har bara snabbval uppe i opera.
<impaktor> andol: vad innebär det? Jag undrar bara vad som är bäst för nybörjare. För Gnome har ju bra menyer, eftersom där finns alla program och de heter "bildhanteraren gimp" och inte bara "gimp" vilket inte säger en noob så mycket.
<DanielSenat> stängde den och vips 142, ska en webbläsare verkligen ta 100 MB
<DanielSenat> ?
<DanielSenat> chromium tar bara 30 MB
<impaktor> DanielSenat: ja, inte helt otypiskt. Finna många andra lättare.
<phnom> DanielSenat: Använd chromium då :P
<impaktor> Oj, bara 30?
<phnom> Men det var väldigt lite för chromium... Hur många tabbar och vilka typer av sidor?
<andol> impaktor: Kan vara så att du och jag använder begreppet Gnome lite olika. Gnome är alltså inte bara menyer, etc utan även en hel stack med program, bibliotek, etc.
<DanielSenat> En tab och en vanlig sida
<phnom> DanielSenat: I båda? helt nystartade?
<andol> impaktor: Fast vad gäller GUI så är det alltså Unity du kommer se som standard i senaste Ubuntu. Däremot så har du valet att installera gnome-shell, vilket är standard-gui:et för Gnome.
<impaktor> andol: ja, det är klart. Jag tänkte mer på meny-systemet, i Gnome 2. För i Unity skall man väl skriva namnet på programmet man vill starta, om det inte finns på knapparna?
<phnom> impaktor: Det går utmärkt att browsa också
<DanielSenat> impaktor, ok för att ladda en dålig sida som aftonbladet svalde chromium mycket minne!
<impaktor> andol: oj, Gnome-shell, vet jag knappt vad det är...
<andol> impaktor: Gissningsvis är gnome-shell det du tänker på när du säger Gnome 3 :)
<phnom> DanielSenat: Såhär efter 2010 så förväntar nog browserkodarna att man har lite mer minne än 512 meg :P
<DanielSenat> hehehe ja
<DanielSenat> jag är lite efter
<DanielSenat> men varför byta data när det håller
<phnom> DanielSenat: Du får nog använda lynx, links, w3m eller nåt sånt för att få ner minnesanvändningen där.
<impaktor> andol: inte för att jag är noob själv, mer att det var länge sedan jag använde Gnome, så har inte följt med så mycket. Men jag är intresserad eftersom jag hänvisar windows-trötta till ubuntu.
<DanielSenat> phnom, är det exempel på webbsidor?
<impaktor> DanielSenat: nej, textbaserade terminal-browsrar
<phnom> DanielSenat: Eh, nej.
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> jag menade webbläsare!
<impaktor> DanielSenat: dock tycker jag elinks är bäst, "mest modern" bland de textbaserade.
<DanielSenat> inte webbsidor hehe
<impaktor> DanielSenat: ja, dessa är "webläsare" bara det att man kör dem från terminalen, och den visar bara text.
<phnom> En del av dem kan visa bilder också
<impaktor> Finns dock många andra "vanliga" grafiska som inte är lika extremt spartanska som elinks/lynx/w3m/links/links2.
<DanielSenat> ok, termninalprogram är svåra
<impaktor> phnom: tror bara links2 kan det, eller?
<phnom> Nä, bland anant w3m kan också.
<impaktor> Ok
<DanielSenat> tack för hjäplen ! Måste plugga här
<DanielSenat> hjälpen..
<DanielSenat> :)
<impaktor> DanielSenat: kolla upp Midori, och swiftfox.
<DanielSenat> tack
<impaktor> Ok Dillo.
<impaktor> "Och dillo" menade jag
<DanielSenat> saker jag installerar i lxde finns kvar i xubuntu va?
<phnom> ice-weasel och epiphany? Fast de är inte så lightweight kanske
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Mer info här: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Common_Applications (dock många "hard core" textbaserade och tangentbordsdrivna program)
<DanielSenat> tack
<DanielSenat> efter uppstart utan att använda några program tar den öven 150 MB
<DanielSenat> Vid LXDE
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Nu kanske jag rikerar arkebusering för vad jag kommer säga på denna kannalen, men ta en titt på detta:
<impaktor> att jag
<impaktor> att jag
<impaktor> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/no-joke-a-full-gnome-desktop-on-105mb/
<impaktor> (arrg, tgt-bordsproblem)
<DanielSenat> nice
<DanielSenat> är ju snyggt med
<impaktor> Betänk att Windows XP som du normalt hade kört, tar ca 280-350 Mb.
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Jupp. Linux Mint syftar till att tweaka Ubuntu ännu mer, men i LMDE går man direkt till källan (dvs. Debian).
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Ja XP vill jag ju inte installera
<DanielSenat> Men mint verkar bra
<impaktor> ...Fast behåller "the mintiness" av Linux Mint, så skall vara lika användarvänligt som ubuntu.
<impaktor> (Oj, jag har inte blivit bannad än... :) )
<DanielSenat> konstigt att ja använder över 150 MB vid kallstart?
<DanielSenat> :)
<HakanS> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeJOitmzAF0
<impaktor> Tja, jag hade väntat mig mindre. OpenBox som ju LXDE kör använder betydligt mindre, men vet inte vad *buntu hittar på innan den startar ditt grafiska system.
<DanielSenat> För aktivitetshanteraren kan väl inte ta så mycket?
<DanielSenat> jag kan välja att logga in openbox och sånt med, har en massa val där såg jag
<HakanS> DanielSenat: Tar den 150 MB även efter en omstart av datorn?
<DanielSenat> jag ska se
<DanielSenat> det var efter att logga ut bara
<impaktor> DanielSenat: kan vara skräckinjagande med OpenBox första gången, ingen list med meny, inga ikoner, mm. Högerklicka på skrivbordet för att få upp menyn.
<DanielSenat> hehe, då tror man att det är virus i datorn
<DanielSenat> HakanS, jag har vissrligen xubuntu installerat, bara installerat lubuntu desktop och loggat in på det. Spelar det roll kanske?
<HakanS> DanielSenat: Jag vet inte. Men det kunde kanske vara värt att kolla.
<impaktor> DanielSenat: bara för att förtydliga, så skall inte faktumet att du har Xubuntu installerat spela någon roll.
<impaktor> Definitivt inte om du har gjort en kallstart sedan du installerade Lubuntu.
<MooCow93> Hehehe... jag fick kolla på den här videon flera gånger innan jag fattade hur de gjorde. Den ÄR helt oklippt. Inga datoreffekter eller något. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-XSIeZElDCw#t=42s
<impaktor> MooCow93: SÃ¥ hur gjorde de det?
<MooCow93> Kameran visar inte hela lådan under en stund, eller hur? Den där framsidan går att öppna, och han går ut och går bakom kameran, in i bilen.
<MooCow93> Sedan sätter sig hon i bilen och går ut på andra sidan, och han kör bilen hela tiden.
<MooCow93> Sedan går hon runt kameran bakom och in i byggnaden.
<impaktor> Om vi ändå delar länkar: http://dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=84
<MooCow93> Smart, va?
<phnom> impaktor: lol
<impaktor> Jag gillar även http://dontevenreply.com/view.php?post=105
<impaktor> Men finns mycket fler...
<DanielSenat> Hej, jag kör lubuntu men lyckas inte få ner mitt användande av minne under 120 MB. Förr var det uppe i 150 MB efter kallstart men insåg att gnome do tog rätt mycket
<DanielSenat> Finns det något sätt som jag kan se alla grejer som körs i datorn för att se om jag kan undvika onödigt program att starta
<Coffe> DanielHolm,  har du ont om minne ?
<DanielSenat> Coffe, bara 512 RAM
<antii> 2011!
<antii> Min telefon har fan mer :)
<DanielSenat> Men ont och ont, vill bara få den att jobba så lite som möjligt
<DanielSenat> hehehe
<DanielSenat> jag köpte datorn 2003... laptop
<Coffe> men så länge inte minnet tar slut.. så är de ju inga driekt problem
<impaktor> DanielSenat: Spartansk minneshantering är ju inte direkt Ubuntus starka sida...
<DanielSenat> nej förstått det
<DanielSenat> visserligen kan jag stänga av automatiska uppdateringar
<DanielSenat> den tar ju lite
<kes0> DanielSenat: ps -A då ser du ju allt som är igång
<nighter> byt dist!;)
<impaktor> DanielSenat: vet inte vad du använder Gnome Do till, men om det bara är för att starta program, så byt ut det mot dmenu. Denna är populär bland minimalister. Man skriver namnet på programmet och den visar en lista på alla program som matchar det du skrivit.
<impaktor> nighter: håller med. Debian eller Linux Mint Debian Edition. Som jag tidigare sade: http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2010/12/01/no-joke-a-full-gnome-desktop-on-105mb/
<impaktor>  
<DanielSenat> impaktor, ska jag prova.. dmenu alltså
<DanielSenat> Jag orkar inte installera om alla program jag har så jag får vara med buntu ett tag till
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/0V11hR5d
<MooCow93> Telia hävdar i ett "informationsblad" (AKA säljskitsnackshjärntvätt) att en fiberkabels livslängd är "minst 50 år". Varför skulle en fibersladd eller någon annan sladd gå sönder?
<impaktor> MooCow93: Fiberoptiken kanske är en färskvara, som gummi typ?
<MooCow93> :S
<MooCow93> Mysko.
<DanielSenat> ser ni nåt onödigt?
<MooCow93> Massa jävla mysko skit, precis som på Windows.
<MooCow93> Man vet aldrig vad det används till.
<MooCow93> Fast i Windows 7 står det äntligen beskrivningar i alla fall.
<impaktor> DanielSenat: tja, vet inte. Jag använder inte gnome-power-manager. Vet inte vad du skall med modem-manager till... För nätverksuppkopplingar använder jag wicd. Mycket lätt och behändig litet program, just eftersom jag inte vill ha en massa gnome-dependencies.
<impaktor> (Jag kör ett Gnome-fritt system.)
<DanielSenat> Jag antar att det är en massa gnom
<DanielSenat> e
<DanielSenat> provade openbox innan... det var läskigt
<impaktor> Jag föredrar Fluxbox. Enklare/vettigare konfigureringsfiler, som är betydligt mer lättläsliga, och så får man en panel på köpet. Vissa tyger detta är bra, andra inte.
<MooCow93> Flucksbåcks.
<phnom>  Oh the joy, ny kernel
<MooCow93> Köp ett jävla granatäpple.
<MooCow93> Så får du massor med kernlar.
<phnom> Det räcker inte med ett vanligt granatäpple då? Utan det måste vara ett jävla granatäpple?
<MooCow93> Ja.
<MooCow93> Ett fucking jävla kukäpple.
<MooCow93> Som man trär på kuken och så exploderar det.
<MooCow93> Som en granat.
<impaktor> Oh, lord, bless this thy handgrenade which with it might blow they enemy to tiny bits, in thy mercy...
<propus> haha
<andol> Jomentitta, finns en wikipedia-artikel kring den heliga handgranaten :)
<andol> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Hand_Grenade_of_Antioch
<impaktor> Ahh, nerds.
<kodein> andol: fast förstås suggested for removal
<impaktor> Varför?
<phnom> För att den är kasst skriven och saknar referenser
<impaktor> Ah, inte pga ämnet då.
<kodein> och för att wikipedia inte handlar så mycket om att skriva saker, utan om att ta bort saker
<phnom> haha
<realubot> WTF? Har itmannen lämnar er vind för våg?
<realubot> Jag har ju sagt till honom att han ska ha koll på er.
<realubot> *lämnat
<phnom> Hur kunde du missa det när han annonserar precis allting han gör, hela tiden? :P
<realubot> phnom: Jag ser inte att han har meddelat vad han gör idag.
<phnom> Nä, det var längesen han drog
<phnom> 08:28:44        itmannen | >> Utgår
<realubot> Det är oklart varför han "går"?
<realubot> itmannen måste blir tydligare med varför han är inaktiv i kanalen.
<phnom> Ja, från och med nu tycker jag vi instiftar att han måste annonsera _precis_ allt, även toalettbesök, och dessutom ha en giltlig anledning.
<phnom> "Jag är kissnödig" är t.ex. inte giltligt.
<realubot> Ärende och orsak.
<phnom> "Jag måste släcka branden i köket genom att urinera på den." är mer ok.
<impaktor> En tysk jag känner som lär sig svenska, kollade upp ordet "kissa" i sin ordbok, vilket sade att det bara används om barn.
<realubot> itmannen går på toaletten för att tömma x dl urin i toalettstolen annars sprängs blåsan.
<realubot> SÃ¥ ska det se ut.
<phnom> impaktor: Så man får bara säga kissa om man ämnar göra det på en unge?
<impaktor> Toalettstolen eller toalettanken? "I pee in your toilet, then I don't flush, then I pee in the tank, so when you flush pee commes out" (Family Guy)
<impaktor> phnom: ungefär så.
<realubot> itmannen: Dina offline-meddelanden är under all kritik. Du utelämnar ofta orsaken till att du inte är här och många gånger är det luckor på flera timmar då vi inte har en susning om vad du gör eller varför. Skärpning!
<Coffe> lol
<Coffe> hur kommer man in i en mapp som inte har något namn ?
<kodein> inget namn?
<Coffe> cd " "
<Coffe> gick
<kodein> då har den ju namnet [mellanslag]
<Coffe> precis
<kodein> även cd \  (dvs \ +'mellanslag) hade funkat
<Coffe> ok
<Coffe> tror någons konto , har fått påhälsning
<kodein> låter tråkigt
<Coffe> ja
<Krawlezt> cd ".."
<impaktor> Eller någon försöker dölja porr-samling, eller mapp-weirdness=porr? http://www.xkcd.com/981/
<Krawlezt> Egentligen är det svin lätt att gömma en map, man går någonstans där man aldrig är sen skapar man mapen och sopar undan i history och sådant så det inte syns vart :))
<impaktor> erfaren?
<Jultomten> i windows var det lätt, för man kunde skapa en mapp med "hårda" space
<Krawlezt> impaktor: Förlåt kom in lite sent i disktuionen, vad är det du vill göra?
<Jultomten> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.419456/siri-sags-kranka-kvinnors-rattigheter
<Krawlezt> Jultomten: I windows är det bara att dölja mappen.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ syns den inte :)
<kodein> ". "
<impaktor> Krawlezt: jag bara pikade dig lite, lät som att du hade erfarenhet av att dölja mappar. I'm all good.
<Krawlezt> Jaha :)
<Krawlezt> Jodå, har döljt lite mappar, både i Windows och i Linux.
<salmiak> jag förmodar att man kanske kan dölja sina mappar lite mer avancerat... ett filsystem till i en fil eller så?
<salmiak> kan man montera en fil med ett filsystem en bit in i filen? där början av filen av filen är nått annat alltså
<impaktor> Varför inte bara kryptera?
<Jultomten> Krawlezt: nja, riktigt så lätt är det inte
<Jultomten> Krawlezt: alla sökfunktioner indexerar ju ändå
<impaktor> man kan ha en krypterad iso-fil med en filstruktur i, som man själv mountar.
<Jultomten> impaktor: borde gå
<impaktor> Inga kommandon i terminalen som börjar med SPC läggs till hist.
<salmiak> tjae... om man inte vill att existensen ska märkas alls så kunde det ju vara enkelt att ha säg en stor filmfil som iofs fungerar fast det bara är början som är film. om man har en Elephants Dream på 4GB kanske nån undrar iofs.
<Jultomten> NTFS stöder ju att man lägger filer i filer
<Jultomten> dock enda filsytemet som gör det, av alla stora
<impaktor> Tja, inte helt otippat att det som skall döljas är just i filmformat.
<Jultomten> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS#Alternate_data_streams_.28ADS.29
<Jultomten> då ökar inte heller filstorleken
<Krawlezt> Hm, jag kör ju Ubuntu 11.10 med Gnome-shell (Fallback också), råkade lägga till en gänväg till ett program i en meny, hur får jag bort den?
<Jultomten> Alternate data streams allow more than one data stream to be associated with a filename, using the filename format "filename:streamname" (e.g., "text.txt:extrastream"). Alternate streams are not listed in Windows Explorer, and their size is not included in the file's size. Only the main stream of a file is preserved when it is copied to a FAT-formatted USB drive, attached to an e-mail, or uploaded to a website. As a result, using alternate streams for criti
<salmiak> Jultomten: listar linux filen rätt med ls och i filhanteraren alltså som filename:streamname ifall man har nån sån fil på en ntfs-partition?
<Jultomten> salmiak: nix
<salmiak> det var ju synd. har alltid tyckt hemskt illa om alternate data streams.
<Jultomten> jag gillar det
<salmiak> Krawlezt: borde väl gå att högerklicka och välja ta bort? jag har iofs aldrig kört ubuntu11.10 men sånnt självklart borde väl finnas i den oxå
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Det är det som är det svåra, jag kan inte ta bort den via högerklicken.
<salmiak> jag vill nog kunna känna mig 100% säker på att de filer som listas är alla som finns och inget är dolt
<salmiak> Krawlezt: konstigt.. det borde du buggrapportera
<Krawlezt> Nja, har aldrig kunnat ta bort saker från den menyn.
<Krawlezt> Du kan få print om du vill
<salmiak> njae... jag tror jag avstår :D
<salmiak> Nån som vet om det finns nån ubuntu-julkalender eller julkalender med linux som tema eller så ?
<Krawlezt> Verkar dock konstigt om man inte kan ta bort det.
<salmiak> Hade jag varit lite mer energisk så hade jag ju förstås kodat ihop 24 nya program som man kan plocka fram bakom lucka 1 till 24 ända fram till jul :-)
<Krawlezt> Vad finns det för skrivbords miljöer? Tänker inte ha Unity och gnome-shell har jag redan men det finns säkert andra?
<Krawlezt> Compiz(?) är väl ett?
<derfian> KDE, XFCE och LXDE är väl de allt-i-ett-miljöerna som jag känner till. Annars finns det väl mängder med mer eller mindre minimala fönsterhanterare, awesome/fluxbox med flera. Andra kan säkert fylla i fler.
<Krawlezt> derfian: Aha, ska kika lite vidare.
<Krawlezt> derfian: Vill inte ha KDE/Gnome/XFCE eller något sådant, vill ha något som stylar till allting, som fluxbox t.e.x.
<DanielHolm> e
<DanielHolm> hey
<DanielHolm> hur skickar men ett kommando till VLC för att den ska spola fram en bit?
<realubot> DanielHolm: vlc --help och vlc full-help
<realubot> DanielHolm: vlc --full-help
<Krawlezt> Ojdå, fluxbox var inte något för mig.-
<Krawlezt> realubot: Har du tips på fönsterhanterare?
<impaktor> Krawlezt: vad letar du efter? Tiled? Snabb? Lätt?
<Krawlezt> Lätt och snygg.
<Krawlezt> Jag testade fluxbox, inget för mig.
<impaktor> Krawlezt: vad gillade du inte med fluxbox?
<Krawlezt> Jadu, det var inte riktigt min grej.
<impaktor> Krawlezt: vad fattades? Om du specificerar vad som fick dig att lägga benen på ryggen är det lättare att tippsa vart åt du skall springa.
<Krawlezt> impaktor: Jadu, det känns lite för mycket "Hej se på mig!", jag vill ha det cleant.
<Krawlezt> Dock fungerar jag på att installera linux-mint-desktop
<impaktor> Krawlezt: ser ovan att du frågar om DE (desktop environments) Jag känner bara till 4, KDE/Gnome/XFCE/LXDE, kanske man kan inkludera ROX också. En filhanterare som kan rita ikoner på skrivbordet, vill jag minnas, och automounta USB tror jag.
<impaktor> Ang. Fluxbox så har jag kört det som huvudsystem i 2-3 år, men aldrig med några av default teman.
<Krawlezt> impaktor: Om du har haft Windows så vet du vad Rocketdock är, sådant gillar jag inte.
<derfian> Nu borde jag väl kategoriseras som gnome-fanboy, men jag är förtjust i gnome-shell. just angående att inte vara ivägen tycker jag att det funkar utmärkt. sen finns det en massa andra vassa hörn, men jaja, 3.4 kommer väl snart.
<Krawlezt> Jag vill ha det cleant men ändå snyggt.
<Krawlezt> Ska testa Linux mint strax, får se om jag gillar det
<impaktor> Men då kan du ta de flesta fönsterhanterare och leka med dem, så blir det som du vill. Default looken kan vara gräslig på vissa. Här har du lite teman, hitta ett du gillar och testa: http://tinyurl.com/c3wbuqu
<Krawlezt> Ska kika!
<Krawlezt> Med fluxbox kommer alla ens fönster (Program) upp i den menyn, går det att ändra tro?
<impaktor> Krawlezt: inte med på vad du menar. Menyn du har när du högerklickar är en enkel textfil som är enkel att göra som man vill ha den. den kan visa precis vad du vill eller ta bort de du inte vill använda.
<Krawlezt> SÃ¥ja impaktor
<Krawlezt> Nu har jag fluxbox åp
<Krawlezt> Går det på något sätt att få upp sin gnome meny?
<impaktor> Skulle säga att skillnaden mellan Flux och Open box är att Flux har en panel, och enkla text-konfigurationsfiler som är lättförståliga, medans Open har mer härjiga filer, men å andra sidan ett konfigurationsprogram (obconf tror jag det heter) som gör konfigureringen till mer peka-klicka.
<jesper85m> får felmeddelande broken count 0 hur löser ja det
<impaktor> jesper85m: var när hur?
<jesper85m> när jag startade datan nu så e det en röd boll med vitt sträck i och där står ett det jag skrev innan
<salmiak> appropå desktop environments, vad är det gnome2 -forken hetter föresten
<impaktor> Krawlezt: inte helt hundra på vad du menar nu, men finns ett program (fbmenu?), som jag tror körs när du installerar fluxbox, och som gör att din meny får samma saker som den du har i gnome.
<jesper85m> och så kan jag inte installera uppdateringar för den säger att jag har "paketsystemet är trasigt"
<impaktor> jesper85m: så du kommer in i den grafiska delen av ubuntu? När du stänger varningsfönstret funkar resten av datorn?
<jesper85m> impaktor, aa då fast den e lite seg laddar långsamt
<impaktor> Krawlezt: http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Faqs
<[F]adE> nicklist screen
<[F]adE> Oj
<salmiak> hej [F]adE :-)
<[F]adE> Hej salmiak.
<Krawlezt> Någon som har en mörk bakgrund som kan dela vidare den till mig?
<ePax> Jultomten: NÃ¥t vettigt i ctcp reply-en? :D
<salmiak> Krawlezt: nått mörkt diskret då typ? det går ju att gå och ta ett foto av natthimeln just nu tillexempel :-D
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Jag kör ju transparent på irssi så kan inte ha något ljust sen är mina paneler mörka så kan inte ändra det så mycket heller.
<Krawlezt> Så därför måste bakgrunden vara mörk
<Krawlezt> Print på nuvarnade: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4264/201112011847501366x768s.png - Du förstår kanske nu varför den måste vara mörk :)
<salmiak> det går ju iofs att ta in en bild i gimp eller annat ritprogram och dra ner ljusstyrkan på dem. jag körde förut med en något ändrat version av bay.jpg som följde med ubuntu 10.04 eller tidigare. inte för att göra den mörkare då men brunare iofs http://bayimg.com/gAlieaadd men iaf
<salmiak> hehe linux basement... dags att installera mer ljus i källaren?  ;-)
<Krawlezt> Bilden är tagen för google ;)
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Du förstår varför jag behöver en mörk bild?
<salmiak> mmm
<salmiak> testa nån nice bakgrund och photoshoppa^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h^h gimp'a om den till mörkare, kanske dra i kontrasten också. kan bli rätt snyggt tror jag. själv föredrar jag ljusa bakgrunder med det är svårare att få snyggt
 * itmannen har ett viktigt meddelande till kanalen. Åter hemma efter en halkig och blöt resa på 60 mil.
<Krawlezt> salmiak: Haha, har hittat den ultimata nu!
<salmiak> show us! :D
<salmiak> ***itmannen kör irc i twitterläge? ;-)
<Haffe> Irc är väl som emacs, med flerspelarstöd?
<salmiak> Haffe: uh va?
<itmannen> Gör jag ? Det viste jag inte.
<Krawlezt> http://www.n0.se/f/f/05683_skrmbild2011-12-01191317.png
<salmiak> nänä hehe jag tänkte bara inlägg som man brukar beskylla twitter. "har precis handlat mjölk", "var på gymmet idag" ;->
<Haffe> Gick på toaletten.
<Haffe> HÃ¥rdhet 6 av 10.
<salmiak> rotflmao
<itmannen> salmiak,  Ok. Och ? :)
<ePax> lol
<Krawlezt> salmiak: SÃ¥g du min fina bakgrund? :)
<salmiak> lite mycket kontrast va :-D
<Krawlezt> Nej då :)
<lilleman72> hur ser jkag om det är server edition som man har eller workstation?
<Krawlezt> Desktop eller server menar du?
<lilleman72> mm
<Krawlezt> Hm
<lilleman72> ngt terminalcommando
<Haffe> uname
<Haffe> ?
<Haffe> ¿
<lilleman72> Haffe då står det bara linux
<lilleman72> inget mer
<ePax> uname -a
<ePax> cat /etc/issue
<Krawlezt> lilleman72: Skriv ut ditt uname -a så kan jag gemföra med mitt.
<lilleman72> Linux r3loaded 3.0.0-12-generic #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686
<lilleman72> athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<ePax> lilleman72: har du ssh server på burken?
<lilleman72> inte min burk
<lilleman72> jag sitter med en kompis
<Abbarn> Har installerat conky på datorn... men so fort jag stänger terminalen eller klickar på skrivbordet så försvinner det???
<Abbarn> lösning?
<ePax> lilleman72: men den burken som du försöker reda på vad det är... har den ssh server?
<lilleman72> ska kolla
<lilleman72> han har aldrig kört linux innan
<ePax> ok
<lilleman72> kan ta lite tid men häng kvar
<ePax> lilleman72: vänta
<ePax> lilleman72:  ssh user@ipaddress (om du ska connecta till sshn på burken)
<lilleman72> ta putty
<lilleman72> :P
<ePax> Skillanden på ssh mellan server och desktop är att på servens ssh finns landscape info... visar info om processer ram minnet och osv... medans på desktops finns inte det by default
<lilleman72> ePax hur ser jag skillnaden?
<ePax> Jag sa ju det nyss
<ePax> Men iaf... Server brukar inte ha X/gnome/kde om man nu har installerat den efteråt
<ePax> Så ser du menyerna på burken så är den säkert desktop
<salmiak> Krawlezt: jag ändrade lite på din bild så den skulle passa mer min smak, fast den blev inte helt lyckad då, nåja .... http://bayimg.com/jALIcaadD
<Krawlezt> :d
<Abbarn> ingen som kan hjälpa?
<ePax> Abbarn: Adda den till startup... och starta om datorn
<ePax> startup programs
<salmiak> Abbarn: hur startar du conky?
<Abbarn> terminal sen skreva conky
<ePax> salmiak: Han verkar starta den med terminalen
<ePax> Abbarn: Annars kan du kanske prova med att skriva i terminalen chkconfig conky on och shutdown -r now
<Krawlezt> Skapa bara en screen?
<Abbarn> ska prova..
<salmiak> om man startar ett program från terminalfönster, tillexempel skriver   gedit &   och sen stänger terminalen genom att trycka på X i hörnet så stängs även gedit ner, men om man istället stänger terminalen genom att skriva   exit   på kommandoraden så blir gedit kvar, vad är skillnaden?
<ePax> Abbarn: Om du inte har chkconfig kör sudo apt-get install chkconfig och sen dessa 2 kommando
<Krawlezt> screen gedit
<Krawlezt> t.e.x?
<Krawlezt> Bör väl fungera.
<Abbarn> försökar ladda ner ett script på ett utseende.. lägger in det i .conkyrc.. men sen vill det inte starta:S
<ePax> Abbarn: Kolla om du lägger den i rätt mapp... samt kolla rättigheter... antagligen ska det vara också körbar skript... chmod 755
<realubot> Krawlezt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems#Adding_a_Window_Manager
<Abbarn> alltså jag har problem.. även om jag följer en conky-guide så får jag det inte att funka...
<bittin`> Vart är den riktiga offtopic kanalen?
<Abbarn> va?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Tack för besöket!
<christoffer> Zambezi, ?
<Zambezi> christoffer: Snokare där.
<ePax> Abbarn: Funkade inte det med att editera conkyrc?
<ePax> asus htpc med atom dualcore orkar nog mer en vad man tror... :D ubuntu och 4 virtuella burkar :D
<maxjezy> ePax: en singel core gör ju lätt de med
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<bittin`> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<jesper85m> älskar ubuntu *NOT
<ePax> jesper85m: Var det ingen kärlek vid första ögonkastet eller?
<jesper85m> alltid nått som pajar med ubuntu på min data. men Mint funkar ju klockrent
<ePax> Många e nog rätt så kåta på min men personligen fattar jag ingen vitsen med Mint
<ePax> mint*
<ePax> :D
<ePax> Stavfel
<HakanS> jesper85m: Vad är det som inte fungerar?
<jesper85m> fick nått fel meddelande som jag inte kommer ihåg nu bara för det men sen så blir allt bara segare och segare och sen funkar inget.
<propus> jesper85m: kolla syslog.. använder du software center och kör krypterad hemkatalog så ballar ecrypt ihop..
<propus> jesper85m: om du kör 11.10 dvs.
<realubot> jesper85m: Kolla om du hittar felmeddelandet i: dmesg | tail -300
<jesper85m> nä ingen kryptera home och jag fick installera om allt för inte ens terminalen funka
<jesper85m> skrev i chatten tidigare idag va det va för fel kod
<bittin`> så jävla mysig musikvidoe: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=TZUR6YhkiyU&NR=1
<jesper85m> innan 18.00 om nån kan se så långt bak
<realubot> jesper85m: Kolla i chatthistoriken då.
<jesper85m> kan inte sitter ju i ett ny installerad distro
<realubot> jesper85m: Om du använder Pidgin så hittar du historiken under: Conversation -> View Log
<tharo> <jesper85m> får felmeddelande broken count 0 hur löser ja det
<ePax> Meh han har installerat nu Mint... han lär inte gå tillbaka till ubuntu
<realubot> När du har konversationsfönstret öppet med personen du chattade med.
<jesper85m> realubot: använder xchat
<tharo> Den?
<jesper85m> tharo: yes där e den tack
<realubot> jesper85m: Jaha.
<realubot> jesper85m: När fick du felmeddelandet då? Vad gjorde du då?
<jesper85m> försökte uppdatera
<ePax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868529
<ePax> Det var nog lösningen till ditt problem
<realubot> jesper85m: Testa annars: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<jesper85m> ePax: tack skall spara den sidan om jag åker på det igen
<realubot> jesper85m: Och sedan: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DrGrov> Gokväll, gokväll allihopa! :)
<realubot> DrGrov: God kväll.
<ePax> DrGrov: Gokväll
<DrGrov> Hej hej hej
<DrGrov> Jag undrar följande sak, skulle behöva få igång något snyggt nu i KDE 4. Har i princip allting som jag vill men tycker mig ändå sakna något. Vetefan vad men någonting eller så byter jag DE direkt. Några synpunkter och/eller idéer?
<jesper85m> realubot: va tvungen att installera om distron så problemet e löst nu :-)
<ePax> Någon apache guru.... Om någon nu försöker med att testa någon slags exploit på apachen.... Man blir väl av med den boten om man addar ipn till hosts.deny
<ePax> DrGrov: Du saknar Gnome :D
<realubot> Jultomten: Ok.
<realubot> Jultomten: Äsch.
<DrGrov> ePax: Vad säger du nu riktigt? :D
<realubot> jesper85m stack.
<DrGrov> ePax: Ja kanske, jag är väl svag av mig :)
<DrGrov> ePax: Egentligen inte GNOME men kanske jag skulle behöva få in Fluxbox igen så är det mera mig om man säger så.
<ePax> Kanske det... KDE är snyggt men personligen är jag mer för gnome... Dock så sitter jag med Unity nu...
<ePax> bbl
<DrGrov> Vet ju inte riktigt att vad skall man ha för något, finns mycket att välja på som alltid.
<Nocturne> Hej! Någon här som kan hjälpa till med ett problem: jag kan inte öppna en exe.-fil med wine, trots  att jag tror att det borde gå.
<Nocturne> NÃ¥gon som vet vad som skulle kunna vara fel?
<Haffe> Har du någon felinformation?
<ewook> Nocturne: upp med ett terminalfönster o kör wine fil.exe
<Nocturne> ewook: Det står då wine: /home/ksg2011/.wine is not owned by you
<bittin`> chmod 777 /home/ksg2011
<ewook> bittin`: eh, NEJ.
<bittin`> ewook: why not?
<ewook> Nocturne: sudo chown dinanvändare:dingrupp .wine -R
<Nocturne> ewook: Och när jag högerklickar och väljer att starta den med wine programstartare händer ingenting.
<ewook> Nocturne: att det inte händer något grafiskt är troligen för att den inte spottar ut felmedelandet korrekt där.
<ewook> bittin`: Har du en ytterdörr du håller stängd hemma?
<ewook> bittin`: ha den vidöppen istället :p.
<Nocturne> ewook: Vad innebär min grupp?
<bittin`> ewook: ja
<ewook> Nocturne: din grupp innebär med största sannolikhet om du kört default att det är samma som din användare.
<Nocturne> ewook: Det fungerar fortfarande inte,
<ewook> Nocturne: vad säger den nu?
<Nocturne> ewook: När jag skriver in "sudo wine xxx.exe" står samma sak som förut. När jag skrev in "sudo chown användare:grupp .wine -R" hände ingenting.
<ewook> Nocturne: du behöver inte använda sudo wine, använd bara wine
<Nocturne> ewook: wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\VisualBoyAdvance.exe"
<bittin`> Nocturne: varför kör du inte Linux versionen av vba?
<Nocturne> bittin: Har den wifi?
<bittin`> Nocturne: wat wifi i en Gameboy Advance emulator?
<bittin`> sen när hade Gameboy Advance wifi
<Nocturne> bittin: http://www.vbalink.info/download-gba-emulator.htm 1.8 Lan, Wifi-edition.
<ewook> Nocturne: längre än så kan inte jag hjälpa dig tyvärr.
<Nocturne> ewook: Okej, tack ändå! Men du, när man öppnar program i wine via terminalen, ska man bara skriva in filnamnet på exe-filen? Jag försökte med att ladda ner the sims 3, men "wine TS3.exe" gör ingenting.
<ewook> Nocturne: jepp, generellt så ska du köra wine [applikation.exe].
<Nocturne> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12649&iTestingId=27326      <- Här står det att programmet bör fungera!
<ewook> Nocturne: http://wiki.jswindle.com/index.php/General_Wine_Troubleshooting
<ewook> Nocturne: notera att ofta är det bra att ha plockat ner winetricks.
<Nocturne> ewook: Ja, tack, jag har kollat på den länken förut, jag är bara alltför oavancerad i mitt ubuntuande för att riktigt ta åt mig av all info.
<Nocturne> ewook: Enligt min programcentral har jag det redan.
<ewook> Nocturne: Oki.
<DanielSenat> Bytt till lubuntu desktop idag från xubuntu, gillar det faktiskt. drar mindre med
<bittin`> kör också Lubuntu
<DanielSenat> Men kommer aldrig under 133 MB använt minne, ofta vid kallstart är det 150 MB
<DanielSenat> bittin`, kul :)
<DanielSenat> bittin`, hur mycket använder din data vid start?
<bittin`> 134mb
<DanielSenat> ok, ja det är ju rätt likt då
<DanielSenat> vissa verkar få under 100
<DanielSenat> kör du bara lubuntu?
<bittin`> nepp
<DanielSenat> Kan jag ta bort xubuntu från min data ?
<DanielSenat> Så att jag bara kör lubuntu?
<bittin`> ja
<bittin`> sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop
<Krawlezt> sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop*
<Krawlezt> Grymt sugen jag blir på foramtera till Windows bara för att kunna spel, tror jag är spelberoende.
<DanielSenat> är det precis som man hade en ren lubuntu installation då?
<Krawlezt> Ja.
<DanielSenat> men kommer det inte stå xubuntu när datorn startar ändå?
<Krawlezt> Tar du bort xubunut-desktpo försvinner det och du kommer ha det orginala desktop, vilket är Lubuntu för din del.
<DanielSenat> men mitt orginala är xubuntu..
<DanielSenat> Det var det jag installerade först
<Krawlezt> Hur har du tänkt dig nu?
<Krawlezt> Tar du bort xubuntu-desktop så har du inget desktop?
<Haffe> Ni kan kanske hjälpa mig.
<Haffe> Jag har en gammal dator och ett begagnat wlan pcikort.
<Haffe> Hur mycket jobb är det att stoppa in wlanpcikortet i datorn och köra datan som en wlanaccesspunkt?
<DanielSenat> Krawlezt, men jag fixade ju lubuntu desktop
<Peyam> hej
<DanielSenat> så jag har ju den
<Peyam> en fråga kära nördar
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> hehe
<Krawlezt> DanielSenat: Jaha, då när du tar bort xubuntu desktop kommer du få välja när du loggar in, välj Lubuntu.
<Peyam> Hur skapar man program som .. phtoshop, Visma, allt windows applicationer?
<Peyam> vad använder man för programmering språk
<bittin`> Peyam: C++
<Krawlezt> C#
<Krawlezt> bittin`: Windows applikationer = C#
<DanielSenat> Ja, det känner jag till. Men när jag startar datorn, innan man kommer till inloggningen .. så står det xubuntu i mitten av skärmen(svart skärm) kommer detta att ändras till lubuntu?
<bittin`> Krawlezt: så man kan inte koda Windows saker i C++ ?
<Peyam> bittin` men C++ är inte riktigt GUI programmering?
<ewook> bittin`: du är ett troll
<Krawlezt> bittin`: Jo det kan man men oftast är det C#.
<ewook> bittin`: :)
<Krawlezt> DanielSenat: Ja, det får du dock googla på.
<Peyam> Krawlezt: ähur är C#. är det samma sak som Visual basic?
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Tror det, kodar inte i C# p.g.a. det är för Windows.
<bittin`> ewook: nej
<DanielSenat> Krawlezt, det verkar som att men ska ta bort en himla massa beroenden utöver xubuntu desktop.. är det verkligen säkert så länge man har lubuntu installerat
<DanielSenat> ?
<bittin`> Krawlezt: man kan ju koda C# för Mac OS X etc med
<bamsefar> Barre: Jag skruvade upp mina disk-burkar idag. :)
<DanielSenat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129517
<Peyam> Krawlezt Nej det verkar inte samma sak. Det verkar inte ens att vara GUI.
<Krawlezt> DanielSenat: Det lättaste för dig vore nog att formatera till Lubuntu-
<Krawlezt> bittin`: Ja det kan man men har för mig att C# är mest för Windows.
<DanielSenat> Jag antar det, men jag har ju så många program som är jobbiga att installera SPSS tex..
<Haffe> Peyam: Det beror på.
<Haffe> Vad är det för applikation du ska skriva?
<Peyam> Haffe: allt möjligt. en spotify liknande till bokföring programm och CD brännare osv
<Peyam> alt möjligt
<Haffe> Tja.
<Haffe> Jag gillar C++ och python.
<Peyam> Haffe men e det grafiska?
<Peyam> Kan man skapa knappar och spelare och sånt?
<Haffe> Ja.
<Peyam> är det sant?
<Peyam> Har man ngn standard?
<Peyam> Va brukar man göra sådana program i?
<Haffe> Vilka program?
<Peyam> Windows?
<Peyam> vadå? är det olika?
<bittin`> Peyam: ##windows ?
<Haffe> Ja, det finns olika verktygssamlingar för att göra grafiska användargränssnitt.
<Haffe> T.ex. GTK+, wxWidgets, tk, Qt.
<Peyam> Haffe mest populära?(standard)
<bittin`> tror det är Qt man vill ha om man ska koda Windows, men varför du frågar om saker om Windows i en Linux kanal är bortom mitt förstånd
<Nafallo> hahaha
<Nafallo> min mamma ar rolig ibland :-P
<Nafallo> "ignorerar du min fraga?" "Ja!" :-)
<Peyam> bittin`: Jag är sån. Jag ställer ickerelevanta frågor. Har chattat här i snart 7 år och fortsätter med. Har skrivit massor med package till linux . nu får jag få ngt tbx
<Krawlezt> Jag kodar C/C++/Bash och Perl i Vim/Nano och CSS/HTML/PHP/jQuery och MySQL i Netbeans.
<bittin`> ah du verkade inte vara kodartypen
<Peyam> php?
<Peyam> kan inte tro att folk fortfarande koda i php
<Krawlezt> Peyam: php är webbens språk :)
<Peyam> Jag vet. jag gjort alla mina hemsidor i php. Utvecklade joomla komponenter ett tag
<Krawlezt> :)
<arand> Oh, nyare dpkg-source --after-build avapplicerar patcharna, nice.
<Peyam> e hunrig
<bittin`> detta var skoj: http://csdb.dk/release/?id=103157
<Peyam> vem e den här bittin`?
<Peyam> orka med er nya
<bittin`> Peyam: jag är inte ny
<Peyam> bittin` du är nyaste
<bittin`> nej
<bittin`> det är du som är ny
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> bittin` och om jag e ny?
<Peyam> så what?
<bittin`> ingenting
<bittin`> det var du som började vara jobbig
<Peyam> bittin` stopp it. u kill all of us
<Peyam> började min första dag på jobbet idag
<Peyam> och fick sparken för jag dök aldrig upp
<lag^> Alltså..
<lag^> Ni är alla nya!
<Krawlezt> Peyam: Haha, fick du sparken för att du inte kom dit?
<maxjezy> argh
<maxjezy> fitta va störigt det ska vara
<maxjezy> nu blinkar några pixlar uppe till höfer
<maxjezy> Philip5: har du upplevt något strul med blinkande pixlar
<maxjezy> som byter färger osv
<maxjezy> med nya drivers
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Värmeproblem?
<Krawlezt> Jag hade det i Windows hela tiden.
<maxjezy> min gpu ligger på 41 grader
<maxjezy> så det är ju väldigt lågt
<maxjezy> cpu där omkring med
<maxjezy> 35 typ
<maxjezy> kanske för låg värme?
<Krawlezt> Nej
<Krawlezt> Hm, grafikkorts problem?
<maxjezy> hoppas fan inte det
<maxjezy> inga problem i windows dock
<Philip5> maxjezy: nepp
<Krawlezt> Haha, jag har märkt en rolig sak med Windows.
<Krawlezt> Mitt internet blir snabarre!
<maxjezy> i windows?
<maxjezy> download är typ ingen skillnad mellan os för mig
<maxjezy> kanske lite skillnad på hur snabbt sidor visas
<maxjezy> ska koka lite natt-nudlar
<Krawlezt> Gemfört med Windows*
<Krawlezt> Mitt internet är snabbare i Linux.
<Krawlezt> Fran 100kb/s till 2-550kb/s
<Jultomten> hur är 2 snabbare än 100?
<Jultomten> men iaf
<Jultomten> konstigt att du upplever så
<Krawlezt> 200-550kb/s*
<maxjezy> Krawlezt: seeegt internet
<maxjezy> hur orkar du leva vidare
 * x_link gör 00:00-dansen!
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Trådlöst, jag är nöjd faktiskt :)
<Krawlezt> Hos min mor får jag ut 16mb :)
<Krawlezt> x_link: Du förgyllde min kväll!
<Peyam> jag har 100
 * realubot skjuter med jaktgevär efter x_link då han förväxlar den dansande x_link med Snurre Sprätt.
<Krawlezt> Mobilt bredband 4G och trådlöst :)
 * Krawlezt ställer sig iväg för realubot skott och dör som en krigrare... rm -rf /*
<realubot> x_link: Där hade du tur. Att Krawlezt offrade sig för dig.
<Krawlezt> Sen är jag hindiusm så jag återupplivades till det proffs jag är.
 * CasperN skjuter x_link för att realubot inte ska ha några vittnen mot sig
<realubot> Det beror ju på vilken karma du har. Du kanske återföds som en Windows-user.
<CasperN> en hindu som begår självmord återföds ju inte
<CasperN> och att ställa sig ivägen är ju självmord
<Krawlezt> Inga problem, det finns VMWARE :)
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Du puttade mig, vad är det du pratar om?
<Krawlezt> :)
<CasperN> haha, lol, läs wikipedia http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sj%C3%A4lvmord#Hinduismens_syn
<CasperN> saknas källa iof, men ganska komiskt
<maxjezy> tycker självmord kan vara ett bra öde
<maxjezy> fler borde ta livet av sig lite snyggare
<maxjezy> men det är väl offtopic så jag ber om urkäft
<Krawlezt> Överdos eller låsa in sig på något ställe där man hatar dom som är där och sen spränga sönder skiten
<maxjezy> oj, du hade personliga drömmar att applicera
<Krawlezt> Jag har faktiskt tänkt på det där många gånger.
<Krawlezt> Dock aldrig att dö, att överleva :)
<maxjezy> om jag skulle göra det så skulle jag lägga en lapp brevid mig
<maxjezy> "flashback made me do it"
<Krawlezt> Haha, exakt :)
<maxjezy> hänvisa till konspirationsforumet
<Krawlezt> Hänvisa till Övriga operativsystem
<Krawlezt> Haha, jag kom på det klockrenaste.
<Krawlezt> Spränga Microsoft och skriva någonstans "Linux was here.."
<maxjezy> ubuntu.se kommenterar ditt självmord "om han valt vårt forum hade han fått hjälp!"
<Krawlezt> :D
<maxjezy> jävlar vad godt med nudlar och stark sås
<Krawlezt> Fyfan, säg inte så.
<Krawlezt> Jag har käkat 2stora tallrikar med Flingor + Fil och dryckit juice sen en mellanstor tallrik med Middag men är fortfarande sugen på något gott.
<maxjezy> är du tjock?
<Krawlezt> Nej, tränar :)
<maxjezy> jag med
<Krawlezt> Bränner mycket sen har jag ätit dåligt dom senaste dagarna så jag vet faktiskt inte vad det kan bero på.
<maxjezy> fil+flingor låter inte som en bra träningskost
<Krawlezt> Ätit 2mål varje dag under 4dagar och idag 3mål och är fortfarande suen på något.
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Tränade inte idag och var extremt hungrig.
<maxjezy> ibland kan sånt sug bero på sockersug
<maxjezy> kan vara nice med en big tasty då
<Krawlezt> Socker,
<Krawlezt> Fyfan
<Krawlezt> Där har vi det.
<Krawlezt> brb
<realubot> Krawlezt: Gravid?
<Krawlezt> realubot: Knip
<Krawlezt> maxjezy: Blev en 50cl Julmust med kakor
<Krawlezt> Jag äter som fan när jag har ätit dåligt.
<Krawlezt> Levde på en tallrik Chilli Corn carne (Stavning) per dag i 3dagar
<maxjezy> dricker julmust hela veckan jag
<maxjezy> fram till jul
<maxjezy> och pepparkakor
<maxjezy> en burk om dagen
<Krawlezt> Fyfan, vad ska jag göra när allt är slut
 * Krawlezt äter saktare..
 * CasperN har precis fixat nattkäk, ser fram emot en trevlig stund
<Krawlezt> Vi kan diskutera vilken dist som är den bästa och varför+
<Krawlezt> Desktop: Arch Linux eller Linux Miny
<Krawlezt> Server: Debian
<CasperN> allt: Sabily
<Krawlezt> Sabily?
<DanielSenat> hej nån som provat mailprogrammet sylpheed?
<DanielSenat> Jag har lagt till två konton, men mailen lägger sig i samma inkorg..
 * Krawlezt börjar ladda ner "Att hacka en stormakt" 
 * CasperN tycker att Krawlezts borde gå och lägga sig så han orkar med skolan istället för att leka hacker på nätterna
<Krawlezt> CasperN: Dom tiderna är förbi, just nu tycker jag bara sådant är intresasnt och se hur dom gör.
<Krawlezt> Ska tanka en film medans jag kollar på Simpssons sen sova
<lag^> :o
<Krawlezt> Godnatt
<gusnan> DanielSenat, kolla Account Preferences under "Recieve"-tabben, där har du "Default Inbox" - kan det hjälpa?
<DanielSenat> gusnan, ska se
<gusnan> DanielSenat, Det verkar vara beroende på vilken typ av konto det är dock - finns på POP3-konton varje fall...
<DanielSenat> jag har pop3
<DanielSenat> jag har lagt till två, men de är i samma inkorg..
<DanielSenat> det funkade
<gusnan> gött!
<DanielSenat> gjorde varsin inkorg
<DanielSenat> men alla skickade är i samma mapp
<DanielSenat> visserligen mina mail allting så..
<DanielSenat> tack gusnan
<gusnan> np
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-02
<lag^> någon som har erfarenhet av externa ljudkort att funka i ubuntu?
<DanielSenat> jag kan inte starta min lubuntu software center
<DanielSenat> Inloggningsidan ser lite konstig ut med, väldigt simpel med svart bakgrund. Inte det blåa Lubuntu temat där inte
<DrGrov> Någon vaken ännu?
<DrGrov> Undrar en liten sak om 11.04. Försöker uppdatera via Update Manager men den vill inte alls uppdatera kernel osv. Försöker köra via terminalen, ser ut att fungera men kommer det alltid att vara så med Update Manager att det inte fungerar i 11.04 att uppdatera kernel osv. utan jag hamnar att köra med terminal?
<DrGrov> Problemet är att det börjar samla på sig en hel massa uppdateringar nu då jag inte sluppit och göra någonting åt problemet i ca. 2-3 veckor. Undrar om någon kunde hjälpa till?
<itmannen> Gooood moooorning internet. Ny dag nya bekymmer.
<Barre> bamsefar: alltid roligt med hårdapaket :)
<Barre> bamsefar: inga trasiga diskar hoppas jag
<bamsefar> Barre: Inte prov-bootat än.
<itmannen> Finns det en klok person som kan förklara för mig detta. Jag har nu provat att installera 10 olika OS i min laptop. Och inget funkar utom Scientific Linux.
<itmannen> Alla övriga så slås grafiken ut innan install hinner börja
<itmannen> Märkligt är bara förnamnet
<amelia> morrn!
<HakanS> itmannen: Vad är det för dator? Vilka ubuntu-versioner har du testat?
<nighter> itmannen: Har du för grafikkort? Verkar ju helt klart vara stök med drivarna ( no shit sherlook svar men! :P )
<nighter> borde väll kunna ange vesa till grub när du bootar så borde de väll funka eller acpi=off eller vad det heter
<Jultomten> internet explorer är nere 40% marknadsandelar
<impaktor> Skadeglädje?
<Coffe> :)
<amelia> *gäsp*
<amelia> snart har man tagit sig igenom ytterligare en arbetsvecka..
<kodein> snart är det helg igen. fy faan.
<Coffe> ja fan va synd
<kodein> inte få vara på jobbet på flera dagar
 * HakanS är på jobbet, men jobbar inte så mycket.
<HakanS> Igår höll jag en kurs i Windows 7 och MS Office 2010. *ryser
<HakanS> Nästa vecka ska jag hålla kurs i Kubuntu och Libreoffice.
<HakanS> Gissa vad som kommer att framstå som bäst. ;-)
<hume> HakanS, ehr.....kubuntu? jag har en fråga om kubuntu....
<hume> eller två...... du är alltså expert?
<HakanS> Fråga på, så får vi se.
<hume> först: jag har nyligen bytt till kubuntu - och det är ett steg fram, men det är för grått. kan man hitta nåt tema eller nåt som inte är så grått? jag tycker det liksom är grått grått grått överallt. Har testat en svart Oxygen-grejja, men det var för mycket fönsterkanter - har det trångt på skrivbordet (laptop)
<hume> sen fråga 2: aktiviteter.... när jag byter till några existerande aktiviteter får jag IBLAND upp ett litet fönster där den vill starta program åt mig. Det verkar smart - hur kan jag konfa det? Vill ha en aktivitet som automatiskt startar mina 4 standardprogram, liksom
<impaktor> hume: googla KDE theme.
<hume> jo.... har gjort, men hittar inget so far, är en fråga om tid också
<hume> goda tips uppskattas..:)
<HakanS> Här: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=76 kan man se vilka plasma-teman som finns.
<HakanS> När det gäller aktiviteter så har jag inte provat att ha auto-startande program i aktiviteterna. Däremot har jag lagt upp länkar till programmen på skrivborden.
<hume> mm... det slog mig bara, när jag fick se det där fönstret dyka upp, att det verkade väldigt smart, men sen finner jag det ingenstans och har inte funnit info om det heller..:(
<hume> HakanS, de där temana - det är för skrivboder, right? dvs för paneler osv, men inte för själva fönster-dekorationerna? Det är framförallt de som är så gråa
<amelia> adminitration++ idag... *suckar*
<HakanS> hume: Här då: http://kde-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=74
<hume> right, tack....checkar
<hume> ehr.....var installerar man färg-scheman? är det samma som skrivbordsteman eller.....?
<hume> ah...sorry...hittade
<Coffe> jag anv sed för att ersätta en massa saker i en fil. men det jag ersätter med. om det innehåller en . så vill jag padda den med ett \ ( gör script för att generera apache vhost filer
<Barre> mycket svår mening att läsa och förstå :P
<hume> HakanS, kanon, där var det..:) nu har jag hittat saker som funkar bättre...tack!
<Coffe> Barre,  gnäll
<Barre> gnäll++
<andol> Coffe: Är nog nästan böjd att hålla med Barre, hur mycket det än smärtar.
<Coffe> jo, låt oss säga jag ska ersätta www.site.se i en fil med minnya.siten.se
<Coffe> men i rewrite reglerna så ska . escapas med ett \
<kodein> om man vill att . ska vara . iaf
<Barre> andol: nu är du elak :P
<kodein> du substituerar väl lämpligast \. med \\\.
<kodein> eller nåt sånt.
<Coffe> kodein, ja. men det är de jag undrar hur man smidigast gör det.
<kodein> du var väl inne på att använda sed?
<kodein> sed -e 's/\./\\\./g'
<Coffe> tack.
<amelia> Någon som vill skapa change requests åt mig och slåss med indier, tjecker och resten av världen?
<amelia> oh, redan lunch.. bbl
<Coffe> då har jag ett sista problem. den nya stringen, vill spara den som en variabel. eller anv mig av den i nästa sed.
<kodein> det är väl bara att pipe:a vidare?
<kodein> sed [argument] fil | sed [andra argument] | mer saker | osv osv > ny_fil
<Coffe> kodein,  de får jag inte att fungera. det går inte få in det i en variable  ?
<kodein> KALLEANKA=`sed [argument] infil`
<Coffe> jo , men nu har jag ju inte det i en infile.. utan i en variabel.
<kodein> KALLEANKA=`sed [argument] $MIMMIPIGG`
<kodein> eller om KALLEANKA=`echo $MIMMIPIGG | sed [argument]` funkar bättre
<Coffe> jag har inte fått det att fungera. testa igen
<Coffe> nu fick jag till det.. tack kodein
<Coffe> hmm inte roppa hej. innan man är över va :P
<Coffe> bash kan själv :)
<Coffe> beta="${i//./\.}"
<propus> Någon som vill köpa 2 servrar?
<impaktor> Jag har en 1GHz burk som jag kan skänka bort.
<kodein> två random servrar?
<propus> kodein: en dell poweredge 2550 och en compaq dl360 GI
<kodein> en generation 1 dl360?
<propus> I guess..
<propus> st p3 800 mhz 2 gb ram
<kodein> det låter inte direkt som nåt man får pengar för nuförtiden
<propus> 2 st
<propus> dam di dam..
<Barre> jag ger 100:- och du betalar frakten
<propus> och du får min fru på köpet.. yeah right.
<Coffe> Barre, vi löste de .. så de så :P
<Coffe> hur är det med Barre  då ?
<Barre> Coffe: vad löste ni?
<Coffe> mina problem :P
<Barre> Coffe: jo, det är bra med mig, mycket jobb.. så det är kul.. själv då?
<Coffe> Barre,  jorå, ska börja söka mig nytt jobb.
<D0minat0r> humm är det nån som har erfarenhet av krånglande creative webcam och ubuntu 11.10
<D0minat0r> eller kanske ska skriva icke fungerande bara svart bild
 * MooCow93 buntar ihop alla Ubuntusar.
<Haffe> Tjo tjo.
<Barre> Coffe: spännande, vad är du ute efter?
<Coffe> Barre,  vad som .. bara jag kommer härifrån
<Barre> Coffe: åhh.. så pass
<Coffe> vore kul jobba enbart med *ix
<Barre> aix? ;P
<Coffe> typ
 * larsemil har köpt en ny server. skönt.
<Coffe> grattis
<Coffe> Barre,  men vart här för länge
<Coffe> trött på denna uppförsbacken
<larsemil> man kan aldrig ha för många
<Coffe> säger du nu ja
<Coffe> vänta tills du ska uppgradera
<Coffe> vad blev de för server då ?
<amelia> det finns inget jobb där man jobbar enbart med *nix.
<amelia> :(
<amelia> alltid är den en jävla massa administration och pappersvändande..
<amelia> s/den/det/
<Barre> amelia: bitter och cynisk idag? ;)
<larsemil> Barre: får du irca om vad du vill då?
<amelia> Barre: lite..
<amelia> Barre: har inte sett en terminal på hela dagen förrutom irc då..
<amelia> Barre: administrationsfredag typ..
<Barre> larsemil: kan jag väl :P
<Barre> amelia: stackare...
<amelia> Barre: lite så farkigt.
<amelia> faktiskt.
<amelia> kan inte stava heller idag.
<Barre> så är det när man inte får terminala hela dagen, man glömmer var tangenterna sitter..
<amelia> Barre: tror snarare det är ett problem att jag tänker på engelska och försöker skriva på svenska vilket blir helt åt helvete när man tänker på flera saker samtidigt. :P
<Barre> hahaha
<amelia> Barre: man får väl iaf vara glad att man slipper jobba med storage ;)_
<Barre> amelia: du är vilseledd.. storage is da shit!
<amelia> Barre: hehe, najje. unix is da shit!
<Haffe> *gäsp*
<Barre> amelia: server, operativsystem & applikation är "add-on" till storage. Som bläckpatroner och papper är till en skrivare
<amelia> Barre: haha
<amelia> Barre: det är tur vi är olika
<Barre> amelia: vad menar du, att jag har rätt och du har fel? ;)
<HeMan> ...och medan Barre och amelia träter så installerar jag operativsystem på storage och ser båda som basen till man kan börja jobba
<HeMan> hej förresten!
<HeMan> nu har jag beställ en TellStick Duo!
<amelia> Barre: nej, att du har fel men det är ju inte lönt att försöka övertala en galning. :P
<amelia> HeMan: så går det när man har konkurrenter i samma kanal. :P
<amelia> HeMan: vi bråkar iaf inte om vem som har bäst storage, och inte om vem som har bäst servrar heller... men servrarna är ju rätt självklart vilka som har bäst så det behöver inte diskuteras alls. :)
<Barre> amelia: hahahah....
<HeMan> amelia, Barre: jaja, bara ni håller höger när vi kommer och tar över hela världen!
<Barre> klart som korvspad att vi inte bråkar om vem som har bäst storage och bäst server, både du och jag vet att det är vi som har det. För det viste du inte, att vi har grymma servers
<Barre> HeMan: ;P
<Barre> amelia: ^^
<Coffe> en sak som är redigt dålig.. är att  när man installerar en skrivare frågar den efter roots lösenord.
<DanielSenat> Bytte från xubuntu till Lubuntu igår och följde sen denna guiden http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxdenatty
<DanielSenat> Datorn går väldigt smidigt och tyst
<DanielSenat> Har bara 512 RAM
<DanielSenat> I bytet blev det lite konstigt ibland och jag fick ominstallera gmd
<DanielSenat> gdm
<amelia> Barre: *morr* mucka inte med mina servrar!
<Barre> amelia: nä du har rätt.. det skall jag inte göra, det är inte kul med lyteskomik ;)
<DanielSenat> men det verkar som att allt funkar, och att uppdaterings hanteraren funkar som den ska. Finns det nåt sätt att se om man har allt man behöver?
<amelia> Barre: :(
<DanielSenat> jag kan inte starta lubuntu programcenter
<DanielSenat> Programcentral
<Barre> undrar vem det är som läcker info till idg...
<HeMan> Barre: Tieto-problemen?
<Barre> hur som helst så är det sjukt konsitgt formulerat och snevriden rapprtering
<Barre> HeMan: ja
<HeMan> Barre: jag försökte pumpa en kompis som är rätt högt upp i Tieto, han refereade bara till vad VD'n sagt om ersättning...
<Myrtti> är det den första tid när Sverige är slags med Tieto och deras problem eller had ni haft någon likadan innan nu?
<Myrtti> s/problem/problemer/
<Barre> det har varit fler liknande händelser tidigare, men så vitt som jag förstått det så har det varit en relativt stor dataförlust denna gång också..
<Barre> men inte något liknande på tieto vad jag vet..
<Barre> konstigt formulerade meningar jag slänger ur mig.. det jag menar är: jag känner inte till att Tieto har haft likanande problem tidigare, men andra leverantörer i Sverige har haft driftstörningar som påverkat allmänna intressen (som exempelvis patientregister)...
<Myrtti> okej. Tieto är en skoj, svordom i finska IT circlar
<Haffe> Hur lyckades de få så många driftkontrakt?
<Haffe> Lägst pris?
<HeMan> Golfresor, julbord och lämplig mängd nepotism skulle jag säga
<Haffe> Förhoppningsvis leder det här till en rensning bland upphandlare.
<Myrtti> det samma som varför man köper Microsoft
<Myrtti> "nobody has been sacked for buying Microsoft products"
<Barre> Pris är alltid en faktor, jag upplever det dock som många (läs de flesta) s.k.a IT-arkitekter och beslutsfattare är lite naiva i kombination med kunder som bara fokuserar på pris.
<Barre> .. är orsaken till de flesta driftstörningar
<Haffe> Problemet är kanske det där med att det krävs någon på beställarsidan som vågar fundera på varför det billigaste anbudet är billigast.
<Barre> Haffe: precis
<Barre> första vågen av oursoursning så slängde de med den interna IT-avdelningen i avtalet, vlket innebar att det inte fanns den kompetens som krävdes på beställningssidan.
 * Barre har analyserat själv, saknar underlag för det påståendet
<Haffe> Barre: Kommer du ihåg turerna kring hallandsåsen?
<Barre> Haffe: mmm, så gammal är jag
<Haffe> 'Vi kanske ska fundera på varför alla andra företag säger 3-4 miljarder, medan kraftbyggarna säger 1 miljard'.
<Barre> precis
<Haffe> Fast jag tror att upphandlarna behöver skaffa sig riktigt elaka advokater och modet att säga att om inte leverantören kan lova det här, då är det bättre att köra in-house.
<andol> Liksom att se till att det blir Dyrt för leverantören att inte leva upp till avtalet...
<Barre> men det hjälper ju inte vid en driftstörning. Även om vitet skulle vara så högt att leverantören gick i KK så kan ju inte patienter få sina recept.
<Haffe> Nej.
<Haffe> Det är ett problem.
<Haffe> Det visar väl egentligen hela problemed med outsourcingfanatismen.
<Haffe> Hade det varit inhouse hade de kunnat sätta sin egen stab på att jobba på det dag och natt.
<Barre> så. Beställarsidan måste vara mycket duktig på att beställa och säkerställa att leverantörerna har en design som motsvarar förväntnignarna. Och att den billigaste lösningen kanske inte är den mest kostnadseffektiva..
<Barre> pris != kostnad
<Barre> jag är övertygad om att samtliga involverade parter har jobbat dag och natt sen i fredags...
<andol> Barre: Nej, men vet leverantören att det faktiskt kan kosta på riktigt vid nertid så kanske de är mer motiverade att förebygga problem?
<Haffe> prisvärdhet är inte detsamma som billigasste.
<Barre> andol: jo, men en säljare lovar guld och gröna skogar och tolkar kravspecar till sin fördel. I de flesta fall jag har varit involverad i så har det varit en alldeles för stor differans på vad som levereras från leverantörer och vad kund förväntas få i leverans. Detta beror oftast på missförsånd och olka tolkningar.
<DanielSenat> lubuntu program central funkar inte, någon?
<julskinkan> DanielSenat: Kör i terminalen ;P
<andol> Barre: Är jag naiv, eller bör sådana missförstånd åtminstone vara delvis lösbara med tydligare avtal?
<DanielSenat> julskinkan hur då?
<julskinkan> DanielSenat:sudo apt-get install [program]
<DanielSenat> ok
<julskinkan> DanielSenat: Du kan förlänga med TAB typ apt-gTAB så kommer get o inTAB blir install o sen om du ska installera firefox så kan du tabba på de också dubbel TAB så får du upp förslag typ
<DanielSenat> lubuntu-software-center är redan den senaste versionen.
<Barre> andol: nejdå, du är inte naiv. Självklart måste avtalen vara tydliga, och självklart skall vite vara knutet. Men, vad är det som definerar ett tydligt avtal? Storleken på vite? Jag tror inte det, min bestämda uppfattning är att kund och leverantör har samma uppfattning om vad som skall levereras. Och det kräver en hög kompetens från både kund och leverantör.. just my 2 cents
<julskinkan> DanielSenat: Vet inte om du kört terminal förr :P
<julskinkan> DanielSenat: Funkar inte för mig heller, men använder de aldrig så har inte fixat de
<DanielSenat> jo vet hur man installerar program men jag vill ha program centralen
<DanielSenat> det är den jag vill få att funka
<julskinkan> DanielSenat: Ah okej då är jag med
<DanielSenat> kan använda båda terminal och synaptic till installationer
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> de har alltid funkat förr, bytt till lubuntu igår och får inte igång den
<DanielSenat> Kanske nåt som är galet, har provat att installera om den
<julskinkan> Ok
<Silasle> Du kan väl installera ubuntu-software-center även om du kör lubuntu, har för mig att jag gjort det...
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/J0CJux1c
<DanielSenat> Silasle, kanske det
<Silasle> Lubuntu's är ju inte så speciellt kul :)
<DanielSenat> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/install-lubuntu-software-center.html hä står det att man ska trixa i ini filen, min sån är helt tom!
<DanielSenat> Silasle, lubuntu är inte så kul ;)
<DanielSenat> men snabbt för en gammal data
<Silasle> Lubuntu är helt ok, xubuntu är lite bättre men lite mer krävande ;)
<DanielSenat> gick från xubuntu igår, det känndes lätt i början men inte jämfört med lubuntu
<Silasle> Beror ju på hur dålig datorn är... En gammal bärbar Pentium 3 är ju inte så kul ens med lubuntu ;)
<DanielSenat> nej det kan jag tänka
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> Har en gammal toshiba satellite med 512 RAM
<DanielSenat> På den är det ok
<julskinkan> p4a med 512 ram här :P
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> ja det verkar som att det är populärt att välja ubuntu software center istället...
<Silasle> P3 500MHz 128MB ;)
<DanielSenat> vad kör du för system?
<DanielSenat> OS?
<Silasle> Använder den inte men den har xubuntu och Win XP installerat. (Egentligen ubuntu, men kör med xfce)
<DanielSenat> okok
<Silasle> Ingen dröm att installera OS utan CD-spelare på den burken ;)
<julskinkan> Haha
<DanielSenat> :)
<MrMind> någon som är haj på webbutvecklings här inne? =)
<Silasle> Fick gå via ett gammalt opensuse, och ersätta det med ubuntu...
<julskinkan> Fan va bökigt
<Silasle> MrMind: Haj kan man inte säga, men har gjort lite smågrejor för ganska länge sen
<Silasle> F*n, inget trådlöst nätverk på den datorn, tänkte ju testa med lubuntu... :p
<DanielSenat> det finns nåt som heter moun installer med
<DanielSenat> hört om  det?
<Silasle> DanielSenat: Ger inte ens något vettigt resultat på google :p
<DanielSenat> en himla massa grejer som behöver installeras om jag ska ha ubuntu software center
<DanielSenat> Kanske ska hålla mig till synaptic och terminalen
 * Silasle 's mus hackar när update manager öppnats...
<DanielSenat> jag vet inte ens om jag får uppdateringar längre..
<DanielSenat> app-install-data behövs den? den togs bort när jag autoremovade
<DanielSenat> python-pysqlite2 med
<Silasle> Om den tar bort den själv så borde den ju inte behövas
<DanielSenat> jag brukar lita på autoremove men..
<julskinkan> DanielSenat: Du kan ju kolla upp vad de är för paket den tar bort
<DanielSenat> gjorde det, verkade ok
<julskinkan> Kk=)
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> installerat ubuntu software center nu, tycker redan att datorn fick fnatt!
<DanielSenat> jobbar som aldrig förr..
<julskinkan> =/
<DanielSenat> alltid när saker är perfekt så pillar man, ofta till det sämre
<DanielSenat> hehe
<Barre> win 11
<kodein> no
<DanielSenat> nu ligger jag på över 200 MB klallstart
<DanielSenat> även ifall jag tog bort software center
<DanielSenat> konstigt!
<realubot> !realubot #ubuntu-se
<ubot2> realubot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<realubot> #ubuntu-se !realubot
<realubot> Äsch
<realubot> !realubot | #ubutnu-se
<ubot2> #ubutnu-se: är en lågstatusbot
<realubot> Mohahaha
<propus> haha
<Nafallo> realubot: what are you trying to achieve? :-)
<Nafallo> !realubot
<ubot2> är en lågstatusbot
<Nafallo> !no, realubot is <reply>realubot är en lågstatusbot
<ubot2> I'll remember that Nafallo
<Nafallo> !realubot
<ubot2> realubot please see above
<Nafallo> bah
<Nafallo> well, det borde bli battre :-P
<DanielSenat> hur ser man vilka program som körs i datorn?
<DanielSenat> as -M eller nåt har jag för mig
<DanielSenat> top funkar med men jag vill mer ha en lista
<Nafallo> DanielSenat: ps aux
<impaktor> htop ?
<DanielSenat> ps aux funkade fint!
<DanielSenat> tack
<DanielSenat> impaktor, htop inte installerat
<DanielSenat> tack
<impaktor> DanielSenat: htop är en bättre och snyggare version av top.
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> jag skulle gärna ta den men jag tror inte att det ska behövas
<Myrtti> htop ♥
<DanielSenat> Nu vet jag det till senare :)
<Nafallo> vem bryr sig om det ar snyggt? o_O
<Nafallo> folk som kor unity pa servrar antar jag...
 * Nafallo shrugs
<impaktor> Men htop kan så mycket mer!
<Nafallo> like?
<Nafallo> s/like/som/
<impaktor> Har du använt det?
<Nafallo> nej
<impaktor> testa, det är mitt tipps.
<Nafallo> inte utan bra argument.
<Nafallo> vad har det som inte top har?
<DanielSenat> lubuntu är fint, nere på 90 MB minne nu även med chat igång
<Nafallo> ehrm. chatt kor man ju pa en server i ett datacentre? :-)
<Nafallo> center
<Abbarn> nån här??
<Nafallo> !ask | Abbarn
<ubot2> Abbarn: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Abbarn> öhhh okej... har vä inte direkt nån fråga.. tänkta bara prata med folk som använder ubuntu
<Abbarn> så då ska väl jag gå
<Abbarn> vad är detta.. LoCo???
<Nafallo> local community, i det har fallet for sverige
<Nafallo> Abbarn: det finns ubuntu anvandare i den har kanalen, ja :-)
<Abbarn> va finns det:P hehe
<Abbarn> men man måste ha en fråga för att få skriva eller?
<Nafallo> Abbarn: nej, men mer an "ar nagon har?" verkar ju passande :-)
<Abbarn> haha okej :P
<Abbarn> anmäler mig till LoCo nu :P
<Nafallo> okay
<Abbarn> :)
<Abbarn> nu är det bara att vänta :P
<realubot> Da^Ms7: Du kan skriva till textfiler också med: top -b -n 10 för att skicka 10 "ögonblicksbilder" av top till en texfil.
<realubot> Äsch.
<realubot> SÃ¥ gick Daniel Spenat offline.
<realubot> *Senat
<realubot> Abbarn: GÃ¥ till #ubuntu-se-offtopic eller #offtopic-ubuntu-se om du vill snacka ditten och datten med Ubuntu-folk.
<realubot> Abbarn: Du kan ju snacka här också men om du vill prata om saker som är utanför kanalens ämne så passar #ubuntu-se-oftopic eller #offtopic-ubuntu-se bättre.
<realubot> !topic | Abbarn
<ubot2> Factoid 'topic' not found
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> *#ubuntu-se-offtopic med två f i offtopic såklart.
<propus> någon som vet vart man kan köpa tp-kabel billigt?
<realubot> propus: Kolla prisjakt.
<realubot> propus: http://www.prisjakt.nu/kategori.php?k=1202
<realubot> propus: Du får begränsa sökningen.
<realubot> propus: Den här butiken verkar ligga bra till prismässigt på TP-kablar: http://www.clickok.se/
<realubot> misco.se och dustin.se verkar också ha ok priser.
<propus> realubot: okey tack :)
<realubot> DanielSenat: Där är du ju.
<realubot> DanielSenat: Du kan skriva till textfiler också med: top -b -n 10 för att skicka 10 "ögonblicksbilder" av top till en  texfil.
<DanielSenat> ja här är jag :)
<DanielSenat> ok ok
<DanielSenat> Det låter bra
<DanielSenat> tack
<realubot> DanielSenat: top -b -n 1 > top.txt
<realubot> Ger dig en lista med processer som körs i ditt system.
<realubot> DanielSenat: top -b -n 1 -u danielsenat
<realubot> Ger en lista med PID danielsenat.
<realubot> Eller USER danielsenat, menar jag.
<DanielSenat> aha
<DanielSenat> var hamnar listan?
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/i9gBUZ9D
<DanielSenat> hehe
<DanielSenat> det blev fel
<spacebug-> klockde min cpu nu från 2.66 GHz till 3.2 GHz, ökade bara ca tre grader ;)
<antii> var ju iofs ingen stor höjning ;)
<spacebug-> hehe och vattenkylning men ändå :)
<speedxcore> spacebug-: vilken cpu?
<spacebug-> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz
<spacebug-> fast inte längre på 2.66 då
<antii> spacebug-: jag kör min i5 750 i 3.8
<antii> luftkylning med thermalright mux 120
<spacebug-> hörde många säga att i5 skulle va bra att klocka så jag tänkte jag gör ett försök. Få ännu mer kraft att vika proteiner :P
<antii> tror jag kör på 1.028v
<spacebug-> 1.25 säger sensors att jag kör min på
<spacebug-> vad ligger du på i grader då?
<antii> 63-65 maxload efter någon timmes prime95
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> gör det mycket att sänka vcore och hur långt ner vågar man gå? du har inte märkt nån ostabilitet?
<antii> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/core-i5-750-overclock,2438.html där har du något o läsa.. förlåt det var 1.28v
<antii> jag har kört såhär i ett år nu tror jag.. aldrig en blåskärm :P
<spacebug-> ok tack
<spacebug-> ;)
<antii> vilken cpukylare kör du med?
<spacebug-> CORSAIR H60
<antii> trevligt
<antii> äh, får köpa vattenkylning nästa gång jag uppgraderar datorn :p känns onödigt o göra det nu
<spacebug-> hehe
<spacebug-> fick ner min från 80 grader till 50 när jag bytte från standardkylaren till denna (100% cpu, folding @ home)
<Jultomten> spacebug-: inte illa
<Jultomten> tänk på att för bra kylning pajar cpu:n
<antii> spacebug-: förmodligen så hade du placerat standardkylaren fel.. boxedkylarna är knepiga men de kyler ok
<spacebug-> Jultomten: för bra kylning pajjar cpun?? antii detta va efter jag rengjorde och tog på ny kylpasta och rengjort fläkten/kylaren. Innan låg jag på 99 grader och fick kernel mesages från cpu:n om thottling
<Jultomten> spacebug-: alltså, om du har en cpu som är kyld så den pendlar mellan 25-30 så pajjar den snabbare än en som ligger konstant på 80
<antii> spacebug-: låter som du inte satte fast den korrekt ändå.. man får trycka för fosterland för att skiten ska fungera.. men den låter som fan
<Jultomten> samt hårdiskar hållar längre, om dom ligger på runt 30 grader, än förr rekomenderade 26 grader
<antii> Jultomten: du talar i tungor :
<Jultomten> antii: Nix, jag läste ett par hundra sidor av resultetat från googles forskning
<Jultomten> dom har frångått valigt många gamla principer och fått bättre prestanda och livslängd
<spacebug-> hinner en CPU ens pajja idag innan man köpt ny pga att det förra blivit föråldrad?
<Abbarn> vad va adressen till offtopic??
<Abbarn> realubot: lust att skriva privat???
<[Spooky]> Varför finns inte Itunes till Linux då!? :/
<speedxcore> haha, itunes till linux =)
<propus> för att itune suger :P
<propus> itunes.
<[Spooky]> Inte lätt att ha en Iphone med Linux då...
<antii> [Spooky]: Jo.
<antii> [Spooky]: Om du har iOS5 så klarar du dig bra :)
<[Spooky]> antii: Har det, men kan inte lägga över min musik...
<Abbarn> wine?
<[Spooky]> Abbarn: Det buggar...
<antii> [Spooky]: Spotify :]
<Abbarn> ja varför itne använda spotify?
<[Spooky]> Ush nä, massa reklam och mög...
<Abbarn> premium;)
<propus> betala för att lyssna på musik?.. är du vild :D
<antii> propus: du är ju dum :)
<Abbarn> eller så lyckas man få telia att bjuda på 3 år :P för att dom krånglar till allt:)
<propus> dum?
<speedxcore> orka lösningar där man inte bara kan kopoiera över.
<propus> [Spooky]: be a pirate of the internet :P
<lilleman72> ngn h
<[Spooky]> propus: Nä, men har lagt in alla mina cds som mp3, skulle vilja ha dem i ifånen...
<propus> [Spooky]: funkar de inte med banshee ?
<lilleman72> ngn här som är kunnig på detta med etto & nollor??...Jag har ett tal med 1 & 0 och det ska bilda en mening och då undrar jag var man kan hitta en sida med sådan översättning..Google is NOT my best friend
<[Spooky]> propus: Den lägger till musiken, men får ej upp den i telen sen, så verkar vara buggigt...
<gusnan> lilleman72, försöker du lösa nån tävling på internetet? ;)
<lilleman72> jag löste den
<lilleman72> :P
<propus> [Spooky]: provat rhythmbox ?
<speedxcore> man kan också installera mac os x i vmware =)
<[Spooky]> propus: Ok, tackar för tipset.
<speedxcore> liiite krångligt dock
<speedxcore> Tips på andra spännande desktop-distar att köra. Förutom ubuntu. jag blir bara ledsen över att ubuntu följer nerdumningen som apple och microsoft håller på med, i och med unity. Jättestora ikoner. =/  Gnome funkar dock fint fortfarance xfce är najs med.
<Abbarn> hur får man dom dom där ikonerna i 11.10?? älskade utseendet i 10.10
<Abbarn> vad händer?
<antii> Abbarn: de bytte ut gnome 2.3 mot gnome3, /unity/..
<antii> går nog inte å fin 2.3 på något sätt i ubuntu 11.10.
<Abbarn> ok
<speedxcore> antii: jag tycker det är hemskt. =(  Vilka andra vettiga distar finns det? Arch?
<antii> speedxcore: Debian.
<antii> Arch är för mycket, meck :P
<speedxcore> kommer debian slänga in unity snart?
<gusnan> Gnome 2 är dött. Sök efter Mate istället. http://123linuxtutorials.com/ubuntu-tutorials/the-gnome-2-fork-%E2%80%98mate%E2%80%99/
<speedxcore> eller tänker debian strunta i allt "fancy"?
<[Spooky]> Det buggar med... :( Jaja får vänta tills jag får min Mac i Dec istället...
<Abbarn> är sugen på arch.. men är för mycket nybörjare just nu :P
<speedxcore> jo arch verkar vara lite meck.. dock inte lika mkt som gentoo
<Abbarn> men är grymt sugen.. tror man lär sig mycket
<antii> speedxcore: kommer förmodligen i nästa stable debian release :(.
<antii> finns dock andra bra fönsterhanterare :)
<speedxcore> jo xfce känns mkt lovande.
<Abbarn> försökt med fluxbox.. men fattar itne så mycket
<arand> speedxcore: om någon packeterar det på ett vettigt sätt för Debian, och troligtvis kommer det att göras förr eller senare, tror dock att de kommer behålla vaniljgnome som standard...
<antii> ja gnome3 blir det nog
<speedxcore> gillar proffs dessa fönsterhanterare?  Eller kör inga admins/utvecklare fönsterhanterare?
<arand> Ganska givet, i och med att wheezy har gnome3 som default för tillfället..
<speedxcore> Själv blir jag bara ledsen i ögat av dagens 1366x768 laptops med ikoner stora som snusdosor.
<arand> Jag har kört gnome-shell i kanske en halv vecka nu, skulle aldrig gå tillbaks till legacy gnome.
<speedxcore> arand: är gnome-shell gnome 3? eller ännu nyare?
<arand> gnome-shell är en del av gnome3, i princip, ja
<Hund> GNOME 3.. *Ryser*
<Hund> :P
 * antii slaps Hund with a large trout.
<Hund> antii: Jag har gett det en ärlig chans ett par gånger. Även fast jag verkligen försöker och vill tycka om det, gör dom det svårt för mig. :)
<antii> Hund: Vet. Det suger.
<Hund> :)
<itmannen>  Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten
<itmannen> Nu har jag fått in ubuntu i min platta. Men tyvärr så funkade bara 9.04. Men nu har jag en fråga. Hur startar man det grafiska från terminalen.
<itmannen> Antar det är något med x
<arand> . o O (pwned by Santa)
<arand> sudo service gdm start, eller startx ...
<itmannen> Aha. Ska prova. tack.
<itmannen> Tyvärr inte. Jag har kört upgrade i terminalen. och det funkade bra. Finns det ett sett att installera en nyare version via terminalen ?
<itmannen> *sätt
<Jultomten> itmannen: lust att ta lite bilder, för jag blir väldingt intresserad när en sådan billig platta kan lira ubuntu
<itmannen> jultomten vad menar du nu. Bilder ?
<CasperN> är det en platta från dealextreme?
<Jultomten> itmannen: fotografier
<Jultomten> CasperN: pandaville är bättre
<itmannen> Jo men vad är det för bilder du åsyftar
<CasperN> lngt, jag är inte i behov av en tablet
<Jultomten> itmannen: på när du kör ubuntu
<itmannen> Jultomten  Ok. Du menar från plattan. vet inte hur man tar skärmdumpar från plattan ännu
<Jultomten> nej fotografier
<CasperN> filma en video på hur det fungerar =)
<Jultomten> jag köpte en ny kamera idag
<lilleman72> hur gör man för att få knapparna till höger sida istället för vänster sida på tex FF?
<CasperN> Jultomten: vad för någon?
<itmannen> Ni menar att jag ska filma men en kamera
<CasperN> itmannen: japp :)
<Jultomten> CasperN: billig grej 999kr på kjell
<itmannen> 895 på OK/Q8
<lilleman72> hur gör man för att få knapparna till höger sida istället för vänster sida på tex FF? Minimera; Maximera; Stäng
<Jultomten> CasperN: vill du se film exempel
<CasperN> visst
<Jultomten> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFRgjE_HJ18
<CasperN> smidig liten sak
<arand> lilleman72: /msg ubot2 !controls
<arand> Vet dock inte om det gäller fortfarande för gnome3 etc.
<Jultomten> mindre än vad de flesta mobilteleoner är idag
<Jultomten> dator väska för 50kr på kjell i morgon
<CasperN> ganska grå dag, ändå var det ju riktigt bra för vad du gav för den
<Jultomten> japp
<CasperN> den gör ju säkert ännu bättre en solig dag
<Jultomten> CasperN: skall bara ha den för att filma mina små projekt. Samt ville ha en billig jag vågar ha med mig
<itmannen> Ingen snö. Mysko :)
<Jultomten> itmannen: finns väl ingen snö någonstans i sverige ännu
<speedxcore> det verkliga provet är väl mörka förhållanden. Tycker nästan alla kameror/webcams/mobiler ger fin bild i dagsljus eller stark belysning.
<Jultomten> speedxcore: värdelös i mörker
<itmannen> Jultomten  Hur mycket sätter du ?
<CasperN> Jultomten: kan du få upp 1080p test på den?
<Jultomten> itmannen: finns säkert i norra delarna
<Jultomten> CasperN: tja, 1080p är bara slöseri med bandbredd och lagring
<itmannen> Jultomten  Så ditt påståeende stämmer mao inte
<CasperN> förmodligen, aja, i ljusa förhållanden kanske det ger något extra
<arand> Vi hade 2-3 decimeter för ett par dagar sen, dock är det mesta bortsmält
<CasperN> filmar den i 1080p eller kan du ställa ned den på 720?
 * itmannen informerar Jultomten om att Norrland ligger i Sverige
<Jultomten> CasperN: ställt ner den till 720p
<CasperN> oh, 60 fps också
<CasperN> nu såg jag infon på kjells hemsida
<propus> Jultomten, jag önskar mig ett datacenter i julklpp ;-DDDD
<itmannen> Ni vet där ni får ström ifrån
<CasperN> fan det är ju najs, 848 x 480p / 60fps
<Jultomten> itmannen: nej
<Jultomten> CasperN: och 480x320 i 120fos
<Jultomten> CasperN: gillar att den har timelap med
<itmannen> Ljugholt är hos Skavlan och fånar sig
<CasperN> itmannen: såg det :)
<CasperN> allt han säger låter bara dumt
<itmannen> Jultomten  Vart ligger norrland då ?
<Jultomten> CasperN: det jag tycker är smidigast är att den sparar i h.264 direkt
<Jultomten> itmannen: jag kan garantera dig att min ström kommer ifrån kärnkraft
<itmannen> Jultomten  Ok. Vad innefattar den garantin ? Kan du bevisa att det inte kommer en skvätt el från norrland när  kärnkraftverken ligger nere ?
<Jultomten> dock så skall jag inte snacka skit om norrland. Tack vare dom som vi klarar krisen så bra som vi gör
<Jultomten> itmannen: jag bor bara några km ett kärnkraftverk
<itmannen> Jultomten  Säger inget
<Jultomten> säger rätt mycket
<CasperN> jag bor några kilometrar från en massa vindkraftverk, och även ett litet vattenkraftverk, ändå får jag el från brända sopor :)
<Abbarn> vad diskuteras???
<speedxcore> eldistribution
<CasperN> Abbarn: inte det som ska diskuteras iaf :)
<itmannen> Abbarn  Bara ubuntu :)
<Abbarn> okej :P
<Abbarn> hehe
<Jultomten> CasperN: det är väl extremt ovanligt att det kommer el från brända soppor, det brukar användas till fjärvärme
<Jultomten> vi håller oss iaf ontopic
<itmannen> :D
<Abbarn> vad är allt detta om vindkraft och el :P
<speedxcore> hur många kärnkraftverk kör ubuntu?
<itmannen> Abbarn  Hur vi bäst driver Ubuntu
<Abbarn> haha okej :P
<Jultomten> jag menar på, att om man bor närmare ett kärnkraftverk är chansen att man får el från ett kärnkraftverk betydligt större än från något annat
<Abbarn> med eget diseldrivet elverk:P
<CasperN> Jultomten: det är ett värmekraftverk, så de eldar ju lite allt möjligt, bla sopor
<Jultomten> redan idag är 60% all ström som produceras från kärnkraft
<itmannen> Jultomten  Det kan du ju ibilla dig
<CasperN> soppa hoppas jag verkligen inte att de försöker elda :D
<Jultomten> itmannen: jag är rätt införstodd på hur vårat elnät fungerar
<Jultomten> mitt förra jobb gick till och med ut på att planera så det fans tillräkligt med energi
<itmannen> Jultomten  Ok. Så du har fattat att det kommer från 2 hål i väggen. Grattis
<Jultomten> itmannen: har vi tur stoppar du in ett finger i ett av dom
<itmannen> Jultomten  Bara 1 finger gör ingen verkan tyvärr
<Abbarn> HAHA
<CasperN> inte två heller, iaf inte om de är på samma hand
<Jultomten> jodå
<CasperN> ja, lite ja, men det kunde ju bli bättre med ett från varje
<Jultomten> itmannen: där har du fel, stoppar du in ett finger i fasen så får du en stöt, är en fet myt att du måste stoppa in två
<CasperN> en stöt är ju inte farligt, då vaknar man ju bara till, om man inte har svagt hjärta dvs
<CasperN> vem har inte råkat peta på fasen någon gång?
<itmannen> Ett finger inger i uttaget och ett i vattenkranen gör önskevärd verka för vår trevlige jultomte
<Jultomten> stoppar in ett finger kommer han få kramp och fastna
<Abbarn> trodde ämnet va ubuntu???
<Jultomten> itmannen: Tack för att du ger mig en julklapp med
<CasperN> Abbarn: är det inte det vi pratar om?
<Jultomten> vi pratar nätverk, vilket är 100% ontopic
<Abbarn> inte vad jag kan läsa.. fingrar i fasen.. ??? hummm
<itmannen> Abbarn  Hur vi dödar en användare av ubuntu bäst
<Abbarn> okej.. jag bara undrar
<Jultomten>  Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet.
<Jultomten> Vi har inte avvikit från topic
<arand> . o O (Ubuntu satfar på touch-devices)
<arand> *satsar
<itmannen> Jultomten  Håll till godo- Jag är snäll av naturen
<Jultomten> itmannen: när kommer du verklställa din egna avrättning då?
<Jultomten> nä, godnatt folk
<Haffe> Så vad har ni för er, crazy party people?
<Abbarn> för min del.. inte så mycket :P
<Abbarn> läst lite guider om terminalen
<Abbarn> så man lär sig nått
<itmannen> Jultomten  Jag måste gör dig besviken. Jag måste spara till imorgon. Ursäkta
<antii> Abbarn: läs om bash istället ;]
<MrMind> hej! en snabb fråga. har precis installerat nginx + phpmyadmin och kan nå phpmyadmin genom http://phpmyadmin på servern. men 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin fungerar inte vilket resulterar i att jag inte kan komma åt phpmyadmin från andra datorer i nätverket... ingen som vet hur jag kan lösa det?
<itmannen> Jultomten är far till alla barn
<MrMind> har följt denna guiden http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/howto-nginx-php5-mysql-phpmyadmin-ubuntu-shortest-setup/
<Abbarn> varför läsa på bash istället???
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: ubuntu-se.org nere for underhåll | Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 7/12 20:30
<jesper85m> nån som använt shotwell
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Nafallo> \o/
* Nafallo changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to: Diskussioner om Ubuntu, på svenska. Samt FOSS, *NIX, nätverk och datorer i allmänhet. (UTF-8) | Pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com | http://ubuntu-se.org | Philip5s repo: https://launchpad.net/~philip5 | LoCo-möte 7/12 20:30
<lilleman72_> finns spotyfie till linux?
<Myrtti> spotify?
<lilleman72_> mm
<lilleman72_> lr hur fan det stavas :
<Myrtti> du kan använda Windows-versionen med wine, eller betala och använda Linux versionen
<lilleman72_> men om man har premium på den då?
<lilleman72_> måste man köpa den iaf då?
<Myrtti> nej
<lilleman72_> goodie
<spacebug-> såatte..
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-03
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<antii> :P
<Nafallo> gjorde bara det for att jag flyttade botens virtuella maskin fran en harddisk till en annan.
<Nafallo> svarade ratt snabbt med tanke pa att datan flyttades under tiden ;-)
<Nafallo> ugh. dags att flytta ubuntu-se.org till annan harddisk on-the-fly
<Nafallo> *korsar fingrarna*
<spacebug-> hum
<andol> Ähh, vad kan gå fel? :)
<spacebug-> du har väl inte glömt att göra adressändring och beställt eftersändning? ;)
<Nafallo> 55.8% klart
<antii> :)
<Nafallo> det verkar ga bra sa langt. kanske till och med kan byta den andra disken imorgon.
<Nafallo> bara jag kommer ihag att installera grub pa nya disken, sa ska det nog ga bra ;-)
<Nafallo> 90%
<Nafallo> and done!
<Nafallo> ehrm
<Nafallo> och klart!
<antii> görs då
<spacebug-> ja du
<spacebug-> married with children på tv
<spacebug-> typ det
<antii> skoj
<spacebug-> själv då?
<antii> surfar expressen
<spacebug-> happ
<antii> http://existenz.se/out.php?id=44450
<spacebug-> ;)
<spacebug-> varför vill inte firefox fatta filtypen .aspx nu då?
<antii> get chrome!
<stirner-TAB> God kväll spacebug, trevligt med fler vakna
<spacebug-> tjena stirner-TAB
<stirner-TAB> Jag tränar mig i att skriva på plattan =)
<antii> träna på din svenska först
<antii> :D
<spacebug-> hehe
<stirner-TAB> Antii: jag tar upp det med din mamma nästan
<stirner-TAB> *nästa gång vi träffas
<spacebug-> men va sjukt
<stirner-TAB> ???????
<spacebug-> det går inte öppna en sida i firefox
<spacebug-> funkar om jag byter useragent string
<spacebug-> hur går det med plattan stirner-TAB ?
<stirner-TAB> Well jag vänjer in mig vid tangentbordet just nu. I övrigt är jag mycket nöjd.
<stirner-TAB> Månadens händelse är inte plattan utan nexus mobilen som jag hoppas kommer snart
<stirner-TAB> Dock verkar android 4 inte bjuda på sådär jättemycket spännande nymodigheter
<spacebug-> köpte mig nyss en galaxy s2. Läste om nexus men inget för mig
<spacebug-> android 4 kommer ju till s2 oxå om man vill ha
<spacebug-> du får iaf ge mig ett utlåtande sen när den kommer
<UkuleleSolen> God natt i stugan :)
<spacebug-> hej
<UkuleleSolen> Vad gör ni uppe?
<spacebug-> kollar tv
<UkuleleSolen> :)
<UkuleleSolen> Mens jag ändå är här...
<UkuleleSolen> Min libreOffice-writer vägrar rättstava åt mig. Tycker jag har alla ordlistor och liknande på plats. Men ändå vill det inte rättstavas, vare automatiskt eller manuellt. Nån teori på vad som är fel?
<spacebug-> du skriver rätt så det inte behövs rättstavas? =)
<UkuleleSolen> sant. men jag provocerar med felstavade ord. Ändå sker inget
<spacebug-> tools -> options
<spacebug-> language settings
<spacebug-> satt locale settings till swedish?
<spacebug-> och default language for documents till swedish?
<spacebug-> funkar för mig
<spacebug-> är du kvar UkuleleSolen ?
<UkuleleSolen> ja. Tycker jag kollat det där. men kan för all del göra det igen
<julgrisen> https://imgur.com/0G8dA
<UkuleleSolen> japp. Exakt dom inställningarna kör jag med
<spacebug-> UkuleleSolen: det är ett litet blått v framför swedish?
<UkuleleSolen> ska kolla
<UkuleleSolen> När jag är inne i options? Nop
<spacebug-> så här: http://spacebug.se/filer/libre.png
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, något sånt har jag inte
<spacebug-> skulle tro att det betyder att ordlistan inte är installerad
<spacebug-> dpkg --get-selections | grep lang
<UkuleleSolen> detta installerar ordlistan?
<spacebug-> nej nej, det borde visa va du har för paket installerade som jag tror har med ordlistor att göra
<UkuleleSolen> Där står det att alla är instellerade
<spacebug-> vilka listas?
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-base					install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-crypto					install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-inets					install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-mnesia					install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-public-key				install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-runtime-tools				install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-ssl					install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-syntax-tools				install
<UkuleleSolen> erlang-xmerl					install
<UkuleleSolen> language-pack-en				install
<UkuleleSolen> language-pack-en-base				install
<UkuleleSolen> language-pack-gnome-en				install
<UkuleleSolen> language-pack-gnome-en-base			install
<UkuleleSolen> language-selector-common			install
<spacebug-> du skulle ha använt pastebin men ok
<spacebug-> installera dessa http://pastebin.com/vdrdDQyt
<UkuleleSolen> sorry
<spacebug-> sudo apt-get install language-pack-gnome-sv language-pack-gnome-sv-base language-pack-sv language-pack-sv-base
<spacebug-> eller använd language installern (grafiska i systeminställningar)
<spacebug-> "language support" heter ikonen
<UkuleleSolen> Aha. Där tror jag att felet fanns :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<UkuleleSolen> Sen att jag får en massa felmeddelanden när jag försöker installera språkpaketet är en annan sak. Får underliga meddelanden ofta när jag installerar uppdateringar och annat. Något är det som är fel
<spacebug-> hum ok
<UkuleleSolen> Men jag är på jobbet. Tro det eller ej, men jag måste gå och göra skäl för lönen.
<UkuleleSolen> Kommer tillbaka om en stund
<spacebug-> ok
<spacebug-> jag jobbar oxå natt så (fast inte på helgen då)
<UkuleleSolen> tillbaka
<spacebug-> wb
<UkuleleSolen> Det är något som är galet med källorna jag hämtar program från. Ofta vid uppdateringar och liknande får jag felmeddelanden eller meddelanden om att jag inte är online (fast jag är det)
<UkuleleSolen> Coool. Efter massa googlande hittade jag en lösning. Under "programkällor" ska också source code vara förbockat :)
<itmannen> SÃ¥ var det dags igen.
<kodein> snart har helgen vecka 48 tagit slut
<Haffe> Så du är vaken.
<kodein> ja
<kodein> det kom förbi en proper herre från uppsala
 * itmannen lämnar ett viktigt meddelande. Ska nu åka ut på samhället.
<kodein> jag ser en bar, jag ser en man, jag hör ett tjut
<kodein> snart har helgen vecka 48 tagit slut
<Haffe> kodein: Det här Update.
<kodein> detta update, ja
<Haffe> Är det snella hestar i det?
<kodein> mm
<ePax> Någon som använder ipcop med virtualbox?
<kodein> du?
<ePax> (;
<[Spooky]> Någon här som bränner Xbox 360 spel i Linux?
<[Spooky]> Har vi tur så löste jag biffen.
<MrMind> om phpmyadmin bara går att nå lokalt på servern genom http://phpmyadmin. hosts filen ser ut så hä: "127.0.0.1 localhost phpmyadmin" hur kan man då komma åt phpmyadmin från andra datorer i näterket?
<Haffe> MrMind: Vad har din dator för ipadress?
<MrMind> servern har 192.168.1.40
<MrMind> min 192.168.1.45
<MrMind> alltså min stationära
<Haffe> Så ifall du nu skriver in 192.168.1.40:/phpmyamdin på din andra dator.
<MrMind> jo, men grejen är att det inte fungerar...
<ePax> http://dinip/phpmyadmin
<ePax> om du inte kommer åt så har du inte confat phpmyadmin propert med apachen
<MrMind> alltså jag kör nginx + phpmyadmin
<MrMind> med apache fungerar det bra
<ePax> då är det inte rätt confat med nginx kolla loggar
<Haffe> Finns det någon efterfrågan på nvidia quadro200 kort idag?
<Haffe> Jag har ett par liggande med DPMS-59utgång.
<MrMind> jag har följt denna guiden: http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/howto-nginx-php5-mysql-phpmyadmin-ubuntu-shortest-setup/
<MrMind> och jag kan nå phpmyadmin från servern men inte någon annan dator... vet inte hur jag ska confa för att lösa det
<ePax> MrMind: Byt 127.0.0.1 mot din serverns ip adress
<MrMind> i /etc/hosts ?
<ePax> Nej utan som i denna guide
<ePax> och starta om nginx
<MrMind> vilken guide? hehe
<ePax> Men phpmyadmin är ganska enkel att installera med apachen med
<ePax> MrMind: Denna som du har följt för att installera phpmyadmin och nginx
<ePax> http://joneslee85.wordpress.com/2010/02/28/howto-nginx-php5-mysql-phpmyadmin-ubuntu-shortest-setup/
<MrMind> ah okey, men vart är det du menar att jag ska byta ut 127.0.0.1 mot serverns ip?
<ePax> Prova med det.... jag är inte så haj på ngnix men det skadar inte att prova
<MrMind> jo, ska prova men vart i guiden är det du menar? vart ska jag byta ut 127.0.0.1? vilken config fil?
<MrMind> vilket steg i guiden?
<ePax> 127.0.0.1 finns på två ställen i dena guide... byt din serverns ip på båda och starta om webservern
<ePax> ngnix
<MrMind> okey, ska prova :(
<MrMind> :)
<MrMind> *
<MrMind> nepp, fungera inte :/
<ePax> kolla loggar
<ePax> men om du bara skriver in din serverns ip utan phpmyadmin
<ePax> kommer det nåt upp då?
<ePax> nån websida eller nåt du har på din ngnix?
<MrMind> ePax: yep, får upp alla hemsidor o så
<lag^> Morrn
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/XfJFkc1L kan jag få ner mitt användande av minne på något sätt? Byta ut program eller liknande?
<antii> DanielSenat: kör htop istället :p
<DanielSenat> installerar det
<antii> då ser du hur minnet används
<DanielSenat> Nice
<DanielSenat> hur tar man en stillbild?
<antii> prntscr med gnome tror jag
<DanielSenat> :) jag tänkte mer på med htop
<antii> det går nog inte
<DanielSenat> ok
<Philip5> Barre: eftersom du inte fick gå på fotomässan så får du väl i alla fall kompensera med att gå på scifi-mässan nu i helgen??!! ;)
<MooCow93> "Magnus Uggla ser bara löjlig ut﻿ utan pilots haha" <-- Vad menar personen?
 * andol gissar att pilots i det sammanhanget åsyftar pilotsolglasögon
<lag^> what antii said.
<MooCow93> Hmm.
<MooCow93> Visste inte att de kallades så.
<MooCow93> Bombarjacka har jag förstått på senare år vad det är.
<MooCow93> Hör de kanske samman?
<julskinkan> Aa bombar jacka är ju pilot jacka så. Dock så är inte pilot brillor förknippat med rasister :P
<MooCow93> Har rasister bombarjackor? :S
<MooCow93> Det är väl bombarpiloter som har det?
<MooCow93> För att det är så kallt där?
<MooCow93> Eller kanske hade, förr.
<MooCow93> Innan flygplanen fick värsta värmeanordningarna så man kan sitta i t-shirt.
<julskinkan> Ja de har dom, men piloternas från början
<julskinkan> El är de kanske ännu, vet inte
<MooCow93> De ser coola ut.
<MooCow93> Orange på insidan av någon anledning.
<julskinkan> Mm
 * MooCow93 tar en stor tugga av julgrisen
<MooCow93> Eh... julskinkan
<julskinkan> :P
 * julskinkan skär upp sig själv i skivor, varsågod alla de är bara o käka
<MooCow93> Kan inte fattar hur vissa kan avstå från ett av de gyllene djuren.
<MooCow93> Grajjs, kossa och kyckling.
<MooCow93> Fast jag vet ingen religion som förbjuder krubbande av kycklingar.
<julskinkan> Inte jag heller =)
 * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten
<itmannen> Ho ho
<itmannen> Android med ubuntu : http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/3822/shot000005s.png
<itmannen> Nu gäller det "bara" att få igång det grafiska.
<lag^> Okej! En dator med både windows och ubuntu i. Fn-knappen funkade inte. Loggade in på windows för att "aktivera fn-tangenten".. För datorns tillverkade hade slängt in nån jäkla aplikation som styr detta. Jag tänkte att om jag formaterar om datorn till bara ubuntu.. Vad tror ni händer med fn-funktionen? Funkar per autimatik eller måste jag leta upp tillverkarens applikation? :o
<rogst> lag^: stäng av datorn helt, (inte bara reboot), starta upp med liveCD och testa om FN-knappen funkar
<lag^> rogst: Ah. Smart :)
<rogst> lag^: om den inte funkar kan du kolla i bios om du kan aktivera den där
<lag^> bios var det nån mer som sa.. ska kolla det
<lag^> då ska jag bara försöka hitta i bios också. :P
<rogst> är det ett extern tangentbord eller inbyggt i en laptop ?
<lag^> laptop
<rogst> vad är det för märke ?
<lag^> msi x370
<lag^> hittar inget i bios om fn-aktivering
<t^> har du brutigt loss knappen och kollat så det inte sitter någon jumper under den då ? :>
<lag^> :(
<lag^> tror du jag vågar göra sånt t^ :(((
<t^> asså gör inte det
<t^> driver bara
<t^> :D
<t^> tvivlar på att ens compaq skulle sätta en jumper för funktionsknappen :P
<lag^> vet jag väl :(((
<lag^> t^: hjälp mig istället :PO
<t^> vet att funktionsknappen på min gamla hp laptop inte fungerar i windows men i ubuntu
<t^> om det är till nå hjälp
<t^> haha
 * Jultomten överväger att bygga sin egna mobiltelefon
<t^> fåru inge input alls från fn knappen då ?
<t^> Jultomten kortvågsradio som länkar till fast tele vore ballare :P
<Jultomten> t^: varför i hela friden då?
<t^> fast text som gäller om man ska kryptera då
<t^> därför då kan du ringa lokalsamtal från affricah
<t^> irca mitt ute på havet
<t^> etc osv
<t^> :>
<Jultomten> skall alltid vara krypterat
<t^> snackat med lite hamradio nötter och funderar seriöst på att fixa min egna globala radiolänk hehe
<t^> ja då äre text som gäller hehe
<t^> inte så mkt bandbredd på kortvågorna :P
<lag^> t^: den funkar ju nu när jag aktiverat i programvaran som tillverkaren slängt med i windows starter. Frågan är om den kommer funka om jag blåser bort windows, och därmed programvaran :P
<Jultomten> fördelen med egen mobil är att man får lägre samtalstaxa
<t^> verkar skummt det där lag^ :P
<t^> Jultomten hur menar du nu ?
<Jultomten> mobiltelefoni är billigare än fastlina
<t^> samtalstaxan är ju när du lånar operatörernas nät...
<t^> :>
<t^> nu betalar jag för tinternet men hade trådlöst i några år hehe
<t^> Jultomten det optimala vore ju att smeta upp wifiparabol på taket och sno gratiswifi från max som ligger någon km bort
<t^> sedan länka vidare :D
<t^> synd man inte bor på ett berg bara
<t^> lär låna repeters
<Jultomten> nja, mobil fungerar utmärkt för mig
<t^> hur pass egen mobil ska du bygga då? vet inte om dom kommer ha åsikter om utrustning som brukas på operatörernas nät osv
<t^> pts gillar inte all hemmagjord utrustning heller direkt ;)
<Jultomten> t^: operatören skiter i det, så länge man följer GSM specifiationen
<t^> kej
<itmannen> Nu har jag en perfekt app i min platta. SÃ¥ jag hittar hem. http://i.imgur.com/Yw4bw.png
<antii> haha
<DanielSenat> uppgraderade från lubuntu 11.04 till 11.10 och fick ner min minnesanvändning otroligt mycket! Kan kanske förklaras av att jag gick från xubuntu till lubuntu innan och att det fanns grejer kvar som störde. Är mycket nöjd :)
<DanielSenat> Snyggare med :)
<DanielSenat> Använder nu mail, pidgin, xchat, opera och ligger på 207 MB :)
<Philip5> trevligt
<antii> varför snåla på ram?
<DanielSenat> mycket trevligt
 * antii har 8gb
<DanielSenat> antii, har 512...
<Philip5> så 90-tal ;)
<DanielSenat> hehe
<antii> jag har många ramstickor som ligger
<antii> tror det är runt 10gb~
<DanielSenat> Jag skäms för att ta med datorn till skolan, den låter för mycket i lässalen.. fast nu med lubuntu är den betydligt mkt tystare :)
<antii> :<
<Philip5> jag är lite sugen på en ultrabook
<antii> jag är lite sugen på en thinkpad
<DanielSenat> Jag är lite sugen på en ny dator, vilken som
<Philip5> jag har bara haft stationära
<DanielSenat> har aldrig haft en stationär
<Philip5> hemma så känns det mer prisvärt
<DanielSenat> Faktiskt
<DanielSenat> Använder min som en stationär ändå..
<Philip5> DanielSenat: och med laptop så riskar man att bli sittandes med gammal hårdvara och lite ram ;)
<DanielSenat> Philip5, Där är jag nu
<DanielSenat> Men Lubuntu gör ju faktiskt något av datorn, kul
<Philip5> jo fast det är ju kul att kunna köra lite fetare prylar än bara sånt som ska vara minimalistiskt för att det ska funka med hårdvaran
<EAG> man kan ju alltid ha både och :)
<DanielSenat> Sant
<Philip5> nä
<Philip5> mer bloat
<DanielSenat> hehe
<EAG> en riktig burk i en serverhall och en laptop hemma.. samt en htpc
<DanielSenat> lxmusic dampar med ljudet tycker jag
<CasperN> fyfan för att skala tpkabel, vilket pill att få färgerna rätt
<antii> kjell har en bra guide
<CasperN> är ju inte en guide som behövs, utan ett örnöga
<antii> så svårt är det inte :p
<CasperN> och om man inte gjort båda ändarna så stämmer ju inte en enda guide ändå
<CasperN> med färgerna dvs
<realubot> itmannen: Vad innebär Andoird med Ubuntu? Är det Ubuntu virtuellt i Android eller vad menas?
<realubot> lag^: Löste du problemet med Fn-knappen?
<itmannen> realubot  Just denna version är en riktigt som jag installerat på sd-kortet
<Richiie> tjena
<realubot> lag^: "For remapping certain keys you need two tools. First xev (commandline-tool) and second xmodmap (also commandline-tool). Both should be available in ubuntu without extra installing them."
<realubot> lag^: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24916/how-do-i-remap-certain-keys
<realubot> lag^: Annars kanske det är idé att mappa om tangenten?
<lag^> realubot: Nja, problem med fn-knappen har jag ju inte haft. Det var mest en frågan om fn-knappen skulle funka över huvudtaget
<Richiie> Jag har lite problem med gnome-terminalen, problemet är att jag vill ställa in automatiskt en character encoding som ska default vara UTF-8
<lag^> nu är problemet att hitta ett os som över huvudtaget vill installeras i datorn
<realubot> lag^: Du borde ju få någon input av tangenten även i Linux även om den då inte fungerar som Fn-knapp?
<Richiie> men hur jag än gör och hur jag än försöker så får jag alltid den att defaulta ANSIX3.4
<Richiie> är det någon som vet var gnome-terminalen laddar in sina inställningar visst är det /etc/environment ?
<lag^> realubot: Aja, den funkar nu iaf tror jag. Installerar fedora på datorn, så får se hur det funkar
<realubot> lag^: Den key code som Fn-knappen ger kanske går att mappa om till rätt Fn key code i Linux?
<realubot> lag^: Ok.
<lag^> ubuntu ville inte installeras
<lag^> så vi kör fedora nu
<realubot> Richiie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<lag^> testade linux mint.. men den krånglade också
<realubot> Richiie: "If you want more fine-grained control, you may manually change your system's locale entries by modifying the file /etc/default/locale. "
<realubot> Richiie: Vad får du om du kör: cat /etc/default/locale
<Richiie> realubot: en sek,
<realubot> lag^: Linux Mint 12 bygger ju på Ubuntu 11.10 så om det inte fungerar i Ubuntu 11.10 så lär det inte göra det i Mint 12.
<realubot> heller
<realubot> lag^: Testat att installera Ubuntu med olika boot options?
<realubot> nomodeset e.t.c?
<realubot> kernel parameters, eller vad det kallas.
<Richiie> realubot: jag pastade i priv, åt dig
<realubot> Richiie: Ok.
<Richiie> även fast jag kör export LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"
<Richiie> så är min LC_ALL=C varför förstår jag inte
<spacebug-> om du kör det i en terminal och sen kollar med locale?
<realubot> Richiie: Har du testat: sudo locale-gen
<realubot> Richiie: Eller: sudo --purge locale-gen
<realubot> Richiie: Nej, så här: sudo locale-gen --purge
<realubot> såklart
<realubot> Richiie: Hur ser /etc/default/locale ut: cat /etc/default/locale
<realubot> Eller vänta, det har vi ju redan undersökt. :S
<realubot> Richiie: Mitt tips:
<realubot> Ominstallera språkpaketen: "The basic functionality is provided by the locale package, which is installed by default. Actual locales are installed separately via the language-pack-* packages."
<realubot> Richiie: Därefter kör: sudo locale-gen --purge
<lilleman72> hur gör man när man ska göra en BOOT usb??
<Richiie> realubot: så jag ska dpkg-reconfigure språkpaketen o sen purga ?
<Richiie> eller purga först menar du och sedan reconfigure på dem
<realubot> Richiie: Nja, avinstallera om installera på nytt annars. Det kanske är samma som att köra dpkg-reconfigure.
<realubot> Richiie: Typ: sudo apt-get purge language-pack-en && sudo apt-get language-pack-en
<realubot> *sudo apt-get install language-pack-en
<realubot> Därefter: sudo locale-gen --purge
<realubot> Richiie: Du kanske ska ta det svenska språkpaketet också: sudo apt-get purge language-pack-sv && sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv
<realubot> Richiie: Det är en chansning.
<Richiie> realubot: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Richiie> realubot: men du kör du svenska i ditt system eller?
<realubot> Richiie: Jag använder engelska Ubuntu.
<realubot> Och har inte installerat något svenskt språkpaket.
<Richiie> det verkar skilja sig från utgåva till utgåva
<realubot> language-pack-sv är inte installerat på mitt system.
<Richiie> och beroende på språkpaket,
<realubot> Ok.
<Richiie> realubot: jag ominstallerar språken så får jag se :)=
<Richiie> realubot: är bara gnome-term jag har detta problem me förövrigt
<Richiie> terminator och xterm funkar det bra på
<Richiie> de är så diffust.. för jag har ingen aning om var gnome-term laddar in sin config
<Richiie> är inte all config beträffande gnome-term i /etc/environment ?
<realubot> Richiie: Vad konstigt. Jag trodde att gnome-term använde samma inställningar som terminator?
<Richiie> realubot: vad är din output om du öppnar en gnome term och kör locale charmap ?
<Richiie> realubot: nope. terminator har en egen config fil
<realubot> Richiie: /etc/default/locale?
<Richiie> realubot: kör commandot locale charmap
<Richiie> och skriv output
<realubot> Richiie: För jag använder ju Terminator så outputen jag har gett dig har ju varit från Temrinator.
<Richiie> realubot: terminators config fil ligger i, ~/.config/terminator
<Richiie> realubot: ok men från en gnome-term då ?
<realubot> Richiie: locale --charmaps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758419/
<realubot> i Terminalen.
<realubot> Och locale i Terminalen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/758421/
<realubot> Så ser det ut när jag kör kommandona i Terminalen.
<realubot> i Ubuntus vanliga Terminal, menar jag.
<Richiie> realubot: hmm
<Richiie> realubot: http://linux.bigresource.com/Debian-set-default-character-encoding-in-gnome-terminal--nRIAJb7xI.html
<lilleman72> om man tar en 64bits iso och stoppar den skivan i en 32 bits burk..kommer den att säga ifrån då??
<Richiie> precis de där bekymmret har jag :/
<Richiie> lilleman72: det kommer den att göra, eftersom din processor artitektur (32 bit) inte stödjer ett 64 bitars os
<lilleman72> ok
<Richiie> däremot hade du gjort tvärtom och kört en 32 bit iso på en 64 bit maskin så hade det fungerat,
<lilleman72> om man installerar från en 32 bit på en 64 bit burk då?? kan man "Uppgradera till 64 via online?
<Richiie> realubot: niice jag fixade
<Richiie> realubot: var lite meckigt alltså.
<Richiie> realubot: fick ta bort alla entries typ utom LC_ALl och LANG i min /etc/default/locale
<Richiie> sen köra dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Richiie> och voila nu när jag skriver locale charmap så får jag UTF-8
<Richiie> :D
<lag^> realubot: lustigt att "om det inte fungerar i ubuntu 11.10 så fungerar det inte i mint 12 heller".. Med tanke på att mint 12 funkar fint på min dator, när den vägrar funka på annan högre ubuntu än 10.10
<lag^> nyare*
<DanielSenat> Nån som vet hur man ställer in opera så att ens mailprogram(sylpheed) öppnas när man klickar på en mailadress? På Sylpheedes hemsida står det: "Opera: sylpheed --compose [mailto:%t][?subject=%s]" men ska man skriva in det i mailto så verkar det ändå inte funka
<CasperN> maxjezy: http://www.spray-yachtingmanagement.com/en/menu/realisation/
<CasperN> kolla andra bilden
<DanielSenat> Kan man ställa in opera så att ens mailklient öppnas när man klickar på länkar?
<DanielHolm> någin som har lust med liste bash?
<Haffe> Mmmm
<Haffe> Riktigt barnsligt nöje.
<Haffe> Dricka varm chocklad och kolla på gamla tvserier.
<Peyam> Ni tror att nie nördar?
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> ni är inte det
<lag^> Nej, det är du som är
<Haffe> Jag tror på att jag är sömning och ska gå och lägga mig.
<Myrtti> vet inte om de andra men jag har ingen problem att säga att jag är en nörd.
<realubot> lag^: Det tror jag inte på.
<realubot> lag^: Om du installerar Ubuntus base system och bygger en Skrivbordsmiljö från scratch så borde det gå att få till Ubuntu eller Minte beroende på vad man söker.
<realubot> lag^: Om det är något som gör att Mint fungerar men inte Ubuntu så borde det vara något med skrivbordsmiljön.
<lag^> realubot: Jag har då ingen aning. Vet bara att 11.* inte funkar på min dator när man installerar på "det vanliga sättet" eller vad man ska säga. Och jag installerade mint som vanligt, och det funkar hur bra som helst
<Peyam> var har Kurdistan tatt vägen?
<Peyam> e så glad att han e borta
<amelia> Peyam: det var väl inte särskillt snällt sagt.
<Peyam> amelia: gillar inte snubben så mkt. Han har hotat mig flera gånger via IRC
<amelia> Peyam: tråkigt att höra och givetvis har du rätt till din åsikt. dock behöver det nödvändigtvis ventileras publikt i den här kanalen.
<Peyam> han hotade mig offentligt. gillar inte honom bara
<Peyam> anyway
<Peyam> var det din blogg läste . ett rum fullt med datorer och servrar?
<amelia> kanske
<Peyam> helt onödigt
<amelia> Peyam: vadå?
<Peyam> amelia: hur orkar du ha ett rum fullt med grejor medans du kunde ha hyrt ut den
<amelia> Peyam: hyrt ut vadå?
<Peyam> rummet
<Peyam> sorry
<amelia> Peyam: varför skulle jag vilja göra det?
<Peyam> amelia : vf inte
<amelia> Peyam: för att då måste jag ha någon annan boende här..
<kodein> vem har inte ett rum fullt med datan, liksom?
<amelia> kodein: :)
<amelia> kodein: Peyam har uppenbarligen inte det.
<kodein> hmm, det kan ju förvisso vara sant
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> kör could
<amelia> det ena behöver ju inte utesluta det andra.
<kodein> hemmamolnet
<amelia> jag samlar på gamla datorer eftersom att jag är intresserad av datorhistoria.
<Peyam> ganska töntigt
<Peyam> e ni bra programmerare?
<Peyam> så vf kommer ni inte på en bra ide och göra er rika?
<Peyam> helt seriöst
<Peyam> hur änge ska ni vänta och chatta här?
<kodein> det är väl för att jag redan är mångmiljonär som jag _kan_ chatta här?
<amelia> Peyam: jag jobbar med det jag vill göra, ser inget självändamål i att bli onödigt rik. jag älskar mitt jobb.
<UkuleleSolen> God kväll i stugan!
<amelia> hej UkuleleSolen
<UkuleleSolen> och här var det fullt liv ser jag :)
<spacebug-> tjo
<UkuleleSolen> Brukar alltid passa på att ta med mig nån ubuntu-fundering när jag hänger här.
<EAG> nån som vet om det går att plocka fram installationsfilerna för en app från ett sd-kort till en androidtelefon
<EAG> ?
<EAG> det är ju lagom roligt när programmet försvinner från market
<UkuleleSolen> Det är något som är galet med mina programförråd. Får felmeddelanden när jag ska installera och uppdatera program. oftast så nämns samba4
<UkuleleSolen> EAG: Tror inte installationsfilerna lägger sig i program-mapparna
<EAG> ligger dem nån annanstans då
<UkuleleSolen> EAG: möjligen att dom skulle kunna ligga i nån mapp som tillhör market. Men egentligen betvivlar jag det
<itmannen> Ganska fränt i min android. En hel del ubuntu/linux: http://i.imgur.com/axs4r.png
<realubot> lag^: När uppstår problemet med 11.* då? Är det redan under installationen eller är det när du ska starta efter att installationen är klar? Och vad är det som händer när det "inte fungerar"?
<realubot> amelia: Jag älskar också mitt jobb. Om jag hade haft något d.v.s.
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: Cool
<realubot> itmannen: Vad ska det där föreställa?
<Peyam> windows <3
<itmannen> realubot  Ser du inte det ? Det finns an app med kommandon i ubuntu
<realubot> Ok.
<itmannen> Peyam  Har du ätit något olämpligt ?
<realubot> Peyam: Varför berömmer du alltid Windows när du är här?
<itmannen> realubot  Han vill nog bara provocera
<maxjezy> varför skulle man vilja provocera genom att skriva windows?
<maxjezy> vem blir provocerad?
<UkuleleSolen> ingen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Windows är ett töntoperativsystem.
<itmannen> realubot +1
<realubot> Av töntar för töntar: http://scrapetv.com/News/News%20Pages/Technology/images-2/bill-gates-microsoft-young.jpg
<UkuleleSolen> jag använder mig av Windows då och då. Att kalla det töntigt tycker jag är lite väl onyaserat.
<realubot> http://blog.stonestreetadvisors.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/winblows7.png
<maxjezy> vad är grejen med bilderna då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Du ser ju hur Billy ser ut. Så kommer du också se ut efter några år med Windows på datorn.
<realubot> Problemet med Windows är ju att det är sluten källkod.
<maxjezy> vad är problemet i det?
<realubot> Att se ut som Bill Gates?
<maxjezy> sluten källkod
<maxjezy> och billgates
<realubot> maxjezy: Fråga din flickvän om hon tycker Billy är sexig.
<realubot> maxjezy: Problemet är ju att vi är helt beroende av Microsoft för Windows utveckling.
<maxjezy> dom har ju visat sig vara duktiga på det så why not lixom
<maxjezy> har du testat windows 7?
<realubot> Duktiga? Det tycker jag inte.
<realubot> maxjezy: Klart jag har testat Windows 7.
<maxjezy> windows 7 är ju helt klart bättre än de flesta andra OS
<realubot> maxjezy: Här är några problem med Microsoft och Windows: http://en.windows7sins.org/
<itmannen> Nu är det nog dags att kräla till sovplatsen. Ska upp tämligen tidigt och fara ut på uppdrag.
<Peyam> den  e bättre än linux
<maxjezy> alternativen har ju problem som är värre
<Peyam> ubuntu är ful.
<Peyam> de har inge smak
<Peyam> absolut inge smak
<UkuleleSolen> Peyam: Välj ett annat tema eller fönsterhanterare då
<realubot> "The new version of Microsoft's Windows operating system, Windows 7, has the same problem that Vista, XP, and all previous versions have had -- it's proprietary software. Users are not permitted to share or modify the Windows software, or examine how it works inside."
<itmannen> Peyam  vad gör du i en ubuntukanal om du tycker så illa om ubuntu ?
<Peyam> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview
<Peyam> kolla hur de har jämfört ubuntu med win7? vem försöker de blåsa? små barn eller?
<itmannen> Peyam  var det en för svår fråga ?
<maxjezy> itmannen: man behöver ju inte tycka om ubuntu för att hänga här?
<UkuleleSolen> itmannen: han är bara här för att provocera
<maxjezy> isf skulle många inte hänga här
<maxjezy> de flesta kör ju inte ens ubuntu
<itmannen> UkuleleSolen  Det tror jag också. Fånigt
<itmannen> Men detta är en kanal för ubuntu. Så varför inte besöka en winkanal ?
<UkuleleSolen> jag tycker att Windows och Linux har sin plats vid sina tillfällen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Att dom inte kör Ubuntu innebär ju inte att dom inte tycker om Ubuntu.
<maxjezy> samma sak gäller väl windows då?
<itmannen> Som sagt. Nu är det nog för i afton
<Peyam> jag einne på flera
<maxjezy> bara för att linuxanvändare inte kör windows blir de väl inte provocerade av ett "windows <3"
<Peyam> ubuntare visar en orättvis bild av windows
<realubot> Peyam: Hur då?
<Peyam> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview
<realubot> Ja?
<Peyam> kolla jämförelsen
<maxjezy> windows ger en större frihet än linux
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej.
<maxjezy> fler program som är vettiga går att använda
<realubot> maxjezy: Hur då?
<realubot> maxjezy: Det är ju inte det det handlar om.
<maxjezy> hur många användare bryr sig ett skit om källkod?
<Peyam> realubot kolla jömförelsen
<Peyam> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/overview
#ubuntu-se 2011-12-04
<realubot> maxjezy: Det hade dom nog om dom förstod hur det påverkade datorns program.
<Peyam> open office är sämst.
<maxjezy> men idag är inte så fallet
<realubot> Om dom visste att det fanns ett samband mellan all bloatware och sluten kod t.ex.
<Peyam> funkar latex i openoffice? vet ngn det?
<realubot> Peyam: Det är därför Ubuntu innehåller LibreOffice. ;)
<UkuleleSolen> Men, snälla...
<UkuleleSolen> Vad är det för nåvå på argumenten inatt? Windows är bäst, tra-la-laa. Öppen källkåd ska det vara - tjo-hoo
<realubot> maxjezy: Sluten kod påverkar användarna även om dom inte vet vad det betyder.
<UkuleleSolen> Det finns inga nyanser alltså?
<maxjezy> ubuntu innehåller typ "work in progress" mjukvara
<maxjezy> byter ut program helatiden
<maxjezy> program som har funktioner som inte ens är klara för användning
<realubot> Det jag stör mig mest på med en ny Windows-installation det är just bloatware. Att "alla" Windows-versioner som följer med en dator är fulla av förinstallerade skitprogram som trial-versioner.
<maxjezy> pinsamt
<Peyam> man kan ta bort dem
<maxjezy> det enda som stört mig i windows är mirc
<maxjezy> att det är trial
<Peyam> jag kör mirv
<Peyam> c
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Blås ut den windowsversionen och smacka in en ny, från scrath
<Peyam> det e kul
<realubot> Jag vill inte börja med att rensa operativsystemet från skit det första jag för efter en installation.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Välkommen till verkligheten :)
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Den nya innehåller ju bloatware. Det är ju inbakat i installationen som följer med datorn. Om jag ominstallerar Windows så får jag börja med att rensa bort all bloatware. Varje gång.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Välkommen till Windows och sluten källkod snarare...
<Peyam> realubot so what om det e sluten källkod
<Peyam> vad gör Ubuntu bättre i prestanda och användarvänlighet?
<maxjezy> realubot: personligen för dig är kanske sluten källkod ett problem
<maxjezy> men inte för den normala användaren
<realubot> Ser ni inte sambandet mellan sluten källkod och att Windows har massa bloatware?
<maxjezy> vad är problemet i det då?
<UkuleleSolen> Som exempel med min nyaste hp-laptop; Den var också full av trams. Jag tankade hem en installationsskiva, blåste ren datorn och lade in en windowsversion utan bloatware
<realubot> Om koden varit öppen så hade ju någon rensat bort skiten och låtit oss ladda ner fria Windows-versioner som inte innehåller massa skräp.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Var fick du den Windows-versionen från?
<realubot> Tankade hem en installationsskiva?
<realubot> Från? Microsoft?
<realubot> Knappast.
<maxjezy> köpa?
<realubot> Du piratkopierade en Windows-skiva och gick på så sätt runt deras licensregler.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Nä, Nån torrent-sida var det. Men sedan använde jag registernyckeln som följde med datorn
<UkuleleSolen> Kunde kanske ha lånat en skiva från någon kompis också
<realubot> Ja. Men det är tveksamt om du har rätt att göra en sådan nedladdning.
<realubot> Dessutom. Hur vet du att Windows-versionen är ren?
<UkuleleSolen> ren?
<realubot> Har du kontrollerat din nätverkstrafik? Hur vet du att det inte är någon som har manipulerat Windows-installationsskivan och lagt in en backdoor eller vad som helst?
<lag^> realubot: Ja.. när jag ska logga in är det som det sker.. Allt bara fryses. Kan inte göra något alls.
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det vet du ju inte för du har ju ingen möjlighet att granska Windows uppbyggnad om du ens hade haft kunskapen.
<realubot> lag^: Ok. Har du testat att logga in i Unity 2d i 11.10?
<UkuleleSolen> Nä, det har jag inte kollat. jag använder i stort sett bara windows när jag gör musik. Då är det rätt sällan jag ens är uppkopplad
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Ok.
<lag^> realubot: tror jag testade det mesta
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Men principen. För det första är det tveksamt om du får ladda hem en Windows-installationsskiva även om du använder serienyckeln från Windows som följer med datorn.
<lag^> realubot: samt både 32 och 64bitars
<realubot> För det andra så är det tveksamt om det går att lita på en Windows-version som laddas ner från en torrent-sida.
<realubot> Allt det här hänger ju såklart ihop med att Windows bygger på sluten källkod.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Ja, jag förmodar det. Men vem skulle kunna komma på mig?
<UkuleleSolen> Och det med en tveksam windows-skiva - ja, det var en risk jag tog
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Nej. Men det är ju mer eller mindre olagligt. Du struntar ju i Microsofts licenser så då är det klart att det inte spelar lika stor roll att det är sluten källkod. Om du ändå struntar i reglerna som omgärdar sluten källkod. Dock så kommer du ju inte ifrån att du inte ha rmöjlighet att granska om Windows-versionen du laddar ner är ren.
<realubot> Och om du istället kör med Windows som följer med datorn så får du massa bloatware på köpet.
<UkuleleSolen> Det blir till att välja mellan pest eller kolera
<realubot> Hur skönt är det att Windows Starter Edition på netbooks inte tillåter att man byter bakgrundsbild på skrivbordet och att Microsoft hade planer på att sätta en gräns för hur många program som skulle gå att köra samtidigt?
<maxjezy> realubot: om man vill använda datorn då, till typ att skapa saker osv.
<maxjezy> många program funkar inte i linux
<maxjezy> eller fungerar väldigt dåligt
<realubot> Eller hur skönt är Microsofts nya hårdvaru-spärr som försvårar att installera konkurrerande operativsystem?
<realubot> maxjezy: Ja. Det är ju ett problem såklart.
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: den spärren är ju inte Microsofts spärr
<maxjezy> dessutom var det omöjligt för mig att installera ubuntu ens
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Jo då.
<maxjezy> vilket gör ubuntu till ett alternativ som är helt otänkbart
<UkuleleSolen> Microsoft tillverkar inte moderkort.
<UkuleleSolen> Dessutom går ju spärren av inaktivera
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: http://blog.canonical.com/2011/10/28/white-paper-secure-boot-impact-on-linux/
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/windows-8-secure-boot-prevent-linux-installation/
<realubot> "Microsoft are pushing for changes to the Unified Extensible Firmware Interface (UEFI) firmware specifications that would prevent any operating system apart from Windows 8 being able to boot on a computer."
<realubot> Är det inte underbart med Microsoft och Windows så säg?
<realubot> ...NOT.
<maxjezy> gjorde inte google precis samma sak med sin laptop?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det är inte säkert att spärren kommer att gå att inaktivera.
<UkuleleSolen> orkar inte läsaigenom allt det där. Den uppfattningen jag fått är i alla fall att det ska gå att inaktivera secure boot, precis som vilken annan funktion som helst i "BIOS"
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Det är upp till tillverkarna.
<maxjezy> köper man tex en telefon eller kamera vill man kanske använda de program som följer med
<maxjezy> sånt funkar sällan i linux
<maxjezy> visst, det är lite segt att det inte binds några avtal med linuxvärlden så såna program även funkar i linux
<maxjezy> men så är det
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: Ja, så då väljer man de tillverkarna som tillåter att man avaktiverar funktionen :)
<maxjezy> dualboot is the shit
<maxjezy> windows+linux=sant
<realubot> "For many (and hopefully most) Windows 8 machines, this means that users have a good chance of successfully entering the UEFI settings interface to turn off secure boot. But this will depend on the hardware vendor. "
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: En sådan här då: http://liliputing.com/2010/01/open-source-champion-richard-stallmans-netbook.html
<UkuleleSolen> jag tror att de tillverkarna som inte ger möjlighet till att stränga av det skjuter sig själva i foten
<UkuleleSolen> Hade gärna köpt en EEEPad transformer och smackat in Ubuntu på... men jag är inte säker på att det går
<realubot> maxjezy: Det där beror ju också på att inte tillräckligt många använder Linux. Så ju fler som använder Linux och klagar på att programmen inte fungerar på Linux ju fler användare kommer få upp ögonen för Linux. Om folk bara använder Windows så kommer det aldrig att hända någonting på den fronten.
<maxjezy> men ska man använda linux för den anledningen?
<maxjezy> sitta och vänta i typ 10 år
<maxjezy> som sagt, dualboot med windows är bäst
<realubot> Det beror ju på om du vill ha en förändring eller inte.
<maxjezy> dualboot ger ju förändring
<realubot> Om du inte tycker att det är så viktigt så är det ju bara att använda Windows.
<maxjezy> men så får man samtidigt det bästa
<realubot> Problem solved.
<realubot> Det är helt klart ett problem att vissa program inte fungerar eller har en motsvarighet i Linux.
<realubot> Jag använder Windows för vissa saker som Linux inte klarar.
<maxjezy> jag bootar bara linux nu när jag ska surfa
<realubot> T.ex. min ebokläsare fungerar inte i Linux eftersom biblioteken kräver Adobe Digital Editions för att låna e-böcker.
<UkuleleSolen> Man får se till att värva så många man kan från windowsvärlden. Jag har fått över tre personer sedan jag upptäckte Linux för 2 år sedan. Detta lyckades jag INTE med genom att utkväda ramsor om öppen källkod och grejer ;)
<maxjezy> har jag tanke på att spela eller göra något grafiskt så kör jag windows
<realubot> maxjezy: Du byter ju knappast operativsystem för att surfa?
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> om jag ska surfa en dag så kör jag linux
<realubot> maxjezy: Om du bara ska använda Linux för att surfa. Är det inte bättre med en virtuell installation då
<maxjezy> vissa dagar vill jag spela osv
<realubot> ?
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> Jag kör i stort sett aldrig Windows. 1 gång/månad kanske.
<maxjezy> min linux är typ 20 gb bara
<maxjezy> virtuell installation ger inte fullt hårdvarustöd väll?
<realubot> UkuleleSolen: Vad fick dessa tre att "gå över" då?
<maxjezy> att boota om tar ju typ 20 sekunder
<maxjezy> nu har jag användit trialperioden av mirk
<UkuleleSolen> realubot: krånglande windows-system
<realubot> maxjezy: Nej. Det är tveksamt. Det beror på grafikkortet. Det finns någon funktion för 3d stöd i vbox men jag tvivlar på kvalitén.
<maxjezy> så jag måste chatta i linux
<realubot> Vad är mirk?
<maxjezy> mirc
<lag^> mirkkk
<maxjezy> ska kolla hur pidgin är att chatta med
<lag^> den är bajs
<lag^> men bara enligt mig
<realubot> Xchat fungerar väl i Windows?
<maxjezy> xchat är ju inte gratis i windows :(
<maxjezy> bara en trial
<lag^> inte mycket som är gratis i windows
<realubot> maxjezy: Ok.
<maxjezy> hittills har jag inte betalat en krona för mina program i windows
<maxjezy> dessutom lyssnar jag på gratis spotify musik
<maxjezy> vilket jag inte kan i linux :P
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.silverex.org/news/
<maxjezy> realubot: den där va buggig
<maxjezy> gav felmeddelande direkt
<realubot> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chatzilla/?src=external-cz-homepage
<UkuleleSolen> Chattar alltid via Pidgin jag :)
<maxjezy> ja ska boota över till windows,brb!
<realubot> Irssi finns ju till Windows? http://irssi.org/download
<realubot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<realubot> maxjezy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<realubot> Där kanske du hittar någon som passar.
<maxjezy> den här får duga så länge
<maxjezy> ger felmeddelande men funka visst iaf
<realubot> Irssi har ju en Windows-klient också.
<maxjezy> film nu, bbl!
<antii> hej
<UkuleleSolen> hej :)
<badkokos> Tjoho alla vakna
<UkuleleSolen> hejsan
<badkokos> Ah trevligt, en vaken iaf
<UkuleleSolen> det ska nog finnas fler här
<badkokos> Jo, jag har stött på ett litet problem med 11.10. har du någon större koll på den disten samt lite tid över?
<UkuleleSolen> Tid har jag nog. men jag är långt från någon expert
<UkuleleSolen> Shoot
<badkokos> Inga större problem egentligen, har bara inte suttit vid linux sedan 9.04 samt att jag var ingen expert själv då heller
<badkokos> Jag har iaf precis installerat disten, samt uppdaterat allt och installerat dom flesta start programen.
<UkuleleSolen> oki
<badkokos> Panelen som kom med 11.04 har försvunnit så är nu tvungen att navigera via terminalen.
<UkuleleSolen> Aha
<UkuleleSolen> *funderar*
<badkokos> bör man inte kunna ändra om så man kan få samma typ av navigering som i 9.04 och tidigare
<badkokos> 9.04 kan jag inte använda med moderkortet jag har nu, saknas sjukt mycket drivrutiner.
<UkuleleSolen> När Ubuntu bytte till Unity kunde man köra så kallad "classic desktop". men det alternativet tog man bort sedan 11.04
<UkuleleSolen> eller om det var 11.10.
<badkokos> ok.
<UkuleleSolen> Många tycker att Unity är en styggelse. men de flesta (mig medräknad) verkar gilla det mer o mer ju längrre man kör det
<badkokos> Ok, jag slopade dock Ubuntu efter att den kom. och eftersom jag inte kunnde köra 9.xx pga drivisar så fick jag hoppa över till windows
<badkokos> Verkar som om det är compiz som krockar med unity,
<UkuleleSolen> Vill du absolut göra Gnome-miljö... finns ju 10.10, som var väldigt stabil
<badkokos> Kan inte lyckas få igång mitt nätverkskort med den.
<badkokos> jag satt i sommras och gick igenom alla ubuntu distar sedan 8.10 11.10 är den som fungerar bäst med systemet.
<UkuleleSolen> Hur kunde du prova 11.10 i somras?
<badkokos> men någon ide på hur jag starat compiz manager via terminalen.
<UkuleleSolen> Egentligen inte. jag vet att Unity är väldigt kinkig på vilket grafikkort man har. Har inte fått 3Dn att funka med någon av mina datorer. Blir hänvisad till 2D-miljön. Vilket inte jag har något emot
<badkokos> hmm, mm jag försöker köra eyefinity med 3 skärmar samt compiz fusion
<UkuleleSolen> eyefinity?
<badkokos> man kopplar in 3-6 eller fler skärmar till samma grafikkort och så visar datorn dom som 1 stor
<UkuleleSolen> Cool.
<UkuleleSolen> Jag körm med 2 skärmar
<badkokos> Skall prova starta om datorn nu, har installerat om unity via synaptic samt tagit bort compiz...
<UkuleleSolen> välkommen tillbaka
<badkokos> ingen större framgång där
<UkuleleSolen> trist
<badkokos> Blir väll att installera om allt och prova igen
<badkokos> Tack för hjälpen, Skall hoppa över till den andra OS:et
<UkuleleSolen> Exakt vad är det nu som inte funkar?
<salmiak> hej hej badkokos.. hmm oh han försvann
<UkuleleSolen> du var några sekunder sen där
<realubot> BratAnon: Unity 2d finns i 11.10.
<realubot> BratAnon: Sorry.
<salmiak> finns det nått annat som skärsläcker ner min skärm när jag stängt av och avinstallerat gnome-screensaver ?
<salmiak> *skärmsläcker
<salmiak> rätt var det är så släcks skärmen ner när man tittar på film på webben :(
<spacebug-> salmiak: vilket ubuntu kör du?
<salmiak> spacebug-:  version 10.04 (ja det är ju LinuxMint "isadora" men det är väl sammasak). "GNOME 2.30.2" står det i Systemövervakare-fönstret.
<spacebug-> mjaha
<spacebug-> om det inte är screensavern som stänger ner så kan det väl även vara strömsparfunktionen
<maxjezy> salmiak, kolla i ströminställningarna
<maxjezy> tror de heter så
<maxjezy> hade det problemet själv förut
<salmiak> maxjezy: i Strömhantering-dialogrutan står det redan på Aldrig på Skärm/Låt skärmen sova när datorn varit inaktiv i:"
<maxjezy> är det i både batteridrift och det andra?
<salmiak> maxjezy: nä jag har ingen batteridrift... det kanske man bara får på bärbara eller nått?
<maxjezy> jag har för mig jag har det på min dator
<maxjezy> orkar inte boota in i linux nu för att tjecka
<maxjezy> kollat under "skärm"
<maxjezy> ?
<salmiak> http://image.bayimg.com/dalnlaadd.jpg är som det ser ut.
<salmiak> kontrollpanelen ser ut så här http://bayimg.com/baLnBAAdd
<salmiak> Uppstartsprogram har nått Strömhanterare som startas också, kanske man ska stänga av? http://image.bayimg.com/aalnpaadd.jpg
<maxjezy> får ja se hur ditt skrivbord ser ut?
<maxjezy> jag tror jag kör en nyare version av mint
<salmiak> maxjezy: mmm.. mint kallar versionen för 9 det som på ubuntu heter 10.04. det vackra skrivbordet ser ut så här om du undrar http://image.bayimg.com/falnaaadd.jpg (och gröna knappen i hörnet är min egen för jag gillar inte mintmenyn och gnomes blir kvardratiskt annars) tror inte jag gjort om så mycket annars faktiskt.... :)
<salmiak> nä om man skulle sova, om nån kommer på nån mer skärmsläckarfunktion att slå av så kan de väl nämna det en annan gång
 * itmannen väntar på kaffe
<itmannen> Dags att åka ut ett tag.
<Haffe> Gäsp.
<Jultomten> itmannen: skaffa twitter
<itmannen> Jultomten, varför ska jag det ?
<Jultomten> itmannen: för du skriver meningslös information, som är offtopic
<Jultomten> som ingen bryr sig ett skit om att veta
<itmannen> Jultomten,  Ok. Men en masaa CTCP är ontopic. Eller annat oväsentligt ? Sen om någon bryr sig eller ej spelar ingen roll.
 * itmannen kastar en grisfot på Jultomten
 * itmannen är kanalens hackkyckling
<cahoot> Jultomten, varför kollar du version på folk?
<itmannen> Men det som inte dödar en härdar en
 * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten
<itmannen> Ontopic ?
<Jultomten> det skickas inte i kanalen
<itmannen> Jag repeterar. Ontopic ?
<Jultomten> Det är inte offtopic
<Jultomten> eftersom det inte är någon topic bestämd utanför kanalen
<itmannen> Jag hade inte förväntat mig något annat svar från dig
 * itmannen Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten i kanalen. 
 * itmannen ska åka och hamstra grisfötter på ICA
 * grisfoten Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten i kanalen
<Haffe> Nejhej.
<Haffe> Här är det mycket drag.
<grisfoten> Haffe, Korsdrag
<grisfoten> Hoppas jag får till den grafiska miljön i min android-ubuntu idag.
<yeager> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/180564
<grisfoten> yeager, "Hur kan man konfigurera Telia mobilt bredband i Linux terminal?" Ingen aning tyvärr
<Jultomten> grisfoten: med At kommandon
<lilleman72> morrn alla glada
<grisfoten> /
<Philip5> lilleman72: vi som inte är glada då?! :O
 * grisfoten har FÃ¥tt 4 ctpc fra
<grisfoten> Jultomten
<Haffe> grisfoten: Du ska kanske skaffa en brandvägg som blockerar ctcp?
<grisfoten> Jag tror inte en bra
<lilleman72> Philip5 ja då e det synd om er :P
<Philip5> lilleman72: fast snart blir det nog roligare. funderar på att åka på scifi-mässan strax
<Peyam> hej
<phnom> Hoj
<Peyam> wazap
<choel> morrn morn antar jag det är i sverige.
<choel> ffe hade varit gott. men whiskkey får duga :)
<Peyam> kok
<Peyam> installerar Qt
 * grisfoten ånyo  Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten. Nummer 5 idag
<Haffe> Skaffa en bättre brandvägg.
<grisfoten> Haffe,  Det har väl inget med en brandvägg att göra. Eller ?
<antii> Eller
<Peyam> Haffe online version?
<Peyam> ofline
<grisfoten> Nu har jag glömt igen. hur var det mman la dit nyckeln för Philp5 repo ?
<Haffe> grisfoten: Du kan skaffa en brandvägg som inte släpper igenom ctcp requests.
<kodein> /ignore CTCPS
<grisfoten> Haffe,  Hm. Det kanske jag kan göra i min router
<Haffe> Hmmmm.
<Haffe> Undrar vad jag ska laga till mat nästa vecka.
<choel> en egenbrandvägg via iptables är det bästa. router eller inte. då har du full koll på allt som händer.
<grisfoten> Haffe,  Akta så inte Jultomten blir arg. Det var Offtopic du skrev. Men troligen är det bara när jag meddelar någo
<Haffe> grisfoten: Scripta så att svaret på en ctcp version är en ctcp finger.
<grisfoten> :D
<Peyam> Jag ska ta en kurs i C++. jag hr installera Qt . behöver jag min VB ändå eller ska jag avinstallera skiten?
<Haffe> VB?
<Peyam> visual basic
<Haffe> Vem vet.
<Haffe> Visual Basic är till C++ som skinka är till julost.
<Peyam> Qt också*?
<Peyam> jag har ju installera Qt
<Haffe> Ja.
<Haffe> Det är ett guibibliotek.
<lilleman72> hur mountar man en ISO fil?
<lilleman72_> An uncaught exception was raised:
<lilleman72_> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<lilleman72> vad menas med det?
<Peyam> Haffe: skulle ja haft den kvar tkr du ?
<Peyam> lilleman72: gå in på  program center och sök Iso. det finns tt program som heter iso mounter. det är lättast
<lilleman72> kan man skapa en usb boot av det?
<Peyam> detfinns andra program som heter  usb stick creator tror jag.
<Peyam> googla . jag minns inte
<lilleman72> men jag har en ISO som jag vill lägga på usb...
<Peyam> lilleman72: googla jag minns inte. jag gjorde det för 100 år sen
<lilleman72> ok
<lilleman72> ty
<Haffe> Peyam: Gissar jag rätt i att du läser en introkurs i C++?
<Peyam> Haffe Jag ska påbörja det nästa termin
<choel> lilleman72, "sudo mount -t iso9660 /media/mountpoint /dev/sdb1 -o loop".
<choel> lilleman72, där /dev/sdb1 är din device du  vill mounta.
<webistic> är det bara jag som är missnöjd med 11.10 ?
<antii> nej
<maxjezy> nej
<webistic> överväger starkt att installera om på 11.04  igen
<arand> Är det så stora förändringar där?
<webistic> jag tycker det
<arand> Unity?
<grisfoten> Nu kom jag på det: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:philip5/extra
<maxjezy> webistic, testa mint 12 istället
<webistic> nej nej kör classic. unity är ju hjärndött
<webistic> mint 12 ?
 * andol mumlar något om Xfce...
 * arand är en nöjd campare med gnome 3 :þ
<DanielSenat> Är det någon mening att ha CPUFreq frontend aktiverat i panelen?
<realubot> DanielSenat: Vad är det? CPU-monitor?
<DanielSenat> realubot, det verkar vara en grej som kontrollerar hur CPU används. Man brukar kunna välja mellan conservative, ondemand och performance och liknande. Min är hela tiden på ondemand, kan inte välja
<realubot> DanielSenat: Den skalar CPU så du sparar batteri om du har conservative.
<realubot> DanielSenat: Drar ner på CPU max. frekvens.
<DanielSenat> Det kan jag tänka mig
<realubot> DanielSenat: Har du inte en laptop så är det mer eller mindre meningslöst.
<DanielSenat> Men om man endast kan ha ondemand är det kanske inte fruktsamt att ha den
<DanielSenat> har laptop
<realubot> DanielSenat: Jag vet inte vad ondemand innebär i sammanhanget.
<DanielSenat> har googlat lite och det verkar vara att datorn ska snabbt anpassa sig till uppgiften för att sen snabbt gå ner i CPU.. eller nåt
<DanielSenat> meningen med såna här program är väl att kunna välja
<DanielSenat> jag verkar inte kunna det
<realubot> DanielSenat: Ok, har du installerat det här eller ingår det som standard?
<DanielSenat> ingår
<DanielSenat> då kanske det körs oavsett
<DanielSenat> ?
<DanielSenat> men det ligger inte framme i panel automatiskt
<DanielSenat> Fick välja att lägga till det
<DanielSenat> Tyckte bara det var irriterande att läsa en utredning på datorn när fläktarna går hela tiden.. tänkte se om det hjälpte
<realubot> DanielSenat: Vad får du om du kör: sudo lsmod | grep cpufreq
<DanielSenat> inget alls
<realubot> DanielSenat: Ok. :|
<realubot> DanielSenat: Det här då: cpufreq-info
<DanielSenat> Programmet "cpufreq-info" är för närvarande inte installerat.  Du kan installera det genom att ange:sudo apt-get install cpufrequtils
<realubot> Ok.
<realubot> DanielSenat: Det kanske är så att det bara är root som får ändra CPU-skalningen.
<DanielSenat> möjligvis
<realubot> DanielSenat: Vad heter det där visar conservative e.t.c.?
<realubot> DanielSenat: http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Selection_034.png
<realubot> Är det det?
<DanielSenat> CPUFreq frontend heter det, det som du visar där hade jag förr i xubuntu tror jag
<DanielSenat> eller ubuntu
<realubot> DanielSenat: Du borde se någora moduler om du kör: lsmod
<DanielSenat> Jag har inget av de alternativen, det står bara frequency governor:ondemand
<realubot> som innehåller ord som conservative, powersave, ondemand o.s.v.
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/9VhfgpUB
<DanielSenat> verkar inte finnas..
<realubot> DanielSenat: Det ska finnas moduler som:
<realubot> acpi-cpufreq
<realubot> cpufreq_ondemand
<realubot> cpufreq_userspace
<realubot> cpufreq_conservative
<realubot> cpufreq_powersave
<realubot> om du kör: lsmod
<DanielSenat> de finns inte..
<DanielSenat> Vad trist
<realubot> DanielSenat: Testa: sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq
<DanielSenat> inget
<realubot> DanielSenat: Testa: lsmod
<realubot> igen så ser du om modulen är laddad nu?
<realubot> Eller enklare: lsmod | grep "acpi-cpufreq"
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/WifCd4Kj
<DanielSenat> inget på andra kommandot
<DanielSenat> har tagit bort den nu, verkar inte göra nåt
<realubot> DanielSenat: Testa: sudo lsmod | grep "acpi-cpufreq"
<realubot> också
<realubot> För att vara helt säker på att modulen inte är laddad.
<realubot> DanielSenat: CPUFreq förutsätter att en CPU drivrutin "is found" när systemet startar upp.
<DanielSenat> nej den är inte laddad
<realubot> DanielSenat: Jag misstänker att eftersom du saknar moduler för olika lägen på CPU:n så går det inte heller att ställa in prollen att köra på olika frekvens.
<DanielSenat> och därför går bara ondemand, som datorn antagligen redan är i eller?
<realubot> DanielSenat: Ja, jag misstänker att det är så.
<DanielSenat> ok, ja då skiter jag i det ;)
<realubot> DanielSenat: Kör det här: apt-cache policy cpufrequtils
<DanielSenat> Hur är det med CPU, använder man mer med program som använder mindre minne?
<realubot> Har du cpufrequtils installerat då?
<DanielSenat> nej, tror inte det
<realubot> DanielSenat: Nej. Någon sådan koppling finns knappast.
<realubot> Det är ju bara om CPU går på 100% alla kärnor som data köas (tror jag).
<DanielSenat> cpufrequtils:
<DanielSenat>   Installerad: (ingen)
<DanielSenat>   Kandidat:    007-1
<DanielSenat>   Versionstabell:    007-1 0 500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric/universe i386 Packages
<realubot> Annars rullar ju allt på och det som då bestämmer hastigheten är ju hur snabbt prollen jobbar.
<DanielSenat> aha
<DanielSenat> Då blir det inte tystare av att byta till libre office från abiword antar jag
<Peyam> qorzalqort
<realubot> DanielSenat: Jag tror inte du vinner mycket på det nej.
<realubot> Men det är klart att ju mer data prollen bearbetar ju mer får fläkten gå för att kyla processorn.
<DanielSenat> dokumentvisaren verkar även den vara i minsta laget
<realubot> Jag har dock svårt att se att det skulle vara så stor skillnad mellan AbiWord och LibreOffice.
<realubot> Däremot så brukar prollen varva upp när man kör film eller Flash.
<realubot> Det brukar få prollen att gå i spinn om man inte kör allt på grafikkortets CPU.
<realubot> DanielSenat: Du ser med kommandot top hur mycket programmen drar i CPU om RAM.
<DanielSenat> ja, nu har jag internet uppe, dokumentläsaren igång och abiword och xchat, datorn är tyst. det är när jag börjar jobba i abiword och byter sida och sånt. då går processorn igång
<realubot> Kör kommandot top i en Terminal och öppna sedan LibreOffice m.m. så ser du.
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> ja det ska jag
<realubot> DanielSenat: Hur är det i LibreOffice då? Har du testat det?
<DanielSenat> nej, jag har det inte installerat
<DanielSenat> har bara abiword
<realubot> Det kan ju ha att göra med hur AbiWord är programmerat. Om det är någon bugg som gör att programmet drar för mycket RAM eller CPU så kan det ju hjälpa att byta.
<DanielSenat> tänkte att det borde vara lättast då det kom med lubuntu
<DanielSenat> kanske det
<realubot> DanielSenat: Jo, så är det ju.
<realubot> Men du kan ju installera libreoffice för det drar ju inget om du inte använder det.
<DanielSenat> det blir inte en massa andra paket som ligger och drar minne?
<DanielSenat> rädd för att installera en massa
<DanielSenat> har en gammal data och älskar när den är knäpptyst(som nu)
<DanielSenat> men ibland drar den iväg och låter
<realubot> sudo apt-get install libeoffice-gtk
<realubot> tror jag att det är.
<realubot> *libreoffice-gtk
<DanielSenat> aha är det alltid gtk eller är det för att jag använder det?
<DanielSenat> Jag har gtk vill jag tro...
<realubot> DanielSenat: Datorn blir inte segare för att du installerar LibreOffice om du inte använder programmen.
<DanielSenat> aha, ja då borde jag göra det
<realubot> Det är bara om programmen körs i bakgrunden eller om du manuellt startar programmen.
<DanielSenat> har cv och annat som är fixat i libre office
<DanielSenat> ok
<realubot> Ett program som ligger installerat på hårddisken låter inte och drar inget RAM eller CPU.
<DanielSenat> Ok bra!
<DanielSenat> :)
<realubot> DanielSenat: Om det skulle köras med systemet så är det bara att bocka av det i Uppstartsprogram eller vad det herer i Lubuntu.
<realubot> Men jag tror knappast att LibreOffice autostartar.
<DanielSenat> inte jag heller
<DanielSenat> jag ska ta ner det och se om det blir någon skillnad
<DanielSenat> Måste se till att plugga på här med!
<DanielSenat> Tack för hjälpen :)
<realubot> DanielSenat: Däremot är det ju möjligt att LibreOffice får prollen att gå upp i varv mer än vad AbiWord gör men det märker du ju när du använder resp. program.
<DanielSenat> Återstår att se !
<DanielSenat> Ha det bra, tack
<realubot> Det kan hända att det heter bara: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<realubot> Och inte libreoffice-gtk
<realubot> Ok, ha det bra!
<DanielSenat> :)
<DanielSenat> samma
<realubot> delhage: Det finns andra program för att styra CPU också om du tycker att det är viktigt.
<realubot> Det är klart att om du skalar ner CPU:n så kommer den inte att kunna köra på samma frekvens när den kör som mest och då kommer fläkten inte att få lika fort vilket leder till lägre volym.
<realubot> Men om prollen aldrig kör mer än 60% nu så kommer det inte göra någon skillnad om du skalar ner CPU till max 60%.
<Peyam> en fråga
<Peyam> om man vill lära sig C++
<Peyam> spelar det ingen roll om man använder Visual c++ eller qt
<realubot> delhage: Felpost men nu vet du...
<realubot> Peyam: Bra fråga.
<realubot> C++ är väl C++.
<realubot> Det är väl inte beroende av Visual eller qt. :S
<realubot> Tror jag.
<Peyam> vad e objektiv orienterad c++
<bamsefar> Objektorienterad c++ menar du?
<Peyam> a
<realubot> C++ Visual är väl en utvecklingsmiljö?
<realubot> "Microsoft Visual C++ (often abbreviated as MSVC or VC++) is a commercial (free version available), integrated development environment (IDE) product from Microsoft for the C, C++, and C++/CLI programming languages. It has tools for developing and debugging C++ code, especially code written for the Microsoft Windows API, the DirectX API, and the Microsoft .NET Framework."
<realubot> Peyam: http://sv.wikipedia.org/wiki/Objektorienterad_programmering
<Peyam> jag fatta rinte det
<Peyam> men e det grundläggande?
<realubot> Är inte C++ alltid oop? :S
<realubot> Peyam: Det är ju en typ av programspråk.
<realubot> Objektorienterade programspråk. C++ och Java t.ex.
<Peyam> man ska man först kunna grundläggande C++
<realubot> "Denna metod att programmera anses av förespråkarna vara effektiv och kraftfull, speciellt vid konstruktion av större program, eftersom oönskad påverkan mellan programmets olika delar minimeras. Det är också oftare lättare att återanvända programdelar från ett program i ett annat, eftersom begreppen, objektklasserna, ofta blir generella och användbara i olika sammanhang."
<realubot> Man programmerar massa obejkt som man sedan sätter ihop till hela program som legobitar i et tlegobygge ungefär.
<Peyam> förstår du inte va jag säger?
<realubot> Peyam: Om man ska kunna grundläggande C++ för vad?
<Peyam> för o börja OOp?
<Haffe> Objektivorienterad C++?
<Peyam> A
<realubot> C++ är ju ett oop så du kan väl inte lära dig C++ utan att lära dig just oop? Programspråket bygger ju på oop så hur skulle du kunna lära dig ett oop utan att lära dig just oop?
<Haffe> Låter som C++ för DSLRar.
<Peyam> MEN DET FINNS TVÅ OLIKA C++
<realubot> "C++ är baserat på programspråket C och har anammat många begrepp och konstruktioner från det. Dock har man i C++ valt att stödja objektorienterad programmering genom att implementera bland annat klassbegreppet. C++ omfattar inte C i strikt mening då det finns flera skillnader i semantik mellan C och den delmängd av C++ som motsvarar C."
<Haffe> Nej, det gör det inte.
<Peyam> GRUNDLÄGGANDE OCH OOP I  KURSKATALOGEN
<realubot> Du får väl lära dig C då om du vill lära dig C++ utan OOP.
<Haffe> C++ är ett språk visserligen med många olika delstandarder, men det är bara ett c++.
<realubot> Peyam: Det betyder väl grundläggande smo i grundkurs, typ.
<Haffe> Det finns en programmeringsmetodik som kallas objektorienterad programmering som råkar vara implementerad i C++.
<realubot> *som
<Haffe> Du är dock fri att inte använda objektorienterad programmering i c++.
<Peyam>  jag e så förvirrad
<realubot> Peyam: Varför just C++?
<Peyam> jag kan inget om C++
<realubot> Varför inte Java?
<Peyam> vad ska jag börja med
<realubot> Det är ju Java som används mest.
<realubot> Peyam: gör som Chalmers, läs Java.
<Peyam> kan man göra windows program med d
<realubot> Många universitet undervisar i OOP i programspråket Java.
<Haffe> Ja, det kan du.
<Haffe> Peyam: Har du någon programmeringserfarnehet innan C++?
<realubot> Java är det enskilt mest använda programspråket i IT-branschen.
<realubot> Peyam: Java är plattformsoberoende.
<Peyam> Ja. Matlab bara och php
<realubot> Men jag tycker inte att det är optimalt för någon plattform. Det är kanske det som är nackdelen då.
<Peyam> jag vill kunna skapa applicationer
<Peyam> typ med databaser
<realubot> Peyam: http://langpop.com/
<Peyam> men jag frågar dej
<Haffe> Ja, och jag är tveksam till om C++ är ett bra förstaspråk för dig då.
<realubot> Peyam: Det går såklart med Java.
<Haffe> Jag har kodat en del C++ och det är väldigt mycket att hålla reda på samtidigt när man kodar C++.
<Peyam> kan man programmera Matte applicationer?
<Peyam> klrar den av simuleringar också?
<realubot> Java anses generellt vara enklare att lära sig än C++.
<realubot> Det är väl ytterligare en anledning till att universiteten undervisar i just Java.
<Peyam> nice
<Peyam> e det Gui program?
<realubot> Ja. Det går att göra GUI-program med Java och webbapplikationer.
<Peyam> så jas struntar i c++
<realubot> Dock tycker jag att applikationer i Java ser så fula ut.
<Peyam> kan du säga ngra kända program som görs i java
<realubot> Peyam: Om du ska koda matematik så ska du väl programmera Haskell eller något.
<realubot> Det är ju ett programspråk anpassat för just matematiska funktioner och shit.
<Peyam> ja men  det e inte bara det. jag vill kunna göra multiplayer och ekonomi program också
<realubot> Jag tror många spel använder C++ eller har jag fel?
<realubot> "Today, because it is object oriented and compiles to binary (the native language of the target platform), the most popular game development language is C++[citation needed]. However, Java and C are also popular, but inappropriate for some projects. Assembly language is necessary for some video game console programming and in some routines that need to be as fast as possible, or require very little overhead. Fringe
<Peyam> man säger C++ e ju populärast
<realubot> Peyam: http://www.gnucash.org/
<Peyam> men jag vill verkligen kunna göra applicationer utan begränsningar i framtiden
<realubot> "GnuCash is written primarily in C, with a small fraction in Scheme."
<realubot> Peyam: Man vet ju inte vilket programspråk som kommer att vara mest populärt.
<realubot> Just nu är det ju Java och C++.
<realubot> Det finns väl ingen som vet vilket språk som kommer att vara nr 1 i framtiden.
<Peyam> vänta
<realubot> Om du lär dig Java eller C++ så är det knappast så svårt att lära sig det andra efteråt.
<Haffe> Peyam: Har du lärt dig ett par programmeringsspråk så går det oftast ganska snabbt att lära sig nya.
<Peyam> jag vet inte
<realubot> Mycket är ju likadant med lite olika syntax bara.
<Peyam> jag tar C++ det e ju det som används i Mekatronik och robot skitar också
<Peyam> hoppas den här kursen är enkelt
<Peyam> enkel
<Haffe> Ifall det inte är objektorienterad C++ så är det nog rätt lugnt.
<Peyam> det e objektorienterad
<Haffe> Tja, fortfarande inte omöjligt.
<Haffe> Fast jag vet inte om det är en bra idé att ha C++ som första språk, men det är inte omöjligt på något sätt.
<Peyam> jag programmerat Matlab
<Peyam> fast det einte samma sak
<Peyam> Linnea univ har fulaste hemsidan
<Peyam> http://lnu.se/
<realubot> Det spelar ingen roll var du läser.
<realubot> Det viktigaste är vad du gör med studierna.
<Peyam> Förkunskapskrav
<Peyam> För tillträde till kursen krävs att studenten har 7,5 högskolepoäng i programmering (Java eller C++)
<Peyam> http://edu.bth.se/utbildning/utb_kurstillfalle.asp?KtAnmKod=C5109&KtTermin=20121
<Peyam> jag tar den här
<realubot> Den låter ju som om den är på rätt nivå.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> sen kan jag lära mig på egen hand senare
<Peyam> eller så tar jag en distanskurs i OOP
<Peyam> det dummaste jag gjort var att jag tod en distans kurs i ekonomi som jag aldrig hann med
<Peyam> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/376529_2238284918555_1290973915_31963211_1758124394_n.jpg
<Haffe> Peyam: OOP är en paradigm, det är inte ett språk.
<Peyam> http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/392181_2115650452770_1290973915_31909693_1311105752_n.jpg
<Peyam> Objekorienterad programming med C++ menade jag
<Peyam> mat
<Nafallo> pa tal om ekonomi och inte hinna med..
 * Nafallo kollar att han borjat pa en ny faktura for extrajobb.
<Peyam> 15 hp
<Peyam> jgag behöver 6 p för o hinna med fucking CSN
<realubot> Nafallo: Lär dig programmera.
<Nafallo> realubot: varfor da?
<realubot> Nafallo: Varför inte? Det är väl bra att kunna?
<realubot> Nafallo: Du kommer bli mer komplett.
<Nafallo> realubot: inget jag behover kunna.
<realubot> Nafallo: Så vad är dina skills då? Linux och... ?
<Nafallo> realubot: dans. vad spelar det for roll?
<Nafallo> dessutom, sammantaget har jag mer skillz(!) an vad som ryms i mitt IRC-fonster.
<Nafallo> sa... orka!
<Myrtti> thoho
<Nafallo> s/!$/?/
<realubot> Nafallo: Det var värst vad du var hemlig. :|
<realubot> Dom flesta jobb som innehåller krav på Linux-skills kräver också programmeringskunskaper.
<Myrtti> flesta != alla
<Nafallo> det ar inte min uppfattning om jobbmarknaden.
<Nafallo> kanske ar annorlunda utomlands...
<Nafallo> dessutom, skillnad pa programmering och programmering.
<Nafallo> jag kan lasa och forsta kod tillrackligt val for att implementera simpla buggfixar.
<delhage> långt ifrån alla jobb kräver programmeringskunskaper.
<Nafallo> hmm. slutat regna. kanske dags for klader och sticka in till data centret.
<antii> do it!
<realubot> delhage: Långt ifrån alla jobb? Vilka kräver inte det?
<delhage> admin, drift etc
<realubot> Vad krövs där då?
<realubot> *krävs
<delhage> vad tror du?
<Nafallo> hmm. ata nagot kanske
<Nafallo> macaroni and cheese!
<norpan> Tja! hur mountar jag en volym genom terminalen? bara "mount /media/Ljunggren" eller?
<antii> norpan: mount /dev/sdX /media/Ljunggren
<antii> som sudo, root.
<norpan> Ah,
<norpan> skulle jag kunna lägga till den som ett "startprogram" då kanske
<norpan> vad kommer /dev/sdX ifrån? vad betyder det?
<antii> partitionen
<antii> ett usbminne.. t.ex /dev/sdb1
<norpan> Aha så  X är tex sd1
<norpan> Yeh ok
<norpan> men hur vet jag vad den har för namn
<antii> skriv mount i terminalen
<norpan> ok
<antii> eller lsusb
<norpan> Ah där hittade jag den
<antii> gött
<norpan> ./dev/sda2 on /media/Ljunggren
<norpan> i uppstartsprogram.. kan jag skriva det som ett kommando kanske?
<antii> va?
<delhage> den är väl redan monterad? det bör ske automatiskt
<norpan> Naeh, jag måste klicka på den först
<norpan> jag vill att den ska mountas direkt vid efter boot liksom
<norpan> så ushare kan börja dela ut direkt, nu måste jag..starta upp mounta sen restarta ushare:P
<norpan> ännu bättre vore bara att kunna ha ett script på skrivbordet..som är körbart.. som kör två kommandon. en som först mountar och sen restartar ushare. Går det att använda ett vanligt textdokument och göra den "körbar" ?
<realubot> delhage: Jag har inte sett många jobb som kräver enbart Linux-skills i.a.f.
<Peyam> ngn här som har läst reglerteknik?
<delhage> ja, för drygt 20 år sen
<Peyam> du måste vara över 0
<Peyam> 40
<delhage> ja
<Peyam> det har hänt mkt. så dina kunskaper är nästan oväriga
<Peyam> d
<Peyam> hatar gamla ingenjörer som ser ner på yngre.. fast jag syftar inte å dej gamling!
<Nafallo> !ask | Peyam
<ubot2> Peyam: Fråga inte om att fråga, bara ställ frågan. Om någon vet svaret kommer vederbörande troligen svara :-).
<Peyam> -.-
<Peyam> !google | Nafallo
<ubot2> Nafallo: De flesta förväntar sig att du har provat "googla" efter en lösning innan du frågar. Ibland kan det vara snabbare än att vänta på ett svar från någon i kanalen. Gå till www.google.se för att söka.
<Peyam> delhage: Kan du berätta för mig vad den där Faltningen gör? så jävla gay
<Nafallo> pfff. about:start fungerar minst lika bra.
<Jagegay> så
<Nafallo> Jagegay: ehrm. kan du byta namn till nagot som inte ar sa provokativt? teack.
<Nafallo> tack even
<Jagegay> ursäkta?
<Jagegay> diskriminerar du mig?
<Windows> bättre?
<Nafallo> Windows: tack
<Peyam> Ekonomi är sämst
<norpan> varför har jag två uppdateringar "gnome translation updates for language swedish" och "translation updates for language swedish" som inte går att kryssa i för installation?:P
<Peyam> för du använder ubuntu
<Peyam> kör windows så slipper du allt
<norpan> Peyam: slipper allt vadå?
<norpan> Peyam: just nu är ubuntu det ända som fungerar med att streama film till mitt xbox så kan inte köra windows ;)
<Haffe> Peyam: Vill du ha hjälp av oss i kanalen?
<norpan> Så, nu har jag förlorat alla mina kärnor IGEN. va i helvete?
<norpan> är det någon som har lust att sätta sig in i mitt problem och hjälpa mig?:(
<realubot> Nafallo: delhage Har ni något linuxjobb till mig då?
<realubot> norpan: Det kanske är två olika paket?
<norpan> realubot: va?
<realubot> norpan: Vad ser du om du kör det här i Terminalen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<norpan> realubot: jo men dom går inte att installera, något av de
<realubot> norpan: Vilka paket vill Ubuntu uppdatera? Tänk på att trycka N/n eller vad det är om du inte vill att uppdateringen ska gå hela vägen...
<norpan> det står
<norpan> "följande paket har hållits tillbaka: language-pack-gnome-sv language pack-sv" 0 att uppgradera 0 att nyinstallera, 0 att ta bort och 2 att inte uppgradera..
<realubot> norpan: Där ser du vilka paket det handlar om. Det är alltså två olika paket. Det är därför du ser två.
<realubot> norpan: "GNOME translation updates for language Swedish Translation data updates for all supported GNOME packages for: Swedish
<realubot> "
<realubot> "translation updates for language Swedish Translation data updates for all supported packages for: Swedish
<realubot> "
<christoffer> CasperN, Hej
<realubot> Jag vet inte skillnaden riktigt men det är ju två olika paket så det är inte så konstigt att Ubuntu vill uppdatera två paket då.
<christoffer> CasperN, Får du mailen från Launchpad?
<CasperN> japp, jag har svarat nu
<CasperN> 4 timmar sedan
<realubot> norpan: Testa det här: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a && sudo apt-get install language-pack-sv language-pack-gnome-sv
<norpan> realubot: ok
<realubot> norpan: Eller vänta...
<realubot> norpan: Det här räcker nog: sudo dpkg-reconfigure language-pack-sv language-pack-gnome-sv && sudo apt-get upgrade
<realubot> Fungerar det att uppgradera nu?
<christoffer> CasperN, hmm ok. Samma problem från itmannen...han har svarat två gånger men inget kommer fram. Får se om det dyker upp om några dagar
<norpan> kommer till massa konstiga saker i terminalen
<christoffer> CasperN, vad svarade du?
<norpan> till deconfigure apparmor?
<realubot> norpan: Gör inget dumt där.
<norpan> haha ne
<norpan> :P
<norpan> stängde av istället
<norpan> :(
<realubot> apparmor är ju brandväggen.
<realubot> norpan: Körde du kommandot med language-pack-sv eller med -a?
<CasperN> svarad bara att det gick bra ikväll, om 8 min dvs
<norpan> det dus krev
<norpan> du skrev
<Nafallo> apparmor ar inte en brandvagg
<realubot> Det?
<realubot> sudo dpkg-reconfigure language-pack-sv language-pack-gnome-sv && sudo apt-get upgrade
<norpan> -a
<norpan> det första tror jag
<christoffer> CasperN, ok =)
<realubot> norpan: Ok. Men det har med säkerheten att göra.
<norpan> nu kan ja inte köra det igen för det används av någon annan process :P
<norpan> kewk
<Nafallo> language-pack-sv kommer behova language-pack-sv-base, vilket troligen inte ar uppdaterat annu. vanta tills arkivet ar uppdaterat med allt som behovs, och forsok igen senare.
<norpan> aha ok
<Nafallo> realubot: nej, det finns inga jobb for folk som inte talar sanning i linuxkanaler ;-)
<realubot> "AppArmor is an effective and easy-to-use Linux application security system. AppArmor proactively protects the operating system and applications from external or internal threats, even zero-day attacks, by enforcing good behavior and preventing even unknown application flaws from being exploited. AppArmor security policies completely define what system resources individual applications can access, and with what pri
<realubot> Nafallo: När har jag inte talat sanning?
<Nafallo> realubot: jag vet vad det ar. det ar inte en brandvagg :-)
<realubot> I know, men det har med säkerheten att göra.
<Nafallo> realubot: det gor inte att det ar en brandvagg, vilket du nyss sa att det var ;-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag kollade ju bara om du var med.
<realubot> Och det var du ju.
<realubot> Så guldstjärna till dig.
<Nafallo> realubot: nej. du visste inte vad du pratade om igen, men forsokte fa oss att tro att du visste :-)
<Nafallo> det ar inte samma sak som att kolla om folk ar med :-P
<realubot> Nafallo: Du är på hugget idag.
<Nafallo> hrm. klockan ar redan sex pa kvallen :-/
<Nafallo> skulle inte sovit bort halfa dagen...
<realubot> Nafallo: Du är uppe sent?
<Nafallo> s/fa/va/
<Nafallo> nje, problem att komma till somns snarare.
<realubot> Tidigt, kanske.
<realubot> Eller vad det nu blir om man sover så.
<Nafallo> studsade i och ur sangen for att jag tankte pa saker som behovde goras nar jag var i den.
<Nafallo> hrm. dags for lite glogg
<realubot> s/glogg/grogg/
<Nafallo> s/o/ö/ snarare
<realubot> Den här kanalen är seeeg.
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar for att du ar i den ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm
<Nafallo> man kanske skulle ta sig till data centret trots allt.
 * Nafallo har svart att bestamma sig
<realubot> Säg som det är. Du åker inte dit för du är rädd att dom inte släpper in dig.
<Nafallo> det ar det minsta av mina farhagor.
<norpan> såja
<norpan> jag är dum
<Peyam> jg vet
<MrMind> någon som vet vad phpmyadmin menar med "May be approximate."?
<phnom> MrMind: Att det kan vara en approximation.
<Peyam> hahaha
<MrMind> phnom: vad menas med det då? :p
<Peyam> det e så tyst idag hjär
<Peyam> det e lite svårt att vänja sig med destop i ubuntu men det
<Peyam> det är jävlifr smart.
<Peyam> Jag slänger bort de oönskade fönster i en annan desktop
<realubot> Skräp er.
<Peyam> skräp er?
<realubot> Peyam: Avinstallera Windows.
<Haffe> Shine shine my dying star.
<Peyam> nu kör jag ubuntu på min mini
<Peyam> nöjd
<realubot> Peyam: Bra.
<Peyam> e nöjd men ibaland e det hjobbigt
<Peyam> men anars helt okej.
<realubot> Varför är det hjobbigt?
<Peyam> när jag stänger locket så går inte den i  suspend eller annat
<Peyam> den e på hela tiden jag försökt ändra det
<Peyam> men samma skit
<realubot> Peyam: Det går att ställa in?
<realubot> Peyam: Har du kollar i Power preferences?
<realubot> gnome-power-preferences
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$ which gnome-power-preferences
<Nafallo> nafallo@parakeet:~$
<Nafallo> realubot: battre lycka nasta gang :-P
<Peyam> realubot:  det har jag gjort. jag hitar inget me det
<Peyam> jag kör från laddaren inte batteri
<Peyam> nu satt jag den  på hyber skit när lid är closed
<Nafallo> Peyam: alltsa, jag forstar att det ar en bugg att det inte gar att andra, men varfor skulle du vilja ha datorn inte sovandes nar du har locket nere?
<Peyam> and spin down harddisk as possible
<Peyam> Nafallo:  det e ju det jag försöker göra utan o behöva göra det själv
<Peyam> förhand likxom
<Nafallo> Peyam: doh. right. well, det ska vara standardinstallningen.
<Peyam> jag ska nu prova och stänga liden
<Peyam> och se vad su händer
<Nafallo> Peyam: du skulle kunna testa att hitta filerna som staller in den installningen i den hemkatalog och ta bort den och sen starta om.
<salmiak> när man får en "Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to salmiak) from Jultomten" så är det för att han ber sin ircklient ta fram Information elleR?
<CasperN> salmiak: korrekt
<salmiak> okaj
<salmiak> kan man fixa så filhanteraren i ubuntu10.04 (dvs "Nautilus 2.30.1") alltid visar mapparna på samma sätt? som det är nu verkar det som den sparar för varje mapp vilket sätt den ska visas och det vill jag ju inte. Jag vill ju att den alltid ska visa mapparna som en vanlig lista (det som kallas "Kompakt")
<salmiak> och sätter jag på att visa på annat sätt vid nått tillfälle så ska det ju bara vara tills jag stänger fönstret, och förståss oavsett mapp jag går in i i det fönstret
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad då "bättre lycka nästa gång"? Med vad?
<realubot> gnome-power-preferences finns ju i 11.04 i.a.f.
<Peyam> realubot:  det funkade konstigt nog. det går till hiber läge men inte suspend
<Peyam> a
<Peyam> vet du hur man gör en ikon av en specifik hemsida åp skrivbordet
<Peyam> kan man skriva firefox www.youtube.com i terminalen
<realubot> Peyam: Ja. Det går.
<Peyam> yes jag s d nu
<salmiak> Peyam: jo det ska gå bra.  firefox --help visar mer info om firefox kommandrads
<realubot> Peyam: eller så lägger du in firefox URL som ett kommando i Keyboard Shortcuts.
<realubot> Tror du måste omsluta kommandot med '' eller något men är inte säker.
<Peyam> det lättaste är att skriva det i terminalen
<Peyam> va jag precis gjorde
<Peyam> realubot:  nej det behövdes inte
<realubot> Nehe.
<Nafallo> realubot: inte it 11.10.
<realubot> Nafallo: Då är det något nytt för 11.10 för i 11.04 som jag har så heter det gnome-power-preferences
<peyam2> asså en fråga
<peyam2> varje gång jag använder min trådlösa med den här dator så förstör en min router
<peyam2> helt plötsligt så slutar routern fungera
<Nafallo> realubot: ja, det ar riktigt. det gamla gnome2-sattet passar inte in i gnome3
<peyam2> har inte samma problem med tex min stationära
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok, men 11.04 har ju också Gnome 3.
<Nafallo> realubot: nope. det anvander fortfarande gnome2
<Nafallo> realubot: gnome3 var bara i en test-ppa for 11.04
<realubot> Nafallo: Det har ju Unity i.a.f.?
<realubot> Så Unity körs på Gnome 2?
<realubot> i 11.04?
<Nafallo> realubot: unity har funnits i olika former manga releaser.
<Nafallo> ja
<peyam2> nej
<peyam2> det körs på gnome 3
<Nafallo> jo
<Nafallo> nej
<peyam2> det e jag nästan säker på
<realubot> Ja, men det var ju i 11.04 som Unity blev standard.
<peyam2> precis
<Nafallo> peyam2: jag har inget nastan i min sakerhet :-)
<peyam2> jag kör 10.10
<peyam2> unity funkar inte
<realubot> Enligt Nafallo körs Unity i 11.04 på Gnome 2.
<Nafallo> gnome3 blev inte standard i ubuntu forren 11.10
<realubot> Jaha.
<peyam2> det visste inte ja
<realubot> Men Unity blev standard i 11.04.
<peyam2> egetnligen det var folk här som sa att unity kördes på gnome 3 på 11.04
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar riktigt., aven om olika implmentationer har levt i ubuntu-netbook langre an det.
<Nafallo> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/unity ← realubot, peyam2
<peyam2> sory e inne på min minipc. jobigt o läsa på näte
<peyam2> men den här
<Nafallo> peyam2: ehrm. 10" skarm? lika som jag anvander isf. ;-)
<peyam2> 8.9
<Nafallo> hrm. vad ar det for minipc?
<Nafallo> eeepc eller nagot?
<peyam2> hp
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad vill du ha sagt med den länken?
<peyam2> hahahahahahaha
<peyam2> har ni sett backgammon i terminalen?
<peyam2> det måste ni verkligen göra
<Nafallo> peyam2: hmm. min HP Mini ar 10" iaf :-)
<peyam2> Nafallo:  min heter hp 2133
<Nafallo> realubot: att unity i natty (11.04) bygger pa gnome2, vilket du kan se dar :-)
<Nafallo> peyam2: 210 series har.
<Nafallo> hrm. jag borde hitta en samsung chromebook att pilla pa...
<Nafallo> vill kanna pa en innan jag bestammer mig for att bestalla en
<peyam2> Nafallo:  du har series 210?
<Nafallo> peyam2: det ar riktigt.
<Krawlezt> NÃ¥gon som vet hur man laddar ner Youtube filmer till mp3 filer via Linux? Program/Script helst :)
<peyam2> Krawlezt:  jag använder firefox. sen installerar jag  youtube download addon
<Nafallo> Krawlezt: clive + ffmpeg borde la fungera?
<peyam2> det funkar perfek för mig
<Nafallo> peyam2: ehrm. inte for att strippa ut ljudet separat fran videon val?
<Krawlezt> peyam2: Ska kika på det, kan du länka addonet?
<realubot> Nafallo: Köp en Ultrabook som dom hårda grabbarna.
<Nafallo> realubot: ultrabook?
<realubot> Nafallo: http://www.inet.se/produkt/1969415/asus-zenbook-ux31e
<peyam2> Nafallo:  tror att han vill ha mp3 filen. men visst ska man lada ner videon och se
<Nafallo> realubot: hrm. tittade pa sedan forr.
<peyam2> Krawlezt:  gå in på firefoz addon och skriv youtube och instalera  den andra på listan
<realubot> Nafallo: http://pcforalla.idg.se/2.1054/1.404738/de-nya-ultrabook-datorerna---har-ar-allt-du-behover-veta
<Nafallo> realubot: den dar ar betydligt dyrare, och ar nog mer prestanda an jag behover for jobb :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Dom är ju ett bra alt. till netbooks men i en helt annan prisklass (och prestanda).
<Nafallo> snap!
<Krawlezt> peyam2: Hittade ett script ;)
<peyam2> Krawlezt:  skitbra
<realubot> "Currently, Asustek employs displays with a resolution of 1,366x768 for its 11.6-inch UX21 ZenBook models and upgrades the resolution to 1,600x900 for its 13.3-inch UX31 models. Meanwhile, Acer's 13.3-inch Aspire S3 also comes with a display resolution of 1,366x768."
<peyam2> fast jag vet inte va du menar med skript. för mig är skript en kod.
<Nafallo> realubot: hrm. sandy bridge... tror vi fortfarande har problem med stromforbrukningen pa dem.
<peyam2> blir sugen opå att åka till ukraina
<realubot> I början av 2012 räknar man med att Ultrabooks med full HD upplösning kommer.
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja. Jag har läst något om det också.
<Nafallo> realubot: ser ut som man vill vanta till minst 2012 for ultrabook. usb3/pci-e3
<Nafallo> :-)
<peyam2> e inte usb3 ganska vanligt nu?
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja.
<Nafallo> realubot: dock, ivy bridge. lar ta ett tag for linux att hinna ikapp.
<Nafallo> peyam2: inte pa netbook storlekar val?
<peyam2> jaha sorry
<realubot> Man har nog allt att vinna på att vänta med en Ultrabook.
<peyam2> du menar så
<Nafallo> realubot: dock, samsung chromebook verkar sot.
<realubot> Priserna lär nog sjunka lite också när konceptet inte är så nytt.
<Nafallo> 12", N570, 2GB DDR3-1600MHz, 16GB SLC
<Nafallo> oh, och ~1.3kg
<peyam2> tkr ni at jag borde köpa en ny ram på 4gb?
<peyam2> har redan 4
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag hade inte velat ha ChromeOS men det kanske går lika bra att slänga in Linux?
<realubot> peyam2: Nej.
<Lorge> är det svårt att sätta upp en openvpn server?
<Nafallo> realubot: det ska vara krangligt, men ga att slanga in Ubuntu ja... tydligen kor de inte BIOS som normala datorerer
<realubot> Du har inte användning för 8GB RAM om du inte virtualiserar eller renderar i 3d eller något.
<peyam2> säkert?
<Nafallo> s/er$//
<peyam2> jagkolar mkt på film och använder datorn ganska mkt
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag vill inte enbart ha Chrome OS som operativsystem.
<peyam2> har ganska många program igång saktidigt
<Nafallo> realubot: inte jag heller. hade det varit fallet hade inte chromebook varit ett alternativ.
<realubot> peyam2: Jag har Evolution, Firefox (5-10 flikar), Pidgin, Terminator och ibland Nautilus igång och mitt Ubuntu använder totalt ca 1,3GB.
<peyam2> jag kör windows
<peyam2> på min stationära
<Nafallo> peyam2: say no more. ge det sa mycket hardvara du kan ;-)
<realubot> Jag har ca 2,6GB ledigt av 4GB när jag använder datorn normalt. Om jag kör Virtualbox så sticker det iväg med 1-2GB till.
<peyam2> Nafallo:  utan o vara en ubuntuist. tar windows mkt space på datorn?
<Nafallo> peyam2: dock beror det lite pa vad det ar du forsoker astadkomma.
<realubot> Nafallo: Vad är det som gör dig så intresseras av just en Chromebook?
<Nafallo> peyam2: ja.
<peyam2> räcker inte 4 gb
<realubot> Nafallo: Skärmstorleken på 12" är perfekt i.o.f.s.
<peyam2> Så länge datorn inte låter och är liten och lätt så e det perfekt
<realubot> 10" är för lite, 13" är på gränsen till för stort.
<Nafallo> realubot: vad jag last verkar de ha bra prestanda, till en god vikt- och prisklass.
<peyam2> 11-12 är bäst nu
<realubot> Nafallo: Ok.
<Nafallo> realubot: vore perfekt for jobb tror jag :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag tänker likadant. Först skaffa en ultraportabel jobbdator, sedan skaffa ett jobb. ;)
<Nafallo> realubot: har nyligen lyckats byta fran stor vaska och gammal 3kg laptop till tygpase och hp mini :-)
<realubot> Nafallo: Ja, 3kg laptop håller ju inte.
<Nafallo> min rygg tackar mig redan
<realubot> Om man ska ha datorn med sig på dagarna.
<Nafallo> mjo
<realubot> Det förstår jag att den gör. :)
<Nafallo> jag reser ju dessutom runt en hel del.
<Nafallo> tre byggnader i olika delar av london, och saker att gora overallt.
 * grisfoten har beställt en ny android
<Nafallo> tar ~1h i varje riktning.
<realubot> Ok, om man åker från A<->B med bil så spelar det väl ingen större roll men om man ska ha datorn under armen då och då så tycker jag att man bör sikta på en vikt på 1-1,3 kg och bildskärm på ca 12".
<Nafallo> nu nar det ar gangbart ja ;-)
<realubot> Jo.
<Nafallo> jag fann det svart att hitta vettig prestanda och pris med den skarmstorleken forr.
<realubot> Ja. Det kan jag tänka mig.
 * grisfoten har lyckats pajja den jag har nu
<Nafallo> hehe. forsta saken jag var tvungen att fixa med min mini var att uppgradera den nar jag borjade anvanda den for jobb.
<Nafallo> var tvungen att sticka ut pa lunchen och kopa 2GB minne istallet for de 1GB som satt i :-P
<Nafallo> nu ar det gangbart :-)
<Nafallo> sjalvklart med en SSD i :-)
<realubot> Netbooksen är ju ärligt talat inte så roliga.
<Nafallo> processorn ar irriterande ibland fortfarande.
<Nafallo> N450
<realubot> Ja.
<realubot> Jag tror det är samma som jag har i min Acer Aspire One 532h.
<grisfoten> Jag fick igång ubuntu i den. men sen gjorde jag något galt
<grisfoten> *galet
<Nafallo> jag tror att N570 skulle gora ratt sa stor skillnad.
<realubot> Jag har inte koll på skillnaden mellan N450 och N570.
<Nafallo> en core :-)
<realubot> Jaha.
<Nafallo> det ar val storsta biten jag tankte pa, men N570 kor DDR3 ocksa.
<Nafallo> sa dubbla teoretiska hastigheten pa minnet.
<grisfoten> Nafallo varför använder du inte svenska tecken
<Nafallo> bada kor hyper-threading.
<Nafallo> grisfoten: for att jag inte bor i sverige.
<Nafallo> jag har vant mig vid en skonare layout
<grisfoten> Nafallo  Men det lär du väl kunna nyttja här ändå
<Nafallo> om jag inte hade vant mig vid en skonare layout kanske
<realubot> Nafallo: Jo, DDR3 borde ju göra en del på prestandan också.
<realubot> Min netbook har DDR2.
<Nafallo> samma har. 800MHz
<realubot> Mm.
<realubot> Det är samma skit.
<Nafallo> manga olika marken gors i samma fabriker, med samma komponenter, sa ja ;-)
<realubot> Jag köpte netbooken på rea på Elgiganten för 2000 kr för minst 1 år sedan så man ska väl inte klaga för mycket.
<Peyam> såg hur rysska rasister sparkade en man på bussen
<Peyam> rasister är äckliga
<Nafallo> heh, tror jag gav ~£230
<Nafallo> Peyam: anmalt till polisen annu?
<Peyam> realubot: är du nöjd då? jag köpte min för 1000 tror jag
<realubot> Min är Acer. Dom är ju alltid lite billigare än HP.
<Peyam> Nafallo:  såg det på tv nyss
<Nafallo> Peyam: ah. trodde det var IRL
<Peyam> ja fast på tv
<realubot> Peyam: Nöjd och nöjd. Jag tycker inte man kan begära så mycket av en dator för 2 papp.
<Peyam> det var en dokumentär
<realubot> Peyam: Men du köpte knappast datorn ny för 1000 kr?
<Peyam> nej begagnad men nästan oanvänd
<realubot> Ok.
<Peyam> tror han var trött på storleken han också
<realubot> Ja.
<Peyam> han hade använd den i 8 månader
<Nafallo> forsta jag gjorde pa den har netbooken var att byta disk dock :-)
<realubot> Man tröttnar på 10". :)
<Peyam> 8.9"
<Peyam> hur kan ja se min datorns egenskaper?
<Nafallo> heh, jag har en eeepc701. tror de ar 8"?
<grisfoten> realubot  det gör inte frugan :D
<realubot> Jag vill inte lägga 1 kr på att uppgradera min netbook.
<Nafallo> mina fingrar fungerar inte riktigt bra pa det tangentbordet :-P
<realubot> grisfoten: Vem är du nu då?
<Peyam> min tangetbort var jobbigt i början men man vänjer sig
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar for att du har en acer ;-)
<Peyam> realubot:  hur kan jag se min datorn egenskaper ? vad ska man skriva i terminalen
<Nafallo> Peyam: man ska inte behova vanja sig tycker jag :-)
<realubot> Så här i december byter folk namn till massa julnicks.
<grisfoten> realubot  Det vet du nog
<Peyam> Nafallo:  ja men det e inte som vanligt dator. det e ju liten. det e som att vänja sig på iphone i början
<realubot> grisfoten: Jag gissar på itmannen.
<grisfoten> realubot  Rätt som omväxling :)
<Nafallo> Peyam: heh, okay. har aldrig tafsat pa iphones sjalv :-)
<realubot> grisfoten: Då kan jag meddela att du är på väg att bli omkörd av spacebug- : http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teampage&teamnum=210289
<realubot> Jag tycker han knappar in.
<grisfoten> realubot  Det är bara tillfälligt
 * grisfoten byter snart till sitt rätta nick
 * grisfoten har trampat färdigt i gelen
<realubot> Dina meddelanden till kanalen avslöjar dig.
<Peyam> jag har total memory på 900Mb
<Peyam> och swap på 2 Gb
<Krawlezt> 4days uptime!
<Krawlezt> Woho
<Peyam> så vilket är ram minne
<realubot> Peyam: free -m
<realubot> Så ser du en rad som ser ut så här: -/+ buffers/cache:       1337       2623
<Peyam> -/+ buffers/cache:        357        516
<Peyam> Swap:         2558        159       2399
<Krawlezt> Haha, 1337 :)
<realubot> Peyam: Det var dumt av dig att vara så oförskämd mot Kurdistan. Han har lämnat kanalen p.g.a. att du förolämpade honom.
<Krawlezt> Used: 612 - Free: 1146
<Peyam> realubot:  han trånade efter min röv.
<Krawlezt> Har ni inte släppt det där?
<Krawlezt> Herregud.
<realubot> Jag drog upp det precis.
<Krawlezt> Var väl onödigt?
<realubot> Kurdistan är ju inte här längre eftersom Peyam betedde sig som han har gjort.
<realubot> Ja, ja.
<Krawlezt> Jo det kommer jag ihåg.
<Peyam> Han är säkert här men bytt namn.
<Krawlezt> +1
<realubot> Det är mycket möjligt.
<Peyam> Jag brukar blåsa iväg sådana bitches
<Peyam> han var nog inget för mig
<grisfoten> realubot  :) Och det är bara viktiga meddelanden jag levererar
<realubot> Ja. Hur skulle kanalen klara sig utan dina viktiga meddelanden?
<grisfoten> realubot  jag funderar på det samma
<realubot> Dock så är det ju flera timmar per dygn som vi är helt ovetandes om vad du gör. Det känns ju inte bra.
<Peyam> jag tror om jag skulle spela fotboll skulle jag bli bätre än mesi
<realubot> Peyam: Spela fotboll då.
<grisfoten> realubot  Jag måste bättra mig
<Peyam> realubot:  dålig syn
<Peyam> -4
<realubot> Peyam: Skaffa brillor.
<realubot> Eller blindkäpp.
<realubot> bli fotbollsproffs.
<Peyam> realubot:  Jag slutade i div 1
<Peyam> när jag började högskolan
<itmannen> Ja kurden var det länge sen man såg till. En trevlig ung man
<Peyam> zlatan började i landlaget när han spelade i superettan
<Peyam> itmannen:  vem bryr sig om han
<Peyam> en nedlåtande grinig kille
<itmannen> En trevlig och kunnig person som hjälper många
<realubot> Jag föredrar ju min netbook framför den här: http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.417116/osborne-1-en-barbar-30-aring
<Peyam> itmannen:  man klarar sig utan honom.
<realubot> Jag gillar också Kurdistan.
<itmannen> Men nu tänker jag inte diskuttera dom som inte är närvarande
 * Krawlezt tror vi behöver en dagmamma härinne..
<Peyam> realubot:  tack gubben. Vi gillar sverige också
<Peyam> Svenska landslaget har en medellängd på 173
<Peyam> det e lite konstigt
<itmannen> Krawlezt  Varför då ?
<realubot> Kurdistan som land vet jag inte mycket om. Jag snackar om Kurdistan som i personen Kurdistan.
<Peyam> han borde inte heta Kurdistan när han trycker ner andra kurder som inte håller med honom politiskt
<realubot> Jag tycker inte det är så konstigt. Jag kan mycket väl tänka mig att det är en fördel att vara kortare en normallängd om man är fotbollsspelare.
<Krawlezt> Släpp det bara, ville Kurdistan lämna så stoppar ingen han och vill han komma tillbaka så kommer han tillbaka.
<realubot> Hur lång är Zzzlatan?
<Peyam> över 190
<realubot> Ok.
<Peyam> men han e dålig
<realubot> Inte med svenska mått mätt.
<realubot> Jag säger som itmannen att eftersom personen (Zlatan) inte är här just nu så vill jag inte prata om honom.
<Peyam> haha
<realubot> fotboll -> pengar + brudar. Linux -> arbetslös + ...
<Peyam> det e så orättvist mot andra svenska spelare att Zalatan ska vinna fotbolsgalan 5 år i rad
<realubot> Peyam: Du har satsat på fel bransch.
<realubot> Äsch. Zlatan är ju bäst, typ.
<Krawlezt> Linux + Utseende och man är ute = Brudar + Pengar
<Peyam> bruar bryr jag mig inte om.
<Peyam> Pengar är väl bra
<Krawlezt> Du bryr dig inte om brudar?
<Krawlezt> Tror jag lämnar
<realubot> Vem skulle annars vinna? Chippen som spelar för prinsarna i Saudiarabien?
<Peyam> nope
<Peyam> sebastien larsson som spelar med kropp och stjäl
<Peyam> elmander som springer minst 2 ggr mer än zlatan
<realubot> Never heard of.
<Peyam> Zlatan är inget
<realubot> Elmander har jag ju sett bli utbytt någon match.
<Peyam> Zlatan blir inte utbytt för han HETER ZLATAN
<x_link> Zlatan är ingenting när han spelar i landslaget kanske.
<x_link> För ingen annan kan spela hans spel.
<itmannen> Men nu får ni skärpa er. Detta är skandal gällande offtopic. Tur att inte Jultomten ser detta
<realubot> Hehe
<x_link> Han måste ha bättre spelare runt sig.
<x_link> Men jag tänker inte ta en diskussion om det nu, så var dumt av mig att skriva =)
<Peyam> x_link:  han hade världens bästa spelare "messi"vad hände? de sålde honom
<Peyam> han är Iphone
<Peyam> elmander är linux
<x_link> Ja, fast två av världens bästa spelare behöver inte spela bäst med varandra heller.
<realubot> Jag är t.ex. jävligt bra men jag lirar inte så bra med alla i kanalen.
<x_link> Zlatan är Windows, alltså äger han Elmander alla dagar i veckan som är Linux.
<Peyam> x_link:  vad menar du? att man ska anpassa landlaget efter Zlatan s spelförmåga?
<realubot> Proof of concept.
<itmannen> Jultomten  Säg åt dom som du brukar gapa till mig
<x_link> Peyam: absolut inte.
<x_link> Peyam: Zlatan har varit bättre med, tycker det är lite synd att han inte gör allt som han gjorde innan.
<x_link> Menmen...orkar som sagt inte prata om det.
<realubot> Jultomten: Skicka en CTCP request på Peyam.
<Peyam> han var bra Em 2004
<Peyam> nu är hans tid över
<itmannen> Men så funkar det inte här. bara vissa som får åthutningar
<Peyam> hmm
 * itmannen borde byta nick till "vissa"
<Peyam> vf stoppar min router fungera när jag kopplar mig med mini pcn?
<realubot> itmannen: Från en sak till en annan. Hur går det med det där videoprojektet?
<Peyam> Jag har en programmering ide. Jag ska göra klar en opensource version innan sommaren är slut
<Peyam> efter det får mäniskor utveckla det
<itmannen> realubot  Det är lite låg aktivitet ännu. Vi ska ha ett möte till veckan
<realubot> Peyam: Är du säker på att det är routern som slutar fungera och inte den bärbara?
<Peyam> fast jag säger inte det än för jag försöker lära mig programera först
<realubot> itmannen: Vad går det ut på då?
<Peyam> realubot:  det är routern så jag blir tvungen o dra ut sladden in o ut
<realubot> Peyam: Ok.
<realubot> !googla | Peyam
<ubot2> Factoid 'googla' not found
<realubot> !google | Peyam
<itmannen> realubot  Lättafattade demo hur hur man fixar och trixar i ubuntu bla
<ubot2> Peyam: De flesta förväntar sig att du har provat "googla" efter en lösning innan du frågar. Ibland kan det vara snabbare än att vänta på ett svar från någon i kanalen. Gå till www.google.se för att söka.
<Peyam> hmm
<Peyam> kolla 6an
<Peyam> karatefylla
<realubot> Jag har ingen TV.
<realubot> itmannen: Ok, ok.
<realubot> itmannen: Vad ska ni spela in med då?
<realubot> Mobilen mot skärmen eller kör ni något program? ;)
<Peyam> realubot:  har du ingen tv?
<realubot> itmannen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<itmannen> realubot  Nej för rackar. Nu snackar vi "riktiga" inspelningar med program med hör upplösning
<Peyam> du skojar
<itmannen> *hög
<itmannen> realubot  Jo jag har besökt den sidan
<realubot> itmannen: Jag har en idé om att lägga på subtitles. Det gör det möjligt att använda samma video på många olika språk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/Subtitles
<Peyam> realubot: varför?
<Nafallo> realubot: http://www.samsung.com/uk/article/laptop-memory-basics-whats-best-ddr2-or-ddr3 :-)
<realubot> Klart jag skojar om att använda mobiltelefonen för att spela in screencasts.
<realubot> :D
<itmannen> realubot  Ok. Men vi kommer att göra bara för den svenska marknaden
<ePax> Nörda bör man annars dör man
<ePax> :D
<realubot> Peyam: Om TV skojade jag inte.
<realubot> Jag har ingen TV.
<Peyam> varför inte
<Peyam> kan man dö av alkohol? hur många shots krävs d
<itmannen> Finns det en lag om att alla måste ha en TV ?
<realubot> Peyam: Vad ska jag ha en TV till?
<Peyam> nej men dete ju tråkigt
<Peyam> titta på?
<ePax> realubot: Det hade inte heller den där M ministern i 17 år... eller hon hade det men betalade inte licensen i 17 år :D
<realubot> Jag tittar ju på svtplay.se, kanal5play.se, tv4play.se o.s.v. på skärmen.
<realubot> Än så länge behöver man ingen TV-licens för att titta på strömmad TV i datorn.
<Peyam> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/388817_2238286598597_1290973915_31963212_890589783_n.jpg
<Peyam> http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/376529_2238284918555_1290973915_31963211_1758124394_n.jpg
<realubot> Peyam: Använder du TV:n som skärm? Har du ingen riktig bildskärm till datorn?
<Peyam> till min stationära ja
<Peyam> nej
<Peyam> har ingen plats
<realubot> Peyam: Du vet väl att en LCD-TV drar så mycket ström att du på 1-2 år tjänar in vad en TFT-monitor kostar.
<Peyam> hdmin krånglar ibland. bilden försvinner
<Peyam> realubot: hur mkt drar den?
<Jultomten> sluta snacka en massa skit
<Jultomten> TFT = LCD
<realubot> Peyam: Den drar några tusen per år men det beror såklart på hur mycket du använder TV:n.
<Jultomten> tror du menar Plasma?
<realubot> Om du använder den som bildskärm så blir det ju ganska många timmar.
<realubot> Jultomten: Nope.
<Jultomten> TFT = Modern LCD
<Peyam> på vardagar anvnde rjag den från hmm 18-24
<realubot> Jultomten: Det är ju skillnad på energiförbrukning på en TV och en bildskärm till en dator i.a.f.
<itmannen> Jultomten  Vilket språkbruk. Är du 15 år ?
<Peyam> på helger använder jag den från 12-24
<realubot> Även om tekniken i grund och botten är samma.
<Peyam> men hade jag köpt data skräm skule jag ha tven på ändå
<Peyam> som nu tex
<Jultomten> Peyam: köp tv:n som du tycker har snyggast bild, elkostnaden är så extremt marginel ändå så inte värt besväret
<Peyam> vad
<realubot> "Beräknad årsförbrukning: 233,6 kWh per år": http://www.siba.se/Products/Product.aspx?id=6414336&ref=prisjakt
<realubot> Hm. Vad är priset per kWh nu igen? 1 kr?
<itmannen> En bra upptäckt. remastersys funkar igen. trost att källan är för karmic
<realubot> ca
<itmannen> *trots
<Jultomten> 1.20 kan man räkna med, och nu efter årskiftet räkna med 2.50/h
<Jultomten> om du bor söder om stockholm
<realubot> "38 W, -72W (drift) 0,5W (standby)": http://www.inet.se/produkt/2205957/dell-ultrasharp-24-u2412m-ips#specifikationer
<Peyam> jag har en finlux 32
<itmannen> Mycket bra fördelning av elkostnader
<Peyam> hur kollar man det
<Jultomten> ips skärm
<Jultomten> najs
<realubot> 50 W till 160 W: http://www.dustinhome.se/samsung-ue-55d8005-55-led-full-hd-3d-galaxy-s-wifi-5/product/5010603404?csref=Prisjamforelse_Prisjakt_21329
<realubot> Det är ju inte så stor skillnad i.o.f.s.
<realubot> Ok, säg att TV:n drar 300 kr/år.
<realubot> Det var inte så mycket.
<Jultomten> 0.1watt i viloläge är rätt ok faktiskt
<realubot> En bildskärm kanske drar 100-200 kr/år då.
<realubot> Äh, jag vet inte.
<Jultomten> hur många timmar har du inte igång tv:n om den drar 300kr/år
<Jultomten> tv:n kostar ju inte ens 1kr dygnet
<Jultomten> förutsatt att du har den avstängd när du sover
<Peyam> hur mkt drar min tv
<Peyam> kan ngn va snäll o googla
<Peyam> min skärm e så lite
<itmannen> Ryms inte google på skärmen ?
<Peyam> måste skrolla ner mkt
<itmannen> Jisses vad jobbigt :D
<Jultomten> vilken upplösning arbetar du med?
<realubot> Jag räknade på Sibas årsförbrukning på 233,6 kWh * 1,2 kr/kWh.
<Peyam> Jultomten: med datorn?
<Jultomten> Peyam: ja
<Peyam> 1024x det varnliga
<Jultomten> det var länge sedan det var den vanligaste upplösningen
<realubot> Jag tror att energiförbrukningen på LCDTV har gått ner kraftigt. Sist jag räknade på min gamla TV fick jag det till mycket mer per år.
<Peyam> Jultomten:  jag kan inte se alla ikoner om jag väljer högre
<Nafallo> vad ar vanligast idag? 1366x ?
<Jultomten> Nafallo: kan kolla
<realubot> Den här TV:n drar 104 W/h: http://www.siba.se/Products/Product.aspx?id=6661786&ref=prisjakt
<Jultomten> nu är förstås inte min sida statistikt tillförlitlig för jag har väl bara 20.000 unika per månad
<Nafallo> hmm. 1024x600 har :-)
<Peyam> Jultomten:  va hände?
<Peyam> hur mkt drar den?
<realubot> 114 kWh per år om man använder TV:n 3h/dygn.
<Peyam> hur mkt blir det
<realubot> Det blir ju inte alls mycket pengar per år.
<Peyam> förbrukar tven mer ström med högre uplösning+0
<realubot> Om man räknar på 1-1,2 kr/kWh.
<Jultomten> Peyam: ja
<Jultomten> realubot: bästa är väl att räkna på priset som blir efter nyår, 2kr
<peyam2> Beräknad årsförbrukning 	
<peyam2> Föreslå ändring
<peyam2>  226,3 kWh/Ã¥r
<realubot> Jag trodde att en LCDTV drog en tusenlapp i elkostnad per år.
<peyam2> betalar man för Kwa
<peyam2> eeller W?
<Jultomten> Kwh
<Jultomten> peyam2: för varj 1000 watt det står att din enhet drar, betalar du ca 1.20 och ca 2kr efter nyår
<Jultomten> om du inte bor i norrland för då är det 1kr
<peyam2> bor i sthlm
<Jultomten> så typ 2kr då
<Jultomten> om tex din dator drar 500wat
<Jultomten> watt
<peyam2> jag fick faktisk
<peyam2> vänta
<Jultomten> så tar du 0.500*2
<peyam2> man kan kolla online
<peyam2> hur mkt jag spenderat
<Jultomten> så ser du att den kostar 25öre i timmen
<peyam2> jag bor i modern  studentlägenhet
<realubot> Men säg att en bildskärm drar ca 25-50W och en TV kanske 100W.
<Jultomten> hela min laptop drar 24watt
<peyam2> Jultomten:  men kan du skriva vem du talar till så jag int eblir förvirrad
<peyam2> hur vet jag hur mkt min dator tar?
<peyam2> i ström
<Jultomten> vi har en konvesation, tillhör god stil att bara skriva när man byter samtals partner
<Jultomten> peyam2: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=15+watt+*+0.12+euro+per+kwh+*+1+year
<peyam2> December 2011 	13,78 kWh 	17,00 kr
<peyam2> November 2011 	120,76 kWh 	145,00 kr
<peyam2> Oktober 2011 	126,41 kWh 	152,00 kr
<peyam2> September 2011 	109,80 kWh 	132,00 kr
<peyam2> Augusti 2011 	126,88 kWh 	152,00 kr
<peyam2> Juli 2011 	116,48 kWh 	140,00 kr
<peyam2> Juni 2011 	66,68 kWh 	80,00 kr
<peyam2> Januari 2011 	153,48 kWh 	184,00 kr
<peyam2> December 2010 	113,46 kWh 	136,00 kr
<peyam2> ser ni
<peyam2> at jag förbrukar mer och mer
<realubot> peyam2: Kolla specifikationsbladet på tillverkarens hemsida.
<Jultomten> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=100+watt+*+1.20+kronor+per+kwh+*+1+year
<Jultomten> peyam2: jag tycker det är ungefär det samma
<realubot> Jag undrar hur mycket man tjänar i elkostnad på att köpa ha en laptop istället för en stationär dator om prestandan är likvärdig.
<Jultomten> här är en ganska så riktig konstnad på vad en tv kostar
<Jultomten> http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=100+watt+*+1.20+kronor+per+kwh+*+4+houers+*+365+days
<peyam2> men det e klart att tv kostar mindre än kostnaderna om du kollar 10 år efter köpdatumet
<peyam2> vad e det för dum synvinkel
<realubot> En vanlig datorbildskärm (stationär) drar kanske 100-150 kr/år om man använder den 3h/dygn.
<realubot> 2 kr/kWh.
<peyam2> realubot:  men vem använder sin skärm så lite'
<realubot> Tja, folk som jobbar o.s.v. kanske bara använder skärmen i snitt 3h/dygn. Om ens det.
<peyam2> hmm
<realubot> Det finns hur som helst inte många kronor att tjäna på att använda en vanlig bildskärm istället för en LCD-TV.
<peyam2> jag ska kolla tven
<Jultomten> realubot: kolla in denna http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=100+watt+*+1.20+kronor+per+kwh+*+4+hours+*+365+days
<realubot> Några hundringar per år, max.
<realubot> MEN en LCD-TV har större pixelstorlek än en datorbildskärm så bilden blir bättre på en datorbildskärm än på en LCD-TV!
<realubot> Jultomten: SÃ¥g det.
<realubot> Hur mycket drar en stationär dator (exkl. skärm) när datorn körs normalt?
<Jultomten> beror på, men eftersom du inte kör skärm så behövs inte krafikortet, så 150-200watt
<peyam2> jag byggde datorn själv. ska jag kola moderbordets hemsida?
<realubot> peyam2: Det är ju svårt att säga men nätagget har ju en maxeffekt. Du får skaffa en elmätare om du vill ha koll på hur mycket datorn i praktiken drar. Den drar ju knappast mer än nätagget klarar i.a.f.
<Jultomten> och cpu, och hårdisk
<peyam2> det orkar jag inte med
<realubot> Jag undrar om LCDTV drog mycket mer för några år sedan. Jag räknade på en några år gammal LCDTV och kom upp i en tusenlapp eller mer i elkostnad per år.
<realubot> Nu ligger det på 150-200 kr/år.
<peyam2> realubot:  ja det gjorde det
<realubot> Ja, ja. Man betalar nog inte mer än 100 kr/månad för dator+bildskärm i elkostnad.
 * grisfoten  Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten
<realubot> Det är lugnt om man är ensamstående men en familj där alla har datorer och ett par TV i hushållet så samlar det på sig.
<peyam2> jag betalar 140
<peyam2> 100
<peyam2> i el för en etta
<peyam2> och jag e knappt hemma
<peyam2> men jag lagar mkt mat
<realubot> Mm.
<peyam2> men ska använda fest lokalens el
<Nafallo> hrm
<realubot> Det är lite, tycker jag. Jag betalar ca 300 kr/månad i elräkning.
 * itmannen  Mottog ett CTCP VERSION från Jultomten
<peyam2> hur stor e din lägenhet?
<realubot> 100 kr/månad i el låter riktigt lågt.
<Nafallo> 410SEK / manad
<peyam2> tkr du?
<peyam2> jag bor i en etta
<realubot> 40 kvm.
<peyam2> jag har låg energi lampor
<realubot> Jag bor ju också i en etta.
<peyam2> 5x5w
<peyam2> tven och en av datorerna
<lag^> jag betalade 1300 i kvartalen för el.. då ingick stadsnätsavgift också. Men det blir ändå mer än 100kr i månaden :o
<realubot> Jag har inte lågenergilampor men har inte så många lampor ö.h.t.
<Nafallo> el element, vatten uppvarmning via el osv...
<realubot> Jag har inte heller TV ju.
<realubot> Ja, 100 kr låter sjukt lite...
<Nafallo> england ar dyrt :-/
<peyam2> realubot:  låg energi lampor med 3000 fins gott om
<realubot> Nafallo: Den stora frågan är ju vad du har i lön?
<realubot> Efter skatt?
<peyam2> finns 1.7 w  och 3000 k
<peyam2> som är grymma
<Nafallo> y/england/london/
<Nafallo> realubot: mindre an vad du tror.
<lag^> y?
<lag^> vad gör y?
<realubot> Nafallo: Jag bryr mig inte så jag är mer nyfiken eftersom vi snackar priser. Om London är dyrt eller inte beror ju också på hur mycket man tjänar.
<Nafallo> lag^: som s, fast gar pa vad det var forsta gangen, sa om du sjabblar s kan du anvanda y for att andra samma sak du just andrade.
<realubot> Norge är dyrt men folk som jobbar där tjänar ju mer också i SEK än i Sverig.e
<lag^> Nafallo: hum.. okej
<Nafallo> realubot: well, ~65% av min lon ar hyra och rakningar.
<realubot> Ok.
 * itmannen mumsar på årets första grisfötter. Bra så man sover ordentligt sen
<realubot> Om jag hade haft ett jobb på med en lön på 20 papp/månad så hade kanske 30% av lönen gått till el, hyra, bredband.
<realubot> 20 papp före skatt, d.v.s. ca 14 000 efter skatt.
<realubot> Det är ändå en ganska låg lön.
<realubot> itmannen: Tack för informationen. Jag satt precis och oroade mig för om du fick någon mat i dig eller inte ikväll.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jodå. det är den tredje måltiden idag. Men efter detta får det vara nog för idag iaf
 * itmannen torkar gele ur tangentbordet. Jisses vad det skvätter
<realubot> Hahaha
<realubot> Nafallo: Du behöver bo billigare. Kan du inte flytta in i data centret?
<itmannen> realubot,  Min hustru tycker jag är sinnessjuk som äter dom.
<Nafallo> realubot: det ar inte billigare, och nej ;-)
<realubot> itmannen: Ja. Din fru är väl... arab?
<realubot> itmannen: Om hon är muslim så ser hon väl nite mellan fingrarna med ditt grisätande?
<itmannen> realubot,  Helt rätt. Så det är inte så populärt med gris
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä hon är kristen. Som tur är.
<realubot> Nej. Det förstår jag.
<realubot> Aha, kristen. Det gör det lite enklare. Då är det inte religionen som gör att hon stör sig på grisätandet då.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nej det är nog själva intagandet av denna underbara föda
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Jag har nog aldrig ätit grisötter faktiskt.
<itmannen> realubot,  Nä det är inte alla som gillar det. lika som med surströmming
<Nafallo> jag hade problem att hita mat pa grisfotter...
<Nafallo> s/hit/&t/
<realubot> Dom ser inte så aptitliga ut råa i.a.f.: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c1/HK_Kwun_Tong_Shui_Wo_Street_Market_Pork_Legs_28.jpg
<Nafallo> det lilla jag hittade var det inget fel pa.
<Nafallo> vara bara for lite.
<itmannen> det finns ju hur mycket mat som helst på dom.
<Nafallo> hrm.
<Nafallo> jag hittade mest ben och fett, och sa lite mat i mitten.
<itmannen> Ett år kokade jag själv. Inte ens hunden åt dom :D
<realubot> Hehe
<realubot> Då är det illa.
<realubot> När hunden nobbar maten så är det dålig klass.
<itmannen> realubot,  Jo dom blev nog inte helt ok
<itmannen> Jah hade i för mycket gelantin så det blev en stor 10-litersklump som inte gick att få isär :D
 * Nafallo shrugs uncomfortably
<itmannen> Men nu är det nog för i afton. Ha de gott kanalen. Och kom ihåg. Inget Offtopic här
<realubot> itmannen: Good night itman.
<itmannen> See you
<peyam2> min skype klagar på remote cound
<peyam2> sound
<peyam2> hur fixar jag det
<peyam2> remot sound problem
<villevic> Halla, ar det mojligt att gora en netinstall fran livecdn
<CasperN> sover alla?
<peyam2> nej
<CasperN> då har jag en underbar fråga som ni inte kommer kunna hjälpa mig med
<CasperN> för att vara snäll så har jag redan googlat den http://tinyurl.com/cw3yjev
<CasperN> och precis alla resultat behandlar samma situation
<CasperN> utan lösning
<CasperN> heelt fantastiskt, det har fungerat felfritt i säkert 6 år med samma utrustning, men inte längre
<CasperN> alla andra datorer fungerar dock
<CasperN> så jag skulle gissa på att det har men mjukvara att göra
<peyam2> hur menar du
<peyam2> när uppstår problemet ? när du logar in til wifin?
<CasperN> jag skulle inte ens bli förvånad om denna datorn fungerar om jag bootar ett annat os, har dock inte provat
<CasperN> jag kan inte få webuit på 192.168.10.1
<CasperN> som är min router
<peyam2> ja
<CasperN> det fungerar från alla andra datorer, men inte från ubuntu på den burk jag sitter på nu
<CasperN> som det alltid har gjort innan
<peyam2> e det en bärbar
<CasperN> nej
<CasperN> och internet och allt annat fungerar
<peyam2> e den ny installerat
<CasperN> nej
<peyam2> ubuntu suger
<peyam2> det e nog svaret
<Nafallo> ehrm.
<lag^> är du i en ubuntukanal för att tala om för alla att ubuntu suger? :o
<CasperN> peyam2: för en gång skull har du nog rätt!
<lag^> ubuntu har för det mesta funkar felfritt för mig
<CasperN> aja, det fungera inte för mig med det jag vill just nu iaf
<CasperN> och det har fungerat tidigare
<villevic> Ingen som har svar pa min fraga
<CasperN> så vad kan ha hänt?
<peyam2> ubuntu funkar inte precis är man behöver det som mest
<Nafallo> CasperN: nar slutade det fungera. vad hade du gjort just innan det slutade fungera?
<peyam2> nu kan jag inte höra ngt från min dator
<peyam2> kan ngn säga hur jag fixar de
<CasperN> Nafallo: när vet jag inte riktigt, men när jag har velat komma in där nu i veckan har det inte fungerat, senast jag hade behovet var säkert 5-6 månader sedan
<CasperN> så svårt att felsöka
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-26
<maxjezy> vad görs?
<David-A> vänta...
 * David-A :s pythonprogram skrev detta precis kl 01:23:45.67
<maxjezy> realubot, när ska du lära dig koda?
 * David-A :s pythonprogram knappar "gonatt"
<Spixx> Godmorgon alla glada!
<realubot> maxjezy: När du lär dig animera.
<HakanS> God morgon alla Ubuntu-användare
<Spixx> Mörrn
<sandelius> Tjenixen!
<sandelius> Jag sitter mest med Ubuntu på serversidan och har inte varit alltför aktiv desktopanvändare de senaste åren. Vilken språk är idag "standard" att bygga desktopapplikationer? Sist jag mixtrade var python de facto.
<Barre> HakanS: fick fu någon op-response igår?
<HakanS> Nix.
<Barre> HakanS: vad ville du då? :)
<HakanS> Jag ville bara påkalla lite uppmärksamhet att det förekom en del olämpliga diskussioner och trollningar här.
<Barre> ahhh... lite sent för mig att ta action på det nu då.
<HakanS> Ja. Fast kan ju vara bra att veta.
<Spixx> illa ifall det trollas här :P vem var det som var så ond :D?
<epzil0n> bah, att man alltid ska få problem med locales.. nu verkar det som att jag skickar rätt men kan inte se åäö
<epzil0n> systemet är på engelska, t-bordet på svenska och skalet är på engelska också och har fått hjärnsläp minns inte hur jag fixade  sist :-/
<Spixx> ehllo
<markus__1> Hej
<einand> Karl-Olov Nordin added me as friend @ facebook :)
<K350> Var finns temanen för gnomes fönster-dekorator?
<hr13> hej alla, jag behöver lite matte hjälp. det var över 20 år sedan jag räkande sånthär och nu behöver dottern hjälp tänkte att det kanske finns någon som kan hjälpa till. så två tal x och y, x är det mindre talet x-y=11 och x*2+y*3=13 hur löser man detta på enklast sätt, vore tacksam för hjälp
<maxjezy> wb Sterk
<K350> x måste väl vara det större talet i x-y=11
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) tjena
<Sterk> K350: ja.
<maxjezy> ska x och y ha samma variablar i båda fallen?
<Sterk> maxjezy: allt väl?
<maxjezy> Sterk, mycket väl godkänt
<maxjezy> själv?
<K350> c
<Sterk> maxjezy: helt okej. hur är det i kanalen?
<K350> antar att x är 5 och y är 1 i den senare ekvationen
<K350> alltså 5*2+1*3=13
<K350> eller?
<maxjezy> Sterk, nivån har blivit bättre
<hr13> det mindre talet skall vara *2 och det större talet *3
<maxjezy> lite mer offtopic, lite mer hjälp till stackars vilsna människor utan svar på frågor
<Sterk> K350: när du bara skriver "x" är det underförstått att framför x så finns 1.
<maxjezy> hr13, när jag googlar detta får jag ett diagram https://www.google.se/search?q=x*2%2By*3%3D13&oq=x*2%2By*3%3D13&sugexp=chrome,mod=3&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#hl=sv&safe=active&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&q=x*2%2By*3&oq=x*2%2By*3&gs_l=serp.3..0i30l3j0i10i30.18002.18002.1.18274.1.1.0.0.0.0.103.103.0j1.1.0...0.0...1c.1.D2xyyGCEztE&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=129614849321b6d8&bpcl=38897761&
<maxjezy> biw=1280&bih=636
<maxjezy> kan det hjälpa dig?
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) låter bra. hjälpt någon själ?
<maxjezy> Sterk, jorå
<maxjezy> mest googlat, jag är ju i nivå med en ärt-hjärna
<K350> hh
<hr13> K350, problemet är att x skall vara det mindre talet
<Sterk> maxjezy: nice. har philip5 varit aktiv medan man själv har varit inaktiv?
<maxjezy> Sterk, ja, fast tystlåten.
<maxjezy> och inte allt för ofta.
<K350> hr13: Hm, det var onelkligen ett problem . För jag får det bara att funka om det är tvärtom
<K350> hr13: Tvärsäker på att x ska vaa mindre och y större?
<Sterk> maxjezy: okej. antar att det också varit mindre gräl?
<hr13> Nu skriver dotter
<hr13> uppgiften lyder
<K350> Det här har jag inte gjort på tjugo decenier lol
<hr13> differensen av två tal är 11. om man mutiplicerar den mindre talet med 2 och det större talet med 3 och sedan adderar talen blir summan 13. FRÅGA: vilka är de (ursprungliga ) talen?
 * K350 gnuggar de små grå
<K350> hr13: ok, jag har det X är mindre än noll
<hr13> jo det tänkte vi också! men vad liksom hehe :) / dottern
<K350> hr13: han gon....
<hr13> hmm?
<K350> hr13: -8 :-)
<Spookan> Åh, matte, så tråkigt hehe. ;)
<K350> hr13: -8*2+1*3=13
<Sterk> Spookan: tjena :). hur mår du och grannen?
<Spookan> Sterk: Jag mår bara bra, grannen har lämnat denna värld. ;) Hur är det med dig då?
<maxjezy> Sterk, jepp
<Sterk> Spookan: haha det tvivlar jag din granne gjort. kanske du som tagit paus från hen?
<hr13> K350,  TACK! Det lite viktigare dårå, Kan du på något sätt förklara hur du gjorde eller provade du dig fram? :D / dottern
<maxjezy> K350, galet vad smart du är
<Spookan> Sterk: Kan vara så, han har ju så kassa filmer nu för tiden. ;)
<Sterk> hur har ubuntu 12.10 tåget gått för er tappra själar som vågat testa?
<maxjezy> Sterk, jag testade med virtuell box men det sket sig snabbt
<maxjezy> att ladda "startmenyn" tog mig typ 5-10 sek
<maxjezy> oacceptabelt
<hr13> ogillar unity på 12.4 / dottern
<HakanS> K350: Hur får du -8 - 1 att bli 11?
<Spookan> Sterk: Jag ska testa att slänga in det på den nya servern jag fick.
<Sterk> maxjezy: I see. dom lovar att Ubuntu 13.04 kommer vara rapp.
<hr13> HakanS, -+- = + med paranteser osv..
<Sterk> Spookan: :) kan det vara så att du överkonsumerat hens filmer att du inte har något kvar och kolla?
<K350> HakanS: Jag har inte komiit så långt änlol
<Sterk> HakanS: :) tjena. hur går det med kubuntu 12.10? lika illa som kubuntu 12.04 :P?
<Spookan> Sterk: Kan vara så.. ;)
<HakanS> Sterk: Det går bra.
<hr13> HakanS, det är ju -8-3 = 11 när det är minus och minus  bredvid varandra omvandlas det till + enligt pamudas :) /dottern
<maxjezy> Sterk, lovar och lovar
<Sterk> hr13: nej
<maxjezy> "Systemet innehåller alla program som du kan tänkas behöva"
<maxjezy> redan vid downloadsidan är det fullt av lögner
<Sterk> hr13: det är -8--3=-8+3
<HakanS> hr13: y var ju 1
<K350> hr13: ok, jag medger..det måste finnas att zätt att klura ut det hrä på ...
<maxjezy> hr13, hur gammal är dottern?
<HakanS> K350: -8*2 + 1*3 = -13
<maxjezy> vill veta vilken nivå matematik vi i kanalen inte klarar av
<K350> HakanS: jo, det skrev jag tidigare..men det är inte en differens på 11 mellan -8 och 1 som sagt
<Sterk> :) vad är det för matematik och vad är frågan?
<hr13> maxjezy, 17 går tvåan på gymnasiet
<Sterk> hr13: börjat natur?
<K350> Sterk: scrollla upp så ser ud frågan
<Sterk> då läser hon matematik c
<hr13> Sterk, handel - business .) / dottern
<Sterk> hr13: :) jaha.. bara naturare som har mycket matte... bra grejer
<hr13> Sterk, nej jag läser matematik 2B just nu :) / dottern
<K350> hr13: HakanS visst det går att prova sig fram. Men det bord eju finnas ett bättre sätt - so jag inte kan,:-p
<Sterk> hr13: talet är väldigt enkelt att lösa
<Sterk> :) dock vette tusan om jag orkar hjälpa
<hr13> Sterk, det handlar om att bryta ut x och y först ellerhur? :) / dottern
<Sterk> hr13: okej jag kan väl hjälpa dig lite
<K350> hr13: -4*2+7*3=13
<Sterk> hr13: 2*x + 3*y=13 och y-x=11  inte sant?
<K350> hr13: -4-7 har en differens på 11 - -4*2+7*3=13 Voila
<K350> hr13: x-y=11 är fel..det rä differensen osm är elva här -4-7=-11
<hr13> K350, hur vet du att det är -4 då? :o / jennifer
<Sterk> hr13: då kan du skriva: y=11+x... inte sant? sedan 2x+3(11+x)=13
<Sterk> hr13: strunta i turken han vet inte vad han yrar om :).
<K350> hr13: Jag provad emig fram. Om vi håller oss till uppgiften som bara sa att det är en differens på 11 så stämmer det ju om x=-4 och y=7
<Sterk> 2x+33+3x=13 -> 5x+33=13 -> 5x=13-33 -> 5x=-20 -> x=-4
<Sterk> hr13: :) nu har jag varit väldigt snäll som förklarat hur du räknar.
<Sterk> :) har du x så kan du enkelt få y
<Sterk> done
<Sterk> kurden klappar sig själv på axeln
<hr13> tack Sterk K350  för hjälpen
<maxjezy> hr13, glöm inte tacka mig
<Sterk> hr13: np. sådant bör man kunna om man även :) läser matematik på universitet.
<K350> hr13: hr13 np, bara kul :-)
<hr13> absolut tack maxjezy
<maxjezy> jag gav ett exempel på hur man inte ska tänka
<maxjezy> hr13, så lite så.
<maxjezy> ibland räcker inte google
<hr13> :-)
<hr13> åter igen tack
<maxjezy> Sterk, du som ska bli läkare
<maxjezy> varför behöver du matte?
<hr13> jag återkommer om vi kör fast ;-)
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) läkare är dumma, men vi har hel del lika kurser... dock mer matematik och kemi
<maxjezy> Sterk, hur känner du inför avreglerandet av apoteksmarknaden?
<maxjezy> känns det som en bra framtid?
<maxjezy> jag tycker dagens läkare är dumma med
<Sterk> :) sorry håller på hjälper en kotte med flash
<maxjezy> aja, dissa mig!
<hr13> nu måste jag gå, återigen tack för hjälpen Sterk K350  och maxjezy med ;-)
<K350> Jag håller på med ett dialog baserat CLI för pirateplay - anävder deras api. Byggeri bash om någn har lust att joina
<K350> Vad heter fönster dekoreraren i lxde?
<maxjezy> kan det vara lxappearance?
<Sterk> hmm hur fixar man ppapi om dennes google chrome ej ens visar ppapi i inställningar för plugins?
<maxjezy> Sterk, finns den inte bara till chromium då?
<Sterk> maxjezy: ppapi finns bara till google chrome
<Sterk> chromium saknar
<maxjezy> Sterk chrome://flags
<maxjezy> testat där?
<Sterk> maxjezy: chrome://plugins/ vet jag
<Sterk> den syns inte ens där för denne
<maxjezy> finns inte ens där för mig
<Sterk> maxjezy: vad händer om du gör: google-chrome --enable-plugins
<Sterk> maxjezy: stäng chrome innan
<Sterk> maxjezy: sorry fel fönster
<Sterk> :)
<maxjezy> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.8400]
<maxjezy> (c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. Med ensamrätt.
<maxjezy> C:\Users\jezy>google-chrome --enable-plugins
<maxjezy> 'google-chrome' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
<maxjezy> operable program or batch file.
<Peyam> Hej
<maxjezy> HÃ¥!
<Peyam> Tkr ni at det är rätt tid att köpa sig en SSD?
<_Trullo> aldrig fel med en ssd
<Peyam> ja men priset o allt annat
<Peyam> känns som atde  när som helt faller ner i pris
<Peyam> det e bara en tidsfråga
<Sterk> _Trullo: flyter det på bra?
<markus__1> Men hur i hhh kan jag få reda på vad det kostar att lägga upp en annons på blocket
<markus__1> det var ju inte tydligt
<markus__1> skitsajt
<Markk> et står när du väljer att lägga upp en, det varierar mellan kategorierna.
<markus__1> vilken kass sida
<markus__1> hittar inte ens inloggningsmöjlighet
<Peyam> dete kanske du som suger påde
<markus__1> dete?
<markus__1> kan inte det ordet
<Peyam> Det är kanske du som suger fett på det!
<Peyam> Fan satt på tuben , en gnällig gamling började trakka mig med rasistiska kommentarer
<Peyam> Rösta på SD som om jag bryr mig!
<Peyam> synd att det finns såna människor i Sverige
<markus__1> Japp
 * Peyam är sur
<maxjezy> 2222
<andol> maxjezy: Illa vald alternativ-port för sshd? :)
<maxjezy> klockan var 22:22
<maxjezy> därför jag skrev så
<maxjezy>  har blivit lite utav en tradition de senaste 2 dagarna
<epzil0n> :)
<epzil0n> så vad händer?
<maxjezy> ekonomiskt tjaffs här i hemmet
<maxjezy> jag säger att alla pengar är mina, frugan vill ha pengar
<maxjezy> jag sätter henne på plats men hon blir upprörd
<maxjezy> vad händer där?
<epzil0n> hehe, låter ju lagom kul.. inte mycket kärringen ligger och snarkar och jag slösurfar och halvglor på tv :D
<Spookan> einand: Tjena! Är du med i Deviantart?
<Peyam> maxjezy: jag vet inte vad du ska göra med din fruga
<epzil0n> han har ju redan gjort det :D
<djdingo14> Var i Sverige kan jag köpa ett svenskt IBM Model M-tangentbord?
<djdingo14> Enda tangentbordet som går att använda, men säljs inte längre i vanliga affärer.
<djdingo14> Och kan inte beställa från utlandet då de då inte har Å, Ä och Ö på rätt ställen o.s.v.
<maxjezy> ja, ja vet inte.
<djdingo14> Tyvärr gick mitt gamla sönder för några år sedan efter åratals slag och sparkar, och har känt mig naken sedan dess.
<maxjezy> sådärja /clear /timestamp on
<djdingo14> Jo, du vet. Men du vägrar säga.
<djdingo14> Du sitter säkert på ett helt laget med fabriksnya sådana.
<andol> djdingo14: Köpa från England då säg? Blir ju kanske fel text på vissa tangent, men har väl i övrigt rätt layout?
<djdingo14> Måste vara svenskt... det är halva grejen, lite.
<djdingo14> Är övertygad om att det finns sådana kvar någonstans, men att hitta dem...
<andol> Ähh, tangentbordet tittar man väl ändå inte på när man skriver? :)
<andol> Tja, känns som en typisk begagnad-marknad grej?
<djdingo14> Fanns inget på B-locket eller Trader-a.
<djdingo14> Men helst vill jag ju ha ett som är i nyskick och inte ett begagnat.
<djdingo14> Det är för mig obegripligt att de inte tillverkar nya sådana.
<djdingo14> Kanske i svart och med WinKey.
<djdingo14> Men inget extra.
<andol> Finns ju ett antal moderna varianter som åtminstone är inspirerad utav M-tangentbordet, med mekaniska tangenter etc, fast de kanske inte kommer tillräckligt nära?
<djdingo14> Jag vet inte riktigt vad du syftar på i så fall.
<andol> http://www.daskeyboard.com/ exempelvis. Tycker mig även ha sett folk referera till andra modeller, även om jag inte kommer på tittlar på dessa.
<djdingo14> Det där är skitfult, saknar symboler och är svindyrt...
<djdingo14> Det är verkligen löjligt hur svårt det har blivit att hitta vettig hårdvara.
<djdingo14> Kollade nyss igenom alla tangentbord på Dustin... inte ett enda vettigt där.
<maxjezy> djdingo14, du har ju microsoft tangentbord för typ 300 bagis
<maxjezy> bäst på marknaden
<Fogge> Dagens moderna mekaniska tangentbord är så varierade att du kan hitta en switchtyp som passar dig
<maxjezy> http://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010470580/microsoft-wireless-desktop-800-black-usb/#intcmp=searchProvider_dacsa
<maxjezy> där är ett riktigt bra paket
<djdingo14> maxjezy: Totalt skräp.
<djdingo14> Vill ha IBM Model M. :|
<maxjezy> djdingo14, har du testat det eller är du bara full av skit?
<maxjezy> och, om du inte är full av skit, vad gör det till skräp?
<maxjezy> läser man kommentarerna om tangentbordet på dustin ger användarna det fullt betyg
<maxjezy> djdingo14, 17 användare som ger det toppbetyg, inga negativa kommentarer alls
<andol> maxjezy: Alltså, med tanke på hur olika prefenser folk kan ha vad gäller tangentbord så är det liksom inte nödvändigtvis linjärt ifall ett tangentbord är bra eller ej.
<maxjezy> andol, ja men om alla andra är nöjda, då undrar jag ju om djdingo14 har testat det
<andol> maxjezy: Särskilt då det länkade tangentbordet inte alls verkar vara särskillt likt IBM M.
<andol> maxjezy: Ja, alla andra som är nöjda därför att det köpt det tangentbordet, därför att de var ute efter den sortens tangentbord.
<maxjezy> undrar mest varför det är totalt skräp
<maxjezy> utan att ha testat det tycker jag det är magstarkt att säga att det är skräp iaf
<djdingo14> Har en MS-mus som är väldigt bra, men vill inte ha tangentbord som inte är IBM Model M.
<djdingo14> Har inte testat just det tangentbordet, men en massa andra billiga.
<djdingo14> De är alla skräp enligt mig.
<EAG> kan ni inte diskutera nått intressant istället=
<maxjezy> om det hade kostat 4000 hade det varit bra?
<EAG> montering av nätverksshares på en androidenhet t ex
<djdingo14> maxjezy: Va?
<maxjezy> EAG, nah, något mer intressant isf
<maxjezy> djdingo14, hade det varit bättre om det kostat mer pengar?
<djdingo14> Varför i helvete skulle det varit det?
<maxjezy> för alla billiga är skräp
<maxjezy> om det hade varit dyrare kanske du inte skulle varit negativ till det?
<djdingo14> ...
<djdingo14> Om det inte är IBM Model M gillar jag det inte.
<maxjezy> så, då är det inte billiga tangentbord du inte gillar
<maxjezy> utan allt som inte är IBM Model M
<djdingo14> Eller om det finns något som på riktigt är som dem.
<djdingo14> Men det är aldrig så.
<djdingo14> Jag skulle t.ex. gärna vilja ha ett nyproducerad tangentbord som är exakt som dem fast svart och med WinKey.
<djdingo14> Men de görs inte.
<djdingo14> Så enda chansen är att på något sätt komma över ett gammalt.
<maxjezy> det innebär att alla tangentbord i världen förutom just ett gammalt tangentbord från IBM är skräp.
<djdingo14> Alla som jag testat i alla fall.
<djdingo14> Och jag har testat många.
<maxjezy> men inte detta.
<djdingo14> Nej, men inget tyder på att det är "ordentligt".
<maxjezy> jag kan gå i god för att det är bra, riktigt bra
<maxjezy> jag jämnför med tangentbord i dyrare klassen
<maxjezy> har ett logitech som är betydligt dyrare
<maxjezy> nästan 3 ggr priset
<maxjezy> men det är inte ens så bra
<maxjezy> och det är bra, logitechen alltså
<djdingo14> Pja...
<djdingo14> Jag gillar Model M väldigt mycket rent estetiskt också.
<djdingo14> http://www.clickykeyboards.com/
 * djdingo14 börjar dregla.
<djdingo14> http://www.pckeyboard.com/
<djdingo14> Detta är riktig datorporr.
<maxjezy> alltså dessa LED projektorer, 30 000 timmar brinntid
<veryape> jag vill ha ett nyproducerat keytronic ergoforce2
<veryape> et tangentbordet  var verkligen sjukt jävla skönt
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-27
<maxjezy> man läser och ser dagligen nyheter om hur företag kör över människor, de beter sig som organiserade kriminella men de har oftast lagen bakom sig, och elsa 93 år blir utan telefon i månader när tvister uppstår.
<maxjezy> kommunikation kanske borde bli skattebelagt
<emka> Hej. jag har en server med 10.04 LTS
<emka> den har inte access ut mot nätet men skulle behöva installera php5-curl på den. kan man smidigt ladda ner den lokalt, flytta till server och installera med apt-get?
<emka> att flytta den är inga problem, men vart kan jag hittat paketet och hur installerar jag det från en fil?
<emka> löste det
<coffen> ok
<emka> det var ju inte så knepigt :P
<epzil0n> ser ni mina åäö?
<epzil0n> inga problem lokalt, kan skriva tecknen i terminalen osv men i skalet e det mongo :-/
<epzil0n> damn those locales
<epzil0n> och det funkar ju med olika buntus men inte nu i arch och jag har ett svenskt system med svenskt t-bord, any clue?
<lag^> jag ser inte dina åäö
<Markk> < epzil0n> ser ni mina åäö?
<Markk> epzil0n: Jag ser dina åäö. :)
<epzil0n> najs
<epzil0n> Markk: ser dina med men det e nått kajko med skalet
<epzil0n> jag far val censurera dom da! :D
<epzil0n> pratar ju mest engelska so no big deal really ;)
<epzil0n> orka mecka med servern igen liksom..
<epzil0n> Info:      Processes 29 Uptime 78 days Memory 59.3/374.0MB Runlevel 2 Client Irssi 0.8.15 inxi 1.8.4
<epzil0n> 78 dagar utan probs :)
<lag^> epzil0n: Markk menade att han ser dina konstiga åäö.
<lag^> dvs inte så som de ska vara.
<lag^> han såg det du skrev helt enkelt
<epzil0n> fattar, men tror jag skiter i det helt enkelt.. har meckat tillrackligt med det :D
<epzil0n> och Cinnarch som jag har nu e en keeper och det borde vara nog med svenskt sys och t-bord
<epzil0n> nagon som e en fena pa wireless drivers, vill byta ut bcma-pci-bridge mot broadcom-wl?
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> borde jag installa mint 14?
<Peyam> BORDE JAG?
<HeMan> smaken är som baken
<HeMan> jag har inte kört mint så jag vet inte
<maxjezy> okej, nu har jag varit sjuk typ 35 dagar, riktig snuva och feber, någon som har tips på en bra huskur?
<HeMan> frisk luft, massa C-vitamin och en bunt vitlök
<HeMan> varje dag
<Peyam> maxjezy: KAy jang?
<Peyam> finns på apotek och håll dig jävligt varm när du sover till du svettar skiten ur dig
<Peyam> på morgonen är du bra igen
<maxjezy> HeMan, precis den kuren har ja lite kört på
<epzil0n> maxjezy: en ordentlig fylla botar de mesta :D
<epzil0n> toddy, varmt vatten, lite socker, citron och myyycket whiskey :P
<christoffer> Toga party i kyla ...gäller att låta viruset få ordentligt fäste i kroppen så att immunförsvaret reagerar med kraft...så länge man bara är lite förkyld, till och från, så är min upplevelse att kroppen inte "tar det på allvar".
<christoffer> med andra ord gäller att däcka under ordentligt innan man kan bli bättre =)
<christoffer> aja nu är det dags att handla lite mat
<Fogge> Feber i 35 dagar? GÅ TILL EN LÄKARE.
<peyam> tjena
<peyam> Nu kör man ubuntu
<peyam> Hur installa jag grafik deriverna
<peyam> ?
<peyam> additional drivers finns ej
<peyam> Kan ngn hjälpa
<maxjezy> peyam, kör du inte intel?
<peyam> kom igen nu grabbar
<peyam> kan ngn hjälpa?
<HakanS> peyam: Är det bara män som får hjälpa dig?
<peyam> nej
<peyam> alla kan
<peyam> Jag har laddat ner min driver
<peyam> nu måste jag installa den
<peyam> Hur gör jag det.
<peyam> Den finns på Home
<peyam> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64
<HakanS> Vad har du för grafikkort?
<peyam> AMD
<peyam> Radeon HD 6780
<peyam> Den e rätt
<peyam> Jag vet inte hur jag ska installera den bara
<peyam> de
<peyam> hallååå
<peyam> ngn här
<peyam> internet dör
<peyam> varannan minut
<peyam> HakanS: så.. vad ska jag göra?
<peyam> meh va fan
<peyam> kom igen
<peyam> hjälp
<HakanS> Jag har inte AMD-grafik, så jag vet inte hur man gör.
<peyam> HakanS:
<Dynamit> herre min jessus snart måste man be om tålamod
<peyam> yes
<HakanS> peyam: Hittade detta: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/129200#129200
<Dynamit> snart har jag lust hoppa in i datorn och hoppa ur människans skärm och ge den kok stryk
<peyam> but it makes me crazy
<peyam> u know how I am
<Dynamit> tack och lov Cyan hjälper mig nu
<peyam> DKMS part of installation failed.  Please refer to /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log for details
<ibm> och folk kallar mig att vänta
<ibm> snacka om att någon tog rekordet så snabbt
<ibm> nu när ni ändå snackar om drivrutiner vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<HakanS> ibm: Vad har du för modem? Vad har du för problem?
<maxjezy> hej
<maxjezy> man borde göra en snorboll stor som en fotboll
<maxjezy> sen försöka sälja på tradera
<maxjezy> har så mycket snor över här hemma
<maxjezy> http://dvice.com/pics/dirtyKeyboard.jpg
<maxjezy> sådär ser det ut på microsoft
<HakanS> maxjezy: Erkänn att det är du som tagit bilden hemma hos dig ;)
<Dynamit> modem vad är det HakanS???? Jag vet bara hur nätverksurtag ser ut :P
<einand> i think this guy lost his girl http://maxgif.com/8bw
<einand> realubot: jag åkte förbi dig idag
<realubot> einand: Varförö då?
<maxjezy> HakanS, nej herregud, jag röker inte tobak
<maxjezy> jahappahajja!
<maxjezy> nu kanski derski moski offskitoppskishattski litski merski?
<maxjezy> analen torkar ur
<maxjezy> kanalen
<realubot> HakanS: maxjezy Tobak-prat är trevligt men tas med fördel privat.
<ibm> nu när ni ändå snackar om drivrutiner vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> jag vet inte vad det är för modem
<ibm> din sitter i en lenovo thinkpad
<ibm> alltså lenovo Thinkpad R51e
<ibm> vet någon hur man gör detta
<maxjezy> ibm, har du drivrutiner?
<ibm> nej
<maxjezy> vad heter modemet?
<ibm> var hittar jag det någonstans
<maxjezy> antagligen ingenstans
<ibm> ingen arning
<maxjezy> ta reda på vad modemet heter till en början
<ibm> hur gör jag det
<maxjezy> lshw i terminalen ger all hårdvaruinfo
<maxjezy> !pastebin
<ubot2> pastebin är en tjänst du kan använda för att klistra in text som är fler än tre rader, tex konfigurationsfiler, scripts, felmeddelanden m.m. - http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maxjezy> sen postar du det i den länken där
<maxjezy> och postar det här sen
<maxjezy> länken du får ut
<ibm> här får du länken http://paste.ubuntu.com/1392960/
<ibm> oj massa med info
<maxjezy> IXP SB400 AC'97 Modem Controller
<maxjezy> där är ditt modem
<ibm> aha
<ibm> ok
<maxjezy> bäst är att du försöker själv nu
<maxjezy> använd den info du har, gå in på google
<maxjezy> skriv i den info du har, och ubuntu i sökfältet
<ibm> xubuntu menar du
<ibm> eller
<maxjezy> nej, antingen ubuntu eller linux
<maxjezy> xubuntu kommer inte ge dig mycket till träffar då det endast är få som använder det
<maxjezy> men, du har antagligen en drivrutin installerad redan
<maxjezy> har du testat ringa upp med modemet?
<ibm> jag får bara fram drivrutiner för ljud kort
<ibm> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=IXP+SB400+AC%2797+Modem+Controller&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#hl=sv&gs_nf=3&pq=ixp%20sb400%20ac%2797%20modem%20controller&cp=39&gs_id=7x&xhr=t&q=IXP%20SB400%20AC%2797%20Modem%20Controller%20ubuntu&pf=p&client=ubuntu&hs=UYp&tbo=d&channel=fs&sclient=psy-ab&oq=IXP+SB400+AC%2797+Modem+Controller+ubuntu&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=98a43b138e4e41b9&bpcl=38897761&biw=996&bih=593
<ibm> nej det går inte
<ibm> den funkar inte alls
<maxjezy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#head-f229b8b898575bbd996c4dac3de0772d430f2a02
<maxjezy> sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp
<maxjezy> kan du köra i terminalen
<ibm> nej
<ibm> xfce
<maxjezy> det är skitsamma
<maxjezy> xfce har ju knappast några specifika appar
<ibm> men jag har inte gnome
<ibm> funkar det ändå
<maxjezy> det tror jag
<HakanS> ibm: Har du något abonnemang för uppringt internet?
<maxjezy> HakanS, det räcker ju med telefonlina
<maxjezy> eller?
<maxjezy> alltså det här är fan inte lätt, lixom vem använder ens uppringt internet
<HakanS> maxjezy: Ja, det räcket med telefonlina. Men man behöver ju ett nummer att ringa.
<maxjezy> HakanS, justja
<maxjezy> har inte använt telefoner på ett bra tag
<maxjezy> den infon finns säkert på operatörernas hemsidor
<ibm> nej jag vill använda modemet för att dela till en annan dator
<ibm> hur kan jag ta en skärm bild för att visa er den
<maxjezy> alltså, modem används inte till att dela saker via datorer
<ibm> jo internet
<ibm> till datorn
<maxjezy> är det stora filer du ska dela?
<ibm> internet delning
<ibm> alltså i första hand
<HakanS> Hur har du tänkt göra det med modemet?
<HakanS> Ska du koppla en telefonsladd från modemet till en annan dator?
<maxjezy> är det inte lättare att använda nätverkskort?
<maxjezy> jag trodde du skulle nostalgitrippa på segt internet
<maxjezy> eller använda leifi programvaran
<maxjezy> för att jävlas
<maxjezy> eller flooda någon fax med ASCII naket
<ibm> ja bland annat
<ibm> den andra datorn har bara en modem
<ibm> jag har en skärm bild att visa
<maxjezy> gör det
<ibm> hur kan jag visa den
<maxjezy> alltså, det du eftersträvar låter helt sjukt. men hackigt.
<maxjezy> har den drivrutiner då?
<maxjezy> men, man delar nog inte internet via 2 datorer via deras telefonmodem
<maxjezy> lättast är nog att du kopplar upp den datorn som har modem på nätet
<ibm> då kostar det minst 1000 kr
<maxjezy> varför?
<ibm> ingen bra ide alls
<ibm> men hur kan jag visa er bilden
<maxjezy> pasteall.org
<maxjezy> ladda upp den där
<maxjezy> pasteall.org/pic
<ibm> ok
<maxjezy> kan två datorer kommunicera med modem, utan en modempool?
<HakanS> Det går. Men det kräver elektronikkunskap. http://www.jagshouse.com/modem.html
<HakanS> ibm: Jag tror inte att det är något att ge sig in på.
<maxjezy> har datorerna andra kommunikationsportar?
<maxjezy> usb?
<maxjezy> webcam?
<maxjezy> microfoner?
<maxjezy> cd läsare?
<maxjezy> alla desas alternativ erbjuder lättare internetdelning än via r11 kabel
<ibm> det funkar inte det är nåt skumt här
<ibm> http://www.pasteall.org/37587/php
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/
<maxjezy> lättare om du laddar upp bilden på bildavdelningen
<maxjezy> de där var avdelningen för kod
<ibm> aha
<ibm> ok
<maxjezy> får ja fråga vad det är för dator som ska ha den delade internetet sedan?
<maxjezy> om den inte har nätverkskort måste den vara gammal
<maxjezy> och, kommer den kunna hantera internet?
<maxjezy> helgar ändan målet med medlen?
<maxjezy> realubot din lata gubbe
<maxjezy> hjälp till här nu
<ibm> ja vänta
<ibm> här länken http://pasteall.org/pic/40979
<maxjezy> herregud vad kanaler du sitter i
<ibm> här kolla
<ibm> den bättre http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<ibm> det står nåt där
<ibm> the device not working
<ibm> det kan inte vara svårt
<HakanS> Fixa det då ;)
<HakanS> Men varför?
<ibm> jag vet redan hur man delar från wireless till nätverk alltså min internet
<maxjezy> fan det här är den mest intressanta diskussionen sedan 2007
<ibm> så fort modemet är fixat fixar jag resten
<ibm> kan ni hjälpa mig nu med drivrutinen
<maxjezy> klicka i den där andra pluppen då
<maxjezy> using smartlink software modem deamon from sl-modem-deamon (proprietary)
<maxjezy> och verkställ det
<ibm> jag har provat redan
<ibm> det funkar inte ändå
<HakanS> Modemet kanske är trasigt.
<ibm> jag måste installera något drivrutin som funkar
<ibm> nej
<ibm> modemet funkar i windows
<ibm> den är inte trasig
<ibm> men det jag vill göra funkar inte i windows på samma sätt som jag vill
<HakanS> Hur testade du modemet i Windows?
<ibm> jag hade en internet anslutning
<ibm> funkade utan problem
<maxjezy> kan du inte bara stoppa i ett nätverkskort i datorn som inte har ett?
<ibm> nej
<maxjezy> finns ingen pcmcia port?
<ibm> modemet har bättre amper värde
<maxjezy> aja, det förklarar ju saken
<ibm> som sagt
<ibm> den är ju gammal
<maxjezy> måste vara skitgammal
<maxjezy> jag får en känsla av att du bygger en bomb
<ibm> ha ha
<ibm> ha ha
<HakanS> ibm: Vad är det som inte fungerar när du aktiverar "smartlink software modem deamon from sl-modem-deamon (proprietary)" ?
<ibm> modemet funkar inte ändå
<maxjezy> kommer det fram en ruta som säger att det inte funkar?
<maxjezy> eller känner den andra datorn inte av "sladden imellan"
<HakanS> På vilket sätt funkar det inte? Vad gör du för att konstatera att det inte fungerar?
<ibm> finns inte några inställningar att göra där det finns för wifi och nätverks kort
<ibm> som det borde finnas
<ibm> och även om jag aktiverar den säger den att den inte funkar som den ska ordentlig
<ibm> kan jag inte bara installera ett drivrutin för modemet
<maxjezy> aja, lycka till ska du ha iaf :)
<ibm> istället för att få denna att funka
<ibm> varför
<ibm> vad menar du
<ibm> är det inte enklare
<ibm> än att hålla på och lista varför den inte funkar
<maxjezy> installera windows kanske
<HakanS> Jag tror inte att du hittar någon annan än den som visas. Men leta på.
<maxjezy> HakanS, kan det finnas någon äldre linux som har stöd för det modemet tro?
<maxjezy> kärna
<HakanS> Vet ej. Kanske.
<HakanS> Nu är det dags att sova.
<ibm> quantal-backports behöver jag aktivera den?
<ibm> kan det vara felet då?
<ibm> hallå
<ibm> är någon kvar
<ibm> maxjezy är du kvar
<ibm> maxjezy kan det här vara felet
<ibm> alltså att aktivera quantal-backports
<ibm> kan den fixa felet
<maxjezy> misstänker att det inte skulle hjälpa
<maxjezy> men gå på din magkänsla
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-28
<ibm> vad är den till annars
<ibm> alltså dessa uppdateringar
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<realubot> ibm: Vad är problemet?
<realubot> einand: http://www.svd.se/naringsliv/digitalt/slutet-for-oppna-internet_7705258.svd
<realubot> Läst?
<DrLinux> Kan inte ansluta med trådbundet, vad behöver jag troligen fixa till?
<Spixx> ifup eth0 :D?
<Spixx> kolla så att kabeln sitter i
<DrLinux> Spixx, den sitter i.. tråkigt nog:p
<Spixx> ;)
<Spixx> vad säger ethtool eth0 (eller vad din device heter)
<Nordberg> Har ett tag misstänkt att min laptops vänteläge inte riktigt funkar och att det är därför jag uppleve dålig batteritid
<Nordberg> Kan ju säga case closed när den plötsligt började spela musik i sitt case...
<NeverW8> Har du ändrat några "power-settings"?
<Nordberg> Nope, den står på vänteläge när locket stängs både på batteri och på ström
<DrLinux> Ingen som har tips på vad som gör att endast wlan fungerar? (ej kabel)
<Barre> DrLinux: sladden är inte ikopplad? kortet har inte IP konfigurerat? DHCP servern delar inte ut address? switchen är trasig? switchen är inte påslagen? fel på drivrutinen för nätverkskortet? nätverksortet är trasigt? <insert other reason here>   :)
<NeverW8> DrLinux: Fungerar inte lan porten säger du?
<NeverW8> DrLinux: öppna terminalen och skriv följande: sudo dhclient -r   sen skriver du    sudo dhclient    efter det så skriver du    ifdown eth0     och därefter   ifup eth0     och sist     /etc/init.d/network restart    (om inte det fungerar så skriv  /etc/init.d/networking restart )
<NeverW8> Med sladden i dvs
<DarkLobster> När jag ssh:ar till en annan server och för över filer så brukar det bli så att filerna får fel grupp. Mitt konto tillhör bl.a backup och www-data, gissa vilken grupp filerna som ska till webservern får :-p? Vet nån hur man kan styra vilken grupp överförda filer får? Nåt slags default-inställning i ssh? Fast gärna specifikt för /var/www-mappen..
<NeverW8> DarkLobster: Hey dude. är det när du använder program så som scp?
<DarkLobster> DarkLobster: Inte bara scp, ansluter med utvecklingsmiljön och för över den vägen också. Om inte den använder scp typ bakom kulissen så..
<DarkLobster> bleep
<DarkLobster> NeverW8:
<HeMan> DarkLobster: sätt group suid-biten på biblioteket som du kopierar till
<HeMan> DarkLobster: chmog g+s <mywwwdir>
<DarkLobster> HeMan: Ok, ska pröva!
<NeverW8> DarkLobster: Du kan ju flytta objekt/filer från ett ställe direkt till ett annat. tex scp server@minserver.se:test.txt dator@127.0.0.1:/var/www          eller liknande (EXEMPELVIS)
<NeverW8> Lyssna på HeMan, verkar ha mer koll på saken :P
<DarkLobster> NeverW8: ;) Tack iallafall.
<Peyam> ubuntu har stora problem
<Peyam> belv tvungen o ta bort den igår
<Peyam> den har problem med internet connection. Den har problem med grafiken
<Peyam> det fan en skandal
<Peyam> va fan håller de på med
<Peyam> ta brot jävla unity likxom
<Peyam> vad var det för fel på gnome
<Barre> Peyam: är du här för att få hjälp eller enbart för att gnälla/trolla?
 * delhage gissar B
<coobra> tror det är SBS  :D
<coobra> ubuntu är så lätt att gamla tanter kan få det att fungera :D
<Peyam> skitsnack
<Peyam> Jag ville köra Octave igår
<Peyam> men den där fucking ubuntu är alltid ngt fel på
<Barre> Peyam: svara på frågan, varför är du här, ikanalen alltså?
<Peyam> jag körde olika resolutions men ändå funkade den inte
<Peyam> för o få min röst hörd
<Peyam> vad tror du
<maxjezy> Peyam, varför envisas du med ubuntu om det är problematiskt?`
<maxjezy> sen jag bytte till windows har ja knappt gnällt alls på ubuntu
<Peyam> för såna distros förstör linux rykte
<maxjezy> Peyam, äh
<Barre> Peyam: jag tror ingenting, jag ställer frågan till dig för att få veta fakta. Om det är för att trolla/gnälla så anser jag inte att du bör vara här och kommer vänligt men bestämt att be dig att lämna kanalen, men om du är ute efter hjälp så är det bättre att vara exakt i din felbeskrivning..
<Peyam> Barre: jag ger en professionell feedback. Och det ska diskuteras. det jag diskuterar är ubuntu relaterad vilket är lämpligt o diskutera i kanalen
<Peyam> Jag vill veta varför de använder unity när hela världens hatar det
<maxjezy> den som sväljer den illaluktande maten får skylla sig själv
<Peyam> Den illaluktande maten presenterar sig som världens godaste mat
<Peyam> det är problemet.
<Peyam> Och det värsta är att  mint xfce tar efter ubuntu
<maxjezy> Peyam, du känner ju lukten, vänd dig om och ät annan mat
<Peyam> hela mint går efter ubuntu. dickheads
<maxjezy> Peyam, du har ju fortfarande debian
<Barre> Peyam: förlag från mig är att ställa frågan till  Canonical Ltd och inte till en support-kanal som drivs av användare
<Peyam> maxjezy:  du fattar inte poäng
<Peyam> ja men tänk om jag vill köra ngt annat
<maxjezy> do it
<Peyam> saknar ubuntu 9
<maxjezy> vänta ett par år kanske? ubuntu och ligan kanske är tillbaka i toppform
<Peyam> jävla unity har fuckar allt
<Peyam> glöm det
<Peyam> kmr aldrig hända
<Peyam> och dete synd
<maxjezy> nej det är det inte
<maxjezy> varför använder du ens en dator?
<maxjezy> du borde satsa på tjejer
<Barre> maxjezy: lägg ner
<maxjezy> Barre, visst
<maxjezy> men varför ska folk ha så svårt att anpassa sig till byten
<Peyam> för ubuntu är katastrofalt.
<maxjezy> men byyyyt till annan dist, mac eller windows
<Peyam> för du måste veta vilka koder körs i bakgrunden när du startar din dator.
<Peyam> Jag kör windows men jag tänkte göra mina matlab filer i ubuntu
<Peyam> för o kanske få bättre prestanda.
<Peyam> inte fan visste jag att det innebär så mkt problem.
<Peyam> och köra Octave och Julia
<HakanS> Peyam: Om du har synpunkter på Ubuntu så får du ta upp det med utvecklarna. Detta är en kanal för support och loco-diskussioner.
<maxjezy> HakanS, watos locos?
<maxjezy> :)
<NeverW8> Shit vilken gnällig person
<NeverW8> Komma in hit och skapa dålig stämning
<maxjezy> ja håller med honom i att dom går fel väg
<maxjezy> utvecklarna beter sig helt knas
<maxjezy> allt handlar ju om att branda ubuntu
<maxjezy> men på vägen tappar de helt klart massa kärlek
<Barre> kaka söker maka maxjezy..... du är också ett troll i mina ögon :)
<maxjezy> Barre, jojo, har läst en hel massa mail konversationer mellan utvecklare hos ubuntu och utvecklare på programvarusidan
<maxjezy> programutvecklarna är rasande
<maxjezy> Barre, var försiktig med att skrika troll hela tiden
<maxjezy> när det väl kommer ett troll, då kommer ingen lyssna
<maxjezy> om du känner igen "cry wolf" talesättet förstår du
<maxjezy> jag är verkligen inte trollig
<maxjezy> men, nämner man ett skit får man ju titeln som ilojal och utesluts ur sekten
<maxjezy> "Cry wolf is an expression that means "raise a false alarm", derived from the fable The Boy Who Cried Wolf."
<HeMan> maxjezy: du brukar iofs vara rätt snabb att be folk prova windows vilket i denna kanalen är rätt trolligt
<maxjezy> HeMan, endast när det är passande ja
<Hoxx> hihi han var inte lite bitter heller
<maxjezy> jag överväger hur mycket jobb det är att få något att fungera i linux
<maxjezy> som användaren vill
<maxjezy> om det är nästan omöjligt
<maxjezy> då kan ja ta till windowskortet
<HeMan> maxjezy: du bad mig prova windows helt oprovocerat
<maxjezy> HeMan, ja, virtuellt iaf
<maxjezy> för att testa det
<HeMan> maxjezy: dvs jag har inga problem med linux vilket gör att du trollade
<maxjezy> HeMan, men du trodde inte på att windows 8 var bäst
<maxjezy> därför tipsade jag dig om att testköra den lite :)
<HeMan> maxjezy: för mig är det inte det, kommer aldrig att vara det
<HeMan> maxjezy: mina huvudverktyg finns inte till windows och det tar flera år innan jag blir produktiv med det
<HeMan> nåväl, nu ska jag bege mig
<maxjezy> HeMan, jo, du är ju lite datorkunnig iaf
<maxjezy> de som inte ens kan ladda upp en skärmdump kanske ska rådas i rätt riktning först
<maxjezy> jag vill bara allas bästa
<maxjezy> jag är inte genuint elak
<ibm> nu när ni ändå snackar om drivrutiner vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<Screedo> godkväll
<ibm> nu när ni ändå snackar om drivrutiner vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<Barre> maxjezy: det gör jag väl inte. Tror faktiskt inte att jag använt det uttrycket mer än två gånger i år, det råkar vara i samma kanal nästan samtidigt.
<maxjezy> aj
<larsemil> Barre: tack!
<larsemil> (lite sent svar men från hjärtat)
<Barre> larsemil: hahahah =)
<Barre> larsemil: en latency på... vadå.. tre veckor? :)
<larsemil> Barre: det beror på om det var grattis på födelsedagen eller för att jag fått ett till barn. :D
<andol> larsemil: GÃ¥r det bra att gratulera i klump? :)
<larsemil> andol: okej då. men bara för ikväll.(morgon för dig? )
<andol> larsemil: Gött :) Gratulerar!
<andol> (förmiddag)
<johanbr> jag har tänkt installera openvpn på routern och ha ett vpn igång mer eller mindre permanent för vissa nätblock - vad är bästa sättet att styra det för lanklienterna?
<johanbr> ha en separat gw för vpn och sen ändra routing på klienterna manuellt om man vill gå via vpn?
<johanbr> eller finns det nåt mer smidigt sätt?
<larsemil> HeMan: ping
<larsemil> någon annan förutom HeMan som säljer hårdvara här?
<larsemil> eller som har kontakter som kan förmedla burkar lite snabbt
<bamsefar> larsemil: Det är nog ingen annan som säljer hårdvara på samma skala som HeMan
<larsemil> nej jag tror inte heller det.
<maxjezy> larsemil, hur många ungar har du nu?
<larsemil> maxjezy: 14.
<larsemil> maxjezy: nerå. 3.
<maxjezy> inte illa
<maxjezy> jag försöker generera en till men de är inte lätt
<larsemil> svårast hos mig är att komma till skott. :D
<maxjezy> jag har haft svårt att impregnera virket
<larsemil> tråkigt. hoppas det löser sig
<HeMan> larsemil: pong
<andol> johanbr: Är iofs inte helt säker på scenariot, men OpenVPN låter dig ju sätta routing-regler i samband med uppkoppling, varpå du låter VPN-klienterna få rätt routes för sagda nätblock vid uppkoppling?
<larsemil> HeMan: har ni några burkar i lager?
<HeMan> larsemil: kan kolla i morgon
<larsemil> HeMan: (tråkigt jobbprat men jag fick akut behov av server)
<HeMan> larsemil: :)
<larsemil> HeMan: om ni har det borde ni kunna skicka så vi får innan helgen?
<HeMan> larsemil: om den är färdigbyggd och färdigtestad så borde det gå
<larsemil> HeMan: okej. jag skickar ett mail till dig och han som hjälpte oss sist.
<HeMan> larsemil: gör så!
<andol> larsemil: framförhållning? :)
<larsemil> andol: snarare oförutsedda problem. och sen en lösning som bygger på bare-metal burkar och i annan hall och finns inget att göra "rotation" med när man måste migrera lite. Så behöver en server till det.
<Peyam> sup?
<andol> larsemil: Ah, leker i flera hallar numera?
<larsemil> andol: vi köpte ju ett företag som hade en lösning i en hall i Falun.
<larsemil> och vi har inte vågat migrera servrarna till vår hall än då det är ganska stora kunder och vi inte känner vi är riktigt där än
<andol> Ah
<Peyam> hur funkar .net utveckling på ubuntu
<larsemil> sådär.
<larsemil> alltså, man vill köra visual studio om man håller på med .net
<larsemil> finns andra lösningar, men det är det man vill köra.
<Peyam> som?
<larsemil> man får väl kika på mono
<Peyam> juste
<Peyam> har den automatkomplettering?
<larsemil> inte som kan mäta sig med VS. men jag har ingen aning
<Dynamit> Man ska fan aldrig ha diskutioner eller s'ga sanningen för då är en del helt jäkla makt galna och andra som dessutom äger kanalen är jäkla ******** som bara för att man ifrågar sätter så tar de bort rösten för en så man inte ska kunna skriva och sedan kickar de än
<Dynamit> Jäkla maktgalna *************'
<Dynamit> ursäkta råkade bli här jag vräkte ur mgi det
<maxjezy> "*************" ?
<andol> Dynamit: va? :)
<maxjezy> hänga gubbe i kanalen? :)
<maxjezy> +
<Peyam> ha?
<Peyam> e sugen på cola
<johanbr> andol: jo, fast tanken var att köra vpn på routern, så att alla klienter per default ser samma sak
<Peyam> jag e dålig på d
<Peyam> jag har router
<Peyam> en
<Peyam> internet försvinner då o då så ja måste stäga av den o sätta igpng den igen
<DrLinux> fy vilken jobbig snubbe..
<maxjezy> tjenis penis alla lösdrivare!
<realubot> larsemil: Jag hör att du har lyssnat på kritiken. Jag har mer än en gång klagat på att det blir för få barn gjorda i den här kanalen.
<realubot> Äntligen någon som gör någonting åt saken!
<johanbr> woohoo! fungerande ipv6 hemma
<andol> Hejja!
<johanbr> iofs 6rd, så inte helt "native" men ändå...
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-29
<realubot> johanbr: Vad ska du med det till då?
<realubot> IPv6.
<johanbr> realubot: tja, kan vara trevligt att ha
<johanbr> komma åt hemmanätverket utan NAT, t.ex.
<lag^> Hej realubot
<lag^> Det var längesen!
<maxjezy> hej lag^
<lag^> Hej maxjezy
<maxjezy> hej johanbr
<maxjezy> och realubot
<andol> larsemil: Inte så att du av en händelse uppdaterad din piwik tidigare i veckan? http://piwik.org/blog/2012/11/security-report-piwik-org-webserver-hacked-for-a-few-hours-on-2012-nov-26th/
<realubot> lag^: Haj där.
<maxjezy> någon vaken?
<maxjezy> import bpy
<maxjezy> from random import choice
<maxjezy> from string import ascii_lowercase as lowercase
<maxjezy> if not 'Text' in bpy.data.objects:
<maxjezy>     bpy.ops.object.text_add()
<maxjezy> def make_char_list():
<maxjezy> sorry
<realubot> maxjezy: GÃ¥ till jobbet!
<maxjezy> realubot, sitter ju och jobbar nu
<maxjezy> såg du inte min kod?
<maxjezy> http://www.svtplay.se/video/607602/29-11
<maxjezy> lite morgonsoffa!
<larsemil> morrn
<larsemil> andol: nej. tack och liov
<HeMan> Morrn!
<coffen> morgon
<realubot> maxjezy: Vad kodar du för något?
<realubot> maxjezy: Sover du på jobbet eller vad sysslar du med?
<ispookan> Här var det livat. ;)
<swecarp> javist ispookan
<ispookan> Det skrivs med en ostynlig font? ;)
<ispookan> Åh vad jag skriver bra hehe
<swecarp> du är den förste som skriver på 2 timmar :))
<HeMan> 3 timmar till och med
<HeMan> 10:28 var förra
<swecarp> oj vilken aktivitet
<HeMan> raflande var ordet sa bull!
<realubot> Lugna er.
<realubot> Ni tjötar så hela kanalen svajar.
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oih_HnIwNuA&feature=youtu.be
<Tribble2> Jag behöver lite hjälp med min iPod Shuffle som sedan en tid tillbaka mountar som "read only" i Ubuntu 10.04... Är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med det?
<oeblink> Tribble2: man kan alltid mounta manualt :-)
<Tribble2> oeblink: Då måste jag först hitta iPoden i dev-katalogen väl? Jag har för mig att man kan lista vilka USB-enheter som är anslutna till datorn...
<Tribble2> lsusb verkar inte säga vilken fil det handlar om...
<Sterk> Tribble2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1749229
<Tribble2> Tack! *läser*
<ibm> karims kiosk bästa tele2 comviq reklam
<ibm> ja den äger lätt
<ibm> nu när ni ändå snackar om drivrutiner vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> <ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> <ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> <ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<maxjezy> ibm, får du inte igång ditt modem?
<HakanS> ibm: Vem snackar om drivrutiner?
<Tribble2> Sterks förslag löste tyvärr inte mitt problem. Är det någon annan som har förslag på lösning?
<orzen> vad var problemet ?
<Tribble2> orzen: Jag behöver lite hjälp med min iPod Shuffle som sedan en tid tillbaka mountar som "read only" i Ubuntu 10.04.
<Peyam> Vågar jag åka hem imorn?
<Peyam> ngn som vet om det blir demostrationer i Eskilstuna?
<Peyam> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W_uRiW2cT8
<orzen> Peyam: den dåliga sortens hiphop =/
<coobra> finns det bra sådan  ?
<Peyam> attityden e skön
<orzen> är väl individuellt vad man anser om musiken, mer innehållet i viss sorts hiphop som jag anser vara iq-befriat
<orzen> coobra: timbuktu och looptroop tycker jag gör en del "bra" hiphop
<orzen> lite mer musik än ett konstant bakgrundsdunk och att texterna innefattar annat än nedvärderande åsikter om kvinnor och skryt om hur mycket pengar artisten har
<orzen> men Peyam skulle det vara demonstrationer i Eskilstuna ?
<Peyam> det e 30 november
<Peyam> ngn Karl XII dag lr va fan d nu heter
<orzen> aha, sådant skräp
<Peyam> kmr vara massor med gamlingar
<Peyam> de e ju dem som röstar på SD
<Peyam> människor över 75 borde inte kunna rösta
<orzen> nja inte enbart gamla. hörde dock om en del på rosengård som också röstade
<Peyam> jag stöter bara på gamla rasister
<orzen> de var missnöjda med integrationspolitiken
<Peyam> som om SD har ngt vettigt o säga om det!
<orzen> nej inte annat än att uppmärksammar problemet
<orzen> men i övrigt är väldigt tamt med vettiga åsikter
<Peyam> Kurdistan är ett självständigt land
<Peyam> Biji kurdistan
<Tribble2> Jag behöver lite hjälp med min iPod Shuffle som sedan en tid tillbaka mountar som "read only" i Ubuntu 10.04... Är det någon som kan hjälpa mig med det?
<Peyam> ubuntu 10
<Peyam> det var goda tider
<Tribble2> Still is :-)
<ibm> nu när ni ändå snackar om drivrutiner vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> <ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> <ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> <ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<HakanS> ibm: Det är väl inga som pratar om drivrutiner.
<realubot> HakanS: Du gör det ju nu?
<realubot> HakanS: ;)
<realubot> Det gäller att vara föutseende.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag hade med ordet i min mening. Men jag pratar inte om dem.
<realubot> HakanS: Jag med dig skojar.
<HakanS> realubot: Jag vet.
<maxjezy> läste precis om en kille som själv säger att han blev en looser av att börja använda linux, han beskriver att han i början gick på myten om att det skulle vara så härligt, men efter ett par veckor föll han djupare in i det och började med terminaler och skit, hans flickvän lämnade honom och efter ett tag så satt han bara framför datorn och höll på med linux, utan att göra
<maxjezy> något kreativt, det var bara linux hela dagarna, tillslut tog han sig i kragen och bytte till windows och livet blev genast lättare, han fick en ny flickvänn och kompisarna började komma tillbaka, dessutom blev han åter kreativ och levnadsglad. ville bara dela med mig av denna historia som berörde mig så djupt.
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför läser du om dig själv?
<maxjezy> realubot, visst kan jag känna igen mig i delar av detta men det är inte om mig detta
<maxjezy> jag har samma flickvän nu som då
<realubot> Okej. Så du tror att jag gjorde ett dåligt val när jag hoppade på Linux för brudarna?
<realubot> Jag kanske borde haft tålamod och hängt kvar i Windows ...
<maxjezy> självklart händer ju inte detta alla linuxanvändare men, jag ville dela med mig av det jag läste för att man ska inse riskerna
<maxjezy> och kanske slita sig från datorn ett tag då å då
<maxjezy> realubot, jag säger inte att någon är looser eller inte, det får alla reflektera över själv
<realubot> Det ligger något i det.
<maxjezy> men de kan hjälpa många att få höra en historia från en föredetta linuxanvändare
<realubot> Men det gäller nog lika mycket personer som lägger tid på att programmera m.m. i Windows.
<realubot> Eller lira spel i Windows. Det är ju inte helt unikt att en relation tar skada av för mycket datorspelande.
<maxjezy> jo, det är nog väldigt individuellt allt
<maxjezy> vissa faller djupt i linux, andra i spriten
<realubot> Ja.
<maxjezy> men ja kan tänka mig att vissa här inne romantiserar lite väl
<realubot> Och det är ju inte så dåligt av ett operativsystem att påverka hjänans belöningssystem på ett sätt som liknar alkohol?
<maxjezy> realubot, vissa bryr sig inte om saker tar upp all sin tid
<realubot> maxjezy: Den största linuxbluffen är nog att det skulle vara gemenskapsutvecklat.
<maxjezy> andra skapar depressioner och sånt
<realubot> Majoriteten av koden utvecklas ju att kommersiella företag.
<realubot> Men koden är i.a.f. öppen.
<realubot> maxjezy: Ta en kaffe nu!
<maxjezy> jag tar inte koffein
<maxjezy> realubot, skämt å sido, jag tog en klassisk anti-drog-propaganda och bytte ut drogen till linux
<maxjezy> det gör ju inte historien mindre sann för det, så länge man presenterar ett möjligt scenario stämmer det
<maxjezy> realubot, vet du att rihanna inte har någon själ?
<maxjezy> kan du tänka dig ha en själa-lös flickvän?
<maxjezy> visste ni att Britney Spears, Christina Aguilera och Justin Timberlake alla har att tacka mickey mouse för sin framgång?
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför skulle hon inte ha en själ?
<maxjezy> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51TQ95RN9HL.jpg
<maxjezy> realubot, hon sålde den, enligt henne själv
<realubot> maxjezy: Varför har dom Mickey att tacka för sin framgång? Är det Disney som lenaserat deras musik?
<realubot> *lanserat
<maxjezy> kolla in den bilden
<maxjezy> de alla, världens superkändisar var medlemmar i mickey mouse club samtidigt
<realubot> Nej, jag klickar inte på random-länkar på nätet.
<maxjezy> :)
<maxjezy> framavlade artister helt enkelt
<realubot> Särskilt inte sedan det stått klart att du har börjat med programmering.
<maxjezy> jag råkade bara paste en kod jag skulle testa
<realubot> maxjezy: Om jag träffar Mickey Mouse så ska jag säga honom ett sanningens ord.
<maxjezy> :)
#ubuntu-se 2012-11-30
<maxjezy> det är för lite action här
<maxjezy> fan vad dyrt tradera är
<maxjezy> ladda upp lite text och en bild, 110kr för 3 dagar annons
<realubot> einand: Är det du som har sabbat gp.se?
<maxjezy> nu, nu e de jul
<maxjezy> du uuu duu diii du dii duuu
<maxjezy> nu e de jul, nu nu nu e de jul
<maxjezy> nästan
<realubot> Det var ett tag sedan pappersarket gjorde entré. Det är dags för en uppgradering: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20526577
<DrLinux> Andriodmobiler fungerar bra ihop med Ubuntu? eller?
<maxjezy> vet inte hur det är med Andriod men Android funkar iaf ganska bra!
<HakanS> DrLinux: Det beror på vad du vill göra.
<Spixx> galen fråga: är det någon som satt upp en LDAP som proxy för en AD server och lyckats få login med password att funka med de proxade windeath användarna :D?
<HeMan> Spixx: titta på FreeIPA som ska göra något sånt
<HeMan> Spixx: jag har dock inte sett det fungerandes än...
<DrLinux> HakanS, vill byta ut min iPhone eftersom den inte går hand i hand med ubuntu
<HeMan> Spixx: annars kan Winbind kanske lösa dina problem beroende på vad du vill göra
<Spixx> HeMan: nja alltså har allt klart med LDAP redan, bara den där jädrans windeath servern som inte vill servera sina lösenord...
<Spixx> dvs; om jag gör getent passwd får jag aduser:*:........
<HeMan> Spixx: ok
<Spixx> så kerberos
<Spixx> men hur får jag då ldap att tugga i sig det o servera åt klienten: server -> ldapserver -> ad :P
<Spixx> argh Windows made me do it...
<Nafallo> !ping
<ubot2> pinga dig själv ;-) dioderna på min vänstra sida ömmar verkligen
<Peyam> leker med fedora
<Peyam> och jag måste säga att det känns snabbare och trevligare än ubuntu
<andol> Peyam: unity vs gnome-shell, eller något annat?
<Peyam> gnome all the way
<Peyam> c++ eller .net så dum var din fråga
<Peyam> börjar lära mig python. det finns jäkligt bra hemsifor med online körning
<Peyam> Det är grymt
 * einand gör första december dansen (dvs 00:00 dansen med en tomteluva)
<_Trullo> Detta imponerar inte på chefen
<_Trullo> Kom i tid till möte och svara snabbt på dina mejl. Det imponerar mest på chefen. Men att jobba över och att ha många följare på Twitter ger inga stilpoäng, visar ny undersökning från Ledarna.
<_Trullo> men va i helvete
<_Trullo> skulle jag komma till min chef o säga att jag har 25000 followers på twitter så skulle han titta på mig och skaka på huvudet :)
<_Trullo> eller först säga, va e twitter?
<einand> vad för jobb?
<_Trullo> eller är det hög status på att ha många followers på twitter?
<maxjezy> status räknas ofta i pengar
<maxjezy> många followers kan generera mycket pengar
<maxjezy> så, nog hör de ihop
<_Trullo> om man jobbar på fabrik o pressar plåt?
<maxjezy> personligen tycker jag man ska skita i vad andra anser om en själv
<_Trullo> vi snackar artikel på aftonbladet nu, där genomsnittslänen e runt 20K i månaden om inte mindre :)
<maxjezy> vad tjänar du?
<maxjezy> pressa plåt ger dig starka nypor
<maxjezy> _Trullo http://maxgif.com/19T
<maxjezy> äre du som står och pressar?
<maxjezy> realubot http://maxgif.com/1v6
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-01
<realubot> maxjezy: Jag kollar inte på skumma länkar.
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<maxjezy> jadu..
<maxjezy> ibm, jag skulle råda dig till att ta hjälp av ubuntu kanalen istället
<maxjezy> den internationella.
<maxjezy> här, ett par dagar senare och ingen bryr sig ett smack. man snackar om support osv men i själva verket är detta en liten chatt för allt annat än support
<maxjezy> vet inte vad det kan bero på, men vissa får helt enkelt ingen support.
<maxjezy> godmorgon till er andra, har ni kikat första luckan av julkalendern?
<Screedo> God morgon
<Peyam> faaan va ja spydde
<Peyam> faaan va mkt ja drack
<Peyam> faaaan va fedora är bättre än ubuntu
<cHarNe2> archlinux <3
<Screedo> försökte installera Fedora 17 på en VM men den bootar inte upp, något som gick fel kommer upp på första reboot
<coffe> larsemil,  ping
<lag^> pong
<Screedo> boll
<realubot> "Överbelastningsattacker av den typ hackernätverket Anonymous tros ligga bakom leder sällan till fällande domar. Men en utredning ska nu se över om det finns behov av skärpta straff för dataintrång och andra angrepp mot IT-system, rapporterar Ekot i Sveriges Radio."
<maxjezy> man talar alltid om kriminella, men inte varför dom finns.
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena det var länge sedan
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> jo jag har ju blivit dålig på att logga in
<Philip5> jobb har tagit för mycket tid på sistonde
<swecarp> jobba det var ett konstigt ord
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> tidigare har jag kunnat disponera min tid mycket mer själv
<Philip5> nu är det mer fullt hela dagarna i ett
<swecarp> ok
<swecarp> jag går ju hemma året ut
<Philip5> blir skillnad
<Philip5> nu måste jag vara mycket mer på plats. tidigare kunde jag jobba mycket mer hemifrån
<swecarp> ja när jag kommer tillbaka till jobbet blir det att jobba in 3 månaders ledighet
<Philip5> latjo
<swecarp> ja denna gång så har jag fixat så jag kan logga in på mitt mailkonto så att jag kan rensa och spara det jag vill efter semestern så hadde jagg 200 mail på 3 veckor
<Philip5> inte så kul att komma in till en överfylld mailbox
<swecarp> nä
<mohsen_> Wazap
<mohsen_> Jag sätter in VGa kabeln i min laotop men det visar inget
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<HakanS> ibm: Vad händer om du markerar "Using SmartLink software modem ..." ?
<markus___> hamnar i pastebuffern
<markus___> klistra in med mittenklick på musen
<ibm> det går inte så fort jag accepterar och skriver in lösenordet så hoppar den tillbaka
<ibm> dock står det inget felmeddelande
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<realubot> Yo!
<realubot> Hallå?
 * realubot hör hur det ekar i kanalen.
<realubot> haaaaallllllllllååååååååååå
<realubot> Tomt.
<realubot> As usual nowdays.
<madbear> wzup realubot
<HakanS> realubot: Det är lördag kväll. Folk har väl andra saker för sig än att ställa supportfrågor här.
<realubot> HakanS: Tur att du håller ställningarna i.a.f.
<realubot> När vi ändå pratar om drivrutiner. Var är ibm?
<HakanS> Jag har inget vettigare för mig. Möjligtvis att spela Supertux 2.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Jag lirar inga spel.
#ubuntu-se 2012-12-02
<dhg-lad> Hej
<Screedo> god morgon
<Spookan> God middag.
<HakanS> God morgon. Ha en bra 1:a advent.
<Screedo> detsamma
<swecarp> Philip5:  kena
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<Philip5> swecarp: blir inte så mycket pulkaåkande för dig i dessa dagar med din fot förstår jag?!
<Philip5> kanske en snöängel på sin höjd??
<peyam> Hej
<peyam> Grabbar
<peyam> jag kan inte spara saker på /etc/fstab
<peyam> ändrat permission
<peyam> men ändå går ej att ändra
<peyam> spara ändringar*
<swecarp> Philip5:  vi har ingen snö så varken pulka eller snöänglar här
<peyam> ingen?
<coffe> peyam,  anv du vi  ?
<peyam> vi?
<peyam> kan inte läsa va du skriver
<coffe> har du testat  :w!
<peyam> nej
<peyam> su -c ':w /etc/fstab'?
<coffe> vilken editor anv du ?
<peyam> gedit
<peyam> men den sprar inte
<peyam> ngt
<peyam> spara knappen är avaktiverad
<Philip5> swecarp: här har vi nog 10 cm snö iaf
<peyam> den säger at jag inte har permission
<coffe> ls -la /etc/fstab .. vad säger den
<peyam> -rw-rw-r--. 1 root root 407 Nov 30 18:32 /etc/fstab
<peyam> Philip5:  finns spotify nu for linux?
<coffe> startar du gedit med sudo  ?
<coffe> peyam,  spotify finns för linux ..  kolla på deras hemsida
<peyam> ja men skall man ha permium. Jag installade den för 1 år sen och då var det bara permium
<peyam> coffe:  ja jag kör som root
<Philip5> peyam: ja om du har betalkonto
<peyam> nu funkar skiten
<peyam> va skumt
<swecarp> det finns en web interface nu till spotify http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/how-to-test-spotifys-new-web-player
<peyam> en fråga
<peyam> finns ngt program som optimerar distron?
<Philip5> optimerar hurdå?
<peyam> performance
<peyam> 'som det finns för windows
<Philip5> vad är det de programmen egentligen gör för windows då förutom rensar cache och defragemnterar diskar?
<peyam> ja just det e tillräckligt
<Philip5> på linux behöver man i princip inte defragmentera så det går ju bort
<Philip5> är ju bara om man använder vissa program som man drabbas av fragmentering
<peyam> vad ska man göra för o få snabbare dist då
<Philip5> man få rikta in sig på enskilda program och se vad man kan eller behöver optimera
<peyam> okej
<peyam> Philip5:  för att avinstallera ngt är det uninstall man använder?
<Philip5> uninstall?
<peyam> vet ej
<peyam> eller?
<maxjezy> remove
<maxjezy> purge
<peyam> ja men remove kmr unstallera allt inställningar o skit?
<peyam> eller bara tar bort filerna?
<peyam> fedoras software manager är äckligt segt
<peyam> installerade 22 Mb aninstallera 37 :|
<_Trullo> mitt ljud har dött i min ubuntu 10.04 install.. funka igårkväll.. nu på morgonen, inget ljud, fan kan det vara?
<_Trullo> har för mig att jag gjorde en omstart.. men är inte säker
<_Trullo> suck.. omstart av recievern. sen funka det :(
<maxjezy> http://www.expressen.se/nyheter/han-hittade-fullt-med-larver---i-majsburken/
<maxjezy> stackars satans människa som kontaktar media för en burk som gått sönder
<einand> Familjen kommer nu att ta kontakt med Garant.
<einand> alltså, om man skall gå till media, är det efter man snackat med tillverkarna
<maxjezy> ja, men den där familjen är mediahoriga
<einand> hum.. kanske skulle gått till media, de gånger som jag köpt Coca cola flaskor som inte gått att öppna
<maxjezy> eller rita en penis i en tidning från aftonbladet
<maxjezy> sen går man ut med det i media
<maxjezy> säger att alla i familjen blev helt förskräkta
<_Trullo> Rebecka Martikainen som tar in artikeln då, inte mycket bättre hon
<maxjezy> knappast så att axfood medvetet gjort detta
<maxjezy> och intervjufrågorna som axfood får är så dumma
<maxjezy> "ska man vara rädd för larver i sina majsburkar från och med nu"
<maxjezy> typ som om man ska börja vara rädd för muslimer efter bombningen i julhandeln
<maxjezy> _Trullo, hon var säkert på taco-festen
<maxjezy> "oj, shit. detta blir en bra artikel"
<einand> jag undrar varför majs är så viktigt för dom, så dom var tvungen att skaffa en ny burk
<einand> jag hade skitit i det, gått till affären dagen efter och fått den bytt
<maxjezy> klart axfood ska få feedback
<maxjezy> om produkter är fel på osv
<maxjezy> men inte genom tidningar och gråta ut historier
<einand> men klart att dom får feedback via butiken, dom vill knappast få rykte om sig att sälja dålig mat
<_Trullo> hur mycket pengar får man för en sån artikel i expressen?
<einand> _Trullo: man får inte något alls
<Peyam> orkar inte uppdatera kernel
<Peyam> kmr ja få problem?
<swecarp> Sterk:  kena
<Sterk> swecarp: kena
<Peyam> swecarp: Sterk: Pinta
<maxjezy> tjena Sterk
<Sterk> maxjezy: tjenis.
<maxjezy> Sterk http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LukT1NDKEcg
<maxjezy> diggar du den låten?
<Sterk> maxjezy: :)
<maxjezy> kartellen baby-bo jag är rockstar-singer!
<Sterk> maxjezy: :) haha
<maxjezy> det bästa med invandringen till sverige är den utmärkta musiken som det ger
<maxjezy> fattar inte att sverigedemokraterna är emot
<maxjezy> sverige är inte nu bara bäst på fotboll utan har en grymt produktiv musikkultur
<maxjezy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GQkPnRKkJs
<rick_> hallå?
<veryape> maxjezy: alltså, visst sverige har en fin musikkultur, men the real group och sebbe staxx är väl båda lysande exepel på undantag.
<maxjezy> veryape, de lät ju as-gött de där
<veryape> maxjezy: jag har ju ytterst svårt för sånadär kartellen-puttar, mange myt och sånt strunt
<maxjezy> så, det är inte musiken utan mer på personligt plan?
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<ibm> vet någon hur jag kan installera mitt modem den sitter internt?
<ibm> jag använder xubuntu 12.10?
<ibm> det är konstigt att den inte går att aktivera drivrutinen
<ibm> fast det står ju unknown device http://pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=40979
<cleamoon> ibm, man brukar inte behöva installera någonting för ett modem. vilket modem är det?
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-25
<David-A> måste man inte betala inkomstskatt på pensionen?
<QTmaxjezy> med ta ut pension menar jag att gå i pension
<QTmaxjezy> mer som ett talesätt än att faktiskt få några pensionspengar
<David-A> okej, pengarna ska vara förbrukade tills dess förstås
<QTmaxjezy> ja, givetvis är det bra med en liten budget undanstoppad för nödsituationer
<QTmaxjezy> men de mesta pengarna går väl åt att köpa allt man behöver för att överleva livet ut
<QTmaxjezy> verktyg, material osv.
<QTmaxjezy> jag ska sluta köpa nya kläder och börja handla allt på loppis / second hand  framöver
<QTmaxjezy> helt galet vad pengar man kan spara på det
<Markk> Och vilka intressanta saker man kan upptäcka!
<Markk> Bladlöss och andra roliga saker!
<David-A> tänk om det blir så bra så det lockar turister som vill se, och folk börjar bygga likadant runtomkring. blir inte så lugnt. du får köpa rätt stor skog.
<QTmaxjezy> ja, stort som faaan ska det vara
<QTmaxjezy> idag får man ju en hel by för typ 1 mille
<QTmaxjezy> 10-20 hus med tomt
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: i norrland?
<QTmaxjezy> jepp
<huttan_> najs
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Är du inte lite ung för pension 2020?
<QTmaxjezy> jag är väl typ 35 då
<QTmaxjezy> så lever jag i skogen säg 20 år
<QTmaxjezy> då är jag 55
<QTmaxjezy> och sen lever man kanske några år till sen dör man
<QTmaxjezy> vad man gör de åren återstår väl att se
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Ett hus är normalt inte så billigt att driva runt. Det är nog billigare att bo i en liten lgh och minimera utgifterna.
<QTmaxjezy> kanske man tar en enkel till thailand
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Frågan är hur du ska få ut pensionen 2020? Sukpension?
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, tittar man på gamla sverige så klarade ju sig hushållen i princip själv
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, det var mer att jag säger upp mig från staten och slutar bidra då
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: De slet ju som djur med jordbruket. Ingen lek.
<QTmaxjezy> 2020 ska jag ha huset klart och vara självförsörjande
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, fast de hade inga maskiner
<realubot> Det kan bli svårt med käket.
<realubot> Sant.
<QTmaxjezy> ingen teknologi
<QTmaxjezy> ingen kunskap
<QTmaxjezy> idag finns allt på wikipedia
<realubot> Jag lämnar inte storstaden.
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: varför vill du så gärna bli självförsörjande??
<QTmaxjezy> huttan_, tryggheten
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: litar du inte på ica maxis leveranser??
<QTmaxjezy> jo, fast om man blir av med jobbet och står där med dyr hyra och måste pynta massa för maten och allt
<huttan_> QTmaxjezy: a-kassa och om det sen går o
<QTmaxjezy> så får man gå till socialen och be om pengar
<huttan_> åt helvete .. socialen??
<QTmaxjezy> been there
<realubot> done that.
<huttan_> aa men det e ju en last resort vi alla har
<realubot> huttan_: Lita inte på socialen.
<QTmaxjezy> den kanske försvinner om 5 år
<QTmaxjezy> bättre att satsa på självförsörjning
<realubot> De har blivit mycket hårdare generellt och värre blir det.
<QTmaxjezy> och om den skiter sig, då kan man gå på socialen
<huttan_> varför ska den försvinna ??
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Jag tror inte socialen försvinner. Det skulle få för stora politiska konsekvenser.
<QTmaxjezy> jag tror man känner sig jävligt manlig av att reda sig själv
<realubot> Jag såg en dokumentär om Wilhelm Moberg.
<huttan_> det tror jag också
<realubot> *Vilhelm
<realubot> Han menade att människan var friare på bondetiden än i dag.
<huttan_> realubot: jag litar inte på socialen, jag frågar QTmaxjezy eftersom jag vart intresserad
<realubot> Storstadsmänniskan är en tidsslav.
<realubot> Slav under klockan.
<huttan_> hmm, varför tycker du det?
<realubot> Vilhelm menade att det är en större ofrihet än att vara bonde förr.
<realubot> huttan_: Jag?
<QTmaxjezy> om det fanns jobb åt alla och att alla kunde jobba med vad de ville vore det bra
<huttan_> realubot: jepp
<QTmaxjezy> men nu får vissa ta skitjobben
<realubot> huttan_: Jag återger ju vad Vilhelm Moberg har sagt.
<QTmaxjezy> alla kan inte vara presidenter
<huttan_> realubot: ah ok
<realubot> huttan_: Men jag tror han har en poäng i det.
<huttan_> realubot: det har han =)
<realubot> Precis som Kell Höglund: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57GuWayw5nQ
<huttan_> shit va skön låt =)
<realubot> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aah0bawVntA&t=6m45s
<huttan_> lyssnar på hans låtar =)
<realubot> Kontorsmänniskans kropp. Den stillasittandes kropp. Känner ni igen er?
<David-A> hmm
<realubot> hmm?
<huttan_> mmm
<realubot> huttan_: Är du ny här i kanalen? Jag tycker inte jag känner igen ditt nick.
<realubot> Jaha.
<realubot> Fegade ni ur nu eller?
<realubot> QTmaxjezy: Har du taskig lina där ute i buschen eller vart tog du vägen?
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, jag tittar på kalla fakta
<QTmaxjezy> om vinet och tillsatserna som det innehåller
<QTmaxjezy> intressant att vin får innehålla upp till 60 tillsatser som inte behövs deklareras
<QTmaxjezy> realubot, jag har fiberlina
<David-A> QTmaxjezy: om du blir sjuk? eller blir sugen på pizza? vet du vad det kostar att beställa en pizza till ödemarken?
<QTmaxjezy> David-A, nepp
<QTmaxjezy> vet du?
<David-A> nä, men jag tror inte pizzerior har enhetstaxa hur långt som helst
<QTmaxjezy> det är ju endå bara massa skit i pizza
<QTmaxjezy> salt, transfetter och tungmetaller
<QTmaxjezy> men nu ska ja sössa och drömma om en fet check som trillar ner i brevlådan imorgon!
<huttan_> realubot: njae, mest att jag inte pratar så mycket
<huttan_> realubot: oftast upptagen =(
<realubot> huttan_: Okay okay.
<ispookan> realubot: Tja! Vet du om det finns någon mer aktuell rapport sida ang teamets vikning?
<ispookan> Oj! Hade visst hoppat upp till femte plats på viknings listan.. realubot ligger pyrt till... ;)
<larsemil> monntag!
<ispookan> Tråkigt nog ja..
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> hittade första problemet med 14.04 i går
<larsemil> HeMan: vad?
<HeMan> larsemil: openldap har bytt från berkleydb 5.1 till 5.3
<HeMan> larsemil: och då måste man tydligen konvertera datat
<larsemil> se där.
<larsemil> Coffe: angående ditt data på servern så måste du nog hitta en annan leverantör eller bli medlem i föreningen.
<Coffe> larsemil: De var hårda ord i melrud.. jag återkommer om det
<larsemil> Coffe: förut var det bara mitt projekt. Nu har det blivit en förening och servern har börjat användas. Det kostar en hundring per år och pengarna går till något bra. :)
<Coffe> Larsmil då blir jag självklart medlem
<larsemil> det tycker jag! https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mliMPUTuUIPKg2uWMTCXsBFEQKwQo62z4dlim_mE4HM/viewform
<Barre> larsemil: jag kan inte kompilera din kod, anledning okänd...
<larsemil> Barre: pratar vi min sketch nu?
<Barre> larsemil: ja
<larsemil> har den inte med mig till jobbet heller.
<larsemil> displayen består ju bara av leds.
<larsemil> och den klarar av att visa en åtta.
<larsemil> tror det är något fel på min loop bara.
<larsemil> var säkert bara för sent när jag skrev det.
<larsemil> men tänkte det var roligt att få det att fungera, för då kunde jag spara det som ett litet bibliotek och använda om jag ville ha displayen till något.
<HeMan> bamsefar: fick du snurr på kickstart?
<bamsefar> HeMan: Jadå
<HeMan> bamsefar: vad var det?
<bamsefar> HeMan: zerombr
<HeMan> bamsefar: ok
 * Barre trodde först att bamsefar skulle registrera nått kul projekt på kickstarter
<bamsefar> Barre: Nix, så kul var det inte.
<Philip5> blurkis: finns tecken på att du är en riktigt vettig kille
<blurkis> Philip5: mycket möjligt. hurså?
<Philip5> för du verkar köra kde ;)
<blurkis> nyvaken btw, jobbar natt.
<blurkis> Philip5: ah. Jo, kom fram till att varken unity eller gnome fungerade så som jag vill. gillar inte upplägget..
<Philip5> kde ftw
<bamsefar> Whoops, råkade starta om syslogd på alla servrar precis, det är bra med puppet. :)
<Barre> larsemil: nu du... https://apps.rre.nu/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=82c1739417d84349bac5a5e6be0c4af9
<larsemil> Barre: nej men! dukan du! grymt. var och sneglade på mitt skåp också. Tyckte lampan lyste mest hela tiden med lite flickande hit och dit
<hplc> nu kan det hända att jag blir lite offtopic, men spelar det nån roll om man använder jäst eller bakpulver till att göra engelska te-kakor(scones)?
<hplc> uhm....?.......om jag kallar dom för "cookies" istället då?
<QTmaxjezy> scones ska du ha bakpulver till
<QTmaxjezy> the cookies
<QTmaxjezy> te-kakor
<hplc> tack :)
<EAG> Nån som är haj på att fixa med mediawiki?
<EAG> försöker ändra $wgServer, men det krånglar
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-26
<HeMan> Morrn!
<HeMan> larsemil: cd /var/lib/ldap; db_recover -h .
<larsemil> HeMan: ldap är för töntar. :D
<HeMan> larsemil: meh
<HeMan> larsemil: vad tycker du då? NIS+?
<larsemil> shadow.
<larsemil> men. vabbar idag. nu sover bebis och de andra ser film. ARDUINOTIME!
<bamsefar> larsemil: LDAP är nice!
<HeMan> ldap + kerberos ftw!
<bamsefar> HeMan: Undra om det betyder att vi är gamla. :P
<HeMan> hmm, nu när jag fått på 14.04 borde jag se om radius funkar igen
<HeMan> bamsefar: tala för dig själv!
<HeMan> :)
<bamsefar> HeMan: Haha :)
<bamsefar> Eeek, radius
<HeMan> bamsefar: hur annars ska man autenticera wifit?
<larsemil> HeMan: hur sätter jag 0 på alla platser i en tvådimensionell array?
<HeMan> larsemil: på Arduino?
<HeMan> larsemil: kolla om bzero finns
<HeMan> larsemil: eller så ska jag läsa hela man-sidan
<HeMan> larsemil: kolla om memset finns
<larsemil> håller på och bråkar med min display...
<larsemil> hmm. börjar hitta något som är tokigt
<larsemil> HURRA!
<larsemil> Barre: <3
<Barre> larsemil: vars?
<HeMan> larsemil: en off by one mao?
<larsemil> HeMan: japp
<HeMan> larsemil: off by one är för töntar. :D
<Barre> larsemil: vad är mindre än 3? är det jag eller kolon som är det?
<larsemil> Barre: det är ett hjärta
<Barre> jo... det vet jag.. men vad har jag gjort för att förtjäna det? (jag menar, det är ju så mycket bra jag gör ;))
<larsemil> Barre: du fick mig i rätt riktning med min display. kollar du inte google plus?
<Barre> inte just nu... men va roligt. grattis =)
 * Barre undrar fortfarande varför jag inte kunde kompilera koden :)
<larsemil> Barre: hade skrivit for(int i = 0; i <= sizeof(array) när det skulle vara < sizeof(array)
<Barre> ahh
 * Barre har precis skrivit sitt första library 
<larsemil> ett wattmätarelibrary?
<Barre> hahaha... nej, en liten simple timer. Mest för att lära mig
<larsemil> jag inser att jag är så sjukt dålig på c
<larsemil> har glömt allt
<bamsefar> puppetfråga: Visst hanterar den conditionals och sätter variabler innan definitioner?
<bamsefar> ping Barre, heman, antii
<bamsefar> andol*
<bamsefar> typ class foo { if($::something) { $foo = "bar" } else { $foo = "baz" } file { "foobar": contents => template("foo.erb") } Visst kan jag säkert använda $foo i foo.erb?
 * andyland gillar C men är inte särskilt bra på det :/
<itmannen> Offtopic iof. Men nu har undertecknad lyckats med konststycket att inte få kandidera för sverigedemokraterna i min kommun. Bra jobbat. :D
<bamsefar> Någion som är bra på rsyslog?
<hplc> bamsefar: jag krånglade med det ett tag, men insåg sen att är loggarna så viktiga så är det väl bättre att använda nån CD-R brännar-robot med magasin............. och där lade jag ner det :D
<LockAndCaps> Vadå för loggar?
<Calle> Tjo! Kommer med en idiotfråga som känns glasklar, men jag är för tom i bollen för att kunna greppa svaret. Jag har en gammal 32-bit Ubuntu partition på datorn, har ej rört den på flera år. Har Win 7 bootloadern endast. Täntke nu dra ner en färsk Ubuntu LiveCD för att gå in och fixa GRUB. Tänkte spontant att det kanske var dags att lämna 32-bit installationerna bakom mig och prova på 64-bit. Visst inte blir det några problem att fi
<Calle> xa bootsektorn för 32-bit-partitionerna etc från LiveCD á 64-bit?
<Calle> Nej, det blir det givetvis inte. Nu när jag skrev frågeformerulingen så blev svaret plötsligt så tydligt/glasklart för mig. Ursäkta att jag ens frågade, och därmed dumförklarade mig själv.
<norat> tänkte bara fråga kan man snacka här om ubuntu utan om man behöver hjälp ?
<Calle> ja norat, här kommer du att få experthjälp!
<norat> nej nej menar kan man prata här socialt utan att det ska betyda att man behöver hjälp
<HeMan> norat: det är bara att prata på
<norat> ok måste ju fråga först :)
<HeMan> norat: det finns lite riktlinjer (url i Topic) men egentligen inga konstigheter
<norat> ok bara undra för jag tycker det är kul att prata med andra som använder linux
<hplc> dom tre sista tecknen i svenska alfabetet ser ut som frågetecken, är det den där UTF8 som spökar?
<LockAndCaps> Calle använde #ubuntu-se som en gul plastanka.
<LockAndCaps> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_duck_debugging
<blurkis> hmm, vad ska man hitta på idag?
<Calle> nu kom jag förresten på en intelligent fråga!
<Calle> säg att jag har en gammal x32 ubuntu installation liggande på en partion, men datorn bootar direkt till w7, grub är alltås överkört.. jag är inte sugen på att återinstallera grub, men skulle vilja boota till den gamla ubuntu-installationen en gång.. kan jag använda en ubuntu live cd för att på något sätt via nåt kommando välja att boota till den partition (och således /boot) där min gamla ubuntu-install ligger? är det en kompli
<Calle> cerad operation?
<blurkis> Calle: jag har ett minne av att man kan starta upp en partition från en annan disk, genom att ange root=/dev/partitionen vid typ grub, eller lilo (det är från lilo-tiden jag minns det)
<blurkis> Calle: så sätt så talar du om för grub att root-partitionen som ska startas inte är den cdskivan, eller usb-minnet du annars skulle starta..
<blurkis> Calle: kolla upp det på google,
<Calle> blurkis, det var typ just nåt sånt där jag önskade/hoppas på! => mången tack! ska genast göra lite research!
<blurkis> Calle: hittat ngt?
<blurkis> idag skickades min bok om pythonprogrammering från bokus. wiiieeee :)
<Calle> blurkis, det fick bli boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso => nice med python-bok. skulle vilja lära mig programmering men har inte ork.
<hplc> jag valde "python cookbook, third edition"
<blurkis> Calle: jag bor själv, har ett bra jobb som jag kan lämna på just jobbet och glömma bort på min fritid, så jag kan unna mig lite nörderi :)
<hplc> jag har mycket lättare för att lära genom att göra, så en kokbok var perfekt för mig
<blurkis> hplc: jag lär mig enklast via praktik också, behövde mer ngt att läsa på toa.. haha. de stora tankarna föds ju där ;)
<blurkis> funderade på en julklapp till mig själv. en sådan där mini-mini-dator på ett kretskort som man kan programera. vore kul leksak.
<hplc> blurkis: jo av nån anledning är det just där man får sina bästa ideér, en ledad laptop-hållare, jämte wc-rulle hållaren, så har man ju skapad en hyffsad "arbets-station" :)
<QTmaxjezy> när man dör skiter man på sig, perfekt att dö på toa kontoret
<hplc> haha, fy fan, way to go, "personen ifråga hittades på sitt wc med händera på tangentbordet"
<hplc> en verklig anhängare av det digitala samhället låter väl gravstenen bli ristad binärt
<hplc> heh....."Beatrice Ask öppnar för utökad övervakning av svenskarna"
<hplc> större anledning än någonsin att kryptera allt, precis allt, på ren trots om inte annat
<Calle> blurkis, låter riktigt trevligt! =D
<Calle> har inte ritkigt den förmånen.. lilltjejen fyller 5 just idag, och schemat känns ständigt späckat, med (jämt) alldeles för lite egentid! nå, ja e in't bitter! =D
<andyland> Alltså dessa bitcoins... Why did I sell them :(
<QTmaxjezy> andyland, jadu
<QTmaxjezy> den enda som blir rik på bitcoins här är väl HeMan
<QTmaxjezy> ligger typ på 5 k nu
<hplc> hur förtjänar man såna då?
<QTmaxjezy> man kan byta bitcoins mot saker och saker mot bitcoins.
<QTmaxjezy> jag har tex 4 st 512 mb ram som jag kan byta mot 0,1 btc
<sakjur> Calle: Köp hem typ Lego Mindstorms vetja, så kan du programmera med barne[tn] :-)
<hplc> och jag har ett behov av RAM, men inga btc
<sakjur> EV3 suger tyvärr just nu :(
<hplc> kan jag förtjäna btc mot att jag t.ex skulle ta översättningsuppdrag?
<QTmaxjezy> hplc, ja, btc vore bra som betalning för det
<QTmaxjezy> lätt att undvika skatter
<hplc> ..........det hörde jag inte
 * hplc skulle väl aaaaldrig .........um :D
<QTmaxjezy> att ta betalt i btc är som att ta betalt i tack
<Barre> larsemil: nu har jag ett problem med sizeof()  :/
<Calle> god idé sakjur  =>
<Barre> larsemil: nu har jag inte något problem med sizeof längre =)
<hplc> jag vet inte hur jag ska beskriva detta, men om jag vill att inloggning ska ske mot en inloggningsserver / (domänkontrollant?), och att varje användare som sparar sitt, sparar till denna centrala del, även om det "ser ut" att hamna i den lokala "mina dokument", hur åstakommer man det?
<hplc> i mitt fall kanske zentyal vore en start
<larsemil> Barre: snabbt avhjälpta problem tycker vi om
<larsemil> Barre: var ditt problem att du måste dela med storleken av en int? det slet jag med ett tag. :)
<QTmaxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=63132
<QTmaxjezy> vad tyx om mitt skrivbord?
<Philip5> var väldigt stora ikoner på skrivbordet
<Philip5> här kan du se en lite cool genomgång som du kanske kan hämta inspiration till blender: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYzGhNkNBWs
<sakjur> QTmaxjezy: Varför kör du Windows? Blender är najs dock :D
<QTmaxjezy> sakjur, ah, den frågan vänta jag på!
<QTmaxjezy> jag kör windows för linux bara buggar och gör mig ledsen, installerade mint häromdagen, gick inte ens att ändra upplösning
<QTmaxjezy> "skärmar" existerar inte som alternativ i kontrollpanelen, och när jag ska dokumentera att det inte fungerar med recordmydesktop så försvinner panelen.
<QTmaxjezy> det är som om alla linux/gnu grejer jag testar vill mig illa, en ond konspiration om att få mig att bryta ihop i jakten efter äkta fri mjukvara.
<sakjur> QTmaxjezy: Ah, det är ju lite surt.
<QTmaxjezy> blender är mig kär iaf, sviker aldrig!
<sakjur> Jag håller på att undersöka vilken min nästa laptop blir - Asus Zenbook verkar vara lockande just nu - mycket pga Linux-kompabiliteten
<QTmaxjezy> sakjur, undvik acer bara
<QTmaxjezy> borde finnas fair trade datorer
<QTmaxjezy> antagligen skulle de kostar några hunda k
<Philip5> finns ju recycle-datorer
<Philip5> men då får man gammalt grejs
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, fast tänk på alla barn som dött i telverkningsledet.
<QTmaxjezy> deras död blir ju inte ogjord pga att man köper begagnat.
<andyland> sakjur: system75 ftw!
<sakjur> QTmaxjezy: Jag kollar typ bara på Asus, Samsung, Lenovo och Dell
<andyland> *system76 då
<Philip5> inte ogjorda men i så fall mer betydande än bara slängas
<sakjur> andyland: Inte testat. Jag vill helst ha en dator som klarar av att slitas ganska så rejält.
<sakjur> bbl
<andyland> sakjur: mm system76 laptops är lite som apple - pricetag. du får väl köpa en tänkpadda istället då
<larsemil> andyland: de säljer ju inga volymer så måste ha lite högre för att klara att producera skulle jag gissa
<QTmaxjezy> Philip5, inspirerande video du hittade
<Philip5> bara för dig att göra i blender
<Barre> larsemil: det var exakt det som jag brottades med =)
<larsemil> Barre: haha.
<larsemil> Barre: allt är inte gratis när man kör c. :)
<David-A> fram med äppelkakan el chipsen, nu börjar kvällens match i 3 ronder. 21:00 Veckans brott 21:30 Kvinnan bakom Quick 22:30 Veckans brott special, mellan GW och Lambertz
<Peyam> Barre, Tack
<Peyam> Har kodad i snart 20 timmar. igår kodade jag i 12 timmar i rad
<Peyam> dags o göra annat nu tror ja
<realubot> Cirkus Quick i Veckans brott.
<David-A> jag är orolig att GW ska få en hjärtatack när Lambertz pratar
<realubot> David-A: Han fick en hjärnblödning förra gången han pratade med Lambertz så risken är nog ganska hög för infarkt.
<realubot> Strömmen från svtplay hackar ... Någon annan som har problem med svtplay just nu?
<David-A> det verkar som det har hackat hela kvällen, vissa kvällar funkar det, vissa inte
<David-A> och GW levde fortfarande när programmet slutade :)
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-27
<hplc> om jag vill ha ett server frontend som motsvarar microsoft windows small buisness server, vad är alternativen då? zentyal? clearos? vilka fler finns det?
<hplc> ett intuitivt frontend är helt nödvändigt för mig
<larsemil> har inte centos en frontend? ping bamsefar
<larsemil> annars kanske suse enterprise server.
<coobra> FrontBend
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> oj då
<larsemil> han hade gått för länge sen
<larsemil> såg jag nu
<coobra> :D
<Barre> tjo
<larsemil> Barre: morrn!
<larsemil> Barre: 18 jan!?
<Coffe> morgon
<Barre> larsemil: jag siktar på det, börjar nytt jobb på måndag och har inte access till min nya kalender förens då så jag har svårt att veta om jag kan eller inte. Men som sagt, jag siktar på det =)
<larsemil> du jobbar väl inte lördagar?
<Barre> en sak jag inte gillar med Arduino IDE är att den "default" inte visar warnings när den kompilerar
<Barre> larsemil: nej, men jag kanske inte ens är i landet då utan ute på tjänsteresa
<larsemil> men den visar massa konstig info om man kör check eller vad det heter?
<larsemil> Barre: nytt jobb samma arbetsgivare eller svänger du vidare en gång till?
<Barre> larsemil: ny arbetsgivare
<larsemil> Barre: tröttnade du på grävmaskinerna?
<Barre> larsemil: jag hade en bugg i en rutin i mitt projekt som dök upp vid en speciell knapptryckning vid en viss temperatur. gick igenom koden 1000-ggr och hittade inget förens jag checkade för verbose vid kompilering. Då varnade den att jag dividerade en long med en int (fel av mig), nu är det alltid verbose vid kompilering =)
<larsemil> Barre: se där. :)
<HeMan> Barre: jag kör vim som Arduino IDE!
<larsemil> HeMan: HUR!?
<Barre> HeMan: jag är på väg att göra detsamma
<HeMan> larsemil: det enda som egentligen behövs är en Makefile
<Barre> larsemil: http://grantlucas.com/posts/2012/09/using-vim-arduino-development
<HeMan> larsemil: det blir inte lika "integrerat" som Arduino-miljön
<larsemil> Barre: hade hunnit googla upp just den innan du länkade. :)
<larsemil> Barre: ser ju oneklingen väldigt bra ut
<bamsefar> larsemil: Va?
<larsemil> bamsefar: visst har väl centos någon grafisk frontend?
<bamsefar> Typ gnome.
<lord4163> larsemil: vad menar du?
<lord4163> Naturligtvis har han det.
<larsemil> bamsefar: men för inställningar och tjänster också?
<lord4163> Varför ska alla köra GUIs på servrar, vilken idiot har uppfunnit det?
<larsemil> ja det undrar jag också
<larsemil> men det var inte frågan
<lord4163> larsemil: Det är väl en standard GNOME.
<Barre> personligen tycker jag det är idiotiskt att tro att alla har samma förutsättningar och behov. Jag tycker det är fantastiskt att det finns valmöjligheter, min möjlighet att använda CLI förminskas inte av att någon annan vill använda ett GUI.
<HeMan> och det finns olika typer av användargränssnitt, en web-frontend går ju köra med bara en enkel web-server på maskinen
<larsemil> JA!
* Barre changed the topic of #ubuntu-se to:  Välkommen till #ubuntu-se! Läs våra kanalriktlinjer på: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwedishTeam/IRC/IrcRiktlinjer
<larsemil> du vet att man kan skriva /msg chanserv topic #ubuntu-se det här är en topic
<larsemil> så slipper man opa sig och deopa sig barre
<Barre> det är ett alias, orkar inte ändra det
<larsemil> okej. :)
<larsemil> fungerar den här: http://83.209.243.222:81 åt er?
<marsupapu> Ideella jobb säger det.
<HeMan> larsemil: jo
<Barre> larsemil: ser ut att fungera här också
<larsemil> kunder som inte får länken att fungera...
<Barre> förmodligen spärrar de port 81 ut från deras brandvägg?
<larsemil> mm
<Screedo> goddag i kanalen
<marsupapu> god dag god dag
<Barre> tjenis
<Screedo> allt väl med er?
<marsupapu> troligen så.
<marsupapu> Sista obligatorisk kurs av gymansiet är bakom!
<Barre> huvudet upp och fötterna ner.. jämna plågor... synd att klaga.. jorå så att veahetere.. det är bra
<Screedo> låter bra :)
<Barre> uppgraderar min brandvägg från squeeze till wheezy utan att vara onsite, så skapar jag lite extra spänning i vardagen. Så om jag försvinner så vet ni att jag gjort något galet =)
<hplc> hur gör jag om jag alltid vill arbeta mot en server?, alltså även om jag sparar i mina dokument så hamnar det på servern, läste uttrycket "nätverksmonterad $HOME" men fattar inte
<lord4163> hplc: Man mountar den till /home
<hplc> jag fattar inte, servern är ubuntu server, klienten är ubuntu, jag startar klienten och loggar in, men då är jag ju i lokal $HOME? måste jag mappa om det i den där etc mountpoints filen?
<HeMan> hplc: enklast är nfs-monteringar
<HeMan> hplc: du får exportera din /home från servern
<HeMan> hplc: och montera den på din klient
<hplc> jaha ok, ska testa
<HeMan> hplc: du lägger in exporteringarna (på servern) i /etc/exports och lägger in monteringen i /etc/fstab (på klienten)
<HeMan> hplc: vet inte om det finns något verktyg för att förenkla det, jag brukar editera direkt i filerna
<hplc> jag är mest ute efter att inget viktigt finns på klienten om nåt går sönder, men har bara windows directory och domänkontrollanter att jämföra med, detta är nytt för mig
<blurkis> håller alla på med sådana där "dator-på-ic-krets" prylar typ ras.pi och liknande? verkar så grymt.. vill med ha en sådan :(
<Barre> here goes nothing... startar om brandväggen.... :S
<Barre> \o/
<coobra> så jäla glad
<Barre> man får glädjas åt det lilla helt enkelt :)
<coobra> japp
<coobra> i det lilla skall du finna det stora :D
<HeMan> blurkis: raspberry pi, beaglebone black och nu även arduino
<HeMan> blurkis: med andra ord ett blandmissbruk! :)
<coobra> haha
<Barre> blurkis: rasberry pi, PIC, arduino och snart (förhoppningsvis, om gud vill och byxorna håller) en beaglebone
<coobra> blir en pi för xbmc här nu iaf :p
<Barre> coobra: va inte feg nu, du har ju några GPIO på din pi, använd dem till nått kul nu =)
<coobra> GPIO ?
<christoffer> General Pin Input Output
<christoffer> typ
<christoffer> eller något liknande
<christoffer> Port kanske ;)
<HeMan> General-purpose input/output
<christoffer> HeMan tack
<HeMan> nära
<christoffer> blurkis skaffade en BeagleBone Black i september och ett Arduino starter kit i helgen
<christoffer> nu är plugget slut för idag så ska hem till min Arduino ... blurkis det är grymt skoj ;)
<HeMan> jag måste skaffa en 3.3V<->5V bi-directional level shifter så jag kan köra lite i2c mellan arduino och bbb
<larsemil> HeMan: verkar inte ha fungerat med torkat renkött förresten...
<larsemil> Barre: varför är du så sjukt sugen på beaglebone? vad ska du göra med den som inte kan göras med arduino eller rpi?
<Barre> more is more larsemil, finns INGET som slår doften av nyuppackad HW
<larsemil> själv har jag varit på ett möte med en kommunal verksamhet som gör att daladevelop antagligen får tillgång till nya lokaler och veckoverksamhet i ett makerspace
<Barre> \o/ good for you
<larsemil> MM BLIR BRA
<Barre> HeMan: varför får jag inte vim att köra syntax hilight på .ino?
<Barre> HeMan: det var för att jag gjorde fel helt enkelt =)
<larsemil> Barre: haha. var en ny upplevelse va? att göra fel? :)
<larsemil> Barre: HeMan http://valloric.github.io/YouCompleteMe/
<realubot> Det är skillnad på lösgodis och lösgodis. Det ska ni ha klart för er. Det är ett som är säkert.
<realubot> Glöm aldrig att det var här ni läste det först.
<EAG> hallå, nån som kan förklara var någonstans jag hittar mail som listas med mailq?
<EAG> finns inte i /var/spool/mail
<EAG> nullmailer spammar sönder min syslog med massa mail hela tiden som inte kan skickas
<EAG> glöm det..
<LockAndCaps> Hmm...
<Linda^> hmm!
<LockAndCaps> Hur ska jag göra om jag vill e-posta varenda företag i hela Sverige? Eller snarare alla inom vissa områden.
<Linda^> skriver ett script gissar jag :P
<Linda^> som gör det åt dig
<Linda^> :D
<LockAndCaps> Vad skulle det skriptet göra exakt?
<Linda^> maila alla? Inte vet jag. För jag gissar att du inte vill skicka samma mail hundra gånger om
<LockAndCaps> Vadå maila alla?
<Linda^> e-posta
<Linda^> maila
<LockAndCaps> Hur skulle den få e-postadresserna till att börja med?
<Linda^> svenska, engelska.
<Linda^> Ja, du bygger ett script som söker upp? Jag vet väl ite
<Linda^> inte*
<LockAndCaps> Nej... du bara säger saker. :/
<LockAndCaps> Problemet är inte att koda. Problemet är att veta hur det rent tekniskt skulle funka.
<Linda^> Fast.. Nej. Jag snackade med en för många många år sen, som hade det som ett projekt.
<LockAndCaps> Det måste finnas register för sådant där... men frågan är vem som sitter och håller på dem och vad de tar betalt.
<Linda^> Jag vet inte hur det gick för honom dock. Han var arbetslös, och skulle skriva ihop något som typ skickade ut till alla som sökte anställda via ams.se eller nåt
<LockAndCaps> Ja, men det är ju en liten bråkdel.
<Linda^> inom en viss kategori då förstås.
<LockAndCaps> Ytterst få som har annonser där.
<Linda^> "eller nåt".
<LockAndCaps> Fast du gav mig ändå en idé.
<LockAndCaps> Men den är så begränsad...
<Linda^> Jag minns inte, detta var 10 år sen typ.
<LockAndCaps> Och förresten... även om jag tar alla på AMS så kvarstår det faktiskta problemet med att faktiskt skicka ut breven.
<LockAndCaps> Jag har ingen lust att göra det från den riktiga maskinen.
<LockAndCaps> Och få spamflaggor på halsen.
<Linda^> Jadu
<Linda^> du får fundera på det då
<Linda^> Jag ska nog ta och sova lite nu
<LockAndCaps> ...
<LockAndCaps> Hela poängen var att diskutera det.
<LockAndCaps> Har redan "funderat på det" mer än nog.
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-28
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Linda^> Morrn
<coobra> morn  :D
<HeMan> Gearfever!
<HeMan> Min nya laptop har kommit
<coobra> vad skaru skaffa :D
<larsemil> HeMan: vad blev det?
<LockAndCaps> En hen.
<HeMan> larsemil: Lenovo Yoga 2 Pro
<xazax> fungerar yogan bra med ubuntu? min ideapad med trasigt efi var ju inte helt rolig att installera.
<HeMan> har inte hunnit installera den än
<R4v3n> ngn som vet lite bra options att mounta en nfs share med, för att öka på prestandan ?
<R4v3n> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-tuning-nfs-server-client-performance/
<R4v3n> har märkt att TCP och sync är guldvärda till det
<HeMan> R4v3n: du kan ju inte få bättre prestanda
<HeMan> R4v3n: du kör ju hela 100 mbit/s-pipan full
<HeMan> R4v3n: kolla i andra änden
<HeMan> R4v3n: det är fysiskt omöjligt att få det att gå snabbare med de korten du har
<HeMan> R4v3n: du får ju 11 MB/s, det är exakt vad du kan få på 100 Mbit/s nät
<R4v3n> HeMan: ok, ville bara dubbelkolla
<R4v3n> men då är alltså kontentan följande rad
<R4v3n> rw,sync,cto,noatime,intr,nfsvers=3 och TCP protokollet
<R4v3n> samt en rsize på 32K
<R4v3n> det ger mig hela 11,7 MB/S
<R4v3n> mer har jag inte lyckats få
<HeMan> R4v3n: du KAN inte få mer än 11,7 MB/s på ett 100 Mb/s nät!
<R4v3n> ok, vad bra :)
<R4v3n> om jag däremot petar in giga nic i den
<R4v3n> då kan jag förvänta mig mer
<HeMan> R4v3n: jo, men det finns inga filmer som har så hög bitrate
<HeMan> R4v3n: det högsta brukar vara på typ 30 Mb/s
<HeMan> R4v3n: så fortfarande är det inte nätet som är flaskhalsen
<R4v3n> ok tack
<R4v3n> jag märker även skillnad om jag kör med async / sync
<R4v3n> bara det gör skillnad
<R4v3n> sync är bättre för mig
<HeMan> jo men du fokuserar på fel lösning
<R4v3n> HeMan: fel lösning ?
<HeMan> R4v3n: får du bara högre än 3-4 MB/s så klarar du dig
<R4v3n> jo men jag har ju inte fått det tidigare
<HeMan> R4v3n: det är med andra ord inte nätet eller nfs du ska felsöka
<R4v3n> över UDP protokollet får jag bara 2.1 MB /s
<R4v3n> Rsize 8K
<R4v3n> ju högre Rsize över UDP desto sämre hastighet
<HeMan> R4v3n: men du ska ju fortfarande inte köra UDP
<R4v3n> nej jag vet
<R4v3n> jag bara konstaterar
<HeMan> R4v3n: det sa jag ju redan förra veckan
<R4v3n> ja det var ett konstaterande
<HeMan> R4v3n: kolla på varför dina spelare inte klarar av filmer med hög bitrate i stället
<R4v3n> vad skulle jag köra på min Rpi när det skiter sig ?
<R4v3n> iperf ?
<HeMan> R4v3n: nej
<R4v3n> de var nått tool som nån nämnde
<HeMan> R4v3n: strunta i nätet
<R4v3n> nått med i i början
<HeMan> R4v3n: men det var ju innan du konstaterade att du har full wirespeed
<R4v3n> samt taila xbmc loggen
<R4v3n> tail -f på den
<HeMan> R4v3n: dstat eller vmstat
<R4v3n> på min rpi när allt skiter sig ?
<R4v3n> ok då ska jag pröva det
<HeMan> R4v3n: dstat och vmstat visar hur tungt cpu odyl går
<R4v3n> en vanlig top då ?
<HeMan> R4v3n: dock visar den inte om gpun går på knäna
<HeMan> R4v3n: top funkar också
<R4v3n> vad bra :)
<HeMan> R4v3n: men när jag installerade min rpi så gick bara openelec bra
<R4v3n> du körde med raspbmc och fick också stuttering över NFS ?
<HeMan> R4v3n: då det var något problem med att låta hårdvaran accelerera mpeg-uppspelningar
<R4v3n> hur mountade du din shared folder inside your LAN då ? via Fstab eller via Xbmc disten ?
<R4v3n> jag tror faktiskt fstab är ett bättre val att mounta via
<HeMan> R4v3n: jag låter xbmc montera själv över smb/cifs
<HeMan> R4v3n: för nätet är inte problemet
<R4v3n> ok, ja så kan man också göra dock fokuserar jag helt på nfs just nu men ska ha cifs biten i åtanke
<HeMan> R4v3n: du fokuserar som sagt på fel sak
<HeMan> R4v3n: strunta i nätet för det orkar med alla HD du kan tänkas ha
<R4v3n> HeMan: jo, jag behöver få fler ledtrådar över vad det kan va
<HeMan> R4v3n: prova med openelec på rpin
<R4v3n> ska jag klocka den nått måtro?
<R4v3n> byta ut nått i /boot/config.txt ?
<HeMan> R4v3n: kolla om om raspbmc klarar accelerera mpeg som den ska
<R4v3n> i dagsläget kör jag raspbmc
<HeMan> kolla om du hittar någon info om den klarar att använda hårdvaran fullt ut
<R4v3n> i ditt fall där du fick problem med mpeg-uppspelning hittade du nån solution för det måtro?
<HeMan> jag hade aldrig problem med mpeg-uppspelning
<R4v3n> vad hade du problem med?
<HeMan> mest med folk på irc som fokuserar på fel problem... :-P
<HeMan> jag har haft problem med att jag hade för svagt nätaggregat
<HeMan> och att min rpi slutar prata cec
<HeMan> det är de enda problemen jag haft med min rpi
<R4v3n> hmm ok
<R4v3n> that wasn't to much for a clue though
<R4v3n> HeMan: kör med dessa nu
<R4v3n> i min fstab.
<R4v3n> nfs rw,soft,sync,noatime,intr,cto,rsize=32768,wsize=32768,nolock, 0 0
<R4v3n> = ger mig bäst prestanda iaf
<R4v3n> har du något tips då hur man vet ifall Rpi / Rpi disten nyttjar hårdvaran fullt ut antar att de är vmstat och top / taila xbmc loggen som gäller?
<HeMan> R4v3n: jao, men tex så får du inte reda på hur tungt gpun går med de där verktygen
<R4v3n> nope
<HeMan> R4v3n: du får googla lite och se om raspbmc kan göra det
<R4v3n> googla på verktyg för att mäta GPU status i raspbmc?
<R4v3n> oki ska görat
<HeMan> nej, googla om raspbmc kan använda hårdvaruaccelereringen för mpeg fullt ut
<R4v3n> :-)
<Linda^> hej QTmaxjezy
<QTmaxjezy> hej Linda^
<Linda^> lägish?
<QTmaxjezy> softish, men tröttish. har sovish dålish inattish.
<QTmaxjezy> självish?
<Linda^> oj
<Linda^> jag tvättar, springer upp och ner för trappor :( hissen är paj :D
<QTmaxjezy> har du ringt reparatören?
<QTmaxjezy> här är det någon idiot på övervåningen som bilar golv
<QTmaxjezy> har varit så till och från i några månader
<QTmaxjezy> att de aldrig blir klar är ett mysterium
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: Vad innebär bilar golv? Ja alltså, hissmotorn brann :D
<Linda^> därav är hissen avstängd/paj
<QTmaxjezy> bilar golv är typ som att stå med en jättedildo som vibrerar mot golvet
<QTmaxjezy> så det går sönder/spricker i bitar
<Linda^> :D
<QTmaxjezy> så de kan lägga ny flytbetong och lägga nytt golv på det
<Linda^> jag har en granne som brukar kasta saker på golvet (mitt tak)
<hplc> samma här
<QTmaxjezy> jag med
<QTmaxjezy> och jag brukar göra det jag med.
<Linda^> alltså jämt
<Linda^> det låter som hon typ tar alla sina skor och kastar på golvet
<QTmaxjezy> min dotter åker skateboard på golvet nu
<Linda^> sen lyfter hon upp dom, och kastar dom igen
<QTmaxjezy> aha, en hona.
<Linda^> jag vet inte
<QTmaxjezy> honan markerar sitt revis på det viset
<Linda^> jag bara gissar
<QTmaxjezy> kastar klackskor mot golvet
<Linda^> ibland låter det som någon tror att golvet är ett trumset
<Linda^> och spelar med sån jävla taktkänsla... not1
<hplc> man får lust att hyra en cobra och gå lös på innertakettaket
<QTmaxjezy> Linda^, finns det en
<QTmaxjezy> våning ovanför grannen ovan?
<QTmaxjezy> försök att få hyra den och hämnas sedan
<Linda^> QTmaxjezy: nej, ska jag flytta blire fan inte inom samma jävla hus :D
<QTmaxjezy> du förlåter och går vidare.
<Linda^> bö
<Linda^> nä
<Linda^> jag vill flytta härifrån.
<hplc> du kanske är hemsökt av en poltergeist? tänk om den flyttar med dig överallt :D
<Linda^> Det vore iofs ballt
<Linda^> men nej, jag tvivlar. Den fanns inte nån annanstans. Bara här!
<larsemil> HeMan: funkar linux bra på den?
<R4v3n> HeMan: kvar?
<HeMan> larsemil: vet ej, har inte hunnit leka något med den
<HeMan> R4v3n: var på lunch
<HeMan> larsemil: nu är den igång med alla finesser i alla fall
<HeMan> larsemil: var tvungen att blacklista en modul för att få igång nätet
<larsemil> touchen fungerar?
<HeMan> larsemil: och lägga till ett argument till linuxkärnan för att bakgrundsbelysningen skulle hoppa igång
<HeMan> larsemil: jo, men jag vet inte när jag ska använda det...
<larsemil> HeMan: haha förstår
<larsemil> HeMan: fick 37 sensorer till arduino i posten idag!
<HeMan> larsemil: yey!
<larsemil> vad man nu ska göra med en "hall magnetic" module.
<HeMan> larsemil: du kan detektera om det är något magnetiskt i närheten
<HeMan> larsemil: man kan ev känna av vanligt järn också
<HeMan> larsemil: fick mina Rotary Encoder i går
<HeMan> larsemil: hoppas jag får tid att leka med dom snart
<HeMan> larsemil: vad hette kde-varianten för touch-skärm?
<larsemil> var massa skoj med. laser emitter. aviod sensor. tracking sensor
<larsemil> HeMan: plasma touch ? plasma active? minns inte
<HeMan> larsemil: du hinner du ju svänga ihop en robot till 18e så kör vi FIIIGHT!
<larsemil> HeMan: vad gör en "heartbeat" tror du?
<HeMan> larsemil: i vilket sammanhang?
<larsemil> heartbeat sensor
<HeMan> till Arduinon?
<larsemil> mm
<larsemil> inte kan den väl mäta pulsen? tror du?
<HeMan> tror det
<R4v3n> En fråga
<R4v3n> stämmer detta fortfarande? http://web.mit.edu/rhel-doc/5/RHEL-5-manual/Deployment_Guide-en-US/s1-nfs-tcp.html
<R4v3n> "Since the default is TCP, if the -o udp option is not specified, the NFS-exported file system is accessed via TCP."
<R4v3n> så, man ska alltså i sin fstab inte specefikt skriva tcp som en växel
<R4v3n> såvida man struntar i -o udp,
<HeMan> *pust
<HeMan> *
<R4v3n> jag bara frågar för att konstatera
<HeMan> du har ju redan konstaterat
<R4v3n> om det fortf gäller som fstab regel ÄVEN i debian baserade os
<R4v3n> HeMan: nu ska vi inte va sånna.
<HeMan> man kan skriva tcp men det behövs inte
<R4v3n> ok, bra o veta
<R4v3n> är ju inte världens nyaste dokumentation heller
<R4v3n> konstiga värden dock på rpi nu jämfört med en annan ubbe 12.04 maskin
<R4v3n> får ut 11,7 från en 12.04 medans rpi mot föga mödan ger mig som max 8
<R4v3n> HeMan: > ngt för dig http://openelec.tv/forum/124-raspberry-pi/66123-benchmark-smb-vs-ftp-vs-nfs
<HeMan> R4v3n: för att?
<HeMan> R4v3n: du har fortfarande inga filmer som behöver så hög hastighet på nätet
<R4v3n> bra tryck i pipan
<HeMan> det är ju samma som du får
<HeMan> R4v3n: jag körde för övrigt en nfs-server förra veckan som hade 900 MB/s i skrivhastighet och 1.8 GB/s i läshastighet
<HeMan> R4v3n: där var det tryck i pipan!
<HeMan> R4v3n: fast det var iofs nfsoverrdma på infiniband
<R4v3n> Jäklar
<R4v3n> ja de där lät som bra tryck i pipan
<HeMan> 12 st 7200 rpm diskar i en raid-6'a
<larsemil> du HeMan. appropå något helt annat.
<R4v3n> sånt ska man streama film på ju
<R4v3n> :)
<larsemil> HeMan: har du sålt bitcoins nu?
<HeMan> 192 GB ram i servern
<HeMan> larsemil: nej
<HeMan> larsemil: jag säljer 2 st när dom är värda 750000 kr styck
<larsemil> HeMan: och det tror du att de blir? :)
<HeMan> larsemil: det räknar jag med
<R4v3n> HeMan: är du en sån där bitcoin miner? :)
<HeMan> R4v3n: nope
<R4v3n> som har dedikerad hårdvara bara för att mina coins
<HeMan> R4v3n: jag köpte mina för en billig peng
<HeMan> R4v3n: det går tyvärr inte räkna hem att minea bitcoin längre
<larsemil> HeMan: om du fick använda arbetsdatorerna kanske. :)
<HeMan> larsemil: ne tyvärr, den är också för lite att åka med
<HeMan> larsemil: jag har en kompis som köpt en asic för att minea bitcoin och inte ens den räcker till
<larsemil> oops
<larsemil> HeMan: kanske om du får låna det där klustret med alla cores då? :)
<HeMan> larsemil: jao, men det är väldigt dyra bitcoins då
<larsemil> :)
<LockAndCaps> Snubbe slänge bort hårddisk med 7.500 Bitcoinar.
<LockAndCaps> *slängde
<LockAndCaps> Är "jao" vad skåningar säger när de säger "ja"?
<HeMan> larsemil: nu ska jag testa android x86 på min nya laptop!
<larsemil> eftersom.. *rimshot* den har touch!
<larsemil> HeMan: inte så mycket att göra på jobbet idag?
<HeMan> larsemil: jo jag har en del att göra, men det är ju så kool dator!
<HeMan> larsemil: fast jag fick det inte att funka ändå så att
<HeMan> Philip5!
<HeMan> Philip5: hur aktiverar man Plasma Active i kubuntu 14.04?
<Philip5> bra fråga. inget jag testat för jag har bara kört kde på vanlig skärm
<Philip5> http://community.kde.org/Plasma/Active/Installation
<Philip5> HeMan: verkar också vara att installera paketet plasma-active i den vanliga
<Philip5> finns lite special paket för det kopplat till webbläsare och sånt ser jag i ubuntus förråd
<larsemil> plasma-active bara väl?
<larsemil> :)
<Philip5> tror det ska räcka om man vill dra in det som behövs i en vanlig installation
<Philip5> har aldrig provat
<larsemil> plasma-device kanske?
<larsemil> var år sedan jag körde det där. körde det på min eeepc
<Philip5> larsemil: måste iväg och fixa lite ärenden. du får väl säga hur det gick sedan och om det funkar bra. är lite nyfiken
<larsemil> är heman som vill
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> kena
<Philip5> swecarp: görs?
<LockAndCaps> Är "jao" vad skåningar säger när de säger "ja"?
<swecarp> inte mycke har testat lite pre betannars inget uphetsande hära
<Peyam>  /msg NickServ identify
<Peyam> funkar inte för
<Peyam> nu
<Peyam> håller på göra en ubuntu sida på kurdiska
<Peyam> http://ubuntukurd.net76.net/
<lord4163> grattis
<Peyam> ska jobba pådet. har mkt o göra
<swecarp> wb Philip5
<lord4163> Peyam: Lite fult ba att ta en färdig template.
<Peyam> lord4163, ja precis. den e inte klar.
<Peyam> lord4163, måste hitta en RTL template
<Peyam> jag känner att min ubuntu blivit seg. speciellt boot tiden. har inte så mkt startup tjänster
<Peyam> misstänker att bleachbit gör ngt fel
<lord4163> Peyam: Vet bara att jag kollar ofta till RTL på tv men i detta sammanhang vet jag inte vad du menar.
<Peyam> Right to left språk
<Philip5> swecarp: tack, var comhem som fick hicka
<swecarp> Philip5:  just då var det combort
<lord4163> Peyam: Ta bort Joomla skiten :) text-align:right i css :)
<Peyam> hmm borde vara det.
<Philip5> swecarp: japp
<Philip5> fick just praktiskt lära mig att usb3-kablar inte alltid är bakåtkompatilba med sina kontakter...
<Philip5> b-kontakttypen skiljer sig i form
<Peyam> undrar hur snabb xubuntu kan vara på SSD
<Philip5> inte så snabb i en 486-dator
<lord4163> :D
<Peyam> vet ej va 486-dator e
<Peyam> lord4163, kan du hitta mig en fin template
<Peyam> kollat genom 100 men hittar inga bra
<Peyam> som kan passa en ubuntu sida
<lord4163> Peyam: Bygg din egen, och släng Joomla, den är så seg och bloated. :-)
<Peyam> egen CMS? ska jag sluta gå i skolan eller o.O
<lord4163> Peyam: Nej, template, men du kan ju välja att inte använda ett CMS? :P
<Peyam> lord4163, jo men jag måste ha en underhållningssida
<Peyam> asså en sida som går o underhålla utan koda
<lord4163> Okej, men Joomla är nog lángst ner på min CMS lista :D
<Peyam> va skulle du rekommendera? jag tänkte bridga drupal med phpbb
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre kan man använda alla pins som analoga om man använder a5 t.ex? Eller är det bara PWM(~) pinsen man kan använda till det
<larsemil> nevermind
<lord4163> Peyam: Drupal är bra tror jag, Ubuntu-NL använder Drupal, kolla ubuntu-nl.org, kanske du kan forka deras template riktigt snygg sida, tror också ubuntu.com använder drupal.
<larsemil> HeMan: Barre läste snett. fanns ju specifika analoga portar. :)
<coobra> vad ska man köra på en Pi om man ska ha xbmc på den  ?
<johanbr> coobra: standardvalen är väl openelec, raspbmc eller xbian... openelec är gjord för att bara köra xbmc, de andra är mer linuxdistar anpassade för xbmc
<coobra> openelec hade jag ju glömt
<larsemil> slösa bort en pi med att köra xbmc. då måste du köpa en till. ;)
<coobra> why ?
<coobra> vad ska man köra/göra då
<coobra> VAFVAVAV
<larsemil> den har ju gpio pins. jag ska bygga en arkadmaskin av min
<larsemil> har köpt sån här http://www.adafruit.com/products/480
<larsemil> http://www.adafruit.com/products/472
<larsemil> och sån
<larsemil> och ska snickra mig en lådda!
<coobra> haha
<larsemil> coobra: https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Flearn.adafruit.com%2Fretro-gaming-with-raspberry-pi&ei=rpiXUriaFcXBygO8poDgCg&usg=AFQjCNFZ0OUwzPCOZgLlFr9WjVMUgkaGWA&sig2=Y74uMkyZ5kdTIem1CLTOgw&bvm=bv.57155469,d.bGQ
<larsemil> hoppsan
<larsemil> http://learn.adafruit.com/retro-gaming-with-raspberry-pi/overview
<coobra> :D
<coobra> kan bli en till längre fram  :D
<R4v3n> HeMan: tjena äåå
<R4v3n> är du där ?
<coobra> ojj
<larsemil> HeMan: såg du den här: http://learn.adafruit.com/hal-9000-replica
<realubot> Finns det något tillägg i Firefox som byter tillbaka ordet hen till han/hon?
<draken> fråga bb
<finex> Hej jag letar efter en vettig ersättning till total commander för Linux men det verkar omöjligt att hitta.
<finex> Någon som har några förslag?
<coobra> den finns till linux med
<finex> Total commander till Linux?
<coobra> http://168hours.wordpress.com/2008/08/18/10-total-commander-alternatives-for-linux/
<coobra> :D
<finex> Med wine då tänker du eller?
<coobra> testa dig fram  :D
<coobra> http://www.midnight-commander.org/
<finex> Jo midnight är bra och det funkar i terminalen vilket är trevligt.
<coobra> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213602/total-commander-alternatives
<coobra> nu ska jag sova :D
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-29
<larsemil> FIRST!
<larsemil> http://larsemil.se/tips-till-foraldrar/
<hexabit> Godmorgon alla glada! :)
<hexabit> larsemil: Coolt med scratch på Svenska. Ska visa mina ungar och se vad dom säger. Tack för tipset!
<larsemil> hexabit: ja min gillart!
<hexabit> larsemil: Jag har scratch på mina pi's men jag minns inte att jag har sett någon inställning för Svenska.
<hexabit> larsemil: MÃ¥ste man slanga ner ett "langpack" eller liknande?
<larsemil> inställning och inställning. Har svenskt system så då blev det på svenska. :)
<hexabit> larsemil: Ahaa ok
<larsemil> hexabit: och på webben finns det ju
<larsemil> hexabit: bäst just nu är webben med flash-appen faktiskt
<hexabit> larsemil: Ok det måste jag kolla upp. :)
<hexabit> larsemil: Kollar på flash-appen nu. Ser trevligt ut.
<hexabit> larsemil: Nu ska jag tvinga ungarna att börja programera. Den som får en gubbe att röra sig får 200kr extra i månadspeng. ;)
<andol> Att uppmuntra ungar att programera, är det vår tids motsvarighet till få barnen att lära sig spela ett musikinstrument? :-)
<larsemil> jag tänker när vi är gamla och har lanparty på ålderdomshemmet och spelar cs 1.6
<HeMan> Morrn!
<larsemil> HeMan: du borde verkligen hänga i #daladevelop. just sayin. :)
<Barre> morrn morrn...
<marsupapu> mrrn
<marsupapu> Det var ganska trött
<larsemil> snart läggdags
<HeMan> larsemil, Barre: min nya laptop får 520 MB/s i läshastighet från ssd'n!
<larsemil> woo
<Barre> HeMan: \o/
<larsemil> u.öl
<LockAndCaps> Vet ni om det finns något sätt som man kan få en "ren" vy från Google Street View?
<LockAndCaps> Utan all jävla HUD-skit.
<LockAndCaps> Bästa sättet hittills är att gå till fullskärm och vänta tills några av dem försvinner själv.
<LockAndCaps> Men det lämnar en hel del skräp.
<larsemil> sorry
<LockAndCaps> Vet någon om det jag undrade?
<lord4163> LockAndCaps: HUD?
<LockAndCaps> Heads Up Display.
<LockAndCaps> Massa skit.
<lord4163> Jag vet, men jag fattar inte vad du talar om? Full skärm funkar ju? http://i.imgur.com/MvcsYxY.jpg
<LockAndCaps> Ja, med en massa skit på skärmen.
<LockAndCaps> I hörnen.
<lord4163> LockAndCaps: Vad i helvete snackar du om?
<lord4163> visa
<lord4163> LockAndCaps: hallå
<LockAndCaps> lord4163: Tillbaka.
<LockAndCaps> lord4163: Eh... se på din egen bild?
<LockAndCaps> Det är tre olika partier minst.
<LockAndCaps> Är du alldeles blind?
<LockAndCaps> lord4163: http://i.imgur.com/Js96E75.jpg
<lord4163> LockAndCaps: Vilken myrknullare du är.
<lord4163> det går inte
<LockAndCaps> lord4163: Myrknullare?
<LockAndCaps> lord4163: Vad går inte?
<lord4163> LockAndCaps: Ta bort interfacen.
<LockAndCaps> Gränssnittet heter det.
<lord4163> okej
<sakjur> andol: http://imgur.com/gallery/1lg4I
 * andol hoppas att sakjur håller sig till första kategorin :)
<sakjur> haha, just nu skriver jag typ saadan kod i skolan, men om jag faar vaelja sjaelv saa foeredrar jag nog aenda att skriva C ;)
<andol> sakjur: Inte mycket för åäö?
<sakjur> andol: inte naer jag kodar
<andol> Ah
<sakjur> iprincip alla programmeringsspraak aer anpassade efter ett amerikanskt tangentbord, saa jag koer ett amerikanskt tangentbord ;)
<sakjur> Besides saa har jag inte |<> paa den svenska varianten av det haer tangentbordet
<andol> Vad håller du på och hackar ihop då? Labbuppgift eller något roligare?
<sakjur> Just nu undersoeker jag de exakta orsakerna till att http://www.veracode.com/blog/2013/11/a-tale-of-two-compilers/ blir som det blir
<LockAndCaps> sakjur: Låter som om du är dansk.
<LockAndCaps> Ska'ru ha en dansk skalle, eller? Hehe.
<lord4163> sakjur: Jajamen, det går ju inte att programmera på ett svenskt tangentbord, dessutom om man är van att skriva på ett Engelsk tangentbord är det ju ännu svårare, varför hittade ni svenskar på bokstäver, lite onödigt. Alt-GR + W = å ALT Gr + Q = ä Alt Gr + p = ö.
<lord4163> god natt
<LockAndCaps> Satan i helvete vad dyrt det är att köpa e-postadresser.
<LockAndCaps> Nej, det får bli skrepning av hitta.se.
#ubuntu-se 2013-11-30
<Peyam> Salam det e jag farbror Peyam
<huttan> morron
<Linda^> Morrn.
<andol> morgens
<Screedo> god morgon
<peppis> Morn
<marsupapu> Morgon!
<lord4163> marsupapu: morgon
<lord4163> Jag har en liten fråga, jag har köpt domän, nu har jag lagt dit en vidarebeförning från info@firma.se till mittnamn@hotmail.com, det borde funka eller?
<lord4163> Nevermind funkar nu :D
<joel135> Har ni sett Äkta människor på svt? Det ser ut som att de har ubuntu 8.04 på kinesiska eller nåt 19 minuter in i första avsnittet. http://www.svtplay.se/video/1569337/sasong-1-del-1-av-10?type=embed&position=23
<joel135> jag blir alltid lika glad när jag ser sånt
<LockAndCaps> joel135: Håller på att se just nu.
<LockAndCaps> joel135: http://i.imgur.com/2VPDMfm.png
<LockAndCaps> Ser mer ut som Notepad++ på Windows 7.
<LockAndCaps> Zooma in.
<LockAndCaps> Nonsenstecken :S
<joel135> det där ser ut som säsong 2. jag menade 1.
<LockAndCaps> Säsong 1 var ju för fleeeera år sedan.
<joel135> jaså men jag hörde talas om serien först igår :)
<joel135> i din bild ser det ut som c++. haha, de använder till och med std::
<LockAndCaps> Men namne är "fffffffffffffffffffff".
<LockAndCaps> Konstigt.
<joel135> ja, de har bytt ut vissa delar mot bara massa f. för övrigt använder de inte bara standard c++. högst upp finns #pragma once typ -- "#prffffgmffff oncff"
<joel135> kul
<joel135> och i vänstra halvan är 'f' utbytt mot ' '.
<LockAndCaps> Idiotiskt.
<LockAndCaps> Varför skulle en Hubot "programmeras" på så låg nivå?
<LockAndCaps> Den skulle snarare ha en konfigurationsfil.
<LockAndCaps> Eller t.o.m. grafisk lista med lister och val.
<LockAndCaps> Eller bara en serie "stödord".
<LockAndCaps> Eller moduler som slås av eller på.
<LockAndCaps> Personlighetsmoduler.
<joel135> Jag har inte sett avsnittet så jag vet inte i vilket sammanhang det programmeras.
<sakjur> LockAndCaps: det betyder -1
<sakjur> oh, nevermind, sag nu vad ni diskuterar
<LockAndCaps> -1 :S
<Xroq> kan man bli smittad från windows om man kör wubi?
<LockAndCaps> Wubibjörn.
<Philip5> kena swecarp
<swecarp> kena Philip5
<Philip5> hur leker livet denna helg?
<swecarp> Philip5:  vad görs
<sakjur> Xroq: Du är troligen inte kvar, men för loggarnas skull: Ja - det kan man. T.ex. kan ett malware på Windows orsaka problem för WUBI, och dessutom så är NTFS (som WUBI troligen ligger på) ett skitkasst och värdelöst filsystem. Kort sagt: Jag skulle aldrig rekommendera WUBI oavsett anledning.
<Philip5> swecarp: dricker lite kaffe och leker lite med scannern jag skaffade i veckan
<swecarp> det är lugnt har börjat med att fixa våran hemsida lite ny design
<swecarp> scanna alla analoga bilder då
<Philip5> swecarp: vilken sida är det för vad?
<Philip5> japp
<swecarp> den om våra hundar
<Philip5> aha
<swecarp> ska försöka vara klar med den till nyår men först måste jag rädda alla bilder som ligger på den gamla datorn
<Philip5> låter som ett pyssel
<swecarp> nja en doca för ide disk och allt är klart
<Screedo> godkväll
<hplc> Philip5: vet du om nåt bra OCR för scanner?, behöver läsa in handskrivet och korrektur fixa det
<Philip5> hplc: nej jag håller bara på med foto och har ingen koll på vad som är bra på ocr
<HakanS> hplc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16268/whats-the-best-simplest-ocr-solution
 * realubot misstänker att OCR fungerar dåligt på handstil.
<realubot> Philip5: Vad är det för skanner du har skaffat och framförallt varför då?!?
 * HakanS VET att OCR fungerar bra på handskriven text.
<Philip5> realubot: en epson v600 för att scanna negativ
<LockAndCaps> Var inte så jävla negativ.
<LockAndCaps> Hehehehehehee.
#ubuntu-se 2013-12-01
<realubot> Vem var det här som trodde Chome och Fx delade cache eller något? Det var någon som hade något sådant problem. Var det du HakanS? Hur var det med den saken eg?
<huttan> morron
<coobra> någon som har erfarenhet här av AOC skärmar ?
<andol> Vad har nu herr Torvalds fått för sig? :)
<andol> https://github.com/torvalds/linux-ng
<Barre> andol: this is not the web page you are looking for?
<Barre> larsemil: ping
<andol> Barre: Verkar som repot är försvunnet nu. Hursom så innehöll det endast en README, vars innehåll vart nästan identisk med Linus ursprungliga announce om Linux - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6504013/
<Barre> andol: ok..
<andol> Rykten antyder ett säkerhetshåll hos Github.
<Barre> va lugnt det varit här i idag
<andol> Folk är fullt upptagna med att dricka glögg?
<Barre> det skall jag göra nu
<andol> Själv måste jag städa lite till innan jag kan belöna mig med glöggen :) Inte för att jag städar just nu, men ändå.
<Barre> det är tanken som räknas
<HeMan> så, nu har jag tagit bort mitt eget konto på laptopen!
<HeMan> sssd + cachning ftw!
<andol> HeMan: Bra eller dåligt? :)
<HeMan> andol: har bara kört det några timmar så jag vet inte än
<HeMan> andol: blir intressant att se om det funkar om man varit frånkopplad ett tag
<andol> HeMan: Ahh, sssd som i System Security Services Daemon, och inte som i felstavad ssd?
<HeMan> andol: precis
<andol> Hmm, ser intressant ut.
<andol> Vågar man hoppas på en framtida bloggpost?
<andol> Jag menar, vi kan ju inte låta enbart låta Barre sköt allt intressant bloggande :)
<HeMan> jag tror nog nästan jag har slutat blogga
<HeMan> förra postningen var 2007
<HeMan> iofs så skrev jag en på jobbets för inte så länge sedan
<andol> Oväntad comeback då!
<HeMan> mmm
<Barre> hexabit: wazzup
<Barre> hexabit: sorry, fel hilight
<Barre> HeMan: yo... lägut
<MarkusDBX> Hej, jag letar efter den bästa pdf-editor i ubuntu. Kom med tips.
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-24
<realubot> einand: Jo. Men jag tycker det är farligt.
<realubot> einand: Tänk de som lägger ner massor av tid på att skapa ett rollspel och så skannar någon in och sprider det på Nätet.
<realubot> Jag är inte säker på att det stämmer att piratkopieringen gynnar spelet.
<realubot> einand: Men om jag skapar "ett spel" så kanske vi kan sätta upp någon onlineversion och dela på "vinsten" så att alla blir nöjda och glada?
<realubot> eller glada och nöjda.
<realubot> Typiskt. Det är som när man var barn. När man har som roligast så är det dags att avsluta för dagen.
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> tjo
<Linda^> morrn morrn
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> vad är en GHz-Hour?
 * Barre gissar att det är ett mätvärde som påminner om KWh.
<Barre> fast prestanda istället för strömförbrukning
<Barre> HeMan: nått du känner till?
<maxjezy> så ungefär en ghz i en timme?
<maxjezy> jag tittar lite på renderfarmar och priser
<Barre> då är det någ så som jag tror.
<Barre> eller 0.5Ghz i två timmar
<Barre> eller 2Ghz i 30 min...
<maxjezy> eller 60 ghz i 1 minut
<Barre> precis...
<Barre> =)
<maxjezy> kanske är dags att ta steget och köpa sig lite extra kraft
<maxjezy> Linda^ JOBBAR DU?
<HeMan> lite märkligt enhet vill jag tycka
<Linda^> maxjezy: NEJ
<maxjezy> HeMan, den verkar standardiserad på renderfarmarna
<maxjezy> man betalar för ghz timmar
<maxjezy> 2 cent /timme tex
<maxjezy> Linda^ vad gör du vaken då?
<maxjezy> pillar dig i luddgrottan och dricker kaffe?
<HeMan> maxjezy: fast en ghz flyttal är inte samma som en ghz heltal
<HeMan> maxjezy: en ghz intel xeon v3 flyttal är dubbelt så snabb som en ghz intel xeon v2
<HeMan> maxjezy: en ghz cpu är inte samma som en ghz gpu
<HeMan> maxjezy: en ghz arm är inte samma som en ghz x86
<HeMan> maxjezy: en ghz på en överutnyttjad cpu är inte samma som en ghz på en tom cpu
<HeMan> maxjezy: i hpc-världen pratar man om viktade cpu-sekunder
<HeMan> maxjezy: vilket heller inte är helt optimalt
<HeMan> maxjezy: men iom att den är viktad så kan man knyta ihop det lite mer
<maxjezy> jo, jag förstår ingenting.
<maxjezy> gpu är ju iofs bättre tror jag
<maxjezy> men, man vill ju veta hur mycket minne det ligger på gpuerna isf
<maxjezy> eftersom det är lite releveant i hur stor scen jag kan ladda in
<HeMan> gpu har ännu sämre minnesbandbredd per core
<HeMan> så man måste verkligen ha rätt data för att kunna utnyttha gpun optimalt
<maxjezy> HeMan, du menar data som i data och inte som i ett slang för dator?
<HeMan> maxjezy: precis
<maxjezy> jo, men blender renderar ju bättre med datan på gpu
<maxjezy> iaf per krona
<maxjezy> finns säkert någon bra cpu också därute
<HeMan> jo per krona
<HeMan> men inte per ghz
<HeMan> en gpu har ju typ 2000 cores
<maxjezy> men det är ju lite kärvt med minne på grafikkorten så det är inte alltid man kan rendera med gpu
<HeMan> och bara 384 bitars minnesbus
<maxjezy> det är det sämsta med mitt grafikkort, bara 1 gb minne
<maxjezy> 8 gb hade varit okej
<HeMan> jo, och att pci-bussen är så förhållandevis långsam
<maxjezy> det hade varit toppen om man kunde använda vanliga minnet på moderkortet till gpu rendering i blender
<maxjezy> det hade även varit toppen med utkörning av nice frukostmackor
<HeMan> maxjezy: jag budar upp en från Stockholm, den kommer i morgon och kostar ca 1000 kr
<HeMan> maxjezy: ok?
<HeMan> :)
<maxjezy> ah, det hade inte varit dumt alls
<maxjezy> ost, bacon, salami, köttbullar, prinskorv, rostbiff, jalapenos, kokt och stekt ägg och mjukost vill jag ha på
<maxjezy> och såna små små gurkor
<maxjezy> undrar vad de heter dom där jättesmå gurkorna som är så goda
<maxjezy> Cornichons
<maxjezy> förbaskat goda
<HeMan> när frugan var gravid så hade vi alltid minst två burkar cornichons hemma
<HeMan> även jag blev hooked på dom då
<maxjezy> jag fick en sån där tanke som man ibland får, vad man skulle ta med sig till en öde ö, typ robinson style
<maxjezy> såna gurkor hade varit nice, några burkar
<maxjezy> gah, jag som hade tänkt beställa hem mat men nu är jag galet sugen på dessa
<gkeen_> https://www.domanpirater.se/
<maxjezy> gkeen_, coolt!
<gkeen_> maxjezy: indeed
<maxjezy> men undrar om man behöver oroa sig för dessa domänpirater
<maxjezy> jaja, nu har jag beställt mat iaf
<gkeen_> Jag har en rolig måndag btw, ett företag som fått alla sina filer krypterade av ett virus som vill ha betalt :P
<maxjezy> bara hosta upp pengarna
<maxjezy> hur mycket vill viruset ha?
<gkeen_> 300 euro
<maxjezy> pizzerian jag beställde från har snott ett namn från mcdonalds
<gkeen_> maxjezy: nä men jag återställer bara från backupen :P
<maxjezy> El Maco heter en pizza
<maxjezy> klart ja beställde den
<maxjezy> du behöver inte ens fråga
<maxjezy> det finns så mycket virus, hur får man dessa ?
<maxjezy> surfar företaget på konstiga sidor?
<maxjezy> öppnar mail?
<gkeen_> maxjezy: det här är malware som går in via rdp :P
<maxjezy> du la dit dem så du skulle ha jobb?
<maxjezy> :)
<peyam> hello people
<HeMan> hello!
<peyam> hej hej
<Linda^> maxjezy: För er får jag minsann aldrig vara vaken om inte jag jobbar. Så jobba 8 timmar, och sova 16? Och de dagar jag har ledigt ska jag sova i 24 timmar? Skojigt liv hörru!
<maxjezy> Linda^ jo, visst får du vara vaken om du inte jobbar men man är så van vid att du jobbar så det känns inte rimligt att anta att du är vaken och inte jobbar.
<Linda^> maxjezy: :(
<Linda^> Jag är faktiskt ledig nu fram till Fredag kl 16
<maxjezy> jag med :)
<maxjezy> ska vi hitta på något?
<Linda^> maxjezy: haha
<maxjezy> teneriffa?
<maxjezy> 7 nätter
<maxjezy> 2 lax
<whomee> Ledigt? De vore skönt nångång :(
<Linda^> maxjezy: Sa till Fredag, inte till nästa Måndag :D
<Linda^> whomee: bara sjuka dig vettu :)
<whomee> de har man ju inte råd med Linda^ :(
<Linda^> whomee: äh, hur mycket är det du förlorar på en dag egentligen?
<whomee> tillräckligt :) ska man försöka spara till att köpa hus nu så är varenda krona helig!
<maxjezy> whomee, satsa allt på poker och skiter det sig är det meningen att du inte ska köpa hus :)
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pteDt-JEpk
<whomee> maxjezy, haha ja fan de va en bra idé! ska ta upp de med sambon o se vad hon tycker ;)
<Linda^> haha
<maxjezy> whomee: överaska henne!
<maxjezy> eller, honom
<whomee> Eller båda?!
<whomee> vem vet
<maxjezy> ja precis
<maxjezy> jag har nästan inga fördommar
<maxjezy> 60% PK-certifierad
<Linda^> nähä, ska man sova lite då så maxjezy blir glad.
<pipi-> gkeen_: hur kan .se-domänen vara gratis i ett år? :O
<gkeen_> pipi-: för att .se vill att det ska vara de :P
<pipi-> Linda^: dig känner jag igen från funplanet
<gkeen_> they sorta decides these things
<Linda^> pipi-: Ljug inte :(
<peyam> hej
<HeMan> peyam: hej hej
<peyam> Läget
<HeMan> bra
<HeMan> satt och försökte läsa på om lxd
<peyam> lxd?
<peyam> vad är d
<HeMan> verkar vara ett orkestreringsverktyg till lxc
<pipi-> Linda^: o.o
<Linda^> pipi-: O.O
<Philip5> här var det livat
<Philip5> 0.0
<Linda^> Meh
<Philip5> :P
<Linda^> :(
<Philip5> :D
<Linda^> Jag vet för övrigt inte vem du är pipi-. Vem är du? O.o
<Linda^> Eftersom du verkar ha koll på vem jag är :
<Linda^> :o
<Philip5> pipi-: ja vem är du.... egentligen....
<Linda^> prickprickprick
<Linda^> prick
<Linda^> du körde med fyra prickar du minsann.
<Philip5> jo jag är frikostig
<Philip5> sånn är jag
<Philip5> ska inte snåla
<pipi-> I'm PiPi-, slayer of kitties and mauler of puppies.
<Philip5> pipi-: låter lite halloween över dig.... lite läskig....
<pipi-> =(
<Philip5> jahapp, vad ska man hitta på nu
<Philip5> ta en kaffe kanske
<Philip5> wb Hund
<pipi-> bob hund
<Hund> Philip5, Well thank you my good Sir!
<Philip5> en Hund och en pipi-... rena djuraffären här :)
<Hund> Philip5, Du blir lite avundsjuk eller? ;)
<Philip5> jo man vill ju liksom inget annat än att gosa med alla djuren
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Lite kaffe på det här så.
<Philip5> precis
<Philip5> Hund: jag satte precis på kaffe här
<Hund> Philip5, Vad för kaffe?
<Philip5> moccabryggt
<Philip5> zoega
<Hund> Ag
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Ordning på dig.
<Philip5> ska vara starkt och svart
<madbear> no drinking no nestle
<madbear> oordning på dig
<Hund> w00t? :P
<Squarism> tjo.. om jag vill connecta till en server A "som om från localhost sett till servern" på port 8080 ifrån min dator B.. hur skapar jag ssh porten?
<Squarism> gärna så att alla anrop till B:1234 från B går dit
<HeMan> Squarism: ssh -L8080:localhost:8080
<HeMan> Squarism: tror jag
<HeMan> Squarism: jag brukar alltid blanda ihop -R och -L
<Dynamit> Baa jäkla skit kod
<Dynamit> pratar om kod jag bråkat med i evigheter nu
<Dynamit> haha
<Squarism> HeMan, är det inte om man ba vill att locala anrop ska forwardas till servern?
<HeMan> Squarism: ah, vänta
<Squarism> ok
<HeMan> Squarism: ssh -g -L8080:localhost:8080 borde funka
<Squarism> HeMan, det gjorde tricket
<Squarism> du hade faktiskt rätt från början
<Dynamit> Någon här som är haj på hur fasiken WP vill att man ska göra för att kolla om knapp med namnet och id X är tryck om så är fallet göra Y fast man använder options.php i action i <form ?
 * pipi- struntade i att lära sig php och installerade wordpress i stället 
<pipi-> <- latmask :p
<Linda^> men pipiii
<Linda^> vemäru
<Linda^> varför vet du vem jag är? Stalker!
<Philip5> pipi- är en liten fågel som viskar i folks öra
<pipi-> tweet tweet
<Linda^> Fast
<Linda^> Jaha
<Linda^> Var sån då :(
<Dynamit> pipi- vad tror du WP är förkortning av?
<Dynamit> låter inte så
<Philip5> Dynamit: world power??? :O
<Dynamit> i detta sammanhang WordPress :P
<Dynamit> http://pastebin.com/65qGAfsD retar gallfeber på mig den funkar förutom att så länge jag har i <form....?* action="options.php" så kontrolleras inte om knappen är tryckt eller ej
<Dynamit> få se om jag får Tinyproxy att funka på samma sätt som Privoxy så jag kan ersätta privoxy med Tinyproxy då OpenWRT övergett Privoxy
<Dynamit> MÃ¥nga bollar i luften samtidigt
<pipi-> Dynamit: jag antog att det stod för wordpress. eller jag förstår inte riktigt varför du frågar :p
<Dynamit> (17:56)  * pipi- struntade i att lära sig php och installerade wordpress i stället
<Dynamit> Därför började jag undra
<pipi-> aa?
<Dynamit> Hur tusan ska du göra egna plugin utan kunna php
<Dynamit> det går liksom inte :P
<pipi-> jag satt och kodade på min webbsida, men jag gav upp med kodningen (som jag gjort så många gånger förr) och bestämde mig för att koda är inte min grej och installerade wordpress i stället för att göra en egen webbsida
<pipi-> Dynamit: jag har inte tänkt koda custom plugins :p det är över min förmåga
<Dynamit> jag mer eller mindre måste
<Dynamit> får betalt för skapa det här plugin
<Dynamit> blandannat
<Dynamit> Ska äta sedan får jag se om jag inte leker med Tinyproxy så jag kanske får datan snabbare än vad privoxy ger mig
<David-A> igår sa de:  "en italien, en amerikan och en ryss är på väg till den internationella rymdstationen"
<David-A> sen var det bara det. det kom ingen poäng
<maxjezy> David-A, de sa ju också att kazakstan hade världens största rymduppskjutningsgrej
<maxjezy> men nog undanhåller de alien-secrets, sveper dumma otänkande med ett rött lakan likt tjurfäktning.
<Dynamit> Är det någon här inne som vet om Tinyproxy är kapabel till att manipulera innehåll på hemsidor? kan iför sig byta tillbaka till Privoxy men OpenWRT har ju fimpat all stöd till det verkar det som
<David-A> nä, jag menade att de skulle fortsätta med att italienen åt vitlök, o ryssen o amerikanen var tvungna lämna skeppet, el nåt sånt
<maxjezy> einand kör du lightroom?
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-25
<madbear> realubot: så zup
<realubot> madbear: Trött.
<realubot> madbear: Du då?
<madbear> lite trött, kollar på det här dreten svt sänder
<madbear> gift vid första ögonkastet
<madbear> i studiesyfte, oroa dig inte
<realubot> madbear: Jag har bara hört talas om det i förbifarten.
<realubot> madbear: Tur att du inte planerar att gifta dig med någon du inte känner.
<madbear> mm , tur att du känner mig då ...
<realubot> madbear: Det var ju du som sa att du bara tittar i studiesyfte.
<madbear> ja, men du känner mig, du kan gifta dig med mig
<madbear> :D
<madbear> så menade jag
<madbear> XD
<realubot> madbear: Det är många brudar på kö före dig maddy.
<madbear> vet dä
<maxjezy> mmm...
<madbear> maxjezy: vadupp
<maxjezy> "ritar" tatuering
<madbear> visa oss!
<maxjezy> egentligen flyttar jag runt en massa "vektorer" (curves) i blender
<maxjezy> jag gör allt i blender
<realubot> brb
<madbear> jag pular lite i blender, men det blir inte fint
<madbear> har byggt min lägenhet bland annat
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=80398
<madbear> koolkool
<madbear> har du gjort nå feta modeller då?
<maxjezy> nä, jag håller på och leker med lite arkitektur
<maxjezy> http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=80399
<maxjezy> där avslutade jag senast
<madbear> det där är inte renderat
<madbear> det där är ett foto!!
<maxjezy> hehe, det är ju fototexturer iaf :)
<madbear> du kan ju jobba med dreten
<madbear> do it
<maxjezy> jo men det är lite planen
<madbear> brabra
<maxjezy> jag har sagt upp mig på jobbet och allt
<maxjezy> så nu sinar cashen
<maxjezy> därför har jag tagit en 3d kurs för att uppa lite skills
<madbear> gött
<maxjezy> suger att vara löneslav
<madbear> beror på
<maxjezy> min plan är att göra typ ett företag som sysslar med 3d konverteringar av olika slag från planritningar
<madbear> men ja, nån cashar väl på så kallade löneslavar
<maxjezy> för lägenheter och hus
<madbear> koolt, jag kan koda :D
<maxjezy> kanske även skaffa en 3d printer och printa modeller och göra såna där "modellträdgårdar" osv.
<maxjezy> med hus och små grejer till
<maxjezy> bilar och skit
<maxjezy> madbear, var bor du?
<madbear> 5 mil väst om gävle, hofors
<maxjezy> ah, ett stenkast bort ju
<madbear> precis...
<maxjezy> om man ska ha en kodare så måste man ju endå kunna träffas, störigt att ta allt via nätet
<madbear> ja
<maxjezy> men seriöst, framöver behöver jag hjälp
<madbear> jag har byggt lite dreta i python, 3d motor skulle man kunna kalla det
<madbear> kan ladda .obj från blender
<madbear> med texturer
<madbear> ;P
<maxjezy> vad lirar du på för OS?
<madbear> alla
<maxjezy> java?
<madbear> python skrev jag ju!
<maxjezy> nej
<maxjezy> ja
<maxjezy> ;)
<maxjezy> blind
<maxjezy> vet du av något datorkluster eller sånt
<maxjezy> massa speed
<maxjezy> gpu eller cpu?
<madbear> till vad?
<maxjezy> rendering
<maxjezy> bra kylare osv
<madbear> har du problem med det eller?
<madbear> vi ska ju rendera i realtid!
<maxjezy> jo, varje frame tar ju typ 40 minuter
<maxjezy> jo, men även "intro" videos.
<maxjezy> som är mer photo realism
<madbear> jaja det låter man blender tugga på bara
<madbear> 3 nya graffekort räcker nog
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men, blender kan ju rendera ganska snyggt nu i game engine
<maxjezy> baka texturer med belysning och skit
<maxjezy> men det är inte så kul att visa klienten
<maxjezy> man vill ju ha det lite som en Firt person shooter
<maxjezy> på kanske en surfplatta
<madbear> men det kan man ju fixa i blender GE
<maxjezy> jo
<maxjezy> men, den snurrar inte på android
<maxjezy> jaja, ett steg i taget
<maxjezy> måste lära mig göra mer realism
<madbear> precis, chilla ner nu :D
<maxjezy> ja, det är vinter
<maxjezy> nu börjar det roliga med att sitta och nöta
<madbear> jag tänker mig istället, du gör modeller till vårat nya spel...
<maxjezy> vad är det för spel?
<madbear> vet inte, än :D
<madbear> jag pular bara med motorn än så länge
<madbear> har inte tid att göra nåt snyggt
<maxjezy> bara det inte är candy crush eller pussel
<madbear> FPS rätt av
<maxjezy> man vill ju inte sitta och modellera massa skit
<madbear> nänä
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/linsta/index.html
<madbear> inte pillat sedan 2012
<madbear> ska börja igen
<maxjezy> bil/flyg/future simulator?
<maxjezy> en riktigt snabb jävel
<maxjezy> med pang pang
<madbear> något enkelt, ja kanske det
<maxjezy> och snygga brudar
<madbear> ...
<maxjezy> wipeout var ganska skoj till PS1
<maxjezy> och det är skoj och snabbt att modellera space-ships
<madbear> jag e mer inne på att göra nåt skräck just nu
<madbear> läskig källare, typ
<madbear> kan göra prototyper på olika och se vad man gillar
<maxjezy> jo det kan man göra
<maxjezy> level design i blender har ju blivit mycket bättre
<maxjezy> nu med nya "fly-cam"
<maxjezy> kan traska runt i sin scen som ett first person spel
<maxjezy> blev sugen på att göra något sånt nu
<David-A> hej madbear
<madbear> hej David-A
<madbear> görs?
<David-A> jag har räknat ut hur du ser ut:  http://picpaste.com/r-madbear-avg.jpg
<madbear> några tv-tips? XD
<madbear> David-A: haha wtf
<David-A> madbear: nä, Barre har förbjudit tv-tips, o folk var lite besvikna att de kom efter o inte före
<David-A> madbear: bildsök madbear, face, urval 19 st, genomsnitt => så ser du ut, statistiskt sett
<madbear> http://atlantis.cse.kau.se/~di8norb/img/snobjorn.jpg
<madbear> och ja, det är istappar på glasögonen
<madbear> -15, längdskidåkning
<madbear> bästa bilden jag hittade
<David-A> men då stämmer genomsnittsbilden ganska bra
<David-A> den ser bara inte så ilsk ut
<madbear> jag? ilsk?
<madbear> :D
<realubot> maxjezy: http://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/han-renoverade-badrummet-for-600-kr/
<realubot> maxjezy: Det låter som en maxjesustyp.
<realubot> maxjezy: madbear Har ni däckat eller?
<madbear> snart så
<madbear> du missar att jag och maxjezy har affärer på g
<madbear> missade
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det för affärer ni har på G?
<madbear> nä men han modellerar jag kodar, vi får se helt enkelt
<madbear> vad är din roll i det hela?
<realubot> madbear: Är jag inte för fet för att få vara med?
<realubot> madbear: Vad är det ni modellerar/kodar då? Vad handlar det om?
<madbear> realubot: tror man får vara hur fet som helst
<madbear> nä men inget, vi dillar lite bara
<madbear> maxjezy har stora planer, så han behöver nån som kodar kanske
<madbear> :D
<madbear> dags för kaffe nu tror jag fan
<realubot> madbear: Jag brygger kaffe nu.
<realubot> madbear: Du följer schemat.
<realubot> Kaffeschemat.
<realubot> Sveriges motsvarighet till atomuret.
<realubot> Vi ställer klockan efter kaffe klockan. Varför finns det ingen kaffeklocka?
<madbear> :D
<madbear> realubot: jag försöker planera in tupplurer
<madbear> så att dagen blir dräglig
<realubot> En klocka på arbetsplatserna som stänger ner maskinerna och startar bryggaren samtidigt.
<madbear> 08 tar jag nog en
<realubot> madbear: Varför sover du inte på nätterna? Eller i ett sträck?
<madbear> har du sovit inatt menar du?
<realubot> Nej. Men jag är ju jag.
<realubot> Varför sover inte du på nätterna och varför sover du inte i ett svep?
<madbear> jag har fuckad rytm, vad ska jag säga
<madbear> jag brukar ju göra det
<realubot> Det räcker.
<realubot> Du behöver inte säga mer.
<madbear> tack
<madbear> börjar bli lite småarg redan
<madbear> :D
<realubot> För?
<madbear> att du tjatar, jag är sur på sömnen som inte infann sig
<madbear> har ju legat ner i flera timmar och väntat
<madbear> slöseri med tid
<realubot> Hur klarade du att plugga ppå universitet med fuckad dygnsrytm?
<madbear> hade bättre rytm plus att man behöver ju bara dyka upp på tentor i stort sett
<realubot> madbear: Lösningen är att hålla en fast dygnsrytm oavsett om du sover under timarna eller inte.
<madbear> antar det
<madbear> men jag e lite kaos
<realubot> Vad har hänt dig?
<madbear> jag vet inte, livet?
<realubot> Ja. Det är en gissning med hög sannolikhet för att vara korrekt.
<realubot> Du har drabbats av livet.
<madbear> such life many crap
<realubot> Men vad är det maxjezy har i kikaren då?
<madbear> han sitter väl med blender som vanligt
<realubot> Ja men vad är det för typ av projekt ni har tillsammans?
<madbear> inget, än
<madbear> vi får se, den som nattsuddar får väl reda på det :P
<madbear> krävs några planeringsnätter
<realubot> Den som nattsuddar får se.
<madbear> exakt, vilken roll vill du ha?
<realubot> madbear: Hur ska jag veta det när jag inte vet vad ni ska göra?
<madbear> maxjezy vill modellera lite åt arkitekthållet
<madbear> och sen kunna röra sig i miljön, ja du förstår
<madbear> jag e mer inne på spel
<madbear> tror det finns ganska stora spelare inom den förstnämnda genren
<realubot> Varför skulle det finnas det?
<madbear> fått för mig det, men man kanske kan använda någon färdig lösning
<madbear> många vill ju jobba med lokala bolag
<realubot> Ni ska alltså göra ett spel som använder arkitetprogramvara för att modellera "banorna"?
<madbear> nej, inte ett spel!
<realubot> Nehe.
<realubot> Vad är din roll i det då? Det finns ju arkitektprogram som maxjezy kan använda sig av för att modellera rum?
<madbear> jag kodar i blender game engine dårå
<realubot> Jaha. Nu hänger jag med!
<realubot> Ni snackar Blender.
<realubot> Jag vet inte vad jag skulle tillföra i ett sådant projekt.
<peyam> Godmorgon
<itmannen> Dagens projekt är att testa Clonezilla.
<Laban> itmannen: Good stuff, jag har kört med det senaste ~3-4 åren
<Laban> Har fungerat jättebra.
<itmannen> Jag har testat tidigare med gott resultat
<Laban> Enda nackdelen är att partitionsstorleken inte går att fixa direkt.
<peyam> är det ngn här som kan CAD?
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Barre> mörrn
<molgrum> någon som kan VPN? jag får det inte att fungera: http://pastebin.com/hXz8htXz
<ePax> molgrum, http://askubuntu.com/questions/141372/vpn-pptp-failed-1
<ePax> Jag använder OpenVPN med pfsense. Funkar skit bra på datorn/mobilen
<molgrum> har gjort de stegen men funkar inte :/
<molgrum> kan det vara nåt med min router?
<cHarNe2> pptp är super-skummt på linux, funkar nästan aldrig, kolla im du inte kan få till openVPN istället
<molgrum> men det ska fungera även om datorn som aktiverar det sitter bakom en router?
<molgrum> låter illa att det är buggigt
<ePax> molgrum, sitter du bakom routern så ska du väl öppna korrekt port för vpn... vilket den nu är
<ePax> Antar att samtliga portar är stängda
<molgrum> aha
<molgrum> ska testa googla
<ePax> Det är är än logisk förklaring iaf :D Öppna korrekt port för vpn på routern så lär det fungera om du har confat allt rätt...
<molgrum> port-forwardade 1723 men det går ändå inte :(
<HeMan> molgrum: har du servern på insidan av routern?
<HeMan> molgrum: eller sitter din klient på insidan och försöker ansluta mot en server på utsidan?
<molgrum> HeMan: försöker ansluta till en VPN-server på utsidan
<HeMan> molgrum: då ska du inte behöva göra port-forwarding
<HeMan> molgrum: kör du via network manager eller konfigurerar du "för hand"?
<molgrum> HeMan: VPN konfigurerade jag via GUI
<molgrum> network manager alltså
<molgrum> följde bahnhofs instruktioner för ubuntu
<HeMan> molgrum: vad händer när du försöker ansluta?
<molgrum> HeMan: ikonen flashar som om det vore wifi + ett lås nere till vänster
<molgrum> sen står det anslutningen misslyckades
<molgrum> tar några sekunder bara
<molgrum> nere till höger*
<HeMan> molgrum: koll om det står något i /var/log/syslog
<molgrum> http://pastebin.com/hXz8htXz
<molgrum> HeMan: kan inte reda ut det där :(
<molgrum> "pppd may have shutdown, see pppd log"
<peyam> Hej
<HeMan> molgrum: kolla under Avancerat om mpppe är markerad
<peyam> en fråga kära människor
<peyam> Är det farligt att uppgradera kernel manuellt?
<molgrum> HeMan: japp, den är markerad
<HeMan> molgrum: prova klicka ur den
<HeMan> peyam: hur manuelt?
<peyam> HeMan, utan software-updater
<HeMan> peyam: tanka hem källkoden från kernel.org och bygga för hand?
<peyam> själv ladda ner o installa eller va fan det nu heter i världen
<HeMan> peyam: eller sudo apt-get distupgrade?
<peyam> mår du bra?
<peyam> du verkar inte må bra asså
<HeMan> ?
<peyam> istället för att jag själv ska behöva "apt-get update ", "apt-get upgrade" så ska jag tanka hem skiten och eller köra via ngn PPA
<peyam> ubuntu lts kör med 3.13 den är inte ens någon lts kernel
<peyam> va fan har de tänkt
<HeMan> vad är orsaken till att du vill byta kärna?
<peyam> jag vet inte.. inget speciellt , vill ba testa
<molgrum_> HeMan: tack det fungerade, men vad innebär det jag kryssade bort? kryptering av data mellan mig och min isp?
<HeMan> peyam: om du tankar hem den via en ppa så tankar du fortfarande hem kärnan via apt
<HeMan> peyam: skillnaden är att du tar den från ett annat ställe
<peyam> HeMan, mår du bra?
<peyam> du mår inte bra , det är jag 100 på
<HeMan> peyam: ööh, va?
<peyam> poängen är att jag vill uppgradera kernel utan software updater med Ubuntus schemalagda uppdateringar
<peyam> mår du verkligen bra?
<HeMan> peyam: jag mår fint
<peyam> varför fattar du inte vad jag skriver då?
<HeMan> peyam: om du inte vill använda ubuntus updater får du bygga kärnan själv
<peyam> Jag säger att du inte må bra
<HeMan> peyam: för du vet inte riktigt vad du vill ha svar på
<peyam> du är antingen trög eller saknar hjärnceller
<HeMan> peyam: jag mår bra!
<HeMan> peyam: skärp dig!
<peyam> ja men du fattar ju inte
<HeMan> peyam: jag svarar ju på dina frågor!
<HeMan> peyam: antingen så nöjer du dig med det eller struntar i mig!
<peyam> jag vill uppgradera kärnan till 3.14+ men ubuntu 14.04 kom med 3.13+
<peyam> min fråga är om det är ofarligt att uppgradera till 3.16+
<HeMan> peyam: att vara oförskämd gör inte att jag känner så särskillt stort intresse av att hjälpa
<peyam> och du snackar om något helt annat
<peyam> HeMan, vi linuxrävar är otrevliga
<peyam> det borde du ha vetat det fram tils nu
<HeMan> peyam: svart är "det beror på"
<peyam> förklara?
<HeMan> peyam: och jag försöker ta reda på hur du vill uppgradera kärnan
<peyam> genom en PPA
<HeMan> peyam: men du väljer att vara oförskämd
<HeMan> peyam: vilken ppa
<HeMan> ?
<peyam> skit i det du
<peyam> anta att det ä'r en säker PPA
<peyam> asså driver du?
<peyam> ta kloka antaganden och svara på frågan bara
<HeMan> peyam: jag svarade ju
<HeMan> peyam: men du var så upptagen med att strunta i vad jag skrev
<peyam> okej skitsamma
<HeMan> peyam: om du lägger till en ppa så använder du fortfarande ubuntu software center
<HeMan> peyam: du får bara kärnan från annat håll
<peyam> japp
<peyam> är det ofarligt?
<HeMan> peyam: det beror på
<peyam> på
<HeMan> peyam: vilken ppa du använder
<HeMan> peyam: men du pratad om att du _inte_ ville använde ubuntu software center
<HeMan> peyam: och då är det inte helt trivialt att uppgradera kärna
<peyam> jag ska tanka hem alla.deb filerna från kernel hesida
<HeMan> peyam: och då kan du hamna i ett läge där du inte kan starta din dator
<HeMan> peyam: det är inte .deb'ar på kernel.org
<peyam> från ubuntu
<HeMan> peyam: det är källkoden till kärnan så du får kompilera allt själv
<peyam> kernel.ubuntu.com
<HeMan> peyam: finns fortfarande en risk att din dator inte bootar
<HeMan> peyam: dvs det är fortfarande "beror på" angånde din fråga om det är farligt
<peyam> okej
<peyam> tack
<HeMan> peyam: är du ovan att lösa situationen där din dator inte bootar så är det farligt
<peyam> min dator bootar alltid
<HeMan> peyam: inte om du drar på en felaktig kärna
<peyam> jo
<peyam> jag kopplar datorn till in hjärna
<peyam> och det kör somm en rakett
<HeMan> peyam: inte om du drar på en en felaktig hjärna... :)
<peyam> finns ingen felaktig hjärna
<HeMan> bara felaktig stjärna!
<peyam> HeMan, kycklingfile kostar 30/kilo idag på hemköp
<peyam> jag var precis där- tänkte dela med mig
<HeMan> peyam: jaha?
<peyam> ja
<peyam> asså svenskar så jävla tråkiga
<peyam> jag håller dörren åt två personer de säger inte ens tack
<peyam> och svenskar skall vara trevliga lixo
<peyam> m
<peyam> blir förbannad
<HeMan> peyam: fokus! du ska ju byta kärna nu!
<HeMan> peyam: inte vara arg på folk!
<peyam> ja men ändå
<peyam>  jag tkr inte om det
<peyam> folk ska vara trevliga.
<peyam> hur kan en person inte säga tack
<peyam> folk har inge moral
<peyam> invandrare brukar säga tack
<peyam> ähh jag blir fan sur asså
<peyam> säger du tack när någon håller dörren åt dej HeMan
<peyam> ?
<HeMan> jo
<HeMan> men jag blir inte sur om folk inte säger tack när jag håller upp dörren
<peyam> vf inte?
<peyam> om du motiverar ordentligt då slipper jag vara sur
<HeMan> för jag gillar att vara glad
<peyam> ja men det är ju inge bra svar
<HeMan> finns så många saker man kan vara glad för
<peyam> vad har du säga till mig som är sur när ngn inte säger tack
<HeMan> "Det är bättre att glömma och gå vidare" kan du få som visdomsord
<peyam> jag är uppväxt i en familj och samhälle där folk säger tack
<HeMan> jag med
<peyam> jag frågade en äldre dam" ska ni upp också? " hon svarade argt"Upp"
<peyam> asså wtf
<peyam> man ska inte ens fråga ngt folk
<peyam> måste folk sprida så mkt negativitet?
<HeMan> nej
<HeMan> man kan komma in på irc-kanaler och bara vara glad!
<peyam> jah
<peyam> det e sant
<peyam> jag tkr att det synd att folk i sverige är så
<peyam> öppensinnad om det mesta, diskutera så mkt, civiliserat samhälle sen kan folk inte vara trevliga när de slutar på jobbet
<Linda^> :o
<madbear> peyam: nu tar vi det lugnt i denna kanal
<madbear> :D
<Linda^> Akta er för björnen!
<madbear> måste pysa med hunden nu, hörskram
<peyam> ja
<peyam> jag ska ta det lugnt
<HeMan> yey, nu funkar usb-monteringen på routern
<peyam> yeey
<maxjezy> tjena HeMan och linda och peyam
<peyam> maxjezy, tja, vgd?
<maxjezy> beställde precis käk
<maxjezy> så inväntar den :)
<maxjezy> tänkte jag skulle säga hej här
<maxjezy> peyam, du då?
<peyam> nice
<peyam> jag gör inget
<peyam> ska dricka te
<maxjezy> vad dricker du för te?
<peyam> jag ska flytta hem till Iran om ni svenskar slutar använda Saffran i eran lucekatter
<peyam> earlgrey
<maxjezy> blääh
<peyam> vf
<peyam> ska lfytta i Finland. Finland behöver en kurd
<maxjezy> ett ex jag hade drack det varje morgon med mjölk
<peyam> ew
<peyam> man ska dricka det med socker
<peyam> bitsocker
<maxjezy> känner jag lukten av earl grey mår jag fan inte bra
<maxjezy> just för hennes misshandel av den te sorten
<peyam> du vet maxjezy man ska bitsockret i munnen hela tiden när man dricker teet
<peyam> orka med såna brudar
<maxjezy> jo, det har min farfar lärt mig
<maxjezy> nä, henne dumpa jag för många herrans år sedan
<HeMan> dricka på bit kallade bi det när jag var lite
<peyam> coolt
<HeMan> *vi
<peyam> maxjezy, var hon finsk?
<maxjezy> nej, herregud nej.
<maxjezy> totalt svensk
<peyam> meh
<HeMan> yey, nu fick jag igång 1-wire på routern
<peyam> maxjezy, du borde ha behållit henne
<maxjezy> inte för att svenskar är dåliga, men herregud nej.
<maxjezy> hon var så svensk att jag inte träffat något svenskare
<peyam> maxjezy, alla vet att du inte tkr om svenbisar
<HeMan> nu måste jag bara skruva sönder routern
<peyam> HeMan, va du orkar
<maxjezy> ja, klockan är ju fika snart
<peyam> maxjezy,
<peyam> http://www.deviantart.com/art/Pokemon-Umbreon-03-496361156
<peyam> e den här riktig bild eller e det typ gjord med daotnr?
<HeMan> peyam: /me = nörd
<maxjezy> riktig
<maxjezy> skulle inte tveka en sekund på det
<peyam> schyssta tuttar men hon borde ha tjockare läppar
<HeMan> det där får ni ta annorstädes
<peyam> visste inte att det danns tjejer som gillade pokemon
<maxjezy> jag är inte med på det här, tjejer ska få vara som de är.
<peyam> ja men det är fan coolt
<maxjezy> Linda^, jobbar du?
<maxjezy> du är så frånvarande tänkte jag.
<peyam> maxjezy, skriv till henne vgd o hon svarar
<maxjezy> så rakt på är lite framfusigt i min mening
<maxjezy> jag har köpt tatueringsmaskin så jag ska nog tatuera mig nästa vecka :)
<maxjezy> om maskinen hinner hit tills i helgen
<peyam> själv?
<maxjezy> jo det hade jag  tänkt
<maxjezy> benet kanske
<peyam> hur orkar du
<maxjezy> om jag hinner bli PRO under en helg
<maxjezy> men det tror jag, allt jag tar vid blir bra.
<HeMan> hupp! nu krashade routern
<peyam> hahaha
<HeMan> tror jag får plocka fram en till
<peyam> maxjezy, du blir inte pro på en helg
<Linda^> maxjezy: Nej
<maxjezy> som jag då-
<Linda^> maxjezy: Exakt som du.
<Philip5> maxjezy: bråkar du med Linda^?
<Linda^> Alla bråkar med mig
<Philip5> stackare
<Linda^> Allra mest peyam. Men han är på mentala ignorelistan
<Philip5> du är nog inte ensam om att ha honom på den listan
<Linda^> hehe
<Philip5> Linda^: kolla vad HeMan försöker impa på dig nu då
<Philip5> visar irc-musklerna ;)
<Linda^> haha
<Linda^> wow, så impad!
<Philip5> precis
 * HeMan flexar irc-musklerna
<HeMan> nu ska jag strax gå och hämta en router som jag har serieport och sen flexa 1-wire-musklerna
<Philip5> Linda^: HeMan brukar köra den på krogen... kör irc på sin smartphone i baren och visar att han kan vara op i #ubuntu-se
<HeMan> funkar sådär
<Philip5> HeMan: störst chans kvart i tre?
<HeMan> något som däremot funkar bra är min yubikey
<HeMan> får många wow och coolt för den
<Linda^> Philip5: Brukar jag också göra!
<Linda^> irssi connectbot osv.
<Philip5> Linda^: flexar du också irc-musklerna id en och visar alla kanaler du är op i??
<Philip5> HeMan: funkar bara i baren på afterwork va? ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Nej :(
<HeMan> danm vad man skulle bli förvånad om man skulle visa sina irc-muskler och den man visar för plockar fram sin telefon och visar att hen är op på fler kanaler
<HeMan> Philip5: jo
<Linda^> HeMan: Hade du visat mig för massa år sen så hade jag varit denna "hen" du beskriver :D
<Linda^> Nu är jag inte op nånstans :(
<Philip5> Linda^: stackare
<Linda^> Eller jo! haha, en kanal!!
<HeMan> hehe
<Linda^> Jag gnällde över att det var för lite liv i den, så fick jag op
<Linda^> :D
<Linda^> upptäckte jag en vecka senare typ
<Philip5> tänk vad man skulle förlora hela sin identitet om man blev av med sin op-status
<Linda^> äsch!
<Linda^> op är för mesar ändå
<Philip5> och alla nya visitkort man måste tryck upp
<Linda^> Men nu måste jag ivääääg! Och jag tänkte inte irca från mobilen. Så ni får flexa era irc-muskler sen!
<Philip5> Linda^: vi kan ju värma upp med varandra så länge jag och HeMan
<Linda^> Ja sure, gör så :)
<HeMan> jag ska iväg till förrådet och hämta en router
<HeMan> brb
<Linda^> haha
<Philip5> Linda^: kolla var HeMan ska impa då... flexa irc-musklerna och påskina att han har en massa sexig hårdvara i förråden...
<Philip5> Linda^: så gör han aldrig för mig
<nimnil> om man har en lista på fem paket som man vill ta bort, kan man få apt-get att ta bort då även om ett av paketen saknas?
<Philip5> nimnil: om ett av dem saknas så hoppar den bara över den
<nimnil> nej
<nimnil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9236565/
<nimnil> Philip5: ^
<Philip5> nimnil: du har väl något syntaxfel efter skim?
<nimnil> har lite problem har slut på disk, så kan vara det som spökar.
<nimnil> vill ta bort lite saker men apt-get har hoppat av mitt i
<Philip5> möjligt men jag tror du har ett syntaxfel
<Philip5> vet inte om den är känslig för dubbla mellanslag eller så
<nimnil> okej
<Philip5> om du klistar in alla på pastebin, hur ser det ut då?
<nimnil> har rensat så jag har 1G ledigt nästan. ändå får jag fel på apt-get
<nimnil> med felmeddelande att den inte kan skapa mapp för enheten är full
<nimnil> AHA! om disken blir full monteras en minimal ramdisk på /tmp.
<nimnil> och därför går det inte att installera något eftersom den minililla ramdisken är full
<Linda^> Philip5: VAd ska jag säga.. I'm special :)
<maxjezy> http://mafro.ca/v/
<Philip5> Linda^: verkar inte bättre
<David-A> maxjezy: du glömde skriva vad det är länken går till
<David-A> (övriga: verkar vara reklam för ny version av grand theft auto, nedräkning till release)
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-26
<maxjezy> ja det är pc release nedräkning
<maxjezy> för gta 5 (V)
<maxjezy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFQBt6ScXKQ
<maxjezy> en liten rendering jag gjorde
<maxjezy> precis när jag hade så tråkigt och blev dissad av Philip5 i andra kanalen
<maxjezy> om jag har 3 mappar med filer namnsatta untitled1, unititled2 osv osv till 100.
<maxjezy> varje mapp har samma filnamn innehållandes, men jag vill slump plocka filer från dessa i rätt ordning
<maxjezy> ta en av untitled 1 från en mapp
<maxjezy> och sedan untitled2 från en annan
<maxjezy> kan detta göras via något script?
<maxjezy> eller måste man köpa kaffe och göra det för hand?
<maxjezy> givetvis ska slumpen kunna dra untitled från samma mapp 3 ggr i rad om så slumpen erbjuder det
<maxjezy> men det är ju viktigt att de håller ordningen iaf
<maxjezy> hiarkin i mapparna måste synkas
<maxjezy> och sedan ska de döpas om i slut destinationmappen
<maxjezy> David-A, du som pysslar med sånt här
<David-A> maxjezy: säg att mapparna innehåler en fil kalle.jpg, då kan du slumpa fram en med:  ls untitled*/kalle.jpg | shuf -n1
<David-A> maxjezy: sen är frågan vad du vill göra med filnamnet som då slumpats fram?
<David-A> maxjezy: "synkas", "döpas om", hmm, vad är det du vill göra, egentligen?
<David-A> maxjezy: kaffe kanske är bäst
<maxjezy> jag vill ta en kopia från en mapp i taget, 3 mappar med 100 filer i en följd, 1-100.
<maxjezy> så om jag tar fil 1 från mapp 3 först
<maxjezy> så kanske den tar fil 2 från mapp 2 sen
<maxjezy> och fil 3 från mapp 1 sen
<maxjezy> och fortsätter till 100
<maxjezy> och sedan starta om
<maxjezy> så fil ett kanske kommer från mapp 2 nästa runda
<maxjezy> men alla filer som kopieraas ska hamna i en destinationsmapp
<maxjezy> fan det är så klurigt att min hjärna inte ens förstår själv vad den tänker
<maxjezy> det jag har gjort, om du tittade på min youtube länk ja postade
<David-A> maxjezy: filer som slumpats fram ska alltså kopieras till en mapp. till samma mapp? för alla filer? samma även för efterföljande pass?
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> men efterföljande måste döpas till 101 osv
<maxjezy> så jag har en mapp med 1-100000.jpeg i slutet
<David-A> maxjezy: det var en video med en snurrande diamant, vad har det med untitled1/kalle.jpg att göra?
<maxjezy> jag har renderat samma pass 3 ggr med olika material, nu ska scriptet ta en fil från varje pass
<maxjezy> på så vis kommer inte snurrens ordning försvinna, men det kommer blinka av slumpen vilket material som "visas"
<maxjezy> ibland är det wireframe, ibland solid och glas/glossy
<David-A> maxjezy: jag förstår. eller kanske inte.
<maxjezy> i slutet av klippet har jag mixat filerna för hand genom att kopiera och ersätta
<David-A> maxjezy: eller vi kan låtsas att jag förstår.
<maxjezy> men detta är tidsödande att göra för ett klipp på säg 100 000 filer
<maxjezy> bra :)
<maxjezy> då har vi löst det
<maxjezy> tack för hjälpen
<maxjezy> vi behöver inte applicera detta mer än i teorin att vi nästan gjorde det.
<maxjezy> jag ser ju resultatet i min hjärna
<maxjezy> det blev snyggt
<David-A> maxjezy: så mappar har nummer (1..100). är filerna i mapparna också numrerade (kalle001.jpg..kalle099.jpg) ?
<maxjezy> fast det finns bara tre mappar
<maxjezy> filerna är dock kalle001 osv
<maxjezy> den ska hämta en fil från slumpvis mapp
<David-A> maxjezy: o det är samma nummerserie för filer i mapparna?
<maxjezy> och nästa i ordningen frän nästa mapp
<maxjezy> japp
<maxjezy> med det är viktigt att slumpen väljer så det kan bli från samma mapp också
<maxjezy> men nästa fil i följd givetvis
<maxjezy> detta skript skulle vara skitbra egentligen
<maxjezy> vet inte hur många gånger jag behövt ett sånt
<David-A> maxjezy: for f in kalle{001..099}.jpg; do ls untitled*/"$f" | shuf -n1; done
<maxjezy> är det bara det där?
<David-A> maxjezy: nä, det är bara ett pass, o listar bara filerna, kopierar inte
<maxjezy> okej
<David-A> maxjezy: for pass in {01..99}; do for f in kalle{001..099}.jpg; do slump=$(ls untitled*/"$f" | shuf -n1); cp -v "$slump" destination/"$pass-$slump"; done
<David-A> maxjezy: men den alfabetiska ordningen på filerna i destination blir nog inte som du vill. krävs en räknare tror jag
<maxjezy> ja det tror jag med
<maxjezy> egentligen skulle jag kunna göra detta förhand och sedan bara slumpa några mappar
<maxjezy> och binda ihop dessa och skapa några variationer
<maxjezy> det blir nästan som om slumpen hade gjort jobbet
<maxjezy> endast ett tränat öga ser ett mönster
<David-A> maxjezy: eller kansk blir rätt ordning ändå. kan du prova. jag har inte testat kommandona, men det finns en bug, behövs en "done" till på slutet
<maxjezy> jag har inte linux nu
<maxjezy> kan jag skicka dig testfiler?
<David-A> maxjezy: har du cygwin?
<maxjezy> inte nu, kan dra ner det
<David-A> maxjezy: konstruktioner med {..} behöver bash, funkar inte i sh. (ifall cygwin inte har bash som default)
<maxjezy> man fick välja där i början av installationen
<maxjezy> jag vet inte, tror det var med :)
<maxjezy> annars får jag väl installera det sen
<peyam> Heeeeeeeeeej
<Linda^> Aww, svarar ni inte på hans hej? Elakt ju!
<Philip5> Linda^: nä vi ville inte ta nöjet ifrån dig
<Linda^> Philip5: Nu är du elak :(
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-27
<realubot> "Dessutom är de som alla andra sårbara mot trojaner och liknande som kan avslöja var de är."
<realubot> Hur kan en trojan avslöja var Tor-användarna är? Typ en backdoor eller vad menas?
<madbear> realubot: görs
<nimnil> morrn
<maxjezy> morrn
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Coffe> morrn
<maxjezy> om man vore duktig hacker, tror ni man skulle klara av att hacka sig till bättre internetanslutning från sin leverantör
<HeMan> maxjezy: nej
<HeMan> maxjezy: eller det beror på
<HeMan> maxjezy: om du är på max vad hårdvaran klarar så går det inte
<HeMan> maxjezy: är det en "mjuk" begränsning finns en teoretisk möjlighet
<HeMan> maxjezy: dock är sanolikheten större att du hackar dig till en situation där du inte har någon internetanslutning
<maxjezy> jag är inte duktig så därför ställde jag frågaon "om man vore duktig" :)
<maxjezy> jag skulle nog mest dricka läst och låtsashacka i en terminal
<maxjezy> pinga lite webbsidor osv
 * maxjezy fantiserar hur medlemmar ur gruppen anonym-os betalar för 10 mbit men hackar sig in på 100mbit lina!
<HeMan> maxjezy: då är det bättre och "låna" någons dator som sitter på bättre lina
<peyam> så vad händer people
<peyam> people?
<peyam> realubot, tjena
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.599252/forskare--bitcoinanvandare-inte-anonyma
<realubot> madbear: Tja. Vad gjorde jag? Minns inte. Läste nyheter kanske.
<peyam> Hej
<sandelius> tjena tjena
<realubot> http://www.idg.se/2.1085/1.599316/skarmljuset-kan-stora-din-hjarna
<Philip5> wb Hund
<itmannen> Perfekt. Nu har jag digikam 4.5 i ubuntu 14.04
<gkeen_> förslag på telefon med fysiska knappar för menu, home o back ?
<Linda^> random dumbphone!
<Linda^> Dom flesta "nya" mobilerna har väl bara home som fysisk knapp, om ens det. Min Oneplus One har inga fysiska knappar på framsidan.
<Philip5> Linda^: har du en oneplus one? jag har funderat lite på den men så sägs det att de kommer med uppföljare efter årsskiftet så kanske väntar lite
<Philip5> hittar ingen mobil just som som jag riktigt vill ha. känns som det är ny generation på gång dessutom så just nu är det som att hoppa på gamla tåg
<Linda^> Philip5: Ja, jag fick ju höra efter att jag skaffade min, att det kommer en ny snart :)
<Linda^> Men jag är nöjd!
<Linda^> Batteriet är awesome
<Linda^> Typ - jättebra mobil för under 3K
<Philip5> låter bra. känner bara en annan som har en och han är också nöjd
<Philip5> plus att den kommer med CM så lär det finnas bra stöd för 3e part roms även lång tid framöver
<Linda^> Och det kommer "speciallgjord" cyanogenmod för just den luren. Eller ja, dne är utvecklad just för den telefonen. Även om jag inte märkte nån större skillnad mellan "vanliga" cyanogen
<Philip5> jag har en 3 år gammal htc sensation just nu med CM11 på som börjar kännas lite väl gammal
<Philip5> skulle egentligen vilja ha en htc m8 eye men de sälja ju inte i europa
<Linda^> min första smartphone var en htc
<Philip5> jag gillar htc och deras sense
<nimnil> Philip5: cm11. är det med android5? eller är det 12 det?
<Linda^> då kände jag "aldrig mer htc". Men dom har nog blivit bra mycket bättre sen min htc wildfire :P
<Linda^> jag HATADe sense!!
<Philip5> bakteria: cm12 är lolipop
<Linda^> cm11 är jelly bean
<Linda^> 4.4.4
<Linda^> har jag
<nimnil> ah. jag vill ha cm, men väntar på 5.0.
<nimnil> android l är awesome
<Philip5> Linda^: hade en htc hero som första android och gillade den då. det var väl luren som tog htc upp på banan bland de stora grabbarna
<Linda^> Kommer till oneplus också. Frågan är bara näääääär
<Linda^> Philip5: antagligen. JAg var lite sen in på smartphonevärlden
<Linda^> banan kanske
<Philip5> cm12 finns till min htc sensation men har lite buggar som gör att jag inte börjat med den än
<Linda^> låt andra ta itu med buggarna, haha
<Linda^> man får ha lite tålamod
<Philip5> jo
<Linda^> min nexus 7 (surfplatta) har jag förstått ska få lolipop
<Philip5> beror ju på vad det är för buggar men när det är sådana som stör så kan man ju vänta
<Linda^> men har inte hänt något än :(
<Philip5> Linda^: om du kör kde så måste du ju testa kdeconnect om du inte gjort det
<Philip5> riktgit smidigt tillsammans med android
<Linda^> Jag använder windows :/
<Linda^> for now
<Philip5> :O
 * Linda^ gömmer sig
<Philip5> och det säger du så här i en kanal som denna ;)
<Linda^> jajjemen!
<Linda^> VAd ska du göra åt saken va? :p
<Philip5> du hänger här för det goda sällskapet ;)
<Linda^> Haha
<Linda^> Vi säger så
<Linda^> :p
<Philip5> för HeMans irc-muskler och hårdvara i förrådet
<Philip5> linux user wannabee
<Linda^> jomen!
<Linda^> Fan, måste duscha av mig den här huvudvärken från hell!
<Linda^> brb eller nåt
<Philip5> oki
<HeMan> whut
<Philip5> HeMan: vi pratar om dig och inte med dig ;)
<HeMan> min router blev förresten riktigt bra som 1-wire-pryl
<Philip5> HeMan: det säger du bara för att verka hipp
<HeMan> Philip5: 1-wire är det nya hippa!
<HeMan> Philip5: trådlöst är för n00bs! :)
<Philip5> HeMan: var det inte du som bossade över andol? skickar du inte honom på att hämta prylar som en springpojke??
<HeMan> Philip5: jo men bara på jobbet
<HeMan> Philip5: jag har inte fått makten över hans fritid än
<Philip5> han får väl jobba upp sig även på fritiden
<Philip5> visa framfötterna
<HeMan> typ
<Philip5> nä nu ska jag ta och framkalla lite film i köket på gammalt hederligt vis...
<Linda^> Philip5: wat? Framkalla film på gammalt hederligt vis? Avis!!!
<Philip5> Linda^: jo old school är kul... mer på riktigt :)
<Linda^> Philip5: Jag älskade att hänga i fotolabben när jag gick i skolan. Så jävla nice!
<Philip5> Linda^: jag labbar hemma men kopierar på papper i mörkrum på fotoklubb
<Linda^> Du grejjar med filmrullen hemma menar du?
<Linda^> Men i ett kök? Det måste ju vara kolsvart!!
<Philip5> nej då. det räcker med att ha svart när man flyttar filmen från rullen till framkallningsdosan
<Linda^> Finns väl kanske verktyg iofs.. så man slipper gå in i ett kolsvart rum :p
<Linda^> jojo, det är ju det jag menar
<Philip5> sedan kan man ha dosan i köket
<Philip5> brukar ladda dosan i badrummet eller så använder jag en mörksäck som man kör in händerna i och prylarna där man kan greja utan påverkan av ljus
<Linda^> Ah, smart
<Linda^> Nä, nu får det bli lite serier. Tjohej.
<fredrik> Jag behöver hjälp :-( Jag försöker compilera en driver för ett dvb-kort som heter dvbsky. Jag får det här kompileringsfelet: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9274090/
<fredrik> jag tror jag behöver göra någon config någonstans men fattar inte hur eller vad
<Philip5> fredrik: och du har installerat headers för din kernel?
<fredrik> Philip5, ingen aning! Hur?
<Philip5> linux-headers-3.13.0-29-generic
<Philip5> det paketet
<Philip5> du kommer få bygga om modulen för varje uppdatering av din kärna som kommer
<fredrik> jag har iaf en mapp som följer :/usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-29-generic
<fredrik> men jag tror jag måste köra 'make config' eller något där
<fredrik> eller?
<Philip5> beror på hur den byggs
<fredrik> gör jag så får jag svara på en drös med frågor i oändlighet.. har ingen susning om vad hälften betyder
<Philip5> det brukar komma med en readme
<fredrik> nä.. hittar ingen readme
<Philip5> jo
<Philip5> både readme, installations instruktioner i txt och pdf
<Philip5> sedan så verkar de bara ha patcher för upp till kernel 3.12. frågan är om den senare kommit med i officiella kernelen
<Philip5> du har ju kernel 3.13 tydligen
<Philip5> http://www.dvbsky.net/download/doc/Linux_driver_installation_Guide
<fredrik> det är den jag försöker följa men när jag kör punkt 3.. make så får jag det felmedelandet jag länkade till
<fredrik> Det finns en hel mapp i generics som heter dokumentation men jag hittar inget om installation
<Philip5> var har du då laddat koden ifrån?
<itmannen> Philip5:: Såg du att jag har fått in Digikam 4.5.0 i Ubuntu 14.04
<Philip5> itmannen: jupp
<itmannen> Funkar perfekt
<fredrik> vilken kod menade du? Drivern till dvb kortet?
<Philip5> itmannen: försökte ju få kontakt med dig här när jag laddade upp den för ett antal dagar sedan så du kunde vara första försökskanin :)
<Philip5> fredrik: media trä drivisen som du verkar vara i
<itmannen> Philip5::  Jo jag använde din ppa
<Philip5> itmannen: om du tycker att digikam är instabilt så uppdatera även libsqlite3 pakete som du använder för versionen med ubuntu 14.04 har en bugg som stör digikam
<fredrik> http://www.dvbsky.net/Support_linux.html
<fredrik> media_build-bst-13-140619
<Philip5> fredrik: precis. och laddar du ner media_build-bst-13-140619 så innehåller den ju readme och guider
<itmannen> Philip5:: Nä den går alldeles utmärkt vad jag kunnat se ännu så lämge
<fredrik> jo precis.. och det är ju dem jag följer
<Philip5> men du sa ju att du inte hittade någon readme
<Philip5> därför jag undrade vart du fått koden ifrån
<Philip5> itmannen: annars en bugg där som kan göra digikam instabilt och den fixades inte förrän i sqlite3 2.4.4
<itmannen> Philip5:: Använder Digikam nästan varje dag
<fredrik> Philip5, trodde du menade en readme om hur man gjorde en make config i kernel-header mappen :-)
<itmannen> Ett suveränt program
<fredrik> Jag följer redme filen som kommer med drivern
<Philip5> [22:02] <fredrik> nä.. hittar ingen readme
<fredrik> men när jag kör make får jag felmedelandet i som jag pastebin adre
<fredrik> Philip5, hittar ingen readme om hur man gör make config på kernel mappen alltså
<itmannen> Philip5:: Följer Transmission med i din ppa
<fredrik> när jag gör make på drivern så får jag fel att det saknas något i /usr/src/linux-headers-3.13.0-29-generic
<Philip5> fredrik: kan ju vara så att ubuntus kernel är patchad så det inte funkar med bst-13
<Philip5> testa med bst-14 istället
<Philip5> bst-14 verkar bygga fint på ubuntu 14.10
<Philip5> har en nyare kernel
<fredrik> okej.. får testa att uppgradera
<fredrik> tack för hjälpen
<Philip5> testa den andra filen den har
<Philip5> media_build-bst-14-141106
<Linda^> :o
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-28
<propus> god morgon!
<HeMan> Morrn!
<Laban> tjabbatjenahallå
<propus> läget?
<HeMan> finfint
<propus> Nice :)
<maxjezy> black friday!
<Laban> åååååååååååh vad jag älskar vår interna byråkrati ibland
<Laban> </sarcasm>
<Laban> (vår = mitt jobb). Ska fixa en e-fakturagrej till en kund. Vi har allt klart i testmiljön. Men vi behöver aktivera en mod i affärssystemet. Det tar under två minuter. Men någon har bakat in det i ett jätteprojekt som kommer att ske under Q2 eller Q3 nästa år.
<Laban> Vi står alltså på mållinjen men måste stanna.
<nimnil> Laban: grattis. enterprise när det är som bäst.
<Laban> Mm
<peyam> realubot, salam
<ePax> Database module reported condition which prevented lookup (Failed to execute mysql_query, perhaps connection died? Err=1: Unknown column 'auth' in 'field list') sending out servfail
<ePax> Någon som vet vad det kan bero på? Har precis uppgraderat en server
<peyam> det finns en okänd kolumn
<Barre> ePax: en snabb googling.. kör du PowerDNS?
<ePax> japp
<Barre> ePax: och du har uppdaterat powerDNS, men det verkar som db-schemat inte är uppdaterat.
<ePax> Barre, Hur uppdaterar jag db-schemat?
<Barre> inte vet jag, antar att det står i deras dokumentation. det verkar dock som det har nått att göra med dns-sec.
<ePax> Ok.
 * Laban ska också installera powerdns. Byta från MyDNS.
<HeMan> jag blev lite besviken på powerdns
<HeMan> eller i alla fall att använda ldap som backen till pdns
<HeMan> sen fick jag inte till dnssec på recursorn
<HeMan> men det tror jag var PICNIC
<gkeen_> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010795910/proliant-microserver-g7
<ePax> gkeen_, Det var billigt.
<Laban> Najs
<HeMan> dock bara dual core
<Laban> But still... En sådan och ett par diskar så har man något najs.
<maxjezy> bajs, ingen som har GEAR S inne i butik
<HeMan> som lagring är det nog en trevlig kärra
<gkeen_> HeMan: jo har en sån, fint med billig hotswap :)
<HeMan> min server hemma är en tripple core
<HeMan> tycker man ofta behöver fler än det
<HeMan> gkeen_: jo det är trevligt
<HeMan> gkeen_: jag köra guerilla-hotswap
<HeMan> gkeen_: dvs diskarna ligger löst i lådan...
<gkeen_> hehe
<Laban> Hur många diskar får man plats med i den där
<Laban> ?
<ePax> 4
<ePax> Har en sådan fast äldre variant, N36L som hemmaserver.
<Laban> En sådan med 4x3TB i raid-5 kanske vore något
<Laban> Eller 3x4 + sys
<Laban> err 3x3TB + sys
<Laban> Eller köra solaris och labba lite zfs
<ePax> Jag har Ubuntu + några virtuela maskiner (KVM)
<HeMan> btrfs så klart!
<HeMan> och lxc!
<HeMan> :)
<HeMan> riktigt trevligt med snapshots och lxc
<HeMan> tar bara några sekunder att kicka igång en helt ny maskin från en "template"
<gkeen_> Laban: 8st om du köper en 4x 2.5" diskmontering till cd slotten :)
<gkeen_> ja o ett sata kort då
<Laban> Hur står sig BTRFS mot ZFS? Tänker mig data consistency, lagom trött på att diskar havererar.
<gkeen_> usch
<gkeen_> körde lite test med btrfs på min workstation
<HeMan> man kan köra inbyggd raid1 i btrfs
<gkeen_> det pajjade helt efter att strömmen gick
<HeMan> och då klarar det sig någorlunda
<gkeen_> o det var raidat på 2 ssd diskar
<HeMan> hur länge sedan var det?
<gkeen_> zfs däremot lyckas jag ju formatera om, o ändå återställa det gamla filsystemet :P
<gkeen_> HeMan: i somras
<HeMan> gkeen_: med det inbyggda raid1 eller via lvm's spegling?
<gkeen_> det inbyggda
<HeMan> ok!
<HeMan> jag har inte haft något problem alls med det
<HeMan> däremot lyckades jag få för mycket ledigt utrymme
<HeMan> jag hade stripat över 3 diskar
<HeMan> men var tvungen att ta bort en
<HeMan> och det gick btrfs med på
<HeMan> men den minskade inte ledigt utrymme...
<Laban> Vart hade den tänkt att lägga det?
<HeMan> jadu
<gkeen_> viktigt att komma ihåg med zfs också.. att stänga av autogrow så att du inte av misstag lägger till mer utrymme :P
<Laban> Maximal intern lagring: 8 TB // Undrar hur de resonerade här... Det är inte gärna chassit som sätter den gränsen.
<gkeen_> dom kanske inte hade möjlighet att testa med mer när produkten skulle skeppas ut? :P
<HeMan> det börjar väl dyka upp 6 TB diskar nu?
<ePax> Varför ska man ha så enorma diskar. Till för vaddå? :D
 * ePax är nöjd med 2 X 2TB (raid1)
<Laban> Till löjliga mängde semesterfilmer.
<Laban> Såvida man inte rippar över film själv, eller har löjliga mängder foton så har jag svårt att se varför någon privatperson skulle behöva mer än några hundra GB.
<HeMan> jag använder det mest för att labba med olika filsystem odyl
<maxjezy> :)
<propus> god kväll gott folk!
<gkeen_> Hur mycket fattigare har folket blivit idag då?
<Linda^> Jag har bara köpt cola och mat!
<gkeen_> Linda^: Ja, så kan man ju också göra.
<Linda^> gkeen_: aka bara jättepyttelite fattigare
<gkeen_> Testade att köpa Dead Pony Club öl på systemet, precis när man smakar på den så kan man få för sig att det är cider, men en sekund senare ändras smaken till amerikansk "öl"
<propus> *gäsp*
<[F]adE> Tjo folk
<[F]adE> Hur stänger jag av third-party reps?
<[F]adE> FÃ¥r felmeddelande vid uppdatering
<[F]adE> Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.
<[F]adE> Ah var inget hittade :P
<Linda^> [F]adE: Var du duktig och googlade?
<[F]adE> Linda^, haha, nej, tänkte till en gång extra och tog settings och hittade det där :P
<[F]adE> Sch nu, skyller på julbrydgen
<[F]adE> hjälpte ändå inte
<[F]adE> The package system is broken, heja
<[F]adE> Nu så
<Linda^> Sluta ha sönder saker
<[F]adE> Måste seriöst installera om min burk :P Men händer att jag bootar till windows och kopplar in midisynthen
<[F]adE> Vet inget bra program i ubuntu och tveksamt om FL Studio 11 funkar bra i Wine
<Linda^> wine whine wine
<Philip5> Linda^: du ska inte byta nick till MS-Linda^ så vi vet vem du är?!?! ;P
<Linda^> Philip5: Hallå! Lugn nu va
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> som i MS Paint, MS minröj och MS Linda^ ;)
 * Linda^ hostar lite på Philip5 
<Philip5> uuuwwww
<Philip5> när jag sitter och äter så blir man hostad på
<Linda^> Så det så!
<Linda^> JAPP"
<Linda^> SMAKLIG MÅLTID
<Philip5> hårda tider
<einand> hej
<Linda^> Inget fel på Linda-baciller
<Philip5> hoj
<[F]adE> Nu gick det uppdatera :)
<[F]adE> Fick köra apt-install -f , vad det nu betyder
<Philip5> Linda^: du menar jag nu får MS virus... ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Nej, förkylningsvirus bara, mohahah!
<Philip5> [F]adE: betyder att den tvungar fram en lösning av en konflikt enligt det du godkände
<[F]adE> Aha
<[F]adE> Var alltså paket i konflikt, typ?
<[F]adE> T.ex
<Philip5> typ
<[F]adE> Ait
<[F]adE> Ah... -f , force
<[F]adE> ^^
<Philip5> ja
<Philip5> men det är inte samma som force install
<K350> Känner ni till någon kombinerad NAS/router?
#ubuntu-se 2014-11-29
<propus> bygg en själv vetta :)
<K350> Njae, det har jag varken tid eller, framförallt, ork med. Excito hade en bra B3 wifi ...men den verkar intte länge att gå att få tag på
<propus> okej.. jag kör openmediavault och där finns det en del nätverks inställningar.. går säkert att fixa så att den routrar..
<propus> eller så kör du proxmox och kör en nas vm och en router vm..
<K350> Proxmox verkar intressant
<K350> ....men då behöver jag fortfarande någon liten tyst låda att köra det i....
<propus> Proxmox är nice.. kör det själv och funkar utmärkt :)
<K350> Vad har du installerat det? På din laptop/stationära datro eller någon liten server låda?
<propus> en server.
<K350> Aaa...nice..vad för slags server är det?
<propus> en server? :)
<maxjezy> morrn
<maxjezy> nu ligger ni alla och sussar förstår jag
<nimnil> hah! vaken sedan två timmar snart nu
<maxjezy> aha, ganska nyvaken då?
<maxjezy> jag har varit vaken 22 timmar snart
<Dynamit> Hej
<lord4163> Hej Dynamit
<Dynamit> läget=
<Dynamit> ?
<lord4163> Dynamit: Bra, tack. Själv?
<lord4163> Funderar på att byta internetleverantör, hur var det igen med uppsägningstider?
<Dynamit> Jodå blir tokig på http://pastebin.com/HJyFyM2s
<Dynamit> har för mig 3månader
<lord4163> Dynamit: vad är det för fel?
<lord4163> Dynamit: ok, vill byta till tele2 nämligen
<Dynamit> eller ja fel är det väl inte direkt men måste komma på hur jag får ur värderna i dem där fälten så när de går in på sidan får värderna som är ifylld
<Dynamit> För det där är till administratörspanelen som ska styra de olika kostnaderna etc. som det ska multipliceras med enligt ifylld valuta
<Dynamit> men får jag den att visa det som man skrivit in och sparat så går det nog fort att fixa den biten också
<lord4163> Hm okej, är inte bekant med woocommerce :(
<Dynamit> är egentligen strunt samma att det är woocommerce
<Dynamit> är mest att jag måste få den visa värderna i form efter jag tryckt spara
<Dynamit> vist kan skriva hela formen manuellt men meningen med WP API är ju att man ska använda den så mycket som möjligt för göra plugin så små och okrångliga som möjligt
<einand> WP som i wordpress?
<nimnil> mm
<Philip5> Linda^, underhåller du inte oss som inte är ute och härjar på krogen ikväll?
<Linda^> Philip5: Vem ska underhålla mig då? :(
<Philip5> Linda^, HeMan kanske? ;)
<Linda^> Philip5: Du verkar lite besatt av HeMan du :o
<Philip5> Linda^, själv så roar jag med att följa en internetauktion där jag är med på budgivningen. kommer väl någon lirare och lägger larvigt högt bud sista minuten och tar hem skiten
<maxjezy> vem är inte lite besatt av HeMan?
<Philip5> Linda^, skulle bara veta...
<Linda^> maxjezy: Jag är inte :o Vem är HeMan ens va?
<einand> jag
<Linda^> Är du HeMan?
<Philip5> maxjezy, exakt... HeMan är ju själva sinnesbilden för homoerotik över internet
<einand> Philip5: vad bjuder du på?
<einand> Linda^: nej, jag är inte det minsta besatt av honom
<Linda^> Ni är konstiga :(
<Philip5> einand, en prisma
<maxjezy> HeMan är defination av vad en man är
<einand> Philip5: till vad?
<Philip5> einand, till en kamera... :D
<Philip5> einand, en prisma sökare
<einand> ok
<einand> vad är specielt med den?
<maxjezy> Philip5, ska du gå loss som värsta veronica mars när du får den?
<Philip5> typ
<einand> upptäckte hur lätt det är att avlyssna folks lägenheter, otroligt mycket ljud läcker genom fönster och ventilation
<Philip5> einand, så nu smyger du runt lägenheten och tjuvlyssnar i alla vrår? :D
 * maxjezy sveper buggar
<einand> nä, var och interjuade en centerpolitiker, så råkade jag av misstag rikta micen fel. så hörde jag mysko ljud
<einand> så drog jag på mera förstärkning och swepte runt
<einand> och kunde höra folk i lägenheter
<maxjezy> vad har du för en mikk?
<einand> maxjezy: en GH-6 tror jag den heter
<einand> den som går att sätta fast på en Zoom h6
<maxjezy> najjs
<maxjezy> sgh-6
<einand> riktigt fint ljud i den iaf
<maxjezy> shotgun är jag med sugen på
<einand> maxjezy: https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/t31.0-8/10818483_10152479499617997_4377197887898362700_o.jpg
<Philip5> nä det blev igen pryl för mig... som europé så är de andra dopade när de budger på prylar från usa när man själv måste räkna in importkostnader och dyrare frakt :(
<einand> Philip5: vilken bjöd du på, länka
<maxjezy> einand, trevligt kitt där :)
<einand> Philip5: finns tjänster i usa, som pakerar om sakerna och skriver att det är en gåva ;)
<Philip5> einand, en prismasökare till en rolleiflex
<maxjezy> jag beställde en windowsplatta igår
<einand> hemskt
<maxjezy> trevligt ja :)
<einand> vilken blev det?
<Philip5> usch för windows på sådana där enheter
<maxjezy> https://www.dustinhome.se/product/5010763674/vivotab-note-8-m80ta-18-2gb32gb-ssd-8-w8?ssel=false&utm_campaign=prisjakt&utm_source=prisjakt.nu&utm_medium=pricecompare&utm_content=5637146204
<maxjezy> denna blev det
<maxjezy> windows är det enda som klarar av de programmen som jag ska köra på den
<maxjezy> blir till min musikstudio
<maxjezy> så skärm, storlek osv spelar ingen större roll, den ska bara klara av USB-midi grejer och det gör denna fint med mina program
<Philip5> maxjezy, du passade inte på att köpa något kul på kaffebrus igår då när de hade halva priset på alla sina prylar?
<maxjezy> nä :)
<maxjezy> visste ju inte jag
<Philip5> 50% på allt i lagaer om man beställde innan midnatt igår
<maxjezy> kaffebrus verkar lite knepiga
<maxjezy> funderar på att köpa en sån där sony QX10 och en mindre glidecam
<Philip5> jag har aldrig haft problem med dem. de som jag läst haft problem verkar vara sådana som köpt billiga prylar men förväntat sig att de ska vara som dyra
<maxjezy> https://www.phonehouse.se/Mobiltelefoner/Mobiltillbehor/Ovrigt/Sony-QX10-Objektivkamera
<Philip5> har hänt att jag fått något som varit fel på som de bytt utan att knorra. även fått behålla felaktig vara
<maxjezy> de har många märkeslösa prylar
<Philip5> ja det är ju lite deras grej att köpa in sånt som du annars kan hitta på ebay men sälja det i eget namn med garanti
<maxjezy> jag har handlat från olika såna lite mindre kända shoppar och det är alltid strul, nu senast beställde jag en tatueringsmaskin för en vecka sedan och det tog de 4 dagar att posta skiten
<maxjezy> postförskott är tur att det finns
<Philip5> kaffebrus räknar jag inte som någon av de mindre kända
<einand> hur är det med gamla lp skivor, anpassar den rpm efter vart nålen är, eller det inbrända spåret anpassat?
<Philip5> einand, rotationen är konstant
<Philip5> varven är iof olika på olika format... LP, singel, gamla stenplattor, etc
<einand> Philip5: rotationen är inte alls konstant
<Philip5> jo men hastigheten beror på avståndet från centrum
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-23
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag brukar blogga någon gång ibland om jag har något jag vill komma ihåg.
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-24
<huttan> Gomorron
<Mathisen> huttan, den här tiden
<Mathisen> god dag skulle ja sägga :)
<Mathisen> *säger
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-25
<huttan> Gomorron
<andol> huttan: Tidszon? :)
<marsupapu> Gomorron har alltid låtat sför mig som Gomorra
<marsupapu> Har det så trevligt dag, GOMORRA!
<huttan> andol: Sverige :)
<Hund> Gomorra får mig att tänka på gonorré.
<marsupapu> Men det var troligen ganska vanlig problem i Gomorra :D
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-26
<hjeltman> Hej. Ny-gammal på det här med IRC och Linux, och var rätt nöjd igår kväll när jag lyckats få upp en ubuntuburk med plexserver och transmission fungerande.. Men sedan lagade jag sönder transmission... Har spenderat rätt många timmar och försöka ta reda på vad det är som är fel mm. och jag tror mig slutligen ha kommit fram till att transmission-daemon inte startar...
<hjeltman> Och jag kan helt enkelt inte komma på hur jag skall komma vidare med felsökningen...
<hjeltman> $ status transmission-daemon
<hjeltman> transmission-daemon stop/waiting
<hjeltman> hjeltman@hjeltman
<hjeltman> Och det svaret återkommer även fast jag försöker att starta med>> sudo service transmission-daemon start
<hjeltman> NÃ¥gon som kan ha en aning om vad det kan vafra??
<hjeltman> vara*
<hyltixa> dum fråga men har du testat att starta om ? xD :D
<marsupapu> Jaså, någonting har hänt
<Spookan> Vad?
<marsupapu> NÃ¥got slags re-join
<Hund> marsupapu: w00t?
<marsupapu> Hmm, jag har kaske några svarigheterna att uttrycka mig.
<marsupapu> Tyvärr.
<Hund> :)
<marsupapu> Men jag undrade bara varför min irc-client säger att jag "Joined" (ingen aning hur säga det på svenska) på det här kanalen ~4 timmar sen.
<Hund> Ah
<marsupapu> Och min nick var också andats
<Hund> Det kan antingen vara din lina, servern eller någonas där emellan.
<Zooklubba> Netsplits
<Zooklubba> var ju massa netsplits. klassiska  freenode
<marsupapu> Det händer ganska så ofta på IRCNet också. Ircnet bara anmälar saken på olika sätt.
<marsupapu> Eller borde jag säga "på annorlunda sätt"
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-28
<marsupapu> Gomorra!
<Hund> Morsning
<x86_64> Evening
<Hund> :9
<x86_64> :6
#ubuntu-se 2015-11-29
<K350> Ok, vet att det är en ubuntu kanal. Men skadar inte att fråga. Vår Apple TV har bara 29 kkanaler vad jag kan se. Går det att lgg atill fle rkanaler?
<fr33r1d3> Hello world!
<Hund> God afton!
<x86_64> God natt.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Natti!
<marsupapu> Det här är ju roligt kanal! Morgon, afton, gonatt! Så artigt!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det är typ det som sägs här.
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-28
<Groggy> larsemil: airdroid?
<Zooklubba> Jag har en fåga till dig Hund. hahaheeheee
<Hund> Zooklubba: Fråga på du.
<Zooklubba> När blir näthat förtal eller något annat olagligt, och hur mycket får man doxxa randoms i hopp om att hitta personen man näthatar Hund.
<Zooklubba> Är "kom och säg det där mellan fyra ögon" och liknande "det där skulle du inte våga säga till mitt ansikte" att tolka som olaga hot.
<Hund> Uhm.
<Hund> Nä
<Zooklubba> Och typ alltid kommentera något du skriver med "Nu kommer aspiehunden". (Aspbergerhunden). om och om igen
<Zooklubba> vad svarade du "nej på"?
<Hund> Att uppmana någon att komma säga det mellan fyra ögon. Det är ju du som uppmanar honom att ge dig stryk.
<Zooklubba> Jag syftar på någon som säger liknande till mig såklart.
<Zooklubba> Att det är någon som vill ge mig stryk bland annat.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Jag skulle inte ta det på allvar.
<Hund> Var han allvarlig skulle han åkt hem till dig utan inbjudan eller att ha sagt något.
<Zooklubba> Haha inte jag heller. Jag har skrattat hela tiden. Men nu är det en av de här nötterna spårat ut totalt. Tror att detta är USA och trots att jag inte har skrivit något dumt så hotar han mig med stämning och att jag ska bli ekonomiskt ruinerad osv.
<Zooklubba> 43årig gubbe som beter sig som 12. Tänkte det kunde vara kul att ge tillbaka med samma mynt.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag skulle passa mig väldigt noga med vad man skriver.
<Zooklubba> Det är ju det som är lite lustigt, att vissa av dessa nötterna har försökt "doxxa mig". De har helt enkelt bara skrivit ut slumpmässiga personer som har samma namn som mig i närheten. Typ "Jag kan komma till området du bor om en kvart" och sån skit.
<Hund> Dels kan text lätt missuppfattas och sedan kan det lätt vinklas till den andres fördel.
<Hund> Även om det är något oskyldigt.
<Zooklubba> Samtidigt som jag uppenbart inte bor i närheten och har ett väldigt vanligt namn.
<Zooklubba> Punkt nummer två är ju goda förhållanden polisen har med FB för sådana småskitfall alternativt civilmål.
<Zooklubba> punkt => fråga
<Zooklubba> bara larvigt, men jävligt roligt.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag skulle tro att du behöver en riktig hobby.
<Zooklubba> "Jag hoppas du har en bra advokat för du kommer bli luspank". Herregud, detta är inte USA.
<Hund> Jag har hört att Linux är roligt. ;)
<Zooklubba> Det är ju en kul hobby till viss del.
<Zooklubba> mer än att jag blir genuint irriterad många gånger.
<Hund> k:D
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubba> Blinda rasister som bara spårar ut pga de inte vill ha en asylmottagning i deras område.
<Hund> -k*
<Zooklubba> Haha, "jag ska stämma skiten ur dig" glhf. "JAG HAR SPARAT ALLA BILDER SOM DU NÅGONSIN SKRIVIT". Jo men grattis av att slösa minne på screenshots.
<Zooklubba> Samma tjomme som har skrivit betydligt värre saker och sedan har gått tillbaka och redigerat alls. lul.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Som sagt.
<Hund> Skaffa dig en vettig hobby. :D
<Zooklubba> sluta snacka skit om min hobby fan
<Hund> Du har ingen hobby att snacka skit om.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> men jag har en hobby att snacka skit.
<Hund> Skitsnack.
<Zooklubba> om att snacka skit* kanske är lite bättre svneska
<Zooklubba> svnESKA
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Jag borde få paket från DHL idag.
<Hund> Även om jag inte litar vidare mycket på svenska DHL.
<Zooklubba> alltså, nu har jag ju faktiskt en genuin anledning att fråga en psykolog om jag är nåt på aspbergerskalan. För om man har skälig grund för att kalla mig aspie så är det inte förtal. lolololol
<Hund> Jisses.
<Zooklubba> jag har tidigare ställt frågan utan att fått ett vettigt svar :(. Typ catch22, att om jag ens frågar så betyder det att jag inte kan ha det (tyyyp)
<Zooklubba> men jag är tillbaka på ubuntu och awesome nu dock Hund. Fast jag ångrar att jag uppgraderade pga inga radeondrivisar.
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Hund> Awesome orkade jag aldrig bekanta mig med.
<Zooklubba> lol "Vill du snacka kan du ta dig till X". -Du är välkommen till Bergen istället. "Varför ska jag till Bergen när du bor vid X. Insert hitta.se länk"
<Zooklubba> Synd att de bästa guldklimparna är raderade eller redigerade :(
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Lägg ner gosse.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> sluta vara så tråkig din gamla mossiga gubbe
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Zooklubba: Tangentbord är en bra hobby. :)
<Zooklubba> huh?
<Hund> Mekaniska tangentbord.
<Zooklubba> jag har ett mekaniskt hemma, and theeen?
<Zooklubba> har ett apple på jobbet, trådat såklart. det är ganska nice egentligen
<Hund> Usch.
<Hund> Har inte dom typ nå.. scissor-brytare?
<Zooklubba> jag vet inte?
<Zooklubba> vad ska man göra med tangentbord som hobby då
<Hund> Älska dom!
<Hund> Bra subsitut för flickvänner.
<Zooklubba> jo men jag har ju ett, and then?
<Hund> Även om flickvänner är billigare i drift.
<Hund> KÖp ett till!
<Hund> Modda det.
<Hund> Köp nya keycaps.
<Hund> Bygg ett eget?
<Hund> Skeda med det?
<Zooklubba> jag fick ju oranga keycaps till den.
<Zooklubba> qpadlul
<Hund> lol
<Hund> https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/
<Hund> Kika där. :D
<Zooklubba> att modda dem är ju töntigt.
<Zooklubba> som folk som moddar sina burkar med leds o skit.
<Hund> Varför då?
<Hund> HAHA
<Hund> Jag syftade inte på LEDs.
<Zooklubba> moddning generellt dock.
<Mathisen> Va! så klart det ska va RGB allt ska va fint..
<Mathisen> :)
<Hund> Jag tänkte mer typ nya keycaps, byta brytare, PCB osv, eller programera om det osv.
<Hund> Mathisen: haha :P
<Zooklubba> om man inte köper helt svarta keycaps och den ser mer ut som das. då lär jag få datorn själv eftersom tjejen nog inte kommer orka använda den.
<Zooklubba> varför, det fungerar ju bra. har flera scripts i awesome som gör saker.
<sptnx> Zooklubba: är du ett såntdär nättroll? :)
<Zooklubba> haha nej sptnx. Jag tar snarare fajten mot trollen.
<Hund> Ja men förlåt då! Fortsätta hata din amerikanska kärlek istället då. :P
<Zooklubba> min amerikanska kärlek? vad fan jiddrar du om hund.
<Zooklubba> sptnx: försöker bemöta lite blinda hatare med fakta och försöker få de att se skillnad på fakta och åsikter. Det blir lätt hätskt pga hatarna dock.
<sptnx> hehe jag vet, det är bara slöseri att försöka diskutera med vissa på nätet
<sptnx> slöseri med tid*
<Zooklubba> det är dock lustigt när man direkt blir bemött med personpåhopp. Och sedan fortsätta sakligt och de blir bara surare.
<Zooklubba> Hund förklara dig "hata din amerikanska kärlek" quee.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Han du mumlade om innan.
<Hund> Apropå tangentborde.
<Hund> -e
<Hund> Det är ingen som har ett IBM Model M att sälja?
<Zooklubba> vem mumblade jag om, wth. är det jag som är trött eller pratar du i nattmössan
<Hund> Troll.
<Zooklubba> men vad har det med amerikanskt att göra.
<Zooklubba> https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/comments/5f9ypc/have_to_work_on_a_sunday_but_at_least_its_on_these/ jag gillar keycapsen. men inte leds :/
<Hund> Om du är jävligt snabb finnns dom att köpa nu tror jag.
<Hund> Om du gillar SA caps.
<Zooklubba> jag vill ju inte ha massa leds. bah.
<Hund> Jag pratar om keycapsen.
<Zooklubba> jag vet väl inte ivlka caps det är.
<Zooklubba> eller var jag ens köper de
<Hund> Det är försent.
<Hund> :)
<Hund> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/gmk-carbon-add-on-kit?mode=guest_open
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Det var bara addon-kitet som såldes.
<Hund> lol
<Zooklubba> vad är massdrop för nåt
<Hund> Organiserad verksamhet för gruppköp av allt möjligt.
<Zooklubba> ball
<Hund> :)
<Zooklubba> minns gruppköpen via swec back in the day
<Hund> Dom där är dock rätt dyra.
<Hund> Jaså?
<Hund> Eller ja, allt är väl relativt. Men det blir väl 1000-1300 kr iaf. :P
<Mathisen> gruppköp ?
<Mathisen> hur funkar det
<Hund> Man gör en intresseanmälan och om tillräckligt många hakar på blir det en deal.
<Hund> Just för keycaps är det oftast att dom bara tillverkas om det finns X antal intresserade.
<Hund> Eftersom dom görs i mindre upplagor då och då.
<Mathisen> ahh då fattar ja
<Hund> Men just Massdrop har lite allt möjligt från knivar, bildskärmar, plånböcker, tangentbord osv. :P
<Zooklubba> står ju inget pris. är det för att det är too late eller
<Zooklubba> pls massdrop, låt mig browsa utan signa upp
<Hund> japp
<Hund> 1400 kr kostade det.
<Zooklubba> heeelvete
<Zooklubba> för bara lite plast .O?
<Hund> Finns dyrare. :)
<Zooklubba> syyykt
<Hund> Jag kollade på ett sett för 1900 kr. :P
<Zooklubba> du har fortfarande inte förklarat "amerikan"delen
<Hund> sett också...
<Hund> haha, din kompis du jiddrade om innan.
<Zooklubba> vilken jävla kompis
<Hund> Och det dyraste jag sett var en keycap som såldes för 14.000 kr.
<Zooklubba> jaha, du menade han som trodde man kan stämma folk för alla pengar de äger.
<Zooklubba> http://imgur.com/a/7biab lol så fult
<Hund> Grattis!
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Dom där artisians var ju söta. :D
<Zooklubba> haha
<Zooklubba> hur ser ditt tangentbord ut då
<Hund> Det har fyra kanter och lite tangenter sustematiskt utplacerat på det.
<Hund> systematiskt*
<Zooklubba> pic or it didnt happen
<Hund> http://hundone.deviantart.com/art/My-new-keyboard-2016-613261787
<Hund> Och just nu väntar jag på dessa keycaps: https://www.massdrop.com/buy/25144 :)
<Zooklubba> borde dock göra rent mitt.
<Zooklubba> bra länk Hund....
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Ops
<Hund> https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/MD-7713_20150605141331_3e9c60f9f6583e04.jpg?auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=crop&w=1023&dpr=1
<Hund> på bilden visas dock vit och grå, jag valde grå och mörkgrå.
<Zooklubba> större skillnad på grå och mörkgrå?
<Zooklubba> ne
<Hund> Skojade.
<Hund> Det var vit och.. något annat.
<Hund> :D
<Hund> https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/MD-7713_20150605142136_68b96411feacb5bb.jpg?auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=crop&w=507&dpr=1
<Hund> Där är grå.
<Zooklubba> vit och mörkgrå ser man ju större skillnad på iaf :P
<Hund> https://massdrop-s3.imgix.net/product-images/MD-7713_20150609135803_c2214849c4699605.jpg?auto=format&fm=jpg&fit=crop&w=335&dpr=1
<Hund> Där är vit med mörkgrå.
<Zooklubba> gillar retro-fonter men också ingen text alls. jobbigt läge
<Hund> Nackdelen med svensk är att vi har ISO-layout med speciella tangenter.
<Hund> Det är typ omöjligt att få tag på sets.
<Hund> Vad är det med min svenska idag alltså? :P
<Hund> Jag stavar som en kratta.
<Laban> Hund: Vad är det för något speciellt med tangentborden?
<Hund> Laban: Mekaniska?
<Laban> Bara att de är helfärgade utan text, eller något mer kreativt?
<Hund> Ptja. Det är kvalitén och utseendet som är grejen.
 * Laban har inte riktigt fattat vitsen med mekaniska tangentbord. Var det inte det som regerade på 80-90-talet?
<Hund> Sedan handlar det ju om e-penis, men som har dyraste grejerna, vad som är mest sällsynt, mest udda osv.
<Hund> Japp.
<Hund> Innan dom kom på att du kan göra billigt skit i plast och tjäna lika mycket pengar på det typ.
<Laban> Som dessutom fungerar precis lika bra.
<Hund> HAHA
<Laban> Fantastisk utveckling.
<Hund> Nej nej.
<Laban> Mekaniska låter väl mest...
<Hund> Jämför du typ rubberdome med Cherry eller något skulle du seriöst åka på en smäll om något mechfan hörde dig. :D
<Laban> Rubbervadförnågot?
<Hund> Det finns diskreta brytare också.
<coffe> jag har bytt till mekaniskt för jag får ont i fingrarna av de mjuka tangenterna
<Laban> O_o
<Laban> Exakt hur går det till?
<Hund> https://deskthority.net/wiki/Rubber_dome
<Laban> Hörde jag ett nytt i-landsproblem?
<Hund> Ont har jag aldrig fått av billigt skit.
<Hund> Men däremot saknas ju känsla i dom.
<Hund> Dom få månader dom nu är fräscha.
<Laban> Klart att det är skilland på tangentbord och tangentbord... Men jag är inte helt klar på detta med att backa till de gamla grejerna.
<Hund> Det är väl ingen som tvingar dig att köra med gamla IBM?
<Laban> Fick jag välja fritt så hade jag velat ha tillbaks migg gamla Keytronic Ergoforce. Men de var visst gjorda av giftig plast..
<Hund> Även om dom är jävligt balla, så är det ju ändå en noveltygrej för många.
<Hund> Men smaken är som baken.
<Hund> Mitt tangentbord väger 1,3 kilo och blir det inbrott kan jag boxas med det. :D
<Laban> Men summa summarum... de där du postat om är helt blanka mekaniska vidunder. Inga tryck alls.
<Hund> Nope. Hur dom ser ut är ju smaksak.
<Hund> Det säger jag ingenting om. :P
<Laban> Lite coolt om tangenterna var metall och bokstäverna var ingraverader... Fast det hade sett skitigt ut på nolltid.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Det finns keycaps i alumium.
<Hund> Dock sk artisians som kostar några hundra per tangent.
<Hund> Aluminium
<Laban> Hoppas ingen slösar pengar på det.
<Hund> Vissa samlar på frimärken, andra på keycaps. :)
<Laban> Ja, det är väl så...
<Laban> Oh well. Somliga saker kommer jag aldrig förstå. Carry on! :)
<Hund> haha
<HeMan> en låsning på caps, caps lock helt enkelt! :-P
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jisses..
<Zooklubba> "papperslös" enligt karolinska. sjukt lätt att ta blodprov då iom klassiska "har du legitimation"
<Zooklubba> Varför skulle jag låta någon annan ta mitt blodprov från början
<Hund> Så går det när man är wannabe-norsk. :P
<Zooklubba> det är ju inte ens någon som har frågat. Det är nån på karolinska som har antagit det efter ett kort litet samtal med mig. lal
<Zooklubba> Så jag har ett hittepå-personnummer från karolinska. som jag givetvis inte har på någon form av identifikation.
<Zooklubba> men ändå, varför skulle jag låta nån annan ta mina blodprov? Visst om det är typ drogkontroller för nån som använder droger. Men det här är ju jag som bett om.
<Zooklubba> Ska jag ljuga att jag är frisk när jag är sjuk? Eller ännu sjukare än vad jag är eller wth
<HeMan> Zooklubba: det finns så många människor med konstiga idéer där ute
<Zooklubba> Haha, sköterskan som tog blodprovet. Eftersom det inte finns nåt leg med det numret blev det bara "vad heter du, var ska du"
<Zooklubba> idioter hela bunten
<Zooklubba> denna känns galet prisvärd Hund. https://www.massdrop.com/buy/vivo-dual-monitor-desk-mount
<Hund> Zooklubba: Köp?
<Hund> Jag vill ha tag på en för tre skärmar.
<Hund> Men jag behöver köpa ny skärmar med. Och det är fan inte gratis. :P
<Zooklubba> men vad är grejen med skärmarna där. känns lite mekkigt om det blir fel med dem.
<Zooklubba> hur säljs de lssm, typ limited till 50 skärmar, lär ju inte räcka för en vettig bulk-rabatt från en tillverkare/ÅF.
<Hund> Skärmarna?
<Zooklubba> mm
<Zooklubba> dyra fresync lg skärmar jue.
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Där nere.
<Hund> :P
<Hund> Allt på Massdrop är inte gratis.
<Hund> Ibland är det bra pris, ibland inte.
<Hund> Ibland handlar det bara om tillgänglighet.
<Zooklubba> 27UD88 för 5310 kr vs 6k enligt prisjakt. är väl en ganska schyst skillnad
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Zooklubba> frågan blir väl var det skickas ifrån.
<Zooklubba> och proshop tar 7,5k för den (den på 6k enligt prisjakt var nån nonamebutik)
<Hund> Usa
<Zooklubba> ja, då lär man få en mindre chock
<Hund> Hm?
<Hund> Fast just dom där skickas bara till USA.
<Zooklubba> jag kollade inte mer än att jag ser att det är 75usd shipping till sverige. varför visas ens fraktkostnaden dårå
<Hund> Den visar dit den kan skicka.
<Zooklubba> <Hund>	Fast just dom där skickas bara till USA. <-- men då stämmer ju inte det?
<Hund> Aningen är det en svensk flagga eller en amerikansk.
<Zooklubba> på 27UD88 har jag en svensk
<Zooklubba> jaha, du snackar om mounten.
<Zooklubba> jag är fortfarande inne på skärmen
<Hund> Jag kollar på skärmarna.
<Hund> "Sorry, this drop cannot be shipped to SE."
<Zooklubba> då tittar du på fel.
<Zooklubba> ^_^
<Hund> Möjligt
<Hund> Jag sitter på telefonen nu.
<Hund> Surfa på telefonen är inte smidigt.
<Zooklubba> sbs
<Zooklubba> ;D
<Hund> Snygging bakom spakarna?
<Zooklubba> surgubbe bakom spakarna?
<Spookan> God dag alla glada!
<Hund> Zooklubba: haha, kan stämma.
<Hund> Spookan: God middag!
<Spookan> Hund: Tjabba tjena! Läget en solig dag som denna då? ;)
<Hund> Det är väl dumt att klaga. :P
<Laban> < Hund> Jag vill ha tag på en för tre skärmar. // Köpte en hygglig på eBay för 450:-
<Hund> Själv då?
<Hund> Laban: Jaså? :P
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe ok, jodå helt underbart här. :P
<Laban> Dock inte med gasarm, men de sitter bra ändå.
<Hund> Spookan: haha, går du på droger eller? :D
<Hund> Laban: Köpte du en på 15" eller? :P
<Laban> :p
<Laban> http://www.ebay.com/itm/272144377720?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Laban> VonHaus Triple Arm LCD LED Monitor Desk Mount Bracket Stand for 13-27”
<Spookan> Hund: Nä, dumt att gå på dem! :P
<Hund> Laban: Ah. :)
<Hund> Spookan: Då har du vunnit på lotto eller något. Ingen kan vara glad i november utan snö. :P
<Spookan> Hund: Hehe :P
<Hund> :D
<Spookan> Om man kör en ftpd över lanet och har ej öppnat upp port 21 för "internet" i routern, då borde den vara 100% säkrad mot yttrevärlden?
<Barre> Spookan: det närmsta 100% säkert är om du tar bort ps2, usb, floppy, cd/dvd, nic skärm portar (ja, alla portar), gjuter in datorn i en klump cement, sätter den på en båt med blinda sjömän som slumpmässigt seglar ut på atlanten och vid en slumpmässig tid dumpas datorn i havet, en slumpmässig tid efter det så exploderar båten så besättning och båt sjunker. Inte ens då är du 100% säker,
<Barre> men väldigt nära
<Barre> Spookan: btw, kanske inte är möjligt att hoppa över ftp, men läs http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie om du har möjlighet att välja något annat protokol :)
<Spookan> Barre: Ska kolla.
<andol> Barre: +1
<Spookan> Vad rekomenderar ni då?
<screedo> [17:14] <Barre> Spookan: det närmsta 100% säkert är om du tar bort ps2, usb, floppy, cd/dvd, nic skärm portar (ja, alla portar), gjuter in datorn i en klump cement, sätter den på en båt med blinda sjömän som slumpmässigt seglar ut på atlanten och vid en slumpmässig tid dumpas datorn i havet, en slumpmässig tid efter det så exploderar båten så besättning och båt sjunker.
<screedo> Inte ens då är du 100% säker, <--- Den blir riktigt säker om du skiter i att sätta igång servern och drar ut nätsladden. :)
<Spookan> Sen gå tillbaka till kulramen och röksignaler :P
<screedo> Spookan: Helt rätt hehe :P
<screedo> Spookan: Allt väl?
<Spookan> screedo: Jo då, helt tipp topp, själv då? :P
<screedo> Jodå, här är allt väl. snart julafton jue.
<Spookan> Ja, hoppas man får jobb då :P
<screedo> :P
<Spookan> Börjar 15:00 imorrn, så sitter och tar mig ett par kalla. :P
<Barre> Spookan: https tillexempel
<Barre> screedo: det föklarade jag ju också, mitt exempel är också utan nät och servern är avstängd
<screedo> Barre: Jag vet, tänkte bara ta den korta vägen :P
#ubuntu-se 2016-11-30
<Hund> Zooklubba: http://hundone.deviantart.com/art/New-blank-PBT-keycaps-for-my-Filco-Majestouch-2-648499936
<Hund> :D
<larsemil> Hund: ditt?
<Hund> larsemil: Yes. :) Vi pratade om det häromdagen så jag tänkte att jag skulle väl visa en bild.
<larsemil> Hund: kul. jag har ett blankt das keyboard
<Hund> Ah! Dom är poppis har jag sett. :)
<Hund> Vad är det för ålder på det?
<_User> tja alla
<Hund> Halloh
<Hund> Halloj
<_User> något bra smidigt program för auto backup från ubuntu server /vissa mappar) till en windows ftp server med dagmappar?
<_User> om någon har något bra tipps
<Hund> Rsync är poppis.
<_User> smidigt
<_User> ?
<Hund> Det tycker jag.
<Hund> Annars hade jag inte rekomenderat det. :P
<_User> gott ska kolla tack
<Hund> Jag har dock aldrig använt det med Windows.
<_User> okej får testa
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-01
<Laban> _User: Av princip borde man sluta använda FTP. Annars som Hund säger är rsync en höjdare. Måste du trots det ha FTP så går det lösa med rdiff.
<andol> Laban: Va, hur mappar FTP och rdiff mot varandra?
<Zooklubba> ganska nice
<Zooklubba> varför ogillar du numpad Hund
<Zooklubba> lololol Hund, vettiga inlägg på flashback (läs hela): https://www.flashback.org/sp54802362
<Laban> andol: Med rdiff så skapar man deltat som fil och kan överföra det med FTP i senare skede om så önskas.
<Laban> Mig veterligen kan inte rsync kommunicera över annat än rsyncd eller ssh.
<andol> Laban: Då vet du inte tillräckligt :P
<Laban> Så kan det vara. Just en punkt som den lider jag inte av att ha fel på.
<Mathisen> om windows maskinen är på samma nätverk varför inte bara samba ? då funkar ju rsync hur bra som helst
<Barre> varför inte installera cygwin, då fungerar ju ssh hur bra som helst \o/
<Hund> Zooklubba: Jag ogillar inte numpad. Jag har ju en. :) https://twitter.com/Hund0b1/status/803930323566362624
<Hund> Och tack. :)
<Hund> Men däremot använder jag den så sällan att den snarare är ivägen om den skulle sitta fast på tangentbordet. Jag gillar att kunna ha musmattan närmare tangentbordet och sedan ser ju tangentbord stilrenare ut när dom är mindre. :)
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-02
<Spookan> Skål på er! :P
<sptnx> några timmar till sen så...
<Mathisen> kan va med också och skåla om 2 timmar
<Mathisen> någon som har en lösning till mig.. så här ligger det till vi skaffa en UPS till jobbet för att hålla igång 2 servrar som rullar, "vi har haft strul med ström avbrott på denna lilla ö jag bor på" men nu skulle vi måste få de att fatta när det slår över till UPS.en att spara jobben som rullar sen stänga av sig
<Mathisen> hur ska man lyckas få datorerna att fatta att de går på ström från en UPS alltså
<Mathisen> aldrig pysslat med sånt här för
<andol> Mathisen: I regel kopplar du en separat kabel (vanligtvis USB idag) från UPS:en till en utav datorerna.
<andol> Det är alltså UPS:en som vet att det har tagit över ansvaret, och signalerar det vidare.
<Mathisen> andol, okej tack ska gå och snoka lite om det finns något sånt på den
<andol> Rör det sig om en APC så fungerar apcupsd fint.
<andol> Annars så är det antagligen nut du vill använda.
<Hund> Kan en OEM inaktivera en produktnykel för Windows?
<Hund> En kompis har fått sin licens för Windows inaktiverad på sin laptop från Asus. Microsoft säger att det är Asus fel och Asus säger att Microsoft har fel och dom vill ha in datorn till verkstaden och att ägaren får stå för kostnaderna då garantin gått ut.
<Barre> känns lite som fel irc kanal =) men men..
<Barre> med det sagt, jag har ingen aning
<Hund> Barre: Jag hoppades på att typ någon som du skulle ha koll. :D
<Barre> haha.. det förstås.
<Hund> Det här är den mest Windows-vänligaste kanalen jag hänger på typ. :D
<Hund> haha
<Barre> hahaha..
<Hund> Jag vet att SweClockers har en IRC-kanal, men den är på Esper.net.
<Hund> Dom vägrar kloaks, då vägrar jag dom. :P
<Hund> cloaks*
<Apachez> Hund: har du så dålig isp så du skäms för att visa upp vem du har? :P
<sptnx> http://termite.apcdn.com/full/152827.jpg  <- hund
<sptnx> nsfw
<andol> Hund: Låter som att Microsoft tycker att din kompis borde köra ett annan operativsystem? :-)
<Hund> Apachez: Haha! Jag har Bahnhof. Och nej, det är helt en principsak! :D
<Hund> andol: Det är nog så. :D
<bittin> Hund: Sweclockers kanal är ju på Quakenet
<bittin> på tal om Windows har jag vart på http://winsec.se/ häng på jobbet idag, men kört Ubuntu MATE hela dagen :D
<bittin> ska ner till Göteborg och passa barn och annat och man vill ju inte skämmas
<bittin> försöka distansiera sig från deppig Laura
<Apachez> known issue? ->  update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.8.0-28-generic     W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/kbl_guc_ver9_14.bin for module i915     W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/i915/bxt_guc_ver8_7.bin for module i915
#ubuntu-se 2016-12-03
<Hund> bittin: Samma skit, annat namn. :P
<MrX_> Tjaba.
<blurkis> gokväll
<larsemil> någon som har koll på vad man vill ha för grejer för att skjuta data 100m ungefär?
<larsemil> över radio alltså
<Apachez> larsemil: random wifi med riktantenn?
<Apachez> eller har du nåt hastighetskrav?
<Apachez> skaffa en 100 meter lång fiber förslagsvis singlemode
<Apachez> så kan du skjuta vad du vill
<larsemil> blev ubiquityantenner
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-27
<Barre> Hund: hade inte lagt till kanalen i config, så när jag startade om maskinen så hittade jag inte tillbaka :P
<Hund> Barre: Det ante mig. :D
<coffe> någon här som kör  glusterfs i prod ?
<Nafallo> ugh. trasig idag. går till köket för att hämta kaffet jag redan hämtat...
<Barre> tjo Nafallo, long time no chat... sup?
<Nafallo> Barre: kände att det var dags att lista ut LXD tillräckligt för att återuppliva en IRC box ;-)
<Nafallo> Linux leuce 4.14.2-odroidc2 #1 SMP Fri Nov 24 14:34:56 UTC 2017 aarch64 aarch64 aarch64 GNU/Linux
<Barre> =)
<Nafallo> den blev strömsnål :-P
<Nafallo> typ 1.8W
<Barre> där strömmen genereras mha tangenttryckningarna?
<Nafallo> PoE switch faktiskt ;-)
<Nafallo> från UPSen :-P
<Barre> nice
<Nafallo> måste ju kunna IRCa i mörkret ;-)
<Nafallo> men ja... LXD, cloud-image och köra det som icke-cloud... URGH
<Nafallo> *suck* firefox är irriterande nu för tiden.
<bamsefar> Det är ju fett nice ju
<Nafallo> bamsefar: hej! synd ni var upptagna här om veckan :-)
<bamsefar> Nafallo: Jo, det var trist.
<Nafallo> hade konferens tisdagen, lördagen och söndagen. så passade på att vara kvar i hufvudstaden :-P
<bamsefar> Ah
<bamsefar> Vart jobbar du nu?
<Nafallo> just ja. baksmälla onsdagen och halva torsdagen också ;-)
<Nafallo> konsult på Alten :-)
<Nafallo> sitter just nu på VCC
<bamsefar> Ah
<bamsefar> VCC?
<Nafallo> Volvo Cars Corporation
<bamsefar> Right
<bamsefar> Jobbar volvo ja :D
<Nafallo> jobbar man IT konsult i Götet hamnar man någon gång på de stora känns det som ;-)
<Nafallo> Ericsson ./ VCC ./
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> har väl SAAB kvar ;-)
<Nafallo> nåja. sålänge jag kan jobba med Ubuntu på diverse ställen ;-)
<Nafallo> ...
<Laban> SKF kanske?
<Nafallo> hrm
<Nafallo> dålig koll på vad de har på sin IT sida :-)
<Laban> Hade varit sjukt bekvämt att jobba på VCC eller SKF just nu. Båda ligger inom 200m hemifrån.
<Nafallo> ehrm. jag jobbar hemifrån? :-)
<Nafallo> så... 0m, 3m från sängen? :-P
<Nafallo> 5m från kaffemaskinen? ;-)
<Laban> Jo jo, men jag gillar att blanda :p
<Laban> Var seg imorse så tog morgonmöte och lite grejer hemma och åkte sedan till kontoret.
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> yay! listade ut vad som var trasigt med firefox!
<Hund> Firefox? ;P
<Nafallo> Hund: det är en webbläsare. http://firefox.com :-)
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Hund> haha, du sa att du hade hittat vad som var trasigt med Firefox ju. :D
<Hund> Jag frågade om det var Firefox.
<Nafallo> lol
<Nafallo> ah
<Nafallo> för lite kaffe :-P
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Ibland blir det lite syftningsfel när det är i textform.
<Nafallo> tja... Firefox Quantum (57) tyckte det var en bra idé att ändra hur man sätter prefs :-/
<Nafallo> https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/Firefox/Enterprise_deployment är inte uppdaterad heller.
<Hund> ah
<Hund> Jag testade den några dagar, men jag märkte ingen skillnad?
<Nafallo> istället för pref, defaultPref och lockPref verkar det som att bara pref fungerar nu :-P
<Hund> Meh.
<Nafallo> inte så hjälpsamt...
<Hund> De gillar att röra om i grytan.
<Nafallo> dessutom har ubufox plugin slutat fungera, så the Ubuntu way att sätta hemsidor slutade också fungera ;-)
<Hund> ah
<Hund> Har du testat Pale Moon?
<Nafallo> vet inte att jag vet vad det är, ärligt talat, så förmodligen inte ;-)
<Hund> Killen bakom den är lite speciell, men det är en bra webbläsare.
<Hund> Det var från början en fork av Firefox.
<Nafallo> tja. jag supportar bara Ubuntus standard appar så... ;-)
<Hund> Men de har i princip gjort om allting till den grad att de bytte namn på motorn.
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> ganska fast i den aspekten
<Hund> Den har funnits sendan 2001 eller så.
<Hund> 2011?
<Nafallo> 2001!
<Nafallo> :-D
<Hund> Tråkigt liv du lär ha. :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag har lite svårt med årtal. :P
<Nafallo> hade varit tråkigt om jag behövt supporta alla webbläsare i världen snarare ;-)
<Nafallo> kommer aldrig stänga projektet då
<Hund> wut
<Hund> Vad pratar du om gosse? :D
<Nafallo> jobb :-P
<Hund> Det förstod jag nästan, men jag vet inte vad du gör. :D
<Nafallo> en Ubuntu klient :-)
<Hund> Det enda jag vet om dig är att du startade forumet Ubuntu Sverige och att du bor/bodde i England? :D
<Nafallo> för folk som inte vill använda Windows :-P
<Hund> Om jag inte är ute och cyklar.
<Hund> Ubuntu har jag aldrig hört talas om. ;P
<Nafallo> nej då. jag var väldigt delaktig i att starta locot en gång i tiden :-)
<Hund> Jag vet inte ens vad jag gör här.
<Hund> Jag var väldigt aktiv där en gång i tiden med. :)
<Nafallo> dock flyttade jag till Sverige igen 2013.
<Hund> Ah!
<Nafallo> japp. jag minns dig ;-)
<Hund> Borta bra men hemma bäst? :D
<Nafallo> nja. andra anledningar.
<Hund> Jag gjorde ju en hel del inlägg där. :P
<Hund> Jag saknar den tiden faktiskt.
<Nafallo> framförallt blev det göteborg, som jag inte varit mycket i förr i tiden :-P
<Hund> När folk använde forum.
<Hund> Göteborg är en trevlig stad.
<Hund> Jag har lite rötter där.
<Nafallo> "lilla london" :-)
<Hund> Jaså?
<Hund> Det har jag nog aldrig hört tror jag.
<Nafallo> götet kallas tydligen det :-)
<Nafallo> nog för att jag saknar saker med london, men har inget emot natur och att ha råd att leva och sådant som är fördelaktigt med sverige ;-)
<Hund> ah
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag bor ute på landet. :)
<Hund> Jag skulle väl få en chock om jag kom till staden och såg priserna där.
<Nafallo> heh
<Nafallo> råkade hamna vid en sjö med ett slott, med vettig distans in till stan. lite det bästa av två världar :-)
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Nafallo> i år insåg jag dessutom att camping var trevligt ;-)
<Hund> Det har jag nog inte gjort på.. 15 år?
<Hund> Man blir väl lite hemmablind när man bor 100 meter från skogen.
<Hund> Men det är skönt att vara ute i naturen, borta från folk och stress osv. :)
<Nafallo> om man nu lyckas ta sig så långt ut :-P
<Nafallo> folk tycks vara överallt ;-)
<Hund> Du får ta med Barre, jag har hört att han är en liten skogsmulle. :D
<Nafallo> Barre: är du en skogsmulle? :-)
<Hund> Barre är nog ute i skogen och tältar nu.
<Hund> Det är nog därför han inte svarar.
<Hund> Han leker säkert Barre Grylls.
<Nafallo> på tal om tält...
<Nafallo> nu kommer jag bli fattigare igen.
<Hund> Jaså?
<Nafallo> köpte ett till tält. jäkla cyber monday :-P
<Nafallo> https://kammok.com/products/bundle-tent-camping-kit
<Hund> hah
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Nörd. :D
<Nafallo> guilty, men jag ser inte kopplingen :-P
<Hund> Man är nörd om man köper något sovtält för flera hundra dollar. :D
<Nafallo> strax under 3000kr är ju billigt :-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> "Visst"
<Hund> Mina tangentbord är billiga de med.
<Nafallo> det var detta och ett annat jag jämförde med i somras. men så hade det här produktionsfel, så har väntat på att det ska bli tillgängligt igen :-P
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Nafallo> detta är större. det andra är enklare att sätta upp ;-)
<Nafallo> samt att mina tangentbord kostar pengar... ;-)
<Hund> haha okej. :D
<Nafallo> typ en tusenlapp för Logitech K350 med brittisk layout :-P
<Hund> Inga kommentarer på det tangentbordet. :D
<Hund> (Inget illa menat :P)
<Nafallo> lugnt. jag har två av en anledning ;-)
<Hund> Huvudsaken är att du är nöjd så. :D
<Nafallo> :-)
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-28
<Zooklubba> Hund jag har köpt nytt tangentbord!!111
<Barre> verkar som din caps slutade fungera dock ;P
<Nafallo> Barre: Hund säger att du tycker om uteliv :-P
<Barre> Nafallo: Hund säger så mycket :)
<Zooklubba> Barre nu får du ju ge dig, en riktig tangentbordskrigare använder shift.
<Hund> Zooklubba: Vad blev det?
<Hund> Barre: Jag måste ju, du säger ju knappt halv sju här.
<Barre> Zooklubba: det var ju det jag menade, din shift dog i slutet på meningen
<Barre> halv sju
<Zooklubba> ojsan, trodde du syftade på capslock
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag har ingen Caps Lock.
<Zooklubba> för övrigt så bjussa Comviq på en telefon till dödsboet. Najs
<Zooklubba> Hund: https://www.komplett.se/product/879273?noredirect=true#
<Hund> Där Caps Lock fanns har jag numer Fn som aktiverar mitt andra lager.
<Hund> Zooklubba: woot
<Zooklubba> jösses vilken skillnad det är på de röda jämfört med blåaa.
<Zooklubba> även blåa + o-ringar
<Hund> Comviq gjorde vad?
<Hund> Bra köp. :)
<Barre> Hund: mappa "shutdown -h now" till capslock för att verkligen lära dig att inte komma åt skiten
<Hund> Haha
<Zooklubba> Hata CM-tangenten. Lite ball men töntigt med alla LED:er. men jag gillar hur liten den är, ingen krimskrams runtom
<Zooklubba> typ corsair har massa krimskrams även på deras TKL.
<Zooklubba> Hund: Farsan trillade av pinnen, men han skaffade nyss en ny telefon (antar inklusive abb) hos Comviq. Syrran ringde och berättade om dödsfallet och de bara avbröt kontraktet och vi behöver inte skicka in telefonen.
<Hund> Deras hattar är sådär, precis som de flesta andras är. Du får köpa nya hattar. :)
<Zooklubba> och ingen slutfaktura eller nåt. allt bara stryks
<Hund> Det var snällt. De brukar vara väldigt noga med sådant.
<Zooklubba> I samma veva ska Klarna ha sina 96 kr för lite frön och Skatteverket 23 kr (far tycks ha missat att betala en del av räntan av sin restskatt)
<Zooklubba> galet lätt att säga upp tv-licensen, jäkligt förvånad.
<Hund> lol
<Hund> Klarna..
<Zooklubba> Men de strök påminnelseavgiften och lät oss förlänga förfallodatumet med valfri tid.
<Hund> Tråkigt att höra med din far också.
<Hund> Och lol igen.. De kunde fan skippa det helt.
<Zooklubba> Tack. Det hade varit en riktigt saftig kvällspressen snyfthistoria om de inte strök den dock. Iom han dog ett par dagar innan förfallodatumet
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Gillar du beiga hattar?
<Zooklubba> vettekatten, jag diggar iaf de smågråa jag har på jobb
<Zooklubba> Hund vad heter en skilsmässa i götet?
<Barre> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4ZOo86TNEo
<bamsefar> Päronsplit
<Zooklubba> :D
<Barre> bamsefar: *badadish*
<Hund> https://kbdfans.cn/collections/keycaps/products/gbenjoypbt-forgive-132key-keycaps
<Hund> Gillar du dessa?
<Hund> Skilsmässa?
<Hund> Teletubbies..
<Zooklubba> de var väl inte så illa
<Zooklubba> men inget jag föll för pladask
<Hund> Kanske om jag börjar med dödsknark att det barnprogrammet blir bra
<Hund> .
<Hund> Ah.
<Hund> Det ska bli gruppköp på ett internationellt kit snart.
<Hund> Samma lika fast med svarta legends.
<Hund> Jag tror det skulle kosta typ 1300 kr.
<Nafallo> Mr Blobby - that is all
<Nafallo> om vi nu ska prata hemska barnprogram :-P
<Hund> Det är ju ett väldigt retroinspirerat set.
<Hund> Nafallo: Aldrig hört talas om. :D
<Nafallo> Hund: youtube! :-)
<Hund> Jag vet inte om jag vågar. :P
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag ångrar mig.
<Hund> Vad fan var det där?
<Nafallo> :-D
<Peyam> vad pratar ni om
<Nafallo> Peyam: Mr Blobby :-)
<Zooklubba> Skrotnisse, 7åriga Zooklubba var rädd för eremiten och de flesta dockorna var creepy AF
<Zooklubba> på tal om creepy, en döing med öppna ögon och öppen mun som legat i kylrum i 4-5 dagar.
<Peyam> Nafallo, vem är det
<Hund> Skrotnisse var lite.. konstigt.
<Zooklubba> Och de där jävla "vaffödedå"
<Hund> Zooklubba: Hade de inte stängt igen? :/
<Zooklubba> Hund de kunde inte, en sköterska/läkare hade försökt men får inte göra så mycket i.o.m det är en polisiär sak och kroppen ska till rättsmedicin för obdukltion
<Zooklubba> (det är enbart en polisärgrej för han hittades utanför hemmet)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Hur gammal blev han?
<Zooklubba> 63
<Hund> Det är ingen ålder. :(
<Nafallo> någon som uppgraderat till 17.10? :-P
<Hund> Jag har det på en maskin.
<Hund> Xubuntu. :)
<Hund> Nafallo: Jag antar att du inte vågat? :P
<Nafallo> Hund: doing... :-P
<Nafallo> men ja
<Nafallo> mycket mycket senare än vanligt ;-)
<Hund> Okej. :D
<Nafallo> och efter nagging nu när jag är tillbaka på IRC ;-)
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> IRC är hemtrevligt.
<Hund> Jag vägrar använda Facebook, Discord osv.
<Nafallo> mjo. jag har slutat med facebook för några år sedan ;-)
<Hund> D:
<Hund> Jag hade Facebook förut med.
<Hund> Facebook har ju helt förstört mer än de hjälpt tycker jag.
<Hund> Sedan jag tog bort Facebook är det ingen utöver familjen som grattar mig på min födelsedag. Finns du inte på Facebook existerar du inte typ. :P
<andol> Japp, alltid spännande att se vilka det är som kommer ihåg ens födelsedag utan Facebook-påminnelse.
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Nafallo> andol: både LinkedIn och Google har ju koll... ;-)
<Zooklubba> Jag var elak och bytte födelsedag på en polares profil. Det var kul
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jag hörde om en kille som gjorde det på någon netcast förut.
<Zooklubba> Var väl typ 6-8 månaders skillnad, så vissa var "men du har väl inte födelsedag nu eller?" men en hel del gratulationer
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag hatar att vänta på saker..
<Hund> Jag har noll tålamod för sådana saker.
<Zooklubba> vad väntar du på då
<Hund> Mitt chassi. :)
<Zooklubba> Massa LEDs, disco och plexiglas va?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> HUR KUNDE DU VETA?
<Zooklubba> magi
<Hund> https://kbdfans.cn/blogs/news/5-case-black
<Zooklubba> jaha lol. jag trodde du syftade på datorchassi
<Hund> haha
<Zooklubba> den orangea var jäkligt snygg
<Hund> Mjo. :)
<Hund> Jag valde svart. :P
<Zooklubba> varthän kan jag hitta balla keycaps nu då Hund
<Zooklubba> förutom massdrop
<Zooklubba> just ja, vill nog ha något för handledarna
<Zooklubba> enda jag sett på typ webhallen et al är ju i sådan äcklig gelé. Jag är nöjd med plast
<Hund> Jag har ett handledsstöd i trä som är oanvänt.
<Hund> Keycaps.
<Hund> Hm
<Hund> Zooklubba: https://dpaste.de/GLDj
<Hund> Där.
<Hund> Mina bokmärken rörande tangentbord.
<Hund> :P
<Zooklubba> herrejesus
<Nafallo> hmm. 17.10.
<Hund> :)
<Hund> Zooklubba: Hittade du något? :)
<Laban> Håller ni på med tangentbordsporr nu igen?
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Alltid. :D
<Nafallo> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G150229074080
<Nafallo> jag tittar på annorlunda porr ;-)
<Hund> Ah
<Hund> Liknande har jag sett. :)
<Nafallo> oh?
<Hund> http://gnubee.org
<Hund> Den var det. :)
<Nafallo> hmm. intressant.
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> Hund: inte längre. MIPS ju... :-P
<Hund> Haha, okej. :D
<Peyam> hej
<Peyam> kan någon säga vad förkortning är till Aerospace system engineer
<Peyam> på engelska
<Nafallo> Aerospace SE? :-)
<Nafallo> så 18.04 då ;-)
<Nafallo> dags att vänja sig vid 2009 ;-)
<Peyam> Tror jag skriver Sys.E
<Peyam> Sys.Eng
<Hund> Nafallo: VÃ¥gat. :D
<Peyam> Hund, kan du hjälpa mig med en liten dum grej
<Hund> Det låter dumt.
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> jag sitter vid en windows dator som är kopplad till flera serverar
<Nafallo> hohum. mount.cifs fungerar inte så bra med kernel 4.13 ;-)
<Peyam> och jag försöker hitta ipadressen till denna
<Hund> Nafallo: Jaså?
<Hund> Peyam: ifconfig?
<Nafallo> verkar som cifs-utils har default till smb1, och linux 4.13 smb3. utan -o vers= vid mount blir det fel.
<Hund> Ah
<Peyam> Hund, vänta
<Peyam> Hund, det är en windows maskin
<Peyam> Hund, ipconfig ger bara ipaddressen till den serven jag e på
<Hund> Det var det du frågade.
<Peyam> men jag är asnluten till flera andra servrar via mappar
<Hund> Kolla routern.
<Nafallo> Peyam: inte helt säker på att 1) vi förstår vad du menar, 2) detta är rätt kanal för hjälp med windows :-P
<Peyam> meg
<Peyam> Nafallo, på jobbet så har vi olika mappar som ligger på olika servrar. jag vill då kunna ip adressen till en av dessa servrar
<gusnan> Han kommer väl logga ur innan någon hinner skriva ett svar ändå...
<Peyam> Nafallo, 1) jag tror efter allt jag gjort för denna linux kommunityn och ubuntu communityn generellt, så är det förväntat att jag skall få hjälp av mina linux bröder.
<Nafallo> Peyam: jag tror säkert någon kanske svarar om de kan svaret, bara du inte förväntar dig att vi ska kunna sådana saker :-)
<andol> Peyam: Om det är på jobbet så torde det väl finnas folk där som har betalt för att ha kunna tillhandahålla intern support?
<Peyam> nej han e inte här
<Peyam> men nu är jag i en mapp och jag har powershell öppet
<Peyam> hur får jag info om den här mappen?
<Nafallo> powershell måste vara något nytt sen jag körde windows runt 2001 :-P
<Peyam> ja det e nytt det e som våran terminal
<Peyam> men hur får jag info om det. addressen o osv vidare
<Nafallo> ah. ss -atunp kanske fungerar då :-)
<gusnan> Peyam: Varför frågar du här och inte i någon Windows-kanal?
<Nafallo> alt. google :-)
<Peyam> :(
<Peyam> googlt sönder
<Nafallo> ehrm. den lever här.
<Peyam> googlat sönder mig
<Nafallo> Peyam: https://superuser.com/questions/1034595/how-can-i-find-the-ip-address-of-a-mapped-network-drive-in-windows-10
<Peyam> hur kolla rjag vilka portar som är lediga
<Nafallo> Peyam: du hade tänkt fortsätta ställa windows frågor i den här kanalen tills vi tröttnar. är det rätt uppfattat?
<Peyam> Nafallo, verkligen inte. Det är sjukt i windowsd kanalen . får aldrig ngt vettigt svar sen är det så att ubuntu snubbar kan windows mer än windowsare själva
<gusnan> Peyam: att en Windows-kanal är dålig gör väl inte att Windows blir on-topic här?
<Nafallo> hmm. mitt problem är relaterat till linux 4.13.
<Nafallo> fungerar fint på 4.10 :-P
<Peyam> gusnan, vem e du
<gusnan> Peyam: Ursäkta?
<Peyam> gusnan, vem e du? jag hängt här sen 2009 och aldrig sett dej i kanelen
<gusnan> Och?
<Peyam> komiskt att en ny ska tala om för mig vad som gäller i  kanalen
<gusnan> Så du menar att iom att du har vatt här sedan 2009 så är offopic OK för dig?
<gusnan> Jag har hängt här ganska länge jag med, och 99% av gångerna som man ser dig prata här så är det bara trams som kommer. Det är därför som du inte ser mig prata här.
<Hund> Ja, gusnan, vem fan är du va!!? :D
<gusnan> Hund: :)
<Hund> Vad har alla för sig här då?
 * gusnan vågar inte svara, har inte hängt här tillräckligt länge tydligen...
<Nafallo> :-P
<Nafallo> jag har hängt här i flera dagar nu ;-)
<Peyam> gusnan, plese be polite
<Nafallo> dock många år innan jag hade uppehåll :-P
<Hund> haha :D
<Peyam> det avr inte alls roligt fattar ej vad Hund skrattar åt
<Hund> Nafallo: Du har inte missat så mycket. :P Det har varit ganska dött här.
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Jo, det var roligt.
<Peyam> Hund, därför har jag försökt att förliva kanalen med avancerade linux topics
<Nafallo> om jag minns både gusnan och Peyam, betyder det att ingen av de är n00b då? :-)
<Hund> Det beror på vem du frågar. ;)
<gusnan> Att vara länge i en IRC-kanal säger VÄLDIGT lite om hur mycket n00b man är... :)
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> :-)
<Nafallo> nåja. har åtminstone fått läsa källkod ikväll. jag är nöjd ;-)
<Hund> Nice. :D
<Nafallo> hmm. ingen mer som kör 18.04 än? ;-)
<Hund> Vi är inte lika modig som dig. :D
<Nafallo> har inga menyer i thunderbird längre :-P
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> högerklick och visa menyer... doh :-P
<Nafallo> anyway... → pizza
<Hund> haha! :D
<HeMan> Hej hej
<Hund> Hemskt mycket hej!
<HeMan> Jag spelade den videon för barnen
<HeMan> Inte imponerade
<Hund> Den som Nafallo länkade?
<HeMan> Hund: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b4-h9-s2g8
<Hund> Ah! :D haha
<HeMan> Hund: Hej hej, hemskt mycket hej med Hemlig byrån
<Hund> Det var inte igår man hörde den. :D
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-29
<Nafallo> o/
<Zooklubba> Hund jag glömve av det igår
<Zooklubba> länka igen
<Hund> :D
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Zooklubba: https://dpaste.de/GLDj
<Hund> Oh noes
<Hund> https://dpaste.de/cDps
<Hund> SÃ¥.
<Nafallo> oh dear
<Hund> Vad? :O
<Nafallo> så skulle man kunna uttrycka det ;-)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Okeej.
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> kebabtallrik idag eller? :-P
<Hund> Jag åt kyckling och ris. :)
<Nafallo> kebabpizza kanske...
<Hund> Jag har nog ätit kebabtallrik 5 gånger i mitt liv.
<Hund> Kebabpizza vet jag inte om jag ätit.
<Hund> Förmodligen inte.
<Nafallo> :-O
<Nafallo> trasig
<Hund> haha va?
<Hund> :D
<Nafallo> du är trasig vovve!
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Pfft
<Hund> :D
<Hund> Jag gillar kycklingpizza. :P
<Hund> Med banan och curry.
<Nafallo> hmm. hmm. hmm.
<Nafallo> ska man ha kyckling på kebaben också kanske...
<Hund> haha :D
<Hund> Nu har jag beställt kaffe. :D
<Nafallo> räkorna är ju inte ens en fråga... ;-)
<Hund> Räkor är gott. :D
<Nafallo> pommes, kebab, räkor och kyckling :-P
<Hund> haha
<Nafallo> och så stark- och vitlöksås på det.
<Hund> Usch
<Hund> Inget starkt för mig. :D
<Nafallo> kan ju inte säga att jag håller med om att den ÄR stark bara för att den heter så.
<Hund> För mig är den säkert de t.
<Hund> Min mage är jollig.
#ubuntu-se 2017-11-30
<Hund> Mors.
<Barre> Fars.
<Peyam> Hej, vad betyder musikkonsolation
<Hund> Musiktröst?
<Peyam> men är det inte musikkonsultation ist?
<Hund> Det låter mer troligt.
<Peyam> ja
<Peyam> Eric Saade har störande röst alltså
<Hund> Och var 60 sekund passerar det en minut i Afrika.
<Peyam> Hund, ja fan. helt sjukt hur världen ser ut i mars
<Zooklubba> Hund varför är vissa folk så dåliga
<Zooklubba> Blir lite less och lack.
<Hund> Jaså?
<andol> Hört att folk blir sådana (dåliga) utav att använda Fel texteditor.
<Zooklubba> I fredags sade skattetanten att 5 dagar för att få dödsbevis är jättelänge och långt över förväntan
<Zooklubba> Sublime text <3
<Zooklubba> Nu är det torsdag veckan efter och fortfarande inget dödsbevis. GG
<Barre> Hund: inte tid :(
<Zooklubba> jefla konstapel. tacka vet jag gubbarna på marken. De hämtade in katterna och gav katterna mat och vatten
<Hund> Zooklubba: Okej. :)
<Hund> Barre: DÃ¥ligt! Sluta vara vuxen och ansvarsfull.
<Zooklubba> men wtf liksom. Inget kan göras utan dödsbeviset
<Zooklubba> Vi har dock fått tillstånd till gravsättning och prel obduktionsrapport. Men han är fortfarande inte död enligt Skatteverket. humor
<Hund> öpö
<Hund> lol
<Zooklubba> polisen hävdade redan i måndags morgon att de hade skickat dödsbeviset och skatteverket säger sig inte fått något.
<Zooklubba> byråkrati FTL
<Hund> Ah. :)
<Zooklubba> fast samma polis började först kolla upp nån annans dödsbo för han inte hörde mig och senare ringde han och började läsa upp någon annans obduktionsrapport
<Zooklubba> han tycks vara relativt snurrig ibland
<Hund> Jag hoppas att det löser sig snart. :)
<Hund> haha
<Hund> Poliser är ju människor  det med. :P
<Zooklubba> Herregud så snabbt han läste obduktionsrapporten och hur få ord jag faktiskt förstod
<Zooklubba> jag är förvånad hund, hade inte du Peya.m på ignore
<Barre> Hund: försöker så gott jag kan
<Hund> Barre: :D
<Hund> Oh noes.
<Hund> Min syster ska köpa en Iphone 10.
<Nafallo> o/
<Nafallo> ugh. det här uppdraget får snart köpa nya axlar till den här konsulten.
<Hund> Jaså?
<Nafallo> häntade just fler laptops. har 8 nu.
<Nafallo> för uppdraget alltså :-P
<Hund> Erkänn, du är bara girig. :D
<Nafallo> om det ändå vore så.
<Laban> Ehm..... låter rätt snurrigt Zooklubba
<Laban> Närstående?
<Zooklubba> Laban farsan
<Laban> Ajfan... beklagar. :-\
<Peyam> Zooklubba, Har du saknat mig eller?
<Peyam> Zooklubba, åhh nu såg jag. Beklagar sorgen Zooklubba
#ubuntu-se 2017-12-01
<Hund> Barre: Jag hörde precis talas om dubbfria vägar i Stockholm. Varför?
<Hund> Spontant kan man ju tycka att det är bra med dubbdäck vintertid?
<Nafallo> Hund: för att vägarna låter så konstigt på tyska?
<Hund> Nafallo: Jag vet inte vad jag ska svara på det där. :D
<Nafallo> Hund: förmodligen berättar du att du har ett tyskt tangentbord hemma :-P
<Hund> Jag har tyska switchar.
<Hund> Men det är från Japan.
<Hund> :P
<Zooklubba> Hund har ju funnits dubbfria vägar i sthlm och götet lääänge nu
<Hund> Jaså?
<Hund> Varför då?
<Zooklubba> För att dubbdäck drar upp livsfarliga partiklar?
<Zooklubba> Samma anledning till varför bussar inte kör med dubbdäck?
<Zooklubba> sthlm har kanske haft det längre och på fler vägar. men de två tvägarna som blev dubbfria i götet var vägar som var top5 i sämst luftkvalité och mycket var större partiklar som just dubbdäck drar upp
<Hund> Woot
<Zooklubba> eller om det är mindre partiklar, minns ej. men dubbdäcken drar upp fler av de partiklar som ses som farliga iirc
<Hund> Asfaltssmog? :o
<Zooklubba> gummi + asfalts-relaterade partiklar?
<Hund> Så det är bättre att köra utan dubbdäck?
<Zooklubba> Ja?
<Zooklubba> Dubbdäck på snöfri väg, lul
<Hund> Dummaste jag hört.
<Zooklubba> Bättre för hälsan för folket som bor och rör sig i området då det är bättre luft. Är väl inte så jättebra de enstaka dagarna städerna faktiskt har snö
<Zooklubba> Jag bodde vid de dubbdäcksfria vägarna i götet när det kom. De hade en sådan luftmätningstation ute i flera år
<Zooklubba> Bergen har bannlyst hälften av alla bilar vid flera perioder pga luften
<Hund> Det känns som att dubbdäck är det minsta problemet i storstäder.
<Zooklubba> (men samtidigt tillåter de fartygen stå igång i hamnen för att generera el, lul)
<Hund> Stadsbor är ju fruktansvärt lata.
<Hund> Har du mer än 1km till jobbet tar de bilen. :P
<Hund> de*
<Zooklubba> 2010 blev det förbud i Götet
<Hund> Ah
<Zooklubba> För övrigt, dubbdäck i en storstad? Vi bor inte på landet med massa backar och massa snö, dubbfria ftw.
<Zooklubba> och när jag skrev det minns jag hur jag försökte köra upp för en snöig backe i göteborg när jag jobbade med att köra runt och mäta täckningen för en mobiloperatör.
<Zooklubba> fml, den paniken när man bara glider nedför backen baklänges
<Hund> Haha
<Hund> Jag minns när jag åkte på 90-väg förra vintern och bilen börjar vrida sig.
<Zooklubba> och jag var dum nog, jag kände mig tvingad att få in täckningen på den vägen. Så jag försökte komma upp för backen ett flertal gånger.
<Zooklubba> Blev väl småbesök med häckar och en gräsmatta
<Hund> Ingen förväntar sig mer från dig. ;)
<Zooklubba> Hittade en random uppsats från nån på uppsala universitet som skrev att de inte kunde se någon sänkning i PM10 (andelen av den som tycks vara mest farlig, partikel) i Göteborg. hm
<Zooklubba> fast i samma veva gjorde götet en hel del andra ändringar kring de vägarna.
<Zooklubba> och sedan detta (källan är nokian tyres):  Till exempel i Uppsala minskade inte PM10-partiklarna och dessutom ökade de mer skadliga NOx-partiklarna. I Stockholm har PM10-partiklarna minskat på gator där dubbförbud gäller, men det är ett resultat av flera åtgärder, exempelvis effektiva städmetoder, tvättning av gator och användningen av den så kallade CSM-metoden som effektivt binder partiklarna ihop och på
<Zooklubba>  underlaget.
<Hund> Fast man ska ju aldrig lita på någon söm inte är n
<Hund> Opartisk.
<Hund> Som
<Hund> Jag avskyr tangentbordet på telefonen. Det är litet och värdelöst.
<Zooklubba> tycker du man kan lita på städerna och deras folk ?
<Hund> Absolut inte.
<Hund> :D
<Zooklubba> varför inte?
<Hund> Det är bara bönder och skogsfolk man kan lita på.
<Zooklubba> De har väl inte nåt ekonomiskt intresse i dubbdäcksförbudet?
<Hund> :D
<Barre> Hund: pga partiklar från vägbanan som rivs upp när man kör dubbat, det är långt ifrån bara sthlm som har dubbförbud på de värst förorenade gatorna.
<Hund> Man får väl göra ofarliga vägar då?
<Zooklubba> Göteborgs stads miljöförvaltning har en rapport från 2013 där de skriver att man kan förvänta sig en minskning av PM10 vid dubbdäcksförbud. Men att man ej kan fastställa vilken omfattning effekten av dubbdäcksförbudet har på luftkvalitén just på de gator som har förbudet.
<Zooklubba> Fast det är väl det man gör det på?
<Barre> Hund: finns sådana gator också, kalas cykel & gångvägar
<Zooklubba> typ odengatan i götet, är fan bara en raksträcka på 100-200m eller nåt
<Barre> Zooklubba: skall bli intressant att se rapporten från hornsgatan i sthlm där det varit dubbförbud i några år och de har mobila mätstationer som stått där lika länge
<Hund> Barre: Säg inte det till mig. :P Jag går dit jag ska.
<Barre> utan broddar hoppas jag eftersom det är dubbförbud :P
<Zooklubba> Barre, frågan är om de ens får ut nåt vettigt resultat. Googlat lite mer än allt jag klistrat in här och i samma veva gör ju städerna så mycket mer kring vägarna och skit för att förbättra luftkvalitén
<Zooklubba> jag blev nyfiken kring vad för ekonomiskt intresse nokian tyres har.
<Hund> Barre: Haha! Jag har testat broddar, men de går ju bara sönder efter en vecka.
<Zooklubba> är det ett direkt ekonomiskt intresse i form av att de har en högre marginal på dubbdäck? eller om det är kopplat med trafiksäkerhet och mer PR
<Zooklubba> all of the above, watson
<Zooklubba> Barre och Hund, vad tror ni om att köpa en skärm-hållar-grej som klarar av att hålla 3 skärmar. Som är rejtad till 13-24" och man sätter på en 27" i mitten men vinklar iaf en av skärmarna så den står upp
<Zooklubba> Fick ont om plats på mitt skrivbord, måste nog vinkla en av mina skärmar till "porträtt"läge
<Barre> hahah... vilket skönt ilandsproblem :)  så länge bredden på mittskärmen och viketn på den understiger spec samt att vesa-fästet på mittfästet kan vridas 90-grader så borde det väl gå
<datamask> När man väl har matat in samtliga personer man någonsin känt/träffat i sin stalkerdatabas, och sedan hämtat aktuell information om hur många som bor på respektive adress, och sedan rensar bort alla som inte bor ensamma, och därefter plottar ut alla dessa punkter på en karta, så inser man att man är bland de ytterst få förlorarna. Suger. Och dessa b
<datamask> lir färre och färre för varje år...
<datamask> Vet någon om det är möjligt att se folk under 16 som finns reggade på en adress? Ratsit och alla andra tjänster verkar sålla bort alla som inte fyllt 16 av någon anledning, så det tar ett bra tag innan man får veta vilka som skaffat barn.
<Zooklubba> jo jag är nöjd över mitt problem Barre :P. skulle anta att det inte går. glömde såklart att säga att det skulle vara: 24" vinklad - 27" - 24", borde inte de två högra gå in i varandra.
<Zooklubba> och hur fult kan det bli med desk mount som tillåter över 24" om man använder 24" skärmar hm. random skit från ebay
<Zooklubba> datamask ring skatteverket
<Zooklubba> Då är det bara att fråga om Olle har några barn, barnen kanske bor på en annan adress
<Zooklubba> eller givetvis, fråga om alla som är registrerade på adressen
<Zooklubba> man kan göra extremt fuzzy sökningar om man ringer skatteverket
<datamask> Man vill ju inte hålla på och ägna varend dag åt att tjafsa med Skatteverket...
<Zooklubba> tjafsa och tjafsa, är ju bara ringa folkbokföringen och fråga. de ställer inga motfrågor
<datamask> Särskilt inte den dag då all statlig data läcker och varenda person sedan kan läsa/lyssna till all korrespondens man haft med dem... vilket förmodligen är "offentlig handling" även utan läckor...
<datamask> Ja, men man vill ju ha det automatiserat.
<Zooklubba> köp en ny telefon med kontantkort cash och ring.
<Zooklubba> done
<Zooklubba> Du behöver ju aldrig identifiera dig
<Zooklubba> finns vettigare saker man borde spara foliehatten till
<Nafallo> andol, Barre: meep
<Nafallo> andol, Barre: en 2.5" HDD borde kunna pusha 900Mbps, right?
 * andol har dålig koll, och överlåter till Barre att svara.
<Nafallo> fristående disk för data, men OS på microSD.
<Nafallo> eller ja. Ceph OSD helt enkelt ;-)
<andol> Det enda jag vet om hårddiskar är att de går sönder.
<Nafallo> därför man ska ha flera noder :-P
<Nafallo> bamsefar: du kanske har koll också? :-)
<datamask> Otroligt vad Hitta/Eniro/Ratsit o.s.v. ska ändra på sina uppgifter hela tiden, alltså formaten som visas i HTML... så man får jämt uppdatera sin logik. Kanske vore värt att betala dem för att få tillgång till deras riktiga API trots allt... men vägrar betala tusen spänn i månaden för något som inte tjänar en enda krona.
<Zooklubba> lol
<datamask> Zooklubba: ?
<Barre> Nafallo: formfactorn har liten betydelse på prestandan :P   Det är IO mönster och interconnect som avgör prestandan, men 900Mbps vid sequential read skall vara helt OK även på en 5.4krpm HDD
<Zooklubba> Jag känner folk som jobbar hos dessa du klagar på datamask
<Barre> Nafallo: även på en SATA 1.5Gbps inteconnect
<datamask> Zooklubba: Och du menar att de ändrar om sådant med flit för att jävlas med alla som hämtar uppgifter per automatik?
<Zooklubba> Jag menade ingenting. Jag skrattade åt klagomålet.
<datamask> Zooklubba: Okej... märkligt.
<Zooklubba> fast det är väl inget märkligt att hemsidor uppdateras?
<datamask> Skulle starkt föredra om de bara lät mig ladda ner komplett_data.json.
<datamask> Som jag sedan kan behandla offline.
<datamask> Men de skulle aldrig tillåta det.
<datamask> Zooklubba: Jo... de borde hålla sig till samma format.
<Zooklubba> sätt upp ett företag och ansök om tillstånd att hantera SPAR-data då?
<datamask> Inte ändra telefonnummer från utan +46 till med +46 och sådant.
<Zooklubba> varför? de sidorna är ju inte gjorda för att spindla och ta datan
<datamask> "Sätt upp ett företag"... Ja... det är ju problemfritt och gratis och SPAR-data är ju också gratis... :/
<datamask> Zooklubba: Nej, men det är så de används...
<datamask> Och de har ju ingen .json-variant av sina sidor vad jag vet?
<datamask> Eller det kanske de har?!
<Zooklubba> Det är så de missbrukas av ett fåtal individer snarare. De används av övervägande majoriteten som går in via hemsidan och ser saker med sina egna ögon?
<Zooklubba> Sätta upp ett företag är väl gratis
<Zooklubba> <datamask>	"Sätt upp ett företag"... Ja... det är ju problemfritt och gratis och SPAR-data är ju också gratis... :/ <-- Så att ta någon annans SPAR-data, varför tror du att du kan få det gratis och lätt?
<Zooklubba> https://www.statenspersonadressregister.se/root/vara-tjanster/priser/prislista.html
<Zooklubba> alt köp från kreditupplysningsföretag
<Zooklubba> plus att du måste ansöka om tillstånd för att behandla spar-uppgifter, det får du söka hos skattmasen
<Nafallo> Barre: write då? :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: hade ju tänkt mig minst fyra noder i Ceph kluster, ODroid HC1or ;-)
<Nafallo> Barre: använder jag Seagate verkar det som en nod kommer kosta ~2kkr :-)
<Nafallo> Barre: 2TB nod var det jag skulle säga också ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: testade att bygga ett ceph-kluster på 12st BananaPi, 3st monitorer och 9st 1TB OSD. Fungerade perfekt tills en nod gick ner, de övriga noderna försökte återbygga de blev så långsamma att nod efter nod flaggades som "down" och hela klustret föll som ett korthus
<Barre> Nafallo: säkert någon snygg inställning någonstans med nått timeout-värde som kunde optimeras, men jag orkade inte :)
<Barre> Nafallo: det är väldigt svårt att räkna på vad det blir för prestanda, men sekventiellskrivning BÖR också kunna göras på 900Mbps
<Nafallo> mjo. jag ska peta på saker tills det fungerar tänkte jag :-P
<Nafallo> Barre: gott. tyckte väl att vanliga diskar borde fungera på gigabit utan krav på SSD, men kändes värt att kolla med experten ;-)
<datamask> Hehe... vilka skämtpriser.
<datamask> De har noll skam, de.
<datamask> Måste äta nu, men får skriva mer senare.
<Nafallo> oh. nu har drobon byggt om :-P
<Nafallo> dags att byta en disk till kanske?
<Nafallo> går från 8TB till 12TB användbart med två diskars redundans ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: men vi har ju pratat bandbredd och inte svarstider. SSD är överlägset magnetmedia när det kommer till latency, så jag utesluter inte behovet av SSD, speciellt för metadata
<Zooklubba> Hund sluta s'tta 24h pa din l'nk
<Zooklubba> jag glömmer ju bort skiten
<Hund> lol
<Zooklubba> alla keycaps på massdrop brukar ju vara med fel entertangent :(
<Hund> Det blir lätt så när man är en minoritet.
<Nafallo> Barre: mjo. antar att ceph kanske behöver lite sådant också. tänka ha openstack på det...
<Barre> Nafallo: du skall köra erasure coding och inte replikering alltså? Då är det MDS och/eller object som access, inte block? Om det är block (RDB och/eller iSCSI) så bör du nog köra replikerat och inte EC, eller kombinera replikering med EC i en tierad lösning. Latency är skräp för EC
<Zooklubba> så reuppa pejsten Hund
<Nafallo> Barre: ehrm. vet inte att jag tänkt köra erasure, nej...
<Barre> Nafallo: men du pratade om 2 HDD redundans, missförstod  jag dig?
<Nafallo> Barre: det var ju på drobon. annat storage :-D
<Barre> hahaha...
<Nafallo> Barre: råkade bli ett par 6TB diskar på black friday ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: okej då, då känner jag mig lugnare :)
<Nafallo> Barre: fast replikering = 2 blir ju typ 2 diskar redundans? ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: nej, replikering = 2 blir 50% redundans. om du har fyra diskar, ja två diskar redundans. Men utökar du till 14 noder så har du 7 diskar redundans :P
<Barre> under förutsättning att varje nod har en OSD
<Nafallo> jag skulle ju börja med fyra :-P
<Nafallo> fast det skulle jag sagt.
<Barre> ingen produktion va? Hemma miljö med bra backup antar jag?
<Barre> s/hemma miljö/hemmamiljö/
<Nafallo> tydligen ska man ha minst 7 för att det ska vara "bra" :-P
<Barre> precis vad jag skulle säga
<Nafallo> hemmalabb. tror jag kanske struntar i backup ;-)
<Nafallo> beror på om det verkar tillräckligt bra att peta VMware NUCarna mot sen ;-)
<Barre> det är inte 7st för att det skall vara "bra", tumregeln är att ingen OSD-nod skall ha mer än 17% av klustrets totala volym. Så om alla OSD-noder är identiska så blir det 7st OSD-noder
<Nafallo> mjo.
<Nafallo> Barre: https://forum.armbian.com/topic/4983-odroid-hc1-hc2/
<Nafallo> Barre: tänkte sådana noder ;-)
<Barre> Nafallo: najs, är jag blind eller skriver de inte ut hur mycket RAM den har?
<Nafallo> Barre: inte på den sidan... 2GB DDR3L IIRC
<Nafallo> ej ECC
<Barre> Nafallo: snyggt
<Nafallo> http://www.hardkernel.com/main/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G150229074080
<Nafallo> LPDDR3 PoP stacked
<Nafallo> både nätverk och SATA port går via USB3 bryggor :-P
<Nafallo> men men. bara den presterar.
<Barre> blev lite sugen på att köpa mer hw...
<Barre> dumma Nafallo
<Nafallo> :-D
<Nafallo> Barre: https://www.picocluster.com/collections/marvell-macchiatobin/products/nfv-picopod
<Nafallo> ;-)
<Nafallo> fast jag funderar på https://www.picocluster.com/collections/pico-10 för workers, controller och ceph monitors :-)
<Nafallo> tom variant, så kan jag ha lite random boards :-P
<datamask> Zooklubba: "Så att ta någon annans SPAR-data, varför tror du att du kan få det gratis och lätt?" <-- Snacka om skev fråga? Poängen är ju att det är vansinne att det överhuvudtaget existerar något jävla "SPAR" från början?
<datamask> Först ska det vara extrema skatter, och noll privatliv, men samtidigt ska det kosta en massa pengar så fort man vill ha ut några av dessa "offentliga" uppgifter.
<datamask> Alla myndigheter idag drivs ju som rena företag.
<datamask> Alla svenska IP-adresser borde fritt kunna förfråga samtlig "offentlig" data i ett API utan att kräva ens en API-nyckel.
<datamask> Annars är de fulla av kodynga.
<andol> datamask: Om du känner så starkt i ämnet föreslår jag att du lägger lite extra engergi på att försöka övertyga folk som inte redan (åtminstone till viss del) håller med dig.
<datamask> andol: Ja, men de lyssnar aldrig.
<datamask> Också märkligt att man tydligen måste ha ett företag också. Som om det inte räckte med de saftiga priserna.
<Zooklubba> datamask vet du vad kostnaden är för att komma åt spar?
<Zooklubba> lettråd: samma kostnad som telefonoperatörer får ta för att man ska få ut data från de
<Zooklubba> självkostnaden för de som ska hämta ut och inga andra avgifter.
<datamask> Zooklubba: https://www.statenspersonadressregister.se/root/vara-tjanster/priser/prislista.html
<datamask> Vad har telefoni att göra med detta?
<datamask> "Självkostnaden" täcks av skatten.
<datamask> Med råge.
<datamask> Tusen gånger om.
<andol> Tror att skatten även är tänkt att användas till annat.
 * Nafallo försöker låta bli att trolla på den smått politiska diskussionen ;-)
<andol> Nafallo: Ähh, kom igen nu!
<datamask> Folk tjatar om det där jävla begreppet "trolla" som om det vore "smurfa" för smurfer.
<datamask> "Hej, Anders!" "Va?! Trollar du eller?!"
<Nafallo> om jag inte sett till att få tillbaka op på kanalen hade jag kanske gjort det :-P
<datamask> "Finns det mer mjölk?" "Försöker du trolla mig eller?!"
<andol> Nafallo: Orutinerat :)
<Nafallo> andol: vad får du för batteritid på din miniskärm som försöker vara 75" TV? :-P
<andol> Va?
<Nafallo> andol: QHD på Dell XPS 13 Dev Ed ;-)
<Nafallo> fast menade iofs batteritid på hela saken :-P
 * andol valde varianten med 1900x1080, och matt skärm.
<Nafallo> andol: :-O
<Nafallo> fanns det på Dev Ed?
<andol> Jupp
<Nafallo> *mummel* det har jag inte ens hittat att det fanns :-P
<andol> Lyckades klicka mig fram till det på dell.com i somras i alla fall.
<Nafallo> det var som tusan :-)
<Nafallo> BTO eller något kanske...
<Nafallo> Dustin och company har jag bara hittat QHDs :-P
<Nafallo> utan Windows då alltså...
<andol> Hursom så tror jag aldrig att jag lyckats köra slut på batteriet, men baserat på procentindikator kan jag lätt tänka mig en tio timmar.
<andol> Nafallo: http://www.dell.com/se/p/xps-laptops?c=se&l=sv&s=dhs&~ck=mn#!facets=65235~0~399477&p=1
<Nafallo> där ser man :-)
<Nafallo> lite snabbare processor också.
<Nafallo> nehepp. beställa mat och börja packa ryggsäcken kanske...
<datamask> Undrar varför alla censurerar alla personer som är under 18 eller under 16 i Ratsits fall?
<datamask> Alltså helt ignorerade under vilka som bor på en viss adress, t.ex.
<datamask> Som om de inte börjar existera förrän då de blir en viss ålder?
<andol> datamask: Hör efter och fråga?
<andol> Utan att ha tänkt helt färdigt kan jag dessutom tycka att det där mycket väl kan vara rätt. Offentlighetsprincipen existerar ju inte i ett vakum, utan ska även vägas emot lagar och intressen. Rent spontant tycker jag att ungas rätt till ett privatliv är värd att skydda.
<datamask> andol: Varför bara ungas?
